# Anyone want to buddy up with a lack of symptoms??



## reedsgirl1138

I am 5+2 and barely have any symptoms...I have sore bbs but only if I have had my bra on all day. Nausea seems to come and go. I generally don't "feel" pregnant and that does concern me. I have had my levels done and they all have came back fine. At 10dpo:30, 13dpo:222 and 20dpo:4165. They nurse even commented maybe more than 1. But after 3 early mcs I can't seem to grasp I am really pregnant since I am not really feeling it. Anyone else feel this way? XXXxxx


----------



## Amos2009

I would love to be your buddy, but I'm afraid I won't be around long :( 
But.....in case tomorrow turns out better than what I am expecting I will! We are not that far off from our EDD's


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm right there with you. My m/c was in June and I don't seem to have many symptoms. But I think part of my problem is I am comparing this to my pregnancy with my daughter where I was sick from the word go! Right now I have mildly sore bbs, mainly in the armpit area and on/off cramping (but I've had that since the m/c!!).

I haven't had my levels done because I just can't handle the added stress. I have an early u/s scheduled for the 24th (6 weeks).


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> I would love to be your buddy, but I'm afraid I won't be around long :(
> But.....in case tomorrow turns out better than what I am expecting I will! We are not that far off from our EDD's



Tomorrow WILL turn out good...have my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## KandyKinz

I'd join ya, but the nausea and fatigue caught up to me at 6 weeks!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome ladies!!

Amos your in my thoughts and I am praying all is well tomorrow. How long til you have your results. 

Mommy I had to get my levels done or the dr wouldn't start me on progestrone which I knew I needed and I am glad I did they actually are the only reason at this point I believe I even pregnant. I am such a worrier. I could poas everyday.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kandy you can still stay if you want. :)


----------



## laura3103

i would love to be your buddy as well i havent had any symptoms either apart from achy bbs and a bit of cramping.

i never had many symptoms with my DD tho never had any sickness what so ever so not too worried about it just hoping my bean stays put.x.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. I am so glad that I have someone to chat with. I am afraid I am bringing the April thread down when I worry about no symptoms.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Welcome ladies!!
> 
> Amos your in my thoughts and I am praying all is well tomorrow. How long til you have your results.
> 
> Mommy I had to get my levels done or the dr wouldn't start me on progestrone which I knew I needed and I am glad I did they actually are the only reason at this point I believe I even pregnant. I am such a worrier. I could poas everyday.



I hear you! I am worrying like crazy! Trying to be calm and wait till the u/s and HOPEFULLY see a heartbeat but the waiting is hard. Esspecially since having been through a m/c. Second guessing every twinge and feeling sucks! Your levels sound great though!! Hopefully the progesterone does the trick :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am praying hard that it does. I know it sounds crazy but I would give anything to be sick or have my bbs feel like they were about to fall off. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am praying hard that it does. I know it sounds crazy but I would give anything to be sick or have my bbs feel like they were about to fall off. LOL



LOL...it doesn't sound crazy! I have been saying the same thing....what I wouldn't give for morning sickness to kick in! At least then I would feel like this is 'real'!! Then I think back to my pregnancy with my daughter and how I was puking the whole time even in delivery...and that makes me wonder if I am going to be rewarded this time and just have an easy pregnancy!!


----------



## Amos2009

I just wish I had sore boobs. Even with the progesterone I am taking I expected to start having sore boobs, but NOTHING. No cramping in my tummy....honestly if I didn't see the 2 lines on my test I would swear I wasn't pregnant


----------



## Hunnybear

Enjoy it ladies! I have no MS (although plenty of exhaustion and sore boobs) and it really freaked me out as some people even said that it may be a bad sign (pfft). Now I'm doing good, baby is great and we are just inches away from our 12'week milestone! Second trimester here I come!!!! (well, soon anyway...)


----------



## preggo1979

I wanted to post as well I''m having no symptoms. My boobs aren't sore unless jumped on by my dog. No nausea, nothing.
I haven't been able to sleep real well, as I wake up to pee often. I used to be a camel and only have to go every 6-8 hours, and never during the night. Those days are obviously over.
I completely understand wanting to feel something. I don't know if I could handle the nausea though, LOL.
Anyways 7 more days until US, woohoo!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

i get a heavy feeling in my tummy after being sat down for a while, but nothing else, not even sore (.)(.) !


----------



## tink28

reedsgirl im 12 weeks now but have had hardly any symptoms with my pregnancy atall, apart from sore boobs, cramping at certain times and an aversion to smells. 
ive just started feeling a bit nauseous in the past 2 weeks but havent actually thrown up (or come close to it) once.
had a scan last week and my baby is doing great, so please dont worry that anything is wrong.
apparently less symptoms are more common with boys, dont know if thats true or an old wives tale! time will tell


----------



## madcatwoman

Amos2009 said:


> I just wish I had sore boobs. Even with the progesterone I am taking I expected to start having sore boobs, but NOTHING. No cramping in my tummy....honestly if I didn't see the 2 lines on my test I would swear I wasn't pregnant

i could have writen this!


----------



## Amos2009

It's crazy wishing for sickness isn't it?? Well, I wil just have to be called crazy!! LOL


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Ohhh I have such a lack of symptoms I don't know if to rejoice or poo myself :wacko: xx


----------



## madcatwoman

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Ohhh I have such a lack of symptoms I don't know if to rejoice or poo myself :wacko: xx

hahaha!!:haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Now that's funny!!:haha::haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies! 

What a crappy night. :( Didnt sleep well at all. Was soo hot and then got this heavy crampy feeling like AF was on her way so fretted most of the night. But I guess I do have a new symptom...constipation!! So I wish I could poo!!

Amos good luck today. When will u get your results?


----------



## madcatwoman

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> What a crappy night. :( Didnt sleep well at all. Was soo hot and then got this heavy crampy feeling like AF was on her way so fretted most of the night. But I guess I do have a new symptom...constipation!! So I wish I could poo!!
> 
> Amos good luck today. When will u get your results?

ive got the opposite, no trouble pooing at all!, a bit too easy really!!:haha:


----------



## Amos2009

I woke up with some cramping too....like Af was already here. It didn't last for a minute so I wonder if it was just some upset stomach. Who knows! But I didn't sleep well either. That's why I'm up so darn early! I go to give my blood at 900 and should get results about 300. I am just up in the air at this point. I just want to know one way or the other....it's the not knowing that's killing me


----------



## jenny25

hey guys can i join in with you :) xx


----------



## madcatwoman

jenny25 said:


> hey guys can i join in with you :) xx

course you can!!!:thumbup:, nice to see there are more of us lacking in symptoms!


----------



## jenny25

i dont know if my head is trying to imagine things or not lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree...sometimes I think I have symptoms but then they disappear! And then I worry more. I am with you Amos I just want to know all is fine and although my levels were great you read so many horror stories. I guess I wont feel in the "safe zone" til after 12 weeks. I hope to get a early u/s thursday when I go the the dr.

Welcome Jenny!!


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Jenny! Reedsgirl- when will you get your bloods?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos, that is great that you get your labs back today!! I know when I have done them in the past it takes like two days to get them back. I have great insurance, but the worst when it comes to labs and stuff like that....they send everything to the slowest processing center ever!


----------



## Amos2009

I was actually surprised- If I go in before 930 they can have them back the same day! So you know my ass will be there as soon as they open the doors!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

It's so nice to see lots of other women in here with no (or not many) symptoms. It's a very scary thing to not have them. At least others here can understand us WANTING ms!!! The rest of the world probably would think we were crazy! 

As for me not much sleep last night....dogs woke me up at like 3am and I couldn't fall back asleep because I couldn't stop thinking about this pregnancy! It's driving me nuts. I have had two horrible dreams that I m/c this one as well. I don't know if that is just because even though I push it to the back the fear is always in my mind or what?! Just can't wait till the 24th...first u/s here I come. As long as no spotting or anything scary comes first.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> I was actually surprised- If I go in before 930 they can have them back the same day! So you know my ass will be there as soon as they open the doors!!



:haha: Oh yeah...I would be too...that is really good. I'd be waiting on the sidewalk!!! Fingers crossed for good results :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos that is awesome!! I am sure we all will be waiting fo your update!!:)

I am a little nauseated!! woohoo. I am a manager of a gas station so the smell of stinky men this morning has my belly rolling! So happy. lol


----------



## Amos2009

Yay for nausea!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Amos that is awesome!! I am sure we all will be waiting fo your update!!:)
> 
> I am a little nauseated!! woohoo. I am a manager of a gas station so the smell of stinky men this morning has my belly rolling! So happy. lol



YAY!!!!! That is great! Odd huh? That wanting to puke is great?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know. I am so happy to feel sick!! some may call us crazy...well let them! lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

Even my cramps have pretty much gone away :( Now I am getting really bummed...it was one of the VERY few 'symptoms' I had even though they freaked me out since I had them ever since my m/c. But, now that they are pretty much gone I am even more worried!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, the blood has been taken......now the wait begins! Tick, tock, tick, tock


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Still nothing for me :shrug: I really can't remember if I felt like this with Arf, or rather didn't. I'm quite thirsty but . . . er . . . that's about it :wacko: Hope all you ladies are ok. Almost wanna congratulate you on the nausea Reedsgirl :blush: Good luck with the bloods Amos :thumbup: xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

I would love a buddy i am 6 weeks today & am *symptomless* & hate it, it worrys me when i think back to my other 2 pregnancys especially my first one & losing it.

I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so im going to ask about a early scan when i was pregnant with my son who is now 6 i had problems & i was told that if i were to have another one that i would be monitored closely *but im not holding my breathe & my current surgery seems to be a load of rubbish*

I am worried that nothing seems to be going on & dont feel pregnant


----------



## lilaries0411

Hi I'm 5weeks 2 days as well. I'm in the same boat as you are, I have had little or no symptoms YET. I have very tender breast but other than that I have not really experienced a lot of pregnancy symptoms. I occasionally get a little nauseous but I never end up pucking and that only happen like once a day for only 5-10 minutes. Right now I know its probably to early to get all of the symptoms. I didn't start getting Morning sickness with my last pregnancy until I was around 9 weeks along. I would not stress right now and just count your blessings because most likely a few weeks down the road your going to remember posting this while your head is buried in your toilet and your going to be wishing it was like this again!


----------



## susywoosy

Hi Guys thought I'd join in as I was thinking all day today how I have pretty much had no symptoms. Like you guys worried after m/c in June.

I was back at work today after 7 weeks off for summer holidays (I'm a teacher) and I coped well at work despite being awake half the night!

My BB are still sore though not as sore has they had been... if i press down on them they are tender. 

I did have a few moments of nausea due to a couple of smells but other than that just the usual bloated and crampy/stretchy feeling in lower abdomen. I pray I dont get ms but know what you mean about that putting your mind at rest.

Hopefully all is okay for us all. Don't see midwife for another 2 weeks although I know they will organise a scan afterthat gven the m/c previously.

It'll be a long wait but it is stressful... Roll on 12 weeks! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon ladies! 

AMos hope you have found a way to make the day go fast. 

I am off work and thought I would check on everyone. I really hope we all get some reassurance soon. I just want to feel pregnant whether it be sore bbs or ms I don't care just something. LIke someone else said on here if it wasn't for the BFP and blood test I wouldn't believe I was pregnant! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah....just sore boobs ONE minute would be nice. Or just nauseous ONCE. Not too much to ask for huh?
I get to go for my actual doctor's appt and ultrasound in about an hour so my day is at least busy that way. Nothing really to be seen on the scan I guess since they worry about another ectopic with me they want to start early. Sure would be a nice surprise to at least see a sac though!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OHHH FX for the sac!! HOw exciting. I go to the dr on thursday and I am so ready!! Just some reassurance. Do you keep taking test?


----------



## Newbie Mommie

I'm in the same boat. No symptoms at all except for sore breasts. I have experienced an aversion to most food but part of me wonders if that's psychological. :)

I go for my first OBGYN appointment on Wednesday and I'll be just about 8 weeks along. I'm assuming they'll do an ultrasound shrug:) but I don't know what to expect. Either way I'm hoping for real confirmation at that time that this isn't all in my head!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Newbie come on and chat with us that want to be sick!! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Newbie- good luck on Wednesday!
Reedsgirl- this crazy chick took ANOTHER test just a minute ago and it is really dark!!! I have officially taken 12 tests this cycle!!!!
What about you? Are you still taking tests?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have refrained from testing the past few day. I have taken about 20!! I want to test again so bad but I think my dh will be upset with me if I spend anymore money on it!! But my last test the control line was barely there and my test line was a purplish/black!! :)


----------



## Amos2009

You are wise for not taking anymore....they just cause stress!! Especially when your hcg levels look so good :hugs:


----------



## madcatwoman

i might be lacking in symptoms, but what i have noticed is i dont seem to be as hungry as normal, im usually always snacking(bad i know!), but not for a few days now.
Even more disturbing is that im a chocoholic, i dont normally go a day without chocolate (im sure it runs thru my veins!) but i havent had any or a few days and havent got the urge to go to the shop and get any either!. 
Ive had 2 apples today!! two! TWO!! LOL


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I wish I could stop testing :blush: I seriously am addicted! For the five years it took to conceive Arf I was a manic tester, I loved it! I test every morning now and the lines are defo getting stronger :thumbup: Now hurry up ms and overwhelming tiredness, I'm ready for you now, I can take it! :smug: xx


----------



## mommy2lexi

Holy cow I think ms is starting!!! I honestly can't tell anymore if it's really nausea related to pregnancy but I think so???

I had a lap band surgery done in Sept and have had nausea/vomiting issues ever since (mainly when trying to eat too muhc or the wrong foods)...but today it's different. All I have had to eat today is a handful of chips....everything I try and eat just seems so gross....I have nausea/quesy feeling, but don't know if it's because I am hungry or what? It's been on/off all day and I have tried to eat a few different things...no success!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mommy2lexi said:


> Holy cow I think ms is starting!!! I honestly can't tell anymore if it's really nausea related to pregnancy but I think so???
> 
> I had a lap band surgery done in Sept and have had nausea/vomiting issues ever since (mainly when trying to eat too muhc or the wrong foods)...but today it's different. All I have had to eat today is a handful of chips....everything I try and eat just seems so gross....I have nausea/quesy feeling, but don't know if it's because I am hungry or what? It's been on/off all day and I have tried to eat a few different things...no success!!

Wooohooo!!??? Symptom, yey! Hope it doesn't get too much worse :hugs: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos any news??


----------



## Amos2009

Just got back....not very good news so far. They said the lining of my uterus was so thin that it didn't look very good :cry:
I am still waiting on my hcg levels though....trying to stay positive, but I really know how this will turn out. Just like the last 3. And the thing is, this would have been an easy fix had they listened to me. Well, NOW I have proof that I have a prgoesterone deficiency!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Can they go ahead and start you on progestrone to say this one? I am praying for you hun.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Just got back....not very good news so far. They said the lining of my uterus was so thin that it didn't look very good :cry:
> I am still waiting on my hcg levels though....trying to stay positive, but I really know how this will turn out. Just like the last 3. And the thing is, this would have been an easy fix had they listened to me. Well, NOW I have proof that I have a prgoesterone deficiency!


I'm sorry hun :( :hugs: Still holding out hope that it all works out though. Can't they put you on progesterone now and see if it does anything to help? When will you get the HCG levels back?


----------



## Amos2009

They started me on progesterone thursday, but the thing is I have been taking steroids for the past week and a half when they thought I had shingles. It's safe in pregnancy, but what they don't tell you is that it can thin out your lining......I am just so angry


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> They started me on progesterone thursday, but the thing is I have been taking steroids for the past week and a half when they thought I had shingles. It's safe in pregnancy, but what they don't tell you is that it can thin out your lining......I am just so angry



Oh I'd be really really pissed off...I mean they knew you were ttc and possibly even prego at that time!!! 

Hopefully the progesterone can even it out and maybe the thin lining was just a temporary thing and can fix itself? Have you stoped taking the steriods?


----------



## Amos2009

I took one this morning, but there will be NO MORE going in my body til this is resolved one way or the other. I swear, if my doc doesn't call me back tonight with my hcg levels, I might just go berzerk.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos2009 said:


> They started me on progesterone thursday, but the thing is I have been taking steroids for the past week and a half when they thought I had shingles. It's safe in pregnancy, but what they don't tell you is that it can thin out your lining......I am just so angry

Oh huni. I am so sorry. Pray and God will provide. I believe that. Don't give up yet. Did you end up having shingles? YOur like the 4th or 5th person on here who has has shingles and gotten pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks...I really believe that as well. 
I don't think they know exactly what I have. It started off looking like shingles, but then it started acting like something else. I haven't heard of anyone else with shingles and pregnant. Are they on BNB?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes. My friend Caro who is also on Meggs journal had shingles right at the start of her cycle she got pregnant. And another girl that I stalk had them during her pregnancy and all turned out well for her. I am praying for you!!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow- I had no idea! Do you know anything about progesterone and how long it takes to "kick in"?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope those hcg levels come back good and strong Amos!

M2L! I'm been thinking about you, wondering where you've been and how things were going!?! :hugs:

I'm still pretty much symptomless too. Barely any nausea, a little when I cleaned over the weekend and had some diluted clorox on my hands that almost made me gag but that's about it. Yeah, tired, but really, it's not like I'm popping with energy anyways. Totally getting the constipation symptom though! :blush: BB are a little tender to the poke, not touch, but poke....Yeah, I pray for symptoms! I have my early US next Monday, as it gets closer, it's going to be hard not to get anxious.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am on progestrone. I was started on it on cd10 the day I got my BFP and he started it on me instantly. Are you taking it orally or inserting it vaginally?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dietrad!


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I hope those hcg levels come back good and strong Amos!
> 
> M2L! I'm been thinking about you, wondering where you've been and how things were going!?! :hugs:
> 
> I'm still pretty much symptomless too. Barely any nausea, a little when I cleaned over the weekend and had some diluted clorox on my hands that almost made me gag but that's about it. Yeah, tired, but really, it's not like I'm popping with energy anyways. Totally getting the constipation symptom though! :blush: BB are a little tender to the poke, not touch, but poke....Yeah, I pray for symptoms! I have my early US next Monday, as it gets closer, it's going to be hard not to get anxious.

I've been wondering about you too hun! I actually was going to pm you today and check in :) In the same boat as you...not many symptoms...at least not yet. No spotting though so trying to remain positive. I am tired a lot, but really how much of that is prego related?! LOL! OMG you have your ultrasound on next Monday and I have mine on next Tuesday!! How exciting! How else are you feeling?


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Dietrad- yay for some nausea!! I'm sure your scan will go beautifully!!
I am taking it vaginally- so you started on CD10? Before you ovulated?


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Mommy! I can't wait for your scan too!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Hey Mommy! I can't wait for your scan too!!


Did the dr. call with your results yet?


----------



## Amos2009

Hell no!!! I cant believe I now have to wait til tomorrow!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Hell no!!! I cant believe I now have to wait til tomorrow!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:



Uggghhhh what a pain in the ass they have been!!! I'm so sorry you have to wait even longer now :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey Reedsgirl! :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

I know...and I'm sure I will have to go by there so I can get them before the end of the day tomorrow!!!! I want to be there when they open the doors again!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos I am sorry I meant 10dpo.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos your not spotting or anything are you?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm also taking progesterone vaginally too, started as soon as I found out I was PG. Was using a tampon applicator for assistance but that has caused irritation, actually found a small amount of blood on it but non after I went to the bathroom or on my panty liner and I do feel pretty raw so I'm positive it's just irritation. Fun right. Completely sucks about having to wait until tomorrow about the results! 

M2L, it is really exciting! I think you found out you were PG just a couple days before me, I think the only reason it's saying I'm further along is b.c of my short cycles and I OV on CD11, and now our scans are just a day apart! :winkwink: The only other thing going on which I forgot to mention was I'm too waking up in the middle of the night to pee, having restless sleep and weird dreams.....:shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

GIrls I am off to bedl. Feeling dizzy and off. I have been up since 4am. Good night. Prayers to you all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> GIrls I am off to bedl. Feeling dizzy and off. I have been up since 4am. Good night. Prayers to you all.



Night hun...hope you are able to get some good sleep tonight!


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I'm also taking progesterone vaginally too, started as soon as I found out I was PG. Was using a tampon applicator for assistance but that has caused irritation, actually found a small amount of blood on it but non after I went to the bathroom or on my panty liner and I do feel pretty raw so I'm positive it's just irritation. Fun right. Completely sucks about having to wait until tomorrow about the results!
> 
> M2L, it is really exciting! I think you found out you were PG just a couple days before me, I think the only reason it's saying I'm further along is b.c of my short cycles and I OV on CD11, and now our scans are just a day apart! :winkwink: The only other thing going on which I forgot to mention was I'm too waking up in the middle of the night to pee, having restless sleep and weird dreams.....:shrug:



Yup, my cycles are normally 28 days but since the m/c all messed up. This month I got prego...I ovulated a week late!! I have read that can be bad, so I am a bit nervous, but taking it day by day and hoping for the best!!!

I've not been waking up to pee, but as soon as the alarm goes off for hubby to go to work I gotta run to the bathroom, no more just falling back asleep before my daughter wakes, def. more urgancy and need to pee more often during the day. I can't wait till you get your scan!!!


----------



## Amos2009

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Amos your not spotting or anything are you?

Oh ok...10DPO makes more sense! No- no spotting thank goodness. There is just something in the back of my head that wonders why my test was so dark today if the bean is not implanting correctly???


----------



## Amos2009

Night nite Reedsgirl....sleep well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos if your test are getting darker I would think that is a good sign. I am up for a bit dh just got home for work and I think I had my first real set of symptoms...WOW what a dizzy spell. If your not bleeding or anything then your lining still has a chance to thicken right? I would think so. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Amos2009

Yay for a dizzy spell!! Man, I am starting to sound a little crazy lol
I am not sure how that works as far as my lining having a chance to thicken. I just don't know how long it takes progesterone to kick in ya know?
I am 20 DPO


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I felt it right away...hot flashes. How are you taking it? I think I asked but can't remember


----------



## Amos2009

Vaginally twice a day....you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Orally 2x a day. Prometrium 200mg. I hear vaginally is better. BUt I like the orally better. I am was worried about it coming back out.(tmi)


----------



## madcatwoman

still no sore boobs!, still off my food though, eating it but not as much&not enjoying it, bit under the weather today actually!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, it does come back out, it's just an annoyance! Well at night, it's good b.c you're laying down for 7hrs or so, but the morning pill is such a waste.

Amos, I think you still have a chance to build up a lining, esp. with the vaginal pills, I would think it would start making a difference once the first pill was absorbed!

Catwoman....under the weather with PG symptoms!?!?! :thumbup:


----------



## madcatwoman

dietrad said:


> Reedsgirl, it does come back out, it's just an annoyance! Well at night, it's good b.c you're laying down for 7hrs or so, but the morning pill is such a waste.
> 
> Amos, I think you still have a chance to build up a lining, esp. with the vaginal pills, I would think it would start making a difference once the first pill was absorbed!
> 
> Catwoman....under the weather with PG symptoms!?!?! :thumbup:

yeh lol, not what i was expecting but it'll do, i feel ok now though!


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah- what DeitraD said about the vaginal suppositories- yuckity yuck yuck yuck. The morning one does feel like a waste, because it looks like it all ends up in the undies! 
Well, I go to the recurrent pregnancy loss doctor today. I will be asking tons of questions and making them listen to me. I had terrible cramps that woke me up from my sleep last night....I expected to get up this morning and find AF, but nope.....
OH- and yay Madcatwoman for being under the weather (in a good way!!!)


----------



## chelseaharvey

Nothing still going on here


----------



## mommy2lexi

No nausea today yet for me. I was thinking it was going to start since I was feeling off last night...but nope!

The only thing I do have is that I get really dizzy easily and lightheaded, mainly from going from sitting to standing. Not sure if that is pg related or just because I don't eat much since everything seems gross! LOL! My bbs are even starting to hurt less. They only were slightly tender to push on before, but now even that is fading. What the heck is going on??!?!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and my right side (where I am sure the egg came from and I have felt sharp pains in when I first got my BFP) the pains have faded (along with the cramps) but now when I am standing up sometimes I get a pulling pain in the right? Hopefully things stretching?


----------



## Amos2009

OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!


OH HUN!! That is GREAT!! I knew it would be good news!! Don't let the idea of the thin lining drag you down....those numbers are rising which is perfect and I am sure the lining will fix itself! :) Now I wish I would have gotten (or would get) my numbers drawn...but I just can't do it :(

Sounds great though....I hope it continues to get even better and that lining thickens up more and soon you see a heartbeat. When's the next scan?


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey ladies! I had a symptom, albeit a fleeting one :dohh: Sickness. Made Arf some toast this morn and his was sick all over it, I cleaned it up and it made me gip. Went for a 5 min lie down which was then rudely interrupted :growlmad: Hope everyone's ok . . . or not ok :shrug: At this stage you want symptoms, in another months time or so we'll all be begging for them to bugger off :haha: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos2009 said:


> OMG!!! I just got back from my appt and my beta levels have more than doubled!!!! I am just so excited right now I can't even type!!! I know there's no guarantee or anything, but TODAY I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!!

Huni that is amazing!! Are you taking prometrium is as well?? WHy don't you ask if you can take the morning one orally? Really what do those dr know?? God is really in control and I think he agrees it all our times. Symptoms or not!!:happydance:


----------



## mommy2lexi

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Hey ladies! I had a symptom, albeit a fleeting one :dohh: Sickness. Made Arf some toast this morn and his was sick all over it, I cleaned it up and it made me gip. Went for a 5 min lie down which was then rudely interrupted :growlmad: Hope everyone's ok . . . or not ok :shrug: At this stage you want symptoms, in another months time or so we'll all be begging for them to bugger off :haha: xx



YAY for even a fleeting symptom!! That is great!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Mrsband- sorry you were sick, but yay for a symptom!!!!
Mommy- I have more betas drawn tomorrow and friday and then a scan friday. Maybe, just maybe I will get to see a sac on Friday!!
Reeds- I am taking endometrin. I was on prometrium but they told me I wasn't absorbing it so they switched me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for everyone who is getting a few symptoms!!:) 

Amos can you call and see if that one can be taken orally? Although I am sure its working probably just the excess coming out. 

Girls I am constipated. BAD!! Is that a pg symptom? I can't remember:(


----------



## Amos2009

Reeds- YES constipation is a symptom!!! I'm sure one you would rather not deal with though!!
Oh- the doc said vaginally is best. She did say it is normal for some of it to come out it's just real icky!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh yeah constipation is definitely a symptom. I had to do a fiber drink yesterday and today. At least if was orange flavored but DO NOT take laxative pills! It can cause uterine contractions.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I called the dr. They said to take milk of magnesia(sp). I hope it works. My back hurts cause I need to go. (tmi) I haven't went in about 4/5 days. UGH


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Reeds- how are you walking around??? I have never had that problem-mine is usually the other way around lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos2009 said:


> OMG Reeds- how are you walking around??? I have never had that problem-mine is usually the other way around lol


I barely can. My back is KILLING me. I can't get comfy sitting and laying down does help. Tj rubs my back but ugh I need to go!! I am obsessing about it more that my lack of symptoms! LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Well, now you have a FULL FLEDGED symptom!! Get you some milk of magnesia ASAP!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I guess I do. mmmm and all of them my body picks this one!! UGH


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I hope you get some relief and your next symptom is not so tough :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you. When you getting your blood done again?


----------



## Amos2009

Tomorrow and then Friday again. I think they are also doing an ultrasound Friday too!


----------



## susywoosy

Just when I thought I didnt have much in the way of symptoms... i had an emotional melt down today! It had to be pregnancy hormones!

Don't know what brought it on but I was eating my sandwich at home at lunch time and hubby started to really annoy me, going on and on about how tired he was and I was thinking, "try being pregnant and trying to cope with a full time job when all you want to do is sleep!"

Anyway it got me so mad I chucked my sandwich at him and ran upstairs only to burst in to tears! One minute I'm fuming with rage and the next I am am a tearful wreck!

Poor hubby! Don't think he knew what to do other than give me a hug and ask if everythng was okay!

I was kinda delighted tho that at least the emotional outburst was a good pregnancy symptom so that made me smile whilst at work the rest of the day :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Susy :flower: That was definitely hormonal pregnancy type stuff! Don't you love it how we can go from one extreme to the other? It's like we are two different people at times!


----------



## susywoosy

It is so true... one minute I'm this happy, smiley person then the next I'm like the incredible Hulk and so angry! The tears were unexpected but hey! Its all good so long may it continue! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh poor you!! Emotions...hope dh is okay as well.

Off for the day ladies. Hope you are doing good and will chat tonight. :)


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Hi there

Really glad to have found all you ladies with little/ no symptoms ! I got my BFP last week (at 3 weeks) after a blighted ovum in May and other than heartburn I have no real symptoms - no sore BBs which I would expect a week after BFP ?

I know I'm only 4 weeks today so I should probably just calm down but it's difficult isn't it ! Can't wait for an early scan - hoping to have one at 7 weeks, whether the NHS will provide one or I have to go private like I did last time.

How's everyone else doing today ?


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome MrMojo! :hugs: I am also a member of the no sore boobs club. It's very weird because that was always the ONE symptom I had without fail. I am even on progesterone and they are not sore. 
I did have a little scare last night. When I went to the bathroom I had some spotting on the toilet paper. So of course I wipe a couple of times and there was still spots. So.....freaking out I just went to bed knowing this was the end. Well, I got up a few minutes ago expecting to see heavier spotting or bleeding and so far, nothing. I pray it was just tweety settling in deeper. I am going to get more beta levels done today. Please pray that I am still progressing in the right direction :hugs:


----------



## chelseaharvey

Real sore boobs at the moment & felt abit nauseas lastnight & this morning when i woke up


----------



## Amos2009

Yay! Finally some symptoms!!


----------



## madcatwoman

still no sore boobs&No MS, i spoke to the midwife yesterday who told me symptoms tend not to kick in until 7-8 weeks!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Nausea . . . one moment it was there, the next . . .pooooff!! Gone again :roll:


----------



## Amos2009

I am starting to cramp again. I ask for symptoms and when I do get some I freak out. I don't want to go to the bathroom for fear of what I might see now!!


----------



## madcatwoman

Amos2009 said:


> I am starting to cramp again. I ask for symptoms and when I do get some I freak out. I don't want to go to the bathroom for fear of what I might see now!!

me too!


----------



## Mrmojo1971

Amos2009 said:


> I did have a little scare last night. When I went to the bathroom I had some spotting on the toilet paper. So of course I wipe a couple of times and there was still spots. So.....freaking out I just went to bed knowing this was the end. Well, I got up a few minutes ago expecting to see heavier spotting or bleeding and so far, nothing. I pray it was just tweety settling in deeper. I am going to get more beta levels done today. Please pray that I am still progressing in the right direction :hugs:

I've been following your story on TTCAl and keeping my fungers crossed for you. Hope you get good beta levels back today ! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks MrMojo! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Welcome and congratulations MrMojo!

Amos, I'm praying that you get great levels and that blood is just from your lining building up! 

I think I slightly pulled an abdominal muscle last night trying to kill a fly in my bathroom :grr: so I don't know if my queasiness this morning was just that pulled muscle or an actual symptom.....:huh: I do feel a bit better now that I've eaten some fruit though....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Welcome MrMojo! :hugs: I am also a member of the no sore boobs club. It's very weird because that was always the ONE symptom I had without fail. I am even on progesterone and they are not sore.
> I did have a little scare last night. When I went to the bathroom I had some spotting on the toilet paper. So of course I wipe a couple of times and there was still spots. So.....freaking out I just went to bed knowing this was the end. Well, I got up a few minutes ago expecting to see heavier spotting or bleeding and so far, nothing. I pray it was just tweety settling in deeper. I am going to get more beta levels done today. Please pray that I am still progressing in the right direction :hugs:



Scary...I know!!! Hopefully it was nothing, heck some women have full on periods during pregnancy (though if that happened to me I would go completely nuts - they'd have to lock me up in the crazy house or something). I am sure it's nothing, those levels so far have progressed fantastically!!!! Fingers crossed, bet it was just your lining thickening up and the baby bean wiggling in for more comfort :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Well all afternoon and evening I was puking....like eat one or two bites of anything and one minute later the pressure just came up in my tummy and chest and off to the bathroom I had to go. Gotta be the morning sickness right? The day before I was getting some queesiness. I know since getting the lap band I have episodes of puking, but that is when I eat too much or too fast...not after just a few bites!!! Saltines and milk are my friends now!!

And with my daughter my ms was all day as well and started out as a nighttime thing in the beginning....so I guess this is it :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

M2L, sorry but the puking but yea for the symptoms!!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL yup....def. glad for the symptom!!

But now my lower tummy is hurting and cramping after my damn 60 pound PUPPY stepped on me trying to wake me up!!! He couldn't do any damage by doing that right?


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Welcome and congratulations MrMojo!
> 
> Amos, I'm praying that you get great levels and that blood is just from your lining building up!
> 
> I think I slightly pulled an abdominal muscle last night trying to kill a fly in my bathroom :grr: so I don't know if my queasiness this morning was just that pulled muscle or an actual symptom.....:huh: I do feel a bit better now that I've eaten some fruit though....


ROFL :haha: I think you can chalk the queasiness up to morning sickness girly!!! I have chased around many flies lately (coming in through the damn garage and I can't stand them!!!) and never had anything happen to my tummy or nausea from it!! LOL! Hmmm....I think we have a SYMPTOM!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry for the puking and queasiness but yay for symptoms!

Well, I am cramping and spotting again so I am not very hopeful for today :cry::cry:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry for the puking and queasiness but yay for symptoms!
> 
> Well, I am cramping and spotting again so I am not very hopeful for today :cry::cry:

Are you going to the dr or hospital today? I know you were to have labs and possibly a u/s on Friday....couldn't remember if you had an appt. today as well?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos, I pray it's nothing! 

M2L, I would think that the little bean is still small enough that the dog shouldn't have done anything. I know what you mean though, I have a 70lbs and a 12lbs dog. Once the 12lbs pup decided to use my belly as a trampoline and she hit a tender spot on my uterus....needless to say, she stayed off the couch for the rest of the day.

Yeah us for symptoms though!


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Amos, I pray it's nothing!
> 
> M2L, I would think that the little bean is still small enough that the dog shouldn't have done anything. I know what you mean though, I have a 70lbs and a 12lbs dog. Once the 12lbs pup decided to use my belly as a trampoline and she hit a tender spot on my uterus....needless to say, she stayed off the couch for the rest of the day.
> 
> Yeah us for symptoms though!



I am sure you are right!! He drives me nuts thinking he is a lap dog!!! We have two that size but the other is a lab and a mush not a complete psycho like the puppy!! LOL!

How are you feeling now?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. Welcome and congrats Mrmojo! 

Amos all good thoughts and prayers coming your way. FX you get your results today. 

Chelse so glad you got some symptoms!!

Asfm the milk of magnesia is taking forever to work. I am still constipated and my back is killing me.


----------



## madcatwoman

im still off my food, nothing else though. i was taken out for lunch today and felt off colour again afterwards, didnt feel sick, just not right!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos how you feeling?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yes, need updates Amos! FX'd everything is fine!

Don't feel nauseous anymore, if it was nausea. Definitely feel anxious, I have another hour and 15 minutes of work and I wish I left 15min ago! I noticed last night my ankles were getting swollen, so like an 80yr old grandma, I have those knee-high stockings. I usually drink nothing but water but I guess I need to make sure I get that gallon a day in which isn't fair b/c I swear, I've pee'd six times since I've been at work!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Madcat I know what you mean the past couple days I havent really been what I would call nauseated but like my belly isnt right....almost like a light case of food poisoning. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Any word from Amos? I'm hoping all is alright!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aawww Amos huni I am praying hard for you. Will you have numbers today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I am in more limbo than I really wanted to be in. They did an ultrasound on me today for some reason and they think they see the beginnings of a sac. BUT it's not in the right place. It is a cornual ectopic. Basically it's in the top right had "corner" of my uterus. Right outside the right tube. I am waiting on my bloodwork to get back so they can determine if it's even too early to see a sac based on my numbers. I pray it is too early because a cornual ectopic is not good at all.



Hun I am so sorry :( So they "think" they maybe see something that could be eptopic or they for sure see something but it may be early and move or something? When do you get the labs back and where will they go from there? You are in my thoughts and I am hoping it's just too early. BIG :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hey everyone...thanks for thinking of me today. The doctor just called and said my numbers have doubled just like they are supposed to. And that they are just over 900 so generally you wouldnt' see a sac on the scan anyway. BAsically time will tell. They are going to monitor me closely because if it does turn out to be a cornual ectopic and it ruptures the mortality rate is very high. I am in good hands though that's for sure. I am praying what they saw today was just some sort of bleed.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is good news huni. God will take care of you! I am praying hard.


----------



## Amos2009

Hello everyone. I am finally home and can really catch up on everyone's posts. Today was my Mom's birthday so besides spending half the day at the doctor's office I spent the rest of the day/night with her. 
Hope everyone is doing well- with or without symptoms!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos2009 said:


> Hey everyone...thanks for thinking of me today. The doctor just called and said my numbers have doubled just like they are supposed to. And that they are just over 900 so generally you wouldnt' see a sac on the scan anyway. BAsically time will tell. They are going to monitor me closely because if it does turn out to be a cornual ectopic and it ruptures the mortality rate is very high. I am in good hands though that's for sure. I am praying what they saw today was just some sort of bleed.

I am NOT giving up hope on this little bean for you!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Dietra!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree. Amos I am praying hard for your bean. I think s/he is snuggling in for the next 8 months. :)


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I think I actually have some good news today! Doc said he doesn't think that the sac is in the dangerous part of the uterus and that it will probably move down and be a "lateral pregnancy". He said he just delivered another lady that this exact thing happened to and everything went fine. She had a c-section. They did see a small bleed so that would explain the spotting the other night. Sooo...I don't even have to go back til Monday!!! 
How is everybody feeling today???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos that is great news!! 

Asfm my appt went well. He did do a quick external scan and only seen 1 sac and 1 fuzzy little bean. We didn't see a hb so I was a little sad by that. He did ordered my quantive to be done again. I also have a cyst on my right ovary. So I guess I will know more tomorrow


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sounds like a good appt. Reedsgirl!!! I wouldn't be bummed by not seeing a heartbeat...esspecially since it was an external. Everyone who I have noticed sees an early heartbeat is usually after 6 weeks and done with internal ultrasound. 

The cysts are normal too....they are where the egg releases from right? That is what the dr. told me with my last pregnancy :)


YAY for a good appt!! When do you get another scan?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep that is what he said...that was the side that I probably did O from. Thanks for the support. Been a little sad since there was no hb and kinda made me nervous when he order for my quantive to be done again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and I get another scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## Amos2009

Reed- why would they not do an internal this early? It's rare to see anything with an external at this point. If they had, you probably would have seen and heard more :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He was just doing a quick scan to check for twins. He said if he didn't see anything external he would have done the transvag one. But he seemed had with what he saw. They sac was super easy to see and quite large. Little bean was there as well just super tiny. He acted like all was normal. I was suprised to even see that much on a external scan.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well the nausea is starting to set in. I have felt off all day.


----------



## Amos2009

I gotcha...I know it had to make you feel better to see the sac! I know it would me!
Sorry you are not feeling well :(


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Nausea is back :thumbup: Only last night though when I was trying to get to sleep :growlmad: Feel fine this morn, other than exhausted cos my LO has an aversion to sleeping solidly past 2am! :dohh: xx


----------



## madcatwoman

well, i think my nipples are becoming more sensitive!!,still get the tummy ache now and then, thats about it!!.

I POAS today, it was a OPK(cos it was there and i could!), bloodyhell ive never seen lines spring up so quick in my entire life, they were up before i took it out of the pee!!, the control line is pink and the test line is a dark dark red!, blimey!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

madcatwoman said:


> (cos it was there and i could!)

:haha::haha::thumbup: xx


----------



## madcatwoman

MrsBandEgglet said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> (cos it was there and i could!)
> 
> :haha::haha::thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Well, thats my excuse and im sticking to it!!:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Got to love when they lines are great like that!! LOL

I have had nausea all day!! And I am exhausted. I also hit the 6week mark today!! YAY


----------



## Amos2009

HAHAH Madcatwoman! Because you POAS, it made me feel the urge to do it too....mine is very very dark and the control line is PINK!!! Makes me feel pretty good. Guess this little beanie is still here even though I WOULD NEVER KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay!! I am resisting the urge ladies. I am off to nap its been a long day already. I hope to catch up with you later. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Glad you all are doing well!! I wanna poas soo badly but will just wait it out. No more sickness for me, so it was probably all in my head. Even my tiredness symptom is fading. Bbs still sore....and now started getting very mild on/off cramping back :( I dunno, just feeling worried and not so sure things are going to work out.


----------



## Amos2009

Mommy- :hugs: We are still so early, I keep telling myself just to wait until we hit 6 or 7 weeks and we will be wishing we had no sickness :hugs:
But I know how you feel......I still feel like something will go wrong. I think that's just part of our mindset since having a loss.


----------



## NYTTC7

I am 5 weeks and apart from sore breast and a bloated feeling I have no other symptoms. Cramping stopped about 3-4 days ago.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Dietrad:

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck at your u/s tomorrow!! I am so anxious for mine, and since it's not until Tuesday, I will live through you getting yours tomorrow!! LOL!!

Please fill us in after!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, ladies I am out. Woke up to heavy bleeding and cramping- just like all the others. 
I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. I think God is trying to tell me something. This is my 6th loss. Enough is enough.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Well, ladies I am out. Woke up to heavy bleeding and cramping- just like all the others.
> I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months. I think God is trying to tell me something. This is my 6th loss. Enough is enough.


:cry::cry::cry: I am so sorry sweetie. It's totally not fair. I will never understand why some women have to go through this kinda of pain over and over again and bringing babies into the world is so incredibly easy for others. Please don't give up though. I think 6 losses is way too many, the Dr.'s need to give some explanation by now! Again I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos I am so so sorry. I really hope that ur dr will listen to you and help u find some answers. I started baby aspirin and 500mg of B6 after my 3rd one. I really think thats what has helped this time. Hugs to u


----------



## Amos2009

I am on everything unfortunately- baby aspirin, progesterone, neevo. That's why I had such high hopes this time :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos2009 said:


> I am on everything unfortunately- baby aspirin, progesterone, neevo. That's why I had such high hopes this time :(

Oh my gosh. i just dont even know what to say...I am sorry


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I wish I could still legitimately say i''m part of this group but I feel crap :sick: I was feeding my son this pot of fruit cocktail puree by cow and gate and I felt so sick my eyes watered. It was revolting. Right now I feel like I'm swaying, it's a wierd feeling and I hate it :wacko: Hope you ladies are ok :thumbup: xx


----------



## mommy2lexi

MrsBandEgglet said:


> I wish I could still legitimately say i''m part of this group but I feel crap :sick: I was feeding my son this pot of fruit cocktail puree by cow and gate and I felt so sick my eyes watered. It was revolting. Right now I feel like I'm swaying, it's a wierd feeling and I hate it :wacko: Hope you ladies are ok :thumbup: xx



I'm sorry you're not feeling well :(

But be glad you have symptoms, I wish I did, just to know this pregnancy was going to make it.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mommy2lexi said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could still legitimately say i''m part of this group but I feel crap :sick: I was feeding my son this pot of fruit cocktail puree by cow and gate and I felt so sick my eyes watered. It was revolting. Right now I feel like I'm swaying, it's a wierd feeling and I hate it :wacko: Hope you ladies are ok :thumbup: xx
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're not feeling well :(
> 
> But be glad you have symptoms, I wish I did, just to know this pregnancy was going to make it.Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers x'd for you hun :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks hun :) 

Didn't you have a ticker before? HOw far along are you now?


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mommy2lexi said:


> Thanks hun :)
> 
> Didn't you have a ticker before? HOw far along are you now?

I did yeah but I think my siggy would be too big with it in :shrug: I've put it on the top page of my journal. I'm 5+2 today. I'm sure your lack of symptoms is nothing to worry about, I don't have many at all other than this sickness and dizziness that has only really gotten worse since last night. I'm not peeing loads and eating tonnes like I did with Arf. Take care hun and try not to worry, I know it's hard :hugs: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am finally starting to oget sypmtoms too. Although yesterday was way worse than today. Its like it flucuates...does that make any sense?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I am finally starting to oget sypmtoms too. Although yesterday was way worse than today. Its like it flucuates...does that make any sense?



Sure it makes sense....esspecially w/ morning sickness. With my daughter I had it every day but to varying degrees and some days it was just 'different' then others. Congrats on getting symptoms...that is great! 

Now you all need to throw some my way so I can relax a bit too :haha:


----------



## kierley

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am 5+2 and barely have any symptoms...I have sore bbs but only if I have had my bra on all day. Nausea seems to come and go. I generally don't "feel" pregnant and that does concern me. I have had my levels done and they all have came back fine. At 10dpo:30, 13dpo:222 and 20dpo:4165. They nurse even commented maybe more than 1. But after 3 early mcs I can't seem to grasp I am really pregnant since I am not really feeling it. Anyone else feel this way? XXXxxx

Hi were due around the same time and I have not had that many symptoms so I panic that something is wrong. I didnt even know I was preg until I had a BFP four days ago.. My bbs are sore same when I've had a bra on all day. I feel bloated but the sickness is not that bad only thing that ive notice now is other people that are around our stage are really tired and I dont really feel like that either. happy to be buddies we can share our journey xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome and congrats on your BFP Kierley! I am up and down with symptoms yesterday and the day before I felt awful. Today my bbs are barely sore and the nausea is barely here as well. I am back to being worried. I have another scan on tuesday. FX they see what they are suppose too. I had a early external scan on thursday and we seen a sac and a fuzzy bean but my levels were 27125.40 and I think we should have seen a hb with my levels that high even with a external one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommy2lexi said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am finally starting to oget sypmtoms too. Although yesterday was way worse than today. Its like it flucuates...does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it makes sense....esspecially w/ morning sickness. With my daughter I had it every day but to varying degrees and some days it was just 'different' then others. Congrats on getting symptoms...that is great!
> 
> Now you all need to throw some my way so I can relax a bit too :haha:Click to expand...

I wish I was relaxed Mommy. I am still anxious twit. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> mommy2lexi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am finally starting to oget sypmtoms too. Although yesterday was way worse than today. Its like it flucuates...does that make any sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it makes sense....esspecially w/ morning sickness. With my daughter I had it every day but to varying degrees and some days it was just 'different' then others. Congrats on getting symptoms...that is great!
> 
> Now you all need to throw some my way so I can relax a bit too :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I was relaxed Mommy. I am still anxious twit. LOLClick to expand...


LOL...I know it's sooo nervewracking....esspecially after going through a loss. What I wouldn't give to have the naive excitedness I had with my daughter again! At least we both have scans on Tuesday!! Fingers crossed we see those heartbeats we are dying to see :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh yay you have a scan too!! Wohoo I am so ready for it but scared at the same time. What time is your scan? Mine is at 11:30


----------



## mommy2lexi

I know I am sooo ready. But terrified. I'll be exactly 6 weeks, so I know it's possible to not see the heartbeat yet....but still hoping!! My u/s is at 1 then I have my nurses' consult right after. Aw man....I have to leave at 12 to be there on time so I won't get to see what happens at yours until I get home :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to leave at 10 to get to mine on time. I think we may be back on line about the same time. LOL I will be 6+4 and my levels are high so I am thinking they should see a heartbeat. For both of us


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have to leave at 10 to get to mine on time. I think we may be back on line about the same time. LOL I will be 6+4 and my levels are high so I am thinking they should see a heartbeat. For both of us


Yeah, you seem to have super high levels!! I have no clue what my levels are, I was too scared to get them done. Who knows what is going on in there!! LOL!

I bet the only reason they didn't see it last time is because they did an external. When I had my m/c they always did internals (up to 7 weeks when they finally diagnosed it)....so I am sure they will do an internal this time as well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He just did a quick scan on thursday cause I wasn't even schedules for a u/s. He just wanted to see if he could see anything. I was kinda anxious after the scan cause that is when he asked for my levels to be repeated.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Did you get new labs done already? Did you get back the results?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I got the labs done that day. My levels were 27125.40

Here is what that have been

10dpo:30
13dpo: 222
20dpo: 4165
27dpo:27125


----------



## kierley

thanks for welcoming me to your group. I am a little worried about my lack of symptoms my previous pregnancy was riddled with complications and I am so nervous its going to be the same again. I cant seem to relax at all Im on edge and in a panic all the time.

It sounds silly but its like i sort of dont want to think about it until im past a safe mark as im expecting the worse to happen. The doctor was no help really today he didnt do any bloods or send me for a u/s because my dates are not clear he has reffered me to the specialist again but until that app comes through kind of in limbo.

Im going to see the mw on fri dont know if theres anything extra she can do.

hope your scans went well ladies xx


----------



## Newbie Mommie

I just wanted to stop in and say hello! I posted on here about a week or so ago without symptoms and still none today which I'm beginning to dislike only because whatever small amount of distaste in food I had is gone and I feel almost completely normal except my breasts are huge (which, I ain't complaining...though they would be a dead giveaway to others if I flaunted them).

Anyway, we did see the baby on Wednesday of last week and the heart was just fluttering away. Is it true that the chances of m/c drop once you see the baby and the heart beating (or did I make that up)?

How is everyone else doing? Any new signs or symptoms? I see I've missed quite a lot. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I have heard once you see the hb and hit 8 weeks your chance of a mc does lessen. But I have no proof of that but I will be praying for you

I have my u/s tomorrow and I am nervous. I am back to having no real symptoms. I am praying hard we see a healthy little bean with a hb


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hey Reedsgirl, just wanted to wish you luck tomorrow!! I hope and pray all goes well for both of us. Can't wait to hear what you see!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Good luck to both of you tomorrow! I actually had some good news today! By some miracle they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac and my betas have jumped up to 6351 from 1343 on Thursday!! I can't believe I still have a little beanie growing. 
The only so-so was that the gestational sac was irregular shaped. They said that could be caused by the bleed sooo......I am taking it one day at a time!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Good luck to both of you tomorrow! I actually had some good news today! By some miracle they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac and my betas have jumped up to 6351 from 1343 on Thursday!! I can't believe I still have a little beanie growing.
> The only so-so was that the gestational sac was irregular shaped. They said that could be caused by the bleed sooo......I am taking it one day at a time!!!



YIPPPPPEEEEEE and to think you had given up. I hope it all works out! Those levels really jumped, so something is def. going on in there!! And they saw a sac and yolk sac, that is great!!! When do you go back again? I'm so happy!! So the bleeding was prolly just that bleed pushing through?


----------



## Amos2009

I go back Wednesday for more bloodwork and another scan. I pray the sac will look better at that point, but as long as my betas are going up they tell me not to worry. One day at a time....but I do know I will not give up on this baby again!!!
Oh...and I finally have sore boobs and heartburn!! So far, that's still it!
Can't wait to see your's and Reeds update tomorrow!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> I go back Wednesday for more bloodwork and another scan. I pray the sac will look better at that point, but as long as my betas are going up they tell me not to worry. One day at a time....but I do know I will not give up on this baby again!!!
> Oh...and I finally have sore boobs and heartburn!! So far, that's still it!
> Can't wait to see your's and Reeds update tomorrow!!


Def. please don't give up again!!! It seems the little beany is a fighter, so you gotta be too :) The levels are def. going up, so keep the positive stuff in your mind instead of the worry (impossible...I know!!). I can't wait to hear what happens Wed. from you! At least the symptoms are coming in. I still only have mildly sore bbs....so still freaking out. And today even the bb soreness is fading :( But it has been coming and going for days. Oh the stress!!! :wacko:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, I will stay positive if you will!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Well, I will stay positive if you will!! :thumbup:


LOL....it's a deal :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hug: Oh Amos, if I could I would give you a HUGE hug in person!!!!!!! I'm so very happy for you!!!!!! :wohoo: :dance: I PRAY that little bean is determined to become a strong, healthy baby!!!!!

Reedsgirl, man, how can you not have twins!? Seriously, with the way your numbers are going up. It's crazy! Good crazy, but crazy! :winkwink:

M2L, I emailed you back and I don't know why I thought your US was next Monday b.c then I even remembered making a comment how your's was a day later then mine! I'll be praying that you see that little bean's HB good and strong!

Today after my lovely vaginally US, I got to see literally what looked like a kidney bean! The HB was good at 110! The sonographer said we had a 90% now of a viable pregnancy which makes be happy but I'm not going to lie, it doesn't completely put me at ease. My next US won't be until 16wks now but I might have a girl at work scan me at 12 or 13wks.

Welcome and congratulations to Kierley and NYTTC7!


----------



## Amos2009

Dietra- I was wondering how your scan went!!! YAY!!!! Any pics?

Anyone heard from Reedsgirl today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Nope...haven't heard from her today, but I know she has another scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## Amos2009

K...I will be keeping watch for BOTH your updates!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos2009 said:


> Good luck to both of you tomorrow! I actually had some good news today! By some miracle they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac and my betas have jumped up to 6351 from 1343 on Thursday!! I can't believe I still have a little beanie growing.
> The only so-so was that the gestational sac was irregular shaped. They said that could be caused by the bleed sooo......I am taking it one day at a time!!!

:happydance: That was the best news I have heard all day!! I have had a rough day ladies. I just have this really bad feeling about tomorrow. I am praying hard that all our little beans are snuggled in. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Aww sweetie....with numbers as high as yours, you will probably see that ALL your beans are snuggled in :)


----------



## kierley

Hi Ladies looking forward to hearing all of your updates. from reading your posts seems you have completely different care in the U.S. Here in the U.K i will be waiting until 13 weeks for my frist scan then one more at 21 weeks thats it then. things might go a little different for me but at the mo I just want to confirm my dates. 

Im hoping the mw will do bloods to check my levels friday.

hope to catch up with you soon take care :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kierly normally they arent so on top of it over here. we have to wait for scans normally but I think most of us are high risk. I have had 3 mcs since november of last year so my dr is really watching this pregnancy thankfully. 

Well today is the day ladies. Praying to see a hb. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

kierley said:


> Hi Ladies looking forward to hearing all of your updates. from reading your posts seems you have completely different care in the U.S. Here in the U.K i will be waiting until 13 weeks for my frist scan then one more at 21 weeks thats it then. things might go a little different for me but at the mo I just want to confirm my dates.
> 
> Im hoping the mw will do bloods to check my levels friday.
> 
> hope to catch up with you soon take care :hugs:



Yeah, it's only different because we are now classed high risk. For me personally I had a miscarriage and D&C done in June, so that is why I get an early scan. Same goes for the other ladies. Normally if you haven't had any previous issues in pregnancy you get your first scan in the U.S. around 12 weeks as well. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Kierly normally they arent so on top of it over here. we have to wait for scans normally but I think most of us are high risk. I have had 3 mcs since november of last year so my dr is really watching this pregnancy thankfully.
> 
> Well today is the day ladies. Praying to see a hb. :)


And I am praying for you too hun!! Good luck...hope to read great news later this afternoon :)


----------



## kierley

Ahhhh I see,
well im wishing you all the best with the scan today.Sorry to both of you for your losses that must have ben hard. I have complicated pregnancies but thankfully I've not gone through losses..

I'll be waiting for your news of hb from scan good luck hun xx


----------



## Amos2009

Well ladies- what is this baby trying to do to me?? I woke up with lots of blood and even a clot in the toilet (sorry TMI) I am trying so hard not to panic. 

Waiting on good scan results you two!!!

Kierly- I echo what they said. Because of my history of losses is the only reason they are taking such good care of me now.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Amos I'm praying for you, I hope your good news continues tomorrow! 

They did give me a copy of the picture but it seriously just looks like a kidney bean in a sac!

Well, Reedsgirl is now on her way to get her scan done and M2L is leaving in a couple of hours!!!! Praying for you both!!!

Symptoms on coming on stronger today, more nausea. Have a headache too but I think that's from work :wacko:


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone! I have been following his thread! As I too have not much symptoms yet! On and off sickness, on and off sore boobs! But I am peeing a lot. And soo tired (but I am running after 4 kids) 
I got some bloodwork at around 14 dpo it was 132. I am now 6w1d and had more blood work done yesterday and waiting for the results! So scared! Sometimes ignorance is bliss right! I have a 1 miscarriage before my last sucessful pregnancy, it was a blighted ovum, so I must have lost the baby at 4 weeks but didn't misscarry til 7 weeks.
I am very scared!

Amos....wow what a horrible time you are going through, I couldn't even imagine. What great news though for your betas going up and seeing something! I can't wait to hear more good news from you!

To the 2 ladies getting scans today, that's so exciting! I hope you both see hb's and healthy little babies! It is always nice to see it, you just feel much better. Mine is in 2w 2days. I can't wait. I may try to get in the cancelation list though! 

Anyways I know it was a little late to join you all, but I have been following it anyways so I just thought join!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Mo4, welcome! Congratulations! We're due about the same day!
It's so difficult to wait but at least you'll be able to see more on your scan in 2wks! Keep us updated about your new beta levels!


----------



## mommyof_4

Just called the doc, levels yesterday 6weeks or 28dpo were 28,981

1st beta 14dpo 132
2nd beta 28dpo 28981
that's a doubling rate every 1.6 days

I am very happy with that!

What a relief I feel! 
How is everyone feeling? Anyone starting to feel sick yet?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am back ladies with good news...bittersweet really. I am having twins. Baby a is measuring 7weeks3days baby b is measuring 6weeks 3 days. We are not sure baby b will make it as there is no hb yet. Baby a's hb 188. I am praying baby b hangs in there and catches up.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds Congrats thats so exciting! what a suprise! I didnt get a hb on ultrasound until 6w5d so its still possible! Congrats girl I am so happy for you


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Reedsgirl! I knew there were two in there. I have also heard it's quite common to not see both heartbeats at the same time. One little bugger likes to hide or make it more difficult! Praying for you!
Welcome MO4...I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months
I really have no new news. They basically told me I needed to wait til my appt tomorrow. The bleeding has slacked off, but the clot I passed really bothers me. I just have a bad feeling I know what it was :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AMos you still bleeding? I am praying for you. Are they gonna give you a u/s tomorrow?


----------



## Amos2009

I am...not as heavy as this morning though. Yes my ultrasound is at 1:00 and I start my new job tomorrow :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

TWINS!?!?! Reeds...that is great news!!! Sounds like it makes a lot of sense that the one baby doesn't have a heartbeat yet as it's measuring a week behind than the other....I bet it picks up a hb in a couple days! How exciting to have twins!! I bet you are relieved :)

Had my scan as well and saw the hb right away :) They didn't tell me what it was, b/c the scan was actually pretty quick...she just pointed out the heartbeat flickering away and checked my ovaries. Said all looks well and I am just thrilled to get to see that hb! Totally relieved, and I think it's time to enjoy this pregnancy.....symptoms or not!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds you were sure not messing around this month! your warned us all remember....lol I am sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Mommy! I know you are relieved!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos all will go well tomorrow. Remember Widger bleed her whole pregnancy. I beat your having a boy they are little turds.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy I was very determined to get pregnant on my own before that FS appt.


----------



## Amos2009

Reeds- do twins run on either side of your family?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos its kinda confusing. My brother has a set of twins with his wife and I have a uncle that has a set of twins and then his daughter(that wasn't a twin) had twins. Tj has no twins on his side.


----------



## Amos2009

Wow! So when is your next scan again?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will get another scan in 2 weeks to check the progress of the smaller one.


----------



## Amos2009

Aw man...we gotta wait that long? lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know. I will try hard not to fret .


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hug: to April mommies!!!! I really love you girls and pray for you all! I finally got caught up on April's thread and now I need to go to bed! I hope everyone sleeps well with dreamless sleep! :sleep:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

sleep well dietrad hope to catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## Tigerlilies

It really makes me nervous that we haven't had an update from Amos today....I hope everything is okay....:confused:


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry ladies....I started my new job today so I haven't been able to update. 
I SAW A HEARTBEAT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's almost unreal. I really couldn't believe it when she showed it to me, because all day long I had been bleeding again. This little bean is a fighter!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

YIPPPPPEEEEE!!

Sooo happy for you Amos! Gotta just be that bleed they saw pushing through. I know it's been scary, but please be excited now!! A heartbeat is GREAT news from what I am reading :) And I knew you had a fighter in there!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mommy. I am actually starting to get waves of nausea and my boobs were so sore when I took my bra off that I put it back on!!! Yay for symptoms finally!!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks Mommy. I am actually starting to get waves of nausea and my boobs were so sore when I took my bra off that I put it back on!!! Yay for symptoms finally!!!!!



That is great news! Yay for symptoms. I still don't have any other than the sore bbs...and even those come and go.

When's your next appt? Do you have to keep doing bloods or are they satisfied by seeing good levels and a heartbeat?


----------



## Amos2009

They want me to have another scan and bloods on Monday. Going to keep monitoring me because of where the baby is. He is high and to the right in my uterus. They say as he grows he will spread out and move further down, but until then, they need to watch me.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> They want me to have another scan and bloods on Monday. Going to keep monitoring me because of where the baby is. He is high and to the right in my uterus. They say as he grows he will spread out and move further down, but until then, they need to watch me.


That is awesome...I am so happy for you that they are monitoring you closely....that will help ease a lot of worries. How amazing to see a heartbeat huh?! I read on the other forum where you posted this is the first of all pregnancies right!!! That is great, probably means this one is meant to be :) I know it will keep going well...just ignore the bleeding and stay happy...enjoy every moment!!! 

How'd the new job go?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos I am so happy for you!! I had been watching for a update and then had to go to my dd soft ball game and missed it!! Our babies are fighters all of them are gonna make it!! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

:wohoo: YAAAAAY!!!!! I'm so happy for you Amos! A HB AND symptoms!!!!! What could be better!?! :happydance:

Alright girls, we've made it through our first 6wks, 6-7 more to go then second tri here we come!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

I am about to have to run off to work :( but I just wanted to jump on and say hello and thanks! I miss chatting with you ladies during the day!!! Last night I got home and was so exhausted I went to bed. Can you say information overload at the new job??? lol
Hope everyone is well. Will get back on tonight!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Amos, I'm still smiling over your great news!!!

Well, yesterday I had some mild cramping, and today so low back pain but that could be from the chiropactors yesterday, I hadn't been in two weeks and was little stiff. At work, I've been feeling warmer than usual but the temperature is the same. Any nausea I had earlier was skirted with some food...not so much today. Between that and my back and constipation, I'm very uncomfortable today.....:nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dietrad I totally understand ur pain with constipation!! ! am horribly stopped up and cant seem to find relief and its making me crampy feeling today....which of course makes me worry. :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

I know!!!! Any little discomfort you can't help but wonder...is that just from constipation....is it the baby....? Blah!


----------



## mommy2lexi

How's everyone doing today? I still have no symptoms other than the on/off sore boobs. Even though we saw a heartbeat recently this whole no symptom thing is getting to me!!! Thinking back to how horrible my pregnancy w/ Lexi was I know I should be greatful and hope it stays this way, but I am scared!!

Anyone thinking of getting a doppler?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Eveing hope all you ladies are doing well!! 

Mommy I have been thinking about getting one. I am gonna wait til I know what happening with both babies though


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ladies, I'm not doing so great tonight. This morning I put in my progesterone suppository and noticed my uterus felt lower than it did the night before. I had DH check and he agreed, but said if felt closed. Tonight, did it again, and he said it felt open. I'm not bleeding but another girl posted, I think it might have been Cami, (correct me if I'm wrong) how she knew someone who MC but never bled b.c of the progesterone suppositories. It doesn't help either that I haven't had any symptoms today. :sad1:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Dietra :hugs::hugs: progesterone might delay a mc, but it will not stop it. At least that's been my experience. I have bled and had a mc even while being on progesterone. 
I don't know anything about checking your cervix position, but please don't rely on that in thinking you are mc'ing. 
When do you go back to the doctor?


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Ladies, I'm not doing so great tonight. This morning I put in my progesterone suppository and noticed my uterus felt lower than it did the night before. I had DH check and he agreed, but said if felt closed. Tonight, did it again, and he said it felt open. I'm not bleeding but another girl posted, I think it might have been Cami, (correct me if I'm wrong) how she knew someone who MC but never bled b.c of the progesterone suppositories. It doesn't help either that I haven't had any symptoms today. :sad1:


I can't imagine the stress :( Please get to the dr....I know it will drive you nuts until you do. I bet it's nothing, is your hubby checking or have you checked? I have heard that the progesterone can lighten the bleed but I haven't heard it will prevent it....so I am praying you are fine! And please don't just worry because of the symptoms, we all have them come and go (and in my case just stay away alltogether!). As far as the cervix being open, they say it can take a while through pregnancy to actually close all the way, so maybe it just feels open? I know mine feels more open during certain times of the day then others. I don't know about the uterus' position, and how to tell how low or high it is??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dietrad I am praying all is fine for your little bean. I am always worried about that thought as well....what if I have lost the baby and the progestrone is delaying the mc. I am sure we will all be fine and our beans are snuggled in we have just lost the innocence that nothing can go wrong. Hand in there hun. I will keep praying.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thank so much ladies!!!! You guys are the best support symptom I could possibly pray for! When I put in my pill this morning, it felt a little higher than the day before but the opening feels like it more cushionie ? I don't know if that makes sense, like a have more tissue build up or something. Still no signs of blood which is good. I do have an apt on Wednesday but I'll probably call tomorrow. I'm the the ob nurse is going to think I'm a paranoid nut! :wacko:


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Thank so much ladies!!!! You guys are the best support symptom I could possibly pray for! When I put in my pill this morning, it felt a little higher than the day before but the opening feels like it more cushionie ? I don't know if that makes sense, like a have more tissue build up or something. Still no signs of blood which is good. I do have an apt on Wednesday but I'll probably call tomorrow. I'm the the ob nurse is going to think I'm a paranoid nut! :wacko:



LOL...don't worry, I think they all expect us to be paranoid, essp. after going through a loss. No sign of blood so that is great, and keep in your mind that you just saw that beautiful heartbeat!!!! I bet all is well in there :) Let us know what the dr. says tomorrow!


----------



## Amos2009

They won't think you are a nut- they deal with us crazy ladies every day!! 

Well, I woke up to more bleeding this morning- I thought when I didn't have any yesterday that it was gone, but NO. It's weird because when I went to bed last night, my boobs were so sore I couldn't lay on my side so I thouhgt, yay, BIG symptom. Plus my nausea all day yesterday....SO, WHY am I bleeding today again??? Here goes my panic until tomorrow at 1:00!!!! :cry:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Amos, I'm praying for you! And I expect a good report when you get back this afternoon!!!!

DH checked me again last night and said it felt a little higher and not as open so I decided not to call the OB, I'll just mention it on Wednesday during my apt. I did have my coworker scan me, and it's not an OB US so the picture is more grainy but we did see the HB!!!!! She also let me know that I had a tilted uterus and DH found in the internet that that could actually sit lower, and also something about the opening of the uterus could feel open but it doesn't mean the whole thing is open, that sometimes the uterus doesn't close tight until week 8. Isn't that weird?


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Oh Amos, I'm praying for you! And I expect a good report when you get back this afternoon!!!!
> 
> DH checked me again last night and said it felt a little higher and not as open so I decided not to call the OB, I'll just mention it on Wednesday during my apt. I did have my coworker scan me, and it's not an OB US so the picture is more grainy but we did see the HB!!!!! She also let me know that I had a tilted uterus and DH found in the internet that that could actually sit lower, and also something about the opening of the uterus could feel open but it doesn't mean the whole thing is open, that sometimes the uterus doesn't close tight until week 8. Isn't that weird?


I am sure you are fine hun! Sooo lucky you are to be able to have a coworker scan you....like you said even though it was grainy I am sure seeing the heartbeat again was wonderful :) You have another appt. on Wed? Do you get another scan then? I don't have an appt. till the 8th (8 weeks) and no scan then. Seems a lot of women have tilted uterus' which causes undue worry at times, like what you have been going through. And I told ya about the cervix still being a bit open....takes a while to close completely ;) Mines still kinda open, but from what I read that may be b/c I have a previous pregnancy (hoping that is true!).

AFM still no symptoms, and even my bbs are feeling better. Starting to freak out as I have been cramping on/off alot :( I would like to think this is things stretching out, but again with having a previous birth, I think things would kinda fall back into place easily....and I don't remember cramping with Lexi, just the ligament pains when I would get up to fast etc., this is different :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. I hope everyone is feeling good. I have had serious evening sickness the past few days...I wole up this morning feeling better and I really hope I can make it through today. So I am still waiting for my next scan date...I thought the dr office would call by now...but if I haven't heard anything today I will be calling. The tech that did the scan said it should be on Sept 7 but dr needed to review my first scan first. 

Amos how are you? You have a appt today right? Praying for you

Dietrad glad your doing better. 

Mommy sounds like your getting lucky and having no symptoms...did you have any with Lexi?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I will only consider myself lucky if things are ok in there!! LOL!

With Lexi was sick ALL day EVERY day from 5 weeks on. Through my whole pregnancy, was even puking in labor/delivery! Also was much more tired with her than I am now....I pretty much feel completely normal now.

That is probably what makes having no symptoms even harder.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww Sweetie that is how I was with my son...sick so horribly the whole time. With my dds I wasn't sick a day...I felt normal the whole time. So maybe this one is a boy since you was so sick with your dd. When is your appt? YOu have probably said but I am forgetful these days.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Awww Sweetie that is how I was with my son...sick so horribly the whole time. With my dds I wasn't sick a day...I felt normal the whole time. So maybe this one is a boy since you was so sick with your dd. When is your appt? YOu have probably said but I am forgetful these days.


I had a scan at 6 weeks and saw hb, which was a big relief, next appt is on the 8th (at 8 weeks). No more scans though until 20 weeks, unless I beg I guess :haha:

I hope you are right, I know different pregnancies can cause different symptoms, but it's hard after having it so rough with one then NOTHING! Esspecially since just having the m/c (and I had minor symptoms then, and that baby never established a hb!!)....just so stressful.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Seeing the hb is a good thing. WE just have to tell ourselves that each pregnancy is different.


----------



## Tigerlilies

My apt on Wednesday will just be a pelvic exam and a nurse consultation but no scan, they're not going to scan me again until 16wks but I think I'll push it off to 18wks so we can get a better idea of what the sex might be.

I still haven't had a lot of symptoms since Thursday/Friday. No nausea, a little heartburn before lunch but it didn't last long. :shrug: As long as beanie is safe, I guess this is it for now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not having much symptoms today...the last few days have been rough though.


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> My apt on Wednesday will just be a pelvic exam and a nurse consultation but no scan, they're not going to scan me again until 16wks but I think I'll push it off to 18wks so we can get a better idea of what the sex might be.
> 
> I still haven't had a lot of symptoms since Thursday/Friday. No nausea, a little heartburn before lunch but it didn't last long. :shrug: As long as beanie is safe, I guess this is it for now.


Oh....gotcha, the 'head to toe' exam is what I am getting on the 8th as well. And, of course they are doing a pap smear since they say I haven't had one for two years, but I know that I have....oh well. I really don't want one, only because I know I will bleed from it and then freak out for days! LOL!! :haha: 

I am so glad you got that scan done by your co-worker, I hope seeing the hb again eased your mind a bit :) And you are so right, as long as the beans are good and snuggled in no sense in worrying (that is what I am thinking now....stressing is just to much!).


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am not having much symptoms today...the last few days have been rough though.



You're just getting a short break!! :haha: I have heard twins can make the symptoms horrible.....double the hormones I guess :( Glad you are having a good feeling day.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ohhh, good point M2L, you might get hit hard again soon Reedsgirl!

I hate pap smears too. So uncomfortable! I'm surprised they do one while you're PG, but I guess they know what's best.

It was good to see the HB again! I even shedded a couple of tears! :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

I had one w/ Lexi too! I think it's safe in early pregnancy. It just happens I am always "due" for them at the wrong times!! I guess they would rather know things are ok then wonder throughout the pregnancy. But actually in my case it might be because I have had cervical issues in the past and had a Leep done a few years ago due to pre-cancerous cells. So maybe they just check more avidly because of that?

Awww you cried at the heartbeat....the good ole pregnancy emotions! I was sitting here bummed about symptoms, and a friend just pm'd me and asked how I was emotionally. Silly me to just look at physical stuff!!! My emotions are a complete disaster, crying at tv shows, mad at hubby more easily, etc.! What about you guys?!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh yeah, definitely crying over the TV. DH said I'm not at bitchy as I was back in April but says I'm definitely more emotional. I absolutely get frustrated over things faster, so like 2 seconds oppose to 5! :winkwink: Right now, I'm about to kick my computer at work for not printing out a document!!!! :comp: is going to lead to :gun:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh yes...the frustration I totally understand that one lately too! Guess we gotta be glad the emotional outta controlness is going on?!

Like the other day I was grocery shopping and got to the register and couldn't find my coupons, started retracing my steps and I was getting so upset that I couldn't find them I almost started crying! I mean seriously?! They were coupons it wasn't that serious!!! Turns out they were in my purse.:dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh ladies I know all about the crying...I have been doing that a lot lately. I am so craving cake today. LOL


----------



## Amos2009

Yay for seeing the hb Dietra!! :happydance::happydance:

Reedsgirl- sorry you have been so sick, but glad you are having at least one not so sick day :hugs:

Mommy- you have seen the hb so you have to trust that everything is ok :hugs:

My day- my Mom got to see the little hb today. I am adopted so she has never seen one at all so it was so special for her to be there with me today :cry: I am still having all day nausea and TERRIBLE sore boobs. But hey, I'll take it right now!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos how sweet that your mom went with you today and that your fighter is doing good!! :) So happy for you and that your getting symptoms. What did the dr say about the bleeding still?

I have been pretty sypmtom free today but they are starting to creep in this evening...they always seem to get me at night.


----------



## Amos2009

Doc doesn't say anything about the bleeding now. He just always warns me that if I have acute pain to go to the hospital. Guess they really have no explanation for the bleeding. 
I always wondered why they called it 'morning sickness'....especially when it comes at night, or lasts ALL day lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure why its morning sickness I have to admit I have known no one that has just had it in the morning. ;) I am so happy that your little one is doing well. Did they measure how fast the hb was today?


----------



## Amos2009

It was the same 122. It's supposed to get faster and faster right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really don't know. But I don't think so. I think that is a good hb!! :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Just wanted to check in on you all! Hope everyone is doing well :)

Also, wanted to come on here and say how thrilled I am that I hit a milestone....a small one, but each one counts right? Today I am 7 weeks (maybe 7+1), with my m/c it was confirmed at 6+5 (by er) then 7 weeks (by obgyn) and d&c a few days later. SOOOO....I am to the point now that I lost the last lil one, and still going (as far as I know!!!). YIPPEEE!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wohoo MOmmy...I am so waiting for friday. I will be 8 weeks!! I am so excited for all of us!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Mommy! I have hit one milestone too- none of my pregnancies except the first made it to 6 weeks much less 7. I will be 7 tomorrow. Now my next big hurdle will be making it past 8+4


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Wohoo MOmmy...I am so waiting for friday. I will be 8 weeks!! I am so excited for all of us!!

That is your next appt too right? I couldn't remember for sure!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Yay Mommy! I have hit one milestone too- none of my pregnancies except the first made it to 6 weeks much less 7. I will be 7 tomorrow. Now my next big hurdle will be making it past 8+4


WOO HOO for milestones!! I think we all deserve to (and should) celebrate each and every little one!!!

What will the 8+4 be? Is that how far the first went? How are you feeling now? Still bleeding?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mommy my next appt is Sept 7. I will be almost 9 weeks. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well my visit today was a bit of a bust. Had a nurse consult and she went over some history details for my records, no problem, talked about additional testings down the road if we so choose, drew blood for State regulations, blah blah blah, but my doctor's visit was just a consult, no exam....:shrug: Now they want me to come back again in 4wks, for what, another consult? I'm not so sure I like paying for repetitive consults. I rather call for one if I need one, not just for the fun it.

Funny thing though, the dr assistant who brought me into the exam room, asked a couple of questions and then said to hop on the table, we were going to listen to the HB with a doppler. Now I know from BnB girls, that you have to be past 8wks for a doppler to work but my first thought was that maybe dr equipment is really good.....then when she couldn't find it, she started scanning up towards my belly button.....:dohh: I know I'm chubby, but do I really look like I'm 15+wks????? I didn't want to embarrass her but I tried to drop hints like, oh I guess my little blueberry doesn't want to cooperate...then she leaves saying she's going to get another doppler and I can her outside the door another assistant or nurse say, well no it's not going to work that early, :haha: that's when she came back in and said she looked at my chart wrong and the dr would be in shortly :rofl: there's always one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dietrad at your next visit it should be the urine test for protein and all that stuff...its just to keep checking that the progress of our babies...make sure our uterous is growing. 

Well ladies I got a call from my dr today. We are not going to do a scan next week. He wants to wait til I am farther along and we will discuss it at my next appt which is Sept 16. I will be almost 10 weeks, so I am hoping they will do one then. Just a quick peek would be fine by me. 

Asfm symptms I am feeling better for the most part and the ms seems to be getting better already...that worries me. Isn't it too soon for it to be going away? And my bbs pretty mush feel normal, heavier but normal. UGH this is all so complicated.


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL....Dietrad you had me laughing about the nurse trying to find the heartbeat with a doppler all the way up by your belly button!! What a dummy!! LOL! :)
Just to reassure you....not sure how it works in N.C., but I had my nurse consult last week and next wed. have my dr. consult. But then, after that I will go once a month, then at 30 something weeks go once every two weeks then at like 36 weeks go once a week. That's how it was w/ my daughter too :) So it sounds normal to have you come back in 4 weeks....though I am not sure why the dr. didn't do an exam unless she plans to at that next appt....which actually makes more sense b/c then she will use a doppler and all that. The only reason I am getting my dr. exam next week is for that damn pap...lol :)

Reeds:
I am sure you are just getting a few days off from the miserable ms! And about the bbs, I just read another girls post and her dr. told her bb tenderness should go away by 8 weeks! So that makes me feel a bit better as mine aren't hurting hardly at all anymore either!

AFM: Dr. appt next wed. to get the fluid outta my lap band so I can eat more w/o puking, and then OBgyn appt :) Then Thursday getting my hair highlighted and short vacation on the 16th....yay for the little things to keep my mind off this BIG thing!!! LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Mommy...sounds like your staying busy!! And vacation where you going?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Mommy...sounds like your staying busy!! And vacation where you going?

We're going to Connecticut to visit hubby's dad and his dad gf. His dad has never met Lexi since he works a lot, so he got us plane tickets to go up there. We'll be there for 4 days :) I am really looking forward to it! Except for the part of having a 1.5 year old on a plane!!! UGGGHHH that part worries me!! LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My kiddos loved to fly! hopefully Lexi will to


----------



## Tigerlilies

M2L, I hope you don't run into Earl on the way up to Connecticut. I'll pray for a safe trip there and back for you!

I actually did pee in a cup this past visit, in fact every time I go in for now on, I have to. Fun! That is just not easy for a girl....

The nurse consult told me too about the once a month visit, so when the dr said come back in 4wks, the girl at the front desk scheduled me for Sept. 26th, but I think I'm going to reschedule for the 1st wk of Oct. I don't really see the point of coming in twice in one month regardless of it being technically 4wks apart.

Reedsgirl, my symptoms of nausea have been coming and going too. Nothing really consistant. :shrug: My cousin said she barely had any symptoms with her first, then she was as sick as a dog her second but even then, she had good days so hopefully that will make you feel better, it did me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

actually feeling pretty good today...I have the burps like a crazy person but what can i do?


----------



## Tigerlilies

lol...yeah me too but at the other end so it makes for an interesting work day!


----------



## Amos2009

Hey everyone....checking in to see how you are doing. 
Me- I have this overwhelming sense of dread- like something is wrong. I still have slight nausea all day and sore boobs, but I have learned in the past that doesn't matter sometimes. I haven't had any growing type cramps or pains in the last few days, and that's why I think something is wrong :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Hey everyone....checking in to see how you are doing.
> Me- I have this overwhelming sense of dread- like something is wrong. I still have slight nausea all day and sore boobs, but I have learned in the past that doesn't matter sometimes. I haven't had any growing type cramps or pains in the last few days, and that's why I think something is wrong :(



Please don't worry :( I haven't had the pulling growing pains in a while either, or cramps in general. I am ok with that as I had very mild cramps when I m/c last time. So, to me not having cramps is alright!!! And my bbs aren't hardly sore anymore. I thing (& hope) things just fade and then come back. When's your next appt hun?


----------



## Amos2009

Not til next Thursday- what about you?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Not til next Thursday- what about you?


Next Wed. Just an exam. They said I won't get another u/s until the gender one between 18-20. I think I may go nuts by then not knowing if things are still ok. I'll beg for another in between somewhere!!! Are you getting more scans? What is your Thursday appt for? How are you feeling/still bleeding? Like all my ?'s....it's been a bit since you've been on!!! LOL!


----------



## caRISSasBump

just wanted to pop in, i've had symptoms come & go too. Yesterday i had what i am calling pregnancy blues, didn't feel like working, felt like sleeping so i just layed my head on desks- i'm the only one in the office this week. Still feeling a little down. Wish i had more symptoms.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Carissa and welcome! I am great for giving out advice, but not taking my own, but here goes lol Symptoms can come and go, so try not to worry. Sorry you are feeling blue :(
Mommy- omg...I would go crazy if I had to wait that long!!! My appt next week is for bloodwork and another ultrasound. I feel blessed that I gert to have so many I guess.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos I am glad to hear from you....I have also had that off feeling all day. ANd to top it off I won't get my 8 week scan. I am going to beg and cry at my sept 16 appt. I didn't feel preggo all day and then bam they hit about 5pm but really just that gassy nauseated feeling. 

Praying for all you ladies and our beans.


----------



## caRISSasBump

thanks amos- feeling sick today not nausea just plan old sick but hungry jack (burger king) chips are so good! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carrissa I love chips too!! MMM they make my belly feel better. :)


----------



## Amos2009

I have never heard of those chips??
Reeds- I can't believe you won't have an 8 week scan- what's their reasoning for that???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Amos he said he was happy with what he seen in the first scan and there is no reason for a 8 week one as long as I am not spotting or bleeding and I am not so....I guess I will be wI aiting til my appt on the 26 and I will beg and cry for one. I had that same bad feeling as you tday....just feel like something is off or wrong. Wish it would go away


----------



## Amos2009

So when do they want to scan you again??? 
I hope our "off" feeling is just our minds working overtime. Someone just told me on another thread that our intuition or gut feeling is really just our fears creeping in...that it's really not intuition based on fact or reason. She is right- my fear is probably outweighing everything that I can see or feel.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He said 12 weeks. BUt I will be almost 10 weeks at my next appt so I think I may be able to talk him into a quick one since I live a hour away from his office to have to drive back in 2 weeks...

I agree with you about the bad feelings but sometimes its hard to let it go


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, not much of anything yesterday or today so far....I hate that! My heartburn is practically non-existent too...:sad1: Well, I'm done with the progesterone next Thursday, so I'm going to have my coworker scan me 5 days later. I feel blessed to be able to do that and I wish you ladies could too. 

So what are some of the State side girls doing this weekend!?! I'm going to a town festival to spend some money today, I would love to go to a botanical garden not far from here, there having a butterfly expo! You get to walk through a room with butterflies fluttering all around you!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Soooo....I spoke to soon and now symptoms have hit me like a ton of bricks. Started yesterday, all day nausea (which is sometimes relieved a tiny bit by burping....nice huh?), horribly dizzy and just out of it feeling. I feel like I am loopy all day long, like I've had a few drinks, kinda a mildly buzzed feeling? My bbs don't hurt as bad anymore though. 

And, my stomach (really low) is already hardening and pants are getting tight :( Seriously? At only almost 8 weeks? I know they say you show faster w/ the second but jeez....doesn't help that I am not a thin girl, so now it just looks like fat.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I am glad to see everyone is doing well. Mommy sorry your not feeling well. Mine seems to have already passed and just continuesly have to burp...and if I wait to long to eat I get super nauseated. I am still kinda feeling anxious and it seems like this pregnancy doesn't seem real. Does anyone else feel like that?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies. I am glad to see everyone is doing well. Mommy sorry your not feeling well. Mine seems to have already passed and just continuesly have to burp...and if I wait to long to eat I get super nauseated. I am still kinda feeling anxious and it seems like this pregnancy doesn't seem real. Does anyone else feel like that?


Oh yes, I feel like that!!! I don't feel as though I am pregnant at all. I have to remind myself that I am all the time. Not sure what that is about, but it's not a good feeling at all. Very worrysome :( Feeling better this evening w/ the nausea, so who knows.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know its a weird feeling....and so unsettling. I try to think back to when I was pregnant with my girls and I don't remember being sick or feeling pregnant so I am hoping this is the same. I am so going to be begging for a scan....I will be 9+6 at my next appt think they will be able to hear hbs with the doppler?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I know its a weird feeling....and so unsettling. I try to think back to when I was pregnant with my girls and I don't remember being sick or feeling pregnant so I am hoping this is the same. I am so going to be begging for a scan....I will be 9+6 at my next appt think they will be able to hear hbs with the doppler?


With Lexi I was sick, but that isn't what made me 'feel' pregnant. With her it was the pure excitement of being prego, and I think that is ruined after having a m/c. I keep telling myself all is ok, and the reason I don't really feel pregnant is simply because deep down I don't want to get too excited :nope:

I think it's absolutely crazy that you aren't getting a scan, and that you haven't gotten another one yet period! I mean, I would think they want to see the progress of baby B, right?! I would beg, hell demand if you need to. It's for your sanity if nothing else!! Hard to say w/ the doppler. We didn't hear Lexi's until around 10.5 or 11 weeks with the docs doppler. It wasn't scary at the time because we didn't know any better. I hope they can for you though!! They need to do something to ease your mind!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I honestly think when I go in and talk to him I will get another scan. I really think its just cause Baby B was measuring exactly to what I was suppose to be at the time. And from I have read it seems to be pretty normal for one baby to be smaller. My sil said the boys were always different sizes...so I am just hoping and praying that is the issue. 


Dietrad they are taking you off your progestrone all ready? I was wondering how long I am gonna be on mine. Are they going to test your level first?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I honestly think when I go in and talk to him I will get another scan. I really think its just cause Baby B was measuring exactly to what I was suppose to be at the time. And from I have read it seems to be pretty normal for one baby to be smaller. My sil said the boys were always different sizes...so I am just hoping and praying that is the issue.
> 
> 
> Dietrad they are taking you off your progestrone all ready? I was wondering how long I am gonna be on mine. Are they going to test your level first?


I'm sure that both babes are fine!!! I just think it would be good of them to give you that good news so you can get excited!! So cool you are having twins :) Of all the twins I have known even at birth they are different weights or sizes, sometimes pretty significantly so. I think one of the two just decides to be the boss in the womb and be the bigger and faster growing one :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Well, not much of anything yesterday or today so far....I hate that! My heartburn is practically non-existent too...:sad1: Well, I'm done with the progesterone next Thursday, so I'm going to have my coworker scan me 5 days later. I feel blessed to be able to do that and I wish you ladies could too.
> 
> So what are some of the State side girls doing this weekend!?! I'm going to a town festival to spend some money today, I would love to go to a botanical garden not far from here, there having a butterfly expo! You get to walk through a room with butterflies fluttering all around you!



Don't worry hun I am sure all is fine!! My nausea kinda went away this evening, symptoms probably just come and go, yet another form of torture the whole being pregnancy and waiting thing is!

I went to a butterfly expo at our botanical gardens a few months ago. It was so neat, they gave us sponge paintbrushes with sugar water (I think?) on it that attracts them and you'd have tons of butterflys on you in seconds. I put them on Lexi and she freaked out, but it's really need to see them up close like that. Such beautiful creatures! You should go!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am super grumpy this morning. :( Woke up with no symptoms at all. Making me so freaking anxious!!!


----------



## caRISSasBump

:hugs: didnt want to read & run

i've been feeling sick the last few days, not nausea sick just sick & i am off my food- i was eating every 2 hours. cant eat breakfast anymore :( i dont think anything is wrong but i wont be not completely worried till i see my :baby: on Wednesday.

it just feels too good to be true after 8 years of trying. feels like it will be taken away. :cry:

i need to keep positive! :flower: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

caRISSasBump said:


> :hugs: didnt want to read & run
> 
> i've been feeling sick the last few days, not nausea sick just sick & i am off my food- i was eating every 2 hours. cant eat breakfast anymore :( i dont think anything is wrong but i wont be not completely worried till i see my :baby: on Wednesday.
> 
> it just feels too good to be true after 8 years of trying. feels like it will be taken away. :cry:
> 
> i need to keep positive! :flower: :cloud9: :happydance:


You get your first u/s wed? Good luck hun. You had been ttc for 8 years. :hugs: I am so happy it happened for you find your PMA babe all will be good.


----------



## caRISSasBump

thanks reedsgirl

yes it will be my first then as far as i know i wont have another one till i am 12 weeks to have a down syndrome check & blood test. 

What is PMA?! Also do you know what nub is?! i have seen it on threads regarding the sex of babies.....

:)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, yeah I'm off the progesterone in 4 days. The doctor said that the placenta should take over at wk 8. I don't think they are going to test me again, I hate to say it, but I think the test will be if baby survives.

I am feeling a little nauseous this morning! But just a little.

M2L, I still didn't make it to the gardens! I ended up going to my parents after church yesterday. But I just saw on their website that this expo will go on until the end of the month so I have time!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

PMA is positive mental. Nubs I am not t sure of..


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi everyone....

Figured I'd check in you ladies. How's everyone doing today? Good labor day weekends?

I have an appt. tomorrow morning. It will be uneventful as no scan and too early to hear from a doppler I am sure. But now I am getting so nervous. Nausea has been fading away along with everything else and it hasn't helped seeing all the mc's on the board the past couple days from ladies I was following :(

Hope you all are doing better and in more optimistic spirits then I am!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Mommy...sorry you feel down. I am about the same way. I don't even have tender bbs anymore. You wuld think the progestrone would at least give me that. I haven't had any symptoms most of the weekend and its made me very nervous. I have been thinking about calling the dr all day but don't want to worry dh. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey there Mommy...sorry you feel down. I am about the same way. I don't even have tender bbs anymore. You wuld think the progestrone would at least give me that. I haven't had any symptoms most of the weekend and its made me very nervous. I have been thinking about calling the dr all day but don't want to worry dh. :(


If it will make you feel better, def. call the dr! I think by now our DH's are used to us worrying them!! LOL! I'm not sure how the progesterone supplements work, are they supposed to mimic symptoms?


----------



## Tigerlilies

If it helps, I won't have any symptoms for a couple of days, then just a little BB tenderness, a little nausea, nothing major or exciting then back to barely anything at all. :shrug: So I say don't sweat Reedsgirl but I do agree with M2L, if you're nervous, go ahead and call the ob.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommy2lexi said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there Mommy...sorry you feel down. I am about the same way. I don't even have tender bbs anymore. You wuld think the progestrone would at least give me that. I haven't had any symptoms most of the weekend and its made me very nervous. I have been thinking about calling the dr all day but don't want to worry dh. :(
> 
> 
> If it will make you feel better, def. call the dr! I think by now our DH's are used to us worrying them!! LOL! I'm not sure how the progesterone supplements work, are they supposed to mimic symptoms?Click to expand...

I think they work different in everyone but the side affect list says the can intensify sore bbs, nausea and dizziness. I don't know but if I still feel like tomorrow I will be calling my dr or taking another hpt. LOL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Reeds I am right there with you, the lack of symptoms over this last week I think I am going to call my dr. tomorrow, I just hope he doesnt make me wait until next tues, my next scheduled appt. Sorry I havent been on much lately, I am feeling compelely overwhelmed with the move, my son was sick the last two days and its been crazy. I really hope your doing well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sammy so glad to hear from you. Again I don't know how you have handled it all. HUGS So sorry your lo is sick I hope he gets to feeling better soon


----------



## Amos2009

Hey everyone...just wanted to poke my head in for a second. Nothing new to report here except I almost know for sure something has gone wrong. I feel exactly like I did with my first mmc. Thursday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying everything is okay for you Amos


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hang in there Amos! I'll pray for you too!


I think I had my first M/S! Threw up just 10min after arriving at work. Hopefully it's the baby and b.c the egg that I had for breakfast was bad!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope that egg wasn't bad either....that could really leave you sick. UGH Yay for MS!! LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

How is everyone? Are you feeling better Reedsgirl...or will you be calling the dr? Yay for symptoms Dietrad!!! How are you today Amos?

AFM- Just got home from the Dr's for the 8 week checkup. When I got there they wheeled in the portable ultrasound machine, I told them..."that's for me?!" they said yes and I was soo excited. I've been a nervous wreck for a few days. Everything was good on the ultrasound babies heartbeat fluttering and she turned on the sound so we could hear it. I am so relieved. When she first started measuring it though it was coming up 7 + 5 (I am 8+1 today)....but then she moved the probe and got 8 week measurements. She said I have a tilted uterus, and that combined with how small the baby is makes an accurate crown to rump measurement difficult. Does this sound ok?

I attached one of the pic (got three, but this one's the clearest), just b/c I am so excited that is seems this lil one may make it. Not sure of m/c stats at this point....but I will remain positive. My next appt. isn't for 6 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







LastScan.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lovley pic!! So happy for you M2L!! I have been in bed pretty much all day. Headache and nausea. So I didn't call the dr. 

My best friend had her baby today. Molly Joy she was 6lbs 14oz and 191/2 in long. I will post a pic later. She sent me one but I haven't got to see her yet since I have been sick all day. Was a little sad about that but with all the bad vibes and dreams I have been having I was glad in a way too that the nausea came back. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....what a beautiful pic Mommy! I know you are relieved!

I am actually dreading going to my scan tomorrow. If I thought I could cancel and get away with it, I would. My boobs aren't even sore anymore :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone....what a beautiful pic Mommy! I know you are relieved!
> 
> I am actually dreading going to my scan tomorrow. If I thought I could cancel and get away with it, I would. My boobs aren't even sore anymore :(



I have my fingers crossed and am praying that your scan goes beautifully Amos!!! When is your appt? Please let us know how you are afterwards....I look forward to seeing some pics and hearing good news ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Amos2009 said:


> Hi everyone....what a beautiful pic Mommy! I know you are relieved!
> 
> I am actually dreading going to my scan tomorrow. If I thought I could cancel and get away with it, I would. My boobs aren't even sore anymore :(


Oh and my bbs are no longer sore either. They have been feeling slightly better for days, and today pretty much like normal. No real soreness or tenderness to speak of at all!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Amos. We are all praying for you!! 

My symptoms so come and go...nothing for days and then bam today I have it all!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks ladies...my appt is at 230 so I will hopefully be able to update before 5pm central time...I pray I'm wrong


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We are praying your little is bean is growing big and strong for mommy.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I pray for good news for you tomorrow Amos!!!!!

Yay for symptoms Reedsgirl!!!

That is an awesome pic M2L! I'm so happy you got to hear the heartbeat! I'm surprised the dr's are going to do a scan at 14wks instead of 16wks b.c isn't 16wks the earliest to check the development of organs and such? You think they would do one at 13wks, then again at 18 or 20wks.

After I threw up early this morning I was perfectly fine, no more symptoms. :shrug: I have three progesterone suppositories left and I can't wait to be done with them! If you didn't think there was a wrong way to shove that up there, I proved that theory wrong tonight! Lost the stupid thing in a fold or crevice or something half way so now I've got that uncomfortable feeling...sorry if TMI but if anything, it should be for a good laugh! :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I pray for good news for you tomorrow Amos!!!!!
> 
> Yay for symptoms Reedsgirl!!!
> 
> That is an awesome pic M2L! I'm so happy you got to hear the heartbeat! I'm surprised the dr's are going to do a scan at 14wks instead of 16wks b.c isn't 16wks the earliest to check the development of organs and such? You think they would do one at 13wks, then again at 18 or 20wks.
> 
> After I threw up early this morning I was perfectly fine, no more symptoms. :shrug: I have three progesterone suppositories left and I can't wait to be done with them! If you didn't think there was a wrong way to shove that up there, I proved that theory wrong tonight! Lost the stupid thing in a fold or crevice or something half way so now I've got that uncomfortable feeling...sorry if TMI but if anything, it should be for a good laugh! :haha:

Oh as far as I know I am not getting a scan at the next appt....just the general pee in a cup and check up crap! Today was a surprise. I am not getting another until the gender scan as far as I know (and that is between 18-20 wks at my dr's). Aw man now you have me freaking out that they are doing something wrong :( I think w/ Lexi I had a scan at my first appt around 10 weeks then a gender one at 19. 

ROFL :haha: Thanks for the laugh hun....sorry it got a bit 'lost' that is too funny though :)

Yay for soon to be no suppositories. I am sure you will be scared to stop them, but it will be a good feeling to not have to deal with it anymore I am sure!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm thinking we're not getting the traditional 10-12wk scan since we did the early scan but we should be able to get a doppler at least!!!!

I am so sick of dealing with the suppositories but at the same time, I am going to be on edge next week wondering if the placenta took over and baby is okay.


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I'm thinking we're not getting the traditional 10-12wk scan since we did the early scan but we should be able to get a doppler at least!!!!
> 
> I am so sick of dealing with the suppositories but at the same time, I am going to be on edge next week wondering if the placenta took over and baby is okay.



Yup, with Lexi we had a doppler done at every single appt.

Do you have an appt. after the suppositories are done?


----------



## Tigerlilies

My next apt is Oct 4th, and same thing, pee in cup, use the doppler for the first time, maybe blood work since I have hereditary anemia. Nothing too exciting except for that doppler!


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> My next apt is Oct 4th, and same thing, pee in cup, use the doppler for the first time, maybe blood work since I have hereditary anemia. Nothing too exciting except for that doppler!



LOL...I hear ya....when they started the ultrasound, I was like "just tell me there is still a heartbeat" the rest didn't matter, just bloby looking (though the pic I posted was actually pretty clear and you can see arms/legs...etc.). So the doppler is the good part! Just to confirm all is ok! I thought about buying one, but did a lot of research and it's bad to use often, which I am sure I would want to do becuase I am paranoid. So, better for me to just not buy it and hope all is still well ;) When do you get another u/s?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I found out I will be on the preogestrone til I am about 14 weeks but I am not sure why. I have discovered they are giving me horrible headaches, within a hour of taking them my head is pounding and I am dizzy...this does not work out well for days I work like today. :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, really? I wonder if it's b.c you are on the oral pill.....? I'm surprised that you have to be on them so long, I would think once the 2nd tri started, you'd be good to go. Are you going to ask about the headaches? See about switching to a cream or (not my favorite but it is headache free) the suppositories.

M2L, I actually don't have a date set for my second US, but it will be around 18-20wks.

Had a very light day at work today, so my coworker who also MC did some internet surfing and found BnB, and found my name. Now I haven't shared with her that I'm PG since she's not yet and I know how bad I felt when she had a false pos HPT, and I have a couple of selfish reasons too. Since I had already left work, she called me to tell me she found the site, saw me on it but swears she didn't read any of my blogs and if I wanted to, she'll stay off it.......very admirable of her, and I know this is all public but half the reason I'm on here is b.c no one else I know is and I have to admit, if it were the other way around, I would snoop. She didn't act like she saw an actual posting with my tickers on it but how many of us can really ignore such a temptation? I guess it wouldn't matter, but I posted things that I don't want her especially to read......and it's damn near impossible to find posts that are even a week old b.c I don't keep all my subscribed threads. hmmmm....I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Amos2009

Reeds- so sorry about your headaches :( Will they consider changing brands or strengths?? 
Dietra- how awkward that must be about your coworker. I love the fact that no one around here is on BnB, just because I like being able to share EVERYTHING with you ladies. 
Mommy- how you doing today??
Oh- guess what- we still have a heartbeat and it's gotten stronger- 164!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

YAY Amos!!!! I'm so glad to read that baby is doing well!

Yeah, I know, very awkward, I didn't even know what to say at first when she told me! I just hope she's a better person than me and keeps her promise to stay off this blog site, reads terrible but yeah, I share everything with you ladies too! It's just stuff that people who aren't my husband or immediate family don't need to know, heck, some stuff I write, I don't even share with my sister!


----------



## mommy2lexi

YIPPEEE!! So happy Amos, I knew that lil one your cookin was a fighter!! Hope you are able to be positive about the pregnancy now :)

Dietrad: OMG how awkward! How did she 'find' you I am wondering? I mean did she search for you?! I would feel really weird about it, I know what you mean, I find it hard to believe she won't read anything. It would be hard to not look! 

And I am the same way, I share things with you guys that I only tell my hubby (some things I just don't even tell him, as I am sure he gets tired of hearing my paranoia!).


----------



## mommy2lexi

I know this may sound mean, but is there a way on here to 'block' her so she can't read your posts (you know, like on facebook?).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos amazing news!! Did you get any pics today?

Dietrad that is akward! Man I hope she does as well. I am pretty open but there is tons of stuff that I have said on here that I would only share with my BNB ladies...my friend irl so wouldn't understand!! 

They told me to keep taking tylenol for the headaches and keep taking it. I want healthy babies so I will...anyone else having problems with the prenatal and stuff...as soon as it hit my mouth my gag reflex kicks in and its all I have to get it down.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I understand them wanting you to keep on progesterone but I can't believe there isn't another brand they could give you that wouldn't cause a reaction!


----------



## Tigerlilies

mommy2lexi said:


> I know this may sound mean, but is there a way on here to 'block' her so she can't read your posts (you know, like on facebook?).

I was wondering that too actually and I just don't know :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am now having hot flashes too. I am wondering if my progestrone is too high?? I don't know what to do. I want my babies to be healthy but man I can't hardly function like this.


----------



## Amos2009

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Amos amazing news!! Did you get any pics today?
> 
> Dietrad that is akward! Man I hope she does as well. I am pretty open but there is tons of stuff that I have said on here that I would only share with my BNB ladies...my friend irl so wouldn't understand!!
> 
> They told me to keep taking tylenol for the headaches and keep taking it. I want healthy babies so I will...anyone else having problems with the prenatal and stuff...as soon as it hit my mouth my gag reflex kicks in and its all I have to get it down.

Yep- I got two pics and the baby has really grown since last week! I don't have a scanner or else it would be my avatar pic!

I haven't had any trouble with all my oral pills thank goodness. Guess it's cause you're cooking two babies??


----------



## Amos2009

Now THAT I have had. I wil get hot flashes then the chills....that progesterone is weird stuff


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Do you have a webcam? I took pics of mine with that and that is how I posted mine. 

I am wondering if my levels are high enough and that is why I am now starting to react...I haven't had any problems with them til now.


----------



## Amos2009

I didn't think about taking the pics with my camera or cell phone.....DUH. Let me do that. 
I think if you are just now getting really bad symptoms, maybe you will only have to deal with them a few more weeks? Maybe you will be lucky in that respect!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos I like the way you think. LOL I will be 9 weeks tomorrow and hopefully by 12 I will be somewhat normal again. HAHA


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, have they bothered to check your levels again or are they just assuming things are fine since you're on a supplement?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Haven't checked them...I have a appt thursday. I will be talking to my dr then. I am really having a rough time. I am such a whiner today. I even cried over a football game...the end of this years superbowl when the Saints won and it was all emotional. UGH How silly!! Within a hour of taking my pill I have a headache, hot flashes and I am dizzy. All the side afffects you think I would have gotten when I first started taking them


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...here is my little Tweetie!
 



Attached Files:







Tweetie 004.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









Tweetie 006.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









Tweetie 007.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow great pics!! So happy for you Amos!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks!!! 

Reeds- isn't it easy to cry at the drop of a hat over the silliest things??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I had been doing ok with it. And then today the emotions started...I was really crabby at work today and then got home all I wanted to do was cry.


----------



## mommy2lexi

GREAT pics Amos!! So happy for you that things are going well :)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mommy! 

Reeds- it seems I have been crying alot lately too. I am wondering if its the change in the brand of progesterone they have me on.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know...I wish they would change mine.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Tweetie looks huge Amos!

Reedsgirl, are you pills in a capsule or is it just compressed powdered like an aspirin?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

In a capsule...they are yellowish in color and waxy feeling...can also be used in the vag as well. Y?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I moved a flower!!! YAY


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> In a capsule...they are yellowish in color and waxy feeling...can also be used in the vag as well. Y?

Yeah, I have the same ones! Well, that blows that idea, if it was compressed powdered, you could rub it on your arm and see if your skin breaks out in a rash, would prove that your body started having an allergic reaction to it. Can't really do that with waxy capsules.

Congratulations on the flower!!!!!! On Monday I get to graduate to an olive! Though I don't think an olive is all that much bigger than a raspberry! :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Happy 9 weeks today Reeds!!! 

Dietra- I was thinking the same thing about the raspberry and the olive- oh well- bring on the olive!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. I have been thinking about using them vag just to see if that helps...but the mess you all keep warning me about keeps me taking them. I have just gotten to were I take them so I can lay down and take the tylenol and sleep off the headache.


----------



## Tigerlilies

If DH can help, it's much easier but mine is always in bed before me. Also, if you just have to do one a day, do right before bed so you're laying down for so many hours and not as much leaks out. I had to take one in the morning too, and that one leaked out!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I am on 2 a day so I might as well keep taking. It will all work out


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Grumpy!! How are you M2L?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Grumpy huh?! I'm sorry....I've been having my moments with that too...usually my hormones take me to the balling like a baby edge though! LOL!

I'm alright....stated finally getting some serious all day nausea over the past week or so. Just got a script in from the Dr. for Zofran (YAY!!!). And have that mini vacay...leaving on Thursday (thus the real need for the zofran....I have motion sickness to begin with...top that w/ 'morning' sickness, plane rides, car rides and a 1.5 year old! yikes!).

You have another appt coming up right? I am having a hard time remembering when everone's are lately!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I go thursday! I am so jealous of the mini vaca! I am so ready for one. I so want to quit my job but I need the insurance. LOL The ms attacks me about every other day. How was your dr visit?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yippe..can't wait to hear how your dr. appt goes. I am so excited about the vacay...we've never really been on one (other than day trips)...hell...never even went on a hunnymoon :( 

I'm sorry about the job...do you want to quit b/c of the ms? How come you don't get on hubbys insurance? John (my hubby) has great insurance through the state (he's a corrections officer) so we are lucky there.

My MS was HORRIBLE for days straight, tried a different prenatal and it got a bit better. Really weird huh? It's a prescription one, they called it in too, but who knows how much it is...not sure if I'll get it.

My last dr. visit was the 8 week one where I got that cool pic pages back :) It went well...I was just happy to see the hb again...next visit isn't until the 20th of October!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there M2L. My dh (Tj) is also a corrections officer but we live in missouri and the insurance here is crap. He was suppose to sign us up for Tricare this weekend at drill but he didn't and he doesn't know how upset I am about it yet. That is really the only thing keeping me at work. I am really just tired of wrk...I have been there almost 4 years and its long hours and a bunch of crap. But that is all jobs right? LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey there M2L. My dh (Tj) is also a corrections officer but we live in missouri and the insurance here is crap. He was suppose to sign us up for Tricare this weekend at drill but he didn't and he doesn't know how upset I am about it yet. That is really the only thing keeping me at work. I am really just tired of wrk...I have been there almost 4 years and its long hours and a bunch of crap. But that is all jobs right? LOL

:( I'm sorry hun. It sucks to have a job you hate. Can he only sign up for Tricare on drill weekends? I know Tricare is supposed to be pretty good insurance (hubby and I are were both in the Navy for 4 years). Crazy your DH is a corrections officer too! How annoying it's so different per state...I know we pay about $180 for the three of us (and next baby), we have Avmed state and it's great insurance. Def. one major plus to hubbys job.

Where do you work? Yup...all jobs are full of crap. I have always been jealous of people who actually like their jobs....maybe when I go back to work, I can find a job I like...doubt it though!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He has to able to use his card to sign me up and it has to be done at the armory with is Kac CArd....its kinda a pain. I use to love my job but it has changed and it has turned into a pain in the hiney and they keep demanding more and more of us managers with less pay. Its a pain in the butt!! I run a Murphy USA...which is a gas station...doesn't sound like a tuff job but it has it moments....its dealing with the public somtimes


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, I hear ya with dealing with the public, I wish my DH made enough money for me not to work.

M2L, I here I was about to private message you about how Connecticut was b.c I thought you went last week! ha! Well I hope you have a safe, good trip Thursday! And yay for MS but a shame it's so made you needed meds, at least you feel a little better now right?

I actually ended up getting sick again for the second time yesterday and nausea today is pretty up there. My symptoms have actually gotten more intense since I stopped the progesterone. I don't know if it's that or just that hey, I'm 9wks and things need to start getting more intense! Either way, I'm glad for the symptoms! :winkwink:


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Reedsgirl, I hear ya with dealing with the public, I wish my DH made enough money for me not to work.
> 
> M2L, I here I was about to private message you about how Connecticut was b.c I thought you went last week! ha! Well I hope you have a safe, good trip Thursday! And yay for MS but a shame it's so made you needed meds, at least you feel a little better now right?
> 
> I actually ended up getting sick again for the second time yesterday and nausea today is pretty up there. My symptoms have actually gotten more intense since I stopped the progesterone. I don't know if it's that or just that hey, I'm 9wks and things need to start getting more intense! Either way, I'm glad for the symptoms! :winkwink:



LOL...thanks :)

I haven't taken any meds (yet)....the nausea has actually not been bad at all. It's really weird once I hit 8 weeks it was horrible for 4 days straight....I mean to the point I was having a hard time taking care of Lexi because I felt so crappy. But then I switched my prenatals and now it's been a LOT better. Only comes in very minor short waves now instead of all day and intense like before. Of course that has me worried that something 'stopped' in there....hoping it's just my body tolerating the new prenatals better? Do you think that is possible? So now I just have to go pick up the meds, as a just in case thing...mainly for vacay...i'm not suffering like that during a fun time :)

Talk about being forgetful...I didn't think you stoped the progesterone yet?! How is it going? Any worries? Doesn't sound like it since you have real MS now!!! YAY! Very happy for you...I bet you are relieved :) When are you going to have your co-worker scan you again (lucky you :winkwink:)?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well. 

Dietrad how nervous was you to stop taking it? Tbh I am so ready to come off it. I am talking to my dr thursday about it.

M2L how u today? 

Anyone talked to Amos?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I haven't seen any posts from Amos is the past two days actually, last I knew she's due for a visit, maybe a scan sometime this week but I forget what day.

I was a little nervous about stopping the progesterone, I actually stretched it out a litte by only taking it once a day at night, like a wine off kind of thing. It's nice not to have to do it anymore but then over the weekend I didn't have any symptoms and that made me nervous but yesterday was reassuring! Still looking forward to Friday though just to really set my mind at ease.

M2L, that totally makes sense about the prenatal, I just switched too and now when I take it, it completely makes me gag where the other one didn't bother me at all!


----------



## Amos2009

Hey everyone...I'm still around, just so DAMN tired when I get home from work that I don't want to do anything. I echo about wishing DH made enough money for me to stay at home. Not all the time, mind you, but at least during pregnancy!!!
Mommy- hope you have a wonderful vacay!!!
Dietra- when did you start weaning off the progesterone? Week 8?
Reeds- how are you and the little ones doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos so good to hear from you. Me and the little ones are doing well. When is your next appt?


----------



## Amos2009

My appt is Thursday. I am trying so hard to not think about it or stress over it. If everything goes well and there is still a heartbeat this will be the furthest I've ever gotten. So of course I'm nervous. My mom wants to go with me, but she was there with my first pregnancy that ended in a mmc and I am so scared for her to see that again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My next appt is also thursday. I am praying to hear 2 hbs. I am feeling positive for all our babies!! They are fighters. What time is your appt? Mine is at 10:30am


----------



## Amos2009

Mine is at 10:45. I pray we both have good news to share that day!!! I look forward to your update!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'll be praying for you both!!! I have a good feeling too, they're going to be great scans on Thursday!

Amos, yeah I did wean off the progesterone, took the last one Saturday and still having nausea, so far so good! (well except I was exceptionally bitchy today at work!) :blush:


----------



## Tonnilou

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo lovelies.

Just found this thread and am so pleased. I am not suffering from many symptoms either and the ones I do have (sore boobs) are sporaddic at best. So have been getting myself in a right old tiz Despite knowing a couple of people who also have had hardly any symptoms throughout their entire pregnancies. BONKERS how our minds work. 

Anyways I found you all here so am super pleased. I also just read this 

https://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/earlypregnancy.htm

which made me feel tons better too.

Big hugs all round

XX


----------



## Tigerlilies

Welcome Tonnilou! Yeah, I had much of nothing but it hit me more my 8th wk and even then it's mild, nothing like what some other ladies are going through.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Tonnilou

Hellooooooo and thankyou sweety. I think thats teh the thing, we hear so much about the big symptoms people have and I am thinking most people without many dont really post about it.

I read through all 40 pages and am so glad things are going good for you ladies.

Really good luck Amos and Reeds too for the scans. 

XX


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck today Amos and Reedsgirl!!!!! I'm praying for good reports later today!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well back from my dr appt and I got good and sad news. I do have a strong healthy baby but only 1 now. Baby b didn't make it. Baby A is still good and has a strong hb so he said that is good. I am very sad but I know in my heart that God has a plan and that my baby probably needed his twin to survive this far if that makes any sense to anyone but me. I am off to take a nap as this has been a very long and nauseating day and I feel horrible. 

AMos I hope your appt went well.


----------



## Amos2009

No heartbeat....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Amos I am so sorry. I wish there was a way I could come hug you. I know there is nothing I can do to make this easier but I am praying for you.


----------



## Amos2009

Reeds- I am so sorry. I was do devastated when I posted about my loss, I didn't read back about you. I'm so sorry for your loss. Keep on fighting baby A.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its ok Amos I understand. Huni I am so so sorry.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks...so had baby B gotten smaller or just didn't have a hb?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Didn't have a hb. He said stopped developing about a week ago. I don't know what to think to be honest....I wish we would have done the 8 weeks scan like was orginially planned...but he decided against it.


----------



## Amos2009

So what will happen to that baby? Did they say? If you don't want to talk about it, just let me know.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its okay hun, I am not totally sure. From what I got from the dr I shouldn't pass him, that more than likely I will deliver when I deliver in April but he said there won't be much to see. He said sometimes that the bigger baby absorbs the smaller but that doesn't appear to be happening.


----------



## Amos2009

Wow...I just wasn't sure what happens in that case. Well, I am so glad baby A has a good, strong heartbeat!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Super sick...but not ms. I have food poisoning I think from chinese last night...it didn't taste right so I didn't finish it but I have been sick all day from it. :( I am feeling anxious as usual but he told me I am to the point of my pregnancy that I should be out of the woods for the other baby. But he did do a pap today and I have been a bit crampy since so kinda fretting but its been a tough day all around. 

Do you mind if I ask what all the dr said for you?


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no...not food poisoning....good gracious- like you need anything else!!! I hope you feel better ASAP. 
The doc didn't really say too much. He is going to do one last scan just before the D&C- not sure why. It's not like the hb can come back.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gosh babe I am so sorry. When are they scheduling it? I just dont understand for you either. xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

It is tomorrow morning. I have the scan at 7:30 and go strraight to the hospital for the D&C. I hope they give me some good drugs- I would like to sleep the weekend away.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They did when I had mine...I had a mc at 5 months before I had my son Dylan...the baby had stopped growing at 12 weeks. Its was so hard and I slept for almost 3 days after..


----------



## Amos2009

So sorry :( I know with my other two they gave me some, so I hope they do this time too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Are they going to do any testing to see what is going on? Any on the baby?


----------



## Amos2009

Not really sure...I don't think they are testing the baby. I am going to ask though. The only testing left is genetic testing and we can't afford that as it's not covered by my insurance. I just don't know if I can keep going through this, but how do you give up on your dream?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Amos and Reeds....I'm so very very sorry....:cry: My heart is breaking for you both. I don't know what God's plan is and it's never clear at first but I hope it is one day and that will give you strength.
:hug:

Reeds, I'm praying for baby A to be strong.

Amos, I wish you luck, and I hope after a good, long, restful weekend that you'll be blessed with the gift you're meant to have.
:hug:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi girls, 

I am up in CT on vacation and checked my email and couldn't believe what I read on here.

I am sooo very sorry for both of your losses....I really didn't see this coming for either of you. I was just expecting to check in and see great news :(

Now I am crying for you both, I just feel so badly. I know there is nothing I can do/say to ease the pain. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Reeds: I am happy baby a is doing well though, hopefully you are able to find some comfort in that, and it really makes sence and is a wonderful thought that baby b was there in the beginning to help baby a make it!! I like that way of thinking.

Amos: Please don't give up. I know they can take the baby for testing that isn't necessarily genetic, just to see what they can find. I know it's hard to think of having that done....but you have so many losses, maybe it would help to get a clear answer. Never give up on your dream!!! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

M2L so sorry you got our news on your vaca...try to enjoy yourself huni and tell us all about it when you get back. xxxx

Amos thinking of you today and praying for you. ANd never give up on your dream huni..there has to be a way and you will find it. 

Dietrad how are you hun?


----------



## Amos2009

Hey ladies....just woke up. Everything went fine physically- I am still going to take the pain pills so I can sleep through the weekend though.
Mommy- please don't cry on your vacay.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thinking of you Amos. xxxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope you're doing okay Amos. :hugs:

I had my coworker scan me but it wasn't very good. Her US machine is for extremities so it doesn't like doing OB scans on chubby ppl. Not to mention, it was trans-abdominal. She couldn't tell the difference b/n the baby and the yolk sac with how the baby was positioned, barely saw the HB, so not very reassuring. Just going to have to wait for the doppler on my Oct. 4th OB apt. Not very exciting I know.

Prayers for everyone...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dietrad. HB there is always good!! Did you order a doppler?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I didn't order a personal doppler, my husband wasn't keen on the idea. This one on the 4th will be at the OB office.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see. I am really wanting to order one but I am paranoid that the first time I don't find the hb I will be freaking out and it would have just moved. ya know what I mean?


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's exactly why my husband didn't want me to get one too.


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad: Barely seeing a hb is really good considering you were getting scaned on non-ob equipment and not internally! I think your lil guy/girl is snuggled in just right :)

Amos and Reedsgirl: I hope you two are both doing alright....all things considered.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey M2L how was your vaca? I am doing ok...I know I have one little bean and praying all the time s/he stays snuggled in! 

I haven't heard from Amos and I am still praying for her that she is doing ok...considering. I pray they find some answers for her soon.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I must be emotional today b.c reading the posts from yesterday I just want to give all of you huge :hug:!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Vacay was great, always nice to get away and not deal with normal day to day. Plus Lexi got to meet John's dad for the first time, so of course she was spoiled to death! 

I was just so sad to read all your news :( I am sure your one little one is doing great and believe like you said earlier, maybe he/she needed baby b at first to push through the hard part. 

Amos, words can't express how sorry I am, no one should have to go through a loss that many times. I was wondering (if you are ok talking about it) if you had stopped the progesterone already? I don't remember everyones timelines for stopping, and was wondering if that had a connection? If it did, perhaps next time push to remain on it longer.....maybe your body takes a bit longer for the everything to establish naturally without the meds? I don't know...it was just an idea. I don't want you to give up on your dream. Make them give you answers even though right now I am sure it's unbearable to even think about let alone bug dr's about. I hope you are doing ok and big HUGS to you hun.

Dietrad: how are you feeling today (other than super emotional?! LOL )


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. Amos xxxx

dietrad I have had several emotionals days...cry over nothing and get angry over the smallest things.

M2L your vacay sounds great!! I am so ready for one. But then I will getting one soon I put my notice in at work and my last day is Oct 30 and then I get to stay at with my kiddos! I am so excited!


----------



## mommy2lexi

How exciting!!! So you are going to be a stay at home mom starting then? I stay home with Lexi and love it!! Only have another two years though (GI Bill helps pay bills now).


----------



## Amos2009

Mommy- I was still on all my meds. :( 
I am going to go MIA from this thread for a while. It is still too painful to read sometimes. I hope you ladies don't mind- it has nothing to do with you. I wish you all a happy healthy remainder of your pregnancies. Love you guys....


----------



## mommy2lexi

:hugs: I absolutely understand. I just hope you are ok and are able to heal quickly. My thoughts and love are with you hun and do hope you will keep in touch when you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Completely understand Amos. I pray God will bless you in many ways!

M2L, yeah, still emotional, I'm either crabby or sad....really pathetic but I haven't felt 'happy' the past two days...:sad1:


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hear you on the emotional side. I cry at stupid stuff and worse of all I get soooo frustrated lately :( Esspecially with Lexi who has appeared to over the past 2 weeks hit the terrible twos!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm so glad I'm not alone! Right now my DH seems to be suffering the most from my emotions!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amos we will be thinking of you and praying for you. 

Girls I am getting ready to head to the er. I have had a severa back ache for the past few days and it has moved to the front...and I am so worried and I am in a lot of pain and tylenol is not helping at all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Amos we will be thinking of you and praying for you.
> 
> Girls I am getting ready to head to the er. I have had a severa back ache for the past few days and it has moved to the front...and I am so worried and I am in a lot of pain and tylenol is not helping at all.



Oh no! I know how scared you must be. I hope it's nothing, maybe a pulled muscle. For me personally after having Lexi I had back problems and even at 10 weeks pg it's acting up and gets really painful if I've been doing a lot or am on my feet for any extended period of time. Have you done anything stressful (physically) at work recently? I hope it's just something like that. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am just gonna copy from my journal..

Sorry it has taken me so long to post again ladies. Its been a long night...I am not sure where to start but I am on bedrest til I go see my dr. My body is having contractions and they think its trying to pass Baby B which we found out on thursday there was no hb but he didn't think it would cause me any problems. They did a u/s and found Baby A bouncing around with a hb of 170 which is good and I am so happy about that. There also was no sac for baby B anymore so that could explain the spotting but I didn't pass any clots or anything so I am left feeling confused and worried. I was also dehydrated which also didn't help the situation. But at this point all I can do is pray is my body calms down and my baby stays strong. Thank you for all the support ladies. I don't know what I would do without you all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh goodness...I am so sorry you are going through all that!!! Sounds like the lil one is doing beautifully though and that it's perhaps just complications from your body attempting to finish the m/c? Sorry to say it like that....it's just the only thing I can think of. Take it easy and listen to the dr's about the bedrest (I can't imagine how hard that must be) and let the hubby cater to you!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks M2L but from what the er dr basically said...its just time and we can only hope for the best.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, I'm praying for you! How are you feeling today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dietrad I am actually feeling pretty good today. I spoke with the dr this morning and I see him monday.


----------



## Tigerlilies

So glad you're feeling better! Are they going to do another US on Monday?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He didnt' say but I am hoping and I want some darn pics this time!! LOL I am actually pain free today and just feel really tired...I am a little concerned as my bump seems to be getting smaller but I have lost 6 lbs since I have been sick and maybe is the loss of the second twin?? 

Dietrad how you are hun?

M2L how about you?


----------



## mommy2lexi

So glad you are feeling better!!! Maybe your body just needed that rest :) Hope you get great news on Monday and can have some relief and happiness in the rest of the pregnancy :)

I'm alright I guess. Pretty much symptomless, although at times I swear I can feel the smallest of movements already. This pregnancy has me so emotionally screwed up. I called my dr. to get put back on my antidepressants (I stopped when we began TTC). I know a lot of people have opinions about that....but it is what it is. My anxiety and OCD is just taking over. So boo to being back on them, but hopefully I can be happy again and enjoy all this since it will be my last pregnancy. Ok, vent done, thanks for listening :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

M2L I am back to being symptom less as well for the most part. I am so sorry the your depression has been bothering you...tbh that is part of the reason I had to get out of the house. ANd now I am worried about quiting my job...I am not gonna want to leave and become a hermit again. Man depressiong is so scary...and I have bipolar as well but so well this pregnancy hasn't affected me much as far as that goes. Praying the dr helps you with some realief.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks hun! I am glad someone understands! It is so hard to deal with on a day to day basis, let alone adding pregnancy concerns and hormones to it. 
THey are putting me on zoloft (which I haven't been on in like 10 years) because it's one of the safer ones during pregnancy. I was on prozac with Lexi and she came out fine, so I hope everything will be ok!

Can't wait to hear what the dr. says at your appt. on Monday. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry you ladies are having a rough time, I do understand, I was on zoloft for a little while but it actually made me not care about anything and I was in school at the time which wasn't good so I had to come off it. This past week I've been symptomless too, which of course was making me paranoid and sad. So maybe if we're all going through this, perhaps we're not so symptomless....:shrug:

Reedsgirl, if you've been not feeling as well and not eating as much, I would say the appearance of a smaller bump is definitely just from the weight loss.

So worked blocked BnB!!!! :grr: So tomorrow, I'm going to get an android phone and just use the internet on that to stick it to the man! :finger:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What jerks!! Block BNB WTH??


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL I know right?! Blocking bnb? Boo to them!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I know right! They're such a dictatorship! So they used technology against me...I'm going to use it against them! :bike:


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I know right! They're such a dictatorship! So they used technology against me...I'm going to use it against them! :bike:



HEHEHE :devil:


----------



## Tigerlilies

:rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Go get them girl!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hehe......well I got it!!!! I've never in my cellphone life paid so much for a phone but it's so worth it! I'm actually typing this from new phone in bed!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats awesome!! So haha on wrk!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL so funny!!! 

Reeds: Good luck tomorrow....I am sure it will go great, and can't wait to hear from you!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, so I am paranoid. Friday night DH and I dtd and afterwards when I got up to pee a little tiny bit of blood came out too. Then Sat morning woke up, went to the bathroom and a tiny bit of blood again, then the same thing just now. It is a VERY small amount and mixed with CM but of course still freaking me out. I have been having dull cramping for a week or so, but it's so very minor that I figured it was just the stretching.

Surely it was just dtd that did this right? Honestly we haven't had sex much at all since finding out (since I was worried about this exact thing!). I know many women spot afterwards, but for days? I mean it's only a tiny bit and first thing in the morning. Should I call it in to the dr. or wait till my appt. I don't really think it's anything, but of course my paranoia is getting the best of me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tigerlilies

If you're still seeing blood, I would call, make sure it's not an infection, but since it's not a lot of bleeding, I would think that is fine. Definitely let us know what happens!

Hope you and baby are doing well too Reedgirl!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! I am feeling well today but I have a confession...I didn't take my progestrone yesterday. I think my body is on overload with it. I am kinda worried but I am almost 12 weeks surely the placenta has taken over by now and I should be fine. I can't get rid of the headache when I am on the progestrone...today I woke up headache free. I see the dr tomorrow and I will tell him that I stopped taking it and hope for the best I know I am taking a chance but I believe with all my heart that its all in God's hands anyway and I am feeling good about this baby growing and staying with us. 

M2L I would call the dr and see what they say surely they have a in call dr that can help you. I would be nervous too and thats the reason Tj hasn't seen any action. 

Dietrad you still loving your phone??


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, I wouldn't worry about the progesterone. My Dr said the placenta takes over at 8wks so you were on it for over two wks more, practically 3!
I still love my phone, at work now on BnB! But the touch screen is really sensitive and I'm still getting use to it.

M2L, any more bleeding? Did you call the Dr or are you today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Reeds: Just want to say good luck today at your appt!!!

Dietrad: Glad you like your phone :) And that you can use it at work!! LOL!
No more bleeding today. It was so very very little the other days and mixed with CM so I am just going to assume it was from having sex. He may not get any more for a while....because it freaked me out!!!! hehe! If it happens to come back I will call them, but don't want to work myself into a complete panic just because it was so little and happened after dtd.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and dietrad....your a LIME!!! YAY!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies! I did take a progestrone pill last night...a little paranoid still so I may take one every other day til they are gone. But since I have been taking less I feel so much better. Had anyone experienced a increase on cm again? I have a abundance of it again! 

M2L so glad to spotting stop. I have dtd in a few weeks and I feel bad for Tj but I am just not ready and since the scare last week with not doing anything I just can't chance it. Is was kinda funny last night we was talking about it and he just realized I have had the big O since I found out I was pregnant...he was like how are you surviving??? LOL Men. 

Dietrad so glad your a lime...when is your next real scan and dr appt?


----------



## Tigerlilies

My next real apt is the 4th, my next real scan won't be until mid November. I'm going to ask my coworker to scan me again this Friday. Hoping for a better picture now that it's been two weeks since the last attempt.

Well, writing about dtd.....my poor DH finally got some for the first time since finding out we were PG this past weekend! He's been very brave and patient! Unfortunately for me it hasn't been the same with all these hormones :shrug:

Reedsgirl and M2L, so glad that you both are feeling better!


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hear you!! This last time dtd (that I believe led to spotting) was only the second time my hubbys gotten any. I feel bad, but he will just have to deal...LOL! Too stressful for me to be worrying about it. As the pregnancy progresses and I feel more ok with everything I will put out more :haha:

Yay for having your coworker scan you again, hope it goes better this time!! And big yay for having an appt. on the 4th, I would imagine they will use the doppler (the did even earlier than that with Lexi) and that will make you feel great to hear the heartbeat. I'm so pissed I have to wait until the 20th! I just hope everything is still ok in there....no real m/c signs and mmc's are pretty rare right?

Tried to convince the hubby to let me buy a doppler, he said I could but that he didn't really want me to b/c I am a "emotional wreck" and will go crazy the second I don't hear anything....he's right....so I didn't buy one :(

Reeds....how did your appt. go?! Dying to hear good news!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dr. appt was a total joke..it was just like a routine appt they didn't do anything but check my wee and bp. And gave me awork release. I am pretty frustrated by it, he wouldn't even discusee not taking the prometruim anymore according to him I still need it. UGH so tomorrow I am going to call around second opionion.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh wow, I am so sorry. I would be pissed!! You'd think after what you went through and just going to the ER for it they would AT LEAST do a u/s to monitor things!!! Sounds like your dr. just doesn't want to listen to you or help :( I hope you are able to find another that is more willing to be there for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry your apt didn't go well Reedsgirl, that is definitely frustrating.

I'm not going to be on here for awhile. I started bleeding at work, went to see the ob, the baby stopped growing at 8wks. The earliest they could schedule a D&C is Thursday. I really hope that I naturally MC before then. I did take the rest of the week off. They want me to do genetic testing on the fetus but I need to see what that would costly honestly, this year has been such an expense. Jeff is really hurting, right now he's saying he can't go through this again, I need try again though, I can't give up hope just yet. We don't know God's plan, I can only pray for perseverance.


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Sorry your apt didn't go well Reedsgirl, that is definitely frustrating.
> 
> I'm not going to be on here for awhile. I started bleeding at work, went to see the ob, the baby stopped growing at 8wks. The earliest they could schedule a D&C is Thursday. I really hope that I naturally MC before then. I did take the rest of the week off. They want me to do genetic testing on the fetus but I need to see what that would costly honestly, this year has been such an expense. Jeff is really hurting, right now he's saying he can't go through this again, I need try again though, I can't give up hope just yet. We don't know God's plan, I can only pray for perseverance.

I know you said you won't be on here (I understand) so I am not sure if you'll see this, but I am just so completely shocked. I'm in tears literally. I didn't see this coming, thought you were doing great. I am so very sorry sweetie. Please do the genetic tests and try again, I can tell it means something to you and don't give up. I am sure your hubby will agree, it's just hard at the time it happens. I am just at such a loss as to why this is happening to everyone. I thought you saw the hb again after 8 wks? 
Please take it easy and take care of yourself. Always here if you want to talk or vent. :hug:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thank you M2L :hugs: I really appreciate it. I'll be on and off to make sure you and Reedsgirl are doing well. I'll be praying for you both to have healthy April babies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dietrad I am so sorry hun. I am also in shock. Do u think they took u off the progestrone too soon? I am so so sorry. I wish I could be there for you now more than just on here. I will be praying for you and your dh.


----------



## Tigerlilies

We asked about the progesterone and he said that there's no evidence that progesterone would stop the inevitable. 

I checked with my insurance and genetic testing is covered so we're going to do that. I did end up naturally MC last night.....I really hope this doesn't upset anyone but right now it's just hard to talk to my husband b.c he's so upset....:cry: my baby was so tiny....Jeff couldn't handle it, he refused to recognize that that was it....but I knew....I knew. These precious little lives are so delicate, it a miracle that so many are born so healthy. It's really hard to strong right now, I'm so glad Jeff went to work today, I need this time by myself. I wish you I could give you two a huge hug right now b.c I so desperately want you two to have healthy pregnancies and babies. I'm always going to be praying for you ladies!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dietrad I am so sorry. I wis we lived closer so I could come hug you. You have been a great support to me and all us ladies. I know you have a strong faith in God and he will see you and dh through this time. Take some time to yourself and grieve your baby. Love to you.


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> We asked about the progesterone and he said that there's no evidence that progesterone would stop the inevitable.
> 
> I checked with my insurance and genetic testing is covered so we're going to do that. I did end up naturally MC last night.....I really hope this doesn't upset anyone but right now it's just hard to talk to my husband b.c he's so upset....:cry: my baby was so tiny....Jeff couldn't handle it, he refused to recognize that that was it....but I knew....I knew. These precious little lives are so delicate, it a miracle that so many are born so healthy. It's really hard to strong right now, I'm so glad Jeff went to work today, I need this time by myself. I wish you I could give you two a huge hug right now b.c I so desperately want you two to have healthy pregnancies and babies. I'm always going to be praying for you ladies!!!

Oh hun, I wish I could give YOU a huge hug. Nothing to worry about upsetting us with....it really helps to talk about it. I can't imagine the pain of seeing the baby come out during a natural m/c. My body wouldn't m/c naturally, so had to have the D&C. That is great that your insurance covers genetic testing...def. get that done and then hopefully you can get some answers. Don't beat yourself up (or question) about the progesterone, I have heard the same thing, that if a m/c is going to happen, it's going to happen. WHat amazes me is all those times you saw the hb :cry: I thought for sure things would be fine this time around for you. Don't try to be strong, let yourself grieve. I am hoping that you can make it through this and get pg again with a successful pregnancy.....don't forget that as hard as it may be, the time after a m/c is when we are most fertile. Lots of love going your way and please continue to talk about it to us if it helps you :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, why haven't you two posted anything lately?

The OB on Wednesday pulled out a lot of clots, said there was a small clot left but wasn't concerned about it, she felt it would pass on it's own. Finally Saturday it did. But what I didn't expect is today, I'm still having cramping....Have either of you experienced this before? I didn't my first MC, it was much easier compare to this one. I don't have another apt until next week.

DH and I have half thinking about just jumping right into it again. We did a lot of internet searching today and the only repeated reasons we found not to was for emotional healing and dating if you were to get PG. Well, I'm fine with all that. There's also the reason of building up the uterine lining by waiting but that seemed more geared to D&C's than natural MC's. Besides, there's no guarantee that we'll get PG the first time anyhow. What do you ladies think?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Dietrad I say follow your heart! If you are feeling up to emotionally and physically your body will heal and it may some take some time but feeling positive and taking care of yourself will help. xxx

I had a lot of cramping after my mc the first time a few years ago...but I was also 5 months along and had to have a D&C. 

As far a not posting I have nothing new to report. I have a dr appt tomorrow and was going to update then.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Dietrad: I DEF. say go for it right away!! You have fertility on your side at that point. After my m/c in June we tried right away but waited until I got a period (July 7th) to actively try (as in OPK's and all that) and got pg that cycle. So, it can happen fast! Waiting until you have a period helps with dating and that kinda thing so I think that part is good so you really know how far along you are. But regardless go for it! I am so happy to hear you guys are going to try again! I wish you ALL the luck for a quick pg!

Oh, and as far as the cramping, I had cramps from the date of my D&C (June 4th) nearly every day until I was 5-6 weeks pg (in the end of August). Not sure why? Dr.'s said my uterus was probably working overtime to get back to normal (even though I only m/c'd at 7 weeks) and then working to grow again. 

AFM: I had some serious spotting (bright red) and mild cramps on Saturday and went to the ER (since my dr's is closed on the weekend). They did a quick u/s and saw hb :) I went back to my OB today for a follow up to the ER visit and she did another u/s and said the bleeding is because I have a low lying placenta (placenta previa). We'll check it again at the 20 wk u/s and if it hasn't changed we will go from there. Fun...fun. And in the meantime it means NO sex and more spotting that I am not supposed to worry about. Great. LOL that is my update for now :)

Hope you guys are doing good and hope you are recovering alright Dietrad. Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow Reeds.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, I wish and pray for a great report tomorrow! 13 weeks! How wonderful!

M2L, I'm so glad baby and you are okay! You must have been so scared on Saturday! Worse case scenario is you'll need a c-section when it comes time to deliver. I hope the rest of the of PG is a breeze, for you both!
For me, I started temping Monday. When I OV, we'll see how I'm feeling. If things are good, we'll go for it. If not so good, I'll wait for AF.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, you lost a baby at 5 months!?!? What happened? Was it the umbilical cord?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry, dublicate thread.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I did. In 1999. The baby stopped growing at 12weeks. There was no testing done so I am not sure...worst time of my life I believe and all there was to tell me anything was wrong was a gush of blood once...went to ER they said all was fine and at dr office next day we found out no hb and the baby had stopped developing then. 

But on a brighter note my appt yesterday was awesome. I did get to post pics in my journal and in april thread but Tj needed to get his homework done so I didn have much time. When I get home today I will post here. Baby looked great...measuring 13+3 and hr of 150. Dr took me off all meds but prenatal. I was so happy with this new dr.

How are you ladies?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww hun I am so sorry about your loss back then. What a hard time to go through.

Such beautiful pics of this baby!!! I'm jealous, I just got a pic from the scan (that showed the placenta previa) and all I saw was a huge head! More of an aerial shot. LOL. But your pics are great!!! So happy for you that things are going well and that you found a dr. you like....that can make all the difference.

I'm doing alright. Nausea is kicking my butt. All day long and can't get sick. I even tried making myself throw up, just to ease the nausea, and nada. I'm pretty annoyed that everyone says it goes away going into second tri and here mine is beginning then! It started about 2 weeks ago, and at first I thought it was from going on the Zoloft, but since I have been on/off those kinda meds for nearly 10 years I know that the initial tummy upsets don't last that long for me and aren't all day long. So basically this sucks. Dr's gave me zofran but my insurance only covers 12 pills a month. Blah :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Dietrad: How are you doing hun? I hope you are managing alright. Any further thoughts on starting again right away?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thosr are lovely pics Reedsgirl! I'm very happy for you! Everything seems to be going well now! I pray it continues!

I'm sorry about having to wait long before you knew about that one baby. :sad1: 
Just b.c of that, I'm getting that Doppler next time!

M2L, was you scan last week vaginal?

I started temping Monday. Besides my prenatals and colic acid, I added baby aspirin and B6 to the daily vitamin routine. I hope that I don't OV sooner than Tuesday, I know I won't be able to handle sex before then but I'm emotionally ready.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww so glad you are ready hun! I hope and pray that this time is THE time and it works out wonderfully :)

Yup, the scan was vaginal, the one at the ER wasn't, but my dr. said doing it vaginally would give a better pic as to what was wrong. She also said that I have a really hard uterus to get pics out of in that it's double flipped? Whatever the hell that means. She also said I have the weirdest cervix she's seen, and she had to measure it differently....I guess it's tilted too. So, nice to know my body is weird!!! LOL! Here's the pic, it's crappy, but it's my baby :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







12 week.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL! I have never heard of a double flipped uterus! It's still a good pic and baby looks great!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah I know right?! I can't remember what she said something about it being retroverted (or was it inverted?) and backflipped? So basically it's double flipped? I dunno!!! That stuff is all so crazy to me!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, since I have never heard of it either, I had to do some research. I am pretty sure these two terms I found are what she used:
Retroverted uterus and retroflexed (where the top of the uterus points backwards)...so I guess that is where she got 'double' from :)

Of course in the process of my research I found that if it doesn't change itself by 10-12 weeks it MAY cause miscarriage. And she made these comments again at that 12 week u/s.....so.....I am DONE researching! LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good idea! But I can't imagine if baby is growing well now that it would suddenly change a week from now, ya know? I'm sure it had something to do with your earlier MC, but this time you are so far along!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I was gonna post my pics today but you went and looked. LOL My scan was done external and my bladder was not even full! I was so shocked at how well you could see the baby

M2L that is odd. I don't know that I have heard of that...I do have a cousin who's wife has 2 uterouses. And both were viable to carry pregnany. I sure hope all is fine and when are they going to do another scan. 

Dietrad I love how positive you are and I was on the b6 and baby aspirin and I believed that is what helped me with the progestrone. xxx


----------



## mommy2lexi

I like to be odd...LOL! I have heard of the two uterus thing, that is freaky!! I don't think I have another scan until the gender one. Unless she uses the mini machine (like she did Monday) to check at my next appt....which isn't until I am 16 weeks. I am still spotting, so still freaked a bit, but I guess it's gonna stay that way until/unless the placenta issue fixes itself. Oh the joys. As blessed as I am to be pregnant (and believe me I know that I am lucky), I am also glad this will be the last one. Pregnancy just doesn't agree with me and now I feel like crap all day long every day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

M2L I agree odd is a good thing!! I hope you get to feeling better. 

I did something stupid today and I forgot to eat!! Now I feel awful and can't stop being nauseated even though I have now ate and should be feeling better...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hello ladies, hope everything is going well!

I found an interesting article over the weekend that women with beta thalassemia minor (hereditary anemia) may have an associated blood clotting disorder. Now I've never had a problem with clots before but this article made it sound like the stress of being PG makes it surface. So I booked an apt with a hemotologist on Wednesday. On Thursday I have my follow up apt with the OB and I hope to get some of the tests results back from the genetic testing. Then on top of that, I think I OV today so we went for it! What can I say, it's going to be an interesting next two weeks!


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> Hello ladies, hope everything is going well!
> 
> I found an interesting article over the weekend that women with beta thalassemia minor (hereditary anemia) may have an associated blood clotting disorder. Now I've never had a problem with clots before but this article made it sound like the stress of being PG makes it surface. So I booked an apt with a hemotologist on Wednesday. On Thursday I have my follow up apt with the OB and I hope to get some of the tests results back from the genetic testing. Then on top of that, I think I OV today so we went for it! What can I say, it's going to be an interesting next two weeks!



Oh wow...possibly lotsa good news!!! Please keep me posted on what the dr's all say. I hope you are able to get some answers very soon :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dietrad so glad you guys decided to go for it! I hope you get some answers at you appt. Please let us know. 

M2L how are you doing?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm alright, still very lightly spotting now and then. This pregnancy has def. been rough so far. 

How about you Reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Exhausted. But hanging in there. A lot of cramps lately and fretting. I wish I had a ultrtasound machine at home...I would look everyday. LOL When do you go back to the dr M2L?

Dietrad hope your doing ok hun. xxx


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hear you....I've been having some weird cramps too....not the growing pains or ligament stretching, just weird. So unsettling. They say MMC's are so uncommen and yet SOOO many women on here have them. 

I don't go back until the 10th (so 17 weeks!)....crazy. If the spotting continues I may go back sooner, but just trying to be positive. What about you? I've noticed all these women getting their gender scans at 16 weeks, I am completely jealous. Have any gut feelings on what yours is?

I am comtemplating switching over to 2nd tri early, 1st tri is really depressing me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I started a thread in 2nd tri for april mommies. Come on over!! :) I don't go back til 17 weeks either. I have just felt so off the past few days at I know in my heart its just me being paranoid...or at least I hope it is. 

On a brighter note my crib/combo came today! I am excited to get it together.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok cool! I'll do that. I didn't wanna offend anyone by coming over 'early' but 1st tri is just getting so scary. I mean I understand worries, and i wanna talk/ask about them too, but the other stuff is freaking me out.

I've felt off too, but I think like you its just paranoia. When I went to the ER...the dr. was like 'well your 12 weeks and heard the hb, chances are super slim of anything going wrong' so I just keep replaying that in my mind. My little bit of nausea I had got crazy bad after the er, but Lexi was sick too, so i think we caught a bug (damn hospitals) now nothing...no MS...no nothing really except those weird cramps.

Can't wait to see your crib...you gonna post pics?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know I always have those thoughts in the back of my mind as well. I have days lately well I feel totally like my old self and my bump seems smaller some days. As soon as we get it together I will post a pic. xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I think you two have your for-keeps babies, don't you worry!

I had blood drawn today to check for any genetic clotting disorders, that will probably take two weeks for the results. Had my Ob apt as well and the fetal genetic tests weren't in yet....:nope: Disappointed in that. She did say though during the exam that I'm OVing, my temps didn't drop again yet but I imagine it will tomorrow. Now I know I'm a grown 31 yr old woman, but I still seek my parents advice when in doubt and they don't think we should go for it until the results are in. I kind of feel that way too but I hate missing out on an opportunity, esp since the chance of anything non-random showing up on those tests. So after talking about it with DH, we decided to give it just one shot. And I'm praying to God that if this is meant to be, then let it, but if this egg isn't going to be a part of my for-keeps baby, then I pray that it doesn't happen. Just kind of putting the opportunity out there and putting our trust in Him. It's hard to listen to what we're suppose to do vs. what we want to do ya know?


----------



## mommy2lexi

dietrad said:


> I think you two have your for-keeps babies, don't you worry!
> 
> I had blood drawn today to check for any genetic clotting disorders, that will probably take two weeks for the results. Had my Ob apt as well and the fetal genetic tests weren't in yet....:nope: Disappointed in that. She did say though during the exam that I'm OVing, my temps didn't drop again yet but I imagine it will tomorrow. Now I know I'm a grown 31 yr old woman, but I still seek my parents advice when in doubt and they don't think we should go for it until the results are in. I kind of feel that way too but I hate missing out on an opportunity, esp since the chance of anything non-random showing up on those tests. So after talking about it with DH, we decided to give it just one shot. And I'm praying to God that if this is meant to be, then let it, but if this egg isn't going to be a part of my for-keeps baby, then I pray that it doesn't happen. Just kind of putting the opportunity out there and putting our trust in Him. It's hard to listen to what we're suppose to do vs. what we want to do ya know?

Awww man, I am so sorry your results aren't in.....when will they be? Do you have another appt set up already? At least you were Oving already, that is GREAT!!! And hun, I think we all still go to our parents...lol :)

I say go for it, if you get prego this cycle and your results come back, it may be something simple you just add to the regiment, or something they have to watch for. Hopefully if there is something they can attribute the miscarriages to it can be 'fixed' easily :) :hugs:

Keep us posetd when you get the results, I am praying for you hun!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am praying for you too. I agree totally with that your doing. xx


M2L I don't think you will offend anyone there are plenty of ladies on there that aren't quite to the 2nd tri. I just wish they would chat more. LOL

Asfm I am quite sick tonight. I actually threw up all over the kitchen floor trying to make it to the bathroom...(tmi) but for some reason since I have been pregnant when I get sick its pink. How weird is that?


----------



## Tigerlilies

M2L, you're officially in 2nd tri today!!!!

Reedsgirl...pink? I hope not like faint blood pink like from an ulcer.....Can you attribute the color to anything you eat, drink, or vitamins or anything like that? (Before I got to that part I have to say I smiled at the vomiting on the kitchen floor part) :D I'm sure that wasn't fun to clean up but I can totally picture that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is the thing Dietrad I hadn't ate anything pink or red. I am not sure what the deal is. I can know chuckle at the kitchen upchuck but last night I wasn't laughing. I am still super nauseated today...I thought I was past it. :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> That is the thing Dietrad I hadn't ate anything pink or red. I am not sure what the deal is. I can know chuckle at the kitchen upchuck but last night I wasn't laughing. I am still super nauseated today...I thought I was past it. :(

sorry reeds your feeling sick, I have bad ms pop out of no where today, trying to eat my ms away...lol I think we might have girls on our hands, never was this sick this long into pregnancy with my son


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was the totally opposite Sammy. never sick with my girls and sick the whole time with my son. So I am thinking at this point I am having another boy. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL..your one of VERY few women I have heard of getting sick with boys!! I was a mess with Lexi, this time I pretty much don't even feel prego...not even nauseous. I am guessing boy for me! 

When will you find out?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I was the totally opposite Sammy. never sick with my girls and sick the whole time with my son. So I am thinking at this point I am having another boy. LOL

I still dont have a scan date yet, Reeds when do you get your next scan?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My sister was never sick with her girls either. I don't have a appt for a 20week scan but I go back to the dr on Nov 2. And I think I will probably find out right before thanksgiving. I keep looking at my last pics. I have one blown up as my screensaver on our laptop and I almost swear that I see something between the baby's legs. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...ahh the analyzing of previous u/s pics....the waiting to know the sex is hard. I am really ready to do a little shopping, for it to feel 'real'!! That scan I had at 12 weeks (from the spotting) was a looking down image, just babies face and belly...maybe b/c it was internal? So nothing for me to examine..lol

My next appt is the 10th (I'll be 17 weeks, so pretty much the same as you at yours)....hope they schedule our 20 week u/s's early and we can go soon after those appts!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I am so ready for that scan! I willpost that pic and see what you ladies think. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know its probably wishful thinking and probably a shadow. I don't know how to point to what I am trying to show you but look at the baby's bottom. The legs are in the air...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I do see the shadow I think your talking about....humm not so sure I am horrid at this. Cant wait to find out for all of us!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah me too. ANd I am sure the testicles are not that developed that early on but a girl can hope right?? LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

I see something...two somethings...is that where you are talking about? I am so horrible at looking at any u/s's...but there is something there!


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Yeah me too. ANd I am sure the testicles are not that developed that early on but a girl can hope right?? LOL

That is what I thought, testicles!

The only thing I can normally tell is 'girl parts' and that is only from the hamburger rule...here on your pics, there are just two things, not lines, more 'puffy' than the girls lines? Does that make sence?

And yes, a girl can hope!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep M2L that is what I am talking about. Its actually pretty clear when the pic is the size of my laptop screen. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am off to lay down. I just feel awful today and my kiddos will be home from school in a few hours and I would really like to feel somewhat "normal"by time they get here. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Have a good nap, hope you feel better :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

The hematologist called, I don't have any markers for a blood clotting disorder which is good! But I can't believe my genetic tests aren't back yet. :growlmad:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> The hematologist called, I don't have any markers for a blood clotting disorder which is good! But I can't believe my genetic tests aren't back yet. :growlmad:

YAY good news!! Have you tried calling the genetics people to check the status? How long did they say it should take??


----------



## Tigerlilies

They said up to 3wks, so.......I was going to wait until tomorrow. That way if I had to leave a message for someone to get back to me, hopefully someone would before the weekend and this way I technically waited over 3wks. :winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good news on the clotting...so sorry the genetic testing is not back. FX you get it soon and all is well there as well. xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm so crushed! The OB office called and the genetics tests are inconclusive b.c all of the tissue was dead. I'm going to have to pay for a dam test that they couldn't even do! :hissy: I know my OB office didn't do the test, it was shipped off to California and the baby probably died a week, maybe two weeks prior but come on! No one thought of this first! Esp the ppl in CA, you'd think they would at least ask first before trying to culture the tissue! Seriously! What he hell!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh hun I am so sorry. That is horrible news. I wish there was more that I could do for you. xxx


----------



## Tigerlilies

AF came today!!!! Completely caught me off guard, I didn't think it would come until late this week since I OV only 9 days ago. Do you think that might mean I really do have low progesterone or can you not count on the first AF being normal after MC since it all depends on when hcg's bottom out?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Absolutely cannot count on AF to be normal after m/c...mine was very screwy!! BUT...good news on AF coming, that means it's now time for baby making business soon!!!! YAY! Hope you have your OPKS and remember not to give up if it seems to take forever to get a positive....the cycle I concieved was my first cycle after AF came after my m/c and I ended up O'ng a week late.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

Can't wait to hear good news :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hugs: thanks!!!! I am very excited! I'm actually going to call the dr's office tomorrow about clomid. We were discussing it for an option if I didn't get PG during the cycle I was in at the time (but I did) b.c he felt that perhaps I my eggs weren't maturing enough which could have been causing short luteal phases last time. I'm hoping he'll agree to it right away and not just say 'oh lets give it one more cycle'...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ohhhh I hope the Clomid will help! I am new to the terms...never thought to see a dr. when it took a year to get prego with Lexi...I always thought Clomid was just for people who weren't ovulating on their own? That is interesting if it can help immature eggs. So would it accelerate the maturity of the eggs somehow or lengthen the phase allowing them to mature more before being implanted? Sorry if I seem completely clueless!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I think it helps trick your body to either make LH hormones or FSH hormones. I don't remember now which I guess would make the egg mature more. And if the egg is mature more, the egg itself will help stimulate the body to have a longer luteal phase but don't quote me on that one.

Something very strange though is happening......Yesterday a few hours before bed I had a decent amount of red on the tissue when I went to the bathroom, mild cramps and low back pain. Right before bed, nothing on the tissue but still low back pain and the mild cramps. This morning nothing, and my temp went back up a degree....I don't know what to think but I'm a bit scared!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Nothing to be scared of hun...our bodies just go screwy after a m/c.

I can tell you what happened in my case. I had my D&C (was 7.5 weeks then). Had bleeding after for like 2-3 days. Then nothing. Two weeks later I had a flow like a period...asked my dr. she said it was just residual blood though I was convinced it was my period. It lasted on/off about 5 days. But, it wasn't my period because then 2-3 weeks later I had a proper period (total 5 weeks from my D&C). Do you think this could be the same thing? JUst some breakthrough bleeding? When was the D&C again (sorry...my dates are all mumbled together!).


----------



## Tigerlilies

I ended up not having a D&C b.c I naturally MC that night. I passed clots for 5 days, maybe a little residual lite bleeding for another day or two. A week and a half later I OV (we did dtd 2days before that). Now 10dpo my temp dropped a bit and stayed there, 11dpo I got that blood when I wiped but nothing other than a tiny bit of tissue when I wipe and it isn't bright red. Started cramping yesterday and still going strong today and on top of that the one degree temp rise. :shrug:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah...it's so hard to say. Usually they say your first period after a m/c is heavier than normal and the cramping is stronger than normal. So maybe your period is on it's way, but didn't acutally start yesterday. I'm sorry hun...it's so hard figuring out for sure what the heck is going on with our bodies after m/c. Plus since you had a natural, I am not sure how that works with a timeline. Hopefully it either was AF or it will be happening soon. Also, with my m/c I had cramping after the D&C all the way through to like 7 weeks prego. So, basically I cramped for 3 months!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well....I still didn't get AF! Can you believe it! But I'm still temping and slowing (very slowing) my temp is coming down so probably over the weekend. And that will be just in time for my Monday apt with the gyn to discuss starting clomid!!!!! I'm very excited about this! I would have started it if I hadn't been PG the time we had a consult about my short cycles. He thinks this will allow my eggs to mature more which should help lengthen my luteal phase more and hoping to God, result in a for-keeps baby!

How are you feeling Nicole? Is Reedsgirl still a subscriber to this thread?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I am here hun...just behind. I am sorry that Af is playing games with you but after a mc you can have some spotting and your period to be off...I hope you get a normal cycle soon so you can get clomid started hun. Can I recommend you take B6 as well? It helps with your lp as well. 

M2L how are you??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hey hun...

Sounds like things may work out perfectly for you to start Clomid right away...and hopefully that will give you a fast result and a step toward the forever baby :) I really hope and pray it happens quickly for you. I know in my case getting pg quickly after a m/c really helped me heal emotionally.

I'm doing alright, had yet another minor bleeding w/ clots episode on Sunday (at almost 15 weeks). Luckily my dr. was the on call so she brought me into her office and we used the doppler and found hb right away (thank goodness!!). So, she scheduled another u/s before my 20 week one to check the placenta. That scan will be at 17 weeks. If the tech is nice I am gonna beg for a quick between the legs shot ;) But, I just really hope this on/off spotting and bleeding stops one of these days for good...my nerves can't handle it much longer :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How scary M2L, sorry about the bleed again. Is your placenta low lying? Have they thought about baby aprin to help with any clots that may be causing bleeds? I was on baby aspirin til 12 weeks.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> How scary M2L, sorry about the bleed again. Is your placenta low lying? Have they thought about baby aprin to help with any clots that may be causing bleeds? I was on baby aspirin til 12 weeks.

Yup...low lying placenta :( I am on pelvic rest and it seems to happen any time I do more than 'minimal' like the day before I bled recently I had taken my daughter to the zoo...so I guess just that walking caused it. So difficult to do nothing really physical....I've already gained like 14 pounds!!! They haven't said anything about aspirin (I guess because it's not a clotting issue that is causing it, but rather the placenta rubbing? I dunno...that is how it was described to me.) So they are going to look at where it is at this next scan and then again at 20 weeks and then we will go from there.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

But I wonder if there can still be clots in the placenta that are rupturing at movement?? I don't know that it could happen but I would think its possible. I just hope it all stops soon so you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> But I wonder if there can still be clots in the placenta that are rupturing at movement?? I don't know that it could happen but I would think its possible. I just hope it all stops soon so you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.


I'll def. ask them at my next appt...thanks!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its just a thought and it may be impossible for that to happen but I think with pregnancy anything is possible. Hope your next appt brings good news


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks hun :)

How have you been? Still sick?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep still for the most part. I am getting a break from it tonight, but had it earlier today.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey ladies! I've got good new!!!! So AF started early, this past Thursday in fact so I called my ob/gyn about starting on the clomid right away and the nurse said the dr wanted me to wait another cycle, so I told the nurse there is no clinical evidence of it being necessary to wait after a first tri MC and asked what was his reasoning. All I got was, "he just wants to".....just wants to, well that's not good enough for me! So I called up another office, got an apt for Friday and this dr was awesome! He completely agreed with me and wrote me a prescription for clomid AND progesterone suppositories for after I O in case my problem might actually be low progesterone and will keep me on it until wk 10 if I get PG!!!! Which if you remember the last guy stopped it at wk 8 which is when the baby stopped growing, so I'm so happy for this new dr! Today was my second day of clomid (and already my last day of AF...a bit short but maybe the clomid did that? :shrug: This is completely premature, but if this works out for this cycle, the week of Christmas would be 8wks, so I'm going to ask that my first US be then in hopes for a good strong HB as the best Christmas present in the world!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh Huni that is the best news!! I am so excited for you. What cycle days are you taking them?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks Reeds! I'm so excited about this! CD3-7 is when I'm going to be on the clomid. I know clomid can change the day you O so I'm not sure when I should start doing OPK's. I have 9 tests so I'm think maybe start CD10 and use them until CD17???? Any suggestions?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Hey ladies! I've got good new!!!! So AF started early, this past Thursday in fact so I called my ob/gyn about starting on the clomid right away and the nurse said the dr wanted me to wait another cycle, so I told the nurse there is no clinical evidence of it being necessary to wait after a first tri MC and asked what was his reasoning. All I got was, "he just wants to".....just wants to, well that's not good enough for me! So I called up another office, got an apt for Friday and this dr was awesome! He completely agreed with me and wrote me a prescription for clomid AND progesterone suppositories for after I O in case my problem might actually be low progesterone and will keep me on it until wk 10 if I get PG!!!! Which if you remember the last guy stopped it at wk 8 which is when the baby stopped growing, so I'm so happy for this new dr! Today was my second day of clomid (and already my last day of AF...a bit short but maybe the clomid did that? :shrug: This is completely premature, but if this works out for this cycle, the week of Christmas would be 8wks, so I'm going to ask that my first US be then in hopes for a good strong HB as the best Christmas present in the world!!!!!!


Yay for good news and BIG yay for an awesome dr. willing to help!!! I am happy for you...hope it works out right away..keep us posted.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am pretty sure its wait 3 days til after your last pill cause it can also give you a false positive on your OPK...and it can make you O later than normal so hang in there if you don't O around the time you normally do!! Good luck I am praying for you!!

M2L how is your lo?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am pretty sure its wait 3 days til after your last pill cause it can also give you a false positive on your OPK...and it can make you O later than normal so hang in there if you don't O around the time you normally do!! Good luck I am praying for you!!
> 
> M2L how is your lo?



We're doing alright :) Not sure if I told you guys this already, but I have a scan next Thursday (the 11th)....I'll be 17+2. It's to check my placenta (since I keep having little bleeds) and it will be internal. BUT...if the tech doesn't scare me too much I am going to beg for a between the legs shot! They already told me it's not  my 20 wk. anomoly scan, but it doesn't hurt to ask for a peak right? It would be awesome to find out then, I'm doubtful it will happen, but it would be cool!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, that's for the advice! I didn't this about the clomid giving false positive but it completely makes sense!

Nicole, good luck on your scan! I've been think and praying for both of you ladies! Hopefully the tech won't be a stick in the mud if they do have a decent shot of the genitalia, that would be cool to know early!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have a dr appt today! So hoping I get to hear the hb today...I always get so anxious when its dr appt time! LOL 

Hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ohhh I am sure you will Reeds....fill us in when you get back. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Definitely fill us in!!!! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Dr appt went well. Baby's hb is 149...getting a lot of people saying its a boy! LOL My gut says boy to but we will not find out til Nov 30...so so far away! haha OH and I have only gained 1 lb

I hope you ladies had a great day....


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies. Dr appt went well. Baby's hb is 149...getting a lot of people saying its a boy! LOL My gut says boy to but we will not find out til Nov 30...so so far away! haha OH and I have only gained 1 lb
> 
> I hope you ladies had a great day....

Yay for a good dr. appt!! Yup....hb sounds boy..guess I was wrong. Go figure! I am glad you have a date for the gender scan, gives you a def. date to look forward to :)

OMG...I am so freaking jealous....I've gained 14 this pregnancy so far!!!! So horrible...feel like a cow :( Guess that is what happens when I have no ms.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL M2L I have had enough ms for both of us...its even kicking my butt tonight. I am so hungry but I am so nauseated so nothing sounds good. I have mixed opionions on the hr. I am really thinking boy at this point but thats just my instinct and I hope its right.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> LOL M2L I have had enough ms for both of us...its even kicking my butt tonight. I am so hungry but I am so nauseated so nothing sounds good. I have mixed opionions on the hr. I am really thinking boy at this point but thats just my instinct and I hope its right.

I am so sorry...but totally understand...that is how I was with Lexi (still managed to gain 23 pounds with her though)...but I was a mess so sick every day...it was miserable..so I totally understand and sympathize :(

I have a gut feeling of boy for me too and hope it's right (mainly for everyone elses sake)...since it will be our last everyone wants a boy...I don't really care either way...lol :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is really how I feel just be healthy little one is all I pray. I could have been team yellow the whole time but TJ didn't agree. 

Well I am off to bed. Have a busy day tomorrow. Good night


----------



## Tigerlilies

So glad the apt went well!!! Though that is a bit of a tease that they couldn't take a look for you unless baby was being all shy of course. I pray for healthy babies for you both as well but it would be nice to have one of each! Reeds, do you have a little girl? I'm probably wrong or thinking of someone else but do you have two boys already?

I know that you don't feel lucky about only gaining 1lb b.c you're so sick but even I'm jealous. Stupid left over Halloween candy in the house so I haven't lost a darn lb of what I gained before! I swear, that candy either needs to go to Jeff's work or in the trash!

So I took my last clomid today! I don't know if this is just me or the clomid but I've felt very tired the past two days and kind of sad, no real reason, just am and being tired doesn't help. Sunday I'll start using OPK's so I hope this feeling will ease up by then.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have 2 girls and a boy. My girls are 15 & 14 my son is 7. They didn't do a scan just listened with the doppler. 

I think clomid is the devil. LOL. Made me very moody and emotional so its just not you. Juat hang in there and FX it brings your sticky BFP!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, I did my first OPK yesterday at CD11 and it was pos! Now I'm wishing I tested on Saturday too but if I get a neg today I guess that was it! My temp never dropped though, it rose some today from where it was at but didn't do the pre-O drop....:shrug: Well, we did dtd twice yesterday and we'll go for it again today so FX'd! Today is also DH birthday! Wouldn't that be the best gift!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Have everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck! FX you catch that eggy(ies)!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL! I wish there were two eggies but I seriously doubt it, my cramping didn't feel severe enough to pop out two and the cramping I did have this morning has eased up.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reedsgirl, is there any reason not to take progesterone orally with vitamins?

M2L, I love the new avatar!!!!! Lexi is so cute!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks hun :) How are you doing with everything?

Reeds: I was reading though the April thread and saw something real quick about you being admitted to the hospital. Fill me in...are you doing alright now? How scary!

Well guys I leave in an hour or so for my next appt. Feeling kinda iffy about it. I was feeling movement since 14 weeks and nothing the past 5 days (which I know is normal)...but my paranoia and fears are getting the best of me. I was excited to beg to find out the sex early, now I don't care and just want to see the hb. I'll fill ya in when I get home :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

I haven't been back to the April thread at all, it's just too painful I definitely need an update on Reedsgirl!!!!!!

Nicole, I really hope and pray that you're scan goes well! Please update as soon as possible okay.

I'm doing okay, just started the progesterone today, I'll be testing the 23rd unless AF gets me first.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> I haven't been back to the April thread at all, it's just too painful I definitely need an update on Reedsgirl!!!!!!
> 
> Nicole, I really hope and pray that you're scan goes well! Please update as soon as possible okay.
> 
> I'm doing okay, just started the progesterone today, I'll be testing the 23rd unless AF gets me first.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed AF doesn't get you! Keep me posted!!!

My scan went great :) Baby was fine and moving all around. They did the full on 20 week external scan (I think) because she did all the measurements, checked the baby's kidneys/organs and did the blood flow thing with hte red and blue lights? She was super nice and tried for a while to tell the gender. At first she said "I think you better save your daughters clothes" I was shocked...but then later on she came back to the area (from behind) adn said wait a minute, that looks a little suspect of a boy. Ugghhh...so basically we don't know. She did say this early on the girly clitoris area can stick out a bit...
So, basically we have to go back on the 24th for a gender rescreen. Hopefullly we will know then! Allthough when she looked between the legs at one point I saw a fork looking area, which according to that nub theory is girl right? Ughhhh...so the waiting continues. BUT...at least she tried to get the gender for me :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I have been pretty sick...started with body aches and the friday I got a headache and by sunday I was throwing up and very sick, ended up going to the ER and being admitted cause they couldn't get a good hr on the baby. So after a good night of fluid we got a good hr and I got to go home. But I still had a horrible headache ended up going to the dr. I was also very swollen had the star burst things going on in my head so we was worried about preclampsia but when I got there my blood pressure was too low. He gave me Imitrex for the headache and did blood work cause he thought I had a virus but it can be a few days before I get all the results back. But the baby seems to be fairing okay and the hr was goood ontuesday. Today I am feeling much better and not as sore and headache is all gone. I am feeling more movement from the lo today so I know s/he is doing ok. 

M2L I can't hear about your appt! Are you getting a scan today? 

Tiger how are feeling? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

M2L we posted at the same time. LOL Sorry the tech couldn't get a good look at the gender. Do you have any guesses yourself?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww Reeds..I am so sorry about the mess you've been going through :( You've just had a rough time of it from the word go....
Sounds like they are really taking care of you though...thank goodness! I've been swollen like crazy too, my ankles and feet mainly...and I am not even on them at work like you are. Dr said it's normal esspecially in 2nd (etc.) pregnancies. I really thought this one was a boy from the beginning (plus those two gender tests...lol). But now who knows. It might have just been wishful thinking since this is our last and everyone wants it to be a boy. 

Forgot to mention....my placenta hasn't moved at all (the reason for the scan today was to check it). Dr is going to recheck it at 28 weeks. It will probbably move, just hasn't as of yet....so who knows. The tech did say that with my placenta being so low (and I guess it's kinda faced towards the front) feeling movements would be harder. That relieved me since hte reason I was freaking out is that I haven't felt movement in 5 days or so. But of course after leaving the dr. I started feeling kicks again...always the way!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for the kicks! Well there is still a chance for the boy...its still early and that is kinda why I am glad it will be past 20 weeks when I get my scan. I think I will be 21 weeks if I have it figured right and hopefully this lo will cooperate. I did get a good jab last night from him. I wish it would happen all the time. It is so nerve wracking when they are all moving and sleep for several days and make us panic. I so hope your placenta moves soon


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh wow Reedsgirl, I'm so sorry you were so sick! It sounds like you had a nasty virus and got dehydrated. I'm glad you're feeling better and baby is okay! Flu season is probably the worse time health wise to be PG. 

M2L, I'm so glad your baby is kicking! Hopefully the baby won't be shy next month for the scan. It would be nice to get some gender specific clothes and stuff for Christmas!

Man, I wish I could do a baby shower for you two! You two and Carole are the only ladies I really care about on BnB.

I think I'm 3dpo. I got a pos OPK on Sunday and Monday at 3:30 then took another at 6 or 7 on Monday night and it was neg. So, technically I could have O on Tuesday but Monday morning was when I was getting ovarian pain and cramping and it pretty stopped by the evening. And as usual, my temp took three days to rise up but I'm still sticking to 3dpo.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aww sweetie! I think you are amazing as well. I am also friends with Carole she is awesome too! I am praying hard this is your month for a sticky bean. Are they going to keep you on progestrone longer this time? When will you be testing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The dr actually said the same about the virus and he tested me for a parvo virus...I didn't know humans could get that. Have you ever heard of it but he said that it can be a continues virus for me during this pregnancy if I do have it.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I have never heard of that....did she say what that would mean as a continuous virus for the baby's health? I'm going to have to look that up.

If I counted right, the refills for the prescription should take me to 12wks! I'm so happy with this new Dr. As far as testing goes, the 21st would be the earliest I could test. I don't think implantation happened until 10dpo last time so I'm guessing the same thing will happen again.

Carole said you two were friends when we first started posting on the April thread. Now I mostly communicate with her on FB. Are either of you on FB?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger: Hey now...my next scan is in two weeks, not next month...don't push it out further...ROFL ;) Thanks hun...I hope LO cooperates too...though I am now leaning towards it being a girl....I mean, you'd think we would have saw SOMETHING hanging out...she was able to do femur measurements and the LO didn't have legs crossed or anything...cord was around that area, but I didn't see it all the time.

Reeds: How long till the tests come back. I have heard that humans can get parvo...it's pretty serious...but way worse for a dog then a human (as far as I know). Interesting though.

Ok...whose Carole??

I'm on FB...add me! Heres my email address: [email protected]
I'm on FB much more than here....I've found it starting to get pretty clique-like on the forum.


----------



## mommy2lexi

tiger:
forgot to say how glad I am that you have a good and understanding dr. this time! it makes all the difference!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole's username is needsafriend. She's from Canada. Posted a couple of questions on the April thread and was ignored (well I did answer her but noticed no one else did that was a regular on that thread) so we just started privating messaging and became friends.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Gotcha! I remember her. See that is how the forum...like second tri...is getting as well...really cliquey (or however you spell that!! lol). I don't go on too much anymore.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, I looked up parvo and pregnancy and it says that the virus is so common that most ppl are immuned to it but if a PG women becomes infected it will increase fatigue and mucus discharge. There's no risk to the mother or baby and the only instances of MC that occurred with this was due to severe anemia. Reeds, are you on any iron supplements?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger...yep and thats how I feel. Real tired and achey with tons of mucas discharge. He hasn't put me on extra iron yet. I am hoping to have the results next week. I thank you for looking that up for me cause I just haven't had time. Can you guys please add me on FB..its under Sandra Reed. I don't post much about being sick cause my mom stalks me on there and she drives me crazy but my pregnancy is on there. 

And I so agree with the clique thing..I don't post much on there I do more journals than anything. So I so wish that Carole had a journal or maybe we can get her to post on this thread. You would like her too M2L!! She is great like you ladies. :) 

Asfm I am off to bed this has been a awful day and I had to work a 9 hour day which I haven't dont since I got pregnant. And I just need some rest. YOu girls have a great night and I will catch up tomorrow. Love to you both. xxx


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hope you get your results back really soon and there is something they can do to at least help with the energy level. Hard enough being prego, but to have a virus on top of that :(

Just sent you a friend request on fb. You guys should get Carole to join this thread or something, if you guys like her I am sure I would too! 2nd tri is just too much there is like 4 or 5 girls who run the whole forum. I am just grateful to have you two to wine about my problems to...lol :)

You better get some sleep woman! 9 hours will be brutal...I'm sorry :( How come such a long shift? And I thought you were quiting?

Tiger: you may have already answered this...but when will you start testing this month? Has the countdown to testing begun? :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, we definitely need to get Carole on this thread! Nicole, I sent an invite to FB through Yahoo, did you get it? I never tried doing it that way before.

So that's what Reedsgirl is about! Your Mr. Reed's girl. :rofl: I can't believe I didn't pick up on that! On a serious note though, I hope you feel better! I can't believe work is making you work 9hr shifts with all that has been going on with your PG! Granted it's completely none of their business but come on! You've been sick!

I said I wouldn't test until the 23rd but come on! We all know that is a big fat lie! :hehe:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww.....I didn't get it :( And here I thought you just didn't wanna be my fb friend...lol ;)

And yes..girl we ALL know that is a lie...you'll be testing early...just as we all always have :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay Chicky, we're in the same time zone, what is a PG woman still doing up at this hour! :sleep:


----------



## needafriend

Hello Ladies, Hi Nicole, I'm the infamous carole. LOL...I did not know there was a secret group here of chatters...LOL. I feel like I have been asked to be a member of the pink ladies. Do we get cool coats or something? 

So how many ladies chat on this thread, I have only went back a few pages? I will have to catch up on the gossip as I will have tons of time on my hands with hubby gone. 
Nicole, my husband left for Africa today to see his family til the end of the month, I am a needy co-dependant and miss him like mad already. 

So what do we chat about on this thread?


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I just left you a message on FB! It's seriously just Sandra, Nicole, you and me! There were some stranglers in and out at the beginning of the thread and we all welcomed them but they never stayed long. I guess I ruined it when I MC, totally changed the ambiance of the thread. Now it's an update thread so we're not always on here, just when there's new news.


----------



## needafriend

Whatever about u ruining it....I just got your message on fb. How is the kitchen reno going? Ready to kick hubby out the door yet? 
So u started your prog already? How is that going?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm ready to kick hubby's butt now b.c we haven't started it yet! Except for the demo part that I told you about, there has been nothing else done b.c we finally just today got the permit so the contractors won't start their part of it until next week now!!!!!! :grr:

I started the progesterone yesterday. This dr is nicer about it, orally in the morning and vaginally at night so I get that maximum absorption at night and no mess in the mornings at work! I'm a bit apprehensive about taking it orally b.c Sandra was getting those bad headaches after awhile but maybe it won't be so bad since I'm switching back and forth. 

I have to say, I hate, HATE, the 2WW! Did we PG? Did we not? The waiting to O, not so bad, three or four of those 12 days are menstrual anyhow! But not the 2WW post O....nothing to help phase the time...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh girl, I have to call it quits for the night, my night full of watching TV on the couch has worn me out!


----------



## needafriend

I know how the 2ww is .....stressful. Well girl, God is good and u know it. He will bless u and Jeff with a healthy pg. 

As for the house reno's, your a strong girl for putting up with the chaos. LOL..Nite nite


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, thanks! Sweet dreams! :sleep:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Okay Chicky, we're in the same time zone, what is a PG woman still doing up at this hour! :sleep:

 Hehe....I go to sleep at like 10 or 11 when the hubby does. I have more energy now...so it's ok...for NOW ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

SOOOO nice to 'meet' you Carole :) Welcome to our secret chat thread..lol. I personally have noticed a lot of clique-ness to the threads, so I mainly update on here and keep in touch with these wonderful girls.

Sorry about your hubby :( Thank goodness it's only for a month...I know how the neediness can be ;)

Tiger, what's this about a kitchen remodel????


----------



## Tigerlilies

'Secret thread' :haha: I like that!

Yeaaaah, we have this small 1100sqft house, actually bought it just before my first date with Jeff and it was all I could afford by myself. Then on top of that I bought it at the market's peak before it crashed so now it's not worth what I owe on it! :dohh: Jeff had a condo but we're in the process of rent to owning that out. It's actually a little bigger than the house square footage wise but I have a garage and a back yard and we have motorcycles and dogs. Soooo, we actually did have this house on the market for 10 months but everyone said the same thing, the kitchen was too small, or they didn't like the neighborhood and the kitchen was too small. Since we can't sell it and two people can't be in the kitchen at the same time, we're building a new 12x11ft off the old kitchen which will be the new kitchen and the old 10x8 kitchen will become our new dining area since we really don't have one.

The demo part Jeff did was taking out all the upper cabinets, and all the lower cabinets (including the stove!) except for the sink and dishwasher.....and it's been like that for two weeks now! :growlmad:
When we were staging the house to sell, we set up the smallest bedroom as a baby's room that my sister had kept for me so all my kitchen cabinet contents are in the baby's room! Any time I need a dish, I have to leave the kitchen area, cross the living room and get it from there! Now I knew that this would have to be done but I sure didn't want to do it any longer than necessary but my husband's go to attitude can be a little illogical at times.


----------



## needafriend

Good morning ladies.....
Nice to meet u N. We are very close in due dates I see....pretty cool. (my history) Iam a TR girl like Reeds so it's a huge blessing that we are pg. I have had two scant bleeds this pg, only lasting an hour or so as well as being told I have a subchorionic hemorrhage that was seen at 12 w but not at 8w. They said it was small should re-absorb by 20w, I never had the heavy bleed that is common with a sch. I have been oddly enough feeling my baby since 11weeks, it's my fourth and I have been told I have a major retroverted uterus. (that would be why I feel baby so soon, with my boys I felt them all at 14w)
I was going to have a gender scan next fri but with hubby gone we re-booked it til Dec 1. Other than all that my pg has been great, Oh ya..i was aslo told I had high BP, then it was super low, now it's normal. I also did an early GD test and it came back higher than normal so they want me to do a longer one. I was gestational with my last so I am not surprised. I was able to control it with diet and exercise. (I'm also having a scheduled c-sec first week in April)
Do u know the sex? I hope u have had a great pg and continue to.

Reeds....how u feeling these days? Work should be done soon eh.

lilies...u still have to post some pics of the before look of your reno. What cycle day are u at now?


----------



## mommy2lexi

tiger: that sounds sooo excited..I really love demo and home rehabing. Our house was new when we bought it (5 years ago)...but we still love changing this or that. We actually thought about getting into flipping since I have a real estate license and John is very handy....then the market went to hell. Now our house isn't worth anything and we'll probably never move...so gotta make the best of our space. So I def. know where you are coming from. Ours is about 1400 sq feet...but kids take up a lot of space, and then our dogs are huge (65 pound and about 80 pounds)...so space is scarce...plus it's a very open plan which I love but makes it kinda hard when you don't have as many walls to "put stuff". Please post some before/after pics...I just love them!!

Carole: So amazing to me for you and Sandi to be prego after TR's. It's amazing what they can do!!! The bleeds are scary I know...glad you are doing better! I've had spotting since 11 weeks and two minor bleeding episodes with clots. Turns out I have a low lying placenta. So, no sex...exercise (ha..like I did much of that before!!)..or anything for a while. We just had a u/s on Thursday to recheck the placenta and we tried to find out the sex...but the tech couldn't tell for sure. At first she thought girl..then she said something was suspect looking boyish. Who knows?! I was thinking boy all along, but now I think girl...I mean surely they would have seen somehting between the legs right!? LOL! We have a gender rescan on the 24th. Sucks you have to wait till Dec....but it's def. something hubby should be there for!!! Is this your first together? How old are your other kiddos?


----------



## needafriend

It is our first together, my boys are 5, 10 and 12.....I must be nuts. LOL
My husband has no kids so this is so exciting for him. I am 37...FRESHLY last month and he will be 37 next month, I am cougar. LOL...we are a bi-racial couple so the baby will be milato. (if not he is taking me to the Maury show...LOL) 
51% of me wants a boy but would be thrilled as heck for a baby girl.
Those bleeds are scary eh....but I had major GUSHES with two of my boys, twice with one. And babies were fine.....Dr even said i was mc with one of them. Our bodies are crazy and nothing is textbook.....so when are u off the sex ban? LOL...I would die, my hormones are RAGING now...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there ladies!! I love our secret thread! And Carole joined!! WOOHOOO...not much to report with me today. Sleepy and still not seeing a end at work. Yesterday was awful and I had to fire the assistant cause she a no show to open the store yesterday and it didn't get opened to 9am so she got fired! ANd I had to work and now I see no end in sight for work...so I am trying to tell myself its extra money for christmas and the baby but I really do not know how much longer I can handle it.


----------



## needafriend

That's crazy girl....I understand the money thing but is it worth it? Tough call....
BTW....how are your nipples these day? Mine are on fire, they stopped around 10 weeks and the last two they started again....and they seem oily. LOL, yes I bath daily.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nipples are fine...boobs don't even hurt anymore. BUt I think the rest of my body aches make up for it. LOL 

My men got us some deer today..yummy!


----------



## needafriend

I saw that on Fb....I have never had wild meat. I am so weak in the stomach about meat on the best of days...LOL. 
Almost every morning I gag so hard. Yesterday I bought some feta for making homemade veggie pizza'a with my sister coming today and I took a nibble. I was gagging so hard. Today in bed I thought about it again and started to gag. LOL....maybe it's in my head but it's bad these days.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no you poor thing, I am only getting nauseated when I wait to long to eat. I am off to nap...talk to you soon


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL about you being a cougar and the biracial baby stuff. I used to LOVE the "who is my daddy" maury show...hirarious! And can I add that biracial babies just so gorgeous!!!!

I know what you mean in a way...I secretly want another girl...not sure if it's just because I already have the stuff, and 'know' girl...plus i see it being easier down the road as far as hand me downs...but NOT easier during puberty! I think everyone is going to be disappointed (not me!) if it's a girl though. This is our last...hubby's getting the snip snip. They were both planed and it's all we have the room or money for.

Sex ban seems to be forever...lol. My next 'placenta' scan isn't until 28 weeks...and we will know more then. It's been since 11 weeks. Hubby is going nuts. Not sure why...we were both military and he made a 8 month cruise without any just fine...but I guess it's that I am here physically and can't put out. And girls, I am starting to go nuts too. I've never been THAT into sex (I am a weirdo..I know..but I can take it or leave it) but now that someone is telling me NO......I want it!!!

Reeds: I thought you were supposed to have quit work already? What's the timeline like? The extra money will be nice for Christmas, but on the other hand not worth all the stress. And I don't remember, when you do quit is it for good, to be a SAHM, or just until the baby is born?


----------



## needafriend

WOW....28 weeks, what are the risks of a low placenta? I am unaware....
I laughed when u said ur not that into sex? I guess I can relate with my first husband, we were always fighting and he turned me off my being so lazy. 
This one is different...lol, it's been 3 years for us on Dec 13 and I am just as crazy about him. Or just in my dirty thirties...lol. Do u have nipple issues right now? It's driving me nuts. Do u have a bump pic? I will post mine, it was about a 1 1/2 w ago. But I lost alittle weight and it looks the same.
 



Attached Files:







DSC03093.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> WOW....28 weeks, what are the risks of a low placenta? I am unaware....
> I laughed when u said ur not that into sex? I guess I can relate with my first husband, we were always fighting and he turned me off my being so lazy.
> This one is different...lol, it's been 3 years for us on Dec 13 and I am just as crazy about him. Or just in my dirty thirties...lol. Do u have nipple issues right now? It's driving me nuts. Do u have a bump pic? I will post mine, it was about a 1 1/2 w ago. But I lost alittle weight and it looks the same.


Well with the placenta being low if it gets aggrevated it will bleed...bad news since it's the nutrient carrier to the baby. But if I do everything right..they usually move on their own over time as the uterus stretches. If it doesn't I'll have to have a c-section at around 38 weeks because otherwise the baby pushes through the placenta, possibly killing it (and me) due to blood loss. I'm sure it will move though...they say 90-something % do. 

Yeah, I've never been into sex much...I feel like such a complete weirdo saying that...but it's the truth. And it's not my hubby...it's me. I love him a ton and he's amazing, we've been together 6 years. Probably just issues from my past that I've never addressed....really should get that worked out...lol. Maybe my 30's will be better :winkwink: No real nipple issues....other than they they are all the sudden sensitive again. My daughter tries to climb on me and OMG it freaking hurts. But other than that nothing...what are yours doing?

Here's my bump/fat at 16 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







004.JPG
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 3









005.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommy2lexi

And how am I supposed to see your bump with a sweatshirt on woman? At least put a tighter fitting T-shirt on!! LOL :)


----------



## needafriend

Ohhhh all right, A naked pic soon to come. LOL. Actually, hubby took camera. I have some fleshy ones on my cell but can't upload them to the web? I will sweet talk reeds into doing it for me, she has before. LOL...
My nipples are sore again and seem to be leaking alittle as they seem slipperyish at times, always hard and twice now I have seen like a crusty on them. I used to have them pierced but took them out when I had my tr in jan.....just seems early for them to be like this. 

Well the low lying placenta is kinda serious eh.....did u have it with your sweet little girl? My bleed is between the placenta and the membranes. Iam hoping it's gone now.....


----------



## mommy2lexi

:haha:

Ok...I'll be waiting for the fleshy ones...hehe :)

Yeah, mine get the crusties too...but always have (at least since I was prego w/ Lexi...never really went away). I have heard of a lot of women whose nipples start leaking early after they have already had kids...hopefully mine don't do that as well....

I guess the placenta can be serious...I am just taking it easy. I am a SAHM so don't go to work per se...I do some pt work from home...but nothing like Reeds where she is on her feet all day...so that helps. It seems if I do anything more than minimal I bleed. The second bleed came the day after I took my daughter to the zoo...and that was just lots of walking. So...needless to say the pounds are packing on quicker than I know what to do, because I don't do much activity and have had NO morning sickness. Great.

I didn't have it with Lexi...but had a m/c back June and had to have a D&C....I read it's common to get when you've had a D&C.


----------



## needafriend

BTW....I have no life so I am on bnb alot. I work from home and know few peeps in Edmonton, and now that my man is gone it's worse. LOL....I do have my sister coming for a quick over nite visit soon with her family. I am making homemade pizza, already made a devils food layered cake with cream and cookies.


----------



## needafriend

WOW....so D&C's can affect u later on. Thats scary.
I am not overly sick but am very gaggy all the time, really bad the last few weeks. I can think of something and want to get sick. 
I don't know how reeds does it, I could'nt imagine working from a regular schedule....I am too set into my routine now. I have been at home now since 2006.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> BTW....I have no life so I am on bnb alot. I work from home and know few peeps in Edmonton, and now that my man is gone it's worse. LOL....I do have my sister coming for a quick over nite visit soon with her family. I am making homemade pizza, already made a devils food layered cake with cream and cookies.

I don't have a life either. I work from home pt too...so my computer alerts me when I have emails...people probably think I live on here (and FB actually) and that I don't take care of Lexi...but honestly it takes me 2 minutes to reply to everything and the computer is ALWAYS on.

And are you trying to kill me talking about homemade pizza?! YUMMMMMMM.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> WOW....so D&C's can affect u later on. Thats scary.
> I am not overly sick but am very gaggy all the time, really bad the last few weeks. I can think of something and want to get sick.
> I don't know how reeds does it, I could'nt imagine working from a regular schedule....I am too set into my routine now. I have been at home now since 2006.


Yeah, they don't really tell you it can...but it can. Oh well.

Do you have a gut feeling on what you are having...based on how this pregnancy is and your others were?

I know what you mean...I've only been home since 2008...but love it. Though I do miss bs'ng with coworkers all day :(


----------



## needafriend

I am on alot too....I just keep my laptop open. 
I am making a meat lovers for the carnivors and a nice veggie one for me and my sister. I bought some feta yesterday and took a little nibble and got sick so it will be feta free...LOL. My stomach is really weak these days. I was just dry heaving looking at reeds deer meat pic.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> I am on alot too....I just keep my laptop open.
> I am making a meat lovers for the carnivors and a nice veggie one for me and my sister. I bought some feta yesterday and took a little nibble and got sick so it will be feta free...LOL. My stomach is really weak these days. I was just dry heaving looking at reeds deer meat pic.

ROFL...I was getting a bit nauseous at the pics too...but that is because I like animals more than more people (lol!). But, I still eat meat, just not much of it.....LOVE seafood though.

Are you a vegetarian?

Hmmmm....weak stomach huh? I was sick every day of my pregnancy with Lexi..either puking or completely horrible nausea...possibly a girl for you???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH MY GOSH LADIES I AM ROFL!! You two are so funny...with the deer meat and nakey pics...which by the way I just sent Carole a text and asked for. LOL 

I am trying really hard to be a SAHM...but leaving work is turning out to be a task. I am trying not to burn any bridges incase I ever need a job again but at this point its getting a but ridiculious...my last day was suppose to Oct 30 and the it was Nov 12 and well now I am not sure what they are expecting out of me. The thing is I am not salart anymore and all I do is not worth the hourly rate I am making so I am pretty fed up. I am just not the type to leave the people I work with in a lurch and that is what would be happening it wouldn't really affect upper management but my crew that I have hired and have worked with all this time would really be put in a major bind and I have a issue with that. Does that make sense?? 

Well I will post my 15+6 bump pic...I have taken a new one lately was trying to wait to 20 weeks but may do one sooner although I don't think its changed much since I have been so sick again.




So what is everyone's plans for the weekend? 

Tiger where you been all day??


----------



## needafriend

Well....just finished chowing on pizza and cake with my sissta. She is watching the Tudors episode I had taped that she missed so I thought I would pop on for five mins. 

Nicole....I am not a vegan, I love seafood, chicken and will crave red meat once in a while. 
As for having an idea of what I am having...NO CLUE. I neer had that feelign with my boys and this is the first time I am getting a gender scan. 

Sorry reeds about gagging about your furry friend. LOL....I am sure he will taste fantastic...*gag*...

So I am officailly getting sick, I was feeling it the other day and all day today I have been coughing. I am starting to loose my voice again, not totally yet but I sound like Selma or Patty (the rough, smoking sisters off the Simpsons) I was just sick a few weeks ago and lost my voice. Oh well.....back to the vitamin c


----------



## needafriend

I did text reeds my fleshy pic...she must be keeping it to herself. What a selfish girl.....there is lots of me to share. 
Dietra...where are u? U invite me to the secret thread, get me hooked then leave me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am keeeping it to myself! LOL Actually I was asleep when you sent it and Tj woke me up when he came to bed at 1:30am and now I am achey and can't fall back to sleep plus I was hungry. I will see if I can't send the pic to my email so I can post it for you. Such a cute bump pic it is!! :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, you are strong I can't imagine NOT getting a gender scan!! I'm wayyyyy too impatient for that.

And Reeds...def. makes sense, I understand you not wanting to screw over anyone. BUT...keep in mind you have had different dates to quit and everyone knew that. That is great that you worked through those times for their sakes...but they are adults and need to understand that you are quitting and they will be on their own. I am sure in the end everything will be fine. You were (and are!) so looking forward to being a SAHM....don't let the guilt work you into it never happening. Plus you need to watch over your health. Set a date, tell everyone and stick to it, even if the "shit hits the fan" before then ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks M2L! I so agree with you. I have deciced that no matter what my last day will be Nov 30 which is also the day we find out what the baby is. SO it should be a good day. How are you today? I am still feeling super achey and trying to get motivated to clean house, its a diaster. LOL 

I have emailed Carole's bump pic to my email but for some reason its not coming through but as soon as it does I will post it. 


Where is Tiger does anyone know?


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies, 
Sister and her family just left, house is kinda sideways. Oh well.....worth it!
My sister and I went to old navy today as they had 30% off all their clearance and she had a coupon for an additional 30% off, so we got 60% off everything. I bought boy and girl stuff and have 90days to return it. It is pretty nice stuff but I am kinda old navy-ed out after my three boys. I am going to place an order online @ https://www.cookieskids.com/ 
They have some nice clothes and will mail to Canada. 
Nicole, I think u missunderstood me....we ARE finding out the sex with this baby but it's pushed back til Dec 1 as hubby is MIA. I never wanted to find out with my boys but I'm dying to know with this one. 
So I am sick today, AGAIN....this is getting old. I was just sick as heck two weeks ago. 
What ya ladies doing today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...no....I knew what you meant...I was talking about with your boys when you didn't want to know.


----------



## needafriend

oh...gotcha.I am not the sharpest knife today. 
I had NO desire at all to find out with them yet with this one it's killing me. odd eh
Have u bought anything for baby yet


----------



## mommy2lexi

Nope, I haven't bought anything yet! I want to of course, maybe I'll buy an outfit or two when we find out the sex. But, with Christmas coming up and Lexi's bday February 3rd and doing stuff to the house, money's kinda not there.


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya.....it's tight for everyone I think this time of year. 
I am lucky i got my boys their main gift in the summer. I was in the US and got them portable coloured DVD players each for travels. I am getting them some clothes, one wants a Ed hardy shirt and the other has an Iron Maiden shirt on order...LOL. Got them some goosebumps dvds and a few more clothes and thats it. I am not going all crazy like I usually do. Their dad bought a replacement cord for his 3-d machine and they were tickled pink. But I spend hundreds and they are asking for more. LOL...go figure. They are different expectations for him and me. Kinda sad.
BTW...did Reed's ever get my pic to u?


----------



## needafriend

BTW...what do u do from home part time as a job?
I am a support home operator, I usually have two young men with developmental disabilities living with us (I ony have one right now). I help support them. They are usually pretty independant and have kinda a seperate living space. It works for us....Hubby is a class 1 truck driver


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> I hear ya.....it's tight for everyone I think this time of year.
> I am lucky i got my boys their main gift in the summer. I was in the US and got them portable coloured DVD players each for travels. I am getting them some clothes, one wants a Ed hardy shirt and the other has an Iron Maiden shirt on order...LOL. Got them some goosebumps dvds and a few more clothes and thats it. I am not going all crazy like I usually do. Their dad bought a replacement cord for his 3-d machine and they were tickled pink. But I spend hundreds and they are asking for more. LOL...go figure. They are different expectations for him and me. Kinda sad.
> BTW...did Reed's ever get my pic to u?


Nope...she's fired...never got me the pic!!! hehe :)

Oh man I go nuts during holidays. I spend way too much on Lexi and don't care about it at all!!! I'm trying to do better...trying to realize she doesn't need everything in the world. But, I find crazy good deals....use Craigslist a lot and a ton of her stuff is used...so I don't feel too bad.

Aww....that is sad though, that your kiddos expect more from you :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> BTW...what do u do from home part time as a job?
> I am a support home operator, I usually have two young men with developmental disabilities living with us (I ony have one right now). I help support them. They are usually pretty independant and have kinda a seperate living space. It works for us....Hubby is a class 1 truck driver



Is your hubby gone for days at a time doing that? 

I do transaction coordinating (basically just file maintaining) for closings that my mom has coming up. She's a real estate broker and owns her own office. It's not the same amount every month....because I get paid per closing which of course isn't the same every month. But the extra money helps and makes me feel like I am contributing :)

That is awesome what you do!!!! I didn't know you could do that from your home...kinda like a living assistant, but they live at your house? Is it the same amount per month? Do you like it?

I am 4 classes away from my Bachelors in Psychology. Not sure what I'll do with it, but I know I'll be going back to work one day. The goal is to stay home until both kids start school...but not sure if that will happen. I'll just take what I can get and enjoy the time I have. Though honestly I must say lately I would like to go to work....Lexi has hit the terrible two's something fierce...and it's hard at times to be wtih her all day alone (until John gets home...he's a correctional officer)....does that make me sound horrible????


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I can't believe how much catching up I had to do! I normally don't get on during the weekend b.c hubby feels that I'm ignoring him where as during work I'm on there practically every down minute I have!

Nichole! You have lily tats!!!! That's awesome! I couldn't tell what Sandie's tat is of....is it a flower or a blue dancer? (I'm sure I'm way off!)

You know, every weekend I feel like I didn't do much yet I can't account for much of the time.....Did spend a crap load of money, some Christmas presents for my family and the rest were Christmas presents to church sponsored programs. I'm such a sucker at the holidays, I'll probably spend more on church related things and then come Christmas complain for a week how much my credit card bill is and how I don't have any money! Other than that, I've been a complete crank to DH today, not even really talking to each other right now. Oh well, we'll get over it.

Nichole, you're definitely not weird about not being that much into sex, I'm really not either. Even in the beginning of our relationship we were dtd probably about as often as ppl that have already been married 10yrs, and now it's even less! Though I blame now more on us both gaining weight and being lazy! :haha:

I hope you're feeling better Reeds! And Carole! WTH! Sick again! That really sucks, I'm sorry!

Sorry to be MIA all weekend, popping in for a quick hello and leaving again, but I've been so dang tired this weekend (my downward spiral of gaining weight). But I do need to get ready for bed. On a good note! The construction guys are coming tomorrow to start!!! On a bad note, I bought the wrong battery for my camera! :dohh: I'll try to remember to get another one tomorrow since I already forgot today. 

Good night ladies!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> LOL, I can't believe how much catching up I had to do! I normally don't get on during the weekend b.c hubby feels that I'm ignoring him where as during work I'm on there practically every down minute I have!
> 
> Nichole! You have lily tats!!!! That's awesome! I couldn't tell what Sandie's tat is of....is it a flower or a blue dancer? (I'm sure I'm way off!)
> 
> You know, every weekend I feel like I didn't do much yet I can't account for much of the time.....Did spend a crap load of money, some Christmas presents for my family and the rest were Christmas presents to church sponsored programs. I'm such a sucker at the holidays, I'll probably spend more on church related things and then come Christmas complain for a week how much my credit card bill is and how I don't have any money! Other than that, I've been a complete crank to DH today, not even really talking to each other right now. Oh well, we'll get over it.
> 
> Nichole, you're definitely not weird about not being that much into sex, I'm really not either. Even in the beginning of our relationship we were dtd probably about as often as ppl that have already been married 10yrs, and now it's even less! Though I blame now more on us both gaining weight and being lazy! :haha:
> 
> I hope you're feeling better Reeds! And Carole! WTH! Sick again! That really sucks, I'm sorry!
> 
> Sorry to be MIA all weekend, popping in for a quick hello and leaving again, but I've been so dang tired this weekend (my downward spiral of gaining weight). But I do need to get ready for bed. On a good note! The construction guys are coming tomorrow to start!!! On a bad note, I bought the wrong battery for my camera! :dohh: I'll try to remember to get another one tomorrow since I already forgot today.
> 
> Good night ladies!

Yup...stargazers...LOVE them! They were the primary flower in my wedding bouquet (spelling??!) as well :)

So glad I am not alone in the 'non sex craving' area. I never have been. Nowadays my main issues in the bedroom probably come from being insecure about my weight. But, not looking like that is gonna change for a while...hehe. At least it sounds like your hubby is ok about it. Mine would be happy to get some once a day...that hasn't happened in years.

WOO HOO to the construction starting! But, totally not acceptable for you to get the wrong battery for the camera :haha:. You better get a new one soon missy...I wanna see pics ;)


----------



## needafriend

Lillies....nice to see u. Sorry ur tired and cranky towards DH. That`s just life sometimes, have him go on a vaca and u will miss him like mad. LOL...Poopy about the wrong battery. YAY for the carpenters coming tomorrow....As for being sick again so soon, u know how I suffered a few weeks back...SAME THING NOW, it`s crazy, no one else is sick but me. 

You girls and your lack of friskiness is funny, my poor hubby thinks he is violated most of the time. I am sure as I get more prego it may slow down.

I find with joe working and being on the road for 1 nite twice a week freshens things us abit, mind u were are on the phone all the time anyways. Things will change when he starts his office job as manager with the company soon. 
He has called me 4 times today....awww, he misses me. He is having a great time and hie family loves the gifts i sent. (I save up all my gifts with purchase from lancome, estee lauder etc) as well as sending bath and body works to them, they love it. 

Nicole....CONGRATS ON YOUR 1000 POST!!!!! Good for u for being so close to having a bachelors. I totally understand u wanting to work out of the home and have the space and companionship. I moved to Edmonton in April of 2006, managed a group home for 5 months and then started this job wokring from home. I KNOW 0 People in the city....I have a friend I grew up with that lives in a near by city and an acquaintance that I fired when I was her boss at my last job. I have Joe and my kids.....that`s it. I miss interaction with people as I am a pretty friendly chick. But the dollar dollar is really good with my job, it`s tax free and I get to be lazy....so, I do what I do. LOL...I do work 5.5 hours a week out of the home with a man whom is slightly `slow`. He is my hot date once a week and we chillax at the mall. ( I think people think we are a couple....LOL)

Where is reeds....


----------



## needafriend

UGGGHH ladies, I feel blah today. 
I was so hungry and ordered an egg/bacon mcmuffin and McD, waited like 10 mins for a special order to have it yolk free..(gag) and brought it home after taking my rugrats to school.....one bit and woof. Raw, rubbery meat. Well at least I got a large tea to warm me up.
Where are all u ladies?? Could u actually have a life, I am jealous. I just got a call from the agency I work with and looks like I will not get a new placement til Feb which SUCKS....I miss the $$$ and having a busier day with work. 
So I am going to bite the bullet and go for my GD 2 hour test tomorrow. The one hour test was hard enough but two hours sitting in a cold, dirty lab...YUK. I am so gaggy I have to have some water mixed with h2o every am, I am not going to do well with this but need to suck it up and do it for baby. I know I will be gest again....

Well, I am going ot stalk some journals and poas galleries and then make some bran/cran muffins. Hope all two of u ladies have a good one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies.. darn I have been fired! I can't get that darn pic to send to my email. Normally I have no prblems but its not working...just how my luck has been lately. 

I have had a crap day and feeling very overwhelmed right now so I am off to nap but I hope all of you will have a great day and I will be back n later tonight. 

Oh and Tiger my tat is of a mermaid sitting on a hook..will see if I have a better pic of it somewhere. Its actually very pretty and one of my fav'


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, how'd the GD test go? Were you able to get through it without gagging?

Sandie, a mermaid!? That's cool, I definitely want to see a close up of that!

Well, 8dpo now and out of desperation I think I'm imaging my nipples feeling different. My BB's don't look any bigger so I'm sure the nipple thing is nothing or is just a side effect of the progesterone b.c I didn't have symptoms until 12dpo last time. I'm going to post a zillow.com link that shows what our house looks like now and tomorrow I'll get hubby to link the new pics since I don't know how to do that.

Nicole, how far along were you when the Dr did the pap smear? Did he/she ever mention the possibility that a pap could cause an early MC?


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7026-Streamside-Dr-Charlotte-NC-28212/6252154_zpid/


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Carole, how'd the GD test go? Were you able to get through it without gagging?
> 
> Sandie, a mermaid!? That's cool, I definitely want to see a close up of that!
> 
> Well, 8dpo now and out of desperation I think I'm imaging my nipples feeling different. My BB's don't look any bigger so I'm sure the nipple thing is nothing or is just a side effect of the progesterone b.c I didn't have symptoms until 12dpo last time. I'm going to post a zillow.com link that shows what our house looks like now and tomorrow I'll get hubby to link the new pics since I don't know how to do that.
> 
> Nicole, how far along were you when the Dr did the pap smear? Did he/she ever mention the possibility that a pap could cause an early MC?

8dpo huh?! WOO HOO...I bet you can't wait to be outta the 2ww...it's the worst! I have everything crossed for you. I am clueless about progesterone...you take it before you get a bfp? What happens if you take it and you're not prego (not that I want that for you...I'm just curious, since I don't know anything about it).

I don't remember when she tried to do it, my first real appt...so I guess 8 weeks? I ended up not getting it done though. My dr. said it wouldn't cause a m/c, but since I was so worried about it, we just would wait until after the baby came and do a smear then. She just did a visual exam, no scraping. Said it was no big deal to wait since I was so scared. Why?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Is your house for sale now? I love it, very nice!!! And your living room looks HUGE!


----------



## needafriend

WOW....your home is nice. Once you make a larger kitchen it will be perfect. It's nice and clean just the way I like them. When we were house hunting i was shocked at how some people can live. I can barely handle having some dirty dishes in my sink. 
Good luck on the TWW.....sore Bb sounds great. FX for u hun!!!

AFM....apt did not go well today. I fasted, no water or juice this am, gagging all the way to the clinic. They could not get me in for an hour, not even to give me the bloody drink as they takes bloods later. So I would not be done in time to get my little man from kgarden. So, I went to McD for a muffin, tea and ice water. Ate it while waiting for fruit and veggie store to open as I needed fresh dill for my greek food supper I'm making tonite. I threw up everywhere like a child. My winter coat, suv, clothes etc. Not good. I called my Dr who is looking after me regarding my BP. She is going to do it at the hosp on thurs and have me done in time to get my boy. 

Nicole & Reeds...how are u ladies doing today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww Carole, that sounds horrible. I'm sorry :( Sounds like my pregnancy with Lexi...I am SOOOO glad to not have to deal with ANY of that this time around. I don't know when I have to have the test done. I don't remember from last time. But, I do know that my insurance won't let any labs get done at my hospital...I have to go to on off site facility that takes forever. Every time I have to get labs done I go in the morning and don't get seen until around lunch. Even fasting ones. The last time I went things were better and the staff was different so hopefully the incompetant got fired!! hehe! It is horrible to wait. I was so worried about the GD test, but for me it wasn't that bad (taste wise)...just chugged and called it a day. Puked afterwards of course. That is good that your dr. is being nice about it! Did you already have an appt. scheduled for Thursday?

I'm doing alright today....feeling really blah lately. Carole would be discusted to come to my house right now :( Toys everywhere, dishes in the sink...I have some major cleaning to do and no motivation to do it! TOday is my Friday as hubbys days off are wed/thurs....we'll be working on finishing our porch tomorrow!!! Excited about that, ready to keep the windows open all day and save on the energy bill while we can!


----------



## needafriend

Nicole....I would not be disgusted...LOL, there un tidy and dirty. Mine is somewhat crazy right now too...i am behind in laundry. I am thinking of getting rid of my nice fron load machines as they are stinky!!! I hate that...I use vinegar and keep the door open but it's driving me nuts so I am avoiding laundry like a hoarder...

In canada we have an amazing health care system. I was reffered by my OB to a pg womans health clinic when they said I had high BP. then it turned out I didn't and had low BP due to the med they put me on. So, she is the one that requested the test for the GD and it came back alittle high. So she wants me to go for another two hour one now. She is a great nurse practitioner. So very nice and is going to do it for me at the hosp which isnt the norm....I called her this am as she gave me a hospital pager number to call her anytime, she totally goes above and beyond what she needs to for a big city Dr. 
Do u live in a small town or city? Why u feeling blah?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies...Carole I still can't get that darn pic to load...I thinkyou sent it just for me. LOL Try to send me a different on if you can and when you have time. 

Tiger I am praying for your BFP!! I agree your house if great!! :)

Nicole how is you today??

Asfm still kinda reeling from yesterday...had all kinds of crazy dreams last night one that the baby had pushed his foot out on my belly and it was llike we could touch and feel the real foot..weird dream. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Nicole....I would not be disgusted...LOL, there un tidy and dirty. Mine is somewhat crazy right now too...i am behind in laundry. I am thinking of getting rid of my nice fron load machines as they are stinky!!! I hate that...I use vinegar and keep the door open but it's driving me nuts so I am avoiding laundry like a hoarder...
> 
> In canada we have an amazing health care system. I was reffered by my OB to a pg womans health clinic when they said I had high BP. then it turned out I didn't and had low BP due to the med they put me on. So, she is the one that requested the test for the GD and it came back alittle high. So she wants me to go for another two hour one now. She is a great nurse practitioner. So very nice and is going to do it for me at the hosp which isnt the norm....I called her this am as she gave me a hospital pager number to call her anytime, she totally goes above and beyond what she needs to for a big city Dr.
> Do u live in a small town or city? Why u feeling blah?

LOL...I was just messing with you. But really my house is pretty dirty right now. I try so hard to keep up with it and it's not like it's a big house...but it just gets overhwelming. A big part is that we have two dogs (65 pounds and 80 pounds) who are constantly tracking dirt in b/c we can't get grass to grow off our back porch. Now we are having a cement slab poured over it to make a patio and elimate that crap!!! You know...my washing machine always stinks too...not sure what is up with that. I have the new front loading (but my washer is top loading...) set...but it almost smells like the water its using to wash with is stinky?! 

That does sound like you have excellent care! My OB is amazing as well...she's been great with all my paranoia after hte m/c. No rule bending w/ insurance here though. But it's ok. 

LOL yes...very small town (but we have a walmart! LOL!). My hospital is in "town"....an hour away. Not sure why I am blah...I just have issues!! :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Creepy dreams Reeds!!

Luckily I never remember my dreams...probably a good thing!


----------



## needafriend

Ya.....I am getting mad about smelling sour. LOL, and I know it's not just the pg. YAY for your 18weeks today. I think I need to hire a cook. I'm so lazy since hubby is gone. I have everything out for supper but don't want to cook. Thank goodness the boys go to their dads tomorrow nite as It's sandwich nite here.

Have u guys seen the preview for Dr Phil tomorrow? It's called mommy confessions...yikes. I am pvr-ing it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there...I don't know what up with that ticker thing on FB..I used the one that Nicole had on her page it says I am 19weeks but in my 20th week when I go back to redo it. How does that make sense?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww man I miss dr. phil. We don't get cable here....only satalite. They raised our bill like crazy so we cancelled it and now we stream tv through the xbox via netflix. I actually like it a lot...suprisingly.

Reeds: I have no clue what is up with the ticker, we'll see tomorrow if it's fixed...you cheater you!! ;)

Hey, have you guys started thinking names yet? 
John and I were just talking names and so far we like Lucas for a boy and Aubrey or Madison for a girl...what do you guys think?? What names have you come up with? I HATE the naming process...I overanalyze it too much (like everything else).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I like those names Nicole. We have had names picked since before ttc. OUr boy name is Gunner Elijah and girl names are Mazie Grace or Emma LaVern. NOt totally sure on the girl names. LOL

I know I am a horrible cheater...ready to meet this baby. haha


----------



## needafriend

i was looking into nexflix last week with our wii....it's seems too cheap to be true. Would u say it's a good thing?

We picked out baby names last week. But with Joe being Muslim, u do not speak the name to anyone til a week after the baby is born at a ceramony that we are having. LOL...I know I know...I am gettting flack already from my sisters. She just wants to make sure she can pronounce it. It will be an African name....they are both nice names. 

I just made the best supper. Lemon/oregano roasted crispy potatoes, greek salad and toasted pita with onion, tomato, taziki sauce (sour cream, dill, garlic and lemon juice) with chicken breast. 
Well...mine was without chicken, as one bite and it came up. Usually chicken is safe for me...odd.
What u ladies doig tonite?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Cute names Reeds..Love Mazie, it's different...I like!! LOL about cheating, trust me girl I think we are all ready to meet these LO's :)

Carole - def. worth it in my opinion! We pay the 9/month for Netflix, where our satelite was around $80 for basic crap! I like the Netflix, because I can pick what to watch...much more selection and watch what we want when we want. I am sure it's not for everyone, but I am all about cutting costs anywhere if it's reasonable :)

And wow...that all sounds yummy...you sound like quite the cook! My hubbys lucky if I pull together a casserole...it's about all I can cook well so far. I am getting better though...slowly but surely.


----------



## needafriend

I was lucky, my mom taught me allot, she raised me pretty traditional. Woman in the kitchen, man outside..lol. My hubby blames me for putting weight on him all the time. 

I feel like I may be getting a uti? I am peeing none stop but just a bit. I was fine til I had a jacuzzi tub this afternoon...odd. 
Baby has been pretty mellow the last two days. Are u feeling it much these days? Believe it or not, I felt it at 11 weeks due to my retroverted uterus. Normally I feel mine at 14 w. 

I am going to look into the netflix....only thing is, I dont want the wii upstairs. LOL..


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hello! Well my house looks so nice b.c it's staged for the real estate pictures. We were literally picking things up, moving it out of the shot and putting it back! It's a huge mess now! We have two dogs also, but one is 65lbs and the other only 12lbs. Nick though, the doberman will run around outside, get his paws dirty, and though I try to wipe them off, the floors are a mess. Jeff couldn't stand cleaning the living room rug every other week so we put in laminate so now we're down to cleaning the bedroom rugs once a month. 

We tried selling out house, was on the market for 10 months but since we can't, we're doing the addition! AAAANNNND...I got the right camera battery today! It rained here today so they may come back tomorrow or Thursday.

Carole, that really stinks about you still being so sick! :sink: Even after that lovely dinner you made...That sucks! How in the world are you going to get through that GB test when you go back?

Reeds, okay, really weird dream! There is definitely too much going on in your life right now hon, you need some RNR!


----------



## mommy2lexi

I pee a lot too...and as soon as I'm done I feel like I have to pee again...typically UTI symptom, except it's gone on for two months. I think it's the baby being kind enough to position themselves on the bladder. Are you having any other symptoms??

I haven't felt anything in days :( I guess with my placenta being low and slightly forward they said the movements would be muffled...since the baby's still low as well. I started feeling stuff at 14 weeks, but it's only every couple days. Totally sucks. I started feeling Lexi all the time at 19 weeks. Not looking like it will be that way this time. It honestly worries me a lot, but they said it's normal so I try to remain calm...lol!

Is retroverted where the uterus is tilted back? Mines tilted back (as well as my cervix) adn also retroflexed (I think?!)...so if that helps feel movement why am I being jipped outta movements??? LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh we are all on at once!! WOOOHOOO


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ANd I have nothing interesting to say....I feel like I can't get enough to drink and have heratburn from the chilli we made for supper. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Woo hoo Tiger, yay for the camera battery...I'm ready for pics! Aren't dogs nuts...always messing up the floors. We put all laminate down throughout to help with the dirt control from our mutts...but it's just as annoying in my opinion. I have to steam them once a week or so. And you can see smears of food from Lexi throwing her food on the floor when she's done eating (NICE!) and the dogs licking it up (even NICER!).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger here is my mermaid Tat it is looking rough from my belly strtching. lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to admit Ladies I am the worst housekeeper in the world..I hate laundry, and sweeping and dusting. And since I have always worked so much its been hard to keep up so now I have to retrain myself that cleaning house is my job. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have to admit Ladies I am the worst housekeeper in the world..I hate laundry, and sweeping and dusting. And since I have always worked so much its been hard to keep up so now I have to retrain myself that cleaning house is my job. LOL

It's my 'main' job and I suck at it lately too :(


----------



## needafriend

HI


----------



## needafriend

HI


----------



## needafriend

PS...I am going to delete that last message after you chickies read it....

THAT MESSAGE WILL SELF DISTRUCT AFTER READ!!! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Destruct message!! Your secret is safe with us. lOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am going to be a good mom tomorrow and start in my sons room he has been begging for me to rearrange it and get his TV set up but since I had been so busy working I haven't had time. But now I have all the time in the world. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Ya...got to love past relationships eh.
I love re-arranging furniture. I just did Landon's room last week.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am going to try to do a room a day til I am satisfied with how the house it...but I won't be able to spend mcuh money on any of it. but oh well...

Our deer meat is ready and it will be 95 dollars way more than what we thought but we will have a bunch of meat. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Reeds...u have made my day. I am so glad your going to be stocked for the winter months with juicy deer meat. 
I am so fussy, I have never had fresh milk, farm eggs nothing. I have to have the chemicals and perservatives in it from the store.

Well chickies....I have a headache from coughing, and i am going to watch DWTS results.....so TTYL, Have a great nite and reeds, enjoy retirement.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Carole I so thought you would love that! Had to share. Good night I am off to bed soon...all this retirement makes me sleepy


----------



## Tigerlilies

I've always been fairly good about cleaning before all this PG stuff and now, not even PG and I'm being so lazy. I have to force myself to do the bathrooms and I only ever dust but once a month...sometimes....

Nicole, I forgot to answer the pap swear question last night. I'm scheduled to have one done next week, and when I as in about the clomid, I asked about getting it done before I O just in case and he said it would be fine. But then I was thinking about it lately, and the pap is sticking a stick up there and getting a scraping of the endometrial cells, the same cells a fertilized egg would nestle in! So it makes me wonder, how he can be so sure it will be okay?

Reeds, I'm so glad you're done with work! I hope you get plenty of naps and don't strain anything while moving the furniture! Dr's orders! :haha: BTW, LOVE the mermaid tat!

Carole, is your cough a dry cough or are you coughing up stuff? If it's dry, a humidifier always helps me at night. Are cough drops allowed when you're PG? I don't even know but I don't see why not except for them being loaded with sugar. I'm SOOO bad, when I'm sick I'll actually sleep with one! Yeah, it's a bit crazy but I always manage to get it stuck to the roof of my mouth and I've never had a problem (famous last words, right? :winkwink:)


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies...

Lilies, I actually usually sleep with one as well but decided not to this time. Thats too funny. Its a very productive cough, so thats better than a dry one. As for the pap...I never thought of it being an unhealthy thing for woman ttc or early pg....hmm...makes me wonder.

I am just chilling before I go to work this am. Joe just called, they have killed the lambs..YUK. There is a big Muslim celebration today. It's chilly here today -9, we have a skiff of snow on the ground. The alarm clock went off this am, and it's an Ihome set to music and it's kinda loud....well baby started moving when it heard it. LOL...I love it sooo much already. This next 20 weeks is going to be long...thankful I get to cheat and get baby 2 weeks early.
Reeds, how is being a stay at home mommy? Nicole...how is your little princess today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I am good today. I turned in all my work stuff. And sent my xboss a email telling her exactly how I felt. I feel so much better!:)

I have had 2 paps while pregnant with this baby...the first one by my first dr that I was seeing then when I transferred drs they did another cause they were having problems getting my files. I didn't know that could affect my pregnancy...mmm


----------



## needafriend

SO I got some interesting news today. Dr called and I have a profound vitamin D deficiency. So ....3000iui daily now and it will take 6 months to build it back up.

Reeds....how did your dates get moved up? Was it by the ultrasound? 
My baby is measuring bigger and putting my up 3 days? ODD.....I was going by my LMP not ultrasounds.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow about the vitamin deficiency :( At least they noticed it!

At my 17+2 U/S they wrote the babys size was 17+6....but I think it's normal. With Lexi she always measured a little big and I went into labor the day after my due date. 

Are you (or the dr.) changing your due date now?


----------



## needafriend

Not that I know of.....I am just wondering as after my 12w scan they said I was further along...hey, if they can take this baby a few days early I am game. 

I am happy today as baby has been pretty mellow and just give me the odd movement for the last few days and today it is going crazy...love it. (could be the Lindt chocolates I sharfed back as well....got to have my fill before my test tomorrow..LOL)

I am so missing my man, I am kidfree tonite so it makes it worse. Iam going for chicken wings with my gf tonite so that should help the nite go by.
What u up to? How u feeling?


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...I am all for baby coming early as well!!!!

I'm still so jealous as I just don't feel movements. Not really anyways...just a kick or two twice a week or so. It's so sad...because of it I just don't "feel pregnant" apart from the fact I am getting fatter by the day.

Good luck wtih the test tomorrow!!! So glad you get to do it at your dr.'s and not wait so long after fasting :)

Have a great time tonight...hopefully it keeps your mind off missing your man a bit, adn just think...not too much longer till he's home ;)

I'm up to NOTHING...LOL...I have no life :( It's ok though...just working on some closings we have coming up to give me some extra xmas money!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay Carole, were you able to actually keep those chicken wings down?
Could the Vit. D deficiency affect the baby's growth at all?

Reeds, so glad work is officially behind you now...(and totally jealous!!!) I would LOVE to be just part-time. Can't really said 'stay at home mom' yet but one day I so wish I could!

About the pap, I really don't know if there is an issue. The scraping is done at the opening of the cervix so it shouldn't 'harm' the baby in any way, but then there's sooo many blogs about women who MC days after having a pap. But then again, it's valid to say with 25% of all PG ending in MC it could be a coincidence esp. since it's just days later b.c it usually takes a week to two weeks before the body realized the fetus died. Then again, the stress and cramping you get with a pap can't be helpful....:wacko: I guess if I'm not PG, it won't matter next week but if I am, I'm not really sure what I'm comfortable with. FYI, I was at my sister's yesterday (her and her husband closed up shop after the one) but she had a left over PG test....so I decided, well, it's like a free test! So I tested this afternoon and it was negative. :shrug: But I am only 9dpo.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger you crack me up...I started testing at 8dpo...so you are stronger than me...hehe! I never got my positive until 12dpo (in the evening at that). Still crossing all fingers.

My OB said that there is nothing saying that it can cause a m/c...but being as I was so worried after JUST having one...she completely understood me going against it. She's been wonderful about my paranoia. It just scared me the thought of a cervical scraping...but again she said it would NOT cause a m/c.


----------



## mommy2lexi

And I think you are right Tiger, about a lot of things being coincidents (spelling?!) when it comes to m/c's...unfortunately they happen more than we like to think.


----------



## needafriend

Lilies...I am so hoping for your BFP!! That pap thing scares me, when I was "peeing" my pants a few weeks ago, or so they say. They did a pap and scraped the cells. I was worried and asked if it was harmful...he said no. I wouldn't take the chance if I had to have another.....no way. They are just doing it at the beginning of your pg for std's right?

I have not gone for wings yet. we are meetin up in about 1/2 hour at a local pub...my hubby would die...
As for having a life....me not really..my friend just got back from mexico so I am going to catch up on all her trashy behaviour when hubby wasnt looking...she is a wild cat. It's like a soap opera with her life. (guess mine is boring, but I like it that way)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, it's really sad that it has to be that way and I had no idea until of course it happened to me. But in all honestly, it's such a delicate process it's amazing there are so many babies born without any complications!

So does Lexi understand that you have a baby in your belly?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Girls! I have you all beat in the boring life category! This addition is the highlight of the year! (also a huge pain in the toosh!) But yeah, I prefer it that way too.

Well, the pap is scheduled b.c it's been a year now since my last one and I'm sure this dr would want to b.c I'm a new patient. I'm sure they do clamidia(?) test with a pap but it's mostly to test cervical cancer.

Carole, your friend sounds like you'll have a good girls night out tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Absolutely is a delicate process...it amazes me as well!!!! And I agree...I never thought about the 'bad stuff' until it happened to me, never thought it would and when it did --- BAM --- it shook my world.

Enough sad talk though...I know you'll be showing us 2 pink lines VERY soon and this one will be a sticky...I just know it!

Lexi doesn't have a clue. If you ask her where the baby is she will lift my shirt and laugh...but she's too young to really understand. I am trying to enjoy my time with her while it's "just her"...but it's really hard since she is miserable to be around lately!!! Terrible 2's is an understatement.

That is what they wanted to do my pap for...esspecially since i've had precancerous cells and a leep in the past. But, it will just have to wait...I am too much of a neurotic for all that...lol

Yup...and I as well LOVE the boring life ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning you chatty ladies. ;) I wasn't on cause I was too busy being sick from dinner...I did chat on FB a bit but it sends the messages to my phone. I ended up sick all over the bedrooom floor and ran to the bathroom just for Tj to be sitting on it, needless to say the rest was all over his feet.:( I tried hard to keep it down but it is so forceful with this pregnancy. And now this morning I am fretting cause now I have lost weight again and my belly is soft instead of firm like it has been being. I did feel the baby moving as I fell asleep last night but if I don't feel anything today I will be freaked and calling the dr. I am here to say NO MORE spice food for me. LOL 

Sorry for the detailed info first thing in the morning. haha

Tiger darn that bfn, its still really early though so hang in there. We are here praying for you


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww :( I am so sorry you are having a rough time Reeds. IF it makes you feel any better...I had a lot of stages of losing weight and not gaining w/ Lexi due to the severe sickness. Please don't worry too much...at this stage they don't weigh much themselves. I didn't really start gaining w/ her until I was 6 months along, then my third trimester packed it on (I gained about 23 pounds with her).

I think MS makes a HUGE difference in weight gain and everything, considering I have none this time and have gained about 18 freaking pound already. Yup...I admitted it...discusted as I am. I have started a 'pregancy acceptable' diet. So pissed off that even during pregnancy I can't enjoy food...just like the rest of my life.

Def. take comfort in feeling movement :) I am sure LO is fine!! 

Poor TJ btw. If I anyone throws up around John he is gagging and comes close to puking himself....lightweight! LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It was awful...I felt so bad for doing it but I had no where to go and it was there. He was a trooper and cleaned me up and all the messes. I was of course was crying my eyes out. I just guess I am really ready to feel normal. LOL I never had any prblems putting on weight with the others, even with Dylan and I was just as sick with him but I think maybe cause I was not over weight already. 

But anyway its a rainy dreary day here and I really need some motivation to get some house cleaning done but I just don't want to move off the couch. I tried to go back to sleep after I took the kids to sleep but I have too much on my mind. I kinda feel like I really messes up by not toughing it out and keep working til after Christmas...but I was so tired of feeling like I was being taking advantage of. BUt now what if I can't afford gifts for my kids. UGH pregnancy makes me so darn emotional.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I am sure you'll be able to afford gifts hun :) You have hubby and his income...not like you are a single mom who just quit her job. It wasn't sellfish, it was what was best for you and all your babies :) When people are financially able to stay home w/ thier kids, I think it's great!....even if it means money isn't "flowing" as quickly and freely as before. I dunno...just my opinion.

Can't help with the motivation area though...my house is a mess! I have no desire to clean...I bet my hubby can't wait for the nesting to kick in...ROFL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Nicole I needed to hear that. You are so right!! Its just something I guess I still need to wrap my around. LOL 

Yeah I think Tj is ready for the nesting phase too. I have the desire to start but its like all the projects I want to start I need help with and well he is not the most mrivated person either so...I get told I will help tomorrow. LOL I am going to beg my daughter to help tonight with my bedroom cause I really really want to put the baby bed up tonight.


----------



## needafriend

Hey Reeds....sorry about the puking, fun times eh.

Nicole..how are u today?

Lilies...same for you....how goes the battle?

AFM....was at the hospital all morning, poor nurse had a heck of a time getting blood from me. Since it was the two hour test, I had to have blood taken before, at one hour and at the end. I was poked 8 times. LOL....lucky needles don''t bother me.
I LOST 5 LBS.....YAY...cutting back on hot cocoa and sugar has helped. 
She wants me to fill this Rx for pills to make me less nauseated. Unsure if I will go that far but we will see. 
It's snowing like MAD here and cold...yuk, Nicole, want to trade places...lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Hey Reeds....sorry about the puking, fun times eh.
> 
> Nicole..how are u today?
> 
> Lilies...same for you....how goes the battle?
> 
> AFM....was at the hospital all morning, poor nurse had a heck of a time getting blood from me. Since it was the two hour test, I had to have blood taken before, at one hour and at the end. I was poked 8 times. LOL....lucky needles don''t bother me.
> I LOST 5 LBS.....YAY...cutting back on hot cocoa and sugar has helped.
> She wants me to fill this Rx for pills to make me less nauseated. Unsure if I will go that far but we will see.
> It's snowing like MAD here and cold...yuk, Nicole, want to trade places...lol

Aw that sucks...I was wondering how the test went. I take it they were able to complete the test though? When will you get the results? LOL...I'm the same way...needles don't phase me in the least. 

Ummm...can you send some of the weight loss my way?? I'm miserable over how much I've gained already. I'm on a diet now as well...which sucks because I have a lap band and got the fluid out for the pregnancy...and can't eat now either :( 

Sure, we'll trade!!! I love the cold...and snow...but then again I don't live in it or ever see it for that matter, so of course I like it!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, and don't be stubborn, fill the damn script and get to feeling better woman! Not worth suffering through that :(


----------



## needafriend

Hey...when did u get the lap band? I had my stomach stapled in 1997...old school method. it helped at first then I got pg with my first and gained it back....never been as heavy as that but getting close....still 50lb away. I have put on alot of weight in the last year so need to be careful and drop some.

I will know the results tomorrow. 

I had some ichiban soup (top raman to u yankee's) and was almost ready to chuck....I have never felt so crappy as I do this last few weeks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I got the Zofran pills and I can't say that they really help with the nausea...they do manage to give me a lovely headache. :( I took a lovely nap today. But still not motivated to clean house. LOL Carole when will have the results?


----------



## needafriend

I will have the results tomorrow....Dr told me to call her. The Rx she gave me is for Diclectin. 

She said it would make me tired and sleepy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMMM Tired and sleepy. I don't need any help with that. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

I got the lap band in Sept 09.... just 7 months after I had Lexi. It was great, I lose 65 pounds (so far...still have a ways to go). So hard emotionally to see such fast weight gain, after having surgery and losing the weight :(


----------



## needafriend

Congrats....thats alot. In your wedding pics u look so small. Did u gain weight after u got married?


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...never been small...always 'plus size'. 

But when we tried to get prego w/ Lexi and went off the pill I gained like 60 pounds that year. I went to a lot of dr's and they said it was a hormonal inballance basically nothing they could do. Then I gained like 23 pounds during the pregnancy and only some came off. So, after that I just decided enough was enough. I've always had to diet my whole life just to be plus size. So I got the surgery and it was amazing. Though I have had a lot of issues with it...mainly being that I throw up a lot when the fluid is in b/c we can't get the 'right level'.

But, basically...now I can't wait to have my LO and get fluid put back in and get back to normal!

Hubby already agreed that after this baby (our last)...I can get a tummy tuck...since I have a lot of loose skin from gaining so fast...then losing so fast. YAY! I'll have them lift my boobs while they are at it ;)

What about you?? What was the stomach stapling like???


----------



## Tigerlilies

Evening ladies, I'm afraid I'm going to post then bail on ya. 

Reeds, that is the second horrible puke story you've shared (and happens to be funny too!). So sorry though that you're so sick! That's crazy!

After two kids, I'm absolutely getting a tummy tuck and my boobs lifted, no implants, just want them off the floor when I'm done breast feeding! I thought about the lab band but hubby said it was $10,000 and insurance won't cover it unless you're morbidly obese. Still though, I'm not having much success on my own but I'm not sure if the band would help with my chocolate fetish.

So the walls and roof are up on the addition and there's a whole in my old kitchen wall! All the pictures are on Jeff's phone b.c he thinks it takes better pictures than my camera (which he could be right) so come the weekend I'll have him transfer them over and figure a way to post them.

I know you guys are praying for me and I really appreciate it (and I'm praying for all of you!) but I'm going to be miss pessimistic and say I just don't think it happened. By 10dpo last time, my boobs were starting to get bigger, and even on the progesterone they're not! :shrug:

Carole, I really hope your GD test comes back normal! In fact, with you cutting down on the sugar (they say that doesn't matter but how can it not!) I bet it will be normal!

Okay, have a good night's sleep, keep those babies safe and no more puking!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger....
LOL..I'm not getting implants either, mine are huge already....just don't want them hanging down to my belly...haha! Honestly I didn't think I'd get approved for the band b/c I was borderline to being an 'acceptable candidate' but I guess my dr's know how to word things. We also have excellent insurance, it surprisingly was approved in 3 days! I think you look great though, from the pics on FB ;)

So exciting about the kitchen!!!! Please post pics to FB when/if you can!

And please don't give up hope so soon sweetie. When I got pg this time around I had no symptoms (hence being in this symptomless thread). And after seeing all those negative tests that I took every day I started to doubt it until that VVV faint on 12 dpo. So don't give up just yet. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

morning ladies....

How are you all doing? I agree with Nicole, Lilies...don't give up stil she shows and I know with all my PG's its always different with symptoms. 

As for the tummy tuck girls...think twice. I had one done 1 1/2 yrs ago, granted I am bigger than u two, my stomach and back are fatter than my legs. They cut off a 8lb flap of flesh as I lost almost 100 lbs. Since then I have gained about 40lbs back..YUK, point being, if your tummy area is where u gain weight first, even after a tummy tuck u will gain it back there first. I was looking like sponge bob square pants. No lower tummy but thick under the boobs to belly button. Ya, i am glad the "roll" is gone but I am a 16-18-20 in jeans (depending on brand) and a 3x on top??? A missed up combo. 

So this weekend iam kidfree....I am going to be so lonely. I should just rent a bunch of chick flicks and cry at home. 
-Terms of endearment
-Beaches
any other suggestions....

As for the stapling...it was horribly painful as they had to retract all my ribs, I'm cut from under boobs to belly button, I still can't eat big meals but I can snack. WOuls not recommend...I dont even think they do them anymore as its not very affective


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow girl! You've had some major surgeries!

I strongly recommend the Joy Luck Club, very chickie-tear-jerking movie.

I am so busy at work but I'm seeing light at the end tunnel the tunnel! Unfortunately after work I have to take my dobie to the vet. I think he busted a couple of blood vessels in his ears! He has floppy ears, never were cropped, and last night he kept shaking his head and stretching his ears. I even cleaned them out but for a dog they weren't that bad. I noticed last night his ears felt 'thick' and Jeff thought I was crazy, but this morning you can definitely feel the pool of blood (if that is indeed what happened) under the skin. Poor pup!


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> morning ladies....
> 
> How are you all doing? I agree with Nicole, Lilies...don't give up stil she shows and I know with all my PG's its always different with symptoms.
> 
> As for the tummy tuck girls...think twice. I had one done 1 1/2 yrs ago, granted I am bigger than u two, my stomach and back are fatter than my legs. They cut off a 8lb flap of flesh as I lost almost 100 lbs. Since then I have gained about 40lbs back..YUK, point being, if your tummy area is where u gain weight first, even after a tummy tuck u will gain it back there first. I was looking like sponge bob square pants. No lower tummy but thick under the boobs to belly button. Ya, i am glad the "roll" is gone but I am a 16-18-20 in jeans (depending on brand) and a 3x on top??? A missed up combo.
> 
> So this weekend iam kidfree....I am going to be so lonely. I should just rent a bunch of chick flicks and cry at home.
> -Terms of endearment
> -Beaches
> any other suggestions....
> 
> As for the stapling...it was horribly painful as they had to retract all my ribs, I'm cut from under boobs to belly button, I still can't eat big meals but I can snack. WOuls not recommend...I dont even think they do them anymore as its not very affective


Oh wow! You are the first person I have known to have a tummy tuck. Was it incredibly painful? I mean I am sure recovery hurts but just wondering. I tend to gain weight everywhere. Before my major weight issues I was one of those people with a somewhat flat tummy and thicker legs/hips. Hopefully the tummy tuck would work? Now you have me scared, but I think I'll just do it (if we can afford it!!!). I am sure it costs a pretty penny, haven't gone to any consults or anything though. So now when you gain weight, you don't gain in the lower tummy just the upper?? Weird! Prior to surgery I was in a 18/20 bottoms and xl/xxl top...before I got prego I was down to a 14 bottoms and l/xl top...which I was slowly getting happy with...but not with the skin flap on my tummy, which is horribly between having lexi and gaining/losing.

YAY for a kiddo free weekend...just too bad hubbys not there :( BOO! Try and enjoy some 'you' time though!

And OMG that stapling sound horrible :( Yeah, I think now they only do gastric or lap band, but mostly lap bands b/c they are adjustable. So you still have the easily full feeling from it though?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Wow girl! You've had some major surgeries!
> 
> I strongly recommend the Joy Luck Club, very chickie-tear-jerking movie.
> 
> I am so busy at work but I'm seeing light at the end tunnel the tunnel! Unfortunately after work I have to take my dobie to the vet. I think he busted a couple of blood vessels in his ears! He has floppy ears, never were cropped, and last night he kept shaking his head and stretching his ears. I even cleaned them out but for a dog they weren't that bad. I noticed last night his ears felt 'thick' and Jeff thought I was crazy, but this morning you can definitely feel the pool of blood (if that is indeed what happened) under the skin. Poor pup!


OH no! Poor doggie :( I didn't know they can pop blood vessels in their ears :( I hope it's nothing major and the vets can take care of him easily! Keep me posted...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone...I would love to have some adjustments done to my body after this baby but I will be staying all natural. LOL Mostly I would love to have the breast lift..they aren't bad now but I don't know what they will be like after I nurse this baby. 

I still feel like crap today. UGH It can go away now!! LOL And I am soo so ready to find out what I am having. LOL 

I am also kid free this weekend and well actually they will be at their dad's all week and I won't get them back to next friday. NOthing else to report from me....


----------



## needafriend

BTW...today i am in moarning...as i would have found out if I was pink or blue. But no, hubby had to be selfish and see his family....it's only been two years. LOL...I am kidding. I have been full of energy today...now to shower, drop landon off at the ex-*******s and home. TTYL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Talk to you soon! I am glad you get to wait with me. LOL Just kidding. I am sorry you didn't get to find out today.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Whens your gender scan again Reeds?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Update on mu pup, Jeff went home during lunch and said Nick's ears were twice as big as this morning! So Jeff took him to the vets, they're going to put drains in his ears but apparently the treatment will prevent this from happening again which is good but now we have a $600 vet bill. Oh well, it never fails for things to happen all at once!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My scan in Nov 30. 

I am fretting ladies...my belly is really soft. I don't know if I should fret or not. I haven't been eating much cause I have been more nauseated than I had been and now I am B shaped again...should I worry. I haven't felt the baby today. UGH I hate being a wrry wart!!! Sorry

TIger Oh my but sounds like you are with me about your pets...my avery has cost us about 1200 in the past year, first she got bit by a snake and most dogs are fine but she had a reaction and within 12hours her leg was down to the bone in some places and then she got hit by a car and dislocated her hip. But she is one of my babies so she will keep getting fixed. I hope your puppy is ok


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awwww poor guy :( Man I hear you on the vet bills...each dog we have owned racks those vet bills up! They are worth it though! Good think Jeff went home for lunch and was able to get him to the vet...hope it wasn't causing him too much pain :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh...ok...I thought your date was the end of this month! So it goes me, then you, then Carole! I know I CANNOT wait to find out!

I'm sorry you are having to worry hun :( My tummy is soft too, but I'm overweight, so I think it's just the softness of the fat hanging out over the bump in my case...lol! Sometimes my stomach is hard, but most the time is still somewhat soft (and bouncy??)...the lower part is harder then the rest for sure. Is your scan on the 30th your next appt or do you go back before then? If you are really worried maybe talk to your doc and go in sooner? My dr. is really good w/ my paranoia.

I freak over movements, b/c I rarely get them..I haven't felt anything in nearly a week and finally felt kicks and movement last night when falling asleep. I was sooo tired and kept myself awake (lasted about 35 minutes!), not moving an inch just to feel it more and make sure it was movment and anaylyze and love it! Pathetic huh?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Also, Reeds...do you normally feel the LO every day? I don't remember how far along you are supposed to be before you have to keep track of movements??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My appt is the same day as my scan. I guess I am worried cause I sneezed last night and had this sharp like ripping pain and its still really tender there today. I so wish we could have simple and easy pregnancies. Ok enough whining. with all this nausea I have I am sure all is fine.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ahhh...simply and easy...no way! Not for any of us!!! LOL! Well I am sure all is fine, and LO will be back to kicking you soon. Probably just taking a nap since mommy doesn't have to deal w/ work crap anymore! How's that going btw?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am kinda bored. LOL. Tj works 2 to 10 so I am home alone alot. I am starting to think I may go stir crazy. I don't like to get out much but I think I will have to start but I have to watch funds and I have a Jeep so it drinks gas a bit. Lol I will get it all figured out for me. I think I am just a but depressed about all the drama of the past week


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reeds, I wish I could give some comforting words too but I just don't know.about those things. I would think though if the baby was settled low your belly would feel soft on top? How are you doing with liquids during all this nausea and puking? Your not dehydrated are you?

Yeah, as much as I complain about my needy dog, I love him!

Can't wait either about what the sexes are!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I keep drinking through the nausea. Water is my friend. I have had 3 bottles today and I am drinking some tea right now. I think I just felt some movement...so I feel a bit better. I do have another of those headaches so I am thinking I will need to take a Imitrex. I took tylenol and it did nothing.:( Boy whiney me today


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....sorry to hear your dog is sick but glad he will get better.

Reeds....chillax...babes is good, I feel those ripping pains on the side all the time when I sneeze. 

AFM...It's all good, I am not GD yet!!!YAY!!! But will have to still have the normal test at 26 w. I am going on a date tonite with one of my boys to harry potter, the ex asked me to watch him as he is helping a friend move and the little on will only be in the way.I know...bad mom for taking him but he has seen all of them and loves them.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks girls!! You ladies are the best!! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reeds, very awesome that you felt the baby move esp with today being so rough!

Carole, I love Harry Potter, read the books, have the movies. It's good entertainment. Certain Christians ban it b.c it encourages witch craft but then let then read and watch the vampire stuff which personally to me is hypocritical. As long as you teach your kids what is reality and what is entertainment, that's what matter. And yay for no DG and date night with your son!!!!!!

So puppy was very sleepy when I picked him after work, has a cone on, poor pathetic guy! He has to keep it on for 2wks!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole...YAY! For no GD so far!!! Woo Hoo ;) Hope you have a great movie night!

Tiger: Poor pup :( How's he feeling now? Did he have to be put under and have surgery on the ears? What exactly did they do?


----------



## Tigerlilies

He's still feeling crappy, wouldn't eat or drink tonight which I hate, that just makes me nervous but he was looking for some love'in so I'm hoping tomorrow he'll eat. I don't know what they put in his ear to drain it but he has stitches, and the stitches have to be in there for the 2wks. I'll have to wipe off his ears twice a day to get the crud off. Now what ever was put in his ear will prevent the hematoma from coming back. She said it was rare for that to happen in both ears at the same time but that's just the kind of thing that happens to us!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That poor baby. I so hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> He's still feeling crappy, wouldn't eat or drink tonight which I hate, that just makes me nervous but he was looking for some love'in so I'm hoping tomorrow he'll eat. I don't know what they put in his ear to drain it but he has stitches, and the stitches have to be in there for the 2wks. I'll have to wipe off his ears twice a day to get the crud off. Now what ever was put in his ear will prevent the hematoma from coming back. She said it was rare for that to happen in both ears at the same time but that's just the kind of thing that happens to us!

So did they put him to sleep? If so I am sure that is why he won't eat or drink...when we got Marley fixed he was like a zombie for a day and a half!!! I hope he gets back to normal soon....I know how it is...they are like our children! :hugs:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Nicole, I totally forgot to answer that part of your question, it's clearly past my bed time! Yeah, they had to sedate him, even gave him anti-anastasia but still definitely dopey! Thanks for the info though b.c I was about to force some water down his throat! I'll just leave him be then and let him sleep off his meds. My pets are definitely like my kids! Sometimes when I'm hormonal, I'll think about the day when it's Nick's time and I just start balling! It's not fair that they don't live longer!

Well, I'm off to bed! Have a good night!


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....I realyl hope your fur baby gets better soon.

So...HP7 was great. landon was enjoying it alot. And the popcorn...I totally know what you mean about explaining the movies to the kids. It's important to do that. 
So...I feel blah as I snarfted back 3/4 of a bag of buttery popcorn and a coke zero. I know...bad me. I always feel like poop after I eat it but damn it's tastes good at the moment. 
So what u hot ladies doing tonite? I am going to watch some taped american justice.....fun times. I love true crime, Hubby is going to be calling me in about 2 hours as he is at a club with a friend listening to music. I wish I was there with him.....all I have is his pillows that I sprayed with cologne.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok...so I am going crazy ladies. A few weeks ago I started getting my depression and OCD symptoms back (went off meds to get prego). My dr. prescribed zoloft and they said it was the safest during pregnancy. But I am just soooo paranoid that I am doing the LO harm. I took prozac throughout my pregnancy with Lexi and she came out just fine....so I figured that is what they'd give me, but instead they gave me zoloft. Now I can't find anyone whose taken it while pregnant :(
What do you guys think?? I mean surely my dr. wouldn't give me anything that could harm my baby right? (same question reeds was asking about her migraine meds!!). I KNOW that I NEED my medication, I am completley miserable and my family is getting the brunt of it, which I don't want.


Also, Reeds: I tried to do some research for you about imitrax, but the latest info I could find was that it got a "C" for pregnancy classification from the FDA...but that was in 2006...anything could have changed by then. Here's the website: https://www.safefetus.com/DrugDetail.asp?DrugId=297&TradeName=Imitrex&TradeId=4768


----------



## needafriend

WOW...Nicole...don't know what to think. I wont even fill my Rx for vomitting. I don't know where I sit on this. I am so pararniod myself. Drug companys pay Dr's with kick backs....my fear is that whatever I take, 5 or 10 years down the road they will have a class action lawsuit about the med and discover all these kids that have been around for a few years with similar health concerns. Ya know what i mean....but on the other hand, depression is real and can be harmful...it's a catch 22.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have taken things during this pregnancy as paranoid as I am..I have to be able to function to also make a healthy baby. And with the headaches and nausea I have been having I haven't been able to eat so I have had no choice. We have to make those decisions and trust that our drs are doing what is best for us and the baby. Even with the kickback, which I am not sure they get here in the sates, I don't think that my dr would knowingly give me something to harm the baby. I pray not anyway.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds...you got me wrong. I am not saying your Dr would *knowingly* give you something harmful for the baby. It's the long term studies that haven't been done. 
Example of what I was trying to say....

The drug named "extreme55" is given to ladies with vomitting in pregnancy. This drug came onto the market in 2008 with a few years of studies to show that it was safe for woman to take when they are pg. It showed no harm to mom and baby as there were 3 years of studies on these children after birth to see there was no health concerns. Well....say if you you have a girl. In 2028...(20 years later) studies show there is a huge outbreak of infertility in woman ...then in 2030 they see that it's only in woman 20yrs to 22yrs who's mother was taking "extreme55" while pg that are having these health concerns. 
You also have to remember what I do for work, I have seen many individuals with major health concerns due to medication that was approved for PG then taken off the market years later. Granted that was in the 60's and 70's....LOL...call me paranoid, she just asked my opinion. And it's a personal one for each woman to make.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no I agree with you to a extent Carole. But I think with everything there is a risk...including even taking clomid to get pregnant. Like you said in 20 years it may show side affects but unfortunately we have no way to predict the future and sometime we have to just live in the now and pray that we are doing right...


----------



## needafriend

EXACTLY.....I know what your saying. It's tough....I have to take asthma meds daily as was given shit as I wasn't taking enough of my steriod inhaler.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its all so complicated! xx


----------



## needafriend

That it is.....I know all on this site is rejoicing in the fact they are pg or giving it their all to get pg....and truly care about their babies or soon to be babies or they wouldn't be here.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So agree!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks for all the input ladies. :) It's so very hard to try and decide to take (or not to take) meds while prego. Like I said I took prozac w/ Lexi and she's fine so far...so I have to hope it will be the same with this med. When the prescribed it a while ago (thinking back it was after my hospital trip..so 12 weeks!!)....I took it for a few days and then freaked out...paranoia kicked in. But these last few weeks have been horrible. Not only am I miserable...but what's worse is that I am making everyone around me miserable. I have no patience for Lexi anymore...and that is not the kind of mom I am :( It truly breaks my heart...so I had to bite the bullet and start taking the meds. I just hope and pray it doesn't hurt the baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole we will be praying for you as well. You really have to do what's best for you...and the baby. But you also have to look out for Lexi all aspects of all this is important. Good luck huni. We are all here for you


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole and Carole you two are just 1 day apart!! :)


----------



## needafriend

I agree Nicole...you do what u need to do to make it through the day.

Reeds...Dr actually put me at 18w5d..I never changed my ticker. It doesn't matter as my c-sec date is not changing from first week in April...lol. That's all i care about.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So you will get to meet your baby before all of us!! LOL LUCKY!!!


----------



## Chocciebutton

Hi, I am around the same time as you and I have had really sore boobs, nausea, tiredness and frequent trips to the loo up until yesterday when they suddenly disappeared and I started getting stabbing pains feeling as though they are coming from my cervix.....similar to what I got in the last trimester with my previous 2 pregnancies. I am waiting for my midwife to get back to me to book my first appointment with her but I went to the emergency doctor earlier today as I just dont feel pregnant anymore and I am so worried. I have been booked in for a scan next friday so I have to wait until then to see whats going on (if anything) . I think I am worrying this time round as I am 38 with medical problems that can cause problems during pregnancy


----------



## Chocciebutton

Sorry I have just realised that I am a lot earlier than you!!!!! Sorry


----------



## Chocciebutton

No....I am going mad....I Am the same as you!!!!!!!!!lol see all this worrying is making me go loopy:dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi hun. I think we are a bit farther along than you but you are more than welcome to chat with us. Most of us are in our 2nd tri but we have been down the path you are on.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have they done your levels and checked them regularly?


----------



## Chocciebutton

Ive just realised that I was looking at how far you were when you first posted this thread!


----------



## Chocciebutton

No they havent done anything yet!!!!!
I am on thyroxine and my doctor reduced the amount around the time I must have concieved as she said my levels were high after having my routine blood test. so I am worried, they said they would do my blood tests at 10 weeks?? I had them done right at the start before??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow 10 weeks?? Have you had a history of mc's? I had mine done at 10dpo, 13dpo and a couple more times til my 6 weeks scan. I will pray that all is going to be all right for you and your bean


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hey girls...I'm about to go to bed but have a quick ? for you :)

Are you guys getting b.h. contractions yet? Just tonight I've been having this crazy tightening...not sure what it is (if it is even bh's or not?). I don't remember having them w/ Lexi enough to really remember what they feel like. Basicallly I am sitting here on my laptop and my lower stomach keeps tightening. It doesn't hurt...just weird. I know people say your tummy gets hard when they happen, but not like I can really tell that sitting down w/ the squishy-ness (LOL!). I can feel the tightening inside and it's all low (like belly button down). I don't remember if w/ braxton's your lower tummy tightens or the whole tummy?

I'm not trying to drag on...just wanted to make sure I described it well. Hopefully I'm not alone. Not sure if it's anything to worry about this early on or if it's something else completely?? What do you guys think?


----------



## needafriend

I get BH with all my pg's...have had a few after sex. Your uterus will tighten and release for about 20-30 secs.No worries...just your body getting preped for baby. LOL....got to love it. 
As for tummy tuck, i was cut from side to side...literly.It was not painful at all as they only cut the extra flesh off. Like a big cut....they don't cut the muscle liek they do in a c-sec. it's easy peasy. I did get an infection afterwards which was not fun. I had to have home care come to my home daily to irrigate my incision and drain it. Then a month later I had to have it all re-opened again and cleaned out. that was alittle tough on me but then it healed up nice. 
I do think it was me that caused the infection and fluid build up. They put these two drains in that looked like cd players...called hemo vacs. I fibbed my city Dr into taking them out two days early for convience as he was not the Dr who did the operation and had no clue. I should have left them in to drain til it was empty....all that for vanities sake. LOL.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole I haven't had any BH yet. But I don't do much these days to have any kind of action going on in the south. LOL I have just been worried about the change in my bump...I am telling you all its getting smaller. I will have to post a pic later so you ladies can compare for me...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks ladies :) I haven't done ANYthing down there to cause any action either (not since 10 or 11 weeks). I was just surprised to be getting them already...and was kinda freaking out because the tightening would last about 20 seconds (like you said Carole)...then go away and come back a few minutes later...on/off for about an hour. But, as long as it's normal...I'm ok with it :)

Yeah...post a pic Reeds, and put your old one up for comparrison. I am telling you...my bump is changing too...I'll put a pic up tomorrow or Tuesday. From the front I have gotten wider...but from the side, the bump doesn't look as bumpish as it did a few weeks ago...just looks fat really.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Give me a min Nicole and I will get it up.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Can I get some advice?? I am really having some issues with dh and I know its all me but I am currently not attracted to him at all. I don't want any affection from him...and to be honest where I have failed to gain the weight during this pregnancy he is packing it on and that really bothers me. I am may sound really petty here but I am not attracted to heavey men. I have tried to talk to him but he says I am nagging and basically being a bitch. It is also affecting his military career and he has not been promoted to Srgt because of it...he is on the top of the list but cause he now can't pass the PT test he can't be promoted. He is having a problem with his knee which is a injury from Iraq but I really think he would have less problems with it if he would drop some weight. Needless to say its pretty quite around here cause we barely talk. He tries but I just don't have anything to say and I feel like we are really drifting apart and I have no desire to fix it. I don't want to be alone or be without him I just want him to be the way he use to be...and then we really got into it cause I thought was naming the baby Gunner Elijah is we had a boy last night he told me it was Gunner Elisha...which I think the middle name sounds like a girl. Sorry for the immature rant girls but I really need to talk about this and see where it leads me....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is 15+6



Here is 19+5




Well gee maybe there is a difference...in a good way. lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think maybe I look fatter not rounder...but it is bigger. I guess I am just crazy and silly


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh hun, I think some of that is completely normal and comes from the prego hormones. I went through that w/ John w/ both pregnancies. Didn't want him to touch me or anything. It went away after birth. Sounds like a lot of your concerns with his weight come down more to his/your future than just appearance...you know? That is not bitchy or anything, it's truthful. Maybe a lot of it is just hormonal?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Girl..you are crazy..that bump has gotten bigger!!! Not drastically, but you can tell a difference, esspecially using the tattoo as a reference...lol :) Looks great!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

After I put the pics up and I seem them compared it is growing...

I don't know about Tj and I...I just feel really distant from him. I thought this pregnancy would really pull us closer. I wasn't this way with my others.Maybe its just all the changes I have went through lately I am just depressed.


----------



## needafriend

Well....I go out for an hour and miss the drama...LOL.
reeds...sorry hun, your bigger. LOL...it's all good. As for the man fatness thing, I am very over weight myself and I hate fat men. LOL....go figure. My man is 250 but he is muscle and thick as hell. 6'1 too. He has gotten a small tummy since we been together and it doesn't bother me but if he got "fat" it would. See...i do all the cooking so if he gains it's usually cause of me. lol.

Nicole...your BH sound very normal. I was walking upstairs to get ready to take my client out shopping and I got a BH. LOL...talk about timing.


----------



## needafriend

Call me creative...cell phone pic then taken with web cam on laptop. LOL...fuzzy but u see the gut.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YAY Carole love that bump!! I am so sorry I couldn't ever get yours to email from my phone. I still try to this day. LOL 

I have issues with fat men. My 1st dh was fat and I hated it...Jesse who was my ex before Tj was very fit and healthy and we worked out together. But he was also abusive and a cheater. Tj is a great guy but I hate the fact that so many things get left undone and now the weight gain. I can't even begin to count th broken promises and I am to the point I don't believe anything he says he is going to do until its done and most of the time he has his brother come do it. My baby's bed is still in the box in the middle of my kitchen. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

WOOO HOOO a bump pic from Carole....love it!! Now I guess I have to post mine soon...even though it ain't pretty! LOL!

I am done w/ bnb names (unless you wanna keep it), Reeds, do you go by Sandra or Sandi?

How long have you and TJ been together? Are the things you are feeling new to the tiem you've been prego or have you had these thoughts before? Maybe you have issues with him, but they are just amplified being pregnant now? I know John can be lazy too...gotta push and nag him to get things done...I just thought that is how men can be? LOL!


----------



## needafriend

My ex always needed a fire lit under his ass....I hated it. Big plans but no motivation.
It's hard...my friend who I went for wings with the other nite cheats on her hubby all the time. She is bigger than me and her hubby is a good 400lbs...they can't have proper sex and it kills her. Thats no excuse for cheating but I think it would be horrible to not be able to make love the way u want to. Sex is important to me....and I think if you can't have it properly that would be a huge problem for me. My weight has nto really cause any probs with sex other than I loose stamina more (if i am the one in charge...wink wink) since I have put a few back on....but it's cardio. LOL...

Joe sometimes forgets to do something I have asked but jumps as soon a I mention it again. But I hate to nag him as he works so hard were as my ex was a lazy ass with work. It's tough....maybe you should make up a hunny-to-do list for him.
it's Hard to find everything u want in a mate....if there was one thing I could tweek about my man would be alittle more romantic...lol..but I know he love me. I have to work on dropping some weight and taking better care of myself as I was looking like a bum for a few months. Now Iam loosing a few, doing my hair and make up like I used to, wearing jeans again. Not being so lazy...lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL....you crack me up with the 'cardio' talk!! hehe! I guess that would be hard...not being able to have sex the way you want, but def. no reason to cheat! Does her hubby know that she does? I know some people are cool wtih that as long as thier spouse comes home.

Ummm yeah, John isn't romantic AT ALL. I gave up on that years ago. I mean of course he was in the beginning, but I guess now he's comfortable and doesn't feel the need. I hear you though..I've been TRYING to work on my appearance. Trying being the key word. W/ staying home w/ Lexi since she was born I am in the habit of just staying in ratty house clothes all the time (not to go out) and my hair is always in a ponytail. Real attractive I am sure :( I've been trying to look better when we leave the house, I feel like it takes so much more energy then it use to though!


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya....yesterday and today I have been a yoga pant stretchy mat top girl. No make up /hair in a bun. SEXY...no skype for me today. LOL. I used to dress up nice in jeans all the time, dress coats nice fitted tops when Joe and i met but this last year I have gained about 35 lbs and my jeans are tight...I dont fit my tops. (I always gain in my belly/back/arms and chin...rarely my legs) So it's hard but nice hearing the compliments again.
joe has never been romantic really...he came home about 1 1/2 yrs ago with a single rose for me....i cried it meant so much. He has never bought flowers ever for a girl except for me.He has since bought me a dozen three times. He says..."black men are different from white men....when show are love by choosing u to be with" ...LOL. It works. he had me at hello. 
i am way more physically attracted to him then my first hubby...yes, I have always had a thing for dark men, he is big and looks bigger than me. I love his muscles. My ex was only an inch taller than me, 170 lbs, bald...lol. cute face but his lazy, "the government is out to get you" all things are evil attitude drove me nuts. yes...it was a shot gun wedding as I was pg and my parents didn't really give me an option so I tried to make the best of it for ten years. blah...LOL.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommy2lexi said:


> WOOO HOOO a bump pic from Carole....love it!! Now I guess I have to post mine soon...even though it ain't pretty! LOL!
> 
> I am done w/ bnb names (unless you wanna keep it), Reeds, do you go by Sandra or Sandi?
> 
> How long have you and TJ been together? Are the things you are feeling new to the tiem you've been prego or have you had these thoughts before? Maybe you have issues with him, but they are just amplified being pregnant now? I know John can be lazy too...gotta push and nag him to get things done...I just thought that is how men can be? LOL!

Sandi please. We have been together 3 years...basically though the first year was spent with him in Iraq. We got to know each other through emails and letters and talks on the phone when he could. We got married right after he came home. He is a great guy and my hero but I hate how unmotivated he is. I mean he makes me feel like if its important to him it gets done but if its something I ask I have to keep asking over and over. I asked him to bring me wood in from the pile before he left for work...did he NO and its hard for me to get it cause he didn't cut it the right size for our stove and I have to dig and find pieces that awork so unfair to me. I had issues before I got pregnant I won't deny that and yes it seems so much worse now and he gets so mad at me cause I don't feel good. I just don't really know what to do..I feel really lost and alone. Silly.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well my bathroom is clean and now working on the kitchen but I needed a BNB break! I am so glad my girls are on. Just missing Tiger..


----------



## needafriend

Now I'm mad at him...he should be gettin that wood and starting a fire. Your pg....bugger. My man tells me to be careful walking up the stairs. LOL..since we are bitching. What is with the other thread and all the picture story telling. I don't mind the odd smiley face but WTF (wiskey-tango-foxtrot for those with senstive ears..lol) Your whole message is pictures?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to admit I dont post much on that thread anymore. I don't know why...I just am not comfortable there like I use to be. But yeah there are alot of picture messages...maybe they think we wn't get the message without them!! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love this thread...and you ladies. I am so lucky to have you all. And Carole I am so glad you joined us!! xxx


----------



## needafriend

Just me compaining...I still like going on there as feel I have a connection with some of the old timers on there. And yes they want to know your blue or pink news....

yummm.,,,I had nothing for food yesterday as I was puky but am eating those little bite sized taco bowls filled with hot peppers, tomatos, onions back with cheese and a good spoon full of hot salsa in them...HOT but yummy. Hope I dont get sick...


----------



## needafriend

I find I am on here more than the other now...thanks for the invite.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know what you mean about the bond with older ones...I still stalk the thread daily to check on them but I don't post much. Since I don't know the newer ones as well I don't want to offend any of them. 

I made some yummy goulash. I have this thing for pasta with this pg. It gives me killer heartburn but I can't help it. :) I have felt pretty good so far today. Just trying to stay motivated on the house cleaning...my goal is the bathroom and kitchen. I have the bathroom and kitchen halfway but I also want to clean and reorganize my cabinets. I have to admit it is hard to sweep and mop with a crib in the box in the middle of it though. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

On a phsyical level...my hubbys height is the ONLY thing I have problems with. He's actually shorter then me! I hate that. But...nothing I can change there and he's so good for me in every other way...so guess I gotta put up with looking like an amazon woman next to him (also skinnier than me...but hell who isn't!).

So Sandi, does your hubby just simply forget what you ask him to do, or does he jsut not care/ignore it? John forgets ALOT of things...so annoying, since I usually have a great memory (pre-pregnancy of course). I think being with someone in the military, and the deployments make things hard as well. You get used to them being gone, then they come back and things are different, or the person you were used to just communicating via phone calls and emails isn't the same as the person you end up living with. If you are looking to work it out, maybe seeing a counselor would help?? Just to have a mediator there to talk things through? 

BTW pat yourself on the back...you've accomplished way more than I have today. I think my system is taking a while to get used to the meds....been nauseous for 3 days now :(

I hardly go on the main thread that much either. I try and ask questions there and no one responds, but they are so quick to kiss the 'thread leaders' asses over every bitch and moan....LOL!


----------



## needafriend

What a turd, when will he be home to finish putting it together for u?
I hear ya....I wish the newbies well and bfp soon but they seem too youngish for my old ass.

Lilies....ignore the hubby and come online with us today. She is such a dedicated wife. Mine u when my hubby gets home there will be limited bnb access for me too..got to catch up on some "cardio" wink wink


----------



## needafriend

LOL...I want to be a "leader of a thread". sounds powerful. 
Do u know how many times I have hit the re-fresh button on my dryer in the last 2 days. Like 4 times...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well that a tough one Nicole. He says he forgets but I have a hard time with believing that all the time. Cause like I said he can remember things important but when it comes to things I ask...well most of the time it dooesn't get done. He is a lot different since he came home...he had severe TBI and PTSD among a few other things. He sees a councelor but refuses to take the meds they prescribe so it doens't help. I get fed up with that as well...how is suppose to get better if he doesn't listen. Sorry for all the ranting today ladies. I am just soo fed up. He does nothing at all to help me. I can't even get him to freaking turn on the oven so I could make cinnamon rlls this morning he "forgot" within 5 min of me asking. UGH Football was more important!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole you crack me up!! Tj would love to have some cardio time but I have nothing to do with it...maybe its his approach...I have to admit I don't think hm humping my hand and saying ya wanna do it is a big turn on...LOL


----------



## needafriend

aww sandi....dry humping is a classic turn on. LOL...My man is a fine dresser and always smells sooo good, it don't take much for me. Plus he is soft...most bk men are very hairless. Do you have a wood oven


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> carole you crack me up!! Tj would love to have some cardio time but i have nothing to do with it...maybe its his approach...i have to admit i don't think hm humping my hand and saying ya wanna do it is a big turn on...lol


omg!! Lol!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Never be sorry for ranting, I feel bad that you are going through all that on top of feeling like crap most days :( I hope it's just the prego hormones in overdrive, and you guys work it out (if you want to of course!).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I want to work it out. I just wish he would listen to me...

Carole yes I have wood heat. Its the only source of heat we have and I haven't built a fire yet today...but thankfully I have been staying busy cleaning so its not cold here yet. But I will have t build one soon the wind is really picking up and its nasty cold out. We just have new windows and siding done in June and I can see a huge difference already. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, I'm here briefly and got all caught up on the weekend posts. The electrician was here yesterday and got what needed to be done for the first electrical inspection, hubby was doing the plumbing today and it's finally done but not without some ranting and swearing and a hole through the side from drilling! Yeah, it's been fun but I can't claim the fame of being a supportive wife, I spent half the time on the couch napping b.c I haven't been sleeping well. 

Unfortunately it's not due to early PG symptoms, my temperature is dropping :sad: Another freak'in round of clomid....I was really hoping not to do that.

Okay, Reeds....I don't know what to say except, Tj would probably be more motivated if he took his meds, if he was more motivated, the crib and other various things would get done, if the things you needed done was done, you'd be less frustrated with your husband and more willing to be intimate. Some how, like what Nicole said, maybe with a mediator (which probably is the hardest thing for another counselor to agree to) but this needs to be said and talked out for sure. His 'depression' is bringing you down, and it's not going to get better unless he's willing to do something about it and worse of all, he probably doesn't want to admit he has issues he's ignoring. Yeah, hormones are definitely not helping the situation but it's not going to get better after birth b.c then you have the joy of other hormones and night feedings, and all the fun stuff that wears a woman down! It's just reads that Tj is a bit lost right now, and in the middle of that, I'd hate to see a marriage get lost too. XX

Carole, I so admire the sexual relation you and John have! As much as it would be nice to have sex just not when I'm O, I can't seem to find the motivation or energy to initiate anything!

Nicole, I definitely wouldn't worry about the contractions hun, I've read they can start this early! Completely normal!

So Jeff posted some construction pics on FB and tagged me to them so you should be able to view them. I have a picture of Nick too just as I picked him up from the vet on Friday. He has to wear the cone of shame for 2wks! There's stitches in his ears that's suppose to help drain the hemotomas and they'll come out at that 2wks mark.

I'm going to help hubby clean up, then I promised him dinner and a massage for all this hard work today. I'll try to get on again tonight before I go to bed! 
:hug:


----------



## needafriend

LOL...the cone of shame. 
Congrats on getting so much done on the house, I will have to check out the pics.

As for me and `John`....LOL, I don`t have a lover with that name. It`s Joe. I will try and call him that next time we are intament and see if he anwers.


----------



## mommy2lexi

So you know I don't know much about temping....does your temp dropping mean you didn't get prego this cycle? If so, I am sorry sweetie...don't give up though!!!

I was so excited to see your pics, but I can't see them :( I looked on your profile and they don't show up there either (unless I am blind!!). 

And I agree, Carole, I am jealous of your sexual relationship too...wink wink! I just have never been like that...always wanted to be. I feel like a weirdo saying this but I guess that I am just not a sexual person.


----------



## needafriend

It wasn't always that way....my ex and I had dry spells with all the tension and fighting. 

AFM....so ladies, the last few days I am getting cramps in the front of my hips and going down the upper thighs. I totally forgot that I get that with my pg's til I felt it. I have to run to the health food store and get some liquid calcium magnesium. it's a life saver with thigh cramps. As well....getting the odd finger numbness but not enough to start pumping the B12. WOW....all these symptoms are smacking me in the face. 

So....I am bored as heck, watching food network cake challenge...fun times.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I take b12 injections monthly...didn't know numbness was a symptom of low b12? Hmmm...maybe that is why my hands have been going tingly....I think I forgot this months.


----------



## needafriend

why do u get injections if i may ask?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks for the advice Tiger. XX Sorry about the temp drop but your not out til she shows and FX she has taken a vacation. I seen your poor puppy on FB but not the remodel on the house I will have to look again. 

Well I got my bathroom and kitchen clean!! YAY Go me!! LOL


----------



## needafriend

YAY for the housework reeds....I hit re-fresh one more time then folded them. Added washer clothes to dryer and will do last load tomorrow. The ex is keeping my rugrats tonite as the roads are horrible and I am too lazy to go get them...I usually dont get them til 8pm anyways and they just clean up and go to bed. So ....just waiting for Joe to call.I was organizing soem of the baby stuff I have and looked at the store today for baby laundry soap...they want $10 for ivory..WTH. Iam waiting til I am in the US to get mine. WHen are u ladies packing your hospital bag and washing clothes for baby?


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> why do u get injections if i may ask?

B12 deficiency they found when doing labs to get me approved for the lap band surgery. I've been doing them since then since they said to keep doing it after the lap band. I have a lot of stomach issues in the past so my dr. said injections are better than pills since my stomach won't absorb it properly if in pill form. I do the injections myself at home.


----------



## needafriend

where on your body ///do you need an rx?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, why are the road terrible? Snow?? Is it still cold as hell?? You have baby stuff already? Way ahead of me. I haven't bought anything yet. I guess I'll pack my bag at 36 weeks or something...LOL! I am extremely organized (in part to OCD), but also a big procrastinator (if that makes any sense). Do the second babies come earlier?? I went into labor w/ Lexi the day after my due date.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I haven't even bought the diaper bag yet!! LOL. I feel so behind...LOL. I am ready to get it all washed up tht I have but the baby bed had a changing table with the drawers for his clothes so I am just waiting for that to be put together before I wash his clothes.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> where on your body ///do you need an rx?

In the arm....yeah, I have a rx for it...but I'm not sure if it's necessary to have an rx? Are you needing it too?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Notice all the 'his' in Sandi's reply?? LOL :) I hope it's a boy!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Haha I know I can't help it...just a instinct to say him/he. I hope I am right...although Carole keeps telling me boy too. LOL


----------



## needafriend

"his"....Your right. LOL....I wish i had a feeling what my baby was. I had a turtle chocolate and a coke zero..Bad eh and baby is going nuts. LOL. 
I have bad carpel tunnel when I pg and Vita B12 helps a ton. NOt a huge vitamin pusher but I do feel alot of relief whe I use it and the liquid mag when I am in pain. I may have to ask my dr about the injections...are they better than a pill?

As for me having cloths....I dont. I have two layettes...white and yellow from macys when I was in US, gap and tommy white socks, wait...let me take pics....the diaper back pack I bought sucks so I told my mom to get me a cool one in mexico...something trendy


----------



## mommy2lexi

I think instincts are usually right, so since you have been thinking boy I am right there with you!!! I just can't wait till we all find out :) 

I def. think the injections are better then the pills if you've ever had stomach issues (like you are currently having w/ the pregancy). My dr. said it helps your body absorb it better. I can't remember the details of why....something about the stomach, or something.....
All I know is I feel a million times better since I started taking it. Before my hair was coming out in clumps, I had bruises from head to toe from nothing, and no energy. I still bruise super easy, but everything else is better.

I hate trying to pick out a diaper bag. I hated the one I had w/ Lexi and ended up just using my purse. I will get one this time, but may do more research and not just buy the cheapest one I can find. I am all for the sales though :) I'm thinking on Wed if we are able to find out what it is, I am hitting kohls for some sales!


----------



## needafriend

k...crappy lighting with my webcam...this is the onsie I left on the bed to tell Joe we were pg


----------



## mommy2lexi

And have I mentioned how jealous I am you two are feeling regular movements, and strong ones?? :( Boo to my "non letting me know things are ok" baby.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww how sweet and creative way to tell him!


----------



## needafriend

sales are coming your way this week with black fri


----------



## mommy2lexi

No way...I don't do black friday anymore...maybe online, but not in person. Those people are brutal out there and the prices aren't that good.


----------



## needafriend

The i love dad is sooo cute...the colours are so bright. Its a 3 month and the duck and whtie carters is newborn. I am bring home baby in the onsie and the white carters. I also have a Roots canada sleeper/blanket and hat but its so dark in here to take pics. I bought a bag of babie stuff at old navy last weekend...so cheap but its more 3-12months stuff....def boy or girl but I have 90 days to return. It was so cheap...like jeans for 5bucks.Shoes for 3$....Once we get all the stuff in the usa on dec3...I am washing it and ziploc baggin it...lol


----------



## needafriend

i am the same...I am going to order hubby a camera online on black fri for his bday dec 30
I hate crowds and craziness


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, sorry about the calling Joe John! Total brain fart! The onies are very cute! 

I'm not sure why the pictures can't be seen on FB.....? I don't know how to even check that b.c I can see them and Jeff is the one who tagged me so of course I'll be able to see it from his FB. Definitely not fair!

Nicole, with temping, your temp goes up after O and will stay up during PG, if you don't get PG, it will drop right before AF and mine is dropping....

Thanks for the encouragement Reeds, but 97.91 from 98,1 is too much of a drop to be optimistic.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh...ok...well I'm sorry Tiger :( Of course you know it isn't over till AF shows. I still have everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I just looked at your chart...is FF not even indicating O?? You don't have crosshairs? 

I use to love blackfriday..but like you ladies said there are not that many great deals anymore...


----------



## Tigerlilies

FF didn't want to give me cross hairs b.c my temps aren't classic dips and spikes when I O, even when I had to force it to pick the second day of the pos OPK it would only acknowledge the the OPK and not the base line temp b.c of that little dip after O. But I'm positive that I O on CD12 b.c of the cramping I had and then it went away by the afternoon. So we most have done something right b.c my temp went back up a little this morning so I said, WTH, even if it's neg, at least I know for sure.right? The only thing is, it wasn't neg.......it was:bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So THANK YOU SO MUCH for all the prayers! God is so good! And I really feel He'll help me to keep this baby! But I'm still hesitant regardless. I'm not going to put up a ticker until after my 8wk scan (I don't even want an early scan) and I see that little HB is above 140bmp! Which will be the week of Christmas!


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Honestly I just knew it was going to happen (part of the reason it bummed me sooo much to see you being negative). I am just so incredibly happy for you guys!!! Smiliing ear to ear right now!!!

But no ticker? How am I gonna keep track?? ;) Ok...how far along are you now (based on O?)


----------



## mommy2lexi

And what a great Christmas present that scan will be!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm exactly four wks today, this one will be easy to track, every Monday is a new week for my little miracle! 

I'm sorry I was so negative! But I was really doubting it, besides the work we needed to do on the addition, we didn't go to Sunday school class yesterday b.c I was so upset about having to deal with that other woman complaining about how difficult her PG has been that I couldn't stand to listen to it when all I wanted was to be PG again. But that is just like God! Just when you think you can't take anymore, He helps you back up!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh hun, nothing to be sorry for...I was just teasing you ;)

I am just so happy for you...and I'm ok with no ticker since Monday will make it easy to track...lol! 

I know you said no early scan, but are you going to the dr early? I'm not sure how the progesterone and clomid work, do you keep taking them??


----------



## Tigerlilies

I just talked to the nurse and she said the Dr would wait to see me until that 8wk scan and didn't bother talking yo me about checking my hcg levels which sucks, I would have liked to do that but unfortunately the Dr wasn't there and she seem to be deaf to me telling her I had two MC this year.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww hun I am sorry :( Just try to relax and wait for that scan with positive thoughts. I never had my bloods done this time....probably a good thing for me, knowing myself I would have analyzed the hell out of those numbers. What is the date for the 8 wk appt/scan?


----------



## Tigerlilies

December 20th, praying all goes well I'm going to ask for extra pics to take home, put them in a baby album and give it to my mom and MIL for Christmas!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And where is our pic of this BFP!! Tiger I am so happy for you. Girl I have been praying my hiney off for you!! YAY all our girls are preggo!!! I just know this is your forever baby!! XXXX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kinda scares me that your dr is not seeing you til 8 weeks and not checking your levels...are you going to keep testing?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thank you so much! :happydance:

I'm going to call the office again tomorrow and hopefully the nurse will actually check with the Dr since he'll be there then. If I had those tests from the UK that tell you you're 2-3, 3-4, or 5+ wks along I would continue to test but they're soooo expensive!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes they are! Did you get a nice dark line today?? What did you use? FRER?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I can't remember was you on Clomid this cycle?


----------



## needafriend

OH MY GOODNESS.....i waited to log in today til i had my errands done and holy shit!!! I am so so so so so happy for you hun!!! GOD IS SOOO AWESOME AND GOOD! We are all having babies now. What a blessing girl...I think u have never had an issue with hcg levels...I would say back off on the beta tests. As long as u get a nice line with a test who cares....but I would recommend staying on the prog longer and maybe talk to Dr about asprin like sandy did. WOW...how amazing.


----------



## needafriend

My hubby just called me and asked why when he opened skype there was a picture of my baby belly as my profile pic.LOL...I was like.,..ummmm me and the girls were showing bumps off yesterday and mine must have be accidently set as my profile pic. OPPSS.
Well ladies it's a bloody cold -35 with the sind chill right now. That's crazy cold so fast. what all u chicka's up to today?


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tiger I can't remember was you on Clomid this cycle?

yeah, I did clomid so hopefully this egg was nice and mature with no chromosomal defects!

You're right Carole, I never did have a problem with my levels rising and Nicole is right too, I'll probably just stress more. It really won't change the outcome of things....

Well, we were suppose to have an inspector come out today for the frame work, but she hasn't showed yet! The contractor had to leave, Jeff had to take an extra long lunch, I left work early and the biotch hasn't shown or returned any of Jeff's phone calls! Not even the cable ppl are that rude!

Carole.....-35 degrees!....good golly! :cold:


----------



## Tigerlilies

I forgot to add, I used CVS's digital brand, when I took it out of the holder thingy, it was without a doubt a line but it wasn't brighter than the control line.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I haven't ever heard of those...so it was a digi? If so nothing like seeing it in words!! WOOHOO


----------



## Tigerlilies

CVS drug store, their own brand.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see.I don't think there is a CVS close to me. Is dh excited as we are>?? Did you call the dr about seeing you sooner?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok Ladies,

Time has come....tomorrow is my gender rescan!!! I am sooo excited, just to see the LO again, and of course hopefully find out for sure what he/she is!!

I've attached my new pics. I actually think I may look smaller in them :( I dunno...from now on John may have to take them, it's getting hard to take my own pic in the mirror (speaking of which, don't mind how dirty it is!). Light pink shirt is now...19 weeks, dark pink is for comparison at 16 wks. 

Do you guys have any last minute gender guesses???

Hope you all are doing good this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







004.JPG
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4









002.JPG
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommy2lexi

And of course, I am standing in a slightly different position between both pics. The first one is angled more to my front, second more side view. But still...smaller :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

You do look smaller.....have you lost any weight or perhaps didn't gain any while the baby is growing?
I have a feeling it's a girl!

Jeff is happy I can tell but he's such a guy when it comes to showing emotions like that!


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've actually gained like 19 pounds since this pregnancy began :( HUGE I know...and I think like 7 pounds of that has been since the 2nd tri began!

I'm not sure what is going on. The only thing I can also think of is maybe before it was partially bloat? It used to be a lot more squish and lately is getting a lot harder.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Now I'm worried...I hope everything is ok in there! Not like I feel movement to be reasurred or anything.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Don't worry! Harder is good! Besides, you did a side shot, what if the noticible belly growth is on the sides! I think you need to find a frontal view from before and take another now to compare! Don't worry about movement either, that silly placenta is probably in the way again!


----------



## mommy2lexi

I never took frontal shots :( But, you may be right. I was just telling Sandi (when she was worried abut her bump) that from the side I looked smaller, but that I was wider already..and my hips were spreading more than they already were! I guess all my weight is going to my hips! great....


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL That's okay, that is what started to happen to me too last time!


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies...nicole, You look firmer. Seriously. You can see a few dips in the first pick and it looks firm and hard now. YAY....so u had a gender scan before? What did they say? I am so not a good guesser....I rarely guess but i would say as a guess another girl??? lol.....

How u feeling Lililes? I am still so smoking happy for u.

Reeds...happy 20 weeks. One week from today u have ur scan...YAY. One week one day and we know ours.

AFM.....I had a crazy nite.....fell asleep quicky at 11pm, then got up a few hours later for a pee...baby woke up and would not stop kicking and rolling around. It was so active. So it was hard to sleep and I started thinking too much and was wide awake. This morning driving my kids to school...baby was kicking or punching me hard...I know if I had my hand there I could have felt it on the outside. Maybe my inhaled asthma steriods are making my baby a huge monster baby. 

I have a rant here....there is a chicka on this thread I chat on, she is going through crisis and has before. I have been really supportive and always giving advice on HCG levels as she is having issues with them. She has even had a few threads up asking for others peeps numbers etc ....I have always been supportive, offered prayers and my issue with my levels at the begininng as they were not textbook and I was alwasy comparing them to Sandy's as hers were higher. Anyways....She ignores me. LOL...nevery says thanks and even dropped a thread after I posted on it and started a new one with the same question? Am I being hormonal and bitchy? 
AHHHH....that feels better.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Carole! That is what I was hoping, that it's just firming up. It's got a lot of work to do in that area...lol!

I sort of had a gender scan before. At 17 weeks I had a scan to check the placenta location and asked for the gender. The lady tried for a while but couldn't tell for sure (even though the baby's legs were wide open). 

So excited your scans are coming up too! And of course, rediculously thrilled for Tiger!

Carole: I've said this before, but so jealous of all the movement your feeling...if you ever need some rest, I'll swap my non movement feeling pregnancy with you. Oh, wait a minute, you still have ms...nevermind! LOL!

I'm not sure why that girl would keep ignoring you?! Maybe because you are giving her hope and she may be one of those that just wants the negative, 'oh poor you' kinda feedback??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole that is rude!! I would be offended as well. BOOO to her! 

Nicole I agree you are a bit smaller but your bump has more of a D shape and looks firmer than before. I am sure all is well. 

Good morning Tiger! Hope your feeling well. 

Well ladies things around here have went from bad to worse I tried to talk to Tj last night and it didn't go so well...and he ended up sleeping on the couch and he has already left this morning without even talking to me. I have no idea where he has went. I have a WIC appt today at 1 and then I am thinking I am going to my friend Becky's and hang out and visit with her today. I guess I just can't win. :( And then to top it all off my family changed the time of Thanksgiving and now I won't get to go so I will be alone on the holiday...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww Sandi I am very sorry you guys are having a hard time. Were you able to talk at all or did he ignore it or did it start a huge fight? I think for sure that communication is the hardest (and yet most important) part of a marriage...or relationship for that matter.
How come the time change makes you unable to go to Turkey day?

Sounds like a rough day and morning for you...I hope somehow it can get better.


----------



## needafriend

Well..nicole, I would trade with you for a "normal" uterus any day. I feel so much cause my uterus is so out of place. I know that is why I can't have my kids naturally....I go into labour..major back labour as my uterus tips onto my back. I would love to have my kids naturally as long as the V is still in proper condition afterwards..LOL. I have seen 4 births and WOW, things get stretched eh. So it's a trade off....I have felt baby since 11weeks but I have to be cut and in discomfort for weeks. I already warned Joe he will have to push me out of bed to feed baby in the nite as my muscles will be cut and I can't get up without help for the first week. LOL...

Sandy....is WIC that great prog they have for coupons in the USA?
We don't have that but we do have child tax credit....it goes by how much u make every year. It is a great benefit...no matter what u make u get $100 a month for each child under 5. I used to get $900 a month til Joe and I got married.Now I only get $400 for all the kids. All my income is tax free as my clients are funded by the goverenment so I am paid by them thru an agency. Canada is great!!!

I started getting PVC which is 

Premature ventricular contraction...it's a skipped heart beat. I had it with Landon, they say it's common with PG. They started slowly a few weeks ago and really picked up the last few days. It isn't dangerous but feels like an adrenaline rush or like someone scared u. LOL...I am a wreck, gagging like heck this am, had toast, got sick. MAn oh man.....but I love my baby so much it's worth it 10 fold.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He pretty much just ignored me...just said whatever and turned up the TV so I went to bed and cried myself to sleep. 

The thanksgiving thing is cause my x and I have joint custody of our kids and he has them this week. We had it set up where my family was doing it at 1 at my uncles which is about 45min away from where I live and I had to have them back to him so he could go to his family's by 5. Well now my family has changed their time to 4 so there is really no point in me going. The plan was we was suppose to be there about 11-12 and we would eat about 1 and then we would have time to visit but well that is out the window. I could still go by myself but I am a little mad that they can't just stick to one time and leave it be. I know its probably pregnancy hormones but its crap that they do this every holiday, I didn't get to go to Christmas last year because of it. :(


----------



## needafriend

Opps...forgot to write...
Sorry Sandy your man is being a boob. he should be getting his ass back to get wood and start a fire. Let him sit and pout, he will know what your saying is the truth.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole WIC is a program where they give you vouchers everymonth to get things like milk, eggs, fruits and juice and helps with supplement formula once the baby comes. We have a child tax credit that we get at tax time every year but its on all children you do get more on the younger children...but it helps! When we file we usually get about 2000 back til the child tax credit and then it goes up and last year we got 5400 back! wohoo


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Opps...forgot to write...
> Sorry Sandy your man is being a boob. he should be getting his ass back to get wood and start a fire. Let him sit and pout, he will know what your saying is the truth.


Wow how did you know that he didn't build a fire?? Your good! :thumbup: Thankfully it is not to cold out today, and I am covered with a blanky and warm for now.


----------



## needafriend

WOW....see wwe don't get to have a yearly tax credit for the kids as we get the monthly credit. So it sounds like it works out the be the same. 

I love that WIC program...my cousin in WA used to get that. What a great thing.....I think its better than getting the cash in canada as u should see the casinos and bingos that are packed on child tax payday. it's sad...that money needs to go to help the kids, at least with coupons u know there is food in the house.

I feel like crap ladies....I have toast stuck in my throat..from gaggin so much. Since my stomach stappling anything startchy like bread, rice, pasta are hard to eat. It gets stuck....it's painful too


----------



## needafriend

Lucky guess....lol, I see there may be a pattern. If he wont build one when he is happy with u I doubt he will build one when he is pissed at u


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Man Carole I think you got my MS for the day. Sorry your sick hun. I hope you get it washed down and feel better soon. XX


----------



## Tigerlilies

Man, Sanding I'm sorry things are rough today. I pray everything works out! I'm curious about the Thanksgiving dinner too.....

Carole, yeah, that girl is being rude, I wouldn't bother anymore either. Half wondering if she's a big time atheist and doesn't want anyone "praying" for her?

You guys are hillarious though! I love our thread! Doing good, can feel my uterus changing. The constantly thirsty followed by more trips to the loo has already kicked in but that's it for now.


----------



## needafriend

I think I may have to look at your deer photo's again to get the ball rolling..LOL...well, I need to go get ready as I am off to Costco to grab a few things for Christmas for my rats. I will be on later as always....have a good one ladies, chin up Sandy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yup...we get WIC too.. LOVE it..it really helps with the monthly grocery bills. And I love the child tax credit. Last year was our first time getting it and we got back like $5600 :) Granted this year I'll have to claim my pt work that I've been doing, but hopefully we'll still get a lot back since we usually have more deduction than we are even able to claim. Gotta love tax time!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think you guys missed this post...here is the thanksgiving thing

The thanksgiving thing is cause my x and I have joint custody of our kids and he has them this week. We had it set up where my family was doing it at 1 at my uncles which is about 45min away from where I live and I had to have them back to him so he could go to his family's by 5. Well now my family has changed their time to 4 so there is really no point in me going. The plan was we was suppose to be there about 11-12 and we would eat about 1 and then we would have time to visit but well that is out the window. I could still go by myself but I am a little mad that they can't just stick to one time and leave it be. I know its probably pregnancy hormones but its crap that they do this every holiday, I didn't get to go to Christmas last year because of it.


----------



## needafriend

oh ya...happy 19 weeks nicole and 20 to sandy. and 4w.1d to you dear lilies.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Man I am sorry about Turkey day. Personally I hate it when times change or people change their minds, I am WAY too scheduled for all that crap. It sucks...I'm sorry :( I also feel bad that you have to 'share' your kids. I don't know how you guys do that...I give you big props...I'm too selfish and would want them all to myself. I can imagine it gets really hard around the holidays.

For us, this is our first time doing a holiday on the actual holiday for the first time in years. With John's work schedule we usually celebrate on a different day. Like this year Christmas is on a Sat...but we'll be celebrating the Wed. before since John has to work that weekend. Again, gotta mention how EXCITED I am for xmas!! I just love it!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I second everything Nicole typed! (yeah, it's a bit lazy but I completely agree).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I actually don't mind the shared custody. My kids are older and they are content with it. When Dylan was smaller I hated it...my x and I split when he was 2 and it broke my heart everytime I had to send him to his dad's. But now my kids are 15,14 and 7. Now that I am not working though I am hating the being alone that week and my oldest are wanting to come live with me full time and my son is wishy washy LOL. I am not sure what time will bring but as long as they are happy I can live with it. ;)


----------



## needafriend

I am with reeds ....my boys are 10 and 12....Joe has been in Landons life since he was 2 so he always remembers him and doesn't have memories of Ed and I together. Ed...the ex is a butt head, cheap and lazy but other than that he is a hands on dad and loves the boys. He just sends the wrong message to them at times about working for what u want and having the desire to better yourself. He lets the church provide alot for him which is wrong. he is able bodied, has a degree as a copy writer but chooses to work as a janitor at a skating arena. He was a honor student and has tons of potential but it lazy. My oldest see's it and knows it's wrong to take advantage of the charity of others when u don't need it. He just started working full time and told the boys last year that he had to go to the food bank cause mom takes all his $$ for support. 
Long and short of it, i let him go 2 years without paying me a penny to get his shit together, I bought everything and paid for everything for the boys. Then a year ago we went to court against my advice, I wanted to settle it out of court and just get $100 a kid per month. Judge was mad at him and made him pay guideline support which is $650. LOL...and he called me a greedly biotch for asking for the hundred a kid. I also wiped out the $15,000 he owed in retro support. But my kids will know the truth one day...well my oldest knows already and thinks it's shady of his dad not to help out on his own. The goverenment takes part of his checks to pay me. when there are field trips he wont help out or nothing but thats ok....my boys aren't dumb and they will figure it out on their own. Other than that....he is good. LOL


----------



## needafriend

So, I was just on skype with my hunny and he tells me he has some bad news. His sisters little boys was playing with our camera and it's now broke. LOL..Joe was so upset....he has no clue I just bought us a new one for his bday. Perfect timing but i will have to give it to him early as we need it before dec 30


----------



## needafriend

This is my hero..my dad. Nicole, we never chatted then but my dad almost died this summer with a blood infection that caused heart & kidney failure. He was on life support for 3 weeks at only 57 years old. He is skinny and aged about 5 years now but he is here with us healing. (actually, they live in Yuma for 1/2 the year. I love that man so much.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Awww Carole, you're dad is handsome! I'm so glad he's doing better! BTW, you really do have the patience of a saint! How in the world did you stay with your ex so long? He sounds like such a jerk!

AFM, I'm currently without water. Hubby has to put in more support in the wall to run the new plumbing through, therefore, now has to redo the new plumbing he did on Sunday (it never fails, all our projects go that way...redoing work b.c it wasn't quite right or good enough!). The structural inspector was again a no show today, Jeff called everyone he could and no one would help him or give him a straight answer. Unbelievable!


----------



## needafriend

Thanks lilies....we all think our dad is the best. God saved him. Even the Dr's were shocked he made it. They asked if there was a DNR in place...seems like a dream now.

So ladies....my big trip is coming up in just over a week. Here is my list, let me know if I am missing anything please. 

*Already ordered and have to just pick up from walmart:*
Bouncer chair
swing/glider (plug in one...yay no batteries)
Table for clothes, diapers etc
playard
nursing pillow
Huge case of sensitive wipes
1 case of 185 newborn diapers
baby monitor

THINGS I NEED TO STILL BUY:
Breast pads
Bottles
Bottle sanitizer 
baby laundry soap
diaper wipe warmer times 2
crib sheets
playard sheets
bedding set
stroller
car seat
crib
mattress
recieving blankets
face clothes
lotion/soap/shampoo johnston & johnston basket

Pink or blue clothes....
(mom is getting me a nice diaper bag, sister is making me thick recieving blankets, aunty is making blankets...I still have some homemade ones aunty made from landon...they are blue)

Is there anything I am forgetting....it's been so long.


----------



## needafriend

I don't know how I stayed either...had the kids, we got baptised together after Joshua was born. Ed was a catholic and I was brought up in the Baptist church so he converted to mine as he liked it better. I guess i thought I could never get better and had to do what was best for my kids....then he started lying about puffing to me and being physical....and suing his employeer for easy money....enough was enough. I left and quit my job of 15 yrs, moved to edmonton with no family, no job nothing. Got a job running a group home, loser and i got back together for a year and then i said nope.
left him again and 3 months later I fell in love with my joe.yay!!


----------



## Tigerlilies




----------



## needafriend

What u trying to post lilies? I can't wait for u to get a ticker up. How u feeling today?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ha! I did it! All on my own without technological hubby's help! (well almost announced it on FB first!) And again, dang Sandi, I can't believe you caught that so fast!


----------



## needafriend

Wow....it;s coming along nicely. When do u think it will be finished?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, is a mattress protector an automatic in your list for bed sheets? I didn't see pacifiers but again, that might be an automatic with the bottles.

I feel fine, my left nipple is VERY tingly though! Had some heartburn after lunch but doing better now! 

How's everyone else doing!?! Did Nicole go to bed early tonight for her big scan tomorrow?


----------



## Tigerlilies

needafriend said:


> Wow....it;s coming along nicely. When do u think it will be finished?

My Dear Heavenly Father I hope before Christmas! I first thought that wouldn't be an issue but now I have doubts!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Can you see that picture that I tried to link up above now? 

I have a couple more pics for FB from the inside of the addition but my camera and computer have some sort of grudge against each other, I might have to take it with my phone and post the new ones that way. The pics I have on FB now Jeff took with his phone last week.


----------



## needafriend

I saw the facebook ones ...the ones on bnb didnt come up for me. Good one on the pacifers...forgot.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I was trying to post my bfp digi above but I linked it through my gmail account and it looks like it won't come up unless I'm actually on gmail. Weird. But all the construction pics are on FB.


----------



## needafriend

I want to see that bfp digi.yahoo


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies...I didnt go back and read all the post but will later...yep Tiger I was on top of that test. LOL I hope u got it dow before anyone else seen it. XX

Asfm I am at my sisters...long story but of course I have been up almost all night with a tension or stress headache. I dont know that Tj and I will get through this instead of him being able to admit anything wrong on his end he accused me of cheating....turns out he has been snooping on my FB which I have nothing to hide so I never log out anyway. But my friend Stacy sent me a message on there about a male friend that I wasrather fond of at one point just telling me he said hi and missed me(he is in prison) and I replid to tell him hi and I miss him as well and to update him that I am married and we r expecting...and somehow out of that message Tj got that I am cheating and want to be with thisa guy. I cant live not being trusted...their is no real relationship there if that is what he really believes. So as of now I am pretty scared about what the future holds my me, my baby and my other kiddos. I really dont know what to do if I was still working I wouldnt be so scared cause I made more than enough to take care of my family...but now...well I am dependent on him....


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh babe, I'm sorry. The is being completely irrational. Perhaps a more direct approach....confront him and ask him if he's looking for a way out of the marriage, if he says no, confront him that's how he's acting by not talking to you, ignoring you when you ask for a favor, accusing you of cheating. Maybe presenting it like That would be more of a wake up call of his behavior.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi ladies...seems I missed a lot last night.

Sandi, I am so sorry sweetie, but I gotta agree with Tiger, the best approach is the up front one. Just say exactly how you feel and be direct. Ask if he wants to remain married, and see where it goes. I am all for ultimatums...to a degree. I think if he wants to still be with you and work it out, he has to be dedicated to doing so and working through the problems. If not...you don't deserve to be putting so much stress on yourself over it. YOu can't change the marriage alone.

AFM; U/S went wonderfully, they ended up doing a full 20 weeks exam, and said everything is perfect, my placenta has even moved up!! But, it's still at the front, so guess it will still be a little bit till I am feeling more movement.

AND>>>>>>> my intuition was right.....it's a BOY!


----------



## needafriend

WOW...first of all congrats on having a healthy little boy nicole. YAY

Reeds....so sorry to hear whats up with u and your man. I agree totally with Nicole, he needs to decide. 
Sorry its been rough for u lately....
AFM...was at my 19 week prenatal visit, Dr very pleased I dropped weight and bp was good, baby was kicking as he was listening to it with the doppler.


----------



## needafriend

I want to know now so bad....just skyped hubby pouting as this week is going to be so long til he is home. I can't wait as this time next week i will know if we are having a son or daughter. WOW...baby has been so wildy active the last two days. I was in bed last nite and my 10 yr old was messing around in his room when he was supossed to be snoozing. It was 9:30pm and I was in bed as well....(lazy and bored) I shouted for him to get to bed and I startled the baby. It was amazing.....

Nicole...Love the pics of the outfits for Lucas. YAYAYAY. 

Lilies...how are u feeling today girl?


----------



## Tigerlilies

mommy2lexi said:


> AFM; U/S went wonderfully, they ended up doing a full 20 weeks exam, and said everything is perfect, my placenta has even moved up!! But, it's still at the front, so guess it will still be a little bit till I am feeling more movement.
> 
> AND>>>>>>> my intuition was right.....it's a BOY!

OH YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: :blue:
I know it would have been easier with a girl, but DH has be excited about a son! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Tigerlilies

needafriend said:


> AFM...was at my 19 week prenatal visit, Dr very pleased I dropped weight and bp was good, baby was kicking as he was listening to it with the doppler.

YAAAYYY, more happy news!!!! I love it!!! So proud of you for being able to lose some weight! (now if I could just follow suit!)
:rofl: that was funny about startling the baby! Poor little guy/girl!

I'm doing fine, my nipples felt like I had icy-hot on them last night! But luckily it didn't last long. And yesterday at work it was really light so I closed my door for a nap and slept a whole hour! I slept so hard I didn't even hear my phone ring! But so far, nothing today. I did call the OB again yesterday and asked the receptionist to ask the dr directly about me coming in before the 8wks scan and they called back saying yes, he would like to see me! (stupid nurse, I knew he would!) So I have a late morning apt Monday (Thank our Heavenly Father too that Monday is a light day at work too b.c that was the latest apt they had!)


----------



## needafriend

What wonderful news lilies about the apt. YAY for the icy/hot nipples.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole and Sandi, how was your Thanksgiving?
What did you do last night Carole?

AFM, Jeff was trying to work on some plumbing before we went to his mom's and twist wrong I guess, hurt his back (kind of a chronic problem for him) and we ended up not going anywhere.:nope:His mom was nice enough to bring over left overs so we'd have something to eat but it was a pretty miserable day. Getting a bit nervous, no symptoms yesterday, so far nothing today.:sad1: I hate this not knowing if everything is okay.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Our Turkey day was nice...went to my parents house. I think we will start having family functions at our house from now on though. So much easier to just let Lexi go being as our house is already 'lexi proof' to an extent...rather then chase her all over b/c she's getting into this or that. Lots of yummy turkey though (my favorite!!).

Tiger: Please do not worry about the symptoms...I mean I know that sounds crazy to tell you that....b/c I was a nervous wreck (hell still am)...but keep in mind I still have NO symptoms really. The only thing that ever hurt in this pregnancy was my bbs at first and even that wasn't bad at all. I had a week of ms that I thought was going to turn into real ms, but ended up being a stomach bug the whole family caught from the ER! So NOTHING this time around. I am almost 20 weeks and still don't even really feel movement. I have sciatica, but had that before towards the end of my pregnancy w/ Lexi and it doesn't go away...but other than that (and getting fat) I wouldn't even know I was prego. Maybe you'll have an easy pregnancy too!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and for fun, you should take those intelligender tests when you get a little further along. I did 3 w/ lexi all said girl...two w/ this one both said boy. Sandi did them too, hers said boy as well...we'll have to wait till next week to see if hers was right...but def. something fun :)


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies...I wish they had those tests in canada. well...got up extra early for mom to try and catch some of the black fri sales for nintendo ds lites. She needs 4 for some grand kids....sold out. Going to be heading to work this am....going shopping for a bday gift for my sons friend. It has to be a special one as they are picking the kids up in a limo, taking them to the most $$ rest in Edm that spins. LOL...so off the the fancy stores I go today. 
Lilies....Every pg and every one is so different. I know God has his hand on your baby, all is good. I am still so happy for u and Jeff. 

Reeds girl...how are u today? I hope things will get better and u both can work through this last rough patch, baby needs both mom and dad....God bless.

Nicole...u just reminded me about kids touching everything....YIKES, i am going to need some baby gates are we are a three level house and I do not trust my kids to rememeber to shut the door to the basement. 

I am getting so excited that I am havign a baby...I know, I am a dork.....been pg for awhile now but it's really sinking in. I look pg and not just fat, plus feeling babes move so much. Life is perfect...just need my man home safe.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh yeah...into everything...we only have baby gates up going into the kitchen, but our house is one story so it works. Most annoying this is our door hands are all the lever kind and lexi can get on her tip toes and open every door...so we have to keep the front door locked, etc. FUN times!!

Haha, you aren't a dork...it's cute!! I wish I was feeling stuff to feel more pregnant. As I got dressed for turkey day I realized that I really just look fat. I mean I am sure people can tell I am prego (I hope!)...but everything is going wider...and I am getting HUGE...not cool. I've gained WAY too much weight already...I am hungry all the time and have no fluid in my band. I contemplated getting some put in to help me not gain so much, but not sure I wanna even mess with that being prego or just wait till the baby comes and deal with it???

When does Joe come home?? Soon right and your u/s is next week!! I am guessing girl for you!


----------



## needafriend

He gets home tuesday nite....Wed 10am scan. YAY. I have no clue what we are having...no "feeling" at all, never did with my boys either. 

I am sure u look amazing Nicole. I would not mess with your band, just try to be careful, cut a few things out that aren't 100% a must have and all will be good. U have to feed your little boy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole so happy your having a boy!! I so hope I join you in team blue on tuesday!! 

Tiger I am sure all is fine...remember none of us had symptoms til farther along...and now my ms won't go away. LOL 

Carole 4 more sleeps and Joe will be home and you get your scan! 

Things are okay here...just doing the existing thing. Baby is super active and my oldest daughter got to feel the baby from outside yesterday she was so excited!


----------



## Tigerlilies

How's everyone doing?

Nothing physically different with me. The guys are finally here to put the siding on (was suppose to have gotten done yesterday, no explanation to why they didn't come then). It is one step closer to getting insulation in though! (the house is so cold in the mornings!) Unfortunately, Jeff's back is still really sore so I'm not any closer to temporarily setting the kitchen sink back up. I offer to finish the job but he said you have to be really strong to hold those PVC pipes together while the glue dries. Personally I'd still like to give it a try!!!!


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....I am hoping that your reno gets done soon, it must be madness living without one.

So ladies...I had a dream last nite as to what team I was on.....it's team poultry. LOL...I had a dream that I had a baby turkey. Dr said it was common and if he clipped the wings, drumsticks and I kept breast feeding it....it would turn into a baby. Now that's weird. And no I did not have a drinky poo last nite. Must be all this turkey talk with thanksgiving. 

Baby is really keeping me up at nite, I get up to use the bathroom and then it wakes up. Joe will be home on Tuesday nite...very pleased. Kid free this weekend, think I'm going to go to the movies. Beautiful day here....+2 which is a heck of a lot nicer than -35.
Hope u are all well and happy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA about the dream!!! Craziness!!

Can't wait to see more pics of the reno Tiger!! I bet you can't wait until it's done. It took us 3 days to lay our laminate floors, and it absolutely drove me nuts. I can't stand not having all my crap in it's own place!

Sandi, I know you said existing, have you guys talked anymore? Is he still sleeping on the couch?

Very cool about you two feeling baby so much. I am so very jealous. I have been feeling Lucas the past two days in a row...if it continues I'll be happy. Could just be a fluke, lol! Still so weird to know he's a he and be able to call him by his name. Just hope the next u/s I have he's still a boy...haha! That always is in the back of my head, those people who get told their baby is 'for sure' a girl or boy then they deliver the other!!! Bought some more clothes the other day...so weird to do 'boy' shopping. Can't wait till it all gets here...may have to take a pic to share all my excitement w/ you guys!

So excited for you two to get your scans this week!!! Let the countdowns begin! And Tiger, your first appt is Monday right?! YAY!


----------



## needafriend

Can't wait for pics....I know it must be weird knowing you have a baby boy already.
I am sure u will start feeling babes regularly now as it is about 10.5 inches long now. Congrats on all the movement the last few days.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yes, very weird! And exciting :)

So nice to feel more constant movement (if it continues like this). Can't wait for John to feel him, Joe should be able to feel yours when he gets home I bet!! John tried to feel him last night, but couldn't then he gave up and we were talking and I put the remote on my belly (was lying down) and it jumped. So cool!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!! I got the kids a new puppy...incase you havent seen him on FB I will upload a pic


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ohhhh, how cute Reeds!!!! I LOOOOVE animals! If I had a bigger house and a professional dog washer, I'd have a dozen dogs!

Yay for more baby movement from baby Lucus! (hehe) That is a bit weird but I love it! I know there's been plenty of wrong sex guesses but I hope not! Maybe you should keep your receipts for your gender specific stuff just in case. :winkwink: 

Carole, I hope you're having a nice and relaxing weekend. This must be the toughest when the time for Joe to get home is so close! Regardless of baby be a night owl, I'll bet you'll sleep great Tuesday night!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, and we'll get a 4d u/s around 28 weeks...they will be able to tell for sure then! 

How are you feeling hun? Appt soon!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...I think Tj and I maybe on the mend. He actually called me tonight from work...and asked if he could come home tonight so we can talk and he told me he loved me before he hung up!!! wooohoo. I have missed him. I just hope its not bad....FX and a prayer.


----------



## needafriend

FX for u reeds...nice fur baby. 

AFM....going out with my cheater friend for wings tonite. Joe isn't too happy as its a sat nite, but he trusts me...just not her. A friend of hers was mad at her the other day and ratted her out to her hubby about her cardio workouts with these other guys. He was not impressed but decided to give her another chance for the fourth time...LOL. Oh the drama.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Your in for a interesting night!! SHould be good for listening. ;) Is she going to try to stay faithful this time? 

ALmost time for Joe to be home!! I bet your getting excited.


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies....she is going to try but she thinks she was cursed by his mother whom passed away....a greek curse to be unfaithful. LOL...funny eh

Reeds....how are things on the home front?

Nicole...how is the shopping going for your little man? I am so excited to see what we are having, Joe said he had a feeling it was a girl. Time will tell. 

Lilies...how are u? So when is your Dr apt? Hope u are feeling well and your reno isnt driving u nuts.

AFM....I am good, chilling out and getting ready to pick up my kids from their dad tonite. I went for lunch at this resturant with a client on fri and had this spinach salad...I AM ADDICTED NOW. It has a tangerine dressing, candies pecans on it...yum. I am ordering a 1/2 order for supper tonite. I had a dream about cake last nite....Costoc cake. If it was sold by the piece I so would have battled the lines for a chunk today. CAKE...yummm...lol.
Joe will be home tuesday nite...so excited. And wed is the big day, off to the usa on fri...so so so excited.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole..Tj and I had a great talk. He is home and we will be working it all out! :)

I have been fretting about movement today and have a call into my dr. I haven't felt any movement at all today...have tried all the tricks. Cold water and laying on my left side. I am now eating pudding with fruit in it for the sugar. Hope it gets him movning soon


----------



## needafriend

I saw that on your post...all is ok. My baby has been really quiet today as well. The odd little knock here and there but nothing like it has been. Granted I have been lazy as heck today and not moving much from the couch. Catching up on all the movies I wanted to see before joe comes home. Watched An education...very good movie. 
So that's why baby is not moving for me...or its going through a growth spurt.

SO SO happy about u and TJ, love/marriage is a rollercoaster and there are always ups and downs. If we never had a low we would never truly appreciate the ups.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww so glad you guys are working it out hun! I wouldn't worry too much about a slow day movement wise...I mean we are all pretty early still...not like being 28 weeks and suddenly not feeling anything. The last two days I have felt movement and nothing today...go figure.

Carole...I already put my vote in a few posts ago that you are having a girl. Hope Joe and I are right!! :) It's gonna be a great week for you!! So many good things happening! Shopping is good...I have picked out everything, just waiting on $$ to buy more! LOL!

If I remember correctly Tigers first appt is tomorrow!! YAY!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole. Hope you had a great weekend. 

Carole I have been lazy today too..actually took a 2 hour nap so maybe I missed the movement then...

I am thrilled that Tj and I are making up. Things feel really good between us right now. I think we both had some built up issues that needed to be talked out and we was holding it all in.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm sure...we all have moments like that. Relationships are hard work!!! Worth it though :) At least you were able to talk through it, that is the important part. I am sure hormones don't help in the mix....at least they don't at my house...lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no not all..my hormones are all over the place! MOODY MOODY I am. LOL


----------



## needafriend

That's wonderful and make up sex rocks. 

I am still clueless on the sex guess, if I was having the baby with my ex and we have three boys...I would say the odds are in favor of a girl. But the man is who determines the sex and boy oh boy Iam 50/50 on this one. I will be thrilled either way....as time goes on and I see how other TR girls are ttc and having eptopic pg or not getting a positive, I know God has blessed us sooo much and will take what he give us with open arms. Plus....a baby girl with nappy hair in ponytails....AAAWW...lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

Mine too!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaay for Sandi and Tj!!!!! So glad things are working out! :cloud9:

Don't worry about not much movement girls, babies have lazy days too! I haven't felt mine yet! :hehe: 

Carole, I'll say it again, I'm with Nicole and Joe, it's gonna be team pink for you! But I think it's team blue for Sandi.....

Yeah, I'll probably get blood drawn tomorrow, my apt is 11am, thank God it is a light day at work for tomorrow. (I think He does that on purpose!) I really want to ask for hcg levels once a week until my 8wk scan but then I feel like I'm not putting my trust in God......

Well ladies, stay warm, enjoy the baby boy shopping Nicole! Just a matter of days now from the rest of ya!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger can't wait for a update from your appt tomorrow. 


Girls I just felt movement!! WOOOHOOO


----------



## needafriend

So glad your pg too lilies....how perfect, we can all complain together. Happy 5 weeks tomorrow.....
So who is with me on the costco cake craving....


----------



## needafriend

YAY...sandy....see, babes is fine. just growing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks...I am such a worry wart. LOL I am so happy now. Grinning like a cat that swallowed the canary.


----------



## needafriend

So ladies...I think I just made $90..lol. I listed my doppler on kijiji which is canada's craigs list. I bought it for $60 (i think) and will make cash. LOL....I never use it anymore as I feel babes so much and would rather use the money for baby items. YAY....will find out tonite if she will take the deal.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX she takes it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Good luck on the listing! I LOVEEEEE our Craigslist...it's like an addiction...but then again shopping is in general. 

I am with you on ANY cake craving!! ;)

Tiger...good luck w/ your appt hun! I am just so happy for you to be pg with us again!! Please fill us in when you get done!

Sandi...see...LO is just fine in there, must have been that long nap you took..hehe!

Ok guys, can I show the stroller I just got? I'm such a dork and completely excited over all things baby. This is our baby present from my parents. My mom just got it via the cyber monday sales. They have the carseat on sale too, but we are buying that and have no $ right now..lol..I'm sure it will go on sale again..maybe w/ the new year?
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole that is so nice!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I think I have popped..

here is 19+5


and 20+5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well when I put them on here and compare maybe not but I feel bigger...I think I am rounder. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Looks bigger to me, I use your tattoo for the reference point...looking good ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh gosh Nicole you are right my tattoo has moved. LOL. Time for for your and Carole's bumps. :)

YOu ladies still thinking boy with this bump?


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...I don't think the tattoo moved, more that the bump is growing....I notice more growth under and to the right of your tattoo (on the picture) :) Looks boyish to me!!! Not too much longer till we know for sure!


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'll post mine Tuesday morning. Do you take your own pic?? It's getting to be really hard to take my own :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I take mine with my cell phone and just email it to my email account and save it to my computer. I find it hard to take with a real camera but I can with my phone. 

I so see what your saying about the tattoo...I will have to always be sure to take it from this side so we have something to compare to. I have to admit I am feeling pretty big right now. I have now according to my scales gained 5lbs guess we will know for sure in 2 more sleeps!! :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Only 5 pounds? I am super jealous. I've gained like 20 already...not sure what the hell to do if this progresses like this. Lucas is only 4 days ahead right now. Sad to say I think I am gaining weight EVERYwhere and that is the problem.

Def. keep taking them from that side....gotta love reference points!!! I take mine from my 'tattoo side' as well ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love your tat! 

On our last u/s the baby was a week and 3 days ahead so we will see if s/he decided so slow down in growth or not. 

I look at our tickers and so amazed at the length of our babies now.


----------



## needafriend

I am peed off...I ordered my spinach salad, drove like 10 mins to get it as the rest is not by my house. Bring it home and it's missing the feta. Buggers...I called them and complained and have a free salad waiting for me next time I order. Doesn't help me for tonites salad as the feta I have is harder and not as creamy for a spinach salad...more for a greek salad. LOL...talk about hormones. 

I will have to wait for a bump pic as Joe's sisters boys broke our camera in africa and I bought him a new one for his bday Dec 30 but we have concerts etc coming up and need one sooner so I will have to give it to him early. Not a ton of difference in appearance but way way harder and alittle wider.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I would be so mad too!! Mess with my food and that makes me a angry pregnant woman! LOL


----------



## needafriend

Nicole....love the stroller. My mom and dad usually ask me what I wanted as "the gift" with each of my boys but with this one what haven't asked and out of all the pg's its the one I have nothing. I gave it all away when I moved to Edmonton. LOL...Kinda odd but we are lucky that we both have good jobs so it's not an issue but makes me wonder why she hasn't asked???? There are my hormones again over analysing everything.


----------



## needafriend

so I am in a pickle....I had my doppler listed for $125 obo and the lady offered $80 and I countered at $90, she has yet to get back to me. So....I had another lady who wants it for $125....and yet to hear from the first one. What should i do? Sell to the first who commits?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep!! Sell it woman! You made no promises to the first lady. Take the money and run


----------



## needafriend

I just called Joe in Africa to get his opinion....thats what he said, $125 will buy alot for baby and I can't wait forever while she makes up her mind. Plus I listed my phone nu,mber and she never called me or gave me hers to call her back on.


----------



## needafriend

YAY....I just sold it for $125. The first girl never got back to me so....first to show me the money and it is a done deal.


----------



## needafriend

YAY....I just sold it for $125. The first girl never got back to me so....first to show me the money and it is a done deal.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, good job on the Doppler selling! I would have done the same.

Reeds, you definitely look more round and firmer.

Nicole, I love the double stroller!

Well, I took my temp today (I'm so paranoid) and it was low....granted the house is 60 degrees F but I felt warm under the blankets but maybe just breathing in the cold air could affect it? I'm trying to just let things be in God's hands but I'm really nervous.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger my temp went up and down too that is why I stopped temping it was making me so anxious. Sending up a prayer that your bean is ok. XX


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awesome on making money on the doppler...YAY!

And yes, please give Joe his camera early so we can see your bump!! And of course for you guys to use it, but more importantly for us ;)

Tiger: Please try not to worry too much. I know I sound crazy saying that since I have had a m/c too and hated when people told me that. But, you gotta keep in mind you guys have a lot going on with the reno and everything, just try to stay positive. I wouldn't even continue temping after getting the BFP...I mean, what would that do for you other than cause potentially non-necessary stress. You got the BFP, now be positive and happy and have faith this will be your for keeps LO!! :) Hope your dr. appt goes well today!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, weird about your parents not asking...maybe they are waiting till after the holidays?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I agree with Nicole, they may not want to use that gift a Christmas gift.

Unfortunately I'm worried sick now, I have brown CM and yeah, as long as it's not pink or red but 5wks is a bit late for brown CM and this is what happened to Amos. :sad1:


----------



## mommy2lexi

What time is your dr. appt hun? I totally understand the fear of being prego after m/c. I had a little bit of brown blood early in this pregnancy, but it went away pretty quickly. Then I had those bright red bleeds at 12 and 15 weeks. I can't say don't worry...because it's scary...but good thing you already have a dr. appt and your dr. seems very attentive to your worries. I am sure it's nothing, but always good to get it checked out. Is it alot? Or just the amount it would be if you were lightly spotting (but shaded brown)??


----------



## Tigerlilies

My apt is in 45min, I'll be leaving work in 15. It's not much when I wipe but a small amount is collecting on my panty liner. I'm cramping a little bit too.....


----------



## mommy2lexi

I am praying it's nothing, maybe just some residual from implantation? Let us know how the dr. appt goes. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I just went to the bathroom again. It's over.......


----------



## mommy2lexi

Are you sure? :(


----------



## needafriend

I would not temp as well...Sandi and I were always on the phone or testing if our temps were lower. I had brown cm as well.....It will be ok hun. I will say a prayer now.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Bleeding red now and it's a significant amount. Thank you so much for the prayers.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Did you end up going to the dr?


----------



## needafriend

Awww lilies....I am praying its just a bleed from baby snuggling in.


----------



## Tigerlilies

It's definitely not a snuggle, there's tissue too. I just left the office, did blood work, will have it repeated Wednesday. Next is a fertility clinic.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh hun I am so very sorry :( 

Fertility clinic sounds like a good idea...will you have to wait long to get in? What did your dr. today say??

Big hugs sweetie...


----------



## needafriend

Sending hugs your way too...sorry to hear you are going through this and glad to hear they are being proactive and sending your somewhere for advice and help. HUGGSSS


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Saying prayers for you Tiger.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I haven't been referred yet, I'm guessing they'll wait until things are confirmed after my Wednesday blood tests. I hope we can get some tests done before the end of the year since my deductible is met. We'll see. Having quit a bit of cramping now. Thank God this happened when I had a half day off work.


----------



## mommy2lexi

That would def. be ideal if you can get some tests done while the deductable is already met! You may just have to be forceful with them about getting you in. I am just so sorry hun...are you ok?


----------



## needafriend

I am sending prayers and positive thoughts to u and Jeff. Hoping you get some answers soon girl. Hugs to u!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I am so sorry. I wish there was something I could do or say to take your pain away. Praying for you and Jeff. I know God is with you during your time of pain. XXX


----------



## mommy2lexi

Just wanted to say good luck at your scan tomorrow Sandi!!! What time is it, and when will we hear back from you?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My scan is at 1pm. I will post as soon as I can on here...but I will update FB as soon as the scan is done,LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...well it's a good thing I am on your fb!! I can't wait to hear what you're having!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep be watching. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Good luck as well...hope you get what you wish for. YAY


----------



## needafriend

Happy 21w sandy and happy 20w nicole. Yay for gender scan today!! The man comes home tonite, got to shave and look like a lady again...very excited. Tomorrow at 10:30 we hear the news as well, then fri am we are off the the USA to get our stuff.
Hope you all have a great day.
Lilies...your in my thoughts more than u know. hugs girl..


----------



## mommy2lexi

Can't wait to hear Reeds results from her scan and very happy your hubby comes home tonight Carole. Then your big day is tomorrow...I'm sure w/ hubby coming home tonight we won't hear from you for a while (wink wink), but do let us know the results tomorrow.

As for me, I am starting to get a bit worried about these damn headaches I have been getting. Have you ladies been having headaches or had them bad in past pregnancies? For the past week I have a headache every day...but it usually doesn't start until noon, then lasts the rest of the day/evening and better next morning, until noon again. Is this bad? I've also noticed now I am slightly nauseous in the evenings all the sudden. I attributed that to starting up my antidepressants, but that was a few weeks ago, so I shouldn't be nauseous from them now. I dunno, guess I am just paranoid. My blood pressure is ALWAYS 120/70 and I took it last night and I don't remember the top number, but the bottom number was 88, just took it again now, and it's fine again. UGHHH...thanks for listening...I'm sure nothings wrong, just outta character for me.


----------



## needafriend

What is the name of your drug again....zantac or something like that? I will google it and see the side effects. I bet that is it....or a sudden increase in hormones? Could be lack of sex...lol are u off the ban yet? I tell ya....I will be a happy girl tonite, way too long for me.(wink wink)


----------



## mommy2lexi

It's zoloft...nausea is a side effect, but in my case normally lasts the first few days...this nausea just started the past 3 nights or so and I've been taking the meds for a bit longer. I'm sure it's nothing, just my day to be paranoid..lol!

Yup...off the sex ban (I would imagine, since they said the previa was resolved)...we dtd last night for the first time since 11 weeks...maybe that caused the raise in bp?? HAHA! Granted I took my bp about 4 hours after. Didn't even think of that.

Mainly just a bunch of little things adding up to worry me.


----------



## needafriend

I just read that zoloft can cause headaches in 2% of woman....I would chalk it up to hormones with baby. I tend to get a fair bit of them. As well....weather change is HUGE for me with getting headaches as well. I wouldn't worry too much but take note of the weather as changes in that can be shocking on how it affects your body.
Glad u got some lovin last nite....I am sure hubby is even happier. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

How true...I didn't even think of the weather. Thanks!!

And yeah, I am sure he's a happy boy again ;)


----------



## needafriend

I so excited for sandy right now....I just texted her....said she gets to see babes weiner soon. I hope she is happy and gets what she wants. I can't wait to be on that table this time tomorrow.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, now I am jealous and left outta the 'texting loop' since I don't have text! May have to add that to my plan...lol!

I can't wait for you BOTH to know! Do you still not have ANY kinda feeling either way? I think yours is a girl (but I also used to think Sandi's was a girl too...).


----------



## needafriend

U should have seen us when we were first pg....texting back pee sticks, temps etc...we were so nuts. 
I have no clue as to what we are having. If I was with my ex husband as I had the 3 boys with him, I would say def girl but he is not the daddy. LOL
Joe has never had a baby before, he comes from a family of 4 boys 2 girls. I really don't know....it's a 50/50 shot. The only thing different with this pg from my boys is I am mroe gaggy but Iam also almost 6 years older. Time will tell.....I am thrilled either way.


----------



## needafriend

I have to go get landon in 15 mins...I am going to miss sandy's post. LOL...I hope she texts me. I never guess on people but I did with her and felt it is a boy. Wonder if Iam right....


----------



## needafriend

I am back..no news eh. Thought she was 2 hours ahead of me...must be only one.


----------



## needafriend

I am so happy for u Sandy. Congrats!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

YAY...congrats to Sandi!! Seems the intelligender was right for both of us ;)

Ok...no onto something serious...where are the pics of stuff you bought? I wanna see pics!!!! I have a slight addiction :)

Speaking of which, I have some baby clothes coming via a Kohls order tomorrow...would it be completely annoying if I post pics? haha!


----------



## mommy2lexi

And Carole, I am glad your appt is in the morning, not TOO much longer till we all know!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here he is...he is measuring 21+3. His little head was measuring 22 weeks. LOL






Here is the rest of the news from the dr appt:

We did get to see our lovely little man today and all seems to be fine at this point however I don't know if you guys remember that I have been sick with alot of joint pain...well it turns out I have the Parvo virus. It affects my red blood cells and my bone marrow. There is nothing they can do for me but will be monitoring the baby closely and been doing more ultrasounds to check his bone marrow and he blood flow. If it starts to affect him they will have to give him a blood transfusion through his umbilical cord or if its close enough to term we will deliver. He wants to get me to 36weeks and will probably deliver then to give him less chance of getting it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

How come on the u/s pic it says 20+3? 

Crazy about the parvo...I didn't know it would effect him like that...didn't think they said much last time at your appt about it. Sounds like they are being really proactive and monitoring it closely. So, it won't effect you at all though? I am glad HE is doing well!!! And slightly jealous that now both you and Carole will get to see/hold your LO's weeks before me!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I meant to put 21+3. That is what he measuring. I am whacky from no sleep.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They just tested me for it 2 weeks ago when I went in for the migraines. Well it affects me with the joint pain and headaches. Increased exhaustion. It is attacking my red blood cells and bone marrow. But he said it is not life threatening and he will watch us. I am guessing there is no treatment for it or if there is not while I am pregnant. I haven't googled it all cause I am afraid of the negative I will find. I would rather just trust in my dr and go day by day.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Def. no googling! Bad news to google things! Trust in your dr. sounds like he is really looking out for you and the LO :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh sorry I mirunderstood about the 20+3..by my lmp I would be 20+3 but the baby has been a week ahead the whole time and so they moved me to April 12 for the edd putting me at 21 but today he was measuring 21+3. Its all so confusing. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

wow..that is crazy..never heard of someone measuring ahead of their lmp. I've heard of behind (like me, since I ovulated a week late). Maybe my guy will come early around your due date...my bday is the 11th :)

So, also...your now a March mommy to be right? Since dr. won't let you go past 36 weeks. I feel so alone...lol!!

Are you excited your getting the boy you wanted? When does the shopping begin?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

If all is going well he will let me go past 36 weeks but he said he will induce if there is any sign of it affecting the baby at term...which he said was then. I am hoping to make it to my edd and go natural but don't want any harm to Gunner.


----------



## needafriend

WOW...thats crazy..parvo, isn't that a bug dogs get? I am so happy u know all this and Dr is following u closely. Nothing is textbook nowdays.

AFM...I am pouting, Joe's flight yesterday from africa was 2 hours late, flight from brussels was 1 hour late, he missed his flight in Housten due to the delays. He just left texas and had to fly to Chicago instead of right to edmonton. Now his flight is late to chicago and he may miss his flight to edmonton. Already he is going to be here around 12am....so, just waiting to hear if he is going to be able to catch his flight from chicago. He better be home by 10:30 am or I will be beyond pissed!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aww crap!! That is crazy. What is causing all the delays?


----------



## needafriend

african airways...lol. no clue we have had just quick calls as the usa roaming charges are crazy. How the heck am I going to stay awake til 1am ish...lol.


----------



## needafriend

I am beyond upset right now....just got off with united airlines and it looks like Joe missed the flight to Edmonton from Chicago. I am waiting to hear from him as the plane just landed from Housten to chicago. The next flight to edmonton is at 9:30 tomorrow am. He will not be home til 12:30. He will miss the scan and I can't re-book in time for our usa trip and we need to know the sex as we are buying all the babes clothes. I am bawling my head off now.....I have no family in the city to even come with me. 
I know there are worse things in the world but I am being selfish right now...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh hun....you aren't being sellfish AT ALL...I would be soooo upset. So is it the airlines fault? How rediculous. I bet he is upset as all hell too. If I lived there I would so go with you. I agree, you can't reschedule the scan since you guys are already planning a shopping trip that you have to travel for. :(


----------



## needafriend

its the airlines fault, everyone of his planes was late with united/continental (one in the same)...it was like a dominos affect. He just called and they wont even put him up in a hotel overnite. He is getting a cab and a hotel and will be flying to edmonton tomorrow which is the first flight here at 9:38am and arrive at 12:34 noon. I am going to talk to the ex and see if he will let me take the boys to the scan and let them play hookie from school in the am. At least I will have some family with me and they would love it....Joe is so upset as well. iam going to beg the tech to record the scan for him. I will pay whatever for that service


----------



## mommy2lexi

So shitty of the airlines. UGGHHH hate them for you!

Great idea about bringing the boys and having the scan recorded. Hopefully the ex isn't an ass and agrees. I wasn't expecting it, but when we went to leave our scan the tech handed us a dvd that has some sections of the u/s. It isn't long...one section of like 30 seconds, another of like 15 seconds and then one that was like 3 minutes. But, it was really neat to watch again at home...different (and almost better) viewing :) They've never done that before...so I'd def. explain the situation and ask!!!


----------



## needafriend

I will totally plead my case....so u ladies will have to wait til I get back from getting joe at 12:30 as I wont be home til about 2pm. I may just text reeds and get her to post it as NICOLE is not with the times and has no texting...LOL...not that i am pointing fingers


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah yeah...make fun...now I will go to a corner and cry :(

Def. text Sandi and have her tell me if you're gonna be gone all day! I wanna know! 

Well, I am off to bed, good luck tomorrow girl! Hope you get a nice tech who is understanding of the situation :)


----------



## needafriend

thanks....I am hoping as well. Pink or blue is the next post. YAY Nite


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep text me...I wanna know!! LOL I am so sorry about those darn flights. UGH I so hope you give that airline a piece of your mind. 

THinking of you Tiger.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi guys, 

I spoke w/ Tiger on FB and she said I can fill you guys in since she won't be on for a while. She did m/c...her levels on Monday were 1 and the nurse tried to tell her she was never pregnant, which of course hurt more than anything. It's extra hard for her right now since this week is her due date week from the first pregnancy :(
Lets all keep her in our prayers, she needs them right now.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sorry, meant to say she had a chemical.


----------



## needafriend

WOW...what a cold nurse. People can be so heartless. What a strong woman to go through this and she always has an ear and a shoulder here. Your in my prayers lilies. HUGS

Reeds.....I will be writing the biggest bitch letter with his hotel reciepts. Don't know if it will do anything but it will feel good to vent. The crazy thing was...all this flights were late, even the extra one they had to put him on???
I have been awake since 6am my time....tossing in bed, sad and happy emotions today.
On the downward now.....18 weeks left, YAY...I can't wait to meet my baby.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Are the kiddos able to go w/ you?? I might miss your news...we have to go to 'town' and will be back around 2-3ish....so I wanted to say again GOOD LUCK :)


----------



## needafriend

Thanks a ton....Yes, they are coming with me. My 10yr old had tears in his eyes when I asked him. They wll have to play hookie from school but they have missed nothing for school this year and it will only be the am classes. 
I will post when I get back home from the airport.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I am so sorry hun. We are all praying for you. 

Good luck today Carole. Can't wait to hear your news...I have a feeling a girl. 

How are you today Nicole?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole just called she is on team BLUE!! :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG...so we are ALL on team blue!! How cool is that?! I am actually surprised, I thought girl for her...but so happy. I'm sure she is thrilled! Can't wait to hear more details :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know I had thought girl too...don't know why. But yeah she is excited and was on her way to get Joe. I am sure he will be thrilled as well. 

Does Tiger seem to be holding up ok? I wish there was more we could do for her.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've only just talked to her on that message I told you guys about. She seems really down...but that is to be expected. I wish there was something we could do or say, but as we all know, nothing really helps in times like this :(


----------



## needafriend

Hello fellow team blue chickies...LOL...wow eh. Joe is thrilled beyond belief. My family is shocked and happy.we have decided to head to the US to go shopping tomorrow instead of friday. All went well with the scan....babe is healthy and my bled is gone. My boy...LOL...is measuring 20w2d just like at 12 weeks. I am so thrilled and blessed.....I said another prayer for lilies as she is going through this rough time...So....I will catch up with u ladies on sunday. Have a great one.....


----------



## mommy2lexi

SOOO happy for you. Have a blast shopping!


----------



## needafriend

I will....I am in shock about us all having boys...too funny eh. My boys are alittle bummed out but they are still happy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Very wild we are all having boys! I can't believe it. And don't worry, the kids will come around ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Watch my luck I'll have my next scan and my 'boy' will turn into a 'girl'...that is the kinda luck I have...lol!


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies....is there a new secret thread or something? Where is all the gossip? 

We just got back last nite around 9pm, had a great time. Roads were alittle shitty on the way there once in montana and we had to go through a huge summit and it was poor visability so we lost about 1 1/2 hrs. We went home a different way. Was given a hard time at the border as we bought more than we were allowed. Had to pay $80 as "he was being nice" and could have charged us $300. LOL.....we bought tons of great stuff for baby Sarr. Lots of stuff at TJ Maxx, Puma, Roca, Nike, CK, DKNY...for a steal of a deal. Stuff like that is smoking $$ in Canada. Bought crib, mattress, swing, playard at walmart. Crib bedding set, extra sheets etc at Ross and stroller/car seat at target. We went shopping from 9am-6pm. It was a long day but hubby had a great time and so did I. He wanted to look at all the clothes with me and we picked everything out together. It was fun and a huge bonding time for us and baby. .lol. 
All is bought now but I forgot breast pads....
How is everyone here doing? Hope all is great and u ladies are getting ready for christmas. Got all my presents for my boys too so just have to finish wrapping them up and my baking.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I meant to ask you...is the reason you went on a shopping trip to the states b/c things are more expensive in Canada or is there just not the same selection? I was wondering about that. Sounds like you guys got a TON of stuff! I am kinda jealous that Joe was all excited about picking stuff out....John doesn't care about that...just has me pick everything. He doesn't really put a say into any baby stuff :( 

But I am so glad you guys had fun...I would love a whole day of baby shopping!! Maybe with our tax return...lol ;) We really don't need much, but it's exciting to think about buying it all!!!! Ok, so when are you giving Joe his camera so we can see pics?!

I'm SOOOOO ready and excited for xmas! We are celebrating on the 22nd...so pretty much just two weeks! I can't wait to see Lexi's face with her presents!


----------



## needafriend

I was kinda shocked that Joe was so into it. There were times I would say to him...meet me in the baby section and he would say, no wait, we will go together. He wanted to totally be a part of it which surprised me. My ex husband was like John, he didn't care. 

Things are way cheaper in the USA, exchange was great for us and we prob saved about a thousand. We spent $1400 as we needed everything and I have all his clothes til about 12 months. (except for any summer clothes he will need this coming summer as there was nothing there for summer) 
Joe got the camera fixed and I will take some pics tonite when he leaves for work. we didn't go fancy on the crib, it was one of the cheaper ones at walmart, all i cared about was that it was a 4 stage one. 
Stroller and car seat combo was mid range....swing was mid as well as it had to be a plug in one as I don't like battery ones. 
I bought bottles, soothers, everything for bath....I am so glad it's all done. 

What did u get lexi for christmas?


----------



## mommy2lexi

WOW...I didn't know things are that cheaper here...no more bitching from me!! LOL! You guys did great with the money to get all that for $1400! I get kinda bummed taht John doesn't have an opinion, but maybe partially b/c I am a control freak? I dunno...he's a very hands on dad...just doesn't care about the purchases...etc.

We sold all Lexis stuff, so I'll have to get a new swing and such...and I will absolutely get a plug in option one! Her swing just ran on batteries and she had colic and the damn batteries would die all the sudden...not cool!

For xmas, her big present is a play kitchen :) Then she's getting some little people toys (she loves those) and these things called pop on pals...and some puzzles/books..etc. My parents got her a tricycle. Should be a great day! What did you get your kids? I am sure they are harder to buy for since they are older...I am at the great stage, where there is soooo mcuh crap to choose from for Lexi.


----------



## needafriend

Lexi sounds like she will be spoiled. I bought my young one a huge play dough set, all the boys got a portable dvd player as their main gift. (funky design one) got his that play set that it fake wood to build things? A nerf machine gun..lol and clothes. The older boys got dvd players 2010 guniess books/ripleys believe it or not book (they get the new ones every year) The 10 yr old wanted an iron maiden shirt.....lol. oldest got a beetles shirt and then tons of clothes. They are getting more stylish these days and want brand name stuff so thats what they got. 
Joe just brought in the tree so we are going to set it up and after he heads to work tonite the kids and I will decorate it. yay....I am excited as we bought the tree from the people we bought house from sold us their tree as the ceilings in this house are extra tall and it would not fit in their new house. I was happy with that as my tree was a cheapie and thin. lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yup..she's totally spoiled...and I'm ok with that. I bet the boys will be so happy on xmas...do you get them for the holiday or before/after? 

Ughhh..our tree looks like crap. We bought it at walmart..instead of going and cutting one (which we'll do from now on). We didn't know you have to cut the bottom off...so it already started turning brown...lol. Not really bad, but enough to notice if you look up close. and we have a water softener and didn't think about that when we put it in water, that it can't go in salt water..lol. We're a mess. You can tell this is our first time really going all out w/ xmas. John was so pissed he wanted to just throw it out and get a new one, but I don't care..i think it's funny...and it was our first tree so who cares? We're going to decorate it tonight..and it has a huge baby gate around it b/c of Lexi and the puppy!


----------



## needafriend

LOL....I used to always get real trees then they died and looked like shit so I said screw it and bought a cheapie for walmart. I got ours up and and will decorate it with the boys tonite. The ex and I share christmas day...I get the first week of the holiday, we share christmas eve and I get them til about 2pm on the day, then he gets them for the week after christmas. I think things will change as he is movin about 6 hours out of edmonton in may. But the judge told me that he will have to drive here to get them as it is his choice he is moving. He has been saying he is moving for many years now as cost of living is high in edmonton compared to southren ab where he wants to live as he has a best friend there. 
My boys are pretty good about leaving the tree alone butthey do like to handle the gifts alot. LOL....we have never done the santa thing in this house...I know, bad mom. Everyone always gives me a hard time but I grew up that way and I am ok. lol....I hope my 5yr old shuts his mouth at Kgarden...lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

That actually sounds like it works out great for sharing the holiday. Too bad he's moving, but that is his choice like you said so he should have the transport responsibility. 

LOL...we'll do Santa, but mainly so I can have somethign to threaten her bad behavior with as she gets older. HAHA! We did Santa growing up, but I don't think it hurts someone to not do it, just a choice.

And after this I am thinking to hell with the real tree, but I'll give it one more chance next year :)


----------



## needafriend

The rest my sisters and bro do it, just something we never really chatted with our kids about. We don't say he is real or not real, they don't really ask, They know he is a fat man that is in the malls at christmas, even had their pics taken with him. But they do know that mom, dad and Joe buy the gifts. 
I added a new ticker....not as nice as I wanted but i could'nt find a nice one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies..

Carole sounds like you made a haul when you went shopping must be anice feeling to be all done!!

Nicole I am jealous of that real tree...we always use to have one til last year and Tj is allergic so we now have a fake one.


----------



## needafriend

wow ladies...u are all so quiet. What's up for today? I am just heading out to take the rats to school then off to baby clinic to get weighted and check BP. Don't think there will be weight loss this time...lol.
Nicole....just saw your post about feeling baby lots. YAY...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Nothing going on here...it's finally getting a bit cold (for us!! LOL!) and we got our tree done last night. Just ready for xmas...and then Lexi's 2nd bday...hopefully these two things will help time go by faster since I am just ready to meet Lucas!

Be sure to post how your appt went...are you trying to lose weight each time?! Remember woman, you are prego! hehe!

I am def. not feeling him lots...not like you and Sandi, but for the past few days (or week?) I have felt at least a kick or two a day. It's such a relief to feel movement every day.....I am sure it will only get stronger and soon maybe I'll be feeling crazy movements like you guys :)


----------



## needafriend

Actually the last few days baby has been mellow. I feel him during the day but just small amounts of movements. More at nite while chilling watching tv. Oh well....we have to trust baby is all good and know that they are going through growth spurts. I am not too worried but I do love it when I feel him.
Ya, I am trying to drop some poundage....I could so loose some. I am not dieting just making smarter choices and trying to cut out refined sugar and that lardy, buttery theatre popcorn I call my lover. LOL....I have been avoiding the movies due to my addicition. 
Not looking forward to freezing going to the Dr's today. I have to park about 1 city block away at a parking lot as hospital parking is ALWAYS full. It's chilly today....I need a team of dogs to drag my ass there on a sleigh....haha.
My ex was an ass yesterday....I picked up my boys last nite and they told me how he was cursing me and baby all day yesterday. He said he is mad that his pennies of child support that the governement garnishes from his pay as he is too much of a loser to be a man and pay it on his own monthly......is going to be paying for my baby and all the things I bought him. LOL....what a winner eh. I called him and freaked on him telling him to keep his evil thoughts to himself and he is a hypocrite as he is this" strong christian that goes to church" and should not be so evil and nasty and then hung up on his ass....jerk!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

What a jerk! I'm pretty sure his wages are garnished to help provide for HIS children and that you and Joe are perfectly capable buying the new babies things yourselves. Sounds like he is just jealous. Does he have anyone in his life? I hate when people tell their kids thier crap they feel over their ex...so immature...kids don't need to hear that nonsense!

Oh man, hope you don't freeze to death! It's in the 40's today, and for us that is cool...I am sure you'd welcome the 40's right now! LOL! 

I hear ya, I could lose some weight too, but this baby is hungry ALL THE TIME...it's rediculous...I eat and am hungry 10 minutes later. So sick of it :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I have not had much going on..crazy dreams about working and silly stuff. Wish I wasn't such a worrier. 

I am starting tothink quiting my job so soon may have been a bad idea. Now all I do is worry...and I think maybe I am a bit depressed. I don't know if I have mentioned it before but I am bipolar and its been a while since I have ups and downs and they have started..great. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Do you think you are partially depressed because you don't have work as an outlet to keep you (and your mind) busy?

You aren't on any meds for your bipolar??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I stopped taking my meds for it when I started ttc. Haven't had problems til now...and yep think its cause I don't have a outlet. I need to adjust and I will. Just takes me a bit longer than some people. I will get my spunk back. I rule my bipolar it doesn't control me!! :)


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....sorry to hear your not feeling well these days, u need to relax as much as possible as it is best for baby. I hear ya on the work thing....I have been half employeed for 5 months and it's killing me.....

AFM...went to dr today, results from scan are 100%. YAY....BP was super good and I gained a pound ...not as much as I thought as I have really popped. Dr is proud of me and so am I. 
Tree is up and decorated, my boys are behaving and waiting for Joe to come home from work. 
Chow sexy pregnant mommas....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I am gonna find a new approach..somehow I will find a way to relax and go with the flow.


----------



## needafriend

is there such a thing as pregnancy marajuna..lol.

Any of u sexy bellied ladies having comfort issues in the eve? My belly grows as the day does, and by nite Iam big. I felt last nite that it was pushing on my lungs already....yuk. 
I had to lay to feel more comfortable....odd eh
Congrats on 21w Nicole and 22w reeds....yay


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA...I wish there was!


Amazingly enough I am still comfy at night. By this time with Lexi I couldn't sleep on my stomach, and I still am sleeping on my tummy w/o issues. If I am doing alot during the day, I can feel the pushing thing you are describing, where you have to catch your breath, but not at night yet. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## needafriend

I lay alot on my side at nite as well as my back. No more belly sleeping for me.....I am comfortable at nite time but it was the evening that was killing me. I even had to go to bed before hubby which is unusal as we usually go to bed together but I needed to stretch out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I am with you on the discomfort Carole! Can't catch my breathe sometimes already and feel like he is up under my stomache when I try to eat and no belly sleeping for me either. I miss it sooooo much. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Come on ladies....there has to be gossip going on. I find I actually close my laptop during the day now...WTH? I am dropping my boys off at school and will be back on so I am hoping to see some posts. LOL....Nicole, my 10 yr old has suffered with bad dreams til we moved into this house. Will explain when i get back.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Bad dreams at the old house? MMMM Carole paranormal activity? 

We have a ghost in out house....we really do. When Tj bought the house he got a great deal cause the owner was killed in his backyard by his nephew over money. He loves to knock on doors and open our bedroom door but he doens't really scare anyone.


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...I love watching paranormal shows!! That kinda thing amazes me....John thinks it's all a bunch of crap. But, when I was very little my mom said I used to talk to the ghost of her great aunt whose house we lived in. She asked me to describe the lady and I was able to and she looked the same and was wearing the same thing as she was last in! Crazy huh?

Ok....please tell me I am being paranoid ladys. I know we've all had these days. I have started feeling movement every day (finally) for the past week maybe week and a 1/2 like you know. Anyways....yesterday evening I was laying down and the dog layed on me (mind you she's like 65 pounds)...then Lexi pounced on my belly. After all that...I started getting some strong cramps that finally faded. If I pushed on the side of my belly really low it hurt, like the same feeling when you push on a bruise. And I haven't felt anything since. Surely they are really protected in there right? I mean, that couldn't have hurt him correct? Maybe just a quiet day? I haven't had any cramping today other than the BH's that I've been getting. So....just ease my mind...please?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am sure he is fine sweetie...it seems to go that way on that days you want them to move they decide to nap all day. Have you tried something sweet and layin on your side?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks hun :)

I had a frape from McD's....does that count? LOL! Yummy!

But I didn't lie down, I've been doing laundry and taking care of Lexi (up all morning w/ nightmares)...maybe I just need to lay down like you said and take the time to feel the kicks.....going to do that now!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Let us know hun. I am sure he is fine...just napping after all that play time. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Well....since u ladies have a life and weren't online this am I went shopping. I bought an egg poacher, a $$ pillow as I am tired of spending only $20 on a pillow and replacing it in 6 months. I had to go to the Tommy and MEXX store as I needed to check out the sales rack. Got my boy a cute NB sleeper, booties, hat and t-shirt. All on sale. I am a brand name bargin shopper. 
FYI.....My baby has been so active this last two days, he is so much stronger and his kicks are big. Last nite he woke up at 6pm and was up til 8 moving around as I was at my boys christmas concert and the music and clapping was loud. I went to the movies this afternoon and he was so active, he kicked low by my crotch....ouch. But I love it. 

I was shocked when I got ur text last nite reeds about Jai,.....wow, when did she mc? How sad. I am so shocked that we are having healthy pg after that tubal. What a mistake I made getting it but am lucky as heck to have had the reversal work. AMEN to that.....
Now, I am at home, going to have a jacuzzi bath, pj's on and watch some hoarders I have taped. I bought a med dessert pizza from pizza hut, so it will be my lover tonite as Joe is in North Dakota til around 4 am. 

As for the nitemares, my boy had them in our place in BC, all the rentals I had in Edmonton and only once since we have been in this house since July 2010. Must have good energy here.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

She said it was the 16th of last month. Didn't say much else other than she is over it all. Made me feel so sad for her.


----------



## needafriend

Very sad. My heart goes out to her.....

AFM...I am pissed, Joe just called from the border, he is now in canada and was just informed by his boss via phone that as soon as he gets back to the city he has to load up and head south to another run. He will not be home til Fri. He is not even giving the guys an short break to have a shower and change of clothes. Asshole....Then he is off training another guy sunday. I am going to make up new resumes for my man and start looking elsewhere.....promotion or not it is not worth this. 
So....I am off to the theatre again tonite with a friend to see a thriller called The town. I saw Don't let me go this afternoon. Kinda an artsy movie but good. I am popcorned out....so I will have to eat nachos and jalapeno's. good healthy food for the baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMMM Popcorn. Right now I am craving chocolate and baked potato! LOL


----------



## needafriend

LOL...chocolate and baled potatoes...thats too funny. What an odd combo. I am so movied out right now, bloated from the huge bottle of h20 I drank as I was popped out from this afternoons movie. I didn't even eat one bite of my dessert pizza as I am so full. It's going to have to be breaky.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

UGH Tj is such a butt...he drank all the milk!! ANd that last mt dew! MAkes me want to strangle him


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies....did I have a dream or what last nite. I was shopping in Oregon and was at a second hand shop looking for baby clothes. I went to pay for the items and pulled out 8 debit cards from my pocket. Thing is there were not mine, the store called the police and they were going to arrest me. My mom was a city away waiting to meet me and my boys as we were on a family shopping vaca. Then I woke up....I was sooo scared. LOL....Crazy dreams eh. 

AFM...I feel hung over today as I slept in and was lazy. Too many movies last nite. Going to have a chillaxing day with my boys, finish wrapping gifts as i am offically done shopping/stockings. 
Now just have to get joe a bday gift...i am thinking a tool box for all his un-used tools so he can feel like a big man. 

Lilies....hope you well and we miss u!!

Awww....Reeds, you moved into the next flower!!! Thank God that AndreaF thread was locked and shut down, I saw u read it as well....I have been following since her last cycle...oh the drama.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They locked the thread? I missed that...she did get a bit emotional when we didn't see a line. Poor thing. I so hope she gets that BFP before her dh depolys.


What a crazy dream CArole!! WOW I had some crazy dreams as well and I have not been sleeping well at night so I am up and down but come morning I sleep really well so today I slept till 11. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Ya....I was shocked, I did not know they would lock threads like that. I saw over the last weeks that it was edited alot. 
I wonder whats up with the dreams. odd eh.....So is TJ stepping up these days? Are u going for another scan in the future? I talked with Joe and since all is great we aren't. That is unless the Dr tells us too. I have been scared that the tech was wrong and what if I have all this boy stuff and it's a girl. LOL...I am kinda screwed as we bought it all in the US so returning it is impossible. 

I think I will scare u ladies and take a belly pic.....its rather large these days am and pm


----------



## needafriend

here it is....the belly and here is my boy 20w


----------



## needafriend

My bump pics kinda sucks...will wait til my boys come home from school and get their help with a pic

I expect to see both u ladies as well please


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, we need a better pic than that woman!!! LOL!

I'll take mine in the morning, or try to...and post. Be warned...it's gotten HUGE!


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya....I did take one with the hand under the boobs to show how big it really is and I was like "holy shit" I can't post that..lol


----------



## needafriend

here we go.....the moose pics.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww, you look great!!! And moose my ass...you look awesome!! My bump isn't as round as yours (I don't think!)...so I am jealous! Mine just looks like I have gained some weight or gotten 'thicker'. :(

The whole 'bump' thing actually confuses me....I look at the bump pics thread and there are girls on there with way bigger bumps then me who haven't gained any weight or if they have, they've only gained like 5 pounds. I've freakin gained around 22 by now! I don't get it. I know I'm bigger, but damn.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok...going to try and take mine real quick, even though it is evening and it's bigger than normal...lol.


----------



## needafriend

LOL....I know, I feel like I have gained a ton but have only gained about 3 or 4lbs. But I am heavy to begin with. I had a fat back and arms so maybe I dropped some there...who knows. All I know is I have put on alot this last year and when babes is out back to aquasize and beign careful. 
Lets see your bumpage,.....u also have to remember I'm on my 4th pg....so u always show more then. U will be one of the woman who pop overnite. lets see the bump....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, here goes....

Please no one laugh at all my stretch marks. They are horrendous I know :( Part of the problem was gaining so much trying to get prego w/ Lexi and then losing it after surgery and now being prego again. Ugghhhh....can't wait till after this pregnancy...hopefully a tummy tuck will cut out (literally) some of them!!!! Another reason I take my bump pics in the morning, they look better then for some reason!

Oh and trust me, I am overweight to begin with as well....I'll be glad to be done with teh pregnancy and back to a fluid filing band...non eating life.
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5









015.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies such beautiful bumps!! How are my ladies tonight?? I went to the store and now there is food in the house again. LOL I so hate going grocery store. LOL 

Guess now I have to do a bump pic...I was gonna wait til 25 weeks but if you ladies really want...LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

We reallly want to see!!!

In the defense of my pic my husband said that I look more pregnant in person...not sure if I should be insulted. LOL! He said that the pics don't show the definition...whatever the hell that means.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Waiting for pic to load and the I will oblige my lovely ladies.


----------



## needafriend

I love the pics nicole...u made me laugh when I read what u said about hubbys comment. LOL...U look great and I do look like a moose compared to u. I have strechies as well. I think there are few who don't.

Come on reeds....waiting on the pic.


----------



## needafriend

So...I think I'm going to come out of the closet next week on FB. Will talk to Joe and see what he thinks.
Hey Nicole....I was looking at your ticker for Lexi and it looks like she is awful brown in the ticker image...lol, she looks milato.LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww thanks :) I feel huge...I think partially b/c the scale is going up...it's scary after losing it you know?

YES...come out on FB. I kinda thought you did, when one of your friends said something about is it time to find out if your buying pink or blue....but I kept my comments to this thread, because I just wasn't sure.

ROFL...the ticker...I didn't even notice that. It took me forever just to figure all that stuff out...haha....I may need to change that....she's def. pasty as hell...no milato there!


----------



## needafriend

I KNOW....my sister is carrie that said pins and needles, then my nosey aunt said pink or blue and she knew it was hush hush, then my cousin from WA posted about telling her....I was like U BITCHES..LOL, I deleted all of them and had one friend ask if we were talking pink or blue. I deleted that as well and sent her a private message telling her that it was a secret. 
It was my nosey aunts fault but I can't be too mad or she wont make baby a nice blankie as she is a quilter and makes AMAZING baby gifts. Totally greedy on my part.


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHAHAHA it is kinda funny...I think people just get too excited and forget. Time to come out though....I mean jeez...your over 1/2 way done already!! :)


----------



## needafriend

My boys are pasty white as well...on my youngest u can see through his eye lids and see all his veins,....lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

When is everyones next dr appt?? Mine is next Thursday...I'm going to ask her if she is going to change my dates since all my u/s's have different dates. Hell...if it brings me closer to D-day I am ALL FOR IT!!


----------



## needafriend

I deleted their posts nOt them as friends.
Joe is kind superstitious about people wishing us bad things. I know, kinda crazy. The ex has been bad mouthing me and baby to the boys. He even told me today that he did not want to see them for awhile as he is mad at me. What a dink eh....his loss


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mine is 12/28. Carole as far as U/s I will get one each visit now since I have this virus don't know if I will get pics but at least I will get to see him. Can't get this darn pic to load.


----------



## needafriend

I had one dec 22 but they cancelled it as Dr was not in the office that day, I said good as I may be in BC then anyways. I re-booked it for jan 4. Mine is 2 days earlier then my ticker...but with my section the first week in APril it doesn't matter anyways. Dr said we are taking baby at 38weeks. I go into labour nicely...just can't dilate, so they don't want to chance it.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....thats cool that u get to see him so much. As said, they don't have Scanners in Dr office here, u go to a clinic.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They have the scanners but I don't know that they will print them each time since its for medical checking and not just like the gender scan or whatever.


----------



## mommy2lexi

VERY cool you get to see the little guy each appt!!

Carole..I kinda wish I was getting a c-section. Only because I am so OCD and like everything planned...the whole 'going into labor' thing freaks me out...lol. I am a mess I know. It just would be kinda cool to know ok such and such day I will have my baby. Instead of it just coming on one day. I hate the unknown!


----------



## needafriend

LOL...your too funny. I like it just cause I get him early. LOL...

So....wondering if u or Sandy can help me out... I am on a Paul frank kick and would love a diaper bag. If u come accross one in your travels, I will pay u and do an email money tranfer, paypal or money order. They are so nasty $$ here.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'll keep an eye out...any one in particular (or is there just one?).


----------



## needafriend

There is all kinds...I am not too fussy just not a pink one. There are blue ones, black ones....nothing too too small but not a carry on suit case. I would really apprecaite it and if u need something from canada like maple syrup just ask..LOL


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies....I feel like I'm dying. I have been getting PVC's with this pg really really bad the last few days. premature ventricular contractions, it's like a skipped heart beat. It feels like iam being scared all the time or on a roller coaster, like a boost of adrenaline. 
It's keeping me awake in the early am....I had them with landon later on in pg but never this bad. I don't get them other than when I am pg...and I guess it's common??? I am tempted to go to the hosptial but that would mean about a 4-6 hr wait. 
Times like this I wish i lived in a small town as I could just run up to the hosp for medical advice. 
I feel horrible like i am going to have a heart attack...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How scary...is that where you feel your hb speed up and slow down? And it feels like its palpatating? I have that alot. The dr said its from all the extra blood we have right now. BUt you also have that BP issue so maybe you need to be checked hun.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I had that at the end of Lexi's pregnancy...not really yet so far. I agree with Sandi, you should probably get it checked out to be on the safe side, esspecially if you have bp issues!


----------



## needafriend

hi ladies....just got back from the hospital. They kept me in there monitoring my HR, put on an IV, blood work etc. They are concerned as I am having so many so quickly. He spoke to the heart specialist and I am to see him this week for a ultra sound of my heart....ecko cardiogram. All is good now, it seems alittle better but still scary as hell.What is happening is my heart is skipping a beat....u can see it plan as day on the monitors. crazy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is scary Carole. I have that as well..it seems worst at night when I lay down. I thought it was normal, I spoke to my dr about at my last visit. Maybe I need to mention it again. I remember having it with Dylan as well. Dang being old and pregnant is rough! Praying for you girl


----------



## reedsgirl1138




----------



## needafriend

nice bump pic....How r u feeling these days? I hear ya on the being old. I had the heart issues with Landon but in my third tri and it was a few at nite. These ones were like one every 5 seconds. 

I know all will be fine. 
How r u Nicole?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was a little slow of getting it up. BUt there ya go Gunner at 22+3. No bare belly this time. 

And yep all with be fine. They are watching it now. Are you having to wear one of those monitors til you see the specialist?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow...Carole that sounds so scary. Good thing you went to the hospital though. At least now you have the comfort of knowing it's being monitored. You'll have to let us know how that appt goes for the ecko.

I'm ok. Back to not feeling much movement anymore :( Kinda rediculous and really frustrating. I have been getting a lot of cramping and fullness/pressure right in the middle very low. My next appt is on Thursday....terrified of how much shit they will give me for the weight gain. I am going to ask them about how Lucas is measuring, since I didn't think to ask the sonographer....and I want to see if he is ahead. Wonder when they will have me to the GD test? I don't remember from Lexi's pregnancy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Great bump Sandi :)


----------



## needafriend

Thanks girls..... Dr siad they will prob make me wear a monitor at home for 24hrs so they can get a better idea of what is happening. 
It's sooo annoying, I have it bad right now again and it's happening every 5 secs or so. feels like I am being scared. LOL....Oh well, nothing I can do.

I am sure u haven't gained that much Nicole, u look great in your bump pics. Love the stroller/car seat combo.

Reeds...it looks like u lost some weight in your pic??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Do they think it's a pre-existing condition that you are just noticing more because you are prego or is it brought on by pregnancy?

Oh, I've gained a lot....about 22 or 23 pounds. Craziness. Not really sure where it all has gone either??? Thanks...Lexi was loving the stroller...such a goof!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't think I have lost any weight but I haven't gained any either. I have been hungrier lately but nothing sounds good to eat...and back to being naustead a lot.


----------



## needafriend

No....they don't. It is a condition that can pop up when pg due to the hormones and increased blood flow...lol, crazy eh. 
I still wide awake here as I feel wired and can't sleep. I need a drink to knock my ass out. OJ will have to cut it. 
Ur daughter is always soo smiley.

I thought u lost reeds....ur carrying well then.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmm...I was wondering because I was curious as to whether it will continue to effect you after the pregnancy...since you are having it pretty bad....like if the pregnancy will set it off. I hope not...sounds scary!!!

Yeah, thankfully she's a pretty happy little girl. Of course she's almost 2 so we have a TON of meltdowns here....but I think it's to be expected?? For the most part she's very easy to please and gets excited over everything.


----------



## needafriend

She is a cutie.....Believe it or not the dr said it's not harmful as I have a reg beat or two inbetween....If they were back to back it would be scary. As well....the ultrasound of the heart will see if there is a weak spot in my heart that caused this or just they pg. They figure it was just the pg as all the tests came back neg except a low magesium level. As well as myself not having this when I am not pg. 
Time will tell....it was hard falling asleep last nite with it.

What u have on the agenda for today? My ex just came by and got the boys as it's his bday and we each get them on bdays. So joe and I are chilling, laundry on the go, chores pretty much done. Maybe we will even go to a movie today. 
Have a good one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Sunday beautiful ladies!! Its snowing here and so so cold!!


----------



## tjlpcampbell

:shrug: I took a hpt about 2 weeks ago got a positive result (feelin some symptoms... nausea, headaches, sore bbs but off and on (the bbs that is), and had some cramping as well (kinda feels like a pulling feelin). 3 miscarriages (early) and none felt like this. Went for my ob apt today and during ultrasound (they didn't see anything), pelvic exam (where the Dr. said that my uterus was way in back), then a transvaginal ultrasound and it took a few minutes to find it because it was tilted to the back. They said that it was to small to show up on ultrasound. Ran blood work (beta, and progesterone)... Dr. told me not to worry because its not uncommon for this to happen where the position of my uterus could make it difficult to see the lil one and even if the beta numbers aren't high enough it could be that my dates were not right and I would get to come back every 2 days for repeat blood work and ultrasounds more often as well until we get to see lil one. I have been cryin about everything today... even though Dr. said she didn't see anything that would cause her to be concerned nor did she see anything she didn't like. If that was the case she said she would tell me, and that I don't need to worry till she tells me that she is. She said thinkin positive is what I need to do. I am however I am scared to death because I don't feel the symptoms that are listed for 5 weeks and that according to lmp I should be. Does anyone relate to this? Why is it that its not showing up on the ultrasound? Do they automatically run preg test on urine when you go in for first visit? They asked for urine sample and my mom asked me if they ran one on it... I couldn't answer her. I am so nervous, Dr. told me that it happens sometimes when your in early pregnancy and or your uterus is tilted to the back rather than to the front and we need to give lil guy time to grow.:shrug: I fell like its all gonna make me crazy:wacko:.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi hun. I think we all in this thread have been there. At 5 weeks its still really early to be able to see anything. All your symptoms sound really promising. When will you get you blood test from today? If your uterous is tilted it may be harder to see and needafriend is your lady to answer that she has one. Stay and chat with us...we all have had rough starts and making it. FX for you.


----------



## needafriend

Hi....tilted uterus's can be tricky. I know that the beta numbers have to be a certain number before u will see anything on a scan. Don't read too much into your numbers as they vary so much with each pg and each woman. I will try to relax and wait for your bloods to come back. I went for a good month after my bfp for bloods as my levels weren't textbook.....FX for u hun!!! Good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole how is your night??


----------



## needafriend

I logged off too soon last nite and missed your message.
i am ok....feeling alittle under the weather but oh well. Going to start my christmas baking today. Sugar cookies, butter tarts, mollases ginger snaps, whipped short bread. Don't think i will get it all done today but I will try. How are u doing?
Hey Nicole...When are u getting ur 3d scan?

Hope u are are well and getting beat up by all the baby kicks.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I am planning on getting the 3d done around 27 weeks. Not sure exactly when is the 'best time'. With Lexi I got it done around 28 weeks (I think)...but she seemed kinda cramped in there, and we didn't get too many good shots. I can't get a straight answer from the place I am going on when is the best week.

I'm still not feeling much....go figure.

On a personal note, I am completely depressed and sad. Tomorrow we are putting down our 'puppy' Marley. He's almost 1 and we got him when my mom found his liter abandoned in a ditch in the country. He was only about 6 weeks old. We've had issues for the past 7 months or so with him growling at Lexi. It's not real growls...but subtle little ones, but still unacceptable. We tried for a while to give him to someone without luck, and I don't really want to pass on a "bad" dog to someone else w/ kids. I love him to death and it's been a hard decision, but I think it's what is right. We've tried special hormone collars....positive reinforcement....negative consequences...everything. I take heart in knowing that we tried to give him a good home. Unfortunately where we live there is a lot of dog mistreatment, so we have no clue what he "came from"...there is lots of imbreading here as well which causes agression in dogs.

Sorry to blab on and on...I'm just sad :( Hope you guys understand and agree and don't think I am a bad person for putting him down.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AAwww Nicole so sorry to hear about your dog having to be put down. As you know I am a dog lover and its a hard thing to do but if he is showing signs of aggression your making the best decision for him. Even if you find someone to take him and he attacks your going to feel guilty. Its just such a heart breaker when you love someone so much. We have 4 dogs, I would bring you Dozer if I could the little turd. LOL Hang in there sweetie I am wishing you all the best. XX


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks hun :)

We are dog lovers too...they sleep in our bed!! It's like he has poor impulse control...when he growls immediately afterward he notices he's done wrong and gives her kisses. But, I also know all it takes is one quick bite (and he is a 80 pound dog...VERY strong). So if at one point he snaps at her instead of just growl, it would be bad. I still feel bad though :(
We had two pitts we got from rescue 3 or 4 years ago and we had to put them down due to aggression as well. Except we saw signs and kept giving them chances, then they did bite. 

One of those things where you know it's best....but is still so hard. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I feel for you sweetie. Breaks my heart. Our big dog Bear last night scared me...he was sleeping in our room and all of a sudden he came flying out of there acting crazy and jumped on Tj's chair slobering and wild eyed. He actually growled at me when I touched him and was trying to figure out what was wrong...he was fine with my daughter but then he got sick all over his chair. I tried to get him out the door and he growled at me again. HE has never shown any aggression but Hayley said Bear real loud and he snapped out of it and went to her. Tj got home from work and checked on him we was afraid it was rabies cause he was slobbering and acting crazy but he was fine. Tj brought him in and he walked right in and walked over to me and started licking my hand. I think he was sick and scared but still kinda makes me nervous. I will be watching him closely. He is a big dog too. 

Oh and ladies I have hit the I am hungry all the time this week!! Shoving everything in my face. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aw poor guy :( Def. sounds like he was out of it, esspecially to freak out and then get sick. Sounds like something scared the hell outta him!

I have been hungry all the time of this pregnancy (hmmm....maybe that would explain the horrible weight gain). I feel like I am starving all the time. Annoying isn't it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes its very annoying I never feel full...like rightnow I am so nauseated but yet want to eat but I know all will happen is it will all come back up. So frustrating. 

We did go today to pick out the paint color for Gunner's wall. He only gets one. LOL. His crib is in with us so we are painting one wall and Tj will paint a monkey muriel on it. I keep asking him to start and he is like I have time...he will be doing it while I am in labor. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...sorry to hear your so sad. I never grew up with animals so I don't have a huge connection to them but I am for being responsible with your pet and HATE animal abuse. U have to do what u have to.....better than giving her to someone who doesn't want her and they don't care for her properly. Sounds like u have done a ton to help her. (Iam assuming marley is a girl) hugs...never easy to say goodbye

As for hungry...I am the opposite, lol....I have to remind myself to eat and rarely finish what I take. Except on sunday, Joe and I went for brunch and he was shocked at what I ate...he was laughing. 
My back is sore from all the standing...just have whipped shortbread left to make..ugh, why did I do it all in one day.
Specialist called and I have an apt on thurs am....wonder waht will come of it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fx the appt goes well. Have they been happening more often?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Carole :) I grew up with animals...probably aided in the connection. 

Glad you have an appt soon...hopefully you can get some answers!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 22 weeks Nicole.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks! Happy 23 to you :)


----------



## needafriend

I am heading off the the oath ceremony for my hubby as today he finally becomes a Canadian citizan...YAY. Iam so proud of him!!!
Have a great one ladies...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hi girls, I have done some catching up on the thread.

Nicole, I'm so sorry about your dog but so pleased with the affort you dedicated to Marley. I wish more could be done, it breaks my heart to put down pets but there is nothing that can be done with if there's a mental issue. :hugs:
Will you Have a scan done before the 3D scan?

Carole, that really sucks about the PVC's, regardless of it being caused from the PG, I reads that it's so frequent that something should be done. A beta blocker perhaps if it's safe during PG.

Sandi, still nauseous! That's rough. Is there any food you can eat that won't make you up-chuck? BTW, love the baby bump pic!

AFM, still dealing with the situation. I can't help but cry still, I feel so stressed lately too, mainly work and that twit I have to work with. Last week she had the nerve to come to me for a self-pity party for herself about not being PG again yet. Yeah, she has a right be sad but it's completely uncalled for to come to me for pity. I just walked away without saying anything. 

Jeff is doing most of the work by himself which is stressful for him and can translate into us but we vowed we'd talk before bed to help us get through all of this and it does help.

I went to the fertility clinic Monday. It's so horribly expensive but I'm only $200 from my out of pocket expense then everything is covered. I just wish we had more time before the end of year b.c honestly, next year I'm going to have to wait a couple of months for financial recovery before we continue more stuff.

On Monday he did do an internal exam and saw a very mature egg in the ovary. The only thing is I had a pos OPK Friday, that's well over the 24-36 hr time frame they say you O by. Either way, the Dr said we could go for it Monday if we wanted and we did so we'll see. I also got the genetic test done but we can't afford Jeff to get it done b.c he has a ridiculous deductible. But for shits and giggles I'll test Christmas morning.

So how is everyone today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I was just thinking about you last night as I went to bed. Said a little prayer we would hear from you...did you tell the FS you had the positive opk on friday? My heart still breaks for you and can I come and slap that twit for you? I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I would love it if you could slap!

I did tell the Dr, twice even but it either didn't register or he didn't care since he could see the egg right there. He comes across a bit preoccupied but very sweet. I had to tell him three times I only took clomid for one month before he stopped asking me. I guess it's difficult to go through a whole year's worth of a medical chart in 5min.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am sure it is. Does he think he can help? What is the next step? Or will you have to wait cause of insurance issues?


----------



## Tigerlilies

If we didn't get PG, they're going to test my hormones on CD3, do a special X-ray of my uterus to make sure there it's any defects in my tubes or actual uterus. Pu me back on clomid at 100mg, watch the eggs mature and maybe a booster shot to force O. I'll go that fair no matter what but if that one time doesn't work, I'll have to wait to try again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So hoping and praying it works.


----------



## needafriend

Hey lilies....so so nice to hear from u. As for the Biotch at work, when will she learn that u are not her friend, she needs to back off and get a life.

I am so glad to hear u are seeking assistance with conception. I hope this Dr can do all he can to get a healthy pg for u and Jeff....u deserve it.

Are u getting time off for th holidays? We are hoping to head to BC to see my folks next week, but time will tell.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole how are you tonight?


----------



## needafriend

I am good...going the heart Dr today so that will be interesting. Weather is HORRIBLE here....snow snow snow. How are u and gunner?
How are u Nicole and lilies?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wish we had snow...all we got is ice. We are iced in..accidents everywhere. Its awful.


----------



## Tigerlilies

We had some icy patches but nothing big, it's the ppl who think they can drive like it's decent weather that is really the hazard here.

Carole, did you go to apt yet?
BTW, Jeff and I have Christmas Eve off. I normally don't get Eves off but since the holidays are on Saturday this year we did.

Hope you two are staying warm, I'm sure Nicole only has rain at 70 degrees!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

GGGRRR Tj just totally p'd me off!! I was worried about him driving to work today and thought he would leave early so I asked and he was a total ass about it. He is one of those people who think they can drive normal. What a dick. I am so mad right now. I am so glad he is going to work...of course some of the anger stems from actually wanting to have sex last night and getting told no but then expected me to want to do it this morning when the kids were already up. Hello no! I always feel like we only dtd on his terms and I never enjoy it then!! Sorry ladies needed to vent.


----------



## needafriend

Men...lol. 
vent all u want as we all know men think so differently than us.

Apt went ok, going to put me on a portable heart monitor in Jan to record my hb and see whats up. It's been good for the last few days so fingers crossed. 
But now there is another concern....lol, I haven't gained any weight and the tests they did at the hospital on the weekend showed ketones in my urine which mean I am burning fat to feed the baby. So....they want me to eat more often to gain alittle. Never been told that before. HA!

Lilies...u ony have the 2 days off for the holidays? WOW....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Eat eat eat girl!! We don't get told that very often. Are you starting to feel better?


----------



## needafriend

our secret thread is dying...........

How are all u ladies doing? Getting close to Christmas, u all ready?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No not dying...we are all just getting ready for christmas!! Aggghh I think I am finally done shopping. Maybe. LOL 

I have been wondering about Nicole. She hasn't been on for a few days but I seen her on fb. 

I am being a crabby hag today and was kinda snippy to a girl in another thread about being induced early just so her life would be more convient. There was no medical reason at all...and I don't see that is right. We would all love for our babies to come on our schedule but for most of that doesn't happen. I so understand where there is a medical reason or for a repeat csection like you Carole. Ok rant over. And hopefully I offended none of my girls.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm here! I've just been emotional so keeping my distance. Silly I know....over a dog...but it's just who I am.

I am SOOO ready for xmas. Only a few days for us....celebrating on Wed. This will be our first time doing it at our house, which will be interesting. Guess I better clean up! LOL!

I've also been working on planning out Lexi's room (she's getting a big bed soon) and all that kinda crap. Just the normal day to day stuff. 

Sandi, I agree about non-necessary inductions. Though I must admit I was begging for one during the end of Lexi's pregnancy...lol! The last few weeks are/were dreadful. I am not looking forward to that. You two are lucky in that you will be skipping that part. I agree though....sillly if not medically necessary. I am beginning to worry my lil guy will be TOO BIG! I've been looking at the last u/s pics and his thighs look crazy big. I can't tell if it's maybe just the angle (b/c you really only see one leg)....I am hoping so. I have still been gaining weight... :( Have my glucose test soon adn I am actually worried about it. I was heavier w/ Lexi's pregnancy but didn't gain that much alltogether so I never worried about GD. But this one.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AWww Nicole I so understand about being emotional over your dog. I am the same way. Its so hard when you love them.

I will tell you Nicole unless I know for sure this virus is affecting Gunner I will not let me induce me. I want to go natural and I know from my experience with Dylan being induced is so hard and I don't want it. Dylan was a big baby as well...he was born at 36weeks and was 8lbs 11oz and 22 in long. I am concerned with the size of this baby since he has been meauring a week ahead the whole pregnancy. But I am praying God will send him out when the time is right.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah...I heard inductions can be rough :( I just hope Lucas isn't huge. Lexi came 2 days after her due date and was 8 pounds 3 ounces and pushing her out was quite a task. They say subsequent children are usually bigger right? I've been measuring almost a week ahead too....but I did w/ Lexi as well. At her 36 week growth scan (since I was so overweight) they said she was already 8 and 1/2 pounds and would easily be over 9. Guess that wasn't the case exactly.

Now when you say natural do you mean on his time or drug free??

Thanks for understanding, I know most people thing "well it's just a dog" and see me as being silly abou it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh hun its not just a dog...they are just like our babies. I love my dogs so much and can't imagine one of them being gone. 

I am hoping to go into labor with him on my own and no meds. I had no meds with my daughters. My first was 6lbs 11oz, second was 8lbs 5oz so yes I agree each one gets bigger. Poor us!! LOL


----------



## needafriend

Holy hanna your last babes was big for 36w...lol. Mine were never over 7-13oz. 

Why would a Dr induce her just by her requesting it? Never heard of that.

Nicole...I understand ur loss. I lost a dog years ago...I dont speak of him often, his name was Elmo. He was a terrier/chihuahua cross but looked totally chihuahua. It was before I had kids, he slept with me, went to work with me and travelled with me..u name it. He was killed by an owl that picked him up and he died from the fall....he was let outside by my room mate when I was working a nite shift. (we lived in the country) 

I was beyond devistated, I cried for weeks, I even had his pic taken with santa. He was my boy. I guess I am afraid to ever get that close to an animal again and thats part of the reason I haven't gotten one. Plus I do have an issue with hair, he never shed at all. 

So iam not this heartless B who has never had a fur baby. It makes me sad just typing this and it was 13 years ago...crazy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

awww Carole so sad. I would have a hard time recovering from that as well. RIP Elmo.

Yes Dylan was very big for a 36week baby. My dr guessed by scan that he would be 7 and was hesitant to deliver but I was in so much pain and my leg was so blue. The morning I went in he was like are you sure...I said yep I can't walk...and I think he will be 8lbs. And he was 8 11!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh Carole that is so beyond sad :( Poor lil guy. What a mean owl!! 

I live out in the country and people out here think I am rediculous for caring and missing my guy. But, they get dogs and chain them to trees or just use them for hunting. Dogs are not considered pets out here by most.

Sandi, can you imagine how big Dylan would have been at 40 weeks? See that is what I am sooo scared of. I can tell by the u/s pics my guy is big. I can just tell. I am sure I'll have another u/s around 36 weeks since I am overweight and if he is really big by that point, not sure what they will do!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

At his 4 week check up...which was when he was due he was 10lbs 9oz. But even with the u/s he never really measured big early on. Now with Gunner I have to agree with you feeling on this Nicole I can just tell he is a big baby. When she did his head measurement she did it 4 times cause it was 22+5 and at that time by my lmp I was 20+3 but his overall measurements was 21+3 wich he has been measuring one week ahead the whole time. I am anxious I am going to have a big baby. Tj was a big baby at 9lb and his mom's first. His sister has 2 girls and Hanna was 10lbs 2oz. And now that my appetite is picking up and all I think about it food I am sure he is growing quickly. Oddly thought most of the movement I feel is still pretty low...is that where your feeling still? I do have the odd higher ones but mostly low.


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...I've been wondering and complaining about the movement too. Mine are all really low...like usually along my pubic line! Occassionally I'll feel something up around my belly button but not usually. I was thinking by now we'd be feeling them up higher?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Odd isnt it? I don't know what to think. SOmetimes I think I can feel him stretch out and feel up high but mostly always low. I am having such a lazy day...getting ready to go take a nap. lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

Mines pretty much always low. Also, I've been having crazy strong pressure really low. But not the 'between the legs bowling ball feeling' kinda pressure. This is towards the front, like he is trying to bust out or something. Do you get this? It's been getting progressively more often and stronger. I think little guy needs to take up residency higher.

LOL...I just got up from a nap about an hour ago :) Enjoy!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep that is what I get...like he hasn't realized he is suppose to go higher. Well girl I am off to nap and maybe clean my kitchen later. maybe. lol


----------



## needafriend

I feel my boy low too....but always a few by the ribs if my arm is at my side. I lay alot on the couch to make room to breathe...lol, only a sign of things to come.

I am STILL craving costco cake.....I want some so bad, I think I need to buy one for the holidays. It will freeze nicely. Joe came home after 3 days of driving and got a lovely 3 hours of f to shower and eat. He is off again il tomorrow. He better start his office position soon as this is crazy. He was in a car accident friday am and our new car is wrecked. It's going to be about 3 weeks to get it fixed. He hit an off duty cop while going for his new canadian passport....glad he is ok. 

Hope all u girls are ok....
My baby is sure in a schedule already. He is up for a good 1/2 hour sometimes and he loves to kick at supper time. I love him soooo much and can't wait to smell him.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh man, the inability to breathe...I remember that from being prego last time. I guess I will take my guy being low for a while..I am not ready for all that!!! I'm still sleeping on my stomach and everything feels like it's progressing SOOO much slower this time around, but I'm not complaining. And the new baby smell...forgot all about that. It's so wonderful!!!

Is Joe ok?? The company he drives for sound like real asses, he never gets time off!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is having a good monday..I just got up and made the kids some cinnamon rolls. I really need to go to the grocery store today...be procastinatin it. LOL 

Carole was Joe sore after the wreck? Is the car drivable at all??

Nicole how are you feeling today? 

Gunner has a pattern some days but most of his activity is at night. He gets all excited when Tj gets home from work and talks to him. He is really active when Isleep. Although I am getting some movement out of him this morning. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...the only 'pattern' to Lucas' movements is there aren't many :(

He is sooooo inactive...it's actually very scary! Lexi was a non-stop mover...he hardly moves at all. And when he does I get John to come over and the second he places his hand on my tummy he stops moving for the rest of the night! So, John has yet to feel him.

I'm doing good....lately tired as hell all the time. What happened to the energy? I've been doing great in that dept. this whole pregnancy until now. We have xmas on Wed. so tomorrow I'll be cooking and cleaning....oh and of course, wrapping Lexi's presents at night (totally last minute!).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have no energy either...my house is a diaster. and I just don't care. LOL I still have a bit of shopping to do. I always wait until Chirstmas eve to wrap my kids presents. I don't know why I do that but its just what happens. LOL


----------



## needafriend

I am lazy as hell too...not so much for the napping but my ass is leaving a dent in the couch. I was good yesterday and caught up on all laundry and sheets. Was going to go to BC to see my family before christmas but since Joe can't come I am not. Mom is devastated and crying....I don't feel it's safe driving on these bad roads for 9 hours with my heart issue. She has no idea that I have even been "sick" with it and I don't want to worry them and tell them so I said it was so health reasons I didnt want to go into. I feel bad but I am scared to drive all that way with my 3 boys alone. 

Joe is ok...the car i beyond drivable but not a right off.....it is getting fixed but will take about 3 weeks. we need to get a rental tomorrow.

As for baby....they say they can hear dad's voice better as it is a lower tone. Joe has yet to feel him as he has no patience to wait and always misses with kicks. 
He has never woke me up at nite with kicks...none of my kids ever did. I feel him positioning himself after get up for one of my many pee breaks at nite. But then he is a good boy and goes to sleep.
I am sooooo pumped to take the tree down after christmas cause we are then putting up all the baby stuff....AWWW, I am so excited to see his things in the house. I am going to wash his clothes and blankets and put them in those big ziploc bags so they stay fresh. 
I still have a few things to wrap, and still have no finished my sugar cookie ad shortbread. Will be making them today. 
What u chickies up to....?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am up to be a big bunch of nothing Carole. I am trying hard to motivate myself to get up and clean my kitchen...its awful but I just feel so lazy. 

I have a question for you ladies...do your legs feel numb after you bd? I finally gave in and we dtd this morning and my legs have this tingly feeling all day. It has happend the past 2 times and that is part of the reason I hate to. It feels awful.


----------



## needafriend

Joe is two hours from home..YAY, he is taking me and the boys out to this awesome buffet we discovered last week. The have a mini donut maker there, I am not sure who is more excited...my boys or me. LOL....
Asking u girls to say alittle prayer for my cousin, (who blocked me from FB after we had a scrap about her posting pics of my sisters wedding without asking her...over two years ago.LOL) Anyways, she had a baby boy (Bryce) a few days ago and he just got flown last nite to the stollery kids hospital here in my city as he has a blockage and is no peeing. 
Unsure of what they are going to do as I am just getting updates from her mom.


----------



## needafriend

I forgot to answer your ?? reeds.....I don't have numb legs after sex but damn my thighs and hips are crampy all the time. Dr said I had a low magnesium level when they did all those blood tests. Sex actually feels great other than the fact I feel larger and fuller than ever. My hormones are still raging which is odd for this stage in the game.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Pray said carole..so hope they figure out what is going on and he is ok.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Def. praying for Bryce...how sad....and scary!


Sandi: Hubby and I haven't dtd in a while (since being released from pelvic rest...so a few weeks). Crappy wife I am....I know. But, I never had that before with the tingly legs. I do know that tingling is usually an issue with circulation....so maybe your legs were up in the air for too long....ROFL. I'm sure it just has to do with the blood flow being different during pregnancy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and HAPPY V-DAY SANDI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning everyone! I have to take TJ to a dr appt in St. Louis today so I won't be on til later but I will post a Vday bump!!:) Have a great day


----------



## needafriend

Too funny on the legs in the air too long Nicole. 
Reeds...try u on top next time. LOL...

As for my cousins baby....he is in ICU and they know he has a stomache/intestine issue, will do a ton of tests tomorrow. He has a tube in his belly to drain the food as he just throws up if this tube is not in there....sad and scary.
Joe is leaving me again tonite, I hate his new schedule and can't wait for it to change. We got the rental today...they said the car will take about 3 weeks to fix. UGH!!!

Hope u are all well...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here we are ladies...I finally made it to VDAY!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and that's the thing...my legs weren't in the air...we dtd on our sides..


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh and that's the thing...my legs weren't in the air...we dtd on our sides..



LOL I was just teasing :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Beautiful bump! Yay for V-day!

So sorry about your cousins lil one...that sounds so scary! I hope they can fix him up soon! Also sorry about the schedule :( He's supposed to get an office position soon right?

Christmas tomorrow for us! Pics will be on FB (of course...as I am sure ya'll have noticed I am a bit picture obsessed). Super excited and also ready for it to be done...if that makes sense.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know you was hun. ;) thank you


----------



## needafriend

Great bump reeds....
Nicole ...your daughter is a beauty, u need a stick to beat the boys away in the future. She has such a personality in her pics....I bet she is a real clown.


----------



## needafriend

Merry Christmas Nicole....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Carole!!

Well...our Christmas went great yesterday. Lexi was not as into it as I thought she would be. The biggest thing was that she kept getting aggrevated that we had to open and put together her presents. Once she saw them she wanted it right then and there. She was only interested in the one thing we got used as it was already put together. So she kept ignoring the other stuff and opening things in general. BUT....alll in all a great day :) Also, in a way glad it's over. As much as I love the holidays it's always a breathe of fresh air when they are done (does that make sense????). 

So, next we have her bday February 3rd. We are probably getting our 3d scan done Feb 2nd, I will almost be 30 weeks at that time. Super excited about everything coming up....hopefully the time will go by somewhat fast!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Glad you had a great Christmas Nicole. I think I am going to beg for a 4D scan...there is a place here that does them here for 65dllars! I didn't think that was bad. :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG 65 bucks? I am jealous. We only have one private option place (where we got Lexi's done) and the hospital. So not much competition, which in turn means higher prices. The hosptial charges 250 and private place we are going to has packages and we're looking at having to spend either 180 or 200 :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its about a 45min drive but that is really the closest place to go. No place else does them close. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, this place is about that from us....everything is 45 minutes to an hour from us. I hate that :( Esspecially when I was in labor last time...lol!


----------



## needafriend

Looks like your little one like her gifts. I love the way her mouth stays open when she smiles....it's like a doll.

We are not doing the 3-4d scans. We were going to but then I showed Joe some online and he was shocked at how clear they were. He wants babies appearance to be a surprise as we are mixed and we already know he is a boy. I may asked for a scan in jan just to confirm he is a boy.....I have never found out before and Iam scared they can be wrong and I will have to sell all his clothes...lol Oh well.....will just have to go shopping again.

Joe will be home in about 1/2 hr so I am happy. He is now off til Dec 27. YAY. I hear ya on the holidays being done. I love them but love them being over too. I am more excited this time as we are taking the tree downand putting together all the baby things. 
I have run to the bus depot and grab my moms parcel of gifts she mailed us, bus hers off to them. Go to the store to grab last minute veggies as I did all my shopping and did not want them to go bad. We are doing a non traditional meal as I hate turkey and so does Joe. The kids will have it with their dad.
I am making....crab/cream cheese wontons, shrimp wontons, crab buns, pampered chef veggie pizza, sausage, meat cheese crackers, lamb african style(yuk to all lamb), homemade sausage rolls, ham and buns and all the baking I did. I think thats it. I am doing it all homemade this year as I am tired of buying yukky appys.

Are u both doing a turkey? Did u already do your nicole?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello beautiful ladies. I have been thinking of you all today...and hope your day was full of joy and family. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Merry Christmas everyone! There's snow on the ground here today so it seams more like Christmas today!

We spent Christmas Eve with Jeff's mom then to my parents for Christmas day. It was a bit of a bust for us, it just didn't really seem like Christmas. It was so obvious that my sister and BIL didn't care what I got them and my 4yr old niece was being down right cranky. My parents were appreciative of what I got them so that was nice.

Today I actually had to go to the fertility clinic, CD3 so I had to get blood work, a baseline US of my ovaries and started my 100mg of clomid. They're going to watch the eggs mature then when the time is right I'll get a shot of Ovidrel to force O. I seem to have a problem with that too b.c we did everything right this past cycle and didn't end up PG, but hopefully this is what needs to be done and I pray it will be the last time we have to do this.

Hope everyone is resting, feeling good, staying healthy, and that the babies are well! 
Love, D~


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Tiger so good to hear from you. And you had a nice Christmas. Some people are so hard to please...


ANd your on the start to your BFP and a healthy bean. What a great way to start the new year!! :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

YAY for hopefully being on your way to a LO Tiger!! I can't wait to hear your progress. Sounds like you got into the fertility clinic pretty quickly! At least some things should be covered for the rest of the year right? :)

Sounds like everyone had a good Christmas. I'm kinda glad it's all over. Ready for the next holidays and then to have this baby! I got HUGE all the sudden. Wait till you guys see the next pic I post. It's rediculous. Needless to say on Wed. hubby is taking me to look at ellipticals since I want to start using one. I am so sad about the weight gain, and really want to be healthy, for the rest of the pregnancy and for life.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole don't feel bad about the weight gain...I have gained lately too. I feel huge and uncomfortable. I can't wait to see your next bump pic I bet you look great! :) We are 6 months now so its time we all have lovely bellies to show for it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Sandi :) Just so hard after working forever to get it off and having major surgery and now to see it pile on so quickly. I've gained so far what I hoped to gain the whole pregnancy, and still have a ways to go. I guess I should suck it up and take solice in it all since this is our last baby....and just enjoy it regardless of the scale ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah sweetie don't try to worry too much it is all for a good reason and after we all have our babies we can encourage each other to get the weight off. 

I feel horrible today. My head is killing me and oh my gosh do my joints hurt. I am so ready for this virus to go away. And then I found a thread on here where a woman was asking about the parvovirus and people were telling her not to worry she is far enough along it wouldn't hurt the baby if she did have it. It made me aggrevated and when I told her my story people were counterdicting me...and going off just what they read! Why would my dr be so concerned if it was no big deal. Geez if they really don't know they really shouldn't add their 2 cents. UGH


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry you're still feeling yucky Sandi. I know there's a lot of women who like to put their two cents in yet they had no experience with the situation themselves. Esp this biotch from California who's a real not-it-all (about 2 or 3wks behind in her PG) that I ran I into in other threads before, so annoying. So yeah, I completely know what you mean.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww...hope you get to feeling somewhat better soon Sandi....I feel bad, your pregnancy has been so rough. 

I totally know what you guys mean about the people who know it all on the threads. I also hate how everyone chimes in to tell people everything they are worried about is normal, when sometimes it's things that need to be checked out! I hate they all feel the need to ass kiss. Then when real experiences or opinions come into play it starts a debate and gets locked. What happened to just being real? And I am tired of seeing one particular member constantly put everyone down for wondering about movement (telling people they need to just wait and she didn't feel movemetn then either, yada yada yada) and yet she posts a movement question once a week herself and a 'is my bump to small' post at least once a week. Get over yourself!! LOL!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Also, Tiger, I think I may know who you are talking about from CA.....


----------



## Tigerlilies

I don't remember her username and I haven't been on the 1st tri threads forever and definitely not the 2nd tri threads so her avatar is probably different but it use to be her sitting in a chair outside with foliage in the background. Always annoyed me to see her chime in on a thread I was chatting on.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

good morning ladies. I am so glad you understand about the know it alls. Dirves me crazy...and I am already that way. LOL I think I know who you are talking about as well and I at one point even blocked her so I didn't have to see her comments. I also had this girl follow me from thread to thread...and I get that she was just trying to make friends but she would pick fights with me!! And counterdict anything I said and she has never been pregnant before!! Oh well...

How is everyone today?? It is me or does this not feel like a Monday?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Now I don't know who you guys are talking about :( The nosy person in me wants to know!!! LOL!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LMAO!! Sandi, that is the one I thought of when Tiger was describing the person, I didn't know she was your 'know it all stalker' too!! She gets to me all the time with her posts/replies. It's so hard when people have never been pregnant, and know EVERYTHING about pregnancy AND child rearing like she does!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know isn't it crazy how full of "knowledge" she is and has no children...most of the time she just sounds like a idiot. There is another girl on here that irks me to no end. Everything she says just sounds stupid...just now on another girls journal that she followed me too from my journal my friend is worried about having a mc she is newly pregnant and she actually said...alll the worry of stress in pregnancy is just getting us prepared for motherhood. I was like are you kidding me!!???But kept my mouth shut.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh wow! Nice of her to say that crap! People amuse me to no end! LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I am just trying to learn to laugh at them...lol. not with them cause they actually think they are so smart!! HAHAHA


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL!!!!


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies....what a great way to wake up and laugh reading all you girls with the hormones raging. LOL....I love it as I am a bag of them as well. So do share this lovely womans ID with me via message. I have been up and down with my emotions these days...one minute happy as can be the next I am over anaylsing every thing a person says to me. I feel neglected from hubby....and shut down. I have had raging hormones this whole pg and only ever get lovin like twice a week. He knows that I am frisky but I think the baby belly is odd for him??? I dont know maybe I am making that up. I know it's crazy.....

Lilies....so nice to hear from u, great news on starting the clinic. I am saying a prayer for u. Sounds like they aren't wasting a ton of time and are proactive. YAY.

Nicole...I hear ya on the feeling large. I look at pics of me and think holy cow....even on fb there are smaller pics of me, I have gained so much but can't blame it on baby as it was about 6mths prior to him. lol...bloody heck eh

So reeds....u need to accidently break tha gaming unit..LOL...naa....then he would spend even more $$$ a buy a new one.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing today? I personally cannot wait to be done being pregnant. This is just way to stressful for me. I finally started getting constand movement at around 22 weeks and now the past 4 or 5 days he moves less and less. So scary. I don't know if he is just lazy as hell or what is going on. I feel movement MAYBE twice a day and usually only a couple kicks.

Ah...on the bright side my new diaper bag came today :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Felt a little left out with Carole showing off all her adorably awesome baby gear....so here is my first new baby thing (other than the clothes)...a diaper bag that I LOVE...granted I haven't used it yet, but always wanted this one!

And yes...I know I am a complete dork to be getting excited over a diaper bag :haha:
 



Attached Files:







diaper bag.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I love it!! SO a cute bag. And Gunner so does that movement thing...he is super active one day and then he much be resting the next few. During my scan today he was having a party. LOL


----------



## needafriend

I love your bag Nicole....I love anything brown.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HEre are the new Gunner pics ladies!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Carole...I love yours too!!

WOO HOO new Gunner pics, adorable!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love the feet pics...I have 4 of them our of the 7 she gave me. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

I got NO good pics at the 20 week scan. I was really disappointed. No shots of hands/legs/feet...nothing, just a crappy profile shot and 3 'boy' shots...lol. I did get a dvd with short segments, so that was cool. Other than the 4d, I'd imagine I won't have another u/s except maybe a growth scan at 36 weeks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I get one at every visit but only cause of the virus. I was surprised they gave me pics but sure made my day.


----------



## needafriend

i had to pay $10 for my one pic at 20weeks....
I LOVE THE FOOT PIC....made me laugh


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know that pic cracks me up. He gave me a good whack right after she took like. He was telling us to knock it off and leave him alone.


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies, it 10:30 pm here., went to bed an hour ago as hubby got home today at noon and hadn't slept yet. It is his bday today so I laid down with him....he was sucking me in like a vortex with his snoring and I am not tired as I have been a nite owl all week. So...baby and I are up eating the last bag of Funyuns Ibought in the US as they are not in canada. May have to dip into that chocolate pie I made for his bday as well as finishing off the bottle of sparkling cidar I was drinking earlier. LOL....fun nite for me. I KNOW I have gained weight this time....will know for sure on the 10th when I go for my 3rd sugar test.
baby scared me last nite and this am. He was SOOOO quiet, not much for movement at all. I was freaking out, rolling side to side, drank an orange crush pop and still nothing. Turned the music up in the suv and nothing. I was so paniced. Joe and I wnt to this seedy little veitnamese joint we like for curry and sure enough....he was awake. Little bugger....he has been active the rest of the day but I was freaking out.
Another thing....joe loved the baby gear but was really upset with the playard. He is shocked at how hard it is. Is there such a thing as a playard mattress? It is alittle tough but I tried to explain how u dont want things too soft. 

How are u chickies doing....time for some belly pics. I took a crappy one on my cell last nite but will take a better one and post.

Lilies....How r u? 

Happy new years eve to all!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What a day you had Carole! I seen that cute bump! Love it. Can't wait for another. 

I so hope all my lovely ladies have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 

I think I am bigger today...I will take a New Year eve bump pic to compare to the last one.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is 24 weeks and today 25+3



View attachment Newyeareve bump.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh my that is big pic don't know what happen. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Happy New Year my lovely ladies!!!!!

Nicole, I really like that diaper bag! Excellent taste! 

Sandi, loving the Gunner pics, that foot one is cute! And your belly is so round! It looks like you have basketball implant!

Carole, hope Joe Jr is being more active now, that would scare me too!

So tomorrow I go in and get my eggs checked, if they're big enough and my blood work is good, I'll get my ovidrel shot in the afternoon. I did take an OPK test yesterday and it was negative but I think today will end up being positive since I'm making a lot of CM today! I just hope those eggs are 20mm. So to stay nice and relaxed, I have tomorrow, Wednesday and Thursday off. Today I only had two patients so I thought it would be easy breezey......nope! You know who didn't start an IV probably so when I came in to inject the patient with the radioactive tracer, it leaked out and onto the floor and my shoe!!!!!! I was livid! It will be fine, the tracer will decay out by Wednesday but right now I'm walking around work in my socks! It just figures she would end up being careless the first work day of the new year and right before I'm about to O! By God's grace though I'm calm now and really looking forward to tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

OH Tiger I hope it all works out for you this month!! Now, I don't know anything about Ovidrel...what does it do? Is there a likelihood of twins using it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Tiger. Fx and a prayer your eggs are nice and ripe. Praying this cycle works for you. XX


----------



## Tigerlilies

The ovidrel is hcg, it's suppose to just make me O, so if there are two ripe eggs at the surface, there's a chance of twins. I did have my scan today and had a 34mm, 26, 21, and a 17mm egg. They at least want to see 18mm so there were three choose from but I have no idea if they were at the surface ready to be busted out. 

The nurse called me at 11 this morning but didn't want me to do the shot til 6pm. So we banged it out tonight and will go again tomorrow and hopefully Thursday if Jeff's up to the task. The ovidrel can take 24-36hrs to work but my uterus felt tender even before the shot. 

I had to stick myself in the belly! It was a really small needle but I didn't think I could do it myself and Jeff was afraid he's break the needle inside me if he did it so I bit the bullet and did it! Surprisingly enough I didn't even feel it.

Oh Carole, I finally saw the new Harry Potter movie, it was excellent! Of course, me and my hormones cried twice and I think the couple behind me saw and thought I was a complete sap!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so glad your shot went smoothly. Fx Jeff can keep up and you O soon. XX


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger,

Not to be nosy (ok....I am!!)...but I didn't know you had a problem O'ng? Or is this just the method that starts with fertility treatment? As far as Jeff keeping up...he doesn't have a choice, just put it on him...LOL ;)

I hear you on the shots. I donated my eggs to a fertility clinic twice when I was younger and had to do the tummy shots a few times a day for a couple weeks. At first I was freaked out. I mean needles don't bother me at all...but it's just weird to do it to yourself!! Is it something you have to keep doing or a one time shot? Sorry I am so nosy! Just curious as to the process :)

Fingers crossed for you this month hun...you totally deserve it!


----------



## Tigerlilies

You are my girls! Be noisy all you want! I hear on the needles! Doesn't bother me at all when I have to get blood work done but man, to do something on yourself is completely different! I'm sure you got use to it but a few times a day for a couple of weeks! :wacko:

This one was just a one time shot to push things along. The dr that scanned me yesterday isn't the one I usually see, but he explained to me that if my blood work looked good and I was preceding as normal, I wouldn't have to do the shot which made sense to me then the nurse of the dr that I normally see called up and said I should do the shot. I didn't think about asking at the time (so wish I did now) about what exactly came about with my blood work, if I really do have a problem, if I'm producing some hormones but it's quit not enough, or if my blood work was fine and my dr just wants to really make sure......I'll ask next time I call with either a bfp or the start of my next cycle.

Was Carole online at all yesterday?

How's everyone feeling? How's the baby movement?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger praying this is your cycle! Have you talked about what steps will be taken when you get your BFP? 

I am not sure if Carole was on yesterday...

Gunner was really active for a bit but now he is lazy. LOL I guess he is growing. EEKK


----------



## Tigerlilies

I guess Gunner wore himself out from earlier! :sleep:

How about you Nicole, any more movements now that baby is getting bigger?

I hope Carole is okay.....I hope it's just work busy that's keeping her offline.

No idea about what will happen after a bfp, I'm sure I'll have to see the specialist a couple of times before I get sent back to the regular ob. But to be completely honest, I wouldn't go back right away. They can't stop an MC from happening, and I need to financially recover from all of this before they start demanding that I come in every so often and rack up more bills. For instance, that genetic testing was really expensive, but I was only $200 from meeting my out of pocket expensive so I didn't care, after that $200 everything is 100% covered. So that blood work that I assume was the genetic testing went to an in-network facility and was $1805.00!!!! Crazy right since the average bill I saw online that you get charged is about $800. Then today, I get a statement from my insurance company saying that more blood work was sent to another facility, an out of network facility and that one I have to pay out of pocket for! That bill is $448!!!!! I don't understand how a medical office could send out blood to yet another place, that place being out of network, and not even tell me about it! What sucks even more, no matter how much I express my dissatisfaction in all this, I'm still stuck with this outrageous bill!
I wish I could say I feel better after my rant, but I really don't. But thanks for reading....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow that is crazy! Can you call your dr office and find out why they would do that? I sure don't get how they think or operate sometimes. So I guess they will be testing your HCG, progestrone and lots of scans. 

Actually Gunner has been lazy for a few days. I try not to fret cause I do feel movement but I thought by now he would be rolling and tossing making my belly roll which he was doing.


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG to all those bills Tiger!! I mean, of course it's for a good cause, but sometimes insurance can be such a joke!! Sounds good that they gave the go-ahead for the shot sicne that means the results came back good ;) Ok, so what is our timeline like, when can we hope to hear about you testing and getting that positive?? :)

Lucas is pretty quiet for the most part. He has crazy days and then days when I only feel a kick or two all day. The other night he was kicking up under my boob, so I thought he moved head down, but now he's kicking super low again. Who knows what is going on in there!! LOL! Can't wait to get the 4d done, lately I feel the need to verify he is actually a boy....haha!


----------



## Tigerlilies

mommy2lexi said:


> The other night he was kicking up under my boob

:rofl: Apparently the weight of your breast was bothering him! LOL

When is your 4d scan?

I'm definitely going to call the office today and find out exactly what they all tested me for b.c I thought the one bill to the in-network guys were high and the fact that more was sent out to another facility really bothers me. My main concern is that they tested me for crap I was already tested for earlier this year even though I said I had the results and would fax it to the clinic the next day. If that's the case, I'll me pissed!

I'm counting today as 1dpo for safe measures, make sure I don't test too soon. So Jan. 16th I'll use my cheapy dollar store test so if it's neg then, I won't feel bad about testing 11dpo. Jeff wants me to wait until I start getting symptoms like the swollen boobs but that should be about the time to have those symptoms. It's the waiting game now!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Haha...probably so!!!

My 4d scan is actually on Lexi's bday (February 3rd). We tried for the day before but they were booked, and John's days off are wed/thurs. My mom works too much and can't come over for her bday during the week anyways, so we'll have her little party on Saturday. I am SOOO beyond excited. So much better to see in 4d, to see if they are ok and if all is how it should be.

Definently call them, it seems rediculous about all those bills. And if they retested you I'd be BEYOND pissed!!! 

O man, hoping for good news from you on the 16th then! I seriously cannot wait until you get your BFP that sticks!

Let us know what they say about those bills.


----------



## needafriend

WOW....last time I looked no one had anything to say and wasn't posting. 
Lilies....I am so pleased your having all this medical attention but holy shit it's so much money. Can u save receipts and use it as a income tax deduction? I am so pleased ur i the TWW and I will say a prayer for u to have a sticky jellybean. 

AFM....baby Sarr is moving like a mad man. He is super reactive to my boys voices and they love to torrment him which makes me have tons of BH. I have been having some pretty good ones lately. I am really crampy and my thighs and groin are killing me. Just can't get comfortable at nite. My son has a body pillow in his closet and I think I am going to steal it tonite and see if it helps. 
I go for my last GD test on monday which will be interesting.....other than that I am a little cranky with Joe but he is working so much and he has been short with me a few times so screw it. I am keeping my phone distance. 

Nicole...I am excited to see Lucas's 3d scan pics....

Reeds....How is that virus going? Do they test u for it often to see if it's passed?

Lilies....here is my big ass bump pic..ugh, this was yesterday am.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole...are you having the groin pressure already?! I didn't get it w/ Lexi until 30-something weeks. I was having lots of BH's as well...but none for a while now. Sorry you are so uncomfy :( That is no fun. I am totally loving the fact that for the most part I don't 'feel' the pregnancy pains yet. Just the sciatica.

I have my GD test on Thursday and am actually worried about it. I feel like I am gonna fail. Or maybe I just want something to explain the drastic weight gain I am experiencing?

I can't wait till the 3d either!! 4 more weeks!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole they do not test anymore for it. I know I still have it...still in pain and he says it can take months to go away. Oh well. I had horrible lower back pain and really bad BH last night actually had me in tears. ANd I am no wimp. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh man...I am sorry Sandi! Sucks you both are in such pain....I feel so bad :(


----------



## needafriend

So ladies...I just spent 100$ on stuff for baby. It's that damn paul frank that gets me. $32 was shipping and duty to canada...oh well. It's such nice stuff. It was from cookieskids.com. 
My back is killing me from shopping for 2 hours. I wish I was rich, I would have ordered so much more, but I already have so much I guess Iwas just being greedy.

What u chickies up to?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning. I am really nervous about what to buy so I haven't bought much. I am trying to wait for more spring stuff to come out. I had more BH last night. Gunner is laying on my back again. 

HOpe everyone has a great day.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Why are you nervous about what to buy?

It's so much more relaxing (shoping wise) to know that not EVERYTHING has to be bought before Lucas is even born. I was so silly when I was prego with Lexi. Everyone told me not to buy as much and that I had plenty of time for some things....but I did what I wanted to do. Not so this time. Feels much better...more 'calm'.

Nothing to report as far as movement. Lucas is very quiet. I am not sure if it's due to having an anterior placenta (which I wouldn't think would make a difference at this point)....or just that he is lazy. Lexi was WAY more active in the womb. Kinda nervewracking, but I am learning to deal with his lack of kicks. And other than getting out of breath very quickly, being more tired, and my sciatica driving me nuts, I don't really 'feel' pregnant. Still sleeping and comfortably and all that good stuff. Kinda nice that my last pregnancy is an easy one (thus far). :)


----------



## needafriend

Enjoy being comfortable while u can. I have a old fractured tail bone and usually around 30 weeks it kills me in odd positions, so not looking forward to that.
I do have to say i slept like a princess last nite....it was awesome. My baby was only alittle active and let me snooze. Maybe it was all the retail online shopping that made me so tired. 
I agree with Nicole....shopping is calming.We know cause we have children what we need and don't need....so buy away. I don't think I have over bought yet.....Is it warm there first part of april reeds? We are still nippy til May/juneish...I bought him a newborn zip up hoodie...it;s so cute. U guys should check out that site...alot of big boy clothes for little men. And I have an 11% off coupon code


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, loving the baby bump! They say a boy carries low right? If I remembered that right you're definitely having a boy no doubts!

Sandi, I'm so sorry you're so uncomfortable, I really hope it's not going to be another couple months before the virus is gone.

Nicole, I completely agree, I never got the just wait thing to get baby stuff. Nothing like waiting until you really feel like a whale.to go walking around a store and go shopping, but I completely understand Sandi how you want to wait for the Spring stuff to come out.

AFM, I did call the office and they did accidentally repeat some blood work but that stuff will be covered. The $448 bill was sent to this out of network place b.c the Dr's prefer it and feel they're more accurate....okay, still should have asked me first. It was to test to check my ovary reserve and rule out poly cystic fribrosis but in all honesty, they started me on clomid and decided they would US my ovaries to make sure the eggs were mature, wouldn't the amount of eggs that matured be a good indicator what my reserve was looking like, and on top of that, with all the US I did have and the X-ray with contrast of my uterus make it pretty damn obvious that I did have cysts? So of course I still have to pay for it and the clinic gave me the out of network number to negotiate a lower price but unless they're going to cut it in half, it still a lot of damn money. Yeah, we are filing ALL our medical bills with taxes, I just hope there isn't a cut off on how much we can claim b.c I alone probably have $3,600.00 to file and nothing to show for it, so freak'in depressing.

On a funnier note, Jeff FINALLY pulled through to dtd for the third day in a row! It was really stressful for him to have that kind of pressure on him. I probably didn't help by saying earlier that if it doesn't happen this month, I want to take a couple of months off. I have gained so much damn weight! I started getting back on the treadmill and eating better but still have lost anything. 

Anyways, I did ovidrel shot Tuesday @ 6pm, it takes 24-36 hrs to work which would have ended at 6am yesterday but today I'm getting some major twinges in my pelvis where I have to ease my way down to sit and get back up again, it seems illogical that 24hrs the time the shot should have worked that I could be O. Started suddenly after I got to work and is still lingering. Way too late for me to be O naturally, that would have been Tuesday. Any thoughts?


----------



## needafriend

Hi Lilies...I would be super PO-ed that they are still charging u for double blood work. Thats BS. I would def call that line to see about lowering the costs. 
My Dh was alittle under pressure sometimes as well....expecially when we had a small window of time to dtd, if my boys were home, his work etc. Let's just say I had to be creative.....oh well. 
How is work going? I hear ya on the weight loss thing....I need to get my butt in gear, i weighted at the Dr on Tuesday and it said in a 1 1/2 months I gained 5 lbs. I usually only weight at the pg womans clinic to stay on the same scale. So I go there on tuesday for m GD test...I know I have gained, I feel it. Plus I am eating out alot.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hear ya on the creactive part!

It's really not fair that losing weight takes 4 times the effort than putting it on!

After lunch I'm definitely going to call to get the discounted rate. I took off work these past three days to not get stressed during O and it was great! I so wish I could be a stay at home wife or only work part time but that is only going to happen if we win the Lotto! My coworker pissed me off good on Monday, I'm pretty sure I wrote about it on an earlier post. Took me a couple of hours to truly calm down, that's how bad it was! And today she again tried to do something that was against policy (we're only allowed two attempts to start a patient's IV then you get someone else) I walked in just as she was about to do her third attempt, told her she knew better and had her leave the room. Man I wish she would transfer. They won't fire her so no luck there, she would have to repeatedly put a patient in harms way for that to happen.


----------



## needafriend

That would drive me nuts...I am kinda a by the book worker to always cover my butt and the peeps I care for. 
report all the screw ups she's doing....wont they can her then? Good luck on the call today to save some $$

I myself am dying here...I usually always have two clients and since we bought the house in aug I lost one. I have been holding out for the YWCA, whom I currently work with to start the ball rolling and get me another contract. They are taking their sweet time and I am going nuts. I found out that we will be looking by the end of the month but I want it sooner. For money reasons as well as getting into a grove with the new client before baby comes. Plus it takes time to find a good match to have someone live with u. Oh well.....need to have faith and patience.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope you get a soon and wonder client soon! I hate how when it seems you need extra money the most, something else always comes up, or in this case isn't coming up. But you're right, just need patience b.c God always provides.

So I called the other facility and they haven't received anything from the insurance company yet but the lady said if they don't cover anything, they'll repeal it, and if it gets denied then they'll a discounted rate. She doesn't handle that part so she couldn't tell me what the discounted rate could be.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can't really explain why I am nervous about it. I just know that right now mainly what I find is winter and I am having a spring baby...I want spring clothes. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

I totally get that! Now would be a could time to 6-9mon winter clothes but what sucks about that is you really don't know how things are going to fit the baby. Like perhaps he'll really need 12mon clothes by then or something, or like one of my friends who carried to term but her baby was in pre-me clothes for awhile, she was a tiny baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Exactly Tiger and if he is anything like Dylan he will be big. So all in all it makes me anxious. lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've just bought clothes in random sizes that I like. If they end up not fitting exactly for the season..oh well ;) Like he can still wear a t-shirt in the winter w/ jackets (because of where we live). I am hoping Lucas gets lots of use outta his clothes like Lexi. She was a 'big' baby at 8lbs 3oz but has grown SLOWLY. Like now she will be 2 in a few weeks and is in 12-18 months clothes. LOL.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and I sooo hope you get a new client soon Carole!! Fingers crossed! I know how it is. My money that I make is essentially our 'extra' money, but it's very different every month. I am SO greatful for it, since I can work from home. Last month was wonderful since I do real estate closing coordinating and it was hte end of the year, lots of closings :)


----------



## needafriend

Money money...eh.
AFM....not doing well. Having tons of BH, I have the runs bad...sorry tmi. I have heartburn and I never get that. Lots of pressure in my back. May go to hospital tonite but dont want to waste my evening over being silly. I just dont know....I know these last few days I have been super achy and crampy.. baby has been moving oddly this afternoon as well. he is SUPER active and doing flippy/rolly movement instead of the regular gabs.


----------



## needafriend

sandy...i need to borrow your heating pad...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommy2lexi said:


> I've just bought clothes in random sizes that I like. If they end up not fitting exactly for the season..oh well ;) Like he can still wear a t-shirt in the winter w/ jackets (because of where we live). I am hoping Lucas gets lots of use outta his clothes like Lexi. She was a 'big' baby at 8lbs 3oz but has grown SLOWLY. Like now she will be 2 in a few weeks and is in 12-18 months clothes. LOL.

But you live in Florida and your weather is a little more stable there. Here is Missouri it was 52 yesterday and snowing today. Our spring weather is about the same. I don't know I gues when I get really ready I will do it. I mean I have bought things...just not planning on the future. LOL I am buying the necessity stuff.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds.....with u actually having friends to have a shower, hell, u even get strangers buying u gifts..LOL, I am sur Gunne will be spoiled and u wont have to buy a ton.


----------



## needafriend

excuse my craps typing these days. On joes laptop again a the third laptop cord I bought is broken. Have a new one coming in from NY off ebay. His keyboard sticks and some of the letters dont work unless u bang hard. They want 100$ for one here.....ugh


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I just can't seem to type today


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, are you still throwing up too? Are you able to keep hydrated?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole,
It's not being silly...if you feel off...go to the hospital woman!!! I mean, we all know our bodies way better then anyone else. Plus since you've been prego before, you know what to expect and what isn't right, you know? The highly active thing could just be something you ate, or maybe he's trying to get into a different position. I hope you feel better and if you go to the hospital keep us posted!

Sandi,
Yeah, that is why I said with our weather how it is. It's a good thing it makes it easy to get clothes. I just wish they would put out some spring/summer stuff to choose from. I mean, it's like 50 here and all they have is pants and sweatshits (although i did find a couple t-shirts in the clearance section of toys r us!!! yay!). Seriously?! People down here act like a blizard is coming sometimes...LOL!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Well ladies, I am having a miserable self-loathing kinda day thus far. I weighed myself this morning and I am currently up 35 pounds. This is getting absolutely rediculous. I bought an elliptical and started using it a few days ago (only a few minutes at a time, because for one I am super outta shape and for two it's hard to breathe lately)....and in the time I've been using it I've gained 2-3 pounds. I'm not sure what else to do. I've eaten better, I chase Lexi all day. I'm about to give up. I know it sounds like something silly to be worried about but I am. I just don't understand it. I look in the bumps section and some women in there are twice my size and have only gained a few pounds. I look on the threads and the most I have seen anyone bitch about gaining is 30 pounds. Not sure what the hell is going on :(

Vent over. Thanks for reading.


----------



## needafriend

Aww....sorry u aren't feeling sexy these days. we have an elliptical and I would die if I got on it now. Before I was pg I could only do 3 intervals of 10 mins. I was breathing like I was going to have a heat attack. Maybe ur gaining fluid cause as God is my witness u don't look very big at all. Iam not just saying to make u feel better. Chin up...your pg. We can all bitch after we have these babies out. 
Have a good day girl....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tigerlilies said:


> Sandi, are you still throwing up too? Are you able to keep hydrated?


I have some days that I do but for the most part its gone. If I wait to eat to long I am super nauseated. I drink tons and tons of water. I have one mt dew a day for the caffiene headaches...but otherwise all water.


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies...
Hope your spirits are better today Nicole. 
Reeds...you moved to the yellow flower. yay
Lilies...How are u feeling this weekend?

AFM....I had a nice chat with hubby last nite about sex and told him I am worried about our sex life and why it's so different these last few months. He said he doesn't find it sexy with me being pg, and it worries him that baby is there. He is afraid he will squish it or wonders if the baby will feel him or be bothered by what we are doing. I was so happy to hear that as this is his first experience with a pg person. I was thinking i was me and am glad to know it isn't. I am cool with that as I know he is so in love with baby and knowing that he still is sexually attracted to me it's just the pg thing. So I guess I will have to suck it up and take my 1-2 "cuddle times" a week.
Thats my rant for the day. 
Nicole...when is your bedding coming in?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, you crack me up! Almost 26wks Pg and fretting about only have sex 1-2/wk! :rofl: I'd be lucky to get just once a week b/n the times we try to get pg! :haha:

Nicole, I hear on the weight gain, I'm not Pg and have gained 30lbs since being Pg with you guys. :sad1: Last week I started using my treadmill again, 20min a day, trying to eat better and haven't even lost a single pound! I'm so disgusted with myself, I don't know how I let myself get like this. So I completely understand how you feel.

Sandi, I'm glad you're at least not throwing up as much but I'm sure that's minor compare to how uncomfortable you feel. Maybe your electrolytes are off, maybe a thing of gatorade or pedialyte will help with things?

AFM, feel fine, feel fat, feel like I can't wait to see what will happen in a week and a half.....We might get snow late tonight early tomorrow morning and if the school shut down I might not have to work so I'm keeping my FX'd!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I am not sure what the hell is up with the weight gain. I have my next dr. appt (and GD test) on Thursday. Def. going to bring it up. My dr. is super nice, knowing how I am about my weight and having had the surgery....she's always really understanding about it all and tells me it will be fine when I have the baby can get back to normal. Plus my last appt she told me she was pg again too...so she understands the fears.

And Carole you crack me up too...John and i dtd like once a week. My back always hurts and honestly I am just not into it. Part of it probably has to do with my self esteem right now. Glad you and your man could talk about it though. I think the prego sex freaks out a lot of first time dads. At least he was honest about it :)

Tiger, can't wait to hear good news from you sweetie. I have everything crossed as always. You deserve this so much!!! You adn I can sulk about our weights together hun ;) I try and use the elliptical I just got but honestly can only do a few minutes at a time before I am breathing so hard I feel like I am going to have a heart attack...ROFL...pathetic huh?

AFM: I am getting horrible sleep lately. Not from being uncomfy but just restless. Not sure what is going on and it doesn't help that Lexi has been waking up every night for the past week or two. And the dog. And me needing to pee all the time. Lucas' bedding stuff should be here Wed.!!! And tonight we put Lexi's big girl bed together and put her in it. Should be interesting. She got out of it right away at first, but has been in there for 10 minutes now....lol....oh the joys of new things with a toddler!!! Hope she does good. :)

Sorry for my too long post.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That was definitely not that long of post! And I don't think being breathless after a few minutes with a baby INSIDE OF YOU and pushing up against your lungs is pathetic! At least you're trying! My sister became so damn lazy during her Pg that she gained 50lbs!!!! Seriously! And b.c I'm bigger than her she just KNOWS I'll gain as much too, probably more! (yeah, my sister can be a bitch sometimes) 

Good luck putting the bed together! There's no way Jeff and I could do that this late at night, we would be like, "how does this go together", "where's the instructions?!", "what's that suppose to mean", "I don't see any bolts that look like this picture", "we shouldn't have bought THIS bed".....seriously, it's that sad.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger your next post will be 1000!! 

I really have nothing pregnancy wise...did have drama with my daughters ipod touch and put it all in my journal...really to much to type again. LOL Yep I am that lazy.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I didn't even notice that I was close to a thousand posts! Well, it's only fitting my 1000th post be here!

Sandi, you have a BnB journal? Where's your link?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Tiger I use to have the link in my sig but one day I logged on and it was all deleted and I was to lazy to put it back but here is it

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-9-month-journey-26wk-bump-pic-pg167-174.html


----------



## mommy2lexi

Read through your journal Sandi, that is crazy about the IPOD....what is wrong w/ people these days? Horrible for her to have to think even her best friend would steal from her :(

Well...we made it through the first night w/ Lexi in her new bed!! She did great! A minor 15 minute breakdown...which an hour later we discovered was partially due to a dirty diaper. But other than that she slept quietly in her new big girl bed!!! So proud!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo go Lexi! I bet she will do nicely in the big girl bed. :)


----------



## needafriend

YAY for Lexi.....
I don't know how u can keep up with all the threads and a journal. Thats why i vent mostly here. I am too lazy to type and joe's laptop sucks...can't wait to get my replacement cord in.

I am off to drive my kidlets to school....Be back later....have a good one ladies.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yay for Lexi! 

Sandi, just read your journal too, that's just horrible! Nothing good is going to come out of that girl's life esp. with a mother like that who doesn't even discipline their kid! Ya know, I wish the police did get involved, she obviously needs more of a jolt of reality!

Two inches of snow and work is closed for the day! In fact I'm still in my pj's! Well, not for long, I do want to get on the TM b.c I absolutely plan on eating some cookies today! :o)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi guys! Hoping I can join in here, too. I'm 9 wks today and just do Not feel pg. I have mildly sore breasts, there are days when I feel queasy, and a few other little/mild things, but nothing major!!! Plus, it took us so long to get to this point that I think I'm still in shock. Anyways, my first appt isn't until the 24th so I'll be worrying until then!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Johnsprincess!! And CONGRATS!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congrats Johnsprincess, I hope the 24th comes quickly for you!


----------



## needafriend

welcome princess!!!

Sandy...u scared me. I caught up on your journal, what a scare. My boys and I prayed for u both this am.

AFM....I just got home...what a day. 2 hour GD testing, will get results tomorrow. I went to the heart clinic, got my monitor. Thank goodness I can take it off tomorrow. 
I lost 1/2 a lb. Don't know how, they are checking my urine for keytones again. I am huge....how the heck am I not gaining? I gained 8 lbs off the bat, lost 5,then 1 and now .5.....weird. I'm tired today so I will pop in later..hope u are all great!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry Carole. But I have to admit I was pretty darn scared myself. I am gonna spank Gunner when he gets here. LOL. He is a moving little man today I guess his was of saying he is sorry. LOL I am just really relieved he is ok. Thank you so much for the prayers. Yesterday was very emotional and scarey for me.


----------



## needafriend

I can't even imagne


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh man Sandi, how horribly scary! I wouldn't have even known if Carole didn't post anything! That is my worse fear, it's devastating enough to have an early MC but the thought of possibly losing a baby when you're so close is awful! Tell Gunner for me that he can move around in there but is not allowed to lay on or wrap is cord around ANY part of his body! I'm so glad everything is okay now!


----------



## mommy2lexi

So glad things are better w/ Gunner!!! Sounds like he just feels like being difficult...maybe preparing you!! LOL!

Had my appt today...did the GD test. Dr measured my belly and he's a week ahead (according to belly)...so I have a growth scan in two weeks. So many u/s' this guy is getting!!


----------



## needafriend

I passed my GD...yay, feel blah today, need to lay down. GL with your results nicole.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole I am so glad you passed. I know you was worried. 

Tiger how are you doing hun? When will you be testing?

Nicole when is Lexi gonna be 2? How are you?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Carole I am so glad you passed. I know you was worried.
> 
> Tiger how are you doing hun? When will you be testing?
> 
> Nicole when is Lexi gonna be 2? How are you?

Lexi's bday is February 3rd (same day as our 3d scan)...we'll be celebrating on the 5th, since my mom had too much work to do that week. I can't believe my baby is about to be 2 :(

I'm good, had my GD test today, hoping for good results. Lucas is measuring a week ahead so I have a growth scan in two weeks.

How are you hun??? Gunner being a better mover for you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am good...exhausted to be honest. Can't get comfy to sleep well these days. Gunner has been active for me. :) He has been ahead 2 weeks the whole time and I am anxious to see what my dr says about it tuesday.


----------



## needafriend

Glad your ok reeds...I was worried about u and Gunner. So will they go by date of last period or size of baby???

how are u lilies?

I am crossing fingers and everything else for u to pass your GD Nicole.

Well....I just got a late odd call from the nurse at my baby clinic, she told me my blood tests yesterday showed that I'm anemic. UGH.....no wonder I feel lazy as hell. I have tested low in the iron dept before but not so far in this pg. 
Oh well.....just another dan vitamin I need to start popping.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, I'm glad Gunner is being more active!

Nicole, I hope you get good results today! I half wonder how accurate US can be when the baby gets so big, ya know? If you can't measure from crown to bum in one picture it's gotta be off! Example, when you're just a few weeks from the due date and they "estimate" the baby's weight, I've never heard of one being within half a pound of the delivery weight and that's a lot!

Carole, so glad you had good results! Completely laughed at your comment to pop another pill! And what's even better! It will make you constipated too! Happy days! :)

So I'm 8dpo today and not feeling any symptoms but I'm going to test tomorrow anyways. I went to the dollar store and bought 5 HPT's, why not right? If I don't get a pos come Wednesday, then it's break time for me from TTC and go time to get my fat ass back into my skinnier fat cloths!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Sandi, I'm glad Gunner is being more active!
> 
> Nicole, I hope you get good results today! I half wonder how accurate US can be when the baby gets so big, ya know? If you can't measure from crown to bum in one picture it's gotta be off! Example, when you're just a few weeks from the due date and they "estimate" the baby's weight, I've never heard of one being within half a pound of the delivery weight and that's a lot!
> 
> Carole, so glad you had good results! Completely laughed at your comment to pop another pill! And what's even better! It will make you constipated too! Happy days! :)
> 
> So I'm 8dpo today and not feeling any symptoms but I'm going to test tomorrow anyways. I went to the dollar store and bought 5 HPT's, why not right? If I don't get a pos come Wednesday, then it's break time for me from TTC and go time to get my fat ass back into my skinnier fat cloths!

Yeah, I dunno. I had a growth scan w/ Lexi and they said she was bigger then she ended up being. It is hard to say for sure what size/weight the baby is I'd imagine....if not nearly impossible. BUT...I can tell you that if they say this guy is huge, I will ask for an early induction. I had a horrible time delivering Lexi because she was big (8lb 3oz) and her head was huge which led to 2.5 hours of pushing before she ended up needing to be vacuumed out after which point we both developed an infection due to the prolonged pushing of it all I guess. So basically, since this is my last baby I want a somewhat pleasant labor/delivery experience. I hope that doesn't sound too sellfish, I know how everyone feels about elective inductions.

Heck yeah girl why not buy the tests!!! LOL! And don't be discouraged by no symptoms as of yet...remember we were all on this thread to start and didn't have symptoms really in the early weeks, I know I had no symptoms to speak of at all before getting a BFP. So you just never know! Keep positive hun, I'm praying for you (and a healthy lil beany) :)


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....Ditto to what Nicole said....don't worry, I felt more pg with a cycle I wasn't than the one I was.

Nicole...I was told with my first that he was HUGE and that the chance of me deleivering naturally was not good. (I will have to find my pic of how big I was) and he was a whopping 6lbs 12oz...LOL.


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL!! I know they can be sooo off with the measurements. But, I just don't want to risk it, if they say he is huge.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Is that horrible of me?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger praying this is your cycle. And like Nicole said yep this is the place for no symptoms. 

I was told by the lady that does my scans that really only the meausurements during the first tri are the most accurated after that babies wiggle so much that its hard to be really accurate. BUt they measure each area twice and let the program figure it. So I really think that measuring our bellies is more accurate of how much ahead we are...but my dr is yet to measure my belly. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, it's not selfish at all, you and Lexington had an infection last time, that's scary! I don't blame you for wanting that avoid that again.

I actually never heard of "measuring the belly" to get a more accurate idea of how along you could be. Wouldn't you have to do a couple of measurements at different times to see how much growth was done or is it more of measuring the upper and lower part of the belly to see if the baby turned? I'm really proving here that I have no idea how this is done! :haha:

Yeah, I know I can't rely on early symptoms but I don't even know if I'm actually PG or not but I'm already paranoid! :wacko: 

Have you guys noticed that some random girl will find our thread and we all welcome her but then we never hear from them again? LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I notice that to Tiger...we must be scary. LOL

Ugh I am so tired and crabby today. I am beginning to think this is gonna be my life for a while.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ohhhh, :hugs: Reeds! Two and a half more months to go, you can do it sweetie! Just wish there was something that could be done to get rid of that dam virus.


----------



## needafriend

I am Sooo PISSED!!!
Need to vent...

I think I told u ladies about an order I placed online from cookiekids.com, I had ordered some paul frank stuff, onesies etc. Well....got an email last week saying the order was processed and shipped. Come home today to another email saying there was a processing error and the rocawear onesies were sold out. No call or nothing. Point being I needed the NB size, still am paying the $32 shipping and will not be getting the clothes. I phned asking for another item of eqaul value be ordered to replace it. I would pay the difference in price if there was one. Anyhows...they said it was already mailed out yesterday and they would give me a break on the S/H. For a $10 pack of onsies I would pay $10 shipping instead of $20 international shipping. WTH!!!! I doubt that. Shipping should be free...they screwed up, not me. My shipping as never adjusted with the first order.....Well...after 20 mins and being on hold 3 times with the agent I spoke with, I was finally able to talk to his supervisor and got my item sent out with free shipping. Snail speed but I don't care....as long as I get it. I am glad they fixed the problem as I want to order from them again. They have nice clothes at good $$ compared to canada. 

I know...I am a bitch. LOL...I didn't want anything free..just what I ordered.

How are all u ladies today? I am on the job hunt as i am tired of waiting for that agency to get my a client, I will have to look elsewhere. I need money!!!


----------



## needafriend

I have noticed that too....maybe we are clicky..LOL
I hear ya reeds...I hav been cow the last few days.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well lets click away then ladies. I love you all. XX

That stinks Carole but glad its sorted out. 

I just found out I will be having 2 baby showers so I am not gonne fret too much about buying stuff now. The church we go to is giving me one and then one with family and friends.


----------



## needafriend

WOW...Gunner is a lucky little man.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah there are alot of people excited about him. LOL Tj's dad is the preacher at our church so I am sure that is why they are doing it but so very very nice of them.


----------



## needafriend

WOW ...the preacher, baby will be SPOILED!!! Thats nice, with times tight for us all it will be helpful getting much needed items after it being awhile since having a babe.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WE have bought the most expensive things...the crib, carseat. That I can think of. LOL His mom keeps telling us to pick out a stroller and she will pay for it. Really all we need are cloths. I think. And of course bedding. I haven't bought a diaper bag yet but I can't find one I really like so I am still looking for one. I do not like the really big ones. I never found the need for one that big and wsince I will not be working a small one will work. Just now to find one I like. I have been buying disposable diapers even though while we are home we will be using the cloth but I keep getting coupons for disposable so why let them go to waster....I bought 2 50ct of Huggies yesterday for $10 so that was like getting one bag for free. Tj and I watched a show on coupons and we have been obsessed since. THis lady was showing you how to use them and she spent $576 at the store and after her coupons she ending up paying 2.76 so I am now a coupon hunter and clipper. lol


----------



## needafriend

I am always using coupons....we have a all purpose drug store here in canada called london drugs which is kinda like a walgreens to u, they let u double/triple up on coupons....I signed up months ago to pampers and huggies to be on the coupon mailing list. LOVE IT.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gotta love coupns!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, you go girl! I totally would have demanded free shipping too!

So Tj's dad is a preacher! That's cool!

Jeff pretty much ruined it for me about testing tomorrow, found online that the ovidrel shot can stay in your system 10-14 days and could give a false positive. Tomorrow is only 9dpo.....:sad1:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh crap! When did the fs say it was safe to get a accurate result??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole: I am glad you got the order sorted. I do a TON of shopping online and have had issues as well. Usually JOhn calls and bitches b.c he is a lot meaner then me and I let them walk all over me. I feel like most business have no customer service anymore...it's a HUGE pet peeve of mine.

Sandi: You already know this, but I am super jealous of the baby showers!!! :( 

My parents bought the double stroller, but none of JOhn's family have offered to even get any clothes. And the other day his sister FINALLLY supposedly went through her sons clothes and she wanted to know how big the baby would be?! Ummmm what a airhead..how the hell should I know? I mean if you are sending stuff, just send what you are gonna send. I think she doesn't want to send us stuff...maybe just offered to be nice and hoping we'd say no. We'll see.....she knows I like to be prepared and at the rate she is going the baby will be 1 by the time we see anything. HAHA...rant over.

Tiger: WHAT?! See I am so confused about all that stuff. So, if it stays in your system, is it best to wait until missing your period so as to not get a false positive? What a bummer.....I am so sorry sweetie...that is no fun at all :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I so wish we could throw you a baby shower cause I so would.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I wish I could throw a shower too!

Well I went ahead a did a test anyways and it was neg so I don't have to worry about a false pos now! Now, Sunday I'm demanding a faint glimmer of a line! ;)

So it's my stupid coworkers birthday today, I keep a stash of just in case birthday cards and gave her one. Later she came in my room and thanked me, I half heartedly said happy birthday and she proceeded to say she rather not celebrate it yet she didn't bother taking down some of the decorations the other workers put up. It instantly boiled my blood, I sighed as loud as I could to indicate I wasn't interested in her self pity party.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh this coworker of your annoys me and I don't even know this bloody woman!! Tell her to go away she bugs us! XXX


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww thanks guys :) Love you all...you guys are amazing!!

Tiger: That is a great idea you had to test and good that you got the negative...not really "good"...but like you said since it was early at least it clears the whole false positive idea for testing in a few days!!!! Hoping it works for you this month hun!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL!


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA!! How true...tell the co-worker WE DON'T LIKE HER!!!!! ;)


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL believe me I'm sooooo close in doing it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just tell her its nothing personal but your friends on BNB have decided she needs to stop talking to you...she is absorbing the air you need to breathe and we would appreciate it if she went away. LOL Oh I am evil today.


----------



## Tigerlilies

But I'm loving it!


----------



## mommy2lexi

ME TOO! hilarious!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ladies, you are so making my day better! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And just think Tj has to live with me today...he is the one I am aggrevated with but I tend to take it out on other people. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL that's okay, we'll help Tj out, get as nasty as you want here!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL


----------



## needafriend

Well u ladies are up bright and early. Just heading out myself to drop the boys off at school....be back to put my two cents in....LIKE IT MATTERS! lol May have to drive thru Timmy's for a steeped tea, double double....yum


----------



## mommy2lexi

Your two cents always matter Carole!!

I've been going nuts doing stuff today...work and cleaning/laundry/all that kinda crap. I'm wondering if it's a bit of nesting coming on early? I've been the biggest lazy ass stay at home mom ever during this pregnancy...so if it is nesting bring it on...I can't stand a dirty house.


----------



## needafriend

Well...my two cents is, your beyond nice to have given her a b-day card. I sure hope it was a cheesy dollar store one with a crapy pic on it. Ur nicer than I would have been. I agree with Reeds, tell her your bnb friends feel she is not a positive person and we would appreciate it if she found work elsewhere as she makes some of your work days stressful. 
SO I skipped the drive thru, made a tea at home. (I have the to-go box of the same brand but it never tastes as good) I am calling and stalking agencies in the city here for a job...please cross your fingers that it works out for me. 
I love this monkey one...
https://www.fabric.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=09012fe7-5a87-4403-b32f-a49d5249cfbb

I love this Eric Carle line, I wanted to get the multi coloured people and the brown bear multi colour animal one(my little Landon has the comforter set of Eric carle...

https://www.fabric.com/SearchResult...tegoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e

I was looking online last nite and found some amazing fabric at fabric.com for receiving blankets...really funky stuff that was so bright and colourful, I wanted it so bad bt the S/H is $25 alone to canada. Thats crazy but free to the USA. I may order it and get it shipped to my mom in Yuma and just get it after baby is born which sucks. When I lived in BC we were 5 mins from the border and had a US post box....it was so nice.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I second what Nicole wrote, we want your two cents Carole!

I was darn lazy my 1st tri, so I can only image my laziness when there's a basketball belly in my way!

I JUST, and I mean JUST started too see a tiny bit of CM when I went to the bathroom, I hope that's the start of something good. FX'd, a little prayer to God!


----------



## needafriend

HAPPY 27 weeks Nicole!!!! YAY, Third tri


----------



## needafriend

CM is a good thing, will say a prayer for u lilies....Baby dust your way.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Always praying for you Tiger!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Carole!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Those are some bright colors! I like the monkey one too. Isn't it crazy to pay for "international" to a country RIGHT NEXT DOOR! So silly, they didn't use to, I guess we have terrorism to thank for that crap with border control be more strict.

I can be slow sometimes, Carole, the job thing you just mentioned, do you mean about getting a new client?


----------



## needafriend

Yes....we lost one of our clients when we bought the house (i always have 2) The agency I worked with would no longer allow their clients to live in basements even though we invested $6000 to upgrade the windows to be legal as well as adding another one to the livingroom. He was a pretty mouthy guy and there is no way he could sleep upstairs with us as a family. It would have been a nightmare. So I had to give 4 days notice and lost him....he was my main $$ guy as the amount of cash u are paid depends on what u have to deal with. The other man that lives upstairs with us is kind, loving QUIET and fits well with us but he is on the low end of the funding scale and I need to bring in more $$.

So.....all other agencies allow clients in basements that are to code but I was holding out for the YWCA and they keep stringing me along saying...soon, soon we will do intake and get u a cleint. Well....its been 4 months and nothing. SO I am being proactive and out on the hunt. I wanted to have aclient settled and moved in befor baby comes and now I see that may not happen. It takes awhile to find a match do paper work etc.....oh well. It's my bread and butter.....


----------



## Tigerlilies

3rd tri! Congratulations Nichole! That means Sandi is already in third tri, congratulations too! Just four days and Carole will be too, very exciting!

That's silly, if the basement meets code what's the issue? I bet it looked spectacular too! I love the HGTV show, Income Properties. I hope you get a client soon!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh I hope you get a new client too Carole!!! May have to check out other agencies as well. What exactly do you do with the clients? Is it like home health care but they live w/ you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello beautiful ladies!! I am trying to be busy today and get my laundry room cleaned. I know I can..I think Ican...well maybe I can. LOL


----------



## needafriend

LOL>...poor u reeds. At least u have a daughter to help out. My boys are useless...

Well...I have a home visit with an agency on Monday am in regards to possibly having a young woman with child who has a developmental delay moving in and I would help her be a mom, take her to parenting classes etc....could be interesting...who knows. can;t wait to find out more info.

I am making these awesome banana muffins now they smell so good. Joe is home after being gone for 5 days (longest ever) just til 5 am...insert pout here. So I am going t be MIA til tomorrow. U ladies have a great nite....My boys is kicking my arms that are resting on my belly while typing...LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

That sounds really neat about the woman w/ a child staying!!! That would be really interesting...I am crossing my fingers it all works out!

And you know...you keep mentioning all these yummy things you make, yet I never see any recipes.....you better start posting some, I need some new recipes!!!

Enjoy your time w/ your man (wink wink)!


----------



## needafriend

YUMMY...

https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Banana-Crumb-Muffins/Detail.aspx


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> YUMMY...
> 
> https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Banana-Crumb-Muffins/Detail.aspx


HEHE!! Thank you!! I'll have to make them...have everything just need to go to the fruit stand for bananas. Yum! Keep the recipes coming woman! :)


----------



## needafriend

3 muffins down and am wanting a 4th...is that bad?


----------



## mommy2lexi

No way...I mean they have bananas in them...those are good for you ;) hehe!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That possible client does sound interesting! I hope it works out!

Yes, yes, enjoy your evening with Joe!!!!

I definitely don't do enough cooking or baking. Maybe after.the kitchen is done......

Sandi, I'm jealous you have a laundry room, I have a closest.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger, I don't do enough either, mainly b/c I am lazy as hell!!! LOL! But Carole is always cooking something yummy sounding up! I'm sure you will cook more with that awesome kitchen you are getting!!!! HOw much longer till it's all done?

I don't have a laundry room either. Our washer and dryer is out in the garage. Not too bad except on days when it's cold (for FL) and then when it's hot (most the summer) feels like a sauna in there...lol.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I bet it does feel like a sauna!

We're finally installing cabinets tomorrow, and then the counter top next weekend. At least after the counter top is installed it will be in working condition. I'm sure it will take forever to do trim, finishing painting and the back slash, We'll probably definitely finish off the new dinning room part before all that and even that will probably be pushed back another month. We really need a our tax refund to finish off the job.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I love the new pic. Did I tell you I have a tigerlily on my arm??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is a pic


----------



## Tigerlilies

No you didn't! I love it! Looking up pictures of lilies really makes me want to get a tattoo, and I would want it just like that, a larger one next to a smaller one and not too much extra greenery. One day.....maybe.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its the start of a sleeve. That is where is will end. All just differen types of flowers leading up to he flowers and vines at my shoulder


----------



## reedsgirl1138

here is my shoulder




not a great pic.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hear ya Tiger...it takes time (and lots of money) to do a project like you guys took on. I am sure it will be SOOO worth it when it's done. Be sure you keep taking progress pics, I love looking at them :)

Loving the tattoos Sandi!!! I can't wait to get more. I'm getting something w/ the kids names in it, just not sure where/what...probably my other side. I have an angel on my shoulder blade (first one tattoo at 18...so it looks like complete crap)...and a star around my belly button that looks horrible as well since it's now stretched and has stretch marks through it. Ughhhh. And the one down my side needs to be touched up because it never was done fully well. I just couldn't handle the pain of that one anymore at the time. One day....after I get my tummy tuck and things are 'tighter' i'll get another. I love getting them....strangly enough I kinda like the pain.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, I'm not sure if I read that right, so the lilies on your forearm will eventually be connected with what's on your shoulder?

Nicole, I'll get some pics on FB tomorrow for sure. I think I could handle the pain of a tat too but I hate how they fade after awhile.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Tiger I am gonna have a sleeve...from my shoulder down to where the lilies are. 

I am with you on the pain Nicole. It is a relaxing kind of pain.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Exactly...weird isn't it? My last one (down my side) is the first that actually hurt...but not till the very end. I shed one tear....lol.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, the fading sucks...mine fade a lot b/c I use tanning beds as well. Just something you have to get touched up...then they look great again!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah tanning will make them fade quicker...and if only I would remember to keep sunscreen on them while I was outside


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...think of the stretchies by your tatty as trails .....call it a shooting star.

AFM,....Hubby just pissed me off. He was home yesterday for alittle over 12 hours. I waited on him hand a foot. (I do that for the most part anyways) Didn't ask him to lift a finger even though shovelling needs to be done (i can't do it) A path needs to be dug out to get our garbage to the alley as we have not done our driveway at all and it's two ft deep...kids can no longer take trash out of the yard. 
ANyways....I didn't even bug him for sex and offered something that was only for him *wink wink* and he was tired. No biggy....but just now we were chatting on the phone as he was off at 4am to work again to N Dakota. He was telling me to stop poking the baby and bugging him???, and that "WE" need to make sure the house is tidy not just when I have these home visits from agencies coming over. ( Prior to that I was telling him how I wanted to get the boys help before they go to their dads aftr lunch today to help with their rooms) I am pissed as he was calling down my duty of cleaning the house. A_HOLE....other than mylaundry room being somewhat filled with FOLDED laundry and sheets,the house is clean. I never have dirty dishes out, bed always made etc...what a bugger. I told him I will talk to him later and hung up. I know I have been more lazy lately .....like asking for his help to change the bedding as u have to lift the mattress to wrap the sheets around etc but screw him, I am huge and after 4pm I am so uncomfortable with lak of belly room. 
I am dropping the boys off at their dads til tuesday as we switched the parenting schedule. I think i am going to go shopping for baby, go to Country Strong or Black Swan, eat a ton of popcorn, grab some dim sum and hang out at home. BUGGER.....

Sorry .....needed to vent.


----------



## mommy2lexi

What a jerk! I'm sorry hun :( John goes through stages like that too...with the whole cleanliness thing. I try hard to manage a clean house...but lately we are busting at the seams space wise, and hello there is a freaking toddler that lives here too. Men just don't get it...esspecially with being pregnant. When John gets like that I just tell him to kiss my ass that I do all I can do and he has no freaking clue. LOL. I don't think they mean harm, they just freak when a baby is coming (esspecially Joe, this being his first). But John doesn't tell me about it when it's bothering him...he just starts cleaning whatever I haven't done and does it angrily (if that makes sense) slamming stuff around. Screw that just say how you feel! 

But I am sorry hun...they just don't know and can be so clueless. Go out and enjoy yourself and forget about it...from the pics you have posted your house looks way cleaner and less cluttered then mine!! haha!

AFM...I put Lexi down for a nap (mind you she hasn't actually taken a nap in like a week, just sits in there and talks and plays). Then I decided since she doesn't sleep I'd make those muffins you sent the recipe for. Go figure the little bugger fell asleep within 10 minutes. UGHH. I can only nap when she naps...because her talking keeps me up...so now I am counting down the minutes till the muffins are done and I'm gonna try and catch some zz's. At least she will have a new yummy bfast tomorrow :)


----------



## needafriend

My recipe made 15 muffins and there are only 4 left. They are good.
I wish Joe would get pissed and clean, he wont. And if he is PO-ed he is stubborn and waits til I get sweet again. So, I am not going to call his ass today til he calls me. I just cleanned the basement and my messy boys room which would be the new clients room. Just dusting, changing sheets and going to head out. 
I totally did a crazy thing today, I paged my baby dr whom I see regarding my BP and all th GD test etc, she works at the woman health clinic at the hospital...anyways, she called me back worried I was sick and I asked her to go to a movie with me tomorrow. LOL...kinda odd but we get along so well and laugh alot when we are together. (there is only 3 an a bit years difference between us) So, I am excited about that. Will be cool if there is a connection there as I am lacking "normal" people in my social circle...lol. All I have is u ladies and disabled people. 
Hope u get a good nap in, I am still going out today even if it's cold as heck. TTYL....thanks for the ear nicole.


----------



## needafriend

He just called and I accidently hit the ignore button on my cell....OPPS....IAM BUSY CLEANING OUR MESSY HOUSE AND CAN'T TALK RIGHT NOW. hehe


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL! You are too much!! Good for him he got the ignore button! Men can just be so dumb. And good for you on asking the dr. to hang out. You are so brave. Initiating 'hanging out' is always impossible for me. So add that to the fact that I don't 'go to work' and I guess it explains why I have no friends...lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh what a jerk Carole! Whack him. LOL. 

I think the nesting is kicking in. I am going through all the baby clothes and washing them. I feel panicked today for some reason. My house is very cluttered and I am thinking where am I putting a baby in all this. Its hard for me to go through because its Tj's stuff from before we got together and lots of stuff from Iraq. UGH I just don't know what to do...I want it all out and can't make him understand that its hard for me to clean when nothing has a place. I am feeling so overwhelmed today.


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA Sandi, I was just saying I was going through nesting yesterday!! Guess it's gonna hit us all at once. I was surprised since it happened much later w/ Lexi. I hear you though.....our house feels SOOOO cluttered to me lately. When John and I first started living together he went on cruise and I threw away all his clothes. Seriously...ALL of them. The boy had clothes from him being in middle school and we were 22 years old! We went shopping when he got home (8 months later). I think for the most part men are much bigger pack rats then women. John gets upset when I try and throw away anything...so I just go through his crap while he's at work...lol. Just tell TJ that if he wants to keep all his garbage he better organize it or it will be gone one day when he comes home...haha!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I made that comment last night. LOL He has a barn..that if he would just let me pack it all up in totes or in his black boxes from Iraq it could all go out there and not worry aboout mice getting in it. 

Also I have lost 3 lbs this week. I haven't hardly ate...I am just not hungry. Do you think I should worry since this is when they are really growing now??


And my daughter just called and she broke her cell phone in half!! WTF!! I can't replace it right now so I guess she will be out of aphone.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmm..I wouldn't worry too much about the weight loss other than the fact that you haven't gained much to begin with. Like in my case I've gained alot but last week weighed myself and had lost 2 pounds over the process of a couple days. I already put it plus a pound back on...so not sure what was going on. 

When is your next dr. appt? Maybe bring it up then. Also, might be due partly to stress of what Gunner put you through recently. Is he still being really active? Lucas still doesn't move much, I feel around 10 kicks a day.

And how does one break a cell phone in half? Was she pissed off at it??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My appt is monday at 9:30 so I will be asking. 

Her phone is a Karma...a small slide phone and apparently she was goofing off with her friend and she dropped it and it broke into 2 pieces. She is at her friends for the day. I am not sure what happened to be honest but I know I am not going out of my way to get her a new one right now.


----------



## needafriend

WOW....a new cell phone. Are the $$ there? They are here. I wont get my kids one til they show me that they are responsible enough at home with their rooms etc.

I am the horder in this house....I have a hard time getting rid of things that aren't garbage even if no one uses them....Joe helps me with that.
AFM.....I finally just answered his call, he was all nice to me WHATEVER...lol, I went to black swan...Good flick.
I got take out greek for supper, wasn't into the meat thing tonite. 
How were the muffins Nicole?
I would't worry too much about the weight loss as I have been not gaining for months now.??? ODD.....I know baby is growing and thats all that matters.We know Gunner is a chunk so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA! Glad you answered the call though :)

OMG the muffins were amazing!!! Lexi tore one up and John and I have each had two so far...lol. So yummy! Keep the recipes coming woman!


----------



## needafriend

What kind of things do u like?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Food wise?

Anything really. John eats any and everything, so if I make something for him I don't like I just eat salad since I love salad and should only be eating that anyways...ROFL. 

Nothing too hard to make though...I'm still new to this cooking thing!!!


----------



## needafriend

I love a good salad too...with fruit and nuts etc. Wouldn't know it to look at my ass. I like making cookies and muffins. I have some greatcookie recipes if yoru interested.

I was just looking at baby pics that were born at 27 weeks...they are so tiny still. I am getting so excited to meet my baby. When I dropped off my boys this ass cut me off and made me slam on my brakes, I was slidding into a van so I turned a hard right and we were ok. 10 second later the baby was kicking like mad, he must of got a HUGE adrenlaine shot. LOL...poor little man.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Phones can be pricey here. But she got it semi fixed and working. Both of my girls have phones. They are 14 and 15. And usually pretty responsible. There is insurance on it but I am not paying the 50 to replace it. 

Well all the baby stuff washed and put away. I discovered that I need sleepers or gowns..I like the gowns better. He had enough clothes for now and blankets. I may get more receiving blankets. And as I was washing his clothes all I could think was how in the world am I gonna not lose his socks??!! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is scary Carole. I am glad your ok.


----------



## needafriend

https://www.askamum.co.uk/upload/19525/images/DSCF0015.JPG


----------



## needafriend

I know...the socks are so bloody small. AWWW...u washed his clothes, I am getting bab fever so bad. Of course I want him to stay in there but damn I want these months to go by so I can hold and sniff him. It's exactly 2.5 months til I get kisses. YAYAYAY
I bought a burp clothe today and a cute sleeper on sale for $7. Plus some paul frank pj's for my little landon. I can't wait to see your babies ladies, what will they look like???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Landon??? mmmm I like. I have no idea who Paul Frank is. LOL I guess I need to check his stuff out. I actually have more items than I thought. LOL I know I will need more but since I am so anxious about his size and the weather I am happy with that I have.


----------



## needafriend

Landon is my 5 almost 6years olds name. Paul frank is the monkey man design,....it looks like sock monkey


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I think I knew your son's name was Landon. I have baby brain. Oh...monkey stuff. I love. Thanks ladies all the salad talk made me crave pasta house salad.


----------



## needafriend

LOL..my Dr just called an dumped me. She was taking to co-worker today telling her she was exited to go to a movie with me tomorrow and she said her co-worker said it was a conflict to have a personal relationship after we met via the clinic..LOL..so we are planning an outing after april 1...she felt so bad. Oh well....I understand


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That stinks. But at least you can hang out after he is born.


----------



## needafriend

It does....we were joking saying it's not like we were going to smoke some pot and go see the strippers. LOL....oh well, I'm going to page her after baby is born so she can come see him as she works in the same hospital,

Did u guys check out runnergirls 3d baby pics in her journal? They are so clear and amazing.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> It does....we were joking saying it's not like we were going to smoke some pot and go see the strippers. LOL....oh well, I'm going to page her after baby is born so she can come see him as she works in the same hospital,
> 
> Did u guys check out runnergirls 3d baby pics in her journal? They are so clear and amazing.

Aww sorry you don't get to hang out :( That is crappy...esspecially after you were so brave and asked!!!

I didn't see her pics before (other than the avatar) and just went and looked. You are right...they are amazingly clear. When I had my 3d w/ Lexi the pics didn't come out as clear. I was 28 weeks...the place said 28-30 weeks is best...so this one will be a day shy of 30 weeks....I really hope mine come out clear like hers!!!


----------



## needafriend

I hope the same for u....a nice clear pic of your son!!


----------



## needafriend

So what do u ladies have planned for the day?
I am going to home depot to get a braket for the basment hand rail as it broke, as well as getting a washer for the shower knob as the bedroom shower has a slow drip that is driving me nuts. Then off to a movie BY MYSELF again...lol, country strong. Will come back, vacuum, mop and wait for Joe to come home tonite. I am to lazy to cook for him tonite so I am going to grab him some of that greek food for supper. Lamb on rice. I wish he didn't like meat so much, I truly hate cooking it all the time. Stinky.....
Other than that....nothing else happening. Just getting pumped for the home visit tomorrow am.....I hope u girls all have a fantastic day.
Lilies....I am praying u get a bfp with this cycle..fx for u


----------



## needafriend

Change of plans.....just signed on for netflixs...I am not going anywhere but home depot later..yay


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so wish we didn't live in the country so we could do netflixs! I am so jealous.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hi ladies! We did a free trial of net-flicks, the online one through the play station and the picture quality was horrible! I'm sure the actual DVD's are better but we would want the online access and it was really disappointing. 

So we did church then home depot, bought the new sink and about $100 in self liners! YUCK! but it had to be done.

Tuesday Jeff is taking off work and thinks he'll be able to pick up the counter tops and install them, we'll see though, that's a lot to do by yourself.

Carole, I hope Joe comes around about his criticism on the house, and I'm SOOO glad you're okay after the van incidence. 

Jeff's like John, he might not like that something didn't get cleaned, but he'll go and take care of it himself whether he's happy about doing it or not.

Sandi, to convince TJ to put his stuff in the shed, those rubber maid containers keep mice out! 

Nicole, I can't wait to see your 3D scan! 2wks and 2 days away right?

So it doesn't look like this baby thing is working out. It's 12dpo (and I'm being conservative with that number too) and still a bfn, the sensitivity of the test to detect hcg is 25 so it's not looking good at all. I'm torn what to do. I gained 10lbs! this past month b.c of the clomid, I'm already too overweight to gain another ten, I mean I really can't handle gaining more weight. Jeff doesn't want me on any more drugs, but at the same time, I was told that the second and third round of clomid has a higher success rate. Then there's the money issue, I already have to dip into my savings b.c of this kitchen which I absolutely hate and more scans, more blood work, more pills means more money. This sucks.


----------



## needafriend

Aww hun....that sucks but if you can afford it and dip for a few more months, i would. Expecially if the chances are higher months 2,3. I hear ya on the money...times are tight here as well. Will continue to keep u in my prayers.

As for the netflixs....It's really clear for me so far. Joe is travelling home today and thinks it's cool I ordered it...wait til he comes home and see's my ass isn't leaving the couch even more so due to the movie selection I now have. HA!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, ladies, I decided this morning I would go ahead and do just one more test, see if I should waste the progesterone or not and I got a very faint positive! I even took a picture but you can barely see it. After work I had my hcg levels checked, I'll know the results tomorrow but I'm going to go ahead and test again anyhow! Sorry I was so doubtful yesterday, God is good, just when you think you're getting close to the end, He shows you a new beginning! I just hope this is it for us!

How's everyone else?


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG so excited for you tiger!!! I knew it would happen again quickly. Fill us in when you get the results.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I will! I will post the pic of the tests too after I get home from work (I'll need Jeff to do it for me :blush:)


----------



## mommy2lexi

I am just so happy and really hope/pray this is it for you!

Oh, ladies as far as Netflix goes...we use it as well. We actually use it as our only source of TV via our xbox 360. Out in the boonies, we can't get cable so the only option is satellite, which we used to have. When they started charging out the ass we looked into this option and it's working perfectly for us. Picture quality is good and we only pay the $9/month for netflix instead of $80 for satellite.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger amazing news!! I can't wait for you results!! Praying for you. 

Tiger I was wondering about that way out in the boonies...we have satelitte internet but its not always super fast as well...so I didn't think the netflixs would work that great for us...but I would love to try it. 

Well my dr appt today went ok...fastest about yet but no scan he will do another at 30 weeks and we may change my edd. He griped cause I have lost 3lbs so I have only gained 7lbs this pregnancy. Also he didn't like my BP is was like 143/72 I thought it was fine. Gunner's hr was 143


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I need to know if I am being petty or if I have a right to be upset...

My friend which is also Tj's cousin's wife is also pregnant and due in March. She is having like 5 or 6 baby showers and I haven't been invited to a single one. Well I guess Tj said something to her or to his cousin cause I get a text from her today telling me I need to go check out her fb for the baby shower info that is going on this thursday. I am sorry but I don't feel like that is a invitation and I don't feel like I am wanted there. And I think some of its because I am pregnant too and having a boy....they wanted a boy so bad. I wasn't even invited to the family shower. I mean really...thats my invite send me a text to go to your FB page why didn't I just get a invite like everyone else??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sandi: is he possibly going to change your EDD based on Gunners size? Your top number on the bp is high...did he do anything about it? From what I have read it only causes concern if there is something to do with your urine as well? I may be wrong (usually am...lol)

As far as the invite goes...I have seen lots of people lately use FB for that purpose. I personally think it's tacky and a quick way to invite everyone you know and when people do it like that I see the goal of the shower is just to get everyone to buy you something instead of celebrate the LO. It's so impersonal. And who the hell has 5-6 showers?? lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No he didn't do anything just said we would keep a eye on it. Yep moving the date because of his size...the best I can gather. LOL 

I do admit that I sent emails to people on FB to get addresses to give to my friend that was throwing my shower but I know that there was people that was invinted by a regular invitation and that just hurts my feelings. Maybe I am being sensitive cause I am pregnant. She is having one from her side of the family, his side of the family, her work friends, her friends from STL where she is from is giving her one and then her friend from down here are giving her one. Its like everyone is too good to get all together and have one shower but whatever...I wasn't invited to the family one either. But it is what it is and I don't accept that as a invitation....if you want me there call me or send me a personal email don't just send me a half hearted text telling me I needed to find out where it is at on my own...and then to come find out its a bar. NO thanks.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I absolutely agree! Maybe even a phone call or something would suffice? I think our hormones are all in overdrive, but that would upset me too....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I am probably just being a baby but I don't care. I just feel like it right now. LOL 

Oh well Tj and I are suppose to be working on getting the room together for GUnner tomorrow. I so hope he doesn't let me down.


----------



## needafriend

First.... I'm going to say a prayer fo u now Lilies...and your right. God always has your back, just when u think it's the darkest, he shows u the light. Post those pics asap please.

Reeds..I don't think your being overly sensitve. I have been feeling like Iam being picked on lately and I think it's justified. I wuoldn't go if I didn't get a personal invite. Say money and buy Gunner a gift. I am with Nicole...who the hell needs that many showers. As for u BP...ANYTHING up too *150 is normal when PG*. I go to a BP clinic for pg ladies and I have read more than u can imagine. 

I am grumpy, went to the movies, good show..I cried. I am skipping supper and having a booster juice as I am popcorned out. I am bitchy, not answering the phone from Joe...mind u the stubborn ass stopped calling anyways.LOL... Why can't men be more sensitive.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Carole. I don't know men can't be abit more sensitive....but thankfully we all have eachother. I don't know what I would do without you ladies.


----------



## needafriend

Just re-read what I typed. If my pc cord does not come in tomorrow, I am going to toss this piece of shit out the damn door. I am tired of half the keys not working unless u bang the hell out of them


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya reeds....I usually don't like to talk trash about my relationship but holy moly, he has been so insenstive lately.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole you moved up a box!! yay


----------



## needafriend

I know...I was so happy to see that this am. It's the little things that make me smile. U hear from karen? She needs to start a new ID and get her butt back on here. As well adanma? where is she?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nope nothing from either of them. Makes me sad. They are great ladies.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks for the prayers!!!! I need them! As far as posting pics, it's really not worth it, my test today was lighter than yesterday.......
Now granted they are dollar tree tests so I'm trying to keep optimistic and am just going to wait for my call today and the follow up blood work which I'll assume they would want me to do on Wednesday.

Sandi, completely agree, that's not an invitation. Even on FB you can back a virtual invite and have it send to your contacts, that would at least be a bit more personal. Maybe if she actually calls to find out if you'll be able to make it but if that's all you're going to get, forget it!

Carole, :hugs: sorry Joe isn't getting it still. I can't help but think it probably as a bit to do with his cultural back ground too, ya know. Not trying to make excuses for him b.c he's in Canada now! But I'm sure that plays into it. And I really hope you get that cord today!!!!!

So anymore baking ladies? I should have a working kitchen this weekend and I so ready to make muffins!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Woo hoo for a functional kitchen this weekend Tiger! It's coming along so nicely and looks so great, makes me want to make some changes to my house ;)

We are trying to decide if we want to move or not....no way in hell could we sell our house (the market sucks and we bought 5 years ago during the boom...so we are so negative it's rediculous)....but we are thinking of moving and renting this house. Time will tell. We filed bankruptcy last year to wipe out our young and stupid debt so we can't apply for a new mortgage until August anyways...so we are just going to save and see what happens. Oh and when I say new I mean new to us. More than likely we'll be looking at mobiles on land or fixer upers on land even if we need to work on them and make it what we want.

Tiger: Don't forget to let us know what the dr says when they call!!! I'm still optimistic for you :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, just curious, why do you want to move?

Still no call yet......tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## mommy2lexi

We just want more space and more yard. Part of the problem is probably that John and I are both used to moving and changing house to an extent. John is a military brat and he and I both were in the Navy...so we like change :)

Plus the market sucks SOOO badly here that we could get what we want for way less then we owe on this house.


----------



## mommy2lexi

So I called my OB to check my GD test...and I passed....woo hoo. Guess now the only 'excuse' I have to the weight gain is either I eat way to freaking much or am carrying the biggest baby ever!!! LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That is true! Jeff has a condo that he rents out, if it wasn't for that we would have rented my house and have gotten a new one together.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, well I'm it's not GD! So lets hope this little guy is 11lbs!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> LOL, well I'm it's not GD! So lets hope this little guy is 11lbs!


I'm glad too :) But don't curse me like that....I had a hard enough time getting Lexi's huge dome piece out :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL!


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....I 'm so crossing my fingers for u hun!!
Nicole...yay for passing.

AFM...I'm heading out to the police station for a crime check and a child welfare check to see if I have beaten any kids. It's for my "possible" new job with the new agency. They will only accept reports that are 30 days old and mine are 1 1/2 years old. Wish me luck that all my crimes don't show up on the reports..HA


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL! Yeah Carole, you might have to fudge some paperwork there!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Tiger praying for you. FX for good news. I wish TJ was handy I love our house but there are so many things that need finished and he doesn't think he can do it. :( 

Nicole yay for passing your GD test! 

Carole sounds like you have a great job potential! GO you!!

Asfm I made myself eat yesterday and ended up super nauseated! Today I am hungry but nothing sounds good. SO ended up eating a hostess cupcake. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

A hostess cake! LOL Oh sweetie! The salad, was it a vinaigrette dressing?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger...where is our update? Have you heard from the dr??


----------



## Tigerlilies

I JUST got the call......166!!!!!! I'll go back Thursday instead of Wednesday for the redraw so Friday I'll get those results. I pray this is really it!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Freaking RIGHT!! WOOOHOOO DOING A HAPPY JIG FOR YOU!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yesterday was 13 dpo, today I'm exactly 4wks PG! I'm so freak'in happy right now! I hope Thursday's results will be good! FX'd and said a little prayer!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 4 weeks luv! Will also be praying.


----------



## needafriend

LILIES....that is amazing news. That is a great level as well, and make sure u DEMAND from ur dr all that can be done to keep this little one safe and snug. I am so darn happy for u, it's a good day. I am so very pleased as my cord came in for my pc so there will be less spelling errors as well as it is quicker for me to type. Only thing is I have to re-learn my keyboard as mine is bigger than Joe's and have to get used to eaverything again. Wont take more than a few days.
OH ya..Joe is home and we are not speaking at all. I am sticking to my guns, he was snotty even if he thinks he wasn't. It was said to me, my feelings were hurt so his ass needs to validate that or he can kiss mine.
GOD IS SOOO GOOD!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG SOOOOO happy for you Tiger. I don't know much about levels...but remember girls posting about their first test being way lower...so that is a great level right?? Why are you going back Thursday instead of Wed? What do you have to do now, any meds???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I am disappointed again ladies...today was suppose to be paint and clean day. Tj promised he would paint the wall so he could do the muriel on Gunner's wall tomorrow. I went out last night and bought all the supplies and today nothing. He got up went to the gym, came home did his school work took a nap and now he has left to go see his mom and dad. I am sad and disappointed. Oh well...that's life huh?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww I'm sorry Sandi. John has a huge to-do list for his 4 days off...we'll see how much gets done. MEN!


----------



## needafriend

MEN....


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Carole and Sandi about the husband thing, it can absolutely be frustrating! But I know Jeff gets frustrated with me too in all fairness but it certainly isn't fair to say "you need to clean more" or to promise to do something and not follow through and I hope those boys come around!

Nicole, you're right these levels are higher than last time! At 14dpo last time I was only at 48! So this is much better! I'm doing the vaginal progesterone but this stuff is called Crinone which comes in an applicator so no shoving a pill up there and "losing" it! :haha: I'm guessing it has a better release time too b.c I only have to do it every other morning. My progesterone levels were tested in the beginning of my cycle and at O which is not when I thought was the prime time to do that but based on that the nurse said that really wasn't my problem but was still but on the Crinone as precautionary I guess.


----------



## needafriend

Thats great lilies...your levels are high for anyone. CONGRATS


----------



## mommy2lexi

That sounds so good Tiger!!! And am I correct there is a possibility of more than one little one in there??

Well...tomorrow we are going to one of my favorite stores-Lowes!! Going to get some add on's to the closet system we got. I'm such a dork that I absolutely love home improvement stuff. We're also taking in a piece of Lexi's crib to get it color matched and get some paint to fill in the areas she chewed up so Lucas can make his own teething mess in it...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I was thinking maybe more than one in there as well...but I think Carole is our master physic. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I'm really hoping for twins too and with that I'm already worried about disappearing twin syndrome! I'm silly I know.

Nicole, I have to go to Lowes too! I'm going to get a new kitchen faucet. I so wish our closet was big enough for an organization system.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Twins would be so cool :) Can't wait till you know more!

Our closets aren't that big. We have a walk in in our room, but it's shaped really weird....like you walk in and can only have stuff on one wall and the back wall and then the corner is slanted funny. Basically I wanted one of those cool custom looking wood systems, but it won't work in ours :( So we just got the rubbermaid one that goes on the wall and you can add shoe racks/baskets/etc. Then we got on for each of the kids rooms too (they have regular closets). This way we can sell Lexi's dresser and she'll have more room for toys in her room and we don't have to buy Lucas a dresser. Such a shame that home improvement stuff excites me soooo much. I'll take a before/after pics :)

Ohhhh I want a new kitchen faucet too...ours sucks. Along with our sink. If we don't find a new place we love I'm thinking of doing a lot more to ours. It was new when we bought it (moved in 4 years ago) but everything is 'builder special' so our vanities look like they came from crappy apartments...etc.! So jealous of you Tiger for getting a new kitchen...that would thrill me! Maybe just another sign I am getting older :( lol!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, not at all! That stuff excites me to, at least the before amd after, I don't always enjoy the during part!

I know what you mean about the lower end stuff they use in new construction. My sister's house was new 9 years ago and about 2yrs ago her bathroom vanity already looked to be 15yrs old!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> LOL, not at all! That stuff excites me to, at least the before amd after, I don't always enjoy the during part!
> 
> I know what you mean about the lower end stuff they use in new construction. My sister's house was new 9 years ago and about 2yrs ago her bathroom vanity already looked to be 15yrs old!

Yup...that is how ours is...we've been here a little over 4 years and they look like crap. Not to mention they did from the getgo...like cheap apartment vanities.


----------



## mommy2lexi

SO, how is everyone?? It's been a quiet day.

Tiger: Did you go for your redraw? When will you get the results? 

Carole: How are you and JOe?

Sandi: Did the wall get done?

AFM: We've been going non stop again. Went to Lowes yesterday and though they didn't have what I wanted, got some other stuff and we picked out the new vanities. We're going to buy them outta our tax return. John said he doesn't mind as long as we have such and such amount saved by the end of the year to start buying investment properties...lol. Now we aren't really looking at moving, but investing. Who the hell knows. SO I am hoping that turbo tax does the thing I did a few years ago where you get a discount by buying Lowes gift cards outta your rebate. Top that with the 10% military discount and we are good to go!!! Can't wait ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey NIcole...the wall is started and pics up in my journal for some reason bnb is so slow at loading them so I am not gonna try to post them again. LOL Its not fisnished and he has only about half done and needs to do lots of touch up plus the pond he ended up doing way more than he planned but I think he was having fun. LOL 

How are you today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Just looked at your journal...that is really neat!!! Did he draw that himself?! I can't draw a straight line to save my life. I love it though!! Can't wait to see the finished product! :)

I'm alright, been busting my ass last couple days and today started getting massive cramps. Took it easy then took a nap and all better :) Guess Lucas didn't like all the rushing around!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep he free handed it all...its not done and he will probably take til Gunner is here for him to like it completely but its started. 

Gunner has been really active the past few days and nights. LOL Making my belly roll and my kids just laugh.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, that's impressive that Tj can do that! I like it!

Ya know, I actually left work early, was rushing around to get my stuff done to do so all in hope to get my blood processed faster! Except the carrier who picks up the blood to take it to the lab already did his last run! So I still have to wait until tomorrow and most likely I'll again have to wait to 2:30 for the results.......I'm not patient enough for this!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww man Tiger that sucks :( I hate waiting too....esspecially waiting for that kinda news!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh man I also hate waiting!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I KNOW!!!! It's so not fair!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Results are in! 919!!!! I go back Monday for another draw and on February 4th I have an early scan!


----------



## mommy2lexi

WOW!!!!!

OMGOMGOMG so happy for you sweetie!! That sounds like quite a jump!! 2 weeks until early scan! And then we will find out if you are having twins! So, can we officially say you are knocked up now? ;) WOOO HOOO


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOOOOHOOOO FREAKING HAPPY DANCE!! That is great Tiger. MAde my day luv!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

hehe She made my day too! I'm having a shitty one and this news totally brightened it! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaayyyy for better a day!!! LOL, I'm officially knocked up! I love it! I can't wait for that scan to see if there is twins. I keep thanking God for another opportunity and asking to please let me keep both if there's two in there. Another 2ww! My goodness!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 28 weeks Nicole!!

Ugh I got caught up in a thread about inducation and I can't believe how many people take things personally!! My only thoughts can be is I only get that all worked up about something like that is that I am unsure of my decision and feel a need to justify it. UGH SORRY FOR THE RANT OUT OF NO WHERE FEEL BETTER NOW!:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying this 2 weeks go quickly!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger: I am just so stoked you are knocked up!! LOL! I can't wait till you get that scan...I am sure it will seem longer for you then a normal 2ww and I hope you can focus on finishing the kitchen so it goes by faster :)

Sandi: ROFL.....so funny you mentioned it....I just read that whole thread!!! haha! I know exactly what you mean about convenience inductions. I would never want one. BUT....if this baby is very big or anything like that, and my dr. thought induction was a better idea I'd opt for it. Mainly b/c Lexi's birth was hard and I don't want to go through that again. But, idealy that is not the goal. The thread cracked me up though!


I can't wait for next Thursday....I have that growth scan! I'm so excited to see Lucas and find out if he is big. I almost hope he is so it excuses a little bit of the weight gain...haha!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I thought so too until people started staking things so personally.


----------



## needafriend

Welll.....look what happens when i actually miss a day of chatting and work. LOL..
LILIES!!! Girl that is one crazy number. TWINS for sure....I saw it and my eyes popped and I said holy shit out loud. LOL. So pleased for you and Jeff. May God continue to bless you and keep baby safe.

I feeling HUGE lately ladies. Baby is active as heck, I can see my belly move out of the corner of my eye sometimes. I am tired today as I worked and yesterday I shoveled as I could not park the SUV unless I did as the city plowed snow in front of my whole house and i MALL WALKED FOR 3 HOURS.LOL my exercise, I am so tired still. I am getting kankles now, I notice swelling in my ankles...very sexy.
Hope u are all well!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

I just stay away from those threads. I get too pissed off...so I just don't even both commenting when it's like 10 pages long in two days and everyone is arguing. Got myself in tons of arguements like that by starting a thread about the fact that I wasn't planning on breastfeeding. So now, I don't post what I think or even bother answering many people.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And that was the thing Nicole I wasn't trying to argue...I really don't feel like they were really reading what I typed. I am not against induction for a reason...large baby, GD, to monitor baby and mother from start of labor and even for those who's DH is deployed and may miss the joyous moment. What I didn't get was the ladies who are just being induced because that want to convienced...does that make sense?? I mean really there is a girl in the April threads that is being induced at 37 weeks cause the timing is right for her other kids?? That makes me no sense to me and I don't get it, but whatever it is what it is and they can think what they want


----------



## mommy2lexi

I absolutely agree!! I didn't think you were being rude on the thread at all. I think people just get caught up in the fact that their opinion is the only one out there. They get pissed to here another viewpoint. I can't believe someone is getting induced at 37 weeks due to it being convenient for her other kids!! OMG! I mean, no way in hell would my dr. agree to that. But I guess there are docs out there who will do anything right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes exactly and this is her first!! But oh well. My dr wouldn't do it either. 

I am so hungry and cant find anything I want to eat. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow, drama! I'm not surprised, I've gotten into some heated discussions b.c women were contemplating about aborting their baby b.c they were high risk for down syndrome. Now can you believe that! Even if it was 100% for sure my baby had down's, I would never do that.

Carole, no wonder you're exhausted! Good for you but don't over do it sweetie!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, I was missing you....knew you must be busy!! Better take it easy now! Did you decide if you are going to take on the new client??

Tiger, I hated those debates as well. I could never do that either but to each's own I guess. We don't know if Lucas has anything 'wrong' with him. I was supposed to do the blood tests, but was having all that bleeding and that was all that was on my mind, so we didn't get to it. They didn't say anything at the u/s so I am just not sure. I would think certain things have markers....but honestly it's something I worry about. Not anything I would change, but something I think about you know??


----------



## mommy2lexi

So we've been busy as hell cleaning/organizing these past few days. FINALLY got 1/2 the closet system up...talk about crappy directions....does anything come with straightforward directions anymore?

John didn't get to paint Lucas' room b/c walmart's paint thingy is broken (go figure!) but he used what was left from the color we are using to do the closet so we can put his closet system up tomorrow. 

Now I am freaking exhuasted and we are going yard-saling tomorrow to get outta the house....weather permitting...it's been all rainy here :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Goodness you ladies are busy! I hear ya on the instruction bit, Jeff and I have gotten tissy with each other trying to figure those "instructions"! Yard-sale shopping sounds fun! I used to love doing that in PA, they had such great yard-sales! Here in Charlotte, it's all crap, it's so disappointing.


----------



## needafriend

Hi ladies.....How is everyone this weeked? I am great, Joe and I are having a great time with the kids. Their dad bailed on having them again so we kept them. I am just going to keep them full time and if he wants them he can call me. The boys also told us yesterday that their dad has been calling JOe the N word and reffering to our baby as that as well. WHAT A PRICK. He is poisening himself to my boys....oh well, he can do his own damage.

AFM....Anyone else having swollen legs/ankles? It's crazy!! As well..I having tons of BH. 
I hope everyone is great and miss ya all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG Carole that is just horrible of him. I would not go out of my way to help him see those boys. He sounds like a complete ass. Who talks that way around their children? And about the children's new to be sibling??? That is so sad :(

Surprisingly I only get swollen when we've walked ALOT. With Lexi I was always swollen and had to get my wedding rings re-sized twice during her pregnancy. My rings are still lose this time around. It's actually kinda odd...but maybe b/c I spend most of my time sitting on my ass...LOL


----------



## needafriend

I know....crazy ass.

My fingers arent too bad at all...my ring rolls around still? I don't even have to be walking around. Just now I had my legs crossed on the couch (I sit like a kid alot and cross my legs over on my lap)anyways....my nite pants let impressions and lines on my ankes/feet. I am getting paranoid about preclampsia? lol....I am old. 

How did your reno/cleaning days go with hubby? Joe and I organised our closet and put babies stuff in order of size.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, hope you're doing alright.

Nicole, yay the closets are done! That must have been nice to organize things better.

We git all our self liners in the kitchen draws and shelves over the weekend and put most of our stuff away. We'll have to order a couple extra shelves for the pantry.

Carole, are you getting a gallon of water down a day? Even if I'm not PG, if I don't drink enough water I'll swell up too.

AFM, I'm appropriately on this thread. The only thing going on this morning to work it was so cold in the car my nipples started to burn a bit and when we were working in the kitchen, towards the end of the day I was getting cranky b.c I was tired. That's it.


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....glad ur nipples are hurting....enjoy. Congrats on the kitchen moving along nicely.

I am not drinking a gallon at all....lol I am off for my heart echo today...fun times

Reeds...sorry to hear of your loss. HUGS


----------



## Tigerlilies

Good luck on your echo Carole! And start drinking more water!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just drug myself out of bed. Its weird I am so tired when I goto bed but then I feel so restless. I have no idea whats wrong with me.

TIger when you go back to the dr?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm getting blood again today but will have to wait until after 2pm tomorrow for results then early scan Feb 4th. I dominoes if I would go for blood one more time or not. I did end up throwing up an apple I ate two hours prior!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for nausea!!


----------



## needafriend

I am with reeds....yay for puking.

AFM...ladies, this is the best day ever. I came home from Dr's apt to an email from the YWCA about a client. That was the agency I was waiting for all this time. They found a young man with mental illness/delayed that would be a good fit for us. He is coming Feb 11 for a weekend sleep over. I have a meeting about him this thursday. I can't stop smiling.....his $$ are good and Joe and I may get to work his 30 hrs a week day prog as well which would make him very good $$. I am sooooooo happy, I miss working. The client that lives with us now doesn't require much from me so this will be perfect. He may even move in right before babyis here. God is good at providing when needed.....

Hope u are all well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is great news Caro!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's awesome! I really hope everything works out!

So my husband is PMSing tonight. Comes back from the grocery store with boxed dumplings and stuffing from stove top that *includes* the meat, not frozen, but boxed. I told him how unhealthy it is b.c of the amount of sodium in it, sure enough it's over 1200mg of sodium per serving! Insane! And he's all offended that I didn't like what he bought yet he refuses to eat my homemade chicken and bean soup, soup that I actually made from scratch! WTH?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gggrr men!!


----------



## needafriend

Good morning ladies....how are u?
Nicole...where r u?

Lilies....praying those are some climbing numbers today.

reeds...happy 29 weeks. YAY


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, my number went from 166 and three days later 919 (450% increase), then four days 3,699 (300% increase). Still increasing which is great! But do you think it means anything that it's slowed down in just one week?


----------



## needafriend

LILIES....those are crazy numbers. Don't worry at all, mine were tripleing then barely doubling. LOL...OH MY.....what does the lab say about those numbers? TWINS? or triplets? So happy for u and jeff. How many weeks are u now? How are u feeling?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I asked the nurse if she thought twins but she just said that sometimes the numbers can go up really fast and when they do the US there's only one bean. So I'll have to wait until next Friday to know for sure.

I'm doing okay, it was a little stressful at work with this special study I had to do and now I'm a bit crampy. I'm hoping it's just the uterus changing. No nausea today.


----------



## mommy2lexi

You know I am crap at numbers....they sound super high to me. I wouldn't worry about them getting high really fast then slowing down...could just be everything balancing out. I bet you feel like next Friday's US is an enternity away. I can't wait to find out how many you have in there!!! How many weeks/days are you now hun? I know you will make us wait a while for a ticker, so I'll have to keep track in my head....oh great!!! LOL!

Today we are having the worst rain storm I have seen in a LONG time. Drastic pour downs for hours now and it's been black out all day. I was supposed to go get WIC too sicne this months 'check' ends tomorrow, but I guess I'll be doing that crap tomorrow.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm exactly 5wks today! And yeah, next Friday can't come fast enough!

I hope you guys don't get any flooding!


----------



## mommy2lexi

5 weeks!!! 

I hope time goes by quickly till Friday for you hun :)

Here the street will probably flood as it does when we got a lot of rain, but our house will be fine...the foundation was built up quite a bit, grateful for that!


----------



## needafriend

Congrats on 5 weeks...I was crampy as heck til about 9 weeks or so. I was paranoid as well but it's your uterus changing. 

Yikes nicole.....hope your weather clears up for u soon.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok....I have a ? for you guys. 

Am I the only one having serious 'need to pee' issues? I mean, the peeing 3x a night I am used to, been doing that since about 8 weeks prego. BUT....as the weeks progress the need to pee during the day is getting rediculous. I pee then literally 5 minutes later I feel like I need to again. It honestly feels like the beginning of a bladder infection...but my urine samples have been clean and this has been going on the whole pregnancy just getting worse as time goes on. Do you think this could mean Lucas is breech? I just don't know....by this stage w/ Lexi I wasn't having that need to pee to that extreme and was getting kicks and her feet stuck in my ribs. This one I still have yet to really feel anything at belly button level or higher. What do you guys think?? I am going nuts and John is saying he's buying stock in the toilet paper company :( LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Loving those numbers Tiger!! XX

Nicole I pee like crazy...I do feel movement up high but it seems Gunner likes to turn his head and his hands I sware sometime it feels like he is pushing right on my bladder. Are you drinking lots of water?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Loving those numbers Tiger!! XX
> 
> Nicole I pee like crazy...I do feel movement up high but it seems Gunner likes to turn his head and his hands I sware sometime it feels like he is pushing right on my bladder. Are you drinking lots of water?

Honestly, I know it's terrible but I don't drink much of anything AT ALL. Like maybe 3 cups a day....I've never drank much, it's actually hard for me to try and drink that! And I have been getting those annoying cervix kicks too :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was thinking Gunner was breech until his 25 week scan and he was head down. But he is way more active with his hand and head than his feet. I rarely get kicks. Although yesterday he did kick high and it was at my breastbone. LOL I was like he is kicking my boobs!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL!! Silly Gunner!

Well I have that growth scan on Thursday, they should be able to tell his position right? It's just driving me insane....I am seriously so sick of peeing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep they can tell right away if he is breech or not at your scan. How is the cleaning and stuff going? Did the rain stop?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Poor Nicole! That is a lot of peeing! I can't wait to see the pic from your scan!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah the peeing is my only complaint thus far. I still sleep on my tummy and everything other then the weight gain is great!

Sandi: the cleaning/organizing is going wonderfully. It's slow, but I guess that is to be expected to an extent. Most of our closet is done, Lucas' closet is done...and we are just waiting to paint his room since stupid Walmart's paint mixer is broken :( I'll post pics of everything when I am done (if you guys wanna see).


----------



## Tigerlilies

I definitely want to see!

I also want to see updated pics of Gunner's mural as well!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Heck yeah we want to see!! 

Tj hasn't worked on the wall anymore. :( I am super grumpy with him this morning. I will be going back to bed soon. I slept awful and I don't think I can sleep in the same position for more than a hour so I wake up in pain and have to slowly roll over. Somedays I feel as big as a house and others noot so bad but its always so hard to roll over. Nicole I am so jealous of your belly sleeping. I am too scared too.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope you can get rested up Sandi!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Don't be jealous Sandi, I don't sleep well either. I sleep on my stomach/side if that makes sense...with one leg kicked up (same as I always have)....but when I switch sides which is numerous times a night, I have to physically move my belly first....I feel HUGE!!! LOL! I know what you mean about trying to roll over. And lately I am so tired that I nearly fall asleep on the toilet during my 3-4x a night pees!!

And I hear ya...I am pissed at JOhn today too. He told me last night I am 'neglecting' the house. Seriously?! I work from home and have a 2 year old...yes there are toys everywhere and yes there is more clutter than normal b/c he hasn't finished the closets yet! UGhhhh what is wrong w/ these men?! I told him I am just tired and he pretty much said he knows but he is too....the nerve!! He doesn't have a clue! I am the one up numerous times a night peeing and getting Lexi (lately she wakes up when she has peed and needs a new diaper instead of sleeping through it, just another sign potty training is on the way!)...not to mention just being tired b/c I am pregnant!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Men! They really don't get it! 
Yay for Lexi getting close to potty training! That awesome!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MEN!!! I am tired of Tj procastinating things. We are compleltely out of wood for our stove so I get to spend the day being cold while he is whining about having to be out all day cutting wood...all I could think is well wait til we are out again dumda**!! UGH


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Sandi, that sucks. Being cold can't possibly help the aches and pains you have.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No it doesnt at all. I have the heating pad to make it somewhat better. BUt I had been telling him for a week we needed wood and he kept saying we have enough. I just don't get how they can see things so much differently than we do.


----------



## mommy2lexi

They are just so slow to things aren't they!!! I am so sorry you have to be stuck being cold :( You should go to the mall and go shopping to stay warm...that will teach him!! LOL!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

If there was a Mall close I would. LOL But I am off to nap I am exhuasted and no one is home so perfect sleep time.


----------



## needafriend

Men are odd balls. Thats why lesbian couples work well....ha. 
Nicole...John must have been chatting with Joe about housework...

Reeds....hope you get warm and have a nice nap. I sleep crappy too, I am up at least 7 times cause I am sore and pee stops. I cant get compfy at all.

How u feeling lilies?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nada for me. My throw up session on Monday might actually have been from a bad apple. :shrug: I do feel tired though.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I feel better after a 4 hour nap. NOw I must get in the shower so I can make my WIC appt. And we have heat again! Tj was speedy and got the wood done in record time!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA he must be Carole!! Damn them!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yay for heat!

I wish my hubby would stop PMSing, he's still at it. I don't know WTH his problem is.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I think they all just hate us when we are pregnant!!! THey don't have a clue!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, yeah and then they blame us for being the ones that are moody!


----------



## needafriend

How did ur apt go nicole....I just was not able to log on. What a day...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Long day here too. 

Appt. went well. Lucas is head down and weighs 2lbs 12ounces. So he's a little ahead but not much. His head is bigger (go figure) as is his feet. I told my dr. my fears of pushing out a huge dome again and she said we can get another growth scan further on (I'm guessing around 36 weeks) and if he looks big she will agree to induce at 39 weeks. I don't know if I really want to be induced though. I guess we will see....but for now he is doing well and not too far ahead so I am happy with that. And I only gained 2 pounds the last two weeks....I would rather gain nothing, but that is a big improvement over the previous appts!!

Took Lexi to the playground at the mall afterwards, then hit up the Gymboree sale for a few things for her and Lucas since who the hell knows if my sister in law is sending the clothes she said she would. I have decided not to count on her and just get deals when I find them.

How was everyone elses' day?


----------



## needafriend

I had a hell of a day. My husbands friends wife came over(we are casual friends as well) and we cooked african food. She over salted it three times and i like salty stuff. I asked her not too....Now we can barely eat it and I spent $40 on food to make it. ANd her 2 year old was a nightmare...she trashed my house beyond belief, broke my shelf, pulled out the wii cords, threw my remotes, poured water on my rug....and her mom never said no to her once or dont do that.. I had to run after her for 5 hours. I am sore and tired. UGH...bad idea to have her over, and a waste of good food. WILL NOT be doing it again.

Glad ur scan went well, i would love to know if my man was head down and his weight. I am now wanting another scan. LOL....I think u need to do what ever it is that will make the birth easier on u. Babies are full term at 38 weeks. 
Congrats on the sale at the mall.
I love shopping...looks like I may be working soon so I can waste money again. YAY


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aw man sorry you had a rough day :( I must say, Lexi is destructive as hell too, but usually shy around strangers so she doesn't make a mess except here..lol. But her mom should have been running after her, NOT YOU!!! You better take it easy tomorrow and rest up to make up for it!

Yeah, you are right, I will wait and see...I'm sellfish, just want a easy birth (well...as easy as it can be). I think you need another scan too!!! We need to know more about the little guy! And I love shopping too....possibly TOO MUCH!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, what a rough day you had yesterday! I'm been pissed if I spent $40 on food and then someone else ruined it! And her kid! WTH! I would have made her sit in the corner regardless of what her mother thought.

Nicole, my only concern for you is your placenta previa. What if you do get induced early just to find out you can't have a vaginal birth b.c of that, then you have to get a cesarean anyways and was induced for nothing.....has the doctor said anything about the placenta moving?

Last night I went to dinner with some coworkers that I used to work in before I transferred offices and it was a great time! I really had fun! And on top of that, Jeff washed my dog for me and was in a better mood! So I had a good night!

Sandi, how did your Uncle's visitation go? How are you doing overall?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Glad you had a good night Tiger!!

Oh, and the placenta previa had moved at my 20 week scan, so no worries there anymore :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh okay! That's great! I guess I missed that post.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I was very relieved w/ that news!! Plus it meant all the drama of the bleeds I was having ended. But, it also meant I had no reason to sit on my ass anymore...LOL!

Only a week till your u/s! I can't wait to hear your news :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

It can't come fast enough!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww I bet. Esspecially knowing there could be more than one in there!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I don't remember, did I write about my concerns about a molar PG? I can't keep it out of my head as a possibility. I guess it's really no sense in worrying, it is what it is. All I can do is pray for strength to not stress over it!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Please don't worry hun....easier said than done I know (esspecially w/ all you have gone through), but just try to remain positive. I am hoping and praying you go there on Friday and get fantastic news!!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. I am finally home and settled from the funeral. I am still pretty much in shock that he is gone. He is not the Uncle I expected to go first. But he did look really peaceful. I also got to see many family members I haven't seen in a long time so it was good to see them. I know I had Gunner stressed because he has hardly moved at all the past few days but now that I am home relaxing he is moving all over. 

Tiger did you have another level test?? Or are we just waiting for the twin scan?? 

Nicole I am so glad the scan went well...do we get to see him? 

Carole sounds like a crazy night...I hope you have rested up.


----------



## needafriend

Sandy....sorry for your loss and glad u are able to spend time with family.

lilies....How are u feeling? I am really excited for u to have your scan friday.

Nicole....how u feeling, I can't believe u can still sleep on your belly.

Hope u ladies are enjoying ur weekend.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I know...I can't believe it either. The days are coming where I can't though. This morning I woke in a lot of pain...been feeling crappy all day. Horrible pressure and mild cramping. Not the pressure between the legs (like when they start to drop)...but the pressure is on the front super low. I'm guessing he's just in a weird position as he hasn't moved too much either.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am really uncomfortable too and thinking Gunner is in a odd position...I will not be suprised if he is transverse or breech I am not getting kicks lately just rolls and jabs. And I feel them on both sides...it weird.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmm...that is weird! Well I know Lucas is head down....but I still only feel movement super low...so I guess he just punches? But my placenta moved up and is still anterior (guess it stays that way)....so maybe that is blocking kicks? I hope it stays that way....Lexi used to get her food stuck in between my ribs...that was horrible!!

Haven't they said what position he is at the scans?


----------



## needafriend

I feel tons of crotch pressure...it's like someone unplugged my energy cord. I need to start taking iron as I am soooo tired. 

What drama on the TR thread, well put though sandy.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, again, I'm sorry too about your loss but I'm glad you're back at home and relaxing. 

Have you ladies tried getting on your hands and knees, let gravity pull the baby forward to attempt to get the boys in a better position? My sister had to do that a couple times a week in her third trimester.

Today we went through an ordeal with a flat tire in my SUV on our way to Home Depot, luckily we weren't out of the neighborhood yet so Jeff could walk back and get his car to take my tire to the shop (stupid spare was flat too!). Wasted 2hrs just to find out nothing was wrong with the tire. I noticed it was low two days ago but overnight it went flat! :shrug: So after that we finally went to Home Depot so get laminate flooring for the old kitchen area that will now be the dining room. I was really tired by the time we got home, ended up taking a 2hr nap while Jeff started on the flooring. The stuff we used in the living room was discontinued so we went with something darker to give it that on purpose look for room definition. I like it! Other than that still no real symptoms.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh! What's the drama about?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole he has been head down this whole time but I really think he has moved...like tonight when my mom finally got to feel him move it was literally on both sides of my stomach around my belly button high. I don't know what to make of that. 

Tiger there is just a bit of drama as to why the pregnant woman do not post there anymore...there are a lot of new ladies on there and Needa and I are the only ones with BFP's so far so we try to be sensitive to those TTC....you know there has been ladies kicked out of threads in ttc because some were offended that they kept posting after they were pregnant. :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Now that's just silly! PG women can offer advice and stuff, not to mention has any of the TTC girls gone through more than you!?! Until that day they have no right to be as nasty as "pushing" other ladies out of threads.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thankfully Tiger no ladies have been like that on the TR thread but it kinda made me nervous about posting in the TTC threads I use to be on cause I didn't want to upset anyone or get my feeling hurt by being tld not to post there...does that make sense??


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for the advice lilies....may have to get on all fours when it gets bad again. Today I am pretty good. Folded a load of laundry, made cookies, unloaded d/w. Making chicken and dumplings for supper.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I gotcha Reeds.

Carole, much more productive than me! I put away one load of laundry, went to Walmart, got things ready for work tomorrow and the rest of the day I spent on the couch!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I'll have to try that too Tiger. Thanks for the advice :)

Lucas hasn't moved much since yesterday (the day of all the pains)....so of course he's making me anxious. I'm sure all is fine, but the pain and cramping yesterday was rough and it's still there (VERY light today though). Ughhh...why does being pregnant have to be so complicated and nerve-wracking??!!

John has off tomorrow - Thursday so hoping to finish the projects around here. Then my 3d is on Thursday :) WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Can't wait to see that scan Nicole!


----------



## mommy2lexi

And then yours is the day after, I can't wait to see that one :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

LoL, me too! I'm anxious as hell already! This is going to be a long week for me!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What a exciting week!! We get to see babies. I have a scan next monday...Iam ready to see Gunner as well. 

I have been feeling like crap and having a hard time eating...and I feel off. Like my skin is crawling and I can't seem to find any answers. Thought my eloctrolytes were off from all the water but been drinking gatorade and that hasn't helped. I feel ok when I first get up but within a few hours I feel loopy its weird.


----------



## Tigerlilies

:-k hmmm Reeds....maybe it's more than one thing going on....do you have numbness in your hands and feel? Diarrhea? Has your doctor done any recent blood work to check for iron deficiency or thyroid problems brought on from the pregnancy?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger I have numbeness in my left hand...thought it was the pregnancy carpel tunel. I am not sure what is going on. It is not as bad tonight as it was yesterday so I am hopeful with proper eating and drinking I will level out. Or else TJ will be taking me to the ER and I would rather just see my dr.


----------



## Tigerlilies

If it's one hand it probably is just the carpal tunnel, I was thinking vit B12 deficiency but that would be more uniformed and not so unilateral. Definitely try to get some fresh fruit and dark leafy green vegetables though, it certainly can't hurt! I wouldn't rule out PG induced thyroid problems!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I have ate salad 3x's today. And I think that has been some of the problem I barely eat cause I drink so much water.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmm...not sure about the stuff you are describing. I get the whole disorientated thing a lot, but not if that is what you mean. I have b12 deficiency and for me it causes a whole array of other things. I've also found I feel horrible if my blood sugar gets too low (another reason I thought I would test positive for GD) and when that happens the dissorientation and feeling weird in my skin stuff happens until I balance it out. Hope you get to feeling better....hard to say what it could be.


----------



## needafriend

wow reeds....def go to the Dr. I have had carpel tunnel with all my pg's except this one. The odd bit of numbness/tingling but nothing to worry about. Lilies is right on the vitamin b12.....it's a blessing.
Sounds like they need to do a full blood panel on you to see whats up. I know they do it often with me and every darn week they add a new supplement. Prob is....since I had my stomache stapled in 1997, I have a heck of time swallowing large pills.Oh well.....I have been taking my iron and vitamin d3 more often now and the last few days I feel great. So..... am going to keep on top of it as I feel like an empty bag of air without it. I go to the Dr tomorrow to get the exact date for babes. 

Lilies....i am so pumped for your scan on friday. YAY

Nicole....lexi's bday is coming so fast. And ur scan as well....can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I know it! I can't believe in a few days my baby will be 2 and I will get to see Lucas in 3d (hopefully...if he cooperates....Lexi didn't really for hers). Can't wait to hear how your appt goes and which date you are given!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaay for Lexi's birthday! Will she go with you to the scan?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies! So much going on! I am so excited for our little group. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Yaaay for Lexi's birthday! Will she go with you to the scan?



Yup...she goes everywhere w/ us!! LOL! In fact we've had one 'date night' alone and she was only 3 months old at the time. My mom is going too and possibly my gma. I have to bring a huge bag of goldfish since I am sure Lexi will get bored and act up....but as long as there is food she's ok. :haha: Really not sure where she puts all she eats...wish I could be like that!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Happy 30 weeks Sandi!!! WOOO HOOOO we're almost there!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know its soo exciting! 

How is the weather where you ladies are?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Nice here, we have the house open :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so jealous. We are freezing with ice. I am so ready for spring.


----------



## needafriend

happy 30 weeks reeds....thats amazing.

Nicole....how cool on a sandbox for lexi, my boys always had a HUDE one in BC, my dad owned a conrete, sand and gravel business. So my boys were always set with a dump truck of sand.

AFM....went to Dr, section is april 1 in the am. baby is great, BP is textbook, gained 2 pounds. LOL...only 5 the whole pg so thats good. 
I feel great today.....just makes me want to remember to take all my supplements daily. I have sooo much more energy and ankles again. Dr moved me up to 29 weeks today...a whole day, wow.
Thursday is coming soon for u Nicole, and Lilies...friday is the day after that. YAY


----------



## reedsgirl1138

30 week bump


----------



## needafriend

Nice bump reeds....
ANyone know where I can get a better ticker for the section? I want one but not saying I am further along than iam ....I like the one i added but dont want the weeks of pg under it???????????? I want the weeks til the section?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Carole! Happy 29 weeks!! I am nt sure I just always click on someones if I like it. LOL 

I don't think my bump is much bigger than from 3 weeks ago really.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Happy 30wks Sandi! I'm loving the bump!

Carole, I'm so.glad you're doing so well! And no more cankles! LOL! That's awesome! As far as the ticker, I know you can get ones that count down to an event but I don't know if you can do that and keep the same ribben with the baby and flowers.

Nicole, very jealous of your weather! It certainly isn't any where near bad like the North but I'm certainly sick of having the heat on and the air being so dry.


----------



## needafriend

Too lazy to type this again so copied/pasted it from my tr thread. UGH...I am mad. ANd no sandy, your bump isnt much bigger at all.


AFM.....I need to vent, went to dr today. He wrote me a note saying section was for april 1, he told me that last month. I needed a note on letter head as Joe is entitled to take 40 weeks paternity leave but will only be taking 5 weeks, long and short of it ...EI needed it. So....all was good, I was just picking up my son from K-garden and I didn't take my cell in with me. Just missed the phone ringing when I got in the SUV. It was the Dr, he said they are all booked up for april 1. So he booked me for monday april 4. 
I am not sure if u all remember but I have been looking for a new client for my job and found one. He was tentatively moving in April 1 weekend, I was taking the weekend respite and would start work with him on the monday APRIL 4. Plus my ex husband is being a "PRICK" and has not seen the kids for over 2 weeks. (I would rather it be that way as he is mental these days) So I was getting a friend to watch my kids over the weekend. Now if I have baby during the week she can't watch them. She lives in a subdivision of edmonton and can't drive he kids and mine to school in the am, not enough time. And she drives bus as well. LOL....I am screwed. I have no family here. I am waiting til Dr offiice opens after lunch to call and see what we can do. I need this job and this guy to move in asap. If I have to wait to may 1 I will be pissed.


----------



## Tigerlilies

The office realty should have confirmed your surgery before giving you a date, I don't know what they thinking! Okay, any chance your client could move in on the first so you can settle him for a couple of days? And since Joe will have off, could he drop you at the hospital then take the kids to school and then come back? It's not ideal but is that doable?


----------



## needafriend

We will have to make it work. Spoke with Dr and he may see if he can arrange his schedule and do it march 31, but he does not feel comfortable taking him any earlier as do I. 
My sister offered to come here and watch my kids....i will know more in the next few days. Thanks for the ear ladies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know its frustrating Carole but remember this is best for you little man to cook a few more days and God's plan...and like Tiger said it gives you a few days to get your client settled and get to know him a bit before the baby comes. I will be praying it all works out hun.


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya on that. Just SUCKS cause my possible new client can't be left alone for extended periods of time and with me in hospital and Joe with me, no one will be qualified to watch over him. I really really was needing my income to increase. Oh well....things will work out, they always do.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ohhh, that definitely makes it complicated if he can't be alone for too long. Is there any reason it can't wait until February 6th? Is there some sort of time period where he'd have to move from where he is now that would prevent that?


----------



## needafriend

yes....he has to give one month notice to the exisiting SHO and the agency only does moves at the begining of the month as pro-rated rent and room and board would be a nitemare to figure out...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I guess I am confused then Carole how will him movning in April 1 help?? If your section is on that day as well?? I kinda asked this in the other thread? Either way won't you be in the hospital a few days??


----------



## needafriend

answered that on the other thread already....lol. 

Well...I am getting ready to head out with hubby, he is getting a tattoo today. YAY.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay Nicole, where's our 3D pic of Lucas!!!!!

And Carole, you gotta post a pic of hubby's tat!

Reeds, how you feeling?

AFM, last week I threw up an apple, yesterday frozen mixed fruit, and today another apple. I don't think this kid likes fruit!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Remember when my coworker found me on BnB and swore up and down that she didn't read any of my stuff and she would never do that to me, well look what I found today!



> Sorry I got cut off by my finger. anyways. NO ONE can keep a secret at a doctors office...and if you are on a ttc website, ttc blog or just looking at baby gear people will find out and think you are pregnant. That is how I found out my coworker was preggo. I was searching on baby and bump and wow there she way blogging away on the preggo forum. and that turned out nasty when she found out she was preggo. but if you don't want anyone to know you are preggo don't put your photo with your real name on a public site! that is my spill he he he

I understand BnB is public but she approached me about finding me on BnB, it wasn't like I corned her yet she totally lied to me! And she wonders why I don't like her!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow she is a pain in the arse!! How are you today? 

Nicole hope your having a great day with Lexi and having fun with the scan!! :)


----------



## needafriend

What a bitch...lilies, I would call her on that. As for the tat pic, he wont let me. he HATES posting any pics of him online at all. He was even alittle pissy I posted an ultrasound pic of baby. I told him he has no choice on that one. LOL....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow....Tiger that is horrible of her. Hope you stear clear of this girl as much as possible at work! She sounds nosy as all hell to me!

Carole...what exactly is his deal about pics of him?? And the baby!? I don't get it...

My day was ok. U/S didn't go as planned so we get to go back Tuesday. Lucas wasn't really awake much and the lady kept having to tap my belly which did nothing. Then I started getting sick. Like boiling hot...nauseous and so dizzy I actually fell over in the bathroom. It happened twice and then I gave up. I was just happy they are letting us come back.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...thats scary, did u fall cause u were dizzy? Glad u get to go back.

Once u put a pic online you loose all rights to it. ANYONE can take it, copy it or whatever. He does not like social networking at all. (we meet on a online dating site too..LOL he had NO pics on his profile) 
He has NO problem with sharing photos of himself, us or baby but sent privately. His brother in Paris feels the same way. And refusses to join fb yet his wife wears the pants in the family and still posts pics of there kids on FB publicly.lol
I have no problem with it and my mom and dad actually are very pleased that he wants it that way. They feel the same way he does. I guess it creeps them out that ANYONE can take your pics or childs pics and take them, use them for whatever they want. 

No biggy to me, I will just send them privately. I will be adding one to my TR thread of the baby as that is the only way my lady friends will see him as we are not all on FB together.


----------



## mommy2lexi

That makes sense, the internet is a scary place!!! As long as I get to see pics of that beautiful baby you are cooking, all is ok :) LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, why were you getting so sick? Wasn't anyone at the clinic concerned about you? Did they check you out before you left?

Unfortunately I can't stay away from this girl, we work "together" and there's no way around it. I can't confront her either b.c she has no idea I found her out on this other blog site and I plan to spy as my sweet revenge!

So tomorrow is my turn....I pray everything is okay but so far I am having more symptoms than the second time!

Ya know, I do understand Joe's view of the web but that's why I keep everything private, only approved friends can view my stuff.


----------



## mommy2lexi

You know....I am not sure why I get like that. Honestly it feels like a blood sugar issue...but it's been checked and I am fine. Like once at home it happened and I couldn't function, chugged a glass of ovaltine and laid on the couch (awake, lexi was here) and I was better in like 20 minutes. No one really checked me out or anything as it wasn't at the hospital...just a private place that only does the 4d's. But when it happens it's so horrible. I was sweating and the world was spinning something fierce. I do know that my gma was w/ us and like any other old person kept complaining about how cold it was...lol...when it wasn't. So the lady turned the air down/off or whatever, not sure if that contributed.

Sorry you can't get away from this girl. It sounds like she is jealous of you...I mean why else be in your business like that?!

Oh goodness...what time is your appt tomorrow? I expect a full report ASAP ;)


----------



## needafriend

SO excited for your scan tomorrow lilies, and yay for symptoms.

Nicole...thats scary and I agree, it does sound like GD symptoms. I had a BP apt this am, then a meeting that was 2 hours, drank a chai tea and hadn't eaten yet as I cant eat as soon as I get up. So I didnt eat til almost 1. Was weak and dizzy, ate, vomited like mad then laid down for 2 hours. LOL....I should have packed a banana or something, |I though the coffee shop would have more than puffed wheat squares, biscotti and nutty banana bread. YUK.....lol. I like puffed wheat but wasnt appealing today. Oh well. U take care of yourself, thats scary. AND YES.....u gals will get to see babes as soon as I get home. If u give me your private email Joe can send a pic with his iphone that day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NIcole sorry that your scan didn't go as plan. I hope you get to feeling better. XX

Tiger so excited for tomorrow. 

Carole I get dh's point but boo for us. LOL


----------



## needafriend

U will get a texted pic as I have your cell number. LOL....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Woohoo!! Oh I forgive Joe now. LOL


----------



## needafriend

LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

My scan is at 2:30....it's going to be a long day! Ya know, from the last PG to the time I finished my second round of clomid, I packed on 20lbs! And after O in January I started getting up a little earlier to walk on the treadmill, just 20min but that's more than what I was doing, really trying to eat better and didn't lose a dang pound! And I think m abdominal muscles have already relaxed so now I can barely bend over my fat roll! How pathetic is that! The Baby is only the size of a sweet pea! So I'm determined to try not to gain any weight throughout the PG but I have to admit I don't have a good track record!

How's everyone feeling? Are the boys in a more comfortable position?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger...I hope this day goes by quickly and you get to see your beautiful little bean. :)


----------



## needafriend

I am good....got the email, so your now on the baby pic list. LOL.
I am so excited for u and the scan, hoping today flys by for u


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....can't wait to hear from u


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, just one little bean, HB 117, measuring 6wks 5 days, so a couple of days ahead of schedule for now. I'll stay with the fertility clinic until 10wks, and I have another apt next Friday br he didn't say if I would have another US but I'm sure I will.


----------



## needafriend

LILIES....WOW girl, thats wonderful to see a HB so soon. COngrats!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Glad all is well w/ the little beany Tiger!! So excited for you :)


----------



## needafriend

happy 30 weeks nicole


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo great news Tiger!! 

Happy 30 weeks Nicole and LUcas! 

Carole..I reported the TR person on the thread...I was really tired of her stirring the pot and I am gonna see about having the thread closed. Really immature stuff there.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh wait, give me the link to that thread first! I want to read it!


----------



## needafriend

its a gong show lilies...click on me, and see threads that I have started, and chit chatting...lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

Dang Reeds, you had a regular stalker there! That girl is so obviously a pain in the ass!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I am not gonna stress about it.

I am just excited that I finally got to get out of the house today...Dylan and I had a mom and son night it was great and we enjoyed us some steak n shake. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yay! That sounded fun! 

So what is everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm not doing much this weekend. We have Lexi's bday party tonight, just my mom and grandparents. I'm not big on having a huge party for little kids. Feels too much like you are asking everyone to bring presents and provide a 'birthday' for your kid. So for now we just do it small. But it should be nice. Got her a Dora cake, I'm sure she'll love that. We spent ALL night last night putting together her climber and trying to smooth out the damn sandbox...way more sand then we thought it would be. LOL!

Other than that...not much going on here. Our 'weekend' is actually wed/thurs. b/c those are Johns days off. I do have a shitload of picking up to do now that the closets are in....but my back hurts already :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, and I got Lucas's swing the other day via craigslist!! So excited! It makes it feel a little more real. Not sure if it's just b/c I am busy w/ work and Lexi but this time around I just don't 'feel' like I am pregnant. Like it doesn't really kick in or something....does that make sense? I mean don't get me wrong, over the last week things are starting to REALLY hurt....but mentally it just doesn't click, so buying baby stuff and seeing him in 3d has really started to help :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Nicole, I'm sorry your back hurts! Maybe John will rub it for.you?

I completely agree about small parties for little kids, yeah they have a great time but they really don't get what it's for. The play set sounds awesome! I bet she'll go crazy over it! So Lexi likes Dora too! Does she try to count in Spanish?

I get it about not feeling real, but I'm so happy that it is! I love those swings!


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA...I wish he'd rub my back. But i'd have to ask and lately he's always complaining about being tired so I don't bother. But even when he has in the past it doesn't help at all....I guess b/c it's a nerve thing? I dunno.

I am so excited about this playset/sandbox. Mainly b/c Lexi has been couped up and I know she needs to run around (for her and my sanity)....since John and I share a car we don't go anywhere when he's at work and she had outgrown her outside toys. Hopefully this will help. Allthough it REALLY sucks that it's supposed to rain all day....so I guess she won't get to check it out till tomorrow (or whenever this front goes through).

And yes, she LOVES Dora, but she still doesn't talk much (trying not to worry about that...even though everyone I know makes comments on it)....so no counting yet for her :(


Ok, I am so excited about the damn swing, so I have to show a pic of it :)
 



Attached Files:







swing.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love that swing!! We don't have room for a full size one in our house so Tj's mom bought a portable one...its really neat but I am not suppose to know about it until the baby shower but she is like Tj and can't keep a secret. LOL 

I wouldn't worry about Lexi not talking much yet...all kids develope different and since she is the first and only child so far I think sometimes it takes them a bit longer. I know it did with Ashleigh but Hayley did everything early and I think it was because she wanted to do everything Ashleigh did. haha

We got about 6 or so inches of snow and its still coming...and I have to venture out cause I procastinated and didn't go to the store yesterday.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That is a beautiful swing! I love it! That's a shame about the rain. Has Lexi not noticed the play set yet outside? Are you keeping the blinds drawn!?

I agree with Sandi, it just takes longer when there's just one kid in the house. My niece didn't do comprehensive talking until 4, before that was just a word here and there and with a lot of babble in between.

LOL, that's funny about the baby shower gift! At least that's one less thing to buy and one of the more important in my opinion! Throw the kid in that and bam, they're out in 2 minutes! BTW, be careful driving out to the store and back! You are so not allowed to slip on any ice!

AFM, the mother in law is coming over for dinner tonight so I'm cleaning. Jeff bailed with his brother to hand out food to needy ppl and share the gospel which is cool, but man, it had to be the one weekend that his mother is coming and the house is so damn untidy! Not to mention, just last week she asks him if I got my period! Jeff lied and said yes. What an odd thing to ask b.c it's not like she even knows my cycle. And then today they were talking and she brought up the baby thing again. Again Jeff had to lie. Hopefully that will be the last of it. I know she won't ask again in front of him but he's got this habit of "going to the bathroom" for like 10 minutes after a while of his mom being here leaving me with her alone and I think she thinks Jeff doesn't share stuff with me or something b.c she'll ask me the same damn things she asked Jeff earlier. So annoying.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole....yay for the swing, I love it. It looks expensive. I was a bargin hunter with my baby stuff, I got our swing for $100. I am so with u on the bday parties, I feel like I am beggin as well. 
I hope lexi enjoys her sand box.

Lilies....that is so nice of your hubby to do that today, what a guy. As for his mom asking if u got your period..ODD...lol. I am still smiling about your scan yesterday.

Reeds...boo on the snow, we have a small dump coming today as well, I am sick of it.


AFM....Kids are at their dads this weekend. I miss them as Iam not used to them being gone from me now. Joe and I slept in and talked in bed....been awhile since we got to do that. He was feeling babes kick alot, more than he has ever felt.
We are prob going to chill today, go to a movie and be lazy. (I HAVE to do laundry today ...oh well)

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole: I didn't get as good a deal as I wanted. The swing new is about $120, but I got it for $75 like new :) Not too bad!

Well...we cancelled Lexi's bday. I'm completely bummed and feel like I am letting her down, but I know that at this age she doesn't know the difference. It's a rainy dreary day so she wouldn't get the presents from us, and then my mom just called that she is taking my dad to the ER because he is in too much pain (recently broke two ribs). So it all just ended up being a mess. And Lexi is still cranky from cutting two teeth and the congestion that comes with that. Rescheduled it for next Saturday, hopefully will be a better day!

And that is weird Tiger about hubbys mom. Is she just super nosy?


----------



## needafriend

Thats too bad....what ya going to do with all the cake? LoL, and yes I am stil craving cake. My Landons bda is march 2 so we are getting him a big costoc cake,...yum.
I understand your logic and she will never know....got to do whats best.

I am glad u got your swing....thats a better deal than u would have got in canada for a nice one like that


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...girl I was looking forward to some cake too!!!! hehe! I called walmart (who was making it) and cancelled it and replaced the order for next Saturday. They tried to guilt trip me and make me feel bad but screw them. 

Yeah, I was pretty happy with the price of the swing. It's the one I've been wanting, and it never goes for sale used (on Craigslist) so when it did I scooped it up. Now I just need a bassinet and the glider/ottoman. Those are the two only real big things left. I search Criagslist every day hoping one comes available. Just hate to pay retail for something that only gets used for a little while.


----------



## needafriend

Exactly....I love to get good deals. Some things are just like brand new and why waste the money on a new one. 
Yum...never tried walmart cake.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yup! We buy most of Lexi's things second hand as well...her crib was, her swing was...etc. And that playgym we got her was...thank goodness (saved like $300 getting it used!).

The walmart cakes are pretty good...but Publix is THE BEST. But, walmart is our only option here.


----------



## needafriend

Love your new ticker...


----------



## Tigerlilies

Publix is awesome! But I haven't been to one in three years since I lived in SC. 

Nicole, that is an awesome deal on that swing! Too bad about the rainy day, that just stinks. I really hope the weather cooperates next weekend! Perhaps then Lexi and Grandpa will be feeling better too.

Well dinner went okay. Jeff's mom just asked me about clomid so that wasn't too bad but then Jeff and I got into a bit of a tiff in front of her (I blame it on hormones getting overly annoyed with his exaggerations). Jeff's mom's whole side of the family is a bit socially awkward. It makes "family gatherings" quit the uncomfortable situation but luckily that's few and far between.

Carole, that's so sweet you and Joe had some alone time with baby but I can't imagine how you missed your boys!

Well, tomorrow we need to do quit of bit of work in the old kitchen part with the dry wall before Monday when the inspector is suppose to come for the finally inspection. I'm hoping it be done quickly b.c I've got some pizza and boneless chicken wings pre-ordered! I could care less about the super bowl but it's a great excuse for pizza and chicken wings! :pizza:


----------



## needafriend

We are having a carpenter come tomorrow to put up a few walls in the livingroom downstairs to have a repsite room. The LR is pretty large so it wont be a big deal. I am excited.....our home will be a 6 bedroom house and when we build the addition next year or whenever it will have 10. I like that. Should only take him a day and a bit as its not a huge job and we are going to do the painting.


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG Carole, how big is your house?!

Tiger, Glad dinner went well and yay for pizza (one of my FAV's this pregnancy!). And of course you know I am all for work on the house!

I still have work to do here as well. It's so hard lately. I honestly cannot wait to have this baby and get back my normal 'self'. I feel so bad not doing all I normally can or getting things accomplished that would normally not take much time. Everything I do seems to take forever lately.


----------



## needafriend

I love pizza anytime. 
I bought some peanut butter icecream this afternoon...yumm

Our house is just under 3000sft. We are planning on building a 800-1000 sft addition for the clients (2 levels) ground level basement. But that takes $$$...so it wont be this year. LOL...


----------



## mommy2lexi

WOW...your place is HUGE! I'd love a bigger house (ours is about 1450 sq ft). I'm totally jealous :)


----------



## needafriend

remember...we dont get the whole thing. LOL...my job takes up part of it. FOR NOW...hehe


----------



## mommy2lexi

True...but you have a basement as well right? No one in FL has a basement, I wish...they are great for added space :)


----------



## needafriend

Ya...its a three level house. WHy no basements there?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I dunno...I think there are only basement in places where it gets cold...lol. I've never known of a house in Florida to have a basement. Such a shame :(


----------



## needafriend

For sure....it's a great retreat for all. It's cooler and nice for kids. Our carpenter should be here soon. I will take a before and after pic


----------



## mommy2lexi

YAY! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

good mrning ladies


----------



## needafriend

morning.....just took before pics


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is so neat about the add on for the respite so they actually get to come to your house so the client never has to leave your house?? Thats cool and makes life so much easier for you.


----------



## needafriend

How it works now is we have 4 br upper level & 2 full bathrooms... livingroom, dining, kitchen, sun room, laundry, 1/2 bathroom on main floor, down stairs is a huge living room and one bedroom and a full bath plus storage and a nook for a min fridge and lunch centre for my client.
We currently have one guy, he sleeps upstairs with us as the agency lost a client to a fire in a basement and will not allow clinets in basements no more.
But most agecnies will as long as they meet code. and ours does.

So we will be moving my son josh upstairs to sleep in landons room. (he has a bunk with a single on top and double on bottom) He will just mainly sleep there. He will still use the basement for his games and tv. The new cleint that is moving in around baby day HOPEFULLY will have josh's room downstairs and with this new room downstairs we can do weekend repsite or emergancy care. it's going to be a huge bedroom as we are getting the capenter to go with a current beam in the ceiling of the basement. Too bad the window we got put in this summer to make it to code wasnt on the other side. As the bedroom will be larger than the lvingroom. Oh well...LR will still be a great size.

So, I was told at my meeting the other day that i could get respite contracts if I had another room. We have to furnish it, i already have the bed and bedding just need to go on the canadain craigs list to get a second hand dresser. LOL....all is good. We can bring in almost 2g by having this room that is costing us about $600 with paint to put in.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole that is freaking awesome!! Wow I want to come to Canada to work. LOL


----------



## needafriend

it's honestly easy and good money TAX FREE.....i love my job, plus i like making a difference in someones life.


----------



## needafriend

This is going to be the NEW ROOM, u can see to the right the small window there. Thats was all that was in that whole room when we moved in. It is NOT to code, so for more light we put in the larger one. We did not need to as livingroom windows do not have to meet code but bedroom ones do. We did it cause we were already paying to have them come to put a larger window in joshuas bedroom anyways. Thank goodness we did as now it can be made into a bedroom. yay.... if u see the ceiling beam that is lower, thats were the wall will be.


----------



## needafriend

This is the section that we currently use for a LR....so the new bedroom is using up dead space that we never used anyways.


----------



## needafriend

If u look by the larger couch by the guitar handle u will see a stripe of baseboard going length wise. That was the original walk in to the basement. The pervious owners had family move in and sealed it off with a false wall. They told us it is easy to remove...and joe just came upstairs and said its gone. So that was easy and quick as the guy has only been here 45 mins. LOL....


----------



## mommy2lexi

That is really cool Carole! I bet it's truly nice making a great income at a job where you get to help people. My major is psychology so that would be wonderful for me to find something that I can help people one day...though I don't see it happening.

Well ladies, I can't wait till my dr. appt on Thursday. Was out grocery shopping and had another 'episode' where I got hot, flushed, nauseaous and dizzy and my heart started racing and I was feeling like I was going to pass out. I was only 30 minutes into the shopping trip too! What the hell is going on? I had to finish up (was planning on it anyways as I was at Winn-dixie...got the sale items and then go to walmart for the rest)....so I paid and went to my car and just sat there. Then I went and got a chicken sandwich and sat in the car in the walmart parking lot for like 20 minutes. Then I felt better and finished shopping there. I just don't get it!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole: 

Those rooms are huge!! Is that what is going to be made into a bedroom? Sorry, I may just be confused if you already explained it.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole....thats scary. U so need to mention that to your dr asap.

Yes....the livingroom is now cut and the bedroom is the one with the large window in it. It's almost done, he just has to put some trim on and I am going to paint tomorrow. Will post pics as soon as its done. I have a meeting tuesday am, so it will totally be finished by then, YAY


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awesome!! It looks great even now :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole that is scary...kinda sounds like the episodes I am having as well. The only difference is my skins feels like it is crawling too. I have a dr appt today and gonna be drilling him. Also get to see Gunner today. So excited. Don't you get your 3d scan again tomorrow?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Please fill us in when you get back...I'll be interested to see what your dr. says about it. I have had the skin crawling thing a while back but not in a long time. I think it can be related to muscle tension or poor circulation? I could be wrong though. Yay for seeing Gunner today too!!

And yup, my redo of the 3d is tomorrow. I'm pretty bummed as John can't get off work to go, but it was the only option that worked (day wise)....so it will just be me and Lexi...hopefully she doesn't act too crazy!!! We're definitely in the terrible 2's phase for the past two months :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I do hope she behaves...maybe the excitmenent of seeing the baby make keep her entertained?? 

I will update as soon as I get home.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole that is a nice basement, it's going to be an awesome living quarters!

Nicole, I agree, you have to mention that to your Dr! Maybe you should carry some kind of snack in your purse too!

Yay for more baby scans! Will you post your scan Reeds?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Tiger I sure will. I think they will give me pics this time and last time she said we would try for some 3d ones so FX.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Good idea Tiger (about the snacks)....my mom said it sounds like low blood sugar attacks. What gets me is that I have gained nearly 40 pounds already!! So obviously I am eating too much already!! LOL!

How are you feeling hun?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is a thought Nicole...even though you feel like your eating too much your sugar can be dropping between meals. Are you doing the smaller meals?? I don't eat much at all so I think that is some of my problem but I am trying. I have a feeling I am gonna have no weight gain at this appt. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I don't really feel like I am eating too much, but the scale says otherwise!!! I pretty much eat a little bit at a time, but ALL day long...hehe. So I just don't get it. 

I'll trade you...I'd love an appt w/ no weight gain! LOL! But, really you need to eat more woman! At least you are trying. Are you just never hungry or is it b/c of nausea?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HOnestly just not hungry and I know its cause I drink so dang much. I have noticed that I am swollen quite a bit by the end of the day so I am thinking water retention. I don't know at this point kinda feels like a no win situation...I am always worried I am starving him and try to eat and that just makes me more uncomfoortable. How silly huh??


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh, I'm sorry ladies that these are perfect PG! I feel for ya.

So last night the pizza was great, the wings good, the chips and dip was okay and I found carrot cake Ben and Jerry's ice cream!!!! I only ate half, I tried really hard to do small portions last night so I could have a bit of everything! It was so worth any weight I put on b.c of that! :) But to be fair, I did walk the dogs before hand. Then of course I had to take a nap. Today I have some mild nausea on and off but not bad at all. 

Since the fertility Dr wants to see me every week before I get shipped back to the regular ob, (which by the way I'll have my deductible met this month!), the only apt. I could get was 10:45 Friday! That is smack dab in the middle of the busiest part of my day! So I had to reschedule ppl who were there and decided to take the whole day off! In fact, think I'm going to get a massage!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmmmmmm....Ben and Jerrys!! Yumm!

Good idea about the message, you deserve it :) 

Can't wait to hear from Sandi, she's done with her appt but I want details and pics!! LOL!

Oh, I found the bassinet I wanted on CL...going to get it Wed. Sooo excited! Wanna see? Here it is! Best thing...it's $50 w/ 3 sheets!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bassinet 2.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tigerlilies

Gang girl! You are a bargain seeker! That's a great price for just the bassinet and then you're getting 3 sets of sheets too! I'm so jealous!

Definitely can't wait to see some pics from Sandi!

Nicole, your apt is tomorrow right?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I am totally thrilled...that one is $100 new and then like you said the sheets!! WOO HOO!

I'm telling you...when you start shopping check Craigslist. Not sure if you and Jeff are ok buying second hand, but if you are then check it out :)

My second chance at the 3d u/s is tomorrow at 11, then my next dr. appt is on Thursday.


----------



## needafriend

GREAT DEAL.....wow


----------



## needafriend

:happydance:Here is the finished livingroom...just have to build the bed and I will take one of the new bedroom...YAY, I love it. I am so dead tired, I worked my ass off today. Sad thing is ...its still there.


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL you crack me up girl!! But that room looks AMAZING!


----------



## needafriend

I know...It truly looks amazing. I am so pleased with our little kijiji carpenter. He was good, quick and reasonable. I looked on kijiji yesterday for a cheap dresser and found one for free but u had to pick it up asap. I saw the ad 10 mins into it being posted. Told him I would take it unscene. LOL...some water damage on top but i went to dollar store and bought a cloth for it. I cant wait to post the pics....can u say $$...bring on the money now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here he is
Blowing bubbles



leg in front of face andfoot 



squishy face


----------



## mommy2lexi

SOOOO Cute! You are forgiven for making us wait so long...LOL :)

It's still crazy to me to see those pics with their legs and feet all up by their faces!! Ohhh the flexability! How cool was it to see the 3d? 

How was the rest of the appt? Did you talk to him about how you've been feeling?


----------



## needafriend

\i really see tj in the last pic. WOW....the mroe i look, the more iam shocked.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole that was a great deal on the bassinet! 

Carole your living room looks greata! 

Tiger is your next appt friday??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OOPPs I am so sorry ladies I thought I posted here about the appt....

Gunner is about 4lbs 4oz and he is breech. I have gained no weight in the past 6 weeks, dr was not too happy about that. He gave me iron pills and told me to get flinstone vitamins since I am having a hard time with the others. I go back in 2 weeks and starting then I will be seen 2x a week...one a normal visit and scan with a NST and then the second visit just a NST. 

I did go get the vitamins and the iron and took them both and within a half hour I had that crazy feeling. Oh and he did tell me I was drinking too much water.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Are the visits 2x a week b/c of the virus?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes and no...I am high risk from the virus and previous mc history.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He kinda acted like he wasn't concerned with his size..and I know it can be off a lb either way so he could be 3lbs but he could also be 5lbs. I don't think I will go full term but we will see.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh..gotcha :) That is nice that they are keeping a good eye on you and Gunner then.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> He kinda acted like he wasn't concerned with his size..and I know it can be off a lb either way so he could be 3lbs but he could also be 5lbs. I don't think I will go full term but we will see.

Those weight things always interest me. When I was prego w/ Lexi I had a growth scan a few weeks before due date where they said she was 8 pounds 6 ounces....she was then born at 8 pounds 3 ounces :shrug:

I wouldn't be too concerned. I don't think you look huge for how far along you are or anything. Is it the size that makes you think you won't go full term?

I was actually wondering when your guys' babies came, trying to see if we can guestimate when we will go....


----------



## WantaBelly

Is this still a no symptoms thread? I just found out I'm expecting again and no symptoms??? How about you ladies if you had symptoms when did they start? Did anyone not have any outside of missing their period?


----------



## mommy2lexi

WantaBelly said:


> Is this still a no symptoms thread? I just found out I'm expecting again and no symptoms??? How about you ladies if you had symptoms when did they start? Did anyone not have any outside of missing their period?


Hi Hun,

I personally didn't have any symptoms other than a 'gut feeling' I was prego. Am now 30 weeks and only had maybe 5 episodes of nausea the whole pregnancy. Other than raging hormones and being incredibly tired...I've been pretty symptomless.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole with my other 3...my oldes I went into labor on my due date my water broke at 9am and I had her at 3:18 that afternoon. With my middle DD I was over by 4 days but barely made it to the hospital was there all of 15 min before I delivered her and with Dylan I was induced at 36 weeks and labored 6 hours with him


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WantaBelly said:


> Is this still a no symptoms thread? I just found out I'm expecting again and no symptoms??? How about you ladies if you had symptoms when did they start? Did anyone not have any outside of missing their period?

Hey hun. Congrats on you pregnancy! I think we all were symptom less...I have made up for it recently. Have you made a dr appt yet?


----------



## mommy2lexi

So it can be totally random then. I went into labor the day after Lexi's due date and had her the following day. I know it sounds horrible...but I just really don't want to go one day past due date this time. I am really ready to be back to "normal" again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep seems to be random...I just have a feeling that I won't make 40 weeks with this one...whether it be on my own or cause he is big or breech and they take him. But I am likeyou and ready to own my body again.


----------



## needafriend

Well...I am DONE!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Looks great!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Looks great Carole!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hoping you guys can help me out here. I just now started feeling those same damn symptoms (but very mild)...and my heart felt like it was racing, just like before. I decided to go take my blood pressure since we have one of those little machines from a time John had to get taken from work by ambulance for getting too pissed off..lol.

Anyways, it said 105/68 (which I think is normal?) but the pulse said 115. Is that ok? That was the second time doing it, the first time it was a bit higher (pulse was a little over 120) but BP was pretty much the same.

I have NO CLUE about bp's and pulse rates, so hopefully ya'll can give me some insight.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I found this as a normal range during pregnancy

What's normal for you could be different to other mums-to-be, so don't try to compare results. The average blood pressure range for if you're healthy is between 110/70 and 120/80, although this varies a lot in pregnancy. 

Your midwife will only be concerned if your blood pressure rises above 140/90. A single high reading may be misleading. Your midwife will usually take another reading just to be sure. 

Seems like your top number is a bit low. But your pulse is defiantly high...I get that racing heart thing a lot. I can feel my pulse in my whole body its like my body is throbbing to it. I think you should probably call your dr. hun.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Sandi! 

I just called them to see if they wanted me to come in before Thursday. They said that blood pressure and your pulse kinda run hand in hand...so while my bp is on the low side my pulse is on the high side and the pulse can raise to compensate? I told her that the worst episode happened at that 3d and she said during an ultrasound the placenta can 'crush' the artery that goes to your heart or something like that. Of course, I am already feeling yucky and I have my re-scan in two hours!! LOL!

But, she is running it by the doc to see if they want me to come in sooner. She said for the most part it can be "somewhat common" in pregnancy, but they like the bp to be higher and pulse to be lower.

Has your doc said anything about your pulse with the heart racing feelings?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He basically told me the same thing...but he did think some of my issues was my eating habits and I am depriving my body cause Gunner is taking what he needs and leaving me with nothing. 

I had heard that about the placenta that is why I rarely lay flat on my back.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am off to try to nap...I can't sleep at night so maybe I can during the morning. That is when I was napping the best. I just had toast and milk so I was a good girl and ate. LOL 

Nicole good luck at that scan I can't wait to see Lucas. X


----------



## needafriend

I wouldnt worry about that number as a BP if u werent pg, but in all pg woman it is common for the bp to be higher. And ur top number is low even for a woman who is not pg. Do u know what your pressure is when not feeling weird?
I would call the dr, u know your body and your totally feeling odd.....Go seek help girl.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hehe...glad you ate something Sandi!! Enjoy your nap!

Carole: I called, waiting on them to check with the dr. on if I need to be seen prior to my Thursday appt. 

Off to my re-scan soon...hoping I get through it better as it's really my last chance!


----------



## needafriend

Good luck Nicole...can't wait to see ur babes and know whats up with your health.

AFM....just getting ready for my meeting at the house here.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, the basement looks awesome! Goodluck on your meeting!

Sandi, those pics of Gunner are pretty good! The one with his foot by his face looks like he's sticking his tongue out!

Nicole, hope your scan went well and that you're feeling better!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Dr. on call said I can wait until my appt on Thursday to talk w/ my doc unless I get palipitations (sp?) or shortness of breath in which case to come in. Hopefully my dr. doesn't just tell me all is 'normal' since it doesn't feel like it. We'll see.

Scan went crappy. Lucas has moved into the breech position and in turn his face was pushed against the placenta (mine is high anterior now)...and he has his leg and arm covering his face. She tried for a while to get some good shots...had me move all around do some jumping jacks, eat chocolate, walk...etc. NOTHING! So I go back again in two weeks. UGHHHH!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh man! Lucas is being very uncooperative! Were they concerned at all that Lucas is using your placenta as a pillow?


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL..no...pretty typical from what I have read. B/c my placenta is high and anterior it's right there were he was since he moved into a breech position. He wasn't so much smushed that it was bad or anything, just that it affects the image quality, b/c they are basically trying to view through the placenta I guess? LOL...I dunno! I just hope next time he cooperates...b/c then I will be 32 weeks, not sure how much longer I can keep going back! I am going to post the one pic they gave me last time that came out OK though.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lucas and Gunner are stubborn little men. LOL And whats odd is just yesterday my dr decided to tell me I have a low lying placenta...and now yours is high. How often does it move I wonder?? I thought once it ws there it was there. 

Tiger how you feeling today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmm...that is wierd Sandi! I've never heard of the placenta moving low later. Maybe it's always been low but they didn't mention it before? Mine moved up at the 20 week scan. Before that I had the low lying placenta w/ bleeding episodes. Didn't Gunner just move breech as well? What are these boys doing?!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's a good question Sandi, I'm surprised it can move too.

I'm tired and grumpy today. We're not getting half of what we expected this year in tax returns which really sucks b.c we were counting on that to pay bills from the addition. So now we'll have to dip into our savings which means we won't be able to replace the windows and the roof this year. :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Maybe it was...Tj and I remember at one of the scan her saying something about my placnta but she also said it was ok...but I guess he just now thought to mention he thought it could be a issue. And yep Gunner has been head down this whole time. I think he flipped a few weeks ago I had a huge movement one night when I was in bed and everysince then is when I have been having the funny movement but I thought it was his hands. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Tiger that stinks...I have been hearing alot of people say they are getting way less. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger...I hear you! We got less too...2k less than last year. I was sooooo bummed. I mean, sure I've worked part of 2010 (pt from home), but I only made like $4200, so where do they get taking another 2k? We were going to use ours for a bunch of projects (the bathrooms and fixing up the van) and now we are still doing those things, but on a tighter budget, and that will be the WHOLE tax return :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, here is the one good pic we got...this is from last week. Not sure why his nose looks so huge...it didn't from other angles..lol!
 



Attached Files:







lucas 3d.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How precious!! Lucas is so cute!!


----------



## WantaBelly

reedsgirl1138 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Is this still a no symptoms thread? I just found out I'm expecting again and no symptoms??? How about you ladies if you had symptoms when did they start? Did anyone not have any outside of missing their period?
> 
> Hey hun. Congrats on you pregnancy! I think we all were symptom less...I have made up for it recently. Have you made a dr appt yet?Click to expand...

Thank you! I have an appt on 2/15 and 2/17 to do a beta quantative. I know it isn't but a week away but it feels so far away..........


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope it goes quickly for you Wantabelly. I am sure all will be fine for you...I don't remember any symptoms with my DD's at all. Is that your lo in your avator pic? Adorable!!


----------



## needafriend

wantabelly....I didn't have a ton of symptoms either, and had slower rising numbers at times. Good luck

Lilies....sucky on your tax return. 


Nicole ...thats creepy that u can see so much detail on your son. WOW....he is cute!! I had and sometimes have PVC's with my heart this pg, not fun. Good luck on finding out whats up.

AFM....had my meeting, went well. Will have him come stay with us fri til mon...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole that is great news!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And Happy 30 weeks Carole!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, is he coming to stay as a trial period?


----------



## needafriend

Thanks reeds...

Yes, he will come til monday to see if he likes us as a family and home. sad thing is I was just made aware this am, there is another home in the bidding for him,LOL. So, i will have to cook his favorites, and make it a special visit. LOL....who I am kidding, anytime spent with me is special. LOL...I am feeling funny today.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Darn right anytime spent with you is special! I hope that trial goes well! Will the boys be home that weekend?

Nicole, that's a really good shot of Lucas' face! He's so cute! I can tell he's going to have Lexi's adorable cheeks!

WantaBelly, I'm 7wks today. My boobs are huge, and about once or twice I've been actually sick but between those times I forget I'm PG. Have you noticed your hair falling out more in the shower or getting thicker? Are you boobs feel fuller?


----------



## needafriend

My hair is a mess these days, fine, fly away, frizzy. ANd yes the boys will be home for the weekend. he likes kids....


----------



## WantaBelly

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I hope it goes quickly for you Wantabelly. I am sure all will be fine for you...I don't remember any symptoms with my DD's at all. Is that your lo in your avator pic? Adorable!!

Yes, that is my youngest born 9/26. Thank you reedsgirl I appreciate it!!


----------



## WantaBelly

WantaBelly, I'm 7wks today. My boobs are huge, and about once or twice I've been actually sick but between those times I forget I'm PG. Have you noticed your hair falling out more in the shower or getting thicker? Are you boobs feel fuller?[/QUOTE]

When did your boobs start hurting? With Beau ( to the left ) it seems like they started hurting right away, they were hurting a lil on the sides before I got my BFP but now they don't really hurt at all however, they are a little fuller. So far I think I noticed some hair come out when I took a shower.......


----------



## Tigerlilies

First couple of weeks you really shouldn't expect anything, at least for me it took until I was 6wks to get sick. My boobs never really "hurt", I can feel them bouncing when I walk fast and if DH gets too frisky with them it gets annoying but not actual discomfort.


----------



## needafriend

Ladies...I am dying here. I tasted supper last nite as I was dishin up the boys and I bite my tongue like mad. Almost half way through and its a flap. LOL....I can't eat very well and its not healing. I thought the tongue healed fast.....it's still flapping this am. LOL

Bloody heck, going to make a smoothy for bfast. Hope all u chickies are doing fanstastic.

TMI....anyone else finding the lady bits sore and sex makes it worse?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Carole that's awful! The taste regenerate fast but I think a flap is going to take longer! (I shudder at the thought of that!)

Well you know Jeff's banded bding until we get out of first tri.


----------



## needafriend

honestly...I am not as into sex as I was. We had a quicky last nite and I am sore today, like it was a marathon. SO TMI in the am....lol. And Joe isn't super comfortable with doing it missionary as he is sooo scared he is squishing babes. It's just not as sexy so I think I may hold off myself. 
Ya...my tongue is bad...never had it happen that bad before and deep. 
I keep forgetting to say....I am loosing my hair alot this pg, sheddin like a dog in spring.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, Carole, you are having it rough right now! Well, at least you guys had a good run in the sex department. I'm not surprised it's getting uncomfortable, your pelvis is probably starting to stretch and shift now anyhow.

Ya know, my first two pg I shedded more hair, but this time it's acually getting thicker. Just means I'll shed it all later........man, I still shudder thinking about your poor tongue!


----------



## needafriend

NICOLE....where are u. I bought some valentine cupcakes from safeway, u know the kind that are more icing than cake. I have carefully ate two of them....not to damage my flap even more. LOL...I thought of u!!! YAY for cake


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM Carole those sounds so yummy!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA! I am here! And yay for cupcakes with TONS of frosting...love it!! Esspecially the buttercream. I'm so sorry about your tongue...ouchies! Were you testing something really good that caused you to bite that hard??


----------



## needafriend

NO...lol, just a hot tatter tot. I know, sad


----------



## needafriend

Good morning ladies....I am so chilling today, maybe take my rugrats to a movie tonite. they were at their dads last nite, I miss them like mad when they are gone. I got too used to having them all the time and they have been so well behaved lately. But on a positive note, they said their dad has been really good lately. YAY

30w2d belly/gut shot.


----------



## Tigerlilies

So yesterday I had some significant cramps, when I told Jeff he immediately is thinking it's over already. I know he wants me.to share that stuff with him but he can be so pessimistic.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole! Your bump looks tiny! Don't get me wrong, he's really pushing outward but the roundness looks more like a cantaloupe than a basket ball like some other women I've seen. It's like baby is all balled up instead of stretching out. Awesome, I just got a mental picture of him all tucked into himself! (Heehee)

Speaking of cupcakes I totally have plans to make some on Saturday! Yummy!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry, repeat post.


----------



## needafriend

Yum lilies....is carole's bump not Nicoles. LOL...I am huge, just a morning shot. I will take an evening shot. YIKES

As for the cramping, I had tons of it til past 9w. It was like AF and lower back/ass. Try not to get too worried.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I know I know, I'm trying to fix it but my phone is being a butt right now! It even multi posted on me. I'll get it fixed.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That does make me feel better b.c it did start as lower back pain and by eveing was frontal cramps.


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL....in my email it says the message was to me as well...and I got to laughing...since my belly is freaking huge. I'll post tomorrow!

Yes, I had a lot of cramping this time around in the beginning as well...pretty much on/off to 8 or 9 weeks. I remember being so paranoid and checking for blood every two minutes. So I won't tell you not to worry b/c I know how it is.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I was crampy all the time as well. When is your next appt?? And I have to admit to this day I still check my undies everytime I go to the bathroom. 

Can't wait to see more bumps..I am gonna wait and take another at 33 weeks. I don't think mine is changing much at all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Well a miracle happened...Johns sister called us to tell us she had two boxes she was putting in the mail to use tomorrow. We will see if it really happens. She's been SOOO busy lately...what with being a student and all (even though she lives w/ his mom and is failing all her classes, and has no job)...LOL. I am very appreciative though, and hope she follows through :) I am so excited to get the boxes! I hope it doesn't cost a fortune to ship as we told her we will pay for the shipping (I wouldn't expect her to do that and send us free clothes). If it's a decent amount of stuff I like, guess I'll be taking some things back as we surely don't need TOO much (did that last time w/ Lexi).


----------



## Tigerlilies

My apt is actually tomorrow, 10:45. I would like to get a pic of the two scans side by side and post it. How do you guys get the url address on a picture? Jeff used this website I've never heard of and I'm sure there's a simpler way.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow! All before Lucas was born too! That will be good though, you can never have too many free clothes!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger I usually just take a pic of the scan and send it to my email and then save it to my computer and then can use the advance on here to post them. And sometimes I take a pic with our web cam on here to make it even easier. I am so lazy. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I am not sure about the URL's either...I am kinda tech slow :( But, I can't wait to hear about your appt!!!! Please fill us in soon as you can...you took the day off right? Did you schedule a massage?!


----------



## Tigerlilies

No I didn't schedule the massage, I'm actually a little hesitant of doing it b.c massage usually releases built up toxins in the muscles into the blood stream. I'm sure a pregnancy massage would be fine but I think I would feel more comfortable after I made it to 2nd tri. Ya know? But I think I might check out the $2 movie theater! I'm just not sure yet what's playing.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I hear you. I think I waited till second tri to do EVERYthing!! LOL! I was so on edge till then and then had the bleeding, so technically I was on edge until about 20 weeks. Good luck at your appt. sweetie! Can't wait to hear about it and see a scan pic of peanut!


----------



## needafriend

Good luck today lilies...you are in my thoughts!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thinking of you today Tiger. XX


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://i1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa432/Dietra_Dotschkal-Maples/mailgooglecom-1-1.jpg
Not the greatest but I really suck at this stuff and I had to blow it up which is making it fuzzy.
The one on the left is from last week, the right on today. We went from 0.89cm to 1.15cm. The HB was 117, today it was 151. I'll go back the 21st for another scan. That will end up being 8wks 6days and I think that's my last with the fertility clinic and then I'll go back to the regular ob!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger amazing!! Great news!! YOur bean is adrable!! :)


----------



## needafriend

What a beauty of a baby bean liles...Congrats.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww looking good Tiger!! Very happy for you :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I hope you all are having a great weekend. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey Sandi! Well I made those cupcakes, a bit disappointed. I used a recipe off allrecipes.com and the chocolate cupcakes taste like bran muffins, the vanilla taste like corn bread! (sigh) I just hope our Sunday school class will eat them.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am sure they will...I think sometimes things tatse funny to me and everyone else says they are fine. Pregnancy taste buds. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, I'm hoping that's just it too! I've made that icing before and before it was good! This time, I could really taste the shortening and even adding more confectioner's sugar and butter didn't really help but Jeff said it was fine (well fine after I added real strawberries since I dyed it pink). That probably helped the most.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They sound yummy!! I think they need to do my GD test again...I had a piece of cake at a baby shower today and have been having that very weird feeling since. I am ging to be asking my dr again.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well I hope it comes back neg if they redo the test!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sandi, I doubt redoing the test will get a different result...but if you are concerned def. bring it up! I spoke w/ my dr about those feelings I have been having and she said that lower bp is kinda normal at this point. At this stage the bp will be the lowest during the whole pregnancy then it goes back to normal. But, as far as the other feelings, she said it could be somewhat blood sugar related, in that when you eat a sweet the baby sucks up the sugar and then a bit later you crash way harder than if you weren't prego. She suggested I eat just a bit at a time and maybe lower the sugar/sweets and if it didn't get better I'd go see a cardiologist. So far so good....I've done those things and attempted to increase my fluid intake. I know you don't need to increase your fluid....but since you don't eat much it sounds like it could be the sugar situation my dr. explained since you aren't eating enough to balance it out.


----------



## mommy2lexi

How are your weekends going? We did Lexi's bday yesterday (pics on FB).....and today we are all kinda sick. John brought home a bug from work. We bought John another tool box yesterday and some of those garage cabinets to redo/organize the garage...so hoping to get that started this weekend (our weekend is wed/thurs).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't eat hardly any sweets so I don't know. I think the thing that concerns me the most about my GD test is I know my blood wasn't taken at the hour mark...when the nurse was suppose to come do my draw they took me back for a scan so it was a hour and half before the blood draw I don't know what if any difference at all. 

But I do think Gunner is trying to turn and getting stuck...he moves to where his head is at my side and I get this really bad cramp/pain and he stays there for a bit before going back. I am sure all will be fine though. 

NIcole I am glad you had a good party...so sorry your all sick now. I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## mommy2lexi

OH man, I've gotten a pain in my side like that...for me it's always in my lower right hand side, a horrible cramp/stabby pain that takes what feels like forever to go away. Think it means they are moving? I always push on it and twist my body for the cramp to go away and nothing helps...then it just settles. Sooo annoying!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Def. bring up the GD retest to your doc!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They are ornery little boys. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, Lexi is so darn cute! Jeff even asked me what I was giggling at when I was looking at the pictures. That is one sweet play ground!

Poor Gunner and Lucas! Trying to get more comfortable and just getting stuck! That's got to be frustrating for the both of you!

I'm happy to say that this whole weekend (minus church) I was in my pj's! It was great. Saturday I got out of my pj's to shower just to slip on another pair of pj's. What else in a weekend could you ask for! Well, maybe that Jeff would have finished cleaning the house but he did a lot of outside work so oh well, our bathroom and bed sheets are clean, I couldn't care less about the rest for right now. I just feel so lazy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger be lazy as you want...your making a baby. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

So any Valentine plans or anything?

Jeff got me a card and a little pot of tulips! Very sweet, that's the first time he gave me flowers for V-day and since money is really tight right now it was a great surprise! I made us chocolate covered strawberries yesterday, got Jeff a card as well and a Valentine box of Nerds (he loves those things!). We can't afford to eat out right now, infact, I'm not sure we can even afford Chinese take out! Sucks when unexpected expenses come up but I know on pay day we'll probably eat out.


----------



## mommy2lexi

No plans here...we are all sick :( But, John surprised me and got me some gorgeous flowers that most of which still need to bloom, but will bloom into stargazer lilies (my fav...and our wedding flowers!). He also got some chocolate and Lexi a sock monkey doll. And of course a card. We never celebrate v-day...so not sure what made him do all that?! But it was sweet. Normally we only do cards...as I am a card fanatic!

So sweet Jeff got you tulips! How are you feeling??


----------



## Tigerlilies

We just got back from eating, Jeff splurged anyways and we went to Ruby Tuesday. I ate way to much, it's actually making me nauseous but it was soooo good! I got shrimp parmesan! Boobs are still a bit sore too, but other than that I'm good!

So did you end up getting that bug too?


----------



## mommy2lexi

YUMMMM I love Shimp Parm! I'm jealous! I think we are gonna order some mexican for pickup after Lexi goes down (she's a mooch...lol). Mainly I just want chips and salsa and cheese dip.

Glad you are feeling well...so not too much nausea? Other than from eating too much? Hehe!

Yup, I got the bug too :( Coughing and congestion/head cold. Normally I never get sick even if he does...but I guess pregnancy lowers the immune system.


----------



## needafriend

Sorry to hear your not feeling well Nicole.

Lilies and u are lucky ladies for getting spoiled. Joe is working out of town til tomorrow, I worked all weekend as my client just went home today at 2pm.(plus we had the kids) so I am sure this weekend we will go out for a bit and celebrate.....but same as u lilies..on a budget.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Valentine Day's ladies. 

Nicole sorry your sick hun. HOpe is passes quickly. 

Carole sounds like a great plan for the weekend. 

I went to St. Louis today to meet up with a friend and go see her scan. She is 33 weeks and her little man is about 4 and 1/2 lbs...so confirmed my Gunner is a fatty. LOL. I also went to Olive Garden by myself and then went and bought me a maternity tshirt that says Rocking the bump. LOL Anyway thats about it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hehe...Gunner is going to be just perfect! Even if he is a chunky monkey...who can resist a chunky baby?! How big was he last time (I forgot!)?

Olive Garden sounds sooo good...I could live just on their salad and breadsticks.

You guys have a way of making me VERY hungry all the time. Crazy how food focused we can be during pregnancy ;)

Carole: how did the weekend go with the client?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

At my last scan he was 4lbs 4oz...which was a week ago. Even her dr said he was a big baby. LOL


----------



## needafriend

It went great, he is very polite, kind, likes the kids but as said, i was told by the Y that there is another lady whom he will be staying with this coming wknd. Hope she is grumpy and he has an aweful time. LOL....But on a positive note, I made $500 this weekend and have 2 other agencies I contacted today about respite or a client placement. I am not giving up on the YWCA yet but til I sign papers for that guy, I am looking. 
I have a home visit this friday from a good agency so fingers crossed.

Joe is having major issues with his employer about parental leave. They are being total asses. He told them that if he does not get at least 2 weeks off when baby is born he is quiting. They talked to him today and they are trying to get it for him. Even though he is legally intitled to 6 months paid leave at 55% pay. ( I can't take mat leave as my money is tax free)

Reeds...was tha cami u went with? Thats still a good sized babes. 
I don't know how u ladies are feeling but I am getting sore. I have been having alot of muscle pulls when I cough or move in bed like u do when your first pg. The other nite I was getting up for one of my many trips to pee at nite, and my left side pulled so bad I froze and couldnt move, I had tears in my eyes and was moaning in pain. It even woke Joe up, he helped me move side to side and do some stretching til I could move....it was crazy painful. I am puffy, swollen and eating more. I took my boys sledding the other day and it was only a few blocks from home and I was just standing there, felt nauseated, and like i was going to pass out. Had to grab a sled and sit in the snow. I almost fell....it was crazy.

This next 6 weeks is going to be so long......but I shouldn't whine.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I went with Cami...her dr said that his size has him in the 47th percentile. Which I thought was good.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow ladies, you are going thru a lot with those boys right now! I guess this is when all "the fun" starts in prep for baby delivering.

I hope the next 6-8wks go quickly for everyone!

Reeds, sounds like you had a nice day yesterday! 

I love Olive Garden too! We used to have one just down the road but now they moved near my work which is too much to go home and get Jeff and come back. There's always take out but you can't really enjoy the endless salad and bread sticks!

Nicole, how's that cold doing today?

Carole, FX'd that client chooses you!!!!


----------



## needafriend

WOW...only 47%...I would have thought that was big. guess not


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger:

Still have a horrible cold..getting worse too :( Of course, I can only take certain meds...which sucks...even the meds I can take make me sleepy (they say non-drowsy...I must be turning into a lightweight)...so hard to take them with a roaming toddler. So I am crazy congested and now have this horrid hacking cough which of course makes me pee myself....nice huh?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Awww, Nicole that REALLY sucks! I'm sorry babe, hopefully tomorrow will be better....?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I am sorry your sick as well. Hope you get to feeling better soon. XX

Tiger how are you?? 

Hello Carole!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm okay, my boobs are still a bit tender so I guess that's good. I can't wait for my Monday scan, if everything is okay, that will be further than last time!

So I decided to completely ignore another BnB woman. She hasn't done anything towards me but she posts on two other threads I follow and I'm so damn sick of reading her secular bullshit! Questioning God's existence b.c someone else MC, getting "spells" to ensure she'll get PG. That right there I'm so freak'in sick of reading about and the amount of ppl who do that crap is just pathetic! Okay, I'm done ranting.


----------



## needafriend

LOL...Lilies u make me laugh. I took spells too to get pg. LOL, ya right.

I am ok other than am getting Nicole`s cold, but it`s more of a head cold. 
How r u these days


----------



## Tigerlilies

I know, seriously! Those girls are better off investing in some lube and a butt pillow!

Unfortunately I'm heading off to bed already. I have a sinus headache (damn dry air at home and at work is really bothering me). We do have a small humidifier at home that I put on during the night but it's too small to leave on all day. Hopefully some warmer weather is around the corner.


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies....Hope all are well and Hope ur feelign better Nicole.

Going to Dr today to see what I gained, ugh. I have to go every two weeks now. Then after that weekly. Dumb me but I forgot they make u come so much towards the end. I am going to mention the dizzy spells to him and my swelling. Hope my BP is ok. U gals have a good one.TTYL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hope your apt goes well and that you get some answers on the dizziness! Let us know what he/she says.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi ladies :)

Ok, well I am still sick and here is my latest fun. The bp & pulse was driving me nuts yesterday and when hubby got home from work I told him what the numbers were (the worst was when my bp was 95/59 and pulse was 147)...but then it was mellowing out and averaging around 100-110/65 or so and pulse was averaging 120-140. He took my temp and it was like 100. So he called my dr. and mentioned the pulse they told me to come into L&D to be monitored (even thought I'd been feeling Lucas that day). Got there they did a pee test (had ketones in my urine...whatever that means). Hooked me up to the monitors and a pulse thingy on my finger. Made me drink a ton of water and my pulse stayed high (around 120-130). But bp was good and my lil guy was moving more than EVER this pregnancy (think he didn't like the monitors...lol). They finally let me go home and then called this morning saying that the dr. I saw last night and my dr. agree that I need to see a cardiologist, so they are putting in a referral for that. Not sure what they will do. My OB originally said that she thought itwas nothing and that I maybe just needed to hydrate more...but I guess she changed her mind and put in the referral anyways??? 

Ahhhhh so that is what I am working with. Sounds like the rest of you aren't feeling well either...I'm sorry!!


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...that's scary low bp. WOW....hopefully they wont take too long to get u in the the specialist. UGH....these babes are already being handfuls. I wish u good health soon!!!

AFM...went to see my Dr. I was totally prepared to hear I have gained at least 5lbs, as I feel it and having been eating a ton. I was in shock when they told me I lost 3.5 lbs since 2 weeks ago. My BP was high for me 150/92. YIKES. Dr wants to see me next week as he is concerned and thinks this may be toxemia. Honestly...thats crazy. Oh well....nothing I can do. I am now pre-pg weight and big as a house??? Section date is April 4th if my health is good.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Got my appt w/ the cardiologist tomorrow...so we'll see how that goes.

Carole...that bp is super high! What about pre-eclampsia? Is your urine clear? What are they going to do next week? Crazy about continuing to lose weight too.


----------



## needafriend

I don't have protein in my urine, they test it each apt. Toxemia is the begining of pre-clampsia from what I read.
I feel alright for the most part. Super shocked about my weight....no lie, I have been eating like mad. IE...two bfasts, I ate about 7 of those valentine cupcakes, chips....lol. I know, bad.

I am glad they are seeing u so quick tomorrow....let me know how it goes please.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I will for sure!

Are they doing more tests at your next appt? That sounds super scary!! And I thought your section was scheduled for the 1st?


----------



## needafriend

they are going to test my urine and BP...I am assuming I may have to go on BP meds. They are all booked april 1 so its the 4th. I kinda was expecting that...oh well. If I get that client I will work it out.

I hope ur firm on telling the Dr's they need to get to the bottom of this asap...thats odd bp and a high pulse.


----------



## mommy2lexi

When will you hear more about the client? 

Yeah, I will try and be firm...it's something I suck at...usually I don't want to look like an idiot, so I am always just like 'oh-ok' about everything. But at least they monitored me for over an hour and saw that my pulse stayed around 120-125 most the time, occassionally going higher/slightly lower. But, of course when I went in my bp itself was normal!! ugghhh!


----------



## Tigerlilies

One's BP is too low, the other too high....man oh man! Are you both drinking enough water, plain water?

I'll pray that your up coming appointments go well and there's nothing serious happening or developing.


----------



## needafriend

Lilies...does water with sugar count.LOL...I do drink alot of 100% orange juice, water, carbonated water with lime and I am a bad mom, I do drink a diet coke a day. 

Nicole....u need to be firm, Oh I wish I was there with ya, i would have them doing a full physical one u and babes..LOL. I am sometimes alittle pushy when it comes to health issues. Dr's can sometimes write shit off pretty easy but u know your body and u know your not feeling well. Stick to yoru guns!
I told my Dr about the bad dizzy spell I had on the weekend when I took the boys sledding as well as the dizziness when I sometimes get up fromthe couch quicky. (I know that is sometimes pg related so I wasnt too worried btu I know the sledding one was way out of wack)

How are u today lilies? How are those symptoms? Do u get another scan soon? Dr was going to fill out the form to have another scan but once he saw that I did not have protien in my urnine and I told him baby is smoking active...he decided to wait. 
I am getting tired of all these apts but I know its for the best. 

As for the client....will wait to hear next week after he goes to the other ladies house. I have a home visit/inpection on friday with a new agency for respite only. Hoping it goes well.....I was kinda shocked at the pay for respite, it's actually pretty good. FINGERS CROSSED!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, that is bad about the juices and the coke! At least do water with a fresh lemon! I hope everything works out with the client and that "inspection" goes well.

I don't doubt you're sick of apts! I'm already determined not to go back to the regular ob right away just to hold off getting into that routine. I noticed my medical bill that my 5min "consult" after my first US was $124! For 5min! And then I had another after the second US that was less than 5min and he just reiterated what we talked about the week before. Now I haven't seen the bill yet from the insurance company for it but if I got charged another "consult" I'm telling them there's no way we're doing that again after this third US! Give me a freak'in break! I'm half debating about canceling my Monday US just b.c my supervisor today said that the higher ups are forcing cuts, and since I don't see enough ppl each day, I might be cut down to working only 4 days a week. That's a $10,000/yr pay cut! She's going to try to help me out by having me do office work on that fifth day and see if that will fly since the nurses are overwhelmed but it doesn't make me feel like I have the greatest job security. 

One women who is also a nuclear medicine tech at another office they totally laid off, no warning, she came into work, told her they had to let her go b.c of lack of revenue and she couldn't even finish the day more or less the week, she was laid off right then and there! So cut throat. She was with this company for 7yrs too, great woman, a couple of health issues but she sure the hell didn't deserve that. This economy is really starting to rear it's ugly head and I'm really starting to get nervous.


----------



## needafriend

That is crazy about her being laid off...not even 2 weeks pay. U have to give that in canada if u passed ur 3 month prob period. 
As for your scan....I would cancel it, thats crazy $$. I feel for u in the USA having such crappy medical.

I know I am bad about the soda and juice.....but I do use it in moderation for the most part. And as said it`s 100% juice....am I convincing myself it`s not too bad for me or what. LOL

I still have that head cold and it looks like Joe is gettin it. He NEVER gets sick....But I feel better today and have mroe colour, I was white as a ghost yesterday. 
I have a banana loaf in the oven and banana chip cookies on the go as well.
I had about 8 rotten ones in the freezer to use up. Family loves anything banana.

Survivor tonite!!! YAY


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my....in the beginning these babies worried about lack of symptoms and now they are kicking our butts. LOL

Seriously though Nicole I am so glad that they got you in right away. Since I have been taking the iron and flinstone vitamins and been drinkng a little less water I have been feeling better with the spells. I hope they find a quick way to level you out as well. 

Carole when did they take you off your BP meds?? You were on it in the beginning werent you? 

Tiger tell them I said you are the best and your keeping your job with fulltime hours. I hope you get to keep your scan on monday. 

I thought I would share my 32 week bump with you..don't mind the double chin and I closed my eyes. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Love the pics...I actually saw them in your journal but I am so lazy i don`t really respond to journals these days.

The had taken my BP when I was about 8-9 weeks and it was a one time high reading so they panicked and sent me to a bp clinic and put me on the meds. I had to wait 2 weeks to see the clinic and when I went my bp was smoking low....like 68 over 52. So they took me off it and have monitored me ever since. Every 2 weeks....I have had textbook bp til today. ODD EH.....oh well. I am not going to panic, Dr is watching it and we will go from there. I am in more shock about lossing weight.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole that is odd. Baby is taking all mommy eats! :) I can't seem to gain weight no matter how hard I try. I weigh everyday here at home and think I ate so much yesterday I will have gained weight but noped...Its odd how are bodies are so different than when we was younger.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole my Dylan just seen your avator and said who is that mom...I said my friend Carole she lives in Canada and he goes she is beautiful but why is she mad?? Silly boy. I said she is not mad she is being serious. He said why be serious life is funny. What a kid. :)


----------



## needafriend

LOL...thats too funny. Your Dylan is my new sweetheart. 
I was punched in the face/mouth by an abusive cleint in a group home when I first moved to the city and had to have some lip tissue removed and stitches. Now my smile is odd to me so I rarely smile in pic.

Well...I just went to pick my son up from curling and fell on some ice. My ass hurts....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ouch. So sorry.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sandi those pics are great!! You look wonderful!

Carole..ouchies on the punch :( I'm sorry that happened!

Tiger...that is scary about your work hours and rediculous about the insurance. I never pay for office visits or u/s's or anything. I think I have a $250 deductible for the hospital stay, but that is it. I'm sorry you are having to go through all that.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reeds, loving the pics and that bump shirt! You do look great!

Carole, that does stink about getting hit, I couldn't image how painful that must have been.

So yesterday morning I had mild nausea and it tappered away and this morning my boobs just stopped being sore so of course I'm panicking! Do you ladies remember when your breasts stopped being sore?


----------



## mommy2lexi

If I remember correctly my boobs hurt a while with this one...into the 9th-10th week or so? But, when I was prego w/ Lexi they never hurt AT ALL until the end of her pregnancy. I was actually shocked that they were so sore this time around. No panicking missy :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

I just had my coworker do an external scan and you can see the HB hard at work! Can even start to see little arms!


----------



## mommy2lexi

So glad to hear it hun! I am glad you are able to get that kinda reasurrance at work!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger that is great!! Try to stay calm, I know its hard with all you have been through. Praying for you. 

Nicole how you feeling today?


----------



## needafriend

Lilies...thats wonderful news, as for the bb's, mine stopped around 8-9 weeks then started up after 20, now they are fine. 

Nicole...how r u?

Reeds...how is that little man?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Going to just copy and paste what I wrote you Carole as I am exhausted and worn out!

I just got home from my appt. I feel old now :( They did all their heart tests which I guess came back ok with no major issues. But, they did see the high pulse and all that...just no real reason for it. The dr. did say that my OB should have sent me there weeks ago when I first mentioned the issues. He also said I should have had a thyroid test and a test to check for anemia (both of which can come on w/ issues in late pregnancy I guess??). End of the story he prescribed me some pills that are supposed to lower my heart rate...I think they are beta blockers or something??? Said I have to continue them through delivery b/c if you stop your body freaks and heart rate goes higher than before. Honestly I feel old now...but also glad that SOMEONE agreed something was wrong...I know you know that feeling! Hopefully the pills help b/c it's getting to the point where it's happening on/off all day lately and I feel like I am struggling to breathe.


----------



## greeneyez308

I am not sure if I am in the right section or not but I just needed to see what other people thought...

My last period was on Feb 2nd. I was actually 4 days late for my period and my period only lasted 4 1/2 days - It actually didn't seem like a period because I didn't bleed heavy for 2 days like I usually do.. Anyway.. I have noticed for 3 days that my breast are VERY TENDER. They are hard on the top of both of my breast. There is no knot or anything.. It's just hard. My nipples are a bit darker then usual I have been experiencing a lot of headaches, tiredness, dizzieness and have thought I was going to throw up a few times. I have also put on at least a pound or 2 and my stomach is hard.. Not hard as a rock but it's pooching out and is a bit stiff.... are these signs of pregnancy???

Just to infrom I am not trying to get pregnant.. but if it happens Id be very happy!!! I am already a proud mother of 2 children but both of my pregnancy were extremly different!!

I am new to this - so if I posted this in the wrong section, I apologize!


----------



## needafriend

oppss...re-read what green wrote and understood it!lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

Green, if the first day of your last period was February 2nd, that would only put you cycle day 17. It's more likely your symptoms are during to a strong ovulation.

Nicole, I'm glad this doctor did something for you! And I bet you anything once you deliver you can come off the beta blockers so stop feeling old girl! Also, I can't believe you weren't tested sooner for thyroid problems and anemia! Heck yeah that can be a complication of PG esp in the third tri!

So our daschound is sick! Noticed she wasn't her usual self and when it was dinner time she wouldn't eat and that's HUGE for a daschound! Looked in her cage and just noticed the bottom was covered in vomit, covered! So today she's at the vets but they are pretty sure it's just a stomach virus. :( Poor puppy!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

my poor puppy Dozer got hit last night. I am so sad and dread telling my Dylan. This puppy rarely left our porch so I was very shocked to come home and found him in the road. I cried ti Tj got home last night cause I just couldn't bring myself to get him out of the road I was scared to touch him.


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG Sandi that is horrible :( I hope he didn't suffer...not that knowing that would help much anyways. Was he an outside dog?

Tiger: I am sorry about your little doggie too :( Hope she's better very soon! Are they able to give her meds to help her feel better?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

All of our dogs are outside. We live in the country...nearest neighbor is about 1/2 mile away but we are the first house on the road but the main road is a ways up. ANd we live in a private association...so there is not suppose to be much traffic but the neighbors have these wild teenage boys and they are always partying so I am sure it was one of those kids or my jerk face neighbor that lives past them who is really rude to everyone. Just so frustrating. The thing that really irks me is my 2 dogs that are always in the road haven't been hit I mean my white dog Avery lays in the road she is so silly and they drive right around her so why hit him??


----------



## mommy2lexi

People can be so heartless..that is just so terrible :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

So here are the joys going on in my house. I am feeling shitty...my cough will not go away and my throat is on constant fire...along with all the other persistant cold symptoms. Just when I feel better I do a thing or two around here and then feel worse. Now I am doing NOTHING until I get better. And this morning Lexi woke up worse than before (she's been sick as long as me) and her temp was 103. Took her to the pediatrician, they did a swab and she has the flu :( Said I probably do too. Thankfully John took today and tomorrow off work to take care of us. It's a mess around here! And the bank balance just keeps going lower b/c he sure as hell doesn't cook...ROFL. Can't wait to feel better. John talked to my dr. again and they are having me come in for a u/s in a month to check Lucas' size since I've now been sick for a week. Kinda sillly for them to wait that long if you ask me, but I think they were planning a growth scan at 36 weeks anyways. But I just feel bad for my midget...so hard to see them sick and honestly, she's only ever had mild teething sickness...never been sick before!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Nicole I hope everyone gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, I'm so so sorry about your puppy! That's awful! There's no reason on a residential road (in the country or in the suburbs) for ppl to be driving like that that they would hit an animal! That stuff really pisses me off how irresponsible ppl can be in their cars! Huge hugs!!! 

Nicole, I'm sorry you and Lexi are so sick, that's really stinks! I hope today is the worst of it and you two start feeling better tomorrow! Just keep you and Lexi hydrated! That's why ppl die of the flu, they get too dehydrated. Do you have some pedialyte or gatorade?


----------



## mommy2lexi

yeah...we've both been drinking gatorade. Hopefully it goes away soon..it's horrible!

On the bright side I've been on those heart pills for nearly one day and I've taken my bp a few times and the pulse is MUCH better :)


----------



## WantaBelly

ok still no symptoms but have my betas back. Did any of you have betas taken?

18dpo 1671
20dpo 3447


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...so sorry you and your midget (LOL) feel like crap. I still have my nagging cold as well. Had so much chest congestion this am, I was dry heaving to get the phleym up.....what a way to start the day. I hear ya on the ordering in. We have been picking up meals like mad lately...well, i have. Joe isn;t a fan of take out at all and I love it. I found this amazing little vietnamese place that makes a rockin curry chicken. (I leave the meat as its not my thing these days) 
But papa murpheys is like cooking at home...lol.
We are doing an appy supper tonite...veg eggrolls, garlic toast, chicken casaer pizza, coconut shrimp and taquitos.Can u say LAZY!!!


----------



## needafriend

Yes....I had betas, so did reeds and lilies, unsure about lexi's mom?. Those are great numbers. Congrats....what kind of symptoms u having?


----------



## needafriend

Great news about the heart pills making a difference. YA....something is looking up for u. Odd that they would do a growth scan so close to your monkey being born???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WantaBelly said:


> ok still no symptoms but have my betas back. Did any of you have betas taken?
> 
> 18dpo 1671
> 20dpo 3447

Hey Wanta I had betas here are my numbers

August 2(10dpo): 33

August 5(13dpo):222

August12(20dpo):4165

August19(27dpo):27125.40

YOurs are looking great!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Double post!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole that is great news!! I am glad it is helping. I believe that is the pretty typical time that they do a growth scan...at 36 weeks they also are checking to make sure baby is head down and in the proper position.


----------



## needafriend

hey sandy....when are u getting another scan to see chunk-a-muffin?
i kinda want one too....lol, Dr was going to fill out a req to have one but decided to wait til I see him wed and see if my bp is better.
I am getting so curious to see my babes.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have another scan on monday along with a NSt and a dr appt. Then I do back thursday for another NST.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Reeds, what's a NST?

Carole, did you even have a growth scan done? When was your last scan? 

Nicole, at least one thing good is happening this week about the better pulse!

Wantabelly, those a perfect betas! Doubled in two days, you can't ask for better results! Will you get a scan before 8wks?


----------



## needafriend

I have never had a growth scan with any of my pg's...I feel so left out. LOL...Dr said he may do one with this BP issue and dizziness. Will know more wed.

I am with lilies....whats an NST?


----------



## WantaBelly

needafriend said:


> Yes....I had betas, so did reeds and lilies, unsure about lexi's mom?. Those are great numbers. Congrats....what kind of symptoms u having?

None, Nada, Zip, Zilch.......... I'm happy to see the #'s getting higher as thats the only thing telling me "I'm Pregnant"


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've never had betas done. Had the option to this time after having the m/c but couldn't do....just one more thing to stress.


Carole...sounds like I got you sick! That is how my coughing started out that horrible dry heaving hoping to spit up phlem...lovely! 

I have to go to "town" to go to the lab and get that bloodwork done since they weren't open the other evening. Fun...Fun. Today is Johns last day to be able to stay home and take care of us...SOOO hoping tomorrow is better!

Yeah, I think 36 weeks is standard...I had one done at that point w/ Lexi too since she was measuring big. As is Lucas. I'm supposed to have my last shot at the 3d on Wed as well...I'm telling you guys I BETTER be all better by then. I can't miss that. Carole I feel bad...you've had like no scans compared to the rest of us. I feel like Lucas is a movie star already he's had his pic taken so mcuh....lol. Demand a scan we wanna see baby!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I agree, demand a scan! It's been so long since we've seen a scan of Jr!

I don't think I ever bothered sharing that before doing stress tests I was a chiropractor. I practiced for two years and hated it. Went to school b.c my dad thought it would be a great field of medicine to get I into....wrong! So now I'm stuck with a hefty school loan for something I don't even remotely do anymore. But I did put a lot of effort into it and even though I don't practice, I need to do seminars every 5yrs to keep my national boards. So that's where I am right now! Bored to death at a seminar ALL day today and a good chunk of tomorrow too. Then I'll have to do some online some time before September. Yeah me.

I hope you ladies are doing better today! How are you and Lexi feeling? Carole, how are you? Sandi, how are you making out?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NST= Neonatal stress test. It is wear I am on the monitors for 15 mins to half hour. Watching Gunner's hr and for contraction. Doing that 2x a week...I am high risk so this is normal protocal at this point. No weekly appts for me from now on its 2x a week. 

Today is the church baby shower. I am excited and anxious about it at the same time. I am not really good at being the center of attention but all my church ladies are so sweet. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Have fun Reeds! Let us know all the good stuff you got!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww have fun Sandi!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ladies...its not til 2 so I am thinking I need a nap before then. LOL But I also need to clean out my jeep but feeling way too lazy.


----------



## needafriend

Have fun reeds....

Lilies....wow, it's cool to have a back up option for employment. Sucky about the loans though.
I actually am a nail tech as well...LOL. I know, beauty school drop out. I can do gels, arcylics, waxing, facial threading, pedi's and mani's. I laugh but I made great money in BC. Here it's too competitive and you don't get much for services. I did it during the day and worked eveings at a group home. While my lazy ex stayed at home smoking pot. LOL....
I have never had a scan for no reason before....Dr said he may want one so I can ask, in Canada I can have free scans but I am scared I will see too much of him and I want it to be a surprise. I know....i am crazy. 

Nicole....Hope u start to feel better. This being sick and pg sucks, I just got up and my lips are so cracked and dry from breathing out my mouth....so sexy!!


----------



## needafriend

Enjoy all the little finger sandwiches from showers.(ham/cheese & egg salad) I call them funeral sandwiches....they taste good for some reason.


----------



## Tigerlilies

So you're a diverse girl Carole! That's cool! I can barely do my own nails, I wish I had.the patience for that.

Carole, did you eat deli meat thru out your pregnancy?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Girl quit being silly and get another scan!!! And I hear you on the lips being cracked...mine are like that and so sore!!! Reminds me of labor/delivery....when all I could eat was ice chips which caused my upper lip to be so dry it hurt for a week! LOL!

Yeah, you both are diverse. I have no real 'skills'....LOL. I have a paralegal certificate, but I never really used it and I almost have my BS degree but I'll probably never use that either...haha. Nice to have backup plans though.

Tiger..I know you asked Carole, but I have eaten deli meat during this and Lexi's pregnancy. BAD BAD I know...but oh well. I've eaten runny eggs too. The only thing I haven't had that I miss incredibly is feta cheese. I know Carole's had it..I'm just not that brave!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and I surely can't do my own nails either. Sounds like you need to come visit me Carole!! :)


----------



## needafriend

I haven't done nails in like 3 years, I am sure I could put some sexy hooves on your ladies. LOL...

I have had deli meat maybe 5 times during my pg and feta about 5 times as well. Nothing excessive. I have stayed away from tuna and I only like well done egg whites, I wont eat yolks. I am like a smoking fussy eater for a fat chick....


----------



## needafriend

I bought the coolest thing today, It a hand blown glass pendant. Like pictured here with the white flower but mine is not totally clear, it has some lilac colour in it. U tip it upside down and add any scent of essential oil u like and it's a perfume necklace.
I added this energy spearment/pepperment lavendar. LOVE it, it smells so refreshing and with a cold its perfect. It's been awhile since i bought myself something and I'm in love with this charm. Just had to share. They are made here by some artisans in edmonton.

https://pixieglass.typepad.com/aromatherapypendants/


----------



## mommy2lexi

That necklace is REALLY cool Carole!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

How was your shower Sandi?

I'm actually sitting online trying to decide what to buy on the final baby items. We decided to postpone redoing our bathroom and instead use that money to finish paying some very minor debt and get the rest of the babys stuff....so that is what I am doing. I just wish I wasn't so very indecisive while I am pregnant. I can't seem to make a decision at all! I mean c'mon we are talking a play mat (etc.) it shouldn't be that hard to pick one!! LOL!

Hope you all are well :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole the shower went great. We just got finished going through it all. We got a bunch of diapers and wipes. So many sleepers and outfits. Toys. A rocker/bouncer seat combo. Cloth diapers. blankets, receiving blankets. 
Also a $150 from the church and some gift card. There was about 30 people there
Here is a pic of before we started sorting.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here are the clothes mounded on the couch. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG you go girl!! That is amazing!!! :)


----------



## needafriend

What a spoiled little man already YAY....

AFM...my mom just text me asking me if they could buy babes his highchair as that and a bumbo chair is all we need. I was like ya, that would be awesome. I didnt mention this but I washed all babes stuff til 3 months of age last week. It's all ziploc bagged and ready to go. Just need to pack my hospital bag. Are u ladies done packing the bag yet?


----------



## mommy2lexi

That is great Carole!! Yay for mom giving stuff!! 

HAHA...I haven't washed any clothes yet. I haven't packed (or thought about) a hospital bag. Actually when I had Lexi I never packed one...just had John bring stuff after she was born. I'll TRY to be more organized this time :)


----------



## needafriend

Joe is clueless about what I would need. If I left it to him, he would bring me up my fat girl thong panties, some tampons and my ripped old robe. LOL
I need to pack myself. I have a nice terry robe from pennys but it's hot, new pj pants and top, new boy brief panties and slippers. ( I am going to take my old slippers as i will just throw them out after, dont want hospital floor bugs at home) Everything else I will throw in last min. He can bring me mags etc. i am getting so excited.
Oh ya...I need to buy pads. I don't have any.UGH....3 weeks of bleeding is not what I call fun. I was mad after my first section as I was bleeding. I asked the Dr why, I never had my baby vaginally? He said they do suck out some blood with the section but like to leave most of it in to let it pass the "natural" way.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. No I haven't packed anything. I do have everything washed from what I had bought but now I have to start over....but no complaints on my end. I will probably pack my bag in the next few weeks. I am not feeling a hurry yet. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

You ladies are brave, I'm so paranoid I haven't had any feta or deli meat even though the feta is pasteurized and you can cook the deli meat. I even bought nitrate free hotdogs b.c of.some thread I read last time. Those things are not easy to find either.

Reeds, all your gifts look awesome! Reads like you had a really great baby shower! 

Nicole, you're so funny about the play mat thing! Is there a theme you want to try to stick with?

Carole, dang! You are really organized! That's impressive. I wouldn't have thought about slippers to just throw out but you're right, hospital floors are nasty.

So I'm on day two of the seminar.....(yawn). Yesterday was such a long day, 8am to 6:30pm. We had 10min breaks here and there and an hour lunch but man oh man, after lunch my tolerance for sitting here was shot! Today it's 8am-1pm.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sorry you have to sit through boring seminars...and on your weekend :( BOO!

I finally bought a playmat (and everything else there was left to buy for Lucas) last night. There wasn't really a theme I was working with...it's just hard when you search for one and there are over 50 results...lol. Too many varieties of EVERYTHING baby!


----------



## mommy2lexi

So what are you guys up to today? John went back to work since I am slowly doing better so today it's just me and Lexi. Of course I have NO voice...and she's two so this should be interesting. I have a ton of cleaning to do since that is not John's forte and nothing has been done in like a week...lol.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well yay for being able to get the rest of the stuff you needed for Lucas! Is Lexi feeling better too? That kind of stinks that John wasn't able to do a little around the house to help out. Don't over work yourself! Even if it takes to next weekend to get caught up on the work, it can wait.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I am relieved to have it all bought and done! Lexi's a bit better...her fever wavers...if it hits 101.5 she gets mopey and miserable...we are doing the tylenol/motrin thing and it's helping. Just has to work itself out of our bodies for good now! It does kinda suck that not much got done, but I understand. Lexi was soooo clingy and I was a mess so he was waiting on the two of us ALL day/night. I bet he's glad to be back at work!! LOL! But you are right, I am taking it easy and taking a nap when Lexi does. I am not 100% yet...so a little bit at a time will have to do.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, I LOVE this glider/ottoman I found on CL! Wanna see?? John's prolly going to get it tomorrow night since he has class anyways. It doesn't exactly match (color wise) our decor but I don't care...it's super nice and you can tell how thick the cushions are plus the price!!!

https://gainesville.craigslist.org/bab/2223268894.html


----------



## needafriend

WOW....nice rocker Nicole. What a deal!!! I have a lazy boy recliner in our room and it will have to do for feedings at nite, other than that I am a couch feeder. LOL.
Sorry to hear ur midget is still feverish at times. I found Motrin to work way better for fevers than Tylenol. Do they still sell gripe water these days? Been so long since I had to buy baby stuff for colic.
I am glad your feeling somewhat more like your regular sexy self...lol. 
What is a play mat? Send me a photo if ya can???

Lilies....I have had minimal meats as I am not a huge meat eater but I do say a bologna, cheese and lettuce sand rocks some days. Since I had been going to the BP clinic since 8 weeks, I have had the (insert tone here) PLEASURE..of meeting with a dietian whom talks about seafoods, tuna, etc. She said just to keep things in moderation and buy from stores. LOL....I hate chatting with her. I am not a dumby and she talks down to me. 
I feel for u on the seminar...ugh, oh well, u do what ya gotta do.

AFM....I have a day course at the YWCA Tuesday for behaviour management and modification....I have taken it in the past in BC, so a refresher is due. Plus it's a new instructor and times have changed. (free training...I am usually there)
I am feeling somewhat better but now have a very productive chest cough. At least its not a dry hack. Poor baby starts kicking when I have my coughing fit. 

The last two nites he has been pretty quiet....normally I get woke up by him. Kinda makes me paranoid.
Joe and I are alone again today...we had all day yesterday together as well. It's been nice. I haven't been out much except to get my peppermint necklace yesterday. I am craving brunch so bad but doubt the man will take me for it.....he's not into brunch much. But I will ask. 
Other than that.....will chill, watch netflixs, maybe finish crocheting babys blanket today.
Have a great one ladies.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I wasn't going to buy a glider this time, but thinking back it helped so much w/ Lexi (she had acid reflux and severe colic)....so I guess why not? John would be jealous of you though..he's been wanting a recliner for a while!! And they do still sell gripe water...that stuff really helped back in the day w/ the colic!

ROFL...yup...getting my sexy back...hehe!

Ugghhhh Lucas has been SOOOO quiet for the past 4-5 days. Very scary. I can only think they get quiet when we are sick? When I had to go on the monitors Tuesday night he moved more than I have ever felt...so maybe he's just tired now? I mean my guy doesn't move much to begin with....but lately a lot less. I kinda feel better knowing how active your babe is and for him to be quiet? Must just be b/c we are sick..right?

Oh, here are the two playmats I bought. They sell really expensive ones...but I got a cheaper first one so that I could buy the second I wanted as well..lol. Basically just quilts with textures and other stimulation things for baby. And I use this site called albeebaby.com and used a 20% coupon code...got the mat, a bouncer, bottle dishwasher baskets and a boppy and toy for $100.
 



Attached Files:







playmat 1.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1









playmat 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## needafriend

WOW...so cool. I never saw those before. I may have to get one when I am in the US next time. 
I think it's norm for babes to get quiet when mom is not feeling well. I know I am trying to talk myself out of worrying. I just am counting the days til he is out and I can hold him and watch him. I think I am going to book a scan on Tuesday. Hopefully I can get in this week. I will ask for a req on Wed when I see the Dr.. I know he will give me one but I can make the apt without a req, just need it at the apt. Too bad it`s sunday and a holiday tomorrow. It`s family day in Alberta...LOL. Yes, u heard right. We get a stat day here for families. 

I wish we had room in our livingroom for our recliner but we don`t. we have a three peice set in there already and I had clutter. Once we get our sunroom made into a four season room we will move it downstairs. it`s a nice beige lazyboy one. 
What`s a boppy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies...went to church this morning then went and had a bbq with the family. It was in the 70's here today and super nice. 

Nicole I like those mats...I haven't got one for Gunner yet. 

Tiger booo to the seminars. I hope you get some days off this week to make up for it. 

Carole hey lady!! I love they way you think of food...sound yummy!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole and Nicole, I would have to agree with the lack of movement due to you two being sick. When you're sick how can it not affect the baby!?

Nicole, you find such great stuff! That rocker and playmate look great!

Carole, did Joe end up taking you from brunch? And yay on the scan! I can't wait to see it!

Sandi, yay from the warm day!!! Now in the news I saw another cold front coming into the northern states of the Midwest, has that hit you yet?

So I have another scan today, I can't wait to see how big baby got! I so know everything will be fine though, after my seminar I was wiped out, today I'm uncomfortably constipated and when I tried to take a walk during lunch, I felt like an old woman huffing and puffing!

Oh Sandi, to answer your question, no extra time off from work. The seminar wasn't related to what I do now. Even when I do go to a nuclear seminar for my job, I don't get any extra time either. That's just the way it goes around here!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well dr appt today was long...got my scan first and he is still breech and my placenta has moved down more to where its covering my cervix. My NST went well and he was plenty active and happy. Dr doesn't seemed to be to worried about him being breech or my placenta at this time he says there are times for things to adjust but I am a bit anxious. Up til today I thought it was a low lying placenta but she showed us in the scan and my placenta is over it and even she said it is moving the wrong way it wasn't completely over it 2 weeks ago. 

TIger hope all went well at your scan. 

Nicole and Carole hope your both feeling better. X


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger...how did the scan go?

Sandi....that is so weird the placenta is moving down MORE.....in all my research when I first had the low-lying placenta i'd never heard of it moving towards/covering the cervix more as time went on. But the dr. is right you still have time for it to fix itself. They don't decide what to do until 36 weeks I believe...and even if it's still covering or nearing even the cervix, you'll just get a section. Hope it all works out for you and he moves head down and the placenta moves outta the way :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well one of my friend on here is a OB nurse and from what her and the scan lady said more than likely at this stage it will more than likely not move...I am not sure though. I am just gonna try to be positive and what will be will be. But also him being breech is a good thing right now as that puts less pressure on my cervix and placenta. And since it has just been low laying and it has moved but moving the wrong direction.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Off to cook supper be back.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, I don't know how you feel about the possibility of getting a c-section but at least Gunner is doing just fine!

So my scan was awesome! I took a picture of the scan with my phone and sent it to my email so I could post it on here but the darn thing hasn't sent yet! It's stuck in cyber air! The baby measured 8wks 6days, exactly on target, the HB was 180 and we saw the baby move!!!! It's big head is facing down, little balls for arms and legs and it just wiggled like it was sleeping and we disturbed him/her. It was so great! I'm so glad Jeff was there. 

I'm actually going to be referred to another specialist for high risk pregnancy to get some of the early tests done (I'm guessing a nuchal?) and then I'll go back to my regular ob/gyn. I went ahead and told my parents and Jeff just sent a picture of the scan to his mom. (Not really looking forward to the follow up call with his mom to be honest!).


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww Tiger I am just so happy for you...was getting worried at first that you hadn't popped on to fill us in! Sooo....how about you do those gender tests Sandi and I did when you hit 10 weeks? Little things along the way will make everything fun and hopefully a *bit* less stressful for you! I'm also so glad the dr's are taking such good care of you :)

Oh, and I put in my guess that you have a girly in there!


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://i52.tinypic.com/1j0l5f.jpg


----------



## Tigerlilies

lol, Jeff wants it to be a boy. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG that is a great gummy bear shot!! Very exciting!

You have no gut guesses on gender?


----------



## mommy2lexi

So, not sure if I told you guys on here...but I finally got the two boxes from SIL w/ the boys clothes. Mind you I agreed to pay shipping, which she said was $40...no way to verify. Anyways....prolly about one of the two boxes worth went right to the trash..covered in stains. Why would she send that? This is exactly why John and I depend on NO ONE. She was also supposed to send a play mat and bottles (of which we passed down from Lexi) those weren't there and she said she had more to send. I told JOhn for her not to bother when she brings it up. That is why i just bought our playmat and bottles. She doesn't take care of anything!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger how perfect!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Nicole, that totally stinks! I'd be pissed that she asked for $40 and then sent mostly unusable clothes. I'm sorry the situation is like that with your in-law(s).

Gummy bear! :haha: You're so right though, it does look like one! I had a gut feeling the first time was a girl, the second was a boy and I wasn't PG long enough for gut feeling the last time but this time.....I'm just not sure....

It's finally warming up here! I could actually take the dogs out this morning without a jacket! I should have taken my dog for a morning walk since I'm too lazy when I get home but I ended up being lazy this morning too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole that is awful...40 and half had to be thrown away. So sorry girl.

Tiger lazy is good now! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Then I'm being very good! :winkwink:


----------



## needafriend

Hey girls...Lilies...congrats on the beauty of a gummy bear. So so so happy for u.

reeds, gunner needs to get head down and slow down on the weight gain. LOL

Nicole, I wouldn't take anymore from the SIL, like u say, depend on no one.

AFM....What a day, went for the day training, sitting there listening and within 40 mins I had 3 bad dizzy spells. I was wet with sweat and felt like I was going to pass out. Left and went to hosp at 10:30 am. Spent at least 5 hours in there. All kinds of test done, NST done on baby, he is GREAT. They figure I have a collection of blood that is not circulating properly when I stand in one position or sit in on position. This is something I will have to deal with til baby is here and it could get worse and I may pass out. So, I need to not sit for too long, stand for too long and lay down often.

On another note, Ladies, I am worried for all of u. LOL...I was in a clinic that woman go into when they start labour. There was ladies coming in with wet pants from waters breaking. Screaming and crying as they were in pain or scared. LOL...I was like holy shit. SCARY....so glad I dont have to do the labour and end up with a section as well. This time a booked section and NO labour. YAY....for me. LOL.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay all my besties I need some advice...should I just go for the csection?? Tj and I were discussing it all today. The dr said we would talk more about options Monday with my delivery history. I also am thinking about getting a TL again. I am scared of another hard pregnancy or more MC's. Also I know financially we can't afford another and me be a SAHM. I was so against a TL but now I am having second thoughts.


----------



## needafriend

What is your delivery history? Isn't there still enough time for baby to flip and not have to be cut? I was say no on the TL....I am not having one. But doubt we will have another due to may age and health issues with pg's. There are tons of other birth controls out there and damn girl, ur must know your cycle in and out now so you know when your fertile....lol. Just use BC then...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Not the breech we are worried about now...my placenta is over my cervix. 2 weeks ago it wasn't, so its moving the wrong way. As for my delivery history...I go quick and I am worried about delivering the placenta before Gunner. I got preggo with my oldest on the pill.

I agree Caro I am so up in the air and yes with the Creighton Model I think I have my cycles down..but still have that small fear. Silly huh??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH my gosh I had a tard moment and didn't say about my appointment yesterday.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, I have to say I completely know how you have been feeling with the nearing passing out! It's so horrible, isn't it? Thankfully since being on these beta blockers, my pulse hasn't gone about 105 or so...BEAUTIFUL! That is shitty they can't do anything for you :( Please take it easy woman!!!

Sandi, I'm not sure, I mean, just from what I have read there is still time for the placenta to 'fix itself' but I know how scary it must be to wait on that to happen. The one good thing is you don't have a history of going into labor super easy do you? When did you say the dr. will go over the options? Is he ok w/ sectioning early? How early? lOL...sorry for all the questions! As far as the TL goes, that is up to what you guys think is best for you. In our case, John is getting the snip after this one. Two is what we know we can afford comfortably and just what we want...so that is what we will be doing. My dr. said a vasectomy is much more effective than a TL and that it's way easier on their bodies...so I say he can get it done, shit I've been on BC since I was 14, I'm done being the one to 'control' it...haha!

Oh, and about the going into labor I am freaking terrrified. In fact the other night when I had to go to L&D I was put in the same triage room as when I went into labor w/ Lexi. It brought back so many memories...mainly the ones where I was screaming I would never do that shit again. And now look! Ughhh...must be crazy. And when I was screaming and in pain I was only 3cm! Crazy!! I am so confused why I am almost 33 weeks and still have no pressure down there....kinda makes me think no way in hell Lucas will come early let alone on time :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and of course, I am scared to go to my 3d and my reg. appt tomorrow. I've had SUCH a decrease in movement over the past few days...it's getting scary. He's moving, just not much at all :(


----------



## needafriend

hmmm...what does dr say about that condition? Will it improve? As for the TL....it's your call and its a personal choice but as said, I am not.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole....I think u dont need to worry about the decrease in movement. As my dude is always super active and has been a lazy monkey this last 4 days. Enough to wake me up at nite wondering why he isnt kicking me.

As for the betablockers....so glad ur getting such good results on the new meds. Ya, the dizzy feeling sucks. I have only had it once bad before and that is when i took my kids sledding and I was just standing there. Is your spells when ur active or relaxing?


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...Carole, our boys are just planning on how they will worry us in the future!!!

My dizzy feelings were happening really randomly, sitting down checking email, grocery shopping...etc. Have the dr's brought up your heart? I mean you had the condition before and were on meds...is it possible it's acting up?? It's TOO scary that you could pass out and hurt yourself or baby!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommy2lexi said:


> Carole, I have to say I completely know how you have been feeling with the nearing passing out! It's so horrible, isn't it? Thankfully since being on these beta blockers, my pulse hasn't gone about 105 or so...BEAUTIFUL! That is shitty they can't do anything for you :( Please take it easy woman!!!
> 
> Sandi, I'm not sure, I mean, just from what I have read there is still time for the placenta to 'fix itself' but I know how scary it must be to wait on that to happen. The one good thing is you don't have a history of going into labor super easy do you? When did you say the dr. will go over the options? Is he ok w/ sectioning early? How early? lOL...sorry for all the questions! As far as the TL goes, that is up to what you guys think is best for you. In our case, John is getting the snip after this one. Two is what we know we can afford comfortably and just what we want...so that is what we will be doing. My dr. said a vasectomy is much more effective than a TL and that it's way easier on their bodies...so I say he can get it done, shit I've been on BC since I was 14, I'm done being the one to 'control' it...haha!
> 
> Oh, and about the going into labor I am freaking terrrified. In fact the other night when I had to go to L&D I was put in the same triage room as when I went into labor w/ Lexi. It brought back so many memories...mainly the ones where I was screaming I would never do that shit again. And now look! Ughhh...must be crazy. And when I was screaming and in pain I was only 3cm! Crazy!! I am so confused why I am almost 33 weeks and still have no pressure down there....kinda makes me think no way in hell Lucas will come early let alone on time :(


Well yes I do go easy on my own...my oldest my water broke on my edd and we delivered her in about 6 hours and that included getting her turned from breech. With my second I was at the hospital all of 15 min when I delivered her...labored about 2 hours at home with just back pain. With Dylan they induced me at 36+3 from complications but still from start to finish it was 6 hours. 

As far as the section early I think 2 weeks early is his max and then he will do a amnio to check lung development. We know size wise he will be fine. LOL 

I swore when I went through the TR and even up to a week or so thought I would never consider another. I just think being scared is why I am even considering it. :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and about the placenta "fixing itself" what he said was...at the 20 week scan it was low lying...and my 30 week scan it ws in the same position this scan it has moved but in the wrong direction. It is covering my cervix now so its moving in the wrong direction. If I was still about 20 weeks or so there is more of a chance for it to correct itself rather that 33 weeks. Our uterous is about at its max size...mine is at my boobs. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Thats how I am...sitting, standing, not so much on the walking. My heart PVC's are not related and I havent had them in well over a month. They did heart tests today as all was 100% as well as the results from my 24hr portable monitor and the echo cardiogram....lol, oh well. i am just too damn old.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gunner is also less active. I asked about it monday and that said at this stage its normal they do not have as much room but geez its scary. 

Sorry if I am being a silly worry wart ladies.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, when I said about going easy...I mean going into labor early...like for some reason most of the girls on BNB seem to go into labor before 38 weeks either on their own or induction. Like would the dr. be worried you'd go early say 36 weeks then they have the risk of the placenta coming out before Gunner. But, you were induced early w/ Dylan so I just don't know. I'd probably get sectioned early just to be on the safe side if it was me.


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL Carole, you aren't old, pregnancy just does a woman in!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well Reeds, I honestly don't think you'll have a choose about the c-section, Gunner is breeched and the placenta is in the way, it would be one thing if that placenta was moving in the right direction, ya know? I just hope they don't schedule it too soon.

I bet it's scary not to feel the boys as much but guess it is starting to get a bit cramped!

Carol, that is really scary about your dizzy spells and basically there's nothing they can do to help ensure you don't pass out! Geez! Good thing you work from home.

Nicole, I hope Lucus cooperates better today for your 3D scan! I know you're a bit nervous but I'm sure he's fine!

Well, I did a very Christian thing today, I told my coworker that if she's still having problems getting PG that it's time to go to a fertility clinic. She started pouring her emotions out, it was a bit much for me but I listened and gave her advice.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Tiger. Thanks and your right. I am going to ask him to wait til after my Dylans bday which is April 2 so anytime after that is ok with me...if he thinks we can wait that long. I will be right about 39 weeks so I don't know. Its just a week before I am due. I bet your coworker really needed that advice. :)

Good luck today Nicole I so hope Lucas is a good boy. FX


----------



## Tigerlilies

That sounds very reasonable Reeds, I think 39wks should be fine too.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I agree 39 weeks would be fine!! That is when I am gettting induced if Lucas is too big. When do you go back to the dr. to talk to him about it?

Thanks for the luck on the scan girlies!! He hasn't moved yet today...so hopefully he's saving up some energy.

Awww.....that is sweet you listened to your co-worker...even if she is annoying!!! I bet it meant a lot!


----------



## needafriend

Good luck on your scan today. Let us see pics asap.

Lilies...that was so kind of u to do that, I am not sure if I cuold have done that. 

Reeds....I would follow whatever Dr tells u, I know we like to think we are Dr's but we are not. I am sure he will know whats right and safe.GL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well I felt bad, and it sounds like the ob/gyn she sees is a complete idiot and I definitely know how it feels to not be PG when you're TTC for a year.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. I see the dr again on Monday. I haveanothe NST tomorrow though.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I thought you did that already? Did I imagine that or is this a second one?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I do 2 a week Tiger. One on monday and then again on thursday. They are watching him 2x a week.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...where r u and Lucas's pics?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ugghhh he didn't cooperate AT ALL! I even had a big lunch, drank coke was poked and proded, jumped up and down, walked around and he still wouldn't budge. She said he was facing my back. So...NO pics. She tried to reschedule, but I'm done trying. It's getting to the point where he's getting too big anyways. I had her save the few images over the 3 scans, it was only about 5 pics. I'm sooooo bummed...mainly b/c I feel like I wasted money.

Also, had a dr. appt today, measuring right on....didn't gain any weight (b/c I was sick I bet!)....and I have a growth scan at 36 weeks. They said the one side effect from being on beta blockers is possible growth restriction so they'll check that out then :)


----------



## kelkel

I am 5 weeks 3 days and have very few symptoms as well. Really the only thing i notice is i am exhausted all the time and my boobs have grown at least 1 cup size already!! But this is my first pregnancy so i really don't know what to expect so i am just going with the flow and not thinkging about the m/c that i had 2 mths ago..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww Nicole I am sorry. Is he still breech?? Wasn't he breech last time they tried or am I losing my mind?? 

Kelkel welcome..and congrats!! So exciting your first lo! Also sorry for you loss hun. We are hear to listen and offer any advice we can


----------



## mommy2lexi

Welcome Kelkel and congrats!! I think most (if not all) of us on here have had a loss as well..it can be very hard. Try to enjoy it and not worry about the symptoms...I know I didn't have any really...

Thanks Sandi...I am so bummed :( She didn't say if he is breech, but I don't think he is anymore. I keep having this huge 'bulge' under my boobs that I think is his butt? And the past couple days I think I feel a foot in my ribs....same place Lexi used to stick her foot. OUCH!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole I have that bulge too but its his head. LOL I also feel all feet movement down low and he likes to kick my pelvic bone.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Well....crap....I just don't know! I know 'something' is in my ribs...and that lately I feel kicks/punches all over. Movement is really reduced and it's more jerks or jabs? I don't know how to tell what is head and what is butt :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol. I don't either! :) I just know his head now cause thats what I feel all the time. And I know his feet kicks now.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Kel! I'm 9wks 2days, all I had at five weeks was.big boobs, I didn't get nauseous until late 6wks and I didn't even get tired until late 7wks so don't worry!

Ouch Sandi and Nicole! That all does not sound comfortable. How do you ladies function when you constantly get jabbed and there's a head or butt preventing you from breathing right?

I'm sorry the 3d was another bust Nicole. That has to be frustrating but at the same time it's really funny how Lucas refuses to cooperate. I'd be interested to know if he's going to be like that as a toddler too, rather be doing something else instead of getting his picture taken!

Sandi, I hope your NST goes well again today!

So no Carole huh?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks TIger. Its went great. The nusrse said it was textbook perfect. So I am happy with that. As far as getting much done I don't...GUnner's head up there between my breast bone makes it hard to do much bending and the kicks to my pelvis well they just suck. LOL 

Yeah where is Carole??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, it is kinda funny he has been so shy! Even w/ finding out the gender at first he was shy. It will be interesting. I'm hoping he'll just be mellow and quiet as a kid...he's pretty quiet in the womb!


----------



## needafriend

I am alive....barely. LOL, this pg thing is getting exhausting. Well..I think i finally broke my pc. The new cord was loose and smart me crazy glued it in and now there is no power. Joe bought a new laptop last week so I guess thats my new one for now. At least the keys work.
Went to walmart, bought some icy/hot for my back. Exactly on the other side of my rib cage in my back, I feel major pain from baby pushing on the front of my rib cage. It used to only be at nite but now its during the day.

Hope all u sexy mommas are well and happy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole you and that laptop have such a love/hate relationship. Lol. I hope the icy/hot helps..its my friend as well.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I think you beat the laptops Carole...or throw them into the wall. LOL!

Is the muscle cream doing any good??

Well, on my end, we just ordered 1/4 cow today for the first time. It ends up being $2.69/pound, so much cheaper than what you'd spend in the store. I am sooo excited. Pathetic, but saving money thrills me. John says it's because then I am justified in spending more...LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

lol, I like that Nicole, about the saving money bit!

I hate it when the cord of something stops working but the actual equipment is still fine and what sucks, usually to buy replacement stuff like that, you are just better off getting a whole new electronic thing. How ridiculous is that!

*Note to self: buy icy/hot once I get to 30wks*

So my husband had a lousy day at work, is boss is a bit of an ass when it come to the financial part of the business. And today the IRS made a visit to say if $66,000 isn't paid in 45 days, the business will be shut down. So now they have to 5 five ppl and even though Jeff is just the account, they're making him pick the 5, how crappy is that.


----------



## mommy2lexi

He has to pick 5 people to fire?! OMG that is horrible. I'm so sorry Jeff's day was crappy...that just doesn't seem right :(


----------



## needafriend

Thats horrible news lilies.....hoping his boss comes up with that cash, or makes arrangements.

Nicole....yay for the cow. I am not into fresh healthy meats, milk or eggs. It scares me...lol, I preffer the steriod injected, full of perserative crap u buy at the store.

As for my pc....I could have just bought a new cord again but dumb ass me glued it in so I will have to take it to the tech to see if he can fix it, it was a $800 pc. Damn....

ON a positive note, Joe was granted 2 weeks off when the baby is here so he rescinded his two weeks notice to quit. YAY, he is so happy as he prob would have had to take a $2000 a month cut in pay as he is the transportation manager where he is now. Plus he was scared about his drivers abstract due to the car accident in Dec. So its a good day. Just have to make sure I dont go into labour early as he has march 31-april 14 off. 

Icy hot is my new friend...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good job the cow Nicole...we have tons of "fresh" meat in out freezer plus some deer that I can't stand the smell of right now being cooked. LOL 

Tiger that sucks...what a crappy boss to pass the buck of something that horrible. 

Carole Icy/hot rocks!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL....you crack me up about the steriod injected stuff Carole!

Great news about Joe...I bet that is a big relief for him :)


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....I just got a mental pic of the deer shot u posted on FB. LOL, I am amazed I am not skinny as I am sooo picky about food. (or should I say meat, I will take carbs and sweets from the homeless man on the corner)


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, Carole you're too funny! And yay for Joe!!!!

If I could afford it, I would love to get organic meat but there's not much of a selection here. Best you can do is hormone free chicken but that doesn't mean what they ate wasn't sprayed with pesticides and crap.

I told myself two nights ago that I didn't need to stuff myself silly for dinner (I do good during the day at work), and that night I was good! Then last night I ate whole Freschetta brick oven pizza by myself. Yep, how sad is that! I was even getting full but thought, there's only two little pieces left, what's the point of saving it?....I'm such a pig!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole your too funny!! LOL 

Tiger I was like that in the beginning...I loved food now I feel like there is no room and would much rather drink water. Which is very weird for me.


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies....
I am dying here. I have an additcion and it bites me in the ass about once a year.

My name is Carole, and I am addicted to Q-tips.
So I use these weapons about 4 times a day, my right side of my face is swollen and sore. I couldn't even lay on it last nite. I heard somewhere that u can now get ear ache drops without an RX. If not, I am off to the medi centre as it's bad and I feel it in my jaw. Total self induced pain.

I can related to reeds and lilies about the eating. Sometimes I am sooo hungry and over eat but other times I can't eat nothing, def less in the eve. My body is no longer mine, he has taken over. I have been told by a few mom's at my sons school that I popped over the last week. 
I was in costco and pre-ordered the cake for landons birthday wed....I am so going to keep those loaded with icing/corner peices for moi. My cousin in WA told me that in the US u can get whipped cream as an icing. I so would just lay naked in bed and get to know that cake. (I would be naked as not to let the clothing restrict me)..lol. Speaking of that, I always sleep with a cami/tshirt or short nite shirt on and panties. Lately I sometimes wake up and strip. I find I feel trapped with my big old belly. 

WOW..I have alot to say when I sleep for 11 1/2 hours. Joe was working so I am lazy and just go to bed when the kids do. 
U ladies have any plans for the weekend?
Oh ya, Joe never took my butt for brunch, I am cooking lamb....<----insert gag here, for him for supper tonite. SO maybe...just maybe he will take me sunday.

ALL MY FOOD TALK, i AM SO AMAZED I AM NOT GAINING WEIGHT......but I am sure it will find me sooner or later


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, Carole you're crazy! But I totally love that about you! So are you really just obsessed with clean ears? Or do you really like Qtips that much?

I LOVE Cosco birthday cake! Damn....it's my birthday on Sunday....I just might have to get my own birthday cake just so I have an excuse to eat Cosco cake!

Completely agree with ya on the lamp, unless it's a gyro I don't give two hoots for lamp meat.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Morning ladies....
> I am dying here. I have an additcion and it bites me in the ass about once a year.
> 
> My name is Carole, and I am addicted to Q-tips.
> So I use these weapons about 4 times a day, my right side of my face is swollen and sore. I couldn't even lay on it last nite. I heard somewhere that u can now get ear ache drops without an RX. If not, I am off to the medi centre as it's bad and I feel it in my jaw. Total self induced pain.
> 
> I can related to reeds and lilies about the eating. Sometimes I am sooo hungry and over eat but other times I can't eat nothing, def less in the eve. My body is no longer mine, he has taken over. I have been told by a few mom's at my sons school that I popped over the last week.
> I was in costco and pre-ordered the cake for landons birthday wed....I am so going to keep those loaded with icing/corner peices for moi. My cousin in WA told me that in the US u can get whipped cream as an icing. I so would just lay naked in bed and get to know that cake. (I would be naked as not to let the clothing restrict me)..lol. Speaking of that, I always sleep with a cami/tshirt or short nite shirt on and panties. Lately I sometimes wake up and strip. I find I feel trapped with my big old belly.
> 
> WOW..I have alot to say when I sleep for 11 1/2 hours. Joe was working so I am lazy and just go to bed when the kids do.
> U ladies have any plans for the weekend?
> Oh ya, Joe never took my butt for brunch, I am cooking lamb....<----insert gag here, for him for supper tonite. SO maybe...just maybe he will take me sunday.
> 
> ALL MY FOOD TALK, i AM SO AMAZED I AM NOT GAINING WEIGHT......but I am sure it will find me sooner or later

And the above post is the reason we love you!! YOur so funny but I am sorry your in pain. Yes there is ear drops you can buy OTC and they wrk great. At least there is here in the US. 

And thanks fr the visual of you naked with a cake!! Lmao!! oh my gosh I am rofl! CRAZY!!


----------



## needafriend

Ya lilies, not sure where the addiction comes from, I have abused them since I was around 10. I just always feel like I have to use them, for cleanliness, itchiness etc. 

*Happy early Birthday girl!!!*

I am very excited about the cake, I know they are huge but u spend the same for a small cake at a reg store. Plus I can send some to the assholes house so my Lanny can have a bday celebration there as I know the cheap ass wont do anything for him if it costs $$. Where is reeds and Nicole?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am here!! Just rofl at the naked cake visual still! :)


----------



## needafriend

There u are...lol. I know, so not a pretty picture, expecially in the morning. 
I hope I didn't see those drops in the US and not in Canada as I have better things to do today then sit in a disease infested medi centre for an RX. Since I getting out all my OCD behaviours, I also have issues with germs in public. Door handles, lites, eating other friends cooking, wont share my drinks except with kids and Joe. Even when my mom takes a drink of my fluids I get grossed out. I usually throw out things that people make me....I know I am rude.
I would never let them know that but I just can't bring myself to eating it. Yet I can eat curry in this run down, cockroache, almost condemed vietnamese rest. Go figure.


----------



## needafriend

The sad thing is I am so serious, I don't have sex anymore, and I would just go to dollarstore, grab a cheap shower curtain. (heaven forbid I should drip some on my good bedding) and chill eating and watch some telly in bed. LOL....It's all I have these days.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH Man Carole what are we gonna do with you?? 

I think I have a bottle of the ear drops I will take a pic to show you maybe what your looking for.


----------



## reedsgirl1138




----------



## needafriend

Are those homopathic? That looks like a brand I have seen in health food stores?


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG you crack me up!!! Girl you are crazy! 

Happy early bday Tiger...def. get some cake to celebrate!! YUMMMMM CAKE!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep and works wonderful!! We have a history or ear problems with lots of ear aches and infections.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok girls....Lucas is really getting on my nerves with this decrease in movement crap. I know everyone says "oh he's fine" etc. etc. etc. but it's just so scary to feel less and less instead of more and more. I'll admit he's never been VERY active...but past couple weeks it seems like he's moving less and less. Last night after I ate I laid down and didn't feel anything...for hours. Even drank a cold soda (not w/ caffeine but still!!)...and got like 2 kicks. Went to bed...nothing. Now since I've been up he's moving, but not like normal kicks...more moving/jerks kinda movements. I just don't know what to do about it. I don't want to be the 'paranoid mom to be' whose up at L&D getting stuck on the monitors all the time, but I don't want to miss something either, you know? Last time I went on the monitor he was going apeshit....so I guess he's ok. I wonder if the anterior placenta also causes me not to feel much? I mean I know it does in the beginning, but at 33 weeks?!?!?!?

Ughhh...paranoid rant over :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Nevermind...he just made me look like an idiot again. Ate some cereal...laid down and he was moving like crazy. I am just so glad this is my last pregnancy. While it's been easygoing physically...emotionally I've been a wreck :(


----------



## needafriend

I can so relate these last weeks, my boy has always been active but the last weeks or so he is lazy. I do drink a caffiene drink and nothing. But u have to remember there is no room left for kicks, it's more punches and pushing the skin outward. I noticed a huge decrease too btu u have to remember they are alittle cramped these days. He is fine.....u have had great scans other than him hiding his beauty of a face. He is heathly and all is perfect. 
I even poke and push and my boys sometimes does nothing.....he will go hours without much. It is worrisome.....but time is coming to and end soon thank goodness.

AFM...bought me ear drops, said to warm them up slightly them apply. I put them in mircowave fro 30 sec, and it burnt the hell out of my ear drum. I almost cried....lol. But it was better last nite and I was able to sleep on it. Still not able to use a Q-tip in it as its swollen and sore. Guess thats a sign to keep the damn stick out of there. 
Joe and I have our weekend alone, we hung last nite and watch our american idol I recorded when he was at work. TMI....we had a romantic nite that was sooo needed and for once not awkward with the baby. It alsmot felt like it used to. So needless to say I am smiling today. 
We are going to do taxes and possbile brunch tomorrow...LOL I am not giving up on some bacon. I rarely cook it at home as it skinks up the house.
Hope u chickies have a great weekend.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, I'm glad Lucas just proved you wrong!

Carole, ouch on the scolding hot ear drops but I'm glad your ear is starting to feel better! That brunch thing better happen this weekend!

AFM, I have my doberman a bath, cleaned his ear, brushed his teeth, and clipped his nails then proceeded to be lazy for the rest of the day! Took a two hour nap but now I feel nauseous.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I am sorry Lucas likes to scary his mommy so much. I am glad he was a good boy this time though. :)

Carole OUCH!! I have had that done with sweet oil...that also helps with ear aches as well. Be careful with a burnt ear it can get infected easliy. I hope it gets better soon. Have a great weekend with Joe! 

Tiger sounds like a productive morning. Sorry the nausea is kicking in but that gets me all excited for you. :) 

I woke up with a sore throat this morning...and a low grade fever. Did make Tj take me to the store, there was no food in this house and then when I got home cleaned out the fridge and now working on my laundry room. I am tired of a dirty house...I have been so lazy lately and can't take it anymore. Oh and while we was out we discovered I have a HUGE bolt in my tire...grrr I have only had these tires about 3 months. But I think it can be fixed.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks everyone :) Of course ever since this morning he hasn't moved at all. Like you said Carole, it's almost over thank goodness! He's driving me nuts.

OUCH on the ear issues...it's like your being paid back for messing w/ them in the first place. :(

Tiger: Any bday plans for tomorrow? Oh, and how is your other pup doing??

Sandi: You actually get your hubby to take you to the store?! John says no way!! LOL! I am sure he would if I needed him to....but he HATES Walmart and that is where I grocery shop....he'd be complaining the whole damn time!! And I hear ya on the sore throat, I was doing better and today and am back to being congested and hacking coughing non stop. SOOOO over it!!

It's freaking 80 degrees here today....can you guys believe that? It's just about March and already 80...gonna be a HORRIBLE summer. I almost hope I don't make it prego to April...ughhhh!! LOL!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and yay on the romantic night Carole...hasn't been ANY of that here in over a month.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tj is being really overprotective lately. Desn't want me to go anywhere by myself...I am thankful but I always spend so much more when he goes with me. 

I am trying to stay motivated so I don't focus on the fact I don't feel good. I have cleaned the fridge and reorganized it. Been working on my laundry room and trying to get the bathroom cleaned. Gunner is not happy with all the squating and bending...he is way up in my ribs. LOL 

80 degrees?? I am jealous. Its in the 40's and gloomy here. I am so ready for some nice days.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Why so overprotective lately? Same here...we spend way too much if JOhn goes to the store...even if I am there.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure why....but I am not complaining much. LOL He called a bit ago and asked what I was doing I tld him cleaning he said stop it I will help when I get home. I think maybe the placenta thing has him a bit nervous.


----------



## needafriend

Joe is sooo not a shopper. When we were first dating he used to come with me and now if he has too he holds my hand on the cart so we push it together and go fast, LOL....it looks halarious.

Hopefully u will get some more energy soon reeds. I have been having spurts lately and its nice. I am sure it will die again...

I am making Joe and I a special supper, chicken breast stuffed with crab, shrimp and cheese, roasted potatoes, spinach salad with strawberry dressing and glazed carrots. We have a friend over visiting now so we have offered him to stay but he already ate. We lost power at our house for 2 hours so its a late meal.

Baby is hanging in the ribs again tonite...ugh!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...sounds like John...can't wait to get done shopping. I would die if he came with me. Pathetic as it is...grocery shopping is my 'me' time. 

I've been having those energy bursts too...and I get a ton done then feel like I am going to die. Not to mention I am still freaking sick...two weeks now. The prego immune system SUCKS!

Carole, you are quite the cook woman!! I am proud of myself when I make a casserole...lol...but you go all out!!! Joe is a very lucky man ;)


----------



## needafriend

Joe is getting to be a chunkie man. LOL...actually since he has been a truck driver he has put on a few but as soon as baby comes out we are both losing. He PROMISED me he is quiting smoking before baby comes. YAY.
As for that cold, damn girl I hear ya. I showered this am and coughed a productive cough til I almost passed out. I am soooo congested still and stuff is coming up? Odd....it's been awhile for us both. 

I like to shop alone as well.....he waited in the suv yesterday while I grabbed a few things. I have to take my oldest to the Gap outlet store tomorrow to get some more jeans as he is running low. 
I am kinda gaggy today which is odd. I still can't eat as soon as I get up. BTW....I am getting huge. I waddle and can see a huge difference in the past 2 weeks. What about u ladies?

Happy Birthday Lilies....how many weeks are u now? almost 10???


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG I hear you...I'm getting HUGE too :( I know I waddle...and have to stop every so often when walking. Funny thing is thankfully I haven't gained since before I got sick, so 3-4 weeks now...but the bump is growing like crazy. Some days it looks like it's droped too...but I know that is not the case, since thankfully I don't have the bowling ball pressure yet. Do you guys have that yet???

I don't know what the heck is up with us still being sick...not cool! I'm glad you have a productive cough though..mine stoped being productive. Wish it was :( 

WOW...that is great about Joe quitting smoking before babe comes!! I'm sure it will be hard on him. John used to smoke, then he quit and nearly a year later started using chewing tobacco (GROSS!!) which he has quit 3x in the past 2 years...always goes back. It's so frustrating. Good luck to Joe!! :)

Yay for going shopping, I so wish we had outlets close!!! I have to go shopping as well...time to get Lexi summer clothes already...the high is 86 today! REDICULOUS..I think summer is gonna officially SUCK.


----------



## needafriend

It's cooler here. I can handle the cold but the snow fall we have is frickin horrific. I will have to take a pic, its crazy. 
I love outlet shopping and I always have coupon codes so I can save 15%....yes, u hear the birds cheeping. LOL

Crappy that ur cough isnt productive, I hate a dry hacky cough.
I ordered in a few outfits from penny's for baby. The shirt/short onesies.They are cute. Penny's dels to canada thankfully. I was hoping to go to BC with Joe and the kids after the baby comes but since he only has two weeks off work I may have to wait til baby is a month old and go by myself. His employeer made it pretty clear that he has no more time off for the rest of the year. Assholes...lol
I really dont have summer clothes for the little one. So I will need to get some.

Smoking is a tough one, I am know JOe will be grumpy for a week when he quits but he is determinded to and I am holding him to it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

See I'd love the snow...but prolly only for a day or two and prolly just because it's something I don't have here. LOL. What are the temps like now? Too bad I can't come stay there through the summer and you can come here in the winter. I HATE our summers. They are horrible. You walk out the door and humidity hits you in the chest and you can't breathe. 

That is really rough about Joes work. How many days off/year does he get? Seems like they are really asses. John is taking 3 weeks when the baby comes and he'll still have plenty of days on the books afterwards. I don't get companies that don't want their employees to have a life outside of work...that just makes people miserable.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay girls, enough with getting sick and still being sick, I forbid it now! :)

Get ready for a long weekend recap here. So FB's announcement about hubby being great and cooking was crap, I just did that to make him feel better. At work we did a pot luck, and he knows when we do that, I would have had a big lunch, so all I wanted for dinner that night was a salad but I come to and there's this big ass heavy meal waiting for that I felt obligated to eat. Not to mention, I had no idea that he left work early to cook this so I hung out at my sister's after work b.c I hadn't seen her or my niece in 3wks so I was an hour late coming home. So of course Jeff kept the meat in the oven that whole time and it was dry as heck. I was so damn umcomfortable when I went to bed b.c of a meal I felt I HAD to eat.

I did skip out on the beans he made and had them for lunch the next day which gave me gas and I was uncomfortable for the rest of the day b.c of that. At least for dinner I finally got to have my salad and nothing more.

So Sunday was my birthday, I had actually bought myself a green amythst pendent that was on clearance a month ago and Jeff was upset that I didn't let him buy for my b-day. But you know how those things comes with cheap chains so I asked him to buy be a longer, more sturdy 14K white gold chain for it. I actually haven't seen the pendent since I bought it so it would be more of a surprise when I saw it with the new chain. Well, Jeff couldn't remember where he left it and was in a foul mood Sunday morning and b.c of that we were late for church. Finally during church he remembered where he put it and then I got my pendent.

Now for a few days the puppy that was sick last week has been really itchy, we washed her, washed her bedding, I know we don't have fleas. I half suspected b.c of her lower immune system that she caught a skin infection that she couldn't normally fight. We were able to get her into the vets and she has the beginnings of a skin yeast and bacterial infection so now the poor thing is on more meds! Hopefully that will be it for the pet department as far as major expenses goes.

Other than that, I really can't complain about my weekend! :)


----------



## needafriend

That sounds like a flawless weekend lilies....LOL. 
Men think but only half the way sometimes. But I guess its the thought that counts.
How many weeks are u now?

Nicole...how r the dizzy spells? I had a bad one yesterday. We have a sunk in livingroom and I was walking up to step and was sooo dizzy I had to grab the wall. I have a Dr apt with the heart Dr today and my BP Dr.I forgot to answer u about the crotch pressure. YES....I have it. It comes and goes or maybe I only feel it in certain positions. I was sqwatting the other nite looking into a low cupboard and holy cow, achy pressure.
I can deal with that more than I can the right rib cage pain. Its morning til nite now.

Reeds.....How is Gunner? What did the Dr saw about a section?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, I really hope the heart Dr can do something to help those dizzy spells, that is really scary!!!!!

Tomorrow I'll be 10wks!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger sunds like a good weekend. At least his heart is in the right place. :) Woohoo for ten weeks. When is your next appt? 

Carole I hope the dr gives you some answers today and your BP is ok. 

Nicole how are you today??

My dr appt went AWESOME!! Gunner has flipped head down and he is on my cervix so the placenta moved!! She did a internal scan to double check!! I am stoked. I have been praying and praying that all would fall into place. God is good.


----------



## needafriend

Fantastic news Reeds!!! He sounds like he is ready to go. 

AFM...Dr apt total waste of time and $$$ parking as I could not get a spot in my normal cheap lot and walk. It's -30 here anyways so I had to pay more to be closer. Did BP...totally normal. 128/69. Weight hasnt change which BLOWS me away. (wait til I get that cake on Wed) lol
Dr was late beyond belief and I had to leave after waiting 1 1/2 hours to pick up Landon. I have to go back March 9. All my tests came back normal and they figure it's just pg dizziness.

On a + note.....I had a call while waiting at the hospital and it was from an old agency I used to work for. They may have a client for me....They are coming friday for a home study as they have not seen this house before. YAY.

Just going to have a staff meeting at my house any minute now and then this afternoon shopping at the outlet mall with my boys.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

awww Carole that is awful you had to wait that long...did you get to see the dr?? 
Great news about the new potential client! Ibet your stoked. I still haven't gained any more weight either but my dr is ok with that. I thought for sure I had cause I ate and ate this weekend.


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya on the eating thing. ANd no, did not get to see the Dr.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow that really sucks! Wonder why in the world he was running so late. that is just crazy


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carol, I can't believe you had to wait that whole time and didn't even get to see the Dr! That completely blows! But yay for having a fun filled rest of the afternoon! And yay on another potential client! Have you not heard about the one who spent the weekend?

Sandi, :happydance: for Gunner moving!!!! That's awesome! 

I have a nuchal scan March 11th. I really don't care about getting this done, it's not going to change anything for me so I'm debating about going. I am going to have my coworker scan me again this Friday.


----------



## mommy2lexi

WOW a lot to catch up on!! 

Tiger: Sorry about the hubby and your weekend :( They just don't get it. Sounds like he is trying to do nice things, but needs to consider how you feel!!! Yay for 10 weeks tomorrow!!! How long till you are comfy adding a ticker so we can keep track??

Carole: My dizzy spells are all better since being on those meds. Thank goodness. It was such a horrible feeling (as you know). I wish the dr's could tell you something. It's good that your bp was good though....wasn't it high last time? When they were worried about toximia (sp??)??

Sandi: That is great news about him moving and the placenta. Told you it could still move!! So now no rush to get him out right?

AFM: I walked all over hell and back getting summer clothes for Lexi today and now I can't move. LOL. I think I literally felt Lucas drop while walking though, so that is good I guess. I still don't have the bowling ball pressure....I really think he is going to come late :( I have a scan at 36 w. to check his size. And that is when baby eviction begins. I am completely over being pregnant.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL YOu got it Nicole...no big rush other than like you I am so ready to have my body back. BUt he can really stay as long as he wants til 40 weeks. haha I wish our weather would make up its mind one day its in the 30's then the next 60's and storming like crazy. I want warm weather to walk outside to help with delivery. 

Tiger I would go for the scan like you mine didn't make a difference but I wanted to see the baby again. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG Sandi, I will take your everchanging weather from you!!! It's been in the 80's here....today was 86. That is REDICULOUS for the end of February. I am so damn hot....I want it to be cold!!! LOL!

Oh, and I went to MOtherhood and bought some maternity underwear. ROFL. I have been shoving my ass into regular ones, it's not quite working anymore. Also, got a maternity robe.....talk about comfy :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, Jeff tries for sure and I love him for it but he doesn't really get it. 

Nicole, if you are just now getting maternity underwear, good for you!!!! I feel like I need it already with my ever expanding ass and my belly hanging over my pants!

Next week I'll put up the ticker, still not quite ready....

So Jeff and I talked about the nuchal today and I'm actually going to cancel it b.c of the money. I'll make a 13wk apt with the ob and they'll scan me then I'm sure since that will be my first apt with them. For now I'll just rely on my coworker's non-ob US for reassurance. 

Carole, did you and your son get everything you wanted at the outlet? I wish we had an outlet store around here, I love those things!


----------



## mommy2lexi

omg I just tried them on and they are soooo comfy Tiger!! I wasn't trying to rush you hun...just excited to be able to keep track of how far along you are ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and if money is tight, and insurance isn't paying for the whole thing then I agree it's best to just wait, esspecially if you are going to get scaned at the dr. anyways. And like you said, at least you are able to have your co-worker scan you just for reassurance :)


----------



## needafriend

Lilies...I would have cancelled the scan as well. U must be tired of paying paying paying.

Nicole....yay for the big panties. I bought some nice old 2Xl panties and LOVE THEM.
As for the bp....it was high last time. They have no clue about whats up and I am starting to get bloody sick of apts. 

I am unable to upload my HUGE ASS 33 week pic on Joes pc...will try to message it to u all on FB.

on another amazing note. I got a call from the YWCA this afternoon asking if I was interested in an emergancy placement of a man. I tell ya when it rans it pours. He would move in right away before baby is here and can be left alone. The other agency that called this am is one i used to wirk with 2 years ago...its with a lady client.

Got all my boys some awesome quicksivler jeans, DC shirts...they are so happy. Spent alot but so worth the smiles. Then we went for great chinese.


----------



## mommy2lexi

That is awesome about the client Carole!! Sounds like things are working out :)

ROFL about the big panties...it really makes a difference huh? I bet you are sick of apts....the worst part of going non-stop to the dr's is not getting quick answers!!! 

Yay for getting the boys some cool skater clothes! I love buying Lexi clothes too!!

Jeez...I really need to take a bump pic for you guys...I think the last one I posted was like 10 weeks ago or something crazy.


----------



## needafriend

I am ready to see your bump....it has been awhile. 
I also bought baby a cute sleeper outfit at the Gap and 2 shirts and a sweater from ROOTS canada...they have nice clothes.
Ladies...I am in sooo much pain tonite. My right ribcage is killing me on my back from baby pushing. I would so rather have the feeling like my crotch is going to fall out vs this pain. I can hardly sit.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Carole, I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable, I hope baby isn't stuck up there! I was watching One Born Every Minute and there was one woman where her baby was stuck up in the rib cage. It was a planned c-section and you do NOT want to see what this doctor had to do to get that baby out! 
Yeah, that's probably not helpful huh?

LOL o the big panties too! Ya know, I just bought a bunch of new scrubs b.c I packed on some weight before I got PG now those are getting snug! Argh!!!!!


----------



## needafriend

Holy cow ladies....I have a new client moving in tomorrow after the bday party. LOL....it is an emergancy move and I have not even met the guy yet. I am totally trusting that my supervisor is being forth coming with me that he would be a good match for us and us for him. 
Wow,....that was soo fast. I dont know all the details as it was not him or behaviours that were the issue it was the support home operator that was the problem. Crappy timing with the party tomorrow as now I feel rushed. LOL....Thank goodness Joe has tomorrow off work as he is going to get paid to move him in. We have to rent a truck etc...Dam, I have alot to do. Just had to share the exciting good news with u ladies. 
I am sooo happy to be working again and making the money. Perfect timing before baby comes as this young man can get settled in this month.


----------



## mommy2lexi

That is wonderful Carole!! A big relief I am sure!!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That is awesome! Now you guys will have a whole month of settling in with each other, how perfect is that! God is so good!


----------



## needafriend

I know...he does provide. Busy day tomorrow as it's Landons bday and party. I may have to skip laying in bed with the cake and just grab a peice on the run as party is over at around 3 and we have to grab the uhaul and move him at 4pm. Busy busy.....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hope Landon has a great birthday!!! How old will he be?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, so a friend of mine from high school is having her baby soon, her water just broke and she's in the hospital. So, all the sudden I am super jealous!! LOL! I am ready to meet Lucas and be done! She's 39 weeks today...seems everyone I know goes before their due date, and looking at the 3rd tri forum a lot of women are induced at like 38 weeks. Is that all common now??? To just not make it to 40+ or be induced early? I'm super jealous and just KNOW that I will not be so lucky to even go a week early.


----------



## needafriend

He will be 6. My little man....lol. I know, if I knew babes would be 100% and not have to stay in hospital, I would so want to have hime tonite.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Have fun today Carole, don't run yourself ragged! I hope Landon has a great birthday!

LOL, I bet you ladies are anxious about getting those babies out! I'm anxious for you!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...yup....very anxious here Tiger!! 

Carole, did you get the client moved in?


----------



## needafriend

oh ,my oh my oh my....I am dead. I have never had such a busy day this pg. With the party and the move, ugh. Its 11pm and we just are sitting down after a shower. The gentleman is awesome and so kind. yay, he is a hoarder so we have to fix that as best as we can. Will write more tomorrow. Lanny had a great party and was spoiled,


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm so glad Landon had a good birthday! Is it even worth asking if the cake was good!?! :winkwink:

A hoarder huh....I've seen a couple of those episodes on TLC, scary amazing how those ppl live. I hope you can help him!

Alright, so I went to Lane Bryant to get new bras but that was a bust ( I hate under wire bras right now and their limited no wire bras aren't any better than a sports bra) but I did get some nice linen pants for my ever expanding ass. The check out girl just had a baby not to long ago and we got talking. She thinks due to past experience that I'm having a girl since I'm gaining weight in my rear instead of my stomach. So I think it's survey time.

Nicole and Reeds, you both had/having a boy and have had a girl. Do you remember weight gain differences with those PG? And Carole, you've had all boys, was your weight gain the same each time?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger I have to say with experience of both my girls I gained my weight everywhere espically my thighs and hiney. With my boys I gain just in my belly. I can still wear my prepregnancy clothes just can't button the jeans. Hope that makes sense. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

It does makes sense, and we all saw Nicole still has a little butt with Lucas so the collected data so far is pointing to a girl for me. I have to say, I was hoping for a boy first.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Also means my April baby was probably a boy too....I was always curious about that and the data seems to support it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I have probably asked this but when is your next appt? Have you scanned at work anymore?? 

I had my NST today...Gunner was very active but I was contracting. They werent bad but I think as much cleaning and stuff that I have been doing has got them going a bit.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow contractions to get ready to push that baby out! Only one more month.....how crazy is that!?

I had a scan at work Tuesday, I just couldn't wait until today! Little girl was very active too, she wouldn't stop wiggling! I forbid her to get that umbilical cord twisted up! I haven't scheduled a real US with the regular ob/gyn yet. I probably will in two wks for three wks from now that way they can't give me a hard time about coming sooner.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

deleted post...


----------



## Tigerlilies

That is frustrating to see ppl act like that and it's their own damn fault they're in the situation they're in. Does she hint to you that she expects you to send something since she considers you two friends?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

deleted


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tigerlilies said:


> Also means my April baby was probably a boy too....I was always curious about that and the data seems to support it.


:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Hi ladies...what a day. I guess Iam officially working again and will not have my bnb time as much. But it's worth it!!!
As for gaining weight, I gained 50 with my first and it was everywhere, 25 with second, 16 withh 3rd then was GD so I stopped gaining as I was eating better and this one I am maybe 1 lb heavier than pre-pg weight. I always gain in my belly, back and arms first.

So u think it's a little girl? LOL....awww.
Are u going to find out in 10 weeks?

I missed some gossip.....what was the rant about?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole I will pm incase she stumbles across this...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Damn, I missed out on the rant post too :( I just now got an email there were new posts here, but looks like I missed a lot!

Tiger....With Lexi I gained EVERYWHERE. This one my stomach is just freaking huge...like it protrudes straight out....Lexi I carried 'wider'. And not that it matters, but I've thought girl for you since you found out. Do one of those silly pee in the cup tests like Sandi and I did...it's great fun! And for me they were accurate w/ Lexi and Lucas.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Also, with Lexi since I gained everywhere I looked huge. I mean I was VERY overweight to begin with....I weighed what I weigh now starting out with her. But, I only gained like 25 pounds and look HUGE. This one I've gained 45 already and it carries better being all belly b/c I just don't see that I look like I've gained that much.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will send you a pm too Nicole. LOL 

Tiger I did the pee test and it was right for me. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

I thought of you Nicole when the weight gain started to suggest girl since you called it first!

Where did you get your pee tests from?

I technically only gain 5lbs since I actually became pg (never mind the 10 I gained right before hand) but in these two last weeks my face looks fatter, I noticed my arms and hips are bigger and my stomach is definitely sticking out now that the ab muscles have relaxed and the baby is only the size of a prune! lol I'm doomed to be a pg fat chick! :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

NO! You will look great, and beautiful!

You can buy the pee tests at Walgreens or CVS style drugstores. GO GET ONE!!! LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

lol, okay, tomorrow I'll stop on my way home!


----------



## mommy2lexi

hehe!! YAYYYYY! So fun...can't wait to see the results :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo Tiger is gonna do the test!! What fun!! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

So I stopped at CVS on my way to work and they had the gender test but I'm gonna have to pass. $40 is too much for a test like that. We're Just gonna have to wait 7 more wks for the US. Sorry ladies.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh it's ok hun! I completely understand....let the 7 week countdown begin! :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, I have a question for you ladies. Do your belly buttons hurt? Mine is driving me nuts...lol. Like the whole area around it hurts and feels bruised or inflamed. And of course, now I have a HUGE wide open innie, and if I put my finger in it and poke around towards my stomach it hurts a lot...ROFL! I think Lucas is stretching my belly beyond capacity or something.


----------



## needafriend

Thats alot of cash for a fun test!!

AFM...my belly button is good. LOL, but a funny story. Joe came home from work this am at 5:30 am, It woke me up, so we were chatting. I was trying to be frisky as best as u cna with a huge belly. Needless to say he is all paranoid about what position we do it in as he is afraid to squish baby. So, I was telling him I really wanted to go on top and that wouldnt squish babes. He was like no way..so we were just chatting and the didn't do anything, I got up later, brushed the teeth etc and hopped on top of him to give him a morning kiss. I couldnt totally strattle him as my inner thighs/muscles there hurt sooo bad. LOL..He was laughing at me saying come on babe....thought u wanted this. LOL. I was like HELL NO, it hurts. I just can't move like I used to. Anyways...I thought it was funny


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL....well I can still phsyically be on top....but no way in hell do I have the confidence to...esspecially huge as a house!! John keeps saying he can't wait till I am unprego so I'll get on top...not sure...I have some major poundage to loose first. You and Joe are funny though ;)

We haven't done it in a LONG time. I know I need to start putting out...lol. In two weeks I am going to be all about it (I hope)...gotta start baby eviction.


----------



## needafriend

Ya....Joe doesn't know about sperm being a natural induction of all is ripe and I am sooo not telling him as I am going to try to be suductive as heck in 3 weeks. LOL.

I am a working fool now ladies. I got a call last nite from the YWCA, a support home opertator like myself is 6 months pg, she started mc last nite and had to ship her client off as she need to go to hosp. So this am I got ANOTHER client just on a respite basis til she is well. I am sooo sad for her and her family. The client says that a foster kid kicked her in the belly yesterday??? I take that with a grain of salt. But sad none the less....I hope its not true and she is just in labour early. I know for a fact she is in labour as my boss told me but we dont know babies health yet. 

So this am at 9:30 I had a home visit with the agency I used to work with, 1 pm I have a public gaurdian coming over to see the new home of my new client. 2 :30 I have good samaritain agency coming for a home visit for respite and 4pm we have to go do our taxes.Holy shit I am busy. LOL.....on top of things this last 1/2 hour I am really low and crampy and having stronger BH.... I am was like no baby...u better not try to come early now. Momma is finally busy working...lol

I hope u chickies are having a great weekend. 
How is the meat Nicole?


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG that is so sad about the other worker...I hope they manage to save her baby!!! 

Good for you about the clients though....sounds like things are really picking up...good timing (or is it bad timing w/ babe coming next month). 

OHHHH NOOOO....your little guy better chill himself out...he is not allowed to come yet!! LOL!


----------



## needafriend

Lucas is hanging upside down on your ticker...awww.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Carole what a busy day. So sad about the other lady. I hope her baby is ok. So its only 1 month til your section!! WOOHOO You getting excited yet?? 

NIcole how is that belly button?? I can't say that mine is sore but defiantely stretched. LOL 

Tiger how r u today?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Carole, I really hope that woman's baby is okay. Please let us know if you find anything out!

Yay for the client opportunities though! Just when you think things are getting dim it just all comes together at once, ah?

Nicole, I will probably get that belly button pain when baby is that big, I have a well for a belly button which I'm sure won't care for being stretched out. hehe, I noticed too the down ward facing baby Lucas on FB!

So I had my coworker check me out today again, I figured what the hey since I'll be pretty busy next week. She's still head down, kicking her feet. My coworker tried to encourage her to turn towards us since we could only see a profile shot and she did turn.....turned her backside to us! :haha: She showed us for bothering her like that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger that is great hun!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww man so I am alone in having a weirdo belly button? LOL...it hurts like when I cough or anything! 

That is awesome Tiger!!! I am just so glad things are continuing to go well for you!

I thought of another thing that is majorly different in this pregnancy than Lexi's for you to compare to. Not sure if it means anything, but my hormones are different. To the extent that I mean with Lexi I was ubber emotional to the point that I would cry all the time (like happy cry at kodak commercials). I think it was the added estrogen. Now with this pregnancy I am hormonal, but in a mean way. Like people piss me off. I don't cry or get that kinda emotional, just want to hurt people...ROFL. Like just now I went to walmart and someone parked too close to me and I had to shove my fat pregnant ass barely in my car. So I went to leave and seriously had to control myself from ramming my car into theirs. Does any of that rambling make sense??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh I am the same way Nicole!! I want to rip people's heads off when I have to try to squeeze in cause they are too ignorant to park properly. I am very intolerable of people lately. I don't get it at all usually I am a sympathetic person but lately I am like whatever you did it you fix it! Don't know if that makes any sense....but like with the "friend" I was telling you all about...I just want to tell everyone on her and let them know and normally I am not that way. Or since my Uncle who recently passed his wife(whom I don't like much anyway) just rubs me wrong and I can't find a place in my heart to see how she could be hurting more than us...she was only with him 5 years...I had him my whole life and its like she is getting rid of all his stuff and wants us to feel sorry for her...I am like hello what about us?? I don't think I like this emotion of not being able to feel sorry for people. 

On another not...I think Gunner has flipped breech again...the movements are back to the way they were and I am getting kicks low and rolling movements on top again. :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Geez I think I have become a total B*TCH!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Exactly how I am feeling!! Where when I was prego with Lexi I was more emotional than hormonally mean. I wonder if it has anything to do w/ carrying extra estrogen for girls or testosterone for boys? 

Ok so since both Sandi and I are carrying boys and ready to kill people, how are you feeling with the hormones Tiger??

AW man....he better not have fliped! Even if he did there is still time/room to move again. Probably just trying to drive you nuts. Lucas is driving me crazy w/ his lack of movement, either something is wrong or he is the laziest baby in history...lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Our boys are rotten already and giving us gray hairs!! Gunner hasn't been busy today so I am guessing he is having a growth spurt..but I also slept till 11 today...I was up and down all night getting messages about Tj's cousin's wife who was in labor. She delivered a healthy baby girl at 3:56am 8lbs 2oz named Abigail Lane. I may have already posted this. LOL She did great though..they broke her water about 8pm so she only labored about 8 hurs and had her out in 2 pushes...I am jealous. LOL SO ready for Gunner to be here.


----------



## mommy2lexi

UUGHHH I hear you....more and more babies are being born and the more jealous I get...LOL...just ready to meet him and be done!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really think Gunner will be my last baby...I think I am gonna consent to the TL. I know I can't handle another pregnancy physically. And financially I would have to go back to work and I would really love to be home with Gunner his whole life...does that make sense? Tj is really against anymore and I know if I don't get it done I will want to try again in a few years to give Gunner a brother or sister.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Although I really hate the thought of it...honestly it breaks my heart.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds.....I understand what your saying but it sounds weird.I just think of u being on the TR thread for so long....like your Jenny Craig promoting weight loss and now your the the head of McDonalds pushing fries and big macs. LOL...sounds weird!But we respect your decision.
I hope that little monkey didnt flip on u.
As for being a bitch, I am in the club too. I used to have these great business cards. 
They said, "Thanks for parking so close asshole, next time leave a f-ing can opener so I can get back into my car"!...back in my sweet days I used to leave them if needed.

Nicole...have u ever had an operation around your belly button? It sounds like and umbilical hernia to me. Be careful. Is it popped out at all?

Lilies.....I am very grateful for the much needed work. I am going to be bringing in the cash now. YAY.....finally.God is good and does provide. Sometimes it takes longer than planned but does happen.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Carole that is why I am so torn about it...my heart say HELL NO but my head says that is the smart thing to do. I just hate it. I hate now knowing what to do. And I really hate not having the option to have another if I want. See I make no sense at all do I??


----------



## mommy2lexi

I understand Sandi. I know that we are getting John 'fixed' because we can't afford more. It nice to have a bunch of kids, but for us if we can't provide everything and then some for those we have it's not worth it. I know that I spoil Lexi and will spoil Lucas, it's just who I am.....so I know in our case it's what's best. And as much as I LOVE being a mother, I def. do not like being pregnant....so I will be glad to have my two and call it a day. And I wish I could stay home with Lexi and Lucas forever, but can't see that happening. We get extra money right now via the GI Bill..but John only has another 2 years of that. And I make my pt money which is doing pretty good now...but I don't know if it will all be enough. We'll have to see. Ultimately my "goal" is to stay home until they both start school...at that point I'd probably be bored outta my mind. WOW>....sorry I just wrote so much on that!

Carole: Never had any surgeries other than the lap band which they do through the 5 different incisions around the stomach. My belly button isn't popped out at all..it just gets more and more sunken in the fatter I get...LOL.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is how we get extra money as well...the income I lost when I quit work is compensated by Tj's GIbill and he is also on VA disability plus he is still in the guard...we keep thinking he will get a medical retirement since they have him at 70% disabled but nothing yet and now they are talking about promoting him...it all really makes no sense to me how the military works. Although we never really see his actual drill pay since we have Tricare insurance its just enough to pay that. But since we both drive new vechicles our payments for them are insane and I so wish I wouldn't have bought my jeep but I did and we have to stick it out. 

I dont have a outy belly button either...its shallow but funny shaped. There is a lady on here that does have that umbilical cord hernia and she did complain about her belly button hurting before they discovered hers but hers formed about 20 weeks or so


----------



## mommy2lexi

How crazy is that that he can get disability from the military and yet be in the guard?! LOL! The military is so freaking dumb sometimes. We just got a letter that they are changing some parts of the GI bill which for us will be $300 less/month....*******s. If you are able to pay for insurance through the drill money it sort of is like you get paid b/c otherwise you'd have to pay outright for insurance. Does the tricare cover everyone? How do you like it?

Awww man I want a new car!!! I have a mini van (that I love...just want a newer one with the stow and go)....and John and I share it for now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well he was hurt during his last tour in Iraq which was while he was in the guard...he had 9 concussions in 6 months...he was a 1st gunner and should have been pulled from missions but he wasn't til the last blow up when he was knocked out for 3/4 minutes and they life flightedhim out of combat and he was just 3 weeks from coming home and was on the last week of missions....he has severe PSTD, no hearing in his left ear and knee and back injuries.. He also has TBI. We get drill pay but its like 202 a month a tricare for family is 197.85 a month. And well he could get insurance through the prison where he works but the state insurance here sucks and so far the Tricare has been good we have had a 50copay for Gunner. 

We just started getting the GI money and I am really confused as to how it works..he started school in Sept and we got a payment of 2670 in Dec and then we have gotten one more check on Feb 4 of 1336 but his letter said he should get 1463 a month so I am lost cause we don't seem to get it every month even though he calls and recerts. I just go with it...


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh man, that is horrible :( The military is so scary, I don't think most people understand or appreciate all that the military does. 

The GI bill is SOOOO very confusing at first. Then once he really gets in the system, it gets pretty straightforward. Is he getting the regular or post 911? John is on post 911 and they pay the tuition directly (we don't recertify monthly) and then we get $1290/month...but it's going down to like $900 something in August :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am guessing he is on reg...they pay the school and then get a check directly from the VA ed that is direct deposited when it happens. LOL He does all his classes on line so I am not sure if that matters. There is a phone number he has to call on the first of every month to certify that he is still in school


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really have no clue and I don't think he does either...he just does what the school tells him too. I dont really understand it cause his cousin's wife also get the GIbill money and she doesn't have to call either the school took care of it all for her...I think his is jacked up cause he does on line classes through the Universty of Phoenix.

Did it say why John's is going down?? We havent received anyting like that?? Is he still active duty?


----------



## mommy2lexi

If he calls every month that is the original GI Bill. People with the Post 9/11 GI Bill don't call...the school does it. BUT....the post 9/11 basically pays tuition directly then you get E5 BAH based on where you live. You have to go to at least one class in person though....so I am sure TJ is on regular otherwise he wouldn't be getting any $$. 

The only changes that I know of were made to the post 9/11 so you guys should be fine. All part of Obama's lets take money from vets instead of crackwhores on welfare plan. It starts in August. We were going to buy me a newer van....but hell I am glad we didn't b/c the payment would be what we are going to lose!! LOL! Now we are just looking to get him something w/ cash.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, and John isn't on active duty.....I've been out since 2005 and he's been out since 2006 :)


----------



## needafriend

WOW...I am lost. All this military talk. 

SAMMY was the one with the hernia. I had one with my second boy. I had a laperscopic operation and they made little cuts around my belly button years ago. Well...I was like 30 weeks pg and wanted to sit in the sun as my oldest played. SO I pulled a picnic table from the shade into the sun by myself. By the evening my belly button was radiating pain like heck and popped out like a golf ball. I was too pg to operate not that I would have had one anyways. They fixed it when I had my section. Careful Nicole.....watch out for it. It sounds like one may be forming??

Lilies...I forgot to say congrats on seeing your little girl upside down kicking...awww, God is sooo amazing. I have been a lazy Christian lately and haven't been praying as I should. We are so blessed and I need to say thanks more often.

Reeds....u have to just make sure u talk to TJ and know for sure that is the decision u want. As u know, it was not cheap to have it reversed but then again it's not cheap to have kids either. U will have to do whats right for u!!!

I don't know if we would ever have anymore. I think my issue is in Oct I will be 38, this is going to be my 4th section ( even though my Dr said he has done way more than what I have had done and I was told my last section that I have hardly anything for scar tissue which is a good thing) Plus I will have 4 kids. Thanks goodness Joe is amazing with my boys as their dad is unprediciable and I am hearing talk of him moving 6 hours away again in May. 
But who knows.....time will tell and we will see.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. 

Nicole yep I asked him last night he is on the original cause he is still active duty and he takes all his classes on line. That sucks that they are taking more money from the Vets....some people are really ungrateful for all you, you DH and my Dh have done for them. 

Carole yep is was Sammy...they are fixing hers when she has Jonathan which at the rate she is going could be any day now.


----------



## needafriend

Tell her your not feeling the best and can't make it. LOL...I would soooo bail.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I probably will...

Have you got the brown line running from your vag to your belly button?? I just noticed mine last night....my Granny always called it a health line. :)


----------



## needafriend

I don't ....I never had with any of my pg's but seen it on others.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I don't have that line either. Most women I have known to get it have some kind of tan to them....whereas I am ghostly white...lol.

So here is my fun for the day. I am sitting here waiting for the on-call dr. to call me back since it's the weekend. I haven't felt Lucas move but 3 or 4x today or so. It's getting crazy! I tried everything...I felt him once or twice when I first woke up..then nothing for a while. Ate ice cream...waited...nothing. Ate lunch and waited...then got like 2 movements. All the while drinking and drinking. I'm so sick of worrying. THe only thing I am feeling is this crampy pressure low out front. I bet all is fine...but what the hell???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole why don't you just go to L&D to get checked...that is what my dr always tells me. Better to be safe than sorry. I bet Lucas is like my Gunner they party all night and sleep most of the day. I feel so sorry for us...our little men have their nights and days backwards. Praying all is ok though. Keep us updated.


----------



## mommy2lexi

The on call dr. just called me back and said all you need to feel is 10 movements a day...I'm so confused on why every doc has different 'kick count' requirements. She said to go to L&D if I want, but it's probably fine. Guess I will just wait it out. It's hard for us to go to L&D because John will drive me (an hour away) then we have to bring Lexi who acts crazy being cooped up...so then he has to take her to the playground at the mall or something. Just a big pain to hear all is fine. I'm completely over this pregnancy and it's worries it's causing me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Nicole. I understand. I have been told at this point we will feel less movement cause they are out of room so its more of nudges and stuff than kicks but its been so long since I have been preggo I can't remember. I just know as soon as the lights go out at night and I lay down Gunner starts rolling.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole....U know how active my babes has been, well the last two weeks he is different. I hardly feel him, he is more pushing on my skin then kicks and punches. They are harder to feel.....I am sure he is fine, he just has no room. 
I forgot to tell ya all yesterday...
I was sitting on the couch rubbing the belly and I felt like a lump on the Lower part of my left belly. I gently pushed it and he moved away, it was like an elbow or shoulder. I really felt his limb. It was crazy...being fat its tougher to feel exact parts but he was totally sticking out. First time in all my pg's I felt something like that. It made me sooo happy. it was like I just touched him for real.....very cool. But that being said, his movement has changed hardcore and is is way way way less active.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am sooooo tired of HEARTBURN!! I eat a banana and get it!! WTH! I have tried everything I know...tums, milk, crackers any advice??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole I keep meaning to ask how many days early from your edd will your little man be here?? And I forgot how many days til we learn his name after he is born?


----------



## needafriend

Two weeks early....and 7 days after baby is here. As for the heartburn, tums isn't cutting it? I am not a usual suffer of HB, had it more this pg than any time but tums worked. What about zantac?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole: That is exactly what the movements I do feel are like...strong pushing like a body part is about to bust outta my stomach. And it's weird b/c when I am not feeling any movement (like every day) from the inside I have to lay still and put my hand on my stomach and I'll feel movement on the outside. I VERY rarely feel any movement on the inside. So over it....completely different from Lexi's pregnancy...which I know you aren't supposed to compare but that is hard!

I am so jealous you could feel a body part!! I've tried and tried and never felt anything I can distinguish as a limb or body part in Lexi's or this pregnancy. 

Sandi: I had horrible heartburn w/ Lexi...it was really bad...I couldn't sleep or anything. My dr. finally prescribed Nexium which is the ONLY thing that gave the slightest of relief. I feel for you...I am thankful that this time around I've had pretty much no ms or heartburn.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good deal Carole...I couldn't remember. Not that its any of my business. LOL I amjust trying to figure out the order we may go in so we can all keep each other update.

Tums is not touching this heartburn...its awful. I will be asking him for something MOnday cause this is awful. Almots brings me to tears...I can't eat anything...everything gives it to me even water.


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies....SANDY, I have a bone to pick with u. Last nite I was suffering from HB soooo bad. LOL, U must have jinxed me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Carole I am so sorry!! But I found a cure...VANILLA ICE CREAM!!


----------



## needafriend

Well girls, I have some awesome news. Joe's mom is coming from Africa a few days after I have baby. WOW eh. We are soo excited.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is great news!! How neat!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm finally caught up! Completely agree with the crap benefits vets get! It is sad yet all these BS politicians get luxury everything!

Sandi, I hope the Dr prescribes something for the HB though vanilla ice cream does sound good!

Carole, I feel the same way about not praying enough lately. The first few weeks I was praying a couple of times a day and now I'm lucky to remember to pray before bed in which I usually fall asleep before saying Amen! Oh, and that is awesome news about Joe's mom coming!!!

I feel for ya ladies for not being able to see the babies as much, this is probably going to be an unnerving last month.

Saturday morning we went to my parents and spent the night. There was a local comedy club thing my parents wanted to take my sister and myself to as a birthday present. I'm really not into comedy clubs (it's such a hit or miss thing for me) but it was a family thing my dad really wanted to do. The first guy was pretty good, didn't care for the second guy. Finally got to bed that night at 11:30! Got up the next day about 7:30 so when Jeff and I got home I literally slept the rest of Sunday! It was crazy. I'm surprised I wouldn't be able to sleep throughout the whole night but I did and even slept 15 min longer than I should have. Other than that, nothing new.


----------



## needafriend

UGH,,,,lost my whole post. will have to type again later. DAMN


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hate when that happens! :grr:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well dr appt went well! But I am going to be starting operation Baby Gunner eviction!! LOL By this scan he is about 7lbs 4oz. Now I know this scans be off a bit but since they are doing them every week she said this is pretty accurate! His head is at 38+2 and he is off the charts as far as growht for babies at his same gestation. I am feeling really anxious now but Dr doesn't seem concerned...I did lose 2 lbs so now I have gained only 5lbs but I will work on making that up since I have a cure for heartburn. He gave me zantac. I do have the Group B test next visit and then we will go for there but I am seriously thinking about begging to be induced...but I doubt I will. LOL He will come when he is ready...I hope. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...I hear you...I"m starting baby eviction on Friday. Just completely over being pregnant and I won't complain if he decides to come around 38 or 39 weeks. Plus we don't have anyone to watch Lexi if I go into labor around his due date as my mom has to go to an out of area seminar that week. 

Those growth scans are so weird....I've known a lot of womens' to be right and then I remember when I was prego w/ Lexi and had a growth scan at 36 weeks. She measured 8 pounds 6 ounces...was born 4 weeks later at 8 pounds 3 ounces...LOL!


----------



## mommy2lexi

If you want to be induced...I am sure your doc would go for it...maybe bring it up?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I know he does do inducations....but he likes to do the amino first. There has been a lady there for the past few weeks trying to get induced since she was 35 weeks. LOL I think I am going to ask him seriously if he would consider it between 37/38 weeks but we will see. My Dylan was born at 36+3 and he was 8lbs 11z.


----------



## mommy2lexi

See that is what I am saying...he'd probably understand being as Dylan was so big and this guy is measuring big as well. Crazy to think he requires an amnio first....aren't those risky??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't think at this point...cause we are far enough along the baby could survive outside if it brings on labor. I know they are early on in pregnancy.


Well I am off to nap...this computer is being really slow today and irratating me.


----------



## needafriend

I am back. I had this huge post and DELETE...it was gone. Biotch!! ANyways....Reeds..thats one big boy. I would be scared of an amneo?SP....Why woudl they even need to do one. Your so close to term. Odd?? I would just start things up on your own if u can. Alittle blue and black cohosh tintures, some castor oil.

My job.....sad news today, that lady lost her baby. She was 6 months and baby died inside 2 weeks before she went in thursday nite. How tragic. Sad thing is from her tragedy, I have work. Her client will be living with us til next tuesday and he is awesome funding. Perfect timing before baby comes. I feel guilty for benefiting from her tragedy.

Lilies....I know I need to kick in the butt to pray more, I have sooo much to be thankful for.

Nicole, what are u doing to start baby eviction on friday?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh that is so sad, that poor woman. Was it because the baby got rapped up in the umbilical cord, do you know?

At least that client was lucky enough to be placed with you.

Sandi, so glad the doctor gave you something for the HB! That's good! An eight pounder at almost 37wks! That is a big boy!

So is everyone finally over their cold now?


----------



## needafriend

I am not sure about the details as its was kinda confidential for her to tell me as much as she did as I do not directly know the lady. I do know she was well into her 40's. So sad


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole that is so sad. They said he likes to make sure the baby's lungs are developed but they way Gunner was breathing today I have no doubt in my mind he would be fine.

Tiger how was your monday?? 

Nicole you want to make plans to start operation baby evictions this friday!!?? LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Absolutely Sandi!! Baby evictions begin Friday!! To start with I am going to have John blow up my old exercise ball and start bouncing away. I don't think Lucas has droped at all because I have a huge lumpy area under my bbs and the lower half of my stomach is squishy....so gross!!! But, today I've been having a ton of BH's...some are actually kinda painful...like mild period cramps and he's been crazy active...not like normal. So maybe he's getting ready to descend?

Oh, and I wanna do the rasberry tea...but I really actually hate tea...do you guys know/think the pill form would suffice? And what about EPO? I am so dumb to all this stuff. Of course, I will be putting out too...OFTEN as I heard that is one of the things that actually works...but I'll try it all...except castor oil...yucko.

Carole: That is just so sad about that woman. Hard enough to lose a baby but at that point you know what you are having...bought stuff...named the baby...OMG I can't imagine what she is going through :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have seen ladies say the RTL pills work too. I am thinking I will start it all friday. :) I am just not sure about dosages...guess time to get t googling. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Don't forget sex Nicole...LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Don't forget sex Nicole...LOL


LOL!! I said I'd be putting out often! haha...John will be thrilled. :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Tj is stoked to cause I said he is gonna get booty!! I am starting that one tonight. LOL With the EPO cause I have no RLT.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Let me know what you find out about the RLT and EPO...I have NO CLUE what to do w/ either!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I started a thread but so far only got 1 reply and she just really told me where to get it. I have EPO from when ttc and I am gonna take 1 tonight...they say you can take it orally or up the vjayjay. I am not desperate enough for the later yet. LOL But its just suppose to help soften the cervix not really start labor. I am gonna start walking this weekend too...no more driving down to check the mail I will walk to it. LOL I hope.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow, baby eviction notices have been posted! LOL What is EPO?

So Monday was a bit busy work wise for me, today will be too. Jeff noticed the daschound was walking in pain again yesterday morning after I fed her. I gave her left over fried chicken but took all the skin off. I guess even that was too much for her sensitive stomach. We think she has cholic or something b.c even though she was hunched up in pain she was still interested I eating so this morning she's back at the vets! Poor thing.


----------



## needafriend

Hiya....Off to my weekly Dr apt for urine and BP. I am sure there is a weight gain as I am wearing jeans and they feel somehwhat snug. 

Hope your dog gets better lilies.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Let us know how the visit went!

Jeff said when he dropped Hannah off she started convulsing. The vets said they would call after x-rays so we're anxiously awaiting the results.


----------



## mommy2lexi

How old is Hannah?? That sounds scary! Our lab is like our other child...can't imagine! I hope she's ok :)

Good luck Carole...I'm sure you didn't gain a thing. Damn you and Sandi, eating cake and ice cream and not gaining!! LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I agree with Nicole, it's completely unfair how you girls haven't gained any weight!

Hannah is only 4yrs old so it's a little discouraging for her to have all these problems. We still haven't heard any news.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, Hannah update, they think see ate a small piece of bone. It must have been at my parents b.c I made sure there wasn't anything in there Monday but they feel some.of her pain might be from her back. I'll need to see comparison x-rays myself for that b.c we can't afford another back surgery for her if that's the case.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I hope your Hannah is ok...let us know. 

Carole how was your appt?? 

Nicole what you up to today??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh no :( Poor Hannah...I hope she's ok. Do they do anything about the bone or just let it take it's course?


----------



## needafriend

Poor dog lilies...hope she gets better soon.

AFM...I GAINED 3 Pounds...lol, but that being said I did wear jeans to my apt so that was prob 2 lbs there. HA!!! I don't even care anymore. I have higher bp but nothing too scary 150/90. Dr said its still ok and no pills. 
I am soooo uncomfortable. Baby wont get out of my right rib cage. I pee all nite and cant sleep on my left side anymore? Unsure why but its uncomfy. I am restless too....it sucks. 2 more apts with Dr and section time. YAY....I am thinking of taking some caster oil etc on Thursday march 31....crap til I have enough contractions that they think its real labour and do the section 4 days early. LOL...I hate to bitch but I am sooo sore. Its my rib that is killing me. Would rather be crampy....Thats my rant.

Hope u are looking forward to feeling like poo lilies.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I know how you feel....Lexi stayed in my ribs for many weeks in third tri and it's the WORST!!! I hope this month goes by fast for you!

That bp is high...are they still concerned about the toximia (I think it was called?) or not so much since you are getting sectioned two weeks early anyways?


Sorry you are so uncomfy :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

I forgot to say...3 WHOLE pounds! LOL! And that is pretty much all you have gained huh? Again, I shall say...I'm jealous.

OK, I have a question for you guys. Have you been having cramping? I've been having cramping since Sunday night...doesn't feel like the tightenings of BH's (been having those since 15 weeks or so)....these feel more like period cramps but a bit lighter. Like the feeling when you have to go #2...you know? It's driving me nuts. I'm not doing anything to cause it.


----------



## needafriend

I have been crampy this last week on and off. So your not alone. 
Believe it or not, I am not swelling in my legs and ankles as bad these days. He is not worried at all about the bp. ANd nothing about toxemia...lol. Oh well....
And yes...this rib thing sucks.


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies, is everyone sleeping in? Here i am, no apts, no kids, ice cold ice cap in hand. ( craving cold and sweet) waiting to see whats up and no one is online. hmmmm.....guess I am going to go clean the suv out and go shopping.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

what you snacking on Carole? I am at the armory with Tj doing his tution stuff then we are off to eat and get the rest of the baby stuff we need


----------



## needafriend

In Canada we have tim hortons, its a drive thru coffee, sandwiche, bagel kinda place. Nothing deep fried. I see they are getting them in the US. AMAZING drinks. ANyways, I was downing a iced cappicino?sp and it was yummy. 
What a busy day, spent it washing car and laundry mat with my client. I dont know where the energy came from. LOL.....

Nicole...are u ok? How r u lilies?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm ok :) Today and tomorrow are John's days off so we've just been lazying around. Planted some more veggies and hung out in the backyard w/ Lexi.

I have a dr. appt tomorrow...fun fun. I am going to ask them about my belly button...the damn thing is hurting pretty bad right now. Then we will take Lexi to the playground at the mall and have lunch w/ my mom.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and I just made those amazing banana muffins again...YUMMMY!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMm sounds like we are all getting ready and busy for baby. :) Those muffins sound yummy! Although today I want to eat everything is site. :)


----------



## needafriend

How was your apt Nicole?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Apt. went well I guess. They have us in and out so fast!! LOL! My fundal height was measuring a week ahead, which is good as the last few times it was two weeks ahead. I've gained 2 pounds since last appt...but that is alright since it's all I've gained in like a month or something. I'm cool w/ that. My next appt. is on the 23rd for a growth scan/group b step test and the big one ----- to see where he is at/internal exam!

Can't wait for the next appt :) Hope to hear good things with all these cramps and front pressure I've been having. 

When do you start getting internals?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole awesome about the appt. After 36 weeks do you go every week? I have the group B next appt which is monday.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yup...every week after the 36 weeks one (which will actually be 2 days before I am 37 weeks...lol). You'll get an internal exam at Mondays appt right? Or have you already been having them?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Not yet..I get the first one monday when he does the group B test. I am feeling anxious cause Tj has a 4 day drill the first week of April...that will be my luck I go into labor when he is 2 hours from home with little to no cell service.


----------



## needafriend

Fack.....I forgot about that strep B, thats a pap right? I have an apt on the 22 and 29 then I am DONE. I wonder when they will do my pap or do I still need one with a section? I forget.

Congrats on the small weight gain nicole.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its not really a pap they just swab your vjayjay and then your hiney...I thought it use to be a blood test. I don't know Carole that you will have to have it with a section. I believe its only passed through vag births. I would bet he will do it this next visit if your getting one.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole: I think the group b strep is a vaginally transmitted thing. Not too sure though. They do it here at 36 weeks.

Sandi: OK woman....today is the day...are you starting baby eviction? I looked all over hell and back at walmart for EPO and rasberry tea leaf capsules and couldn't find any. I didn't ask the pharmacy b/c those girls are bitches. So, when John gets home I am going to go check out CVS or Walgreens....and ask the pharmacies there. I am determined....if I can't find it all anywhere, I'll buy on Amazon.com tonight. Really ready to get things going. 

I am having crazy cramping/pressure really down low, but in front....like along my pubic line...not the bowling ball feeling. Do you guys think this means Lucas is trying to start dropping soon? I just don't remember how it was w/ Lexi...but I know she didn't drop until late and then it was very sudden.

Where are you Tiger??? Hope you are alright!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Nicole I am all ready. I can't find the tea but I have the EPO. Tj will be getting booty again tonight. ANd I will be taking a walk to the mail box everyday. I know Gunner hasn't dropped yet I still have room between my pelvic bone and belly. Heartburn is back...Zantac worked for all of 2 days. :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I know Lucas hasn't yet b/c I still have the lump under my bbs and my lower stomach is still lovely and squishy :( But, I gotta wonder if he's working on it with all this front pressure and cramping? I dunno....maybe I am just wishful thinking..lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I get that too and well I am with you hoping that he is trying to move down. We can hope together. 

Do you think a bp of 122/84 is high for the bottom and would be a cause for a headache??


----------



## mommy2lexi

I think during pregnancy they say the bottom number is high if it goes over 90, but having it be high for you I am sure could cause headaches. I'm sorry :( Hope you feel better!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mmmm well it can go away anytime now.


----------



## needafriend

Hope u feel better sandy. Your bp sounds fine to me for a pg woman.

Lilies....how r u?

Nicole....what u doing to start the ball rolling?

AFM...been kinda a boob lately, Joe is busy working so am I but I am taking shit too personal and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Well...I am going to start putting out often (lucky John..lol) and he's blowing up my old exercise ball for me to bounce on. Going to get rasberry tea pills and evening primrose oil. Not sure if any of that works (didn't do ANYthing towards the end w/ Lexi) but hell I will give it all a shot!

Sorry your having a off day Carole. I know how it is, everyone says I am super sensitive and take everything too personal even when I am not pregnant. It sucks to feel like that.

Forgot to tell you guys, in the beginning of April John has a consult to get the SNIP SNIP!! LOL! I'm really glad he's taking the initiative to get it done...thought I'd have to make the call :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, and Carole, is that ticker right? Only 24 days till you meet baby?! YAYYY!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 35 weeks Nicole!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks :)


----------



## needafriend

snip snip...lol, poor man.Sounds like he is a brave man.
Keep us poster baby on the progress of your baby eviction.

I am totally a worried these days, Joe wont have sex with me. He said its beautiful that I am pg but its a turn off. I am so hurt by that....its been like 2 weeks. Of course he wants treats if ya know what I mean. I haven't in over a week as I think its not fair. I have needs too....I just dont understand what he is thinking....It has been on a downward spirial since I was pg but this is by far the longest we have gone. It's more the thought that counts if that makes sense....


----------



## needafriend

That ticker is right....Hosp called this am, booked my pre-op March 31 at 12:30 for 2 hours and April 4th monday we are to be at hosp at 9am and my section is booked for 11:45 am. Crazy eh but on thursday the 30th, I am starting eviciton as if I have the baby on a thurs or fri we can have the baby party on April 9th and if we have him on the 4th it will be april 16. My ex is such an ass....its not my weekend on the 16 and I doubt the asshole will let me have my boys for the party even with all my family that will be in town. I know. I am selfish but I want all my kids there, I will be heart broken. How could I have been with that dink!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww I'm sorry Carole. I totally understand what you mean about it being hurtful. It's sweet he thinks it's beautiful that you are prego though. I have heard a TON of men think it's totally weird to be intimate with their child in our bellies. As hard/impossible as it is try not to take it personally. He loves you and thinks you are beautiful. Just wait till the lil guy is out, he'll be all over you again ;)

And it's NOT sellfish to want all your kids there for babies intro day. You're ex is just an asshole and doesn't want to give into anything for you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Grrrr Carole can we just sick some crazy pigs on the ex and he will gone?? He is such a jerk face!! 

Oh my gosh ladies my head hurts so much! I have had this headache for 2 days...I can't get it to go away.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sandi, have you tried some caffeine? I get horrible caffeine withdrawl/need headaches that last a long time. Just an idea...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had a bit of tea earlier today but that is about all the caffiene I have in the house. I think my head may explode off my shoulders soon. There is so much I want to be doing but I can barely be on the computer my head hurts and I get nauseated when I stand up....in the famous words of Nicole...I am so over being pregnant.


----------



## mommy2lexi

HEHE...sorry hun :( YOu know I am right there with you....OVER BEING PREGNANT!

I'm the same way with my back....nesting is in full force and I'm motivated to do things, but nothing with cooperate body wise :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I so want to clean my ceiling fans...oh well there will be tomorrow I guess.


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies....how are u all?

I am going to be happy here in a hour, the 1-1 client I have will be going out til 8pm tonite with his old worker so that will be a nice break. He will be going home tues....he isn't a handful but its time comsuming and its my kids weekend. Nothing too wild and crazy going on here. Joe is at his friends planning some of the baby party and arranging for the lamb to be cooked by some african ladies.
I have baby going up and down, last nite he was soo low it hurt to sit and now he is in my ribs. 

Lilies and reeds, how r u ladies?
Nicole...u in labour yet?lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA....no labor yet silly. Even though I am only 35 weeks I wish I would go into labor. The front pressure pains I am getting are CRAZY! I don't remember this w/ Lexi. With her I just woke up one morning (further along then I am now) and had the bowling ball pressure. I don't have that yet...but this cramping/pressure on the front is so strong it hurts to stand up, walk, anything! UGHHH! John and I dtd last night (first time in like a month or two) and of course I had super strong BH"s afterwards.

I got the EPO from CVS today but still can't find RLT. And the EPO is 1000mg...is that what I am supposed to take? I'm so confused...LOL!


----------



## needafriend

Not sure on the EPO amount and I heard??? that RLT is a waste of time.just what I heard. I tried balck and blue cohosh with two of my pg's and major contractions....health food store items. 
We dtd last nite too....wasn't overly romantic but was nice for some to be touched. I tried to lay for awhile hoping that the sperm would do something....I finally had to go to the bathroom. I did notice on a later trip to the br that when i went to sit back on the bed, it KILLED in my groin. Major pressure. But now as I am typing this, I have a baby bum or feet in my ribs bad. Seems like he is floating up and down.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hehe...you have a floater!! I think they do that at this point right? Go back and forth? Or maybe he's just long already...he down in your pelvis but feet in the ribs. That is how Lexi stayed (despite her midget height status now...LOL).

I'm kinda scared to take any of this crap...but I guess (or hope) it won't do anything bad right? What is cohosh? Never heard of that...does it induce labor??


----------



## needafriend

It does give some good contractions...but mine never went anywhere as I do no dilate. It's a herbal tinture that u drop on your tongue or under your tongue. I am feeling some sharp bone pain in the crotch this afternoon. I want him now but I dont...does that make sense. LOL.....If i went into labour and had the section, I would have to give up my repsite early and thats alot of $$. Plus I have the kids and Joe only has the weekend off work. But I am soo uncomfortable now. I just would be devesated if I had him and had to leave him at the hospital as he is too young or little. I couldnt do that.....

Joe is in town all week and is working in the office this week, and I am done respite on Tuesday morning...hmmm....my mind is going now. LOL


----------



## needafriend

https://www.ehow.com/about_4622824_self-inducing-labor-techniques.html


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I have spent the day shopping..it was great and caused a lot of BH! Carole Gunner is a floater too...up and down depending on what I am doing it seems like. LOL 

Nicole I can't find the RTL either so I am just using the EPO...gonna take it orally til next week and then do one orally and one is the vjayjay at night. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Shopping...yay for u. REEDS.......your in the LAST flower.


----------



## mommy2lexi

What is the mg to take Sandi? The ones I bought are 1000mg. Do I take one or two a day? And when you put it up the hoohah...do you just push the capsule up there and that is it (I've never had to put anything up there...so clueless!).


----------



## mommy2lexi

And yay for shopping, what did you get?

Carole: have a great week w/ Joe!! ;)


----------



## needafriend

LMAO......Nicole, make john up it up there as part of fore-play. I must be too fat as I can never feel my cervix like most of u ladies. My Dr even said its way back there as its tilted.
R U ladies shaving the coochie before labour? I am this week....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole mine are 1300mg...I am just taking 1 a day for now. At 37 weeks I will just put one up there as far as I can. LOL 

Oh my gosh I did move a box!! WOOOHOO ANd I am due in 1 month!! So neat. LOL 

I got a 3 pack of the swaddle me wraps on sale for 7.56...and some onesies. I got some outfits for a few friend's babies...oh crap I don't know. LOL Oh socks and some bigger cloths for next winter. I didn't but a bunch of stuff but did a bunch of walking.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> LMAO......Nicole, make john up it up there as part of fore-play. I must be too fat as I can never feel my cervix like most of u ladies. My Dr even said its way back there as its tilted.
> R U ladies shaving the coochie before labour? I am this week....

haha!!!! I don't think he'd go for that...probably freak him out. I can barely reach my cervix now either. I used to be able to reach it....but it's super high right now. Mines tilted too...in a way my dr. said she's never seen...nice to be different huh? lol

I've been shaving...and will shave again before my 36 week appt. I hate body hair...shave my arms and everything.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Nicole mine are 1300mg...I am just taking 1 a day for now. At 37 weeks I will just put one up there as far as I can. LOL
> 
> Oh my gosh I did move a box!! WOOOHOO ANd I am due in 1 month!! So neat. LOL
> 
> I got a 3 pack of the swaddle me wraps on sale for 7.56...and some onesies. I got some outfits for a few friend's babies...oh crap I don't know. LOL Oh socks and some bigger cloths for next winter. I didn't but a bunch of stuff but did a bunch of walking.

Cool....so I guess for now I will just take one of mine a day. When you start putting one up there are you going to take one orally and then a second up the hoohah? B/c I know you're supposed to increase, just don't know the specs.

I ordered RLT capsules on Amazon.com tonight. I have no clue if it will do anything (any of it) but hell if it just shortens labor I will be happy. I am jealous reading the birth stories all these women pushing out their kids in two pushes....took me 2.5 hours and a vacuum to get Lexi out. Praying it will be different this time around.


----------



## needafriend

I usually shave bald too....I am not into a bushy lady garden at all. I tried some nipple stim today but its hard to with the kids here and a full house. Maybe tomorrow I will go for a walk?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and good deal on the swaddle blankets those are normally really expensive!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I think the walks do a lot...whenever I grocery shop lately (or walk anywhere) I am majorly hurting pressure wise afterwards.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I am gonna up to 2 at 37 weeks. One orally in the morning and one up the vjay at night. LOL 

Carole I haven't seen mine in so long I don't care if its a bush LOL I did buy a little electric razor for down there but have no motivation to use it again. LOL


----------



## needafriend

LOL...maybe the vibrations will help baby come early. Damn I'm funny. Welshprincess was always writing how she used toys and had contractions and discharge afterwards and she had her baby. Maybe there is something to that.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So maybe I should be using it. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey ladies! Sorry for the MIA, I'm either too busy at work or too lazy and tired when I'm home. Hannah is better, she still has to be caged and she doesn't understand why and when we let her out to pee she tries running all over the back yard! 

I'm good, I officially don't fit any of my regular pants! I actually had to wear maturity jeans to church today. I guess I have even more fat cloths to buy! :( Tuesday will be 12wks! The last time I had my coworker check me was Wednesday and baby was just bouncing away! I don't know if she was arching her back to push herself or if she was actually pushing her feet off the wall of the uterus, it was funny to watch! 

If I can get checked once a week at work, I don't think I should bothering wasting the time and money to go to the regular ob until I'm 17wks. I can do those dip stick tests at home to check my urine and other than that, what's the ob going to do for me right now anyhow? What do you ladies think?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Tiger!! :) How cute your little one sounds bouncing around. LOL WOOHOOO for maternity jeans. In a way I see his point about the dr but yet I would be nervous too at the same time. There isnt much they do but its good to have the history of the pregnancy as it goes along...do you have a reg OB that you will be seeing cause I know a lot of the do not like to take on higher risk patients after a certain point. But follow your heart if that is what you and him think is best go with it. I know this is your forever baby!! And its a girl. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

YAY Tiger!! I was missing you and worried!! Glad to hear all is well. Poor Hannah, it's sad b/c dogs don't understand why they can't just run around, plus I think they are a LOT more resiliant than us, so that makes it even worse. Yay about the bouncing baby. Not seeing the OB for a while is a matter of the costs right? I think as long as you are getting the u/s and know the little one is ok then I wouldn't bother personally. I say that b/c there isn't much they can do (or will do) other than a u/s to check the hb...and if your co-worker can do that once a week that is even better then the frequency a dr. will do! Is 17 weeks when you will find out the gender (even though we think girl!!)?? And omg, 12 weeks almost!! How come I feel like your pregnancy is going by quicker than mine? hehe ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Can I just complain for a minute? As incredibly grateful I am to be pregnant with our last baby....I CANNOT take this pain for another 5 weeks. I hope and pray Lucas is nice to me and comes just a little bit early. Not like I am asking for a premie or anything, but just a little early. This pressure is unreal...I struggle to stand up (and then can barely stand up straight) and every step hurts. :(

Ok, bitching done!!


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya nicole....I am in pain alot.

Lilies....I think we rely to much on ultrasounds these days. If nothing is wrong like no bleeding etc and u see baby moving and a good HB, why waste your money. Mine scans are free and other than having an early one for bleeding and to see if baby was in my uterus from the TR plus a gender scan, I am fine with that. Sure it would be nice to see my baby throughout but I do like the element of surprise with his looks. Like the girls said, there is nothing red flaggin u so why not. Better off spending that cash on babes. Plus.....I am curious as to how many scans are safe for baby?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't think there is a harm to having scan often...I have them weekly not by my choice though. I am not complaining cause I do enjoy seeing him move around but it also ensures cause of the problems I have had with the virus that he is not being affected.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, you're funny! It might be 12wks tomorrow but it doesn't feel like it's going faster! Though I think it helps not to have the ticker to stare at every day too.

I think I will wait now until 17wks to go back to the regular ob. Get my "organ scan" and gender scan. I don't know if the last ob will be cool with seeing me. I have no ties to him, I only saw him a couple of times and he his the one who didn't believe I had a chemical though I really don't care to go back to the other practice either.

I'm sorry you ladies are so uncomfortable and the fact that you really can't do anything for relief, I would be such a Mega bitch if I was that uncomfortable!

I have wondered if my once a week scan is too much but it's such a comfort!

Sandi, I know you had constipation in your 1st tri, did it ease up getting close to 2nd tri?


----------



## needafriend

Happy 12 Weeks!!!! yay. God is so amazing. Is the pg co-worker the nasty one? 
I am not trying to sound neg about too many scans but I am one of those people who was given meds by a Dr and now there are class action law suits against the drug company. I was given diet pills...fenfen, and now people are having huge health issues. I haven't sued anyone and til a few weeks ago when I was in hospital with those bad dizzy spells, it hasn't really entered my mind. But the heart specialist asked me if I had taken diet pills in the past. They said that my current isssues could be caused by the pills.
I am sooo paranoid about taking anything, and I mean anything. I have had maybe 1/2 a bottle of tums and 6 tylenol this pg. Thats it. I would give my left leg for a tylenol sinus today as I have had a headache all nite. UGH.

Hope u ladies have a good one!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

No, it's not being negative it's being realistic that until a high number of incidences occur you really don't know what affect certain things have on our bodies or our babies development. I wonder about it too but honestly I will.definitely have my coworker scan me this week and next. After 13wks I'll be comfortable enough that I might not again until my scan with the ob or maybe just do every other week.


----------



## needafriend

Funny thing, last nite in bed (well early this am) I was laying in the fetal position on my R side. And baby was sooo low and it ached so bad in my pelvis. Then, he was high as heck. LOL...what is he doing? Joe has to keep his cell phone on when he has truckers out on the road at nite and his phone rang at 4am. The baby jumped and started kicking away, more than I have felt in weeks as he is so big now. His kicks were low and hard. It was sooo cool, I know he can hear as he responds to music or my youngests voice, as well as momma yelling at the kids. But its so neat to see my little man waking up to a phone call. 
I have been sleeping like shit at nite, but I just have to keep on thinking its almost over and how blessed I am. 

What u ladies doing today? I am on my last day with this client and tomorrow I am going to the south side outlet stores shopping for a house coat and slippers for Joe's mom. I am making her a welcome basket for her stay. As well as popping into the new Carter's outlet we have here. There is a target store opening and I am so darn excited. I hope its the same as in the US.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies looks like I may get to meet my little man in 2 weeks. We are going to do a amino on the 28th and as long as his lungs are developed we will be induced that day.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well ladies looks like I may get to meet my little man in 2 weeks. We are going to do a amino on the 28th and as long as his lungs are developed we will be induced that day.

WOW really!? Did something happen at your appt today?? Lucky girl :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, I'm happy for you but does this mean no April baby now!?!?! You're ditching us for March!?!?!

Carole, that's a really good idea and very sweet of you to put together a welcome basket for Joe's mom! Yay for Target! Of course where the hell were they when you you were doing most f your baby shopping! :winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NOt really...had a lot of contractions during the monitoring. His hr was a bit erractic but was stable. He doesn't like his size and wants to avoid a csection. I am ok with it just a bit nervous about the amino.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No I will always be a April mommy. LOL My Dylan was born in April.


----------



## mommy2lexi

So cool...though I have to admit I am super jealous ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you. 

Of course there is still concern of the placenta....and with my history I think he also wants to make sure I make it to the hospital. LOL


----------



## needafriend

How exciting reeds....don't they know he is so close to term that is lungs should be fine??? WHy the amnio then? They scare me....lol. I cant wait to see your chunkamuffin. LOL....I am floored at how big he is already.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My dr just isn't comfortable inducing before 39 weeks without one. I am anxious about it but I am glad he is being thorough. I am gonna crack up if he ends up being like 5lbs or something. LMAO


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I agree that the amnio is pretty silly to do at the gestation of that point...but each dr. has their motives. Mine won't induce prior to 39 weeks at all. And I will crack up if Gunner is 5 or 6 pounds as well Sandi! Can't wait to see him though!! :)


----------



## needafriend

LOL...with my first, my dr said he was going to be huge, she was even worried I couldn't have him naturally due to his size. Turns out I couldn't have him naturally for other reasons but he was over due, dry skinned, long finger nails and my fluid had started to dry up. I agrued with with them that I knew around when I conceived as I was in Toronto with the asshole for 3 weeks. Anyways...point is he was small, 6lbs 12 oz. LOL....for being over due and fearful he was going to be sooo big, thats pretty small.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hoenstly in my gut do not think he is small but I don't think he will be a 10lber either. LOL. Maybe about the same size as Dylan was.


----------



## needafriend

I am done ladies....I had THE WORSE nite last nite. I was almost in tears. I woke up to pee and the cramps were crazy low and intense. NO contractions just cramps. I could barely walk to go to the BR and when I came to sit down on the bed I had to fall backwards as I couldnt have any pressure on my girlparts.Then I laid down and the cramps to my knees on my outer thighs was sooo painful. It was horrid. I dont remember that happening with my boys. This am its fine, I did notice when driving my boys to school that may bump hurt the girl parts. 

I had this the other nite as well but not as bad. Is this what the next few weeks are going to be at nite time?

FYI...if u dont see me online that means God is good and let me go into labour on my own but I am thinking a baby intervention is in order. 

How are all u other preggies today?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Carole, how awful! I really hope the next few weeks aren't going to be that bad for you! Perhaps baby is finally going head down and staying there?

I video taped my coworker u/s me today but I have no idea how I can post it for you. Utube said the file was too big.....?


----------



## mumxofx1

i didnt have no symptoms not even bad bbs, i worryed all the way thrw but now i have a brilliant bby boy, i hope all goes well


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OUch Carole! Sounds very painful. Hope it gets better hun. 

TIger I am not sure how to load that stuff...I am still trying to get pics of the murial to upload.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, but Sandi you're my one hope to find out how to do it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL...oh no!! I so hope not cause then we are both screwed. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hmmmm I wonder what all that is about Carole? The not being able to walk sounds like me, in the front I have such cramps and pressure that every step feels horrible and during morning pees I can barely make it to the bathroom. I was hoping it means these babes are dropping and getting ready. These pains I didn't have w/ Lexi either. 

Did you think about goign to the dr. or calling them and asking? I'm sorry you are in such pain huh :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL Sandi!

I can't even say all this havoc is just b.c it's a boy b.c boys is all Carole has had! I agree with Nicole, perhaps you should call the doctor.

Nicole, we might have to get you a port-a-poddie to put next to your bed! This is going to end up happening to me I just know it!


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...we are probably scaring the crap outta you Tiger!! hehe! 

And hey now...i don't need a porta pottie...I make it to the bathroom, i just mean the pains are intense!

See what you have to look forward to? :)


----------



## needafriend

I like the port-a-potty. Don't depends makes some sassy thong styles these days. LOL
As fro the Dr....heck no, I am so apt out its crazy. During the day I feel ok, its at nite. I am going to take that emerg client shopping at the outlet store as he was supossed to be gone from my home at 10am, but his support home couldnt pick him up til 6pm tonite so they are paying me an extra $175 to keep him til then. LOL....pay for my shopping.

I may have to grab some caster oil while out...hehe


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, you two are funny! And yeah! You guys are scaring me!!!!

Carole, I completely understand being apt'd out! Enjoy shopping! Just don't walk around too too much. I say go for the castor oil! LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Girl have fun shopping!! And yucko to the castor oil...are you really going to try it? Does it actually work? Eat some yummy spicy food too ;)

Don't be scared Tiger :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I tried Castor Oil and it did nothing but make me sick. Good luck if you try it Carole.


----------



## needafriend

I tired caster oil and a hot shower with two of my boys and it gave me good contractions but they never went anywhere...LOL. I didnt buy any...maybe tomorrow. 
I found puffer winter coats with fur collars for my nieces at the childrens place for 4 buck, reg 50$. crazy eh. We have a new carters store here as well....good deals too. 

As for the spicy food, my baby is used to it....I love spicy food.

During the day I will tell u there is nothing to be scared of, but at nite, I am saying holy cow...BE SCARED!!! Sorry...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am a total B today...everything is making me pissy and I have had with people. THey really irritate me when they tell me one thing then totally something different to other. Really like I don't read what you write. UGH. Like I care really one way or the other but just be honest....why is that so much to ask???


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow that's a good deal on the coats Carole...was that at the outlet? I love Childrens Place. Everyone is starting to do the store cash deals here (where you spend a certain amount and get a certificate towards your next purchase) I have a bunch in my purse from buying Lexi's summer stuff....I get to spend them at the end of this month/beginning of next at Childrens Place and Gymboree. Those certificates really add up and make a big difference price wise!

I'm glad the pains are only hitting you at night Carole....mine are all freaking day and have led to me nesting like crazy and not being able to do anything :( Which sucks because I feel totally useless...and for me that is the worst feeling ever. I don't know if we are having the same pains of course, but kinda sounds like it?

I'm sorry Sandi, I've been a complete bitch this whole damn pregnancy. People piss me off to no end and I get tired of everyone!! LOL! Esspecially with the pt work I do from home....I feel like all the sudden I've never had to work with so many complete freaking morons in my life.

AFM I am exhausted. Lexi hasn't had a nap in a week...and I need her to nap so I can nap! Even when she is supposed to be napping in her room she is good...she just talks to her animals and hangs out, but if I can hear her and know she is awake, I can't sleep. BOOO :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow...sorry I wrote so much ladies :(

Oh, adn Tiger, figure out how to post the video, I wanna see!


----------



## needafriend

reeds...I do know what your talking about and vent away girl...I am a cow these days and pretty much just hand with my kids.

It was the outlet store and I spent 50 buck, got 5 winter coats, pj's for my 11 yr old, 2 shirts for lanny and cords for next winter and a shirt for my oldest. Crazy eh. Plus since I spent 50 bucks I got a gift card for $25 off of a $50 purchase end of the month til april 4th. Maybe too busy to use it with my baby..lol. Gymboree in canada is $$$$. 

I think our pain does sound the same. I feel it during the day if I squawt?sp and when I get in the suv. I always get BH when I get in the car.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, Gymboree here is expensive too....but I use the 20% off total purchase coupon that comes in magazines and buy what they have on sale and then you get the $25 for every $50 spent to use later. Those gift certificates really make a difference.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok guys....our nursery is nearly done :happydance:

The only thing really left to do is new blinds and put up the valance (which matches the changing pad). I measured the window and tried to buy them at Lowes and none fit...so it may be quite the hunt to get something nice that we like that will fit! Anyways...what do you think? I know most the walls are bare, but I didn't want to try and compete w/ the jungle wall.
 



Attached Files:







003R.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









004.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2









005R.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









006R.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









007R.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommy2lexi

More
 



Attached Files:







008R.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









009R.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0









010R.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## needafriend

Just saw on FB....looks amazing


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NIcole too cute...funny how we all like monkeys. Did you guys paint the murial?? 

Carole did you do monkeys as well??


Tiger did you figure out the video yet??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks guys :)

I did the mural, but not by hand. It's actually been there for 1.5 years as that room used to be Lexi's playroom until we decided to have another baby. It was a paint by numbers....I taped it all up w/ carbon paper, traced out the outline and then painted it. Took forever. I couldn't see painting over it, even if this baby was a girl, the wall was staying!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

it looks great!!


----------



## needafriend

No....baby has to share our boring room til we build the addition, so there is no reason to make it his area til he has his own room. But I do have alot of paul frank stuff and carters sleepers with monkeys on the feet and bum.


----------



## needafriend

BTW,......Hi cheeselover!!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

ROFL Carole!!


----------



## needafriend

he he....

SO ladies...I cut back on h20 since supper last nite as not to pee much. So I only had 1 pee break at nite which is rare. It was a painful walk to the BR....baby was sooo low. But NO cramping when I was back in bed thank goodness. Now as I type this I have to take a break as he is in my ribs sooo bad. LOL...can;t win.
How u ladies feeling today? How is the pain Nicole?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Still in a ton of pain here Carole. I've tried not drinking anything past say 7 or 8, and STILL get up every two hours. And just like you the pains when getting up to pee are excruciating (not sure how in the hell to spell that)....I feel like I need handicap bars all over the house to get up and move around...LOL! I went to Walmart today to look for a shower curtain and get a handful of things and was in so much pain by the time I got home. I don't know how I am going to make it another month :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and today and tomorrow is John's weekend, so he's out finishing our porch he screened in (he has to put tar paper up and then put the siding on). I'll be SOOO glad to see it done...it got started like 4 months ago...haha!

What are you guys up to today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am just sitting here freezing my hiney off...this weather is completely crazy here. 60's one day and 27 the next. I just finished up the last load of Gunner's clothe's everytime I think I have them all done I get more. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

And you still have another baby shower right?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah. The other baby shower is on the 27th. Day before I am suppose to be induced. There is not many people coming I think just about 10 if that just mainly a few friends that we don't get together much cause we are all busy with teenagers and life


----------



## needafriend

I have cut myself off at 6pm...prob not the most healthy option but u do what ya gotta do. Ya, I hear ya, its a crazy so not attractive walk to the bathroom, it almsot brings tears to my eyes.
I was talking to Joe about using caster oil to try to get things going for the weekend of the 30-31 and he got snotty. He doesnt want me to mess with anything. But he has no clue how hurtful it will be to have the 16th baby party with all my family there and not my kids. The asshole told my boys last nite that he will NOT trade weekends with me as its not in the parenting order. BUTTHEAD. I made them ask even from 10am -5pm and he said no. What a loser to make his boys miss out on family coming and their brothers party.
I am laying on the couch watching maury and jerry...LOL, sad eh. It makes me think my life aint so bad. I was almost asleep when my boss called to see how my week went with that client. I am going to go get lanny from school in an hour then drop him off at deadbeats work as its his nite. Joe and I are kidfree tonite. I want to do something nice for out Idol/survivor nite but not sure what. I am sooooo lazy when it comes to cooking these days. Lets just say we have been having alot of shake and bake chicken. 

I was craving some jimmy dean sausage, white gravy and pilsbury grands biscuits. cant get any of that in canada... BUGGERS.
I want to make cookies today...well, I want to eat them but not make them or clean the mess up. UGH...I need a house keeper......thats my day. LOL fun eh


----------



## needafriend

so many showers reeds....he is a spoiled boy.

I am all ready for baby. blankets washed in ziplocs, u name it. DONE....just need him. Are u ready Nicole? Bag packed?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I made bacon and eggs for breakfast and none of tasted good.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

THis is the 2nd shower....I know fo some people who have had 4 or 5.


----------



## mommy2lexi

10 is still a lot of people for a shower...hope you have fun! Still can't believe you are being induced in less than two weeks. Me and my ailing pelvis are jealous.

Carole: I hear ya....while I am NO WHERE near the cook you are, my family is lucky to get hamburger helper lately. I'm just not feeling it. I did get a few new cookbooks which always excite me. One of them is a freezer cookbook. Basically doubles the recipe and then you freeze one portion and cook the other for that night. I'm going to do some of that so that there is always a meal in the freezer that just has to be defrosted and cooked. I just can't stand in the kitchen anymore, hell I can't just stand anywhere :(


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and sorry your weather is shitty :( Ours is super nice...I guess in the upper 70's - low 80's. BUT, it's never this warm already, means summer is gonna SUCK.


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> THis is the 2nd shower....I know fo some people who have had 4 or 5.



Yeah, I know some girls who have had a crazy amount of showers. I think personally that 5 showers is rediculous....like asking for others to buy everything.


----------



## needafriend

K...Iam kinda pissed. A few weeks ago Joes SIL is on my FB, she is the white one married to his brother in paris. They had a little one last Feb. Well...about a month ago she posted on her status it's a boy. I was like WTF? I asked Joe if they were having another baby. He was like no, not that I know. BUt African people tend to not speak of things til they are close as it may bring bad luck or people speaking badly of things. ANyways....I messaged her as I wasnt sure as her status's are always in french. She said yes...they were 20 weeks pg and having another boy in august. I was like congrats. Joe was alittle surprised as ....joe is home...brb


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah that is true....I didn't mean the stuff I have been washing lately is stuff others have bought for us. I have been buying lately. LOL And getting great deals so I can't help it. And I wasn't ecxpecting any showers with this one as he is my 4th but since there is so much time between him and Dylan people are like oh yes you get a shower. 

Oh and I did decided against cloth diapers...we just can't justify the spending it takes to keep them up...where people actually say they end up being cheaper I can't figure it out.


----------



## needafriend

K....iam back. joe is in the office for the most part nowdays which is good with baby coming. Plus its tough out on the road. He was at a driving school for truckers close by and came home for a sandwiche...lol. so back to my bitch...

I asked Joe first if she was pg and them PM her. She answered me pretty quick as she was online already. She said yes, and it was a secret but she was posting it on fb? So nothing more was said other than congrats etc. Joe was kinda miffed at her for posting it on there without his brother knowing. But whatever, its his wife. So last weekend Joe talked to his brother and he told him they are having another. Joe was like I know...and told him about FB. So I just logged in under my boys name and she has an account but has me blocked!! I didnt do shit. I have been nothing but kind to her....spending $100 on Olymipic/canada clothes for her baby as a gift last feb and it cost $150 to send it to her in paris. WHATever...her loss. Iam not emailing her sqwat for pics of my boy. Even though Joe will to his bro...LOL. Guess I feel slighted as I wasnt beign gossipy, I had asked joe before she messaged me and of its a secret, dont put it on FB!!!
Thats my rant!


----------



## needafriend

Oh...I was kinda embarrassed when joe come home. I am still in my nite pants, hair in a bone on the top of my head, blanket on me on the couch and a bottle of soda in front of me. LOL...I treated myself yesterday and bought a home made pop machine called soda stream. I had a 20% off coupon for any item at bed, bath and beyond so I used it for the machine. I had one years ago and loved it. I love perrier water and I can now make my own with a twist of lemon. Point is, I was a bum and had only put some laundry in, thats all I have done. LOL...I was like now u see what I do all day. NOT MUCH!!!\

And Reeds....yay for the disp diapers. I think u would have had huge regrets on clothe, I did and had already invested a ton of cash on them and hated them


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole she sounds like she is blaming you for getting caught announcing on FB without her DH knowing. What a hag. At this point I probably would have sent a not so nice email telling her what I thought.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL that is funny Carole


----------



## needafriend

K...so I read wrong, I am not blocked on FB just removed from her list. I just sent her this message...waht do u think?

"Hello.....I see I am no longer on your friends list. I just wanted u to know that the morning I read on FB that you were having a boy, Moustapha and I were just awake having our morning drink, he was beside me while I was on the laptop, I had asked him if Lamine had said u were expecting while in Africa and he said no. So, I asked him to read your status and the comments that were french as I can't read french. He said that yes, u were having a baby. He never said anything to your husband til Lamine told him about the baby coming it on their phone last weekend. Moustapha is not gossipy."

BTW...moustapha is Joes real name. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Much nicer than I would have been. :)


----------



## needafriend

LOL..I know, I bit my tongue as it is family and I do plan on meeting her one day.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Plus how shitty for Joe to have to find out via facebook! I think it's crazy when people announce things on there before telling family! And yes, her loss...just ignore that crap and don't go outta your way.

And I am with you on the no cloth diapers. When I got to thinking about it, I know for me personally I won't be able to keep up with cleaning them. Not with having a 2 year old to clean after in addition to JOhn...lol. I have been buying a few boxes at a time via Amazonmoms.com. I wait until I get a 20% coupon in a magazine and then buy like 2 boxes at a time and get the amazon moms discount and the 20%. I've only done it once, but just got two of the huge boxes of huggies size 1's for like $30 :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is a good deal on diapers...I need to sign up for Amazon moms. Well we figures out to start we will spend about 300 on just diapers and inserts and that is just for one size that doesn't grow with him. So everytime we change sizes it will be about 150 or so to get enough for a day and then I would have to do laundry everyday and will it coming into call season for the kids I just won't have them time. I feel bad cause I really wanted to do it but I guess with my life style its just not a option.


----------



## needafriend

Went shopping and look what I came back too.....sounds fishy to me and a friend request. LOL....
I bought the cutest ekco bibs for baby, they are so cool with guitars etc on them. Plus some billabong shirts for my boys. 

Aurore Sarr March 16 at 2:13pm Report
Hello Carole !!
there's no problem with you only with my facebook !!! sorry that you think there's something wrong with you !!!I send you a new demand to be my friend of FB !!! lot of kisses !!!! and you how are you ? and the baby ? see you...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah for shopping. 

Sounds like a likely story...yeah right. Blame it on FB>


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA...yeah, blame it on FB! Nice try.

As far as cloth diapers...I did the math and would spend about $200 for gdiapers that grow with baby....but the time and laundry just may not be worth it! Esspecially since I know my hubby and no way in hell would he be rinsing them out, etc. He does A LOT and is very hands on as a father, but he wouldn't do that. So it would all be on me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The Gdiapers is what I was looking at as well...I went to the store to actually see them. They don't really grow with the baby according to the sales lady at the store...that was the deciding factor for us.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, I take that back, I think they were bumgenius. It's what my friend uses and they have snaps to adjust and grow w/ baby from 12 pounds through potty training. My friend said that using disposables in the beginning when they are tiny and pee 20x an hour is way easier anyways. But that is what she used and loved. Those ones get the best ratings too. But for us, just not worth the hassle I think :(


----------



## needafriend

When I used cloth diapers for the few days I did, I was shocked how much they pee. They do not hold it til they have a full bladder. They pee about 5 times an hour. It was hard to keep him dry and he got a diaper rash fast.

I made a whipped cheese cake instead of cookies today, cant wait to have some tonite.

As for the FB thing...she is using the same excuse I used when I deleted my nasty aunt after the blanket issue and she PM me saying, "I'm off your friends list, what happened?". LOL....that darn FB always deleting people.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I looked at the bumgenious too but since there was no place close that sold them I had a hard time deciding...I want to be able to touch and feel it before I buy it usually. Does that make sense?? Yeah the sales lady said plan on going through about 10 or so cloth diapers a day and that was if you was formula not BFing...so I can't justify sinking that much money into. I have to admit I am disappoint. 

Oh Carole cheesecake sounds so so yummy. Man I am craving something sweet. I am sending Tj to get me a strawberry mt dew. I am being bad.


----------



## needafriend

Jealous of all the american pop flavors. I would give my right arm for a diet cherry coke. YUMMM


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=8xnOkq8vOJc


----------



## Tigerlilies

I FINALLY frick'in did it! I hope you can actually view it! I sent that link to Jeff and when he clicked on it the video looks red, let me know if it looks red to you too.

So.....Carole....your SIL totally got busted! With the announcement and with FB, very childish of her!

So ekco makes baby bibs!?!?!? My husband LOVES ekco, I'm gonna have to look for those!

Since tomorrow is Patty's Day, I have a shamrock scrub jacket to wear but I get so hot in my room I'm going to have to wear a regular tank top underneath which is completely going to show off my belly! Not everyone at work knows I'm PG but I'll let them start wondering now! :winkwink:

I actually bought some diapers for my April baby from BJ's since I had coupons but I bought #2's or however they're graded thinking if there was a baby shower I would probably get a lot of newborn ones but I honestly have no idea about any of these brand names you ladies are tossing around. Maybe I'll get more familiar with that when I start doing some.serious shopping.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww......Tiger I can't view it :( The viewing part just stays black and won't start. I must just be an idiot though.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can view it. So cute...love the first part where you see the legs. So cute.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok, I just tried again and all the sudden it works! OMG how cute!! Your little one is certainly a wiggler!!! Moving all over the place! :)

Makes me wanna post my 4d video....but I don't have a clue how to work that stuff.


----------



## needafriend

OH MY GOODNESS....LIlies, I have tears in my eyes. YOur baby is so precious. She is full of energy. Seeing all that detail at 12 weeks is amazing and it blows me away. CONGRATS again to u and Jeff. 
Isn't it something to see so much life so soon and to think people abort???CRAZY. She is perfect.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks ladies! She is a wiggle worm! All I keep thinking is how much she seems to enjoy pushing off the wall and how she'll probably still do that when she's bigger!

Nicole, since I had it on my phone, I set up an YouTube account and sent it to that and it gave me an URL to copy. I'm sure yours is on a DVD and I would think you would be able to copy it off the DVD as long as your computer can play DVD's.


----------



## needafriend

Morning all.....I had a scary nite yesterday. Was sitting on the couch and all of a sudden I had huge stabbing pain in my lower right side. Under my sore rib. It was strong and constant. After 10 mins Joe wanted to take me to the hospital. I called labour and del and explained to the nurse what was up, baby was moving when this happened. She told me to move and see if it goes away. I had already done that and it hadn't. She said if it continues for a few more mins to come up and get baby checked.. I got up to have a shower and it was bad. Hurting while in the shower and I bent down to was my legs and it went away???? What the heck was that?
I felt fine after that, just the normal rib pain. Baby was moving like always. weird!!

Has anyone else noticed a HUGE decrease in movements at nite? Baby used to wake me up and now it dont seem to wake up when he moves? But as soon as we talk or Joe closes the bathroon or bedroom door like a bull, baby moves?

How is everyone doing today? I am in total dread of cooking all these suppers. I hate cooking these days..HATE IT. I am going to M&M meat shop to get chicken burgers as I am done.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Is it possible that babies foot was stuck in a rib or something? Used to happen when I was prego w/ Lexi and I'd have to actually push her foot out of where it was jammed. Just an idea. But honestly, with all the increase in pains you've been having maybe best to go to l&d just to get checked and make sure all is well.

I have a huge decrease in movement as well. Actually over the past few days again. I haven't really felt much movement at all since yesterday afternoon. He moved like a handful of times during the evening/bed and that is it, and I haven't felt much today. I give up on the movmeent worries....everyone just brushes me off and says it's normal...blah blah blah...so whatever.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Me too.. I am with you on the movements. And Nicole I know everyone says its normal at this point...even me. LOL There is just no room in there anymore. 

Carole that pain sounds horrible...I hope all is ok and your better.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yes, everyone does say it's normal....but there is always a possibility it's not. My daughter moved like crazy the whole pregnancy through delivery. I guess not every pregnancy is the same.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And I agree there is always that chance there isn't but I would rather be on the positive side. As long as I am feeling nudges and butt sticking out every now and then I am happy. I have to admit the most anxious time for me is first thing in the morning when I get up and feel no movement for a while.


----------



## needafriend

Its way lower than my rib pain but on the same side. Its done now and the nurse said it is prob positional pain from baby? Oh well.....
I have some TMI for ya ladies....With all my other pg's, I always lost some of the mucus plug for the last month, it would come every few days. That clear jello stuff. Nice eh....but nothing with this baby at all? Have u ladies had that in the past or with this pg?

I am so hurt, my mom called this am and told me she is coming on the weekend of april 9th, the baby party is the 16th. My sister (whom is the youngest and the favorite) called me two nites ago to tell me that she is coming the 9th as well and mom will change her visit time to accomodate her visit so they can see each other. Nice eh....so none of my family will be here for the party. I know where I stand on the list of priorities....whatever. Just had to vent. I was bawling but I should be used to it by now.I know they love me but I have never been treated like my younger sisters. I came to accept that years ago but they promised me they wouldnt miss this party for the world?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh hun I am so sorry :( That is not nice of them at all. What is their reasoning for coming that weekend instead of at the time of the babies party? I mean, isn't the point of the party for everyone to celebrate him? 

I am sure you are really hurt....I would be too :(

Sorry about the pains as well.

As far as the mucus plug thing, with Lexi's I didn't lose it until the morning I went into labor, and even then it was just a small tiny piece and I was bleeding a tiny bit. I was wondering, since you have a scheduled section, if you do go into labor before that date, what do they do? Not to sound stupid, but what i mean is can they still section if you are in labor? Ok...it def. sounds dumb...but I don't know ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww Carole my feeling would be really hurt as well. Have you asked why they aren't coming? WIth it being family that would be the first thing out of my mouth. I am so sorry. That stinks.


----------



## needafriend

My sister called me the other nite when I was in costco shopping and told me that she is coming on the 7th and for the weekend of the 9th. (my original day for the party when my section was april 1) she also told me that that is the only time she has off work. She lives about 6 hours from me east. She told me that she told mom that that is the onyl time she can come so mom said she would changed her visit time to accomodate her visit time so they could see each other. And I know my other sister, whom I am close with will come then too as that is when we can all be together. (my brother will be in jamica then so he is a right off). Oh well...Joe and I were just chatting on the phone...forget them, if they dont want to be here for the party oh well....their loss. My parents are still in the US. They are coming back at the end of this month to canada. My other sister lives 6 hours from me south. It just pissed me off that my mom would arrange to come when my youngest sister can make it and say screw the party. My other sister that is to the south..LOL, said she was coming no matter when we had the party. She even offered to come when I was in hosp to take care of my kids. 

As said, I have no family in the city here and none of my relatives will be at the party. Joes mom is coming from accross the world but mine are 8 hours away and aren't. WTH? 
As for going into labour, Dr said as long as I go into the hospital asap, it will all be ok. And they will do an emerg section.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I think maybe they don't get the importance of the party...since its not their heritage. Maybe they aren't trying to be disrespectful or hurt you they just think that maybe you will just be happy to see them regardless of when they come. Just my thoughts. Sorry. :( 

As far as my plug I don't recall losing it wil the others til I went into labor.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, so sorry about your family not being able to come for the party. That really stinks. I would be really upset by that too.

I was told if you loose your plug too early it can lead to an infection so maybe it's a good thing it's not slowly leaking out like before!


----------



## needafriend

I never ever lost the whole plug just bits of it. Gross eh. LOL...I thought it was normal to loose bits and pieces before baby comes....guess not.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah it is pretty normal...usually early on it regenerates itself but if it doesn't that can lead to infection. But at this stage losing it and it not growing back should be fine...just a sign your body is getting ready.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Time for new bump pics...I expect to see everyone elses' too :)
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## needafriend

U are a biotch, your tiny!! So jealous. I will post my fast ass when I get back from dropping kids off. YUK


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA...yeah right...I'm up 45 pounds! CRAZY!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I don't know where you're hiding it Nicole, you look great!


----------



## needafriend

I agree with lilies....thats amazing. Maybe u gained 45lbs in boob? Seriously, u do not look like your in your nineth month


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree where the heck is that 45lbs Nicole?? You look great!! I will post one as well when I get back from the store or out of the shower depending how motivated I feel. 

Ugh the Zantac has stopped working and heartburn is back in full swing!! I am dying really...my chest is on fire.


----------



## reedsgirl1138




----------



## mommy2lexi

Heartburn so sucks (as I remember from Lexi's pregnancy) and Nexium was the only thing that helped...I would say ask about getting that, but hell you only have a week and 1/2 and then it should be all over :) I think when I took Nexium it took a few days to work because you take it daily regardless of how you feel, so you have to get that 'buildup' thing going?

And as far as my weight, I've gained a bit everywhere, my bbs were already too big, so they are just bigger. I look way bigger by mid/late day and way bigger with clothes on (weird huh?).


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sandi those pics look really good...you look great! I was all proud that I've dropped a little, but you've REALLY dropped! And um...where the hell are your stretchmarks?! Brat!! hehe :)


----------



## needafriend

Hi cheeselover.....

SAndy...have u ever dropped. Well here are my two pics. As u can see this is how I sit and BNB...sandys pic is on my pc. LOL.

Damn...joes pc wont let me re-size the pics. Will have to FB them again.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Awesome belly shots Reeds! That baby is getting ready to check out!

And um Nicole, I didn't see any stretch marks on your belly either!

So I'll head to FB for Carole's belly shot!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey! I just went to FB and there's no Carole pics!


----------



## mommy2lexi

No need to be nice hun...I'm covered in them. It's ok though...tummy tuck for me next year ;) They can just cut them all out (well...most...lol).

And where is your pic Tiger??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies...during the day he stays pretty low but at night he moves up. I am gonna do a lot of walking today. :) I do have stretch marks they are just way down low so they aren't really noticeable. 

I am off to check out Caroles on FB as well. 

Ummm Tiger how about your bump hun??


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well babes is just over 2inches, my bump is just fat hanging forward. You'd think I was 20wks by the look of me! But I'll post one just for you guys when I get home.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wooohoo I cant wait to see it. :) 

Carole I can't see your bump on FB either...:(


----------



## needafriend

hmmm...weird. I will try again


----------



## mommy2lexi

So the countdown is on:

10 days (at most) till Sandi meets Gunner
17 days (at most) till Carole meets lil man
and Tiger is almost 13 weeks! So for you...your countdown is about 4 weeks until you find out you are having a girl...hehe!!! 

And me...well hell I could be waiting for another 6 weeks.


----------



## needafriend

LOL..Nicole, I can so hear the tone in your typing there. Come on....we need to get the ball rolling here.

*My RX for induction:*
1- take something that will give u the shits
2- Have an orgasm
3- Sit on toliet as whatever u took to make u go will be kickin in now
4- Have a hot shower
5- Back on toilet
6- Shower again
Let me know how that works...

Dr Carole


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG ROFL....you are too much. Thanks for the script Dr. Carole...hehe! 

I already have the bathroom problem a lot lately :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love that prescription. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://i55.tinypic.com/xf12rq.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see the start of a very cute bump Tiger!! I have thos pants too...I wear them all the time.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I agree....very cute Tiger :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Pleeease, it's very fat!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Whatever Tiger!! OMG just noticed...you added a ticker!! OHHHHH!!! I'm just beaming with happiness for you hun :) How have you been feeling?

So ladies...past two days or so I have been having crazy on/off nausea. And you all know I haven't had that at all really this pregnancy. What gives?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:happydance::cloud9: Tiger got a ticker!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yep, I decided it was time for the ticker! :)

Nicole, it's probably from too much pressure on the stomach!


----------



## needafriend

Love the ticker liles and what a great bump!! YAY


----------



## Tigerlilies

I had the fruit one but it doesn't give any developmental info so I switch.

I guess everyone is working on baby eviction!

So yesterday I went to Motherhood to get some sleeping bras (tried regular loose sports bra but it wasn't comfortable) and they had a bunch of stuff marked down....I ended up spending nearly $300!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow great deal!! I got a bra from there that I am so in love with!! LOL I didn't buy many maternity clothes...and I have found any kind of pressure on my bump lately is very painful. :( 

What is everyone up to this weekend?? I am cleaning...again. LOL I have my girls working too they are not happy. hahah I am such the evil mom.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh I love Motherhood :) I've gotten a bunch of cute outfits there. Since I don't work outside of the house I didn't buy a lot...but still spent a lot...lol!


----------



## mommy2lexi

And I mainly had to spend a lot b/c their jeans are expensive!! But they fit good :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hehe, still nesting huh?!

I'm at another seminar but there's only one hour left and I'm out! This one is for my current job so at least I was mostly reimbursed this time. 

The weather is really nice today too, I would like to go for a walk when I get home but I said that yesterday too and didn't.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I luckily bought jeans from Burlington last time so I bought one pair of capri and two pairs of those light-weight cargoes that you can roll up into a capri.


----------



## needafriend

SO ladies....I had my first false labour scare last nite. I started getting contractions every 3 mins like clock work. For 1/2 hour...then I had a shower, they were still coming. Got out and then they became irregular. They were pretty strong but I thought it was odd that they were so sudden at 3 mins apart. Last time they started at 5 mins apart with my son....oh well. no baby

I am in my last flower


----------



## mommy2lexi

I've never had false labor...how does that work? I mean, after a while did everything just stop? Does it mean anything? Like does it mean you will go into labor soon?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I thought I was gonna have some action this evening as well...was having contraction every 6 min for almost a hour then they spread out and now only getting them about every half hour and not as intense. I am gonne jump TJ when he gets home this evening. 

I redid my whole kitchen today, I even recovered my chair cushions and made a valance to match. Cabinets are reorganized and floors are steam mopped. House feels great...even if I am uncomfortable now. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...it;s like labour starting but it changes. Like mine, contractions were on the nose every 3 mins then after an hour and my shower they was more time in between them, not a pattern, not getting stronger and shorter time between and nothing else happened. I have had it with two of my boys a few times. I was all excited but nervous as I still had stuff to do before Joes mom comes. 
We did it all today so I am good now.....

Reeds....I hear ya, frustrating as heck. Good for u on all the cleaning,, it may help. I had a busy day yesterday and today so I am crossing my fingers that it may be coming to an end soon and I can give some kisses and cuddles.

How are those steam mops?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow...look at you two with your contractions!! Watch you guys not make it to your induction and section dates!! John and I dtd as part of baby eviction and I'm having some pains, but those are normal for after sex. 

Do you guys have a ton of pressure between your legs (like the bowling ball pressure)? I can't remember how things progress but I don't have that...just the intense pressure in the front where I can barely stand up or walk. Just trying to remember how all this goes...lol...and it's only been two years!

Sounds like you got a TON done today Sandi!! Good for you :) And I love steam mopping.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love my steam mop...I have the Shark Pro. Makes the house feel differnt...and so eady to use. I have no complaints about it at all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

See with you guys progressing faster than me you can remind me what all this stuff is that I may feel...lol :) I'm ok with you guys going first if it means you can fill me in on what is going on w/ me, when stuff starts happening that is!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I can't say I have the bowling ball pressure which I don't remember having with the others either...I just have a poo pressure like I really have to go but I can't. ANd he is really low...his bum is below my belly button.


----------



## needafriend

I only get that pressure at nite and when I sqwat. I do get achy and has ass pressure sometimes but he is still high....just moved to my left rib which is a nice change. LOL......He is active as heck this last hour since I stopped working. Had two nice BH since sitting but nothing else. 
I am sooo done with being pg...I was sitting on the floor in one of the kids rooms and my rib cage was killing me.....I had to lay on the floor. I think Joe is tired of hearing me whine.Oh well....I bought Joe and his friend some beers today when I was out and bought myself a blueberry beer for when I have baby. I will pump and have a treat. Joe is paranoid and asked me not to have any not even a sip and BF baby....lol. My Dr told me to have a beer to help with my milk. I will survive. 

Just watch Nicole, sandy and I will have all this false labour and u will be smacked in the face with the real deal without notice...LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its actually pretty nice that he is down so low for once. I can breathe and my ribs don't feel like they are being broken. haha 

Yep Nicole your water will just break and he will be here. And probably before we get our little men. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...that is why I need you guys to help with the 'signs'. All I remember with Lexi is that I had that bowling ball pain for a while (but don't remember when) and woke up one morning (day after due date) and had the show and cramps started and I was admitted that afternoon. I know I didn't have this front pressure with her. At least if I did it wasn't near to this extent...this is pretty much on/off all day every day.

Blueberry beer? I don't drink beer, but never heard of it! I plan on (and have craved lately) just a rum and coke. I'm a bad mommy and don't plan on bf'ng though. But even if you do BF I don't see anything wrong with having a drink or two...like you said you can just pump :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and my water never broke with Lexi either...watch it happen in walmart or something, I'd be horrified! lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hadn't heard of blueberry beer either...and I must admit I love beer. LOL I don't drink anymore but oh man I was never a mixed drink or wine kind of girl. Give me a Bud and a shot of wild turkey and it was a good night. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mommy2lexi said:


> Oh and my water never broke with Lexi either...watch it happen in walmart or something, I'd be horrified! lol!


LOL. My water broke with my Ashleigh on my Grandma's couch.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Dang Sandi, you did do a lot yesterday!

Again, you ladies don't make this third trimester thing sound very pleasant!

So yesterday Jeff and I checked out Buy Buy Baby to look at car seats and strollers. Some of them are not easy to figure out! I like Chicco, Jeff likes Graco. What brand did you guys end up getting?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The Chicco are suppose to be the best...but this may sound awful but I couldn't bring myself to spend that type of money on one. There are so many others that are just as good safety rating. I like the Graco as well. I really love the ones that the handle is triangle shape sure makes them easier to carry.


----------



## mommy2lexi

We always had Graco. Had a Graco travel system for Lexi and have a Graco double w/ travel system this time and Lexi has a Graco Nautilus car seat (which goes all the way up to booster - 65 pounds). I never had a problem with them and she's always seemed comfortable and secure :) But you are right there are a TON of choices...too many really. Once you figure out what you want then you have to decide on a pattern...lol.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I actually don't mind spending the money for Chicco b.c we would just use it again for a second baby (Jeff wants to try 9 months after this little one comes into the world), at least that's how I'm justifying it. The only thing I hate about all these car seats is how the straps for the baby are tightened, ya know, pull on the rope thing. My sister had one that you just turned a dial and it locked into place each crank, That just seems more secure to me but I can't find that ANYWHERE.


----------



## mommy2lexi

What brand was that one? Maybe amazon?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Good luck at your appt. tomorrow Sandi. You'll get an internal to check dialation tomorrow right? I"m interested to see what they say since you've had contractions and the pains :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Nicole. Yep suppose to be checked tomorrow...but they also said that last week and it didn't happen. LOL I am not kidding I have been busy busy again today and I feel like every time I stand up I am going to pee my pants. My house is freaking spotless...I don't think there is a speck of dirt anywhere and if there is I am sure I will find it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Go you! Come clean my house with that energy...lol. The pains/pressure are so horrible it hurts to stand up and walk around...so my nesting is going to the wayside :(

I'm sure they will check you tomorrow, esspecially since you'll be induced in a week, they will probably want to know where you are at now.


----------



## needafriend

UGH...thats all I can say and type. I am done


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hear you on the pain I really do...I have to breathe through them and keep going. I keep telling myself the more pain the closer I am to getting a baby. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Carole...rough day?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Whats wrong Carole?


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I hear you on the pain I really do...I have to breathe through them and keep going. I keep telling myself the more pain the closer I am to getting a baby. LOL



I wish I could :( It's constant, feels like my muscles are being ripped or something? I'm getting some serious BH's right now...yay!! I haven't felt any in a week or so. Take comfort in regardless of what happens you only have a week left...can you believe it?! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No I really can't believe that its so close...and I keep telling myself there is a chance that his lungs arent' ready. But today after church I was laying down cause I had a horrible headache and I had my hand on the bottom part of my bump and there was a constant movement but didn't feel like hiccups...I really think it was him practicing his breathing.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Carole, I hope today is a better day.

Reeds, that is really cool that you're just a week away from.holding Gunner and you could feeling him moving like that!!!!! Are they doing the amnio this week or next week?

Nicole, I have no idea what that brand of car seat was. I'll have to call my sister. It might not have been for newborns, it might have been the next size up.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole I hope that pains gets better soon. XX

Carole hope your day got better. 

Tiger they will do the amino next monday...I thought about asking for them to do it friday just so we know for sure if we will be induced monday or not but I am not sure yet. 

I am really just wondering what his weight will be today..other than huge. LOL Oh and last week I gained 2lbs between appts...I wonder what I have gained this weekend.


----------



## mommy2lexi

What time is your appt? Can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Do you guys know anything about this SPD/PGP stuff everyone talks about? I'm now wondering if that is what is going on w/ my pains (and yours Carole!). I've never heard about either before this forum, but this crap is getting really old. I can't walk a lot of the time, horrible to pick up Lexi and I just feel like a fat lazy bum :( And it's SOOO much worse at night, John has to help me off couch and bathroom runs are beyond horrible and now something down there (like the front of my hips) keeps popping every time I try and get outta bed.


----------



## needafriend

Ladies....just dropping kids off at school, making a trip to the drug store for an oral enema. I am done. Will comment on all your situtaions when I get back as I am running behind.


----------



## needafriend

K...Nicole, it does sound like u may be suffering from SPD. When is your next Dr apt?

Reeds.....let us know what Dr says. 

Lilies....My stroller/car seat is graco, I can't imagine spending a crazy amount of $$ of that stuff, it gets beat up and dirty after one kid.

AFM....yesterday sucked. I could hardly sit as baby was sooo high in my ribs. I couldnt even type on the pc as reaching in fron of me was impossible. Now today, he is so low its cramping and achy. But I still feel him high just not as unbareable. I just got back from the drugstore and bought a citro-mag, guess I will be on the toliet most of the day. Oh well....if it doesnt start anything at least I will get cleanned out as I am constipated these last days. wish me luck


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh Carole I'm sorry :( I hope the stuff you got helps you out. I remember the last few weeks of LExi's pregnancy she had a foot stuck in my ribs and it can be SOOO painful! Hope you feel better soon hun.


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Nicole....I hope u get some relief from your cramps


----------



## needafriend

what did i do....i feel like shit even more so. going to lay down....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Feel like shit literaly? Poor thing :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, Jeff has taken citro-mag before, it takes a couple of hours to kick in so I'm sure shortly after laying down you were back up to go to the bathroom.

Nicole, what does SPD stand for?

I'm sorry you two are so uncomfortable! I hope there is some relief real soon for you both!

No update from Reeds yet?

So starting Saturday there would be a smug of sticky yellowish CM when I wiped, almost greenish. Didn't notice Sunday and today it was there again, each time I went to the bathroom it was just one little smug like a booger but it was occurring more frequently so I went to the ob today to get checked out for an infection. Not only did I test clean but she couldn't see what I kept seeing earlier. Felt like a paranoid preggo!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sorry about the discharge that led to prego paranoia! I'm sure they understand though, we all freak!!

I'd never heard of SPD until this forum. But it stands for Symphysis Pubis Dysfuction. Basically it says that it's when the ligaments down in your pubic area become to relaxed and stretchy which makes the pelvic joint unstable. I match a ton of the symptoms, but I know when I bring it up to my dr. she will just say it's normal prego pains, like everyone else does. EVen if it is SPD there is nothing they can do but pills and I don't really wanna go that route. But, it's making it to where I can't walk much and if I do then I can't walk at all the next day...not to mention picking up Lexi, etc. I know a lot of the girls on the forum get induced early for it, but the more I read on inductions, the more they scare me!! LOL!

So other than your bugger discharge (LOL...sorry!) how are you feeling Tiger?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole:

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry all my ladies are feeling poorly. 

Nicole mose drs don't reconize the SPD as far as they are concerned that is what comes with pregnancy. 

Carole I so hope you get to feeling better. 

Well as for today I have been trying to get on all day but BNB is so slow I got mad and shut everything off. Nothing really exciting about my appt...I didn't gain any weight and she had a hard time with measurements cause he is so big...so the guess is 7lbs 10oz which is only 6ozs more than 2 weeks ago so she didn't think it was right. She had a really hard time measuring his head it was so low and the last measurement she took it was 41+6 and his belly was 40+2. SO he is still big. LOL We are set up for the amino at 8am Monday morning and we will go from there. He said he is 99% sure that all will be a go. He didn't check me again and when I asked he said there is really no reason to since we are inducing. So I don't know...been having a lot of BH today and had 6 today while I was on the monitor again.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hear ya, but as far as I am concerned (having had a baby before) not being able to walk and nearly crying when you get up in the middle of the night is not normal for pregnancy. But, I know no one else sees it that way.

SOOO exciting you get to meet Gunner soon!! YIPPEEEE! :)

So, I've been having lots of cramping tonight. They are somewhat painful (not like real contractions though) but not like BHs as they don't go away when I get up and move (that is how you tell the difference right?). These feel like what I felt when I was first in early labor w/ Lexi. At that time I was 1cm dialated and the dr. said I could be that way for weeks. HOpefully this means I am starting to dialate (even if I am I know it could be a long ways away....but gotta get excited right?) :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And even if its "normal" there is no reason for them to leave people in pain like that. Its just not right or fair...there has to be something that can be done. 

When do you go back to the dr Nicole? I so hope you have made some progress...


----------



## mommy2lexi

My appt. is on Wednesday for the group b strep test and an internal. Even though you can stay at 1 forever, I just hope I am there!! LOL! Oh yeah, also having a growth scan :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOoohooo you get to see Lucas again! :) I hope so and maybe he can give you some advice for some pain relief. 

My group B strep was negative. So happy about that.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is a pic of Gunner today. 

He was givning up great profile views even if we couldn't see the top of his head well. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I hope she can give me some advice too! So crazy I can't wait until that appt...to see my lil guy again and to have an internal. And those damn things hurt so badly, but I can't wait to get them started...LOL!

That new pic of Gunner is great, so clear!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well Reeds, it sounds like Monday will definitely be a go for you and Gunner! I know you're ready to feel like you again but are you nervous?

Nicole, any chance you'd be interested in seeing a chiropractor who's certified in prenatal adjustments? I know everything is really loose down there but maybe it would help relieve some pressure.

Other than the booger (it really did look like one!) I just feel fat! And heartburn is starting to bother me more at night. Since I went to the ob today I now have my "nurse's apt" to go over my "what to expect" crap next Wednesday. I wish I could just bypass that,


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaaay, a Gunner picture! That is a good profile but the poor thing looks cramped!

Is it common to have step before giving birth or something?

Nicole, why an internal scan?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am very nervous. I still really feel like I have a lot to do. Even though I have cleaned and cleaned I still feel the need to clean. LOL I am very nervous about giving birth for some reason. 

Tiger I wish you could skip that part too...its just no fun.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They test you for Group B strep...its can cause problems for baby after birth is you have it and not treated with antibiotics 4 hours prior to delivery...it seems there are a lot of woman who carry it but it comes and goes...I was positive for it with Dylan.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger...glad you are doing ok minus the heartburn. I still vote girl...my heartburn with Lexi started early and was horrible the whole way through. Hope yours gets to feeling better though! Only a month or so until you find out what you're cooking...so exciting! How did you like the OB...was it a new person?

I'd def. go see a chiropractor. I've been once before when I was A LOT younger and it felt amazing. Kinda scary to think of getting an adjustment when prego though. But, I have heard lots of ladies get them done and it's supposed to help.

Oh, and the internal isn't a scan, the growth scan will be regular. The internal is an internal exam where they stick finger(s) up there to see if you are dialating. When I was pregnant with Lexi it hurt pretty bad to get done. Probably partly b/c I wasn't expecting it! But they do it at every appt from here out. I'm so excited to start getting them done now...even if they do still hurt!! LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am very nervous. I still really feel like I have a lot to do. Even though I have cleaned and cleaned I still feel the need to clean. LOL I am very nervous about giving birth for some reason.
> 
> Tiger I wish you could skip that part too...its just no fun.

LOL, I can't imagine what else you could do to feel more prepared! Is the nervousness more about concern for Gunner's lung development?

That's interesting about the strep, I didn't know you could be carrying it and not know it.

I have a feeling the HB is going to get worse when I get bigger.

I did see a different Dr, this one is female and she's a tiny little thing! I appreciated her squeezing me in at the end of the day and I'll follow up with her.

Nicole, I could see how the internal exam is uncomfortable esp when there's so much pressure down there! But yeah for getting checked! You're getting closer to seeing Lucas!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger 13 weeks!! Happy 2nd tri. :) 

I am not really nervous about his lungs...I think the fact the placenta is so low laying and his size even though he really wasn't that big yesterday I think he will be the same size as Dylan maybe a bit bigger.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, what's your zip code? I know a great and safe adjusting technique that is perfect for PG women. I'm going to see if there's a practicioner here for myself.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL! I almost forgot I'm 13wks today! Of course I'm a bit occupied, I have to go to the bathroom sooo badly but can't b.c there's a patient here right now. :loo:


----------



## mommy2lexi

YAYYYY second tri Tiger!! Very cool!

My zip is 32626, but we go to Gainesville (we call it town...lol) for everything, a zip there is 32608.

Sandi, I thought the placenta had moved out of the way?


----------



## mommy2lexi

So, I woke up this morning feeling much better, just a little pressure, but I am able to walk! So...I am going to get a couple things done around here. Not too much, maybe I need to find a healthy balance between doing nothing and doing everything...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Glad your feeling better Nicole. Try not to do too much so the pain keeps minimual. X


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, there's four ppl in the general Gainesville area, no one is.certified but they have the equipment so I would just ask how much experience they have and how many seminars they've been to.

There's Andrew Rudolph @ 7094 NW 52nd Terrance, no phone listed on this site but I'm sure if you googled him there would be one.

John Johnston @ 1403 NW 13th St, (352) 373-5510.

Eric McTureous @ 5709 SW 75th St, (352) 264-8780.

Sally Martin @ 8602 SW 42nd Place, (352) 335-4268.

Geoff Powell @ 14212 W Newberry Rd, Newberry, FL (353) 331-9229.

And the technique is Impulse Adjusting.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh, and ask if they have a pregnancy pillow for you to lay on your belly.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks so much for the info! I'll def. go over it w/ my dr. tomorrow! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Look at this cute bedding Jeff found! He's all about finding products made in the USA.

https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Cotton-Tale-Paradise-4-piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/3289051/product.html

https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Safety-1st-LiteWave-Laguna-Travel-System/4787424/product.html


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, just tell your doctor it's like an Activator Gun but it's electric to give more pulses.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Nicole, just tell your doctor it's like an Activator Gun but it's electric to give more pulses.

A WHAT?! NOw I am scared :haha:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Look at this cute bedding Jeff found! He's all about finding products made in the USA.
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Cotton-Tale-Paradise-4-piece-Crib-Bedding-Set/3289051/product.html
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Baby/Safety-1st-LiteWave-Laguna-Travel-System/4787424/product.html

 

Oh my goodness I love them both. YOu know I am partial to any decor that is jungle-y :) And that travel system is beautiful and neutral! Are you guys getting most things neutral now when you find them and then passing on to baby #2?


----------



## mommy2lexi

And let me just say it's so nice to see you looking at baby stuff and getting excited...girl you deserve it :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

:rofl: It's not really a gun! Not all MD will know what the Impulse Adjustor is but they'll know what an Activator is.

The neutral is exactly what we're going for since we want to try for a second baby right away.

LOL! And I love shopping but baby shopping is 100% better! :winkwink:


----------



## needafriend

BNB sucks today....had to PM each ya on fb ...will try this again.

Hello....What a crazy last 24hrs.

Lilies...Congrats on 13 weeks, I had the snotty yellowish crap too. Odd eh. Love the stroller/car seat set and the bedding set is nice and bright. I did animals with my first as well. 

Reeds...how exciting to have your baby coming soooo soon. I cant wait to see his pic, he looks so much like daddy already.

Nicole, glad your feeling somewhat better today. I hope your Dr tells u on wed that your already dialted and things are moving along. I would check into that chiropracter thing like lilies said. Anything for some relief.

AFM.....what a horrible day yesterday...worst ever. I was so weak and dizzy, nausated. I went to the hospital at 3:30 as I was contracting (which I have been for weeks) but baby wasnt moving like normal. I could hardly stand and get dressed cause I was soooo weak. My face was beet red too.....I was checked into labour and del, Joe came up and met me there from work. They ran a ton of tests, I have protein in my urine, bp was 155/68. Then it was lower, baby finally started moving after an ice water. They were worried I had a virus and ran a ton of tests. Finally at 10pm, results were back and other than some odd findings in my urine, all was good. Sugar level was 4.5 which is textbook. BP was low then high. Still dizzy but was not nauseated as they gave me gravel via needle in the ass. Dr was worried that I have preclampsia....he did an enternal and cervic is high and closed. He wants me followed closely by my baby Dr. I happened to have an apt today and saw him.
I lost 4lbs and am now smaller than pre pg. ODD as hell as I do eat. BP was 140/80 which he was happy about and he thought last nites numbers were fine too???? He doesn't seem concerned at all. I have my last apt next wed and section on monday am. I feel a fair bit better today but still kinda weak. Baby seems somewhat lower today which is a nice change for my ribcage. 

Soooo...Lilies, you have a ton to look forward too...LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

OMG Carole! What a night huh? Sounds misserable :( I'm so sorry...since you keep having problems would they consider moving up the section? Is there anything they do about the protein in your urine? BP is high, no? I'm surprised the dr. isn't concerned, I guess maybe he is just saying the lower number is ok, but the top number is high! Even though you didn't get answers I'm glad you went to the dr. Do you think any of it was the result of the laxatives?


----------



## needafriend

No....they laughed about the laxitives. LOL, he isnt concerned about any of the BP numbers. He said after 160 is when they get worried and my lower number is never above 100. Whatever. I actually asked him today if we could do the section next week since I feel so shitty with the dizziness etc. He said he was out of town and no, I have to suck it up. He wants me to rest for the next 2 weeks and take it off work. LOL...how the heck am I to do that. I explained I cant nor will i kick out my clients. This is their home too now. What an odd thing for him to say. Oh well.....My bp is going low then high so thats what causing the dizziness and since its not always up, they cant put me on pills. 

I hope your Dr tells u your dilating and irritates that cervic tomorrow for ya


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, really...how are you supposed to take time off work when work is in your house...lol! That is crazy. So what would cause the bp to go high then low then high? Is it just something from pregnancy or a blood sugar issue maybe? I'm so sorry you are having a hard time though. When I didn't hear back from you after you took the laxatives...I was really worried!!!! Figured you were hanging out on the toilet, but still..lol!

Thanks, I hope so too...I've been having somewhat painful cramping for the past two days so hopefully it means something is happening in there..haha.


----------



## needafriend

I had more cramps than actually pooping..LOL.sorry TMI. My sugars were 4.5 which is perfect. They said it just pg related BP and possibly my age is a facter, unsure.
After I had a cool bath yesterday afternoon, I laid on my bed in a tshirt and panties...moaning and beggin my 6 yr old to get me an ice water. I never let him go in the freezer for ice and he was unsure. He asked if he got a treat for helping me ....lol, lil bugger.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Carole what a night. Sorry it was so crappy.. I hope you get to feeing better and so sorry he wouldn't move your section up. Hang in there hun its almost over. 

Tiger I really like that stroller combo and bed set. So cute.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, that's cute he wanted a treat!

I hope you feel better today Carole!

Nicole, what time is your apt today?

Counting down Reeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. Yes the count down is on...5 days EEEKKK!! I am not feeling ready today although I am continuesly anxious about his serious lack of movement and a fear that I am sleeping on him. I haven't been this emotional in a while.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh Sandi, I'm sorry you're feeling emotional, that's never fun. Just remember he's a big boy now in a small space!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Tiger that is what I keep telling myself. As long as I him to wiggle his bum every now and then I am ok...well I am taking my lazy self back to bed. I hope when I wake up some of these emotions will have subsided.


----------



## needafriend

I hear ya on the lack of movement. It kept me up most the nite, I was worried as heck. Finally when I work up I felt the rib tickle. But thats about it. He is stressing me.

How u feeling lilies? Is work going better?

Nicole...how many cm are u dialted? LOL...come on girl!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It would awesome if Nicole came back and was like a 3!! She has been in so much pain. :( 

I feel better after a 3 hour nap. LOL I need to get motivated to get my errands ran.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hey guys, just got home. So, Lucas' guestimated weight today is 7lbs 5ounces. They said he was big and had a big head. I expected that....Lexi had (and has) a huge head too. He's head down ready to go though. I am almost 2cm and 80% effaced. While I know you can stay that way for weeks I was really happy with it! I wasn't expecting to be anything! She asked if I wanted to be induced at 39 weeks, but I really don't. I'm too worried about the chance of needing a c-section b/c of being induced (as the chance goes up)...I say this b/c the healing time with having a newborn and a 2 year old. But, she said if I do make it that far she will strip my membranes and all that as I get closer and b/c of his size she won't let me go past due date. All in all a good visit :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole great visit!! So happy your 2cm...and huni as far as induction with you already being dilated and effaced the chances of a csection for you from induction is very slim...your body is already doing its thing it would just give you the extra push. They would just have to give you poticin to make your contractions that your already having stronger and more productive. But FX maybe you will be the first to go and have a baby this weekend!! ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and our boys are about the same size! :) I was 36+6 monday at my scan and Gunner was suppose to be 7lbs 10oz with a huge melon head. lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL! I know!! Big headed boys. 

My dr. did say that the need for a c-section is usually for the 'first timers' and that since I have had a vaginal birth it wouldn't be that great. But what she is worried about is that it took me so long to push Lexi out and I still needed 'assistance' so that puts me at a great risk of possibly needing a c-section as well. We'll see. It's an option that will just stay there I guess...she won't do prior to 39 weeks anyways, so I'll just see how it's going week by week :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow 2cm!!!!!! That is so cool!!!! I hope you keep progressing along. 

Sandi, glad you're feeling better after that nap!

How are you feeling today Carole and Nicole?

Not much going on with me. I keep poking my fat to see if I can feel the uterus. I can feel the pressure after a walk or if I lay a certain way but that's about it. I hate work....I'm so tired of winy ass people but what can do!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Not 2cm yet...just almost!! She actually said I was "one and a wiggle" lol. I'm thrilled though. Continuing w/ baby eviction, and I gotta wonder if the EPO/RLT is helping!?

LOL...uh-oh, Tigers got the hormones going..hehe! Welcome to our world. And also, I'm sorry if all our complaining is scaring you. Just think, you know it's all worth it since we're all going through it (and tried to - not accidentally) again! Then end just sucks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I was so glad when I got to quit work..I couldn't take anymore of the whining and I was the boss..I just wanted to fire everyone. LOL 

Nicole I am just excited that your dialted. I know you have to do whats best for you and I am sorry if I sounded otherwise. XX

Where is Carole??


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tiger I was so glad when I got to quit work..I couldn't take anymore of the whining and I was the boss..I just wanted to fire everyone. LOL
> 
> Nicole I am just excited that your dialted. I know you have to do whats best for you and I am sorry if I sounded otherwise. XX
> 
> Where is Carole??

Oh you didn't sound like that...sorry if my reply led you to believe that! If he's not here soon, who knows I just may take that induction...lol. I hope it happens before then though!!! Crossing my fingers :winkwink:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, I forgot....after the growth scan the tech was filing in all the parts of the report on the computer...which showed up on the monitor (you know like where they put babes position...etc.) Anways she wrote 'fetal breathing observed' does that mean if he was born now he'd be able to breathe on his own? Possibly a stupid question...just wondering what it meant..lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is one of the things they watch on Gunner's scans every monday. He has to do his "practice" breathing for 30 seconds. Its a amazing to watch. And I am not sure but I am pretty sure that is what it means.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ok guys, another question...lol...sorry! I *think* I just lost a small part of my plug this morning. I dont remember losing it with Lexi...the morning I went into labor with her I just had some blood. This didn't have blood in it, but it was a clear but very slightly yellowish tinted piece of goop with a few strings on the tissue. The gob part was probably about the size of a dime if you were to smoosh it flat (TMI sorry!). So is that plug or just discharge? And if it's plug, I know you can lose it early, but in combination wtih starting to dialate and efface is it a good thing? Also, how much should come out?? Sorry...I sound so dense after having a kid already..but this is new!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like some of your plug to me!! WOOOHOO


----------



## Tigerlilies

Hey Nicole, no worries on scary me, at least now I know that trying to work up to the last minute probably isn't a reality! It's all good stuff to know on what to expect!
Yay on the plug piece!!! It seems like Lucas is going to come early!!!!!

That's really interesting about the breathing thing, it makes total sense that the baby would be practicing before hand but it's something you just don't think about.

Sandi....4 days and counting!!!!!!

Tomorrow I think the baby will get a new flower......


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOw Tiger your already in the third box!! How excititing. ;)

Where is everyone??


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm here.

Very exciting Tiger ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

how u feeling Nicole?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Actually pretty good. Past few days I haven't had the pains nearly as bad, mainly just at night. I've been on/off nauseated which is weird for me since I haven't had that this pregnancy. I lost another TINY piece of the plug (I think....still don't know if either time was plug or just goopy discharge)?? John and I dtd (haven't in a few days) to try and move things along. I wonder if I haven't had the pains b/c we haven't dtd?? Might need to do it every night to get this kid out!! LOL!

How are you feeling Sandi? ONly a few days left!! Wish I KNEW when it was going to happen, that is the control freak in me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is good the pain has susided some. I have been a bit nauseated on and off as well...I wonder if its our bodies getting ready?? 

Tj and I dtd last night cause I was having alot of BH and tons of back pain so I was hoping it would get something going. THis is TMI but we was getting ready and he was like your all SWELLED UP!!! It freaked him out. LOL I was like its normal I am getting ready to have a baby...I thought he was gonna not do it for a second...I had keep saying its ok. lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

How weird....I wonder if the nausea means anything?! Hard for me to tell from LExi's b/c I was sick the whole time...this is new to this pregnancy.

OMG....I am dying laughing b/c John said the SAME thing. It didn't freak him out but he was like...yeah, I think baby is ready. I said huh? WHy? He said he's never seen it swollen like that...ROFL! I haven't noticed but I can't see it, and we just dtd days ago and I guess it wasn't AS swollen he said.


----------



## mommy2lexi

And I don't really think any of the things that happen to us anymore are TMI hehe :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL so true. I can't see it either but I knew from showering I was quite swollen I just didn't think he would notice that much. hahah I should have know. Then today when I said something about it not working he goes well no he is not gonna come out he thinks there is a snake there....I was like what??!!! He is crazy. But I think we will keep it up even though I does give me serious cramps...I want to be somewhat dilated on Monday. 

I am really nervous that his lungs won't be ready and I will have gotten my hopes up just to be told no.


----------



## mommy2lexi

hehehehe!! Funny!

You could already be dialated right? I mean they haven't done an internal b/c you are getting induced....or did I miss something? 

Don't worry hun, I am sure his lungs will be great and give huge wails once he comes out! After all he's been doing the practice breathing and all...I bet he'll be fine :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah he said that there was no point cause he is basing the inducation off the amino...but you know I would have still liked to have an idea. Silly I know.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Not silly..it makes sense.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks. I have a very busy weekend. I will be going to get a pedi on saturday and getting my Jeep all clean and making sure the house is spotless...all the laundry done, resweep, mop and dust. I don't want to worry about anything come monday. Oh and I have to redye my hair. Grays have popped through. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...just got my hair cut and highlighted today myself.

Oh...good idea, I may go get a pedi...I heard they can get labor going b/c of the pressure points!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was planning on getting it cut, colored and highlighted but decided to save some money and do it myself...My Dylan's 8th bday is April 1 and I would rather spend the money on him.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm not allowed to dye my own hair anymore...LOL. I have naturally dirty blonde hair and it's hard to color. I've accidently turned it pink, purple and orange. So John said I'm no longer allowed to do it myself...haha!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I think I have done those colors on purpose!! hahah I have been every color imaginable. My hair is so dark though it doesn't pull blonde well so I stay pretty dark. I really love doing hair and wanted to be a hair dresser at one point but now I just wanna stay home. Lazy me. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Hiya ladies, hopw your all perfect. I am off to Walmart to walk this baby out as I dry heave through the aisles.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole been wondering about you. Seems the nause bug has got us all....I am hoping its a sign the end if near! FX he decided to cooperate but either way not long now. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

lol, Sandi you're to funny, not only is the house spotless but the car too! I love it! The pedicure sounds like a great idea! I could so use one but Nicole's right, it can cause contractions to get your feet worked on so I'll be holding off until 35wks.

So the v-jayjay gets swollen when you get close to giving birth huh.....that's totally going to freak Jeff out when I want to dtd by that time! lol

Sorry everyone is feeling yucky. You'd think that would be the last thing to happen now that the babies have dropped. Hopefully it won't last long.

Carole, just don't break your water in Walmart! The little old ladies who work there might slip! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Yeah I am silly that way. Yes my vjayjay is very swollen. It happened with my other pregnancies as well so I guess its normal. 

How are you today Tiger?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm okay, I had to work in another office today, and I like that office but any other office except my own, I get exposed to more radiation but their room isn't lead lined like mine which is common not to have it lead lined but it is minimal risk but I'm P&P (pregnant and paranoid) I'd rather have the least amount as possible even if it's more job. And what sucks, I have to go back next Tuesday too. I did purchase a lead lined apron to wear when I have to go to another office, but it's not going to be in until the end of next week.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh wow that would be scary. Is there anyway you can get out of it?


----------



## Tigerlilies

No, not at all. I'm not busy enough at my office for the cooperate heads and Gastonia needs help. So they rescheduled what patients I did have on Tuesday so I could do this and THEN told me about it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh man that must be frustrating.


----------



## Tigerlilies

It is and I hate it but I have to work. So wish I could win the lotto! :haha:


----------



## needafriend

Calgon take me away....I got a perm today. WHat was I thinking...its sooo tight.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You are brave with all those pregnancy hormones getting a perm. It will relax though right? I have never had a perm just a relaxer for my curls. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow...Tiger I am so sorry about the work issues :( 

Carole...yay on the perm...glad you got something done for yourself. I've always wanted a perm but with my hair being naturally blonde and the actual strands thin (but lots of it) the hairstylists have always said it will shrivel up and fall out. Since you are on here I guess your Walmart walk didn't make babes come.

Sandi...hope you do some relaxing over the weekend and prepare yourself for Monday.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gonna reclean my house and my jeep. Getting a pedi tomorrow and then Sunday church and then baby shower with my close friends and my side of the family at Pizza Hut. 

Carole I bet your still beautiful with tight curls...what kind of perm did you get? Just curls, waves or a spiral?


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, Carole, I want a picture!!!!!!!!


----------



## needafriend

NO PICTURE...it looks horrible. Like blond nappy long hair. Its not even curly. Its FUZZY and fried looking. I have shampoo'ed it twice and it still not relaxing. It was a spiral and it was too tight for my long hair. I hate it....but know it will get better in a few weeks. 

Sandy....u must be gettin excited. 

Lilies...almost 14 weeks....amazing girl. Almost time to feel it.

Nicole...where is the baby?


----------



## Tigerlilies

You might have to get that hot oil stuff for hair, helps with damaged hair, V something, I can't remember exactly what it's called. My sister got a perm a few years ago and they fried her hair, that helped some but she did have to do multiple treatments. I'm sorry hun!

I can't wait to start feeling the baby though I am feeling a ligament twinge on the left side of my pelvic bone, been feeling that for a week now. Sometimes pressure right there too. I want to do more baby shopping sooooo badly but I really want to find out the sex before we get too much.

Sandi is now 2 days away from holding Gunner, Carole is only 9 days away! And I'm sure Lucas will be coming shortly thereafter!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Will the perm just fall out Carole? Like will it relax into a spiral?

LOL...he's still in there. I walked all over Walmart today so that was good. Been getting a lot of cramping in the evenings/nights past few days...hoping that means something. Everyone thinks I'll go early...we'll see. My guess is April 5th, John's guess is April 7th. Funny...our anniversary is the 7th and my bday is the 11th :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole get you some VO5 Hot oil treatment or you if hve a Sally's beauty supply get you a cholestrol treatments it will help your hair. I get the frizzy dried hair easily from it being natural curly. 

WIll catch up with everyone tomorrow I am off to bed been a long day..


----------



## mommy2lexi

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK tomorrow Sandi (before I forget...my memory SUCKS lately). I'm sure all will go wonderfully but be sure to keep us posted :)

I've been having some mild cramping for a few days and now already today (normally it's been coming in the evenings). I'm sure they are just BH's, but they don't go away when I am up/moving....just constant...like mild period cramps. Hope this means I'm dialating more or something!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Nicole. I will update when I can but I am sure most of it will be my journal cause I will be on Tj's phone. 

Here is the schedule for tomorrow...have to be at dr office at 8am we will be hookedup for a NST for 15/20 min then go back for the amino. WHich Tj has decided that he can't watch cause he didn't realize they were sticking a long needle in my belly close to Gunner but I think I will be fine by myself....frm there its back on the monitors for a hour til we get the results and if they are positive I guess we will be told to be at the hospital at a certain time.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow Sandi, good luck! I hope you'll be able to sleep tonight since I'm sure you're so excited!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Nicole, I hope you are dilating! When's your next apt?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Just curious, has anyone starting lactating yet and if so when did it start?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I thought I would share my possible last bump pic


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Wow Sandi, good luck! I hope you'll be able to sleep tonight since I'm sure you're so excited!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you.
> 
> Nicole, I hope you are dilating! When's your next apt?

This Wednesday :) When's your next one?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Just curious, has anyone starting lactating yet and if so when did it start?


Do you mean like leaking? I've been leaking a TINY bit of the collostrum stuff for a few months...but really only if pressure is put on my bbs, my nipple is squeezed or something like that. With Lexi I didn't have ANYthing come out until after she was born. Are you leaking?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tigerlilies said:


> Just curious, has anyone starting lactating yet and if so when did it start?

No leakage here yet...but I didn't with my others either. :shrug:


----------



## needafriend

Hi ladies...

Good luck sandy tomorrow and may God watch over u and baby gunner.

Lilies....I have been leaking for months but only if I squish it out.

Nicole....Good luck with the cramping, hope it turns into something more.

AFM....not feeling good at all. Last nite I was dizzy non stop. Slept ok, was dizzy this morning bad, almost to the point of passing out. We were going to go pick up a used big screen TV go bought off the internet for his man cave garage and I was freaking out as I was going to pass out. We went to the hospital and they admitted me. Had IV, baby monitored...my BP is now 88/58. Its too low. They kept me there for almost 6 hours and said they could admit me til next monday, but there is nothing they can do. They would not take baby this soon as the low bp is no risk to him at all....just me with passing out. I feel so gross...I would take back my mild dizziness for this any day and not compain one bit. Oh well....one week and I am done.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Carole. I hope your Bp levels out and you get to feeling better.


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Good luck sandy tomorrow and may God watch over u and baby gunner.
> 
> Lilies....I have been leaking for months but only if I squish it out.
> 
> Nicole....Good luck with the cramping, hope it turns into something more.
> 
> AFM....not feeling good at all. Last nite I was dizzy non stop. Slept ok, was dizzy this morning bad, almost to the point of passing out. We were going to go pick up a used big screen TV go bought off the internet for his man cave garage and I was freaking out as I was going to pass out. We went to the hospital and they admitted me. Had IV, baby monitored...my BP is now 88/58. Its too low. They kept me there for almost 6 hours and said they could admit me til next monday, but there is nothing they can do. They would not take baby this soon as the low bp is no risk to him at all....just me with passing out. I feel so gross...I would take back my mild dizziness for this any day and not compain one bit. Oh well....one week and I am done.


OMG Carole, that is horrible. I'm so sorry hun :( Maybe you should have let them admit you till section, at least they can monitor everything that way. I'm shocked they would not take baby a week early, I mean to me that is a justifiable reason to section early. And it's not like it would be that early!!! And I remember how shitty those days felt where my bp dropped that low. It's a scary time...and miserable!


----------



## needafriend

Thanks ladies....it is a horrible feeling to feel disconnected from your body and not be able to do anything about it. Joe was some what pissed and let it be known to the Dr...he said...so, next time she is dizzy and if she passes out, I should just leave her on the floor, throw a cold clothe on her and continue to watch tv? LOL....Oh well...Joe is being AMAZING and doesnt want me doing nothing. He even went to butt heads now to get the kids back and he swore he would never go there again as he hates him so much.


----------



## mommy2lexi

HAHA...the things our men do for us ;) In my case I should say the things my hubby puts up with. I'm such a bitch this pregnancy I just can't wait to be 'normal' again...before I really hurt someone...lol.

Try and take it easy for the next week. Let the boys and Joe help out as much as possible and rest!! Easier said then done...I know.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Well..I'm off to bed..good luck tomorrow Sandi, can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi guys :)

I was wondering if you all know anything about membrane stripping/sweeps? I am thinking of asking for one Wed. but don't know if that is too early? I'm completely over all this and the way I look at it, my dr offered an induction at 39 weeks, so a sweep at almost 38 shouldn't be that big of a deal. I dunno though. I don't know what you need to be (dialation and effacement wise) for it to be done. I just want to do SOMEthing!! LOL! I asked on the forum and no one wants to answer me, go figure.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks for the lactating info. I'm myself but Jeff keeps.asking me I will, he's a bit obsessed with it.

Oh Carole, I hope you can just rest for the next week with no worries. I'm sure that's not easy with your clients either.

So I read Sandi's journal, amnio went fine. I'm sure by now they induced her! The last bump picture was awesome but now I'm ready for Gunner's first picture outside the womb!

Nicole, what's a member sweep do? Are you sweeping the amniotic sac?


----------



## needafriend

I have heard of sweeps but not sure exactly what they are???....anything that will help in my opinion.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Here's what a sweep is (easier for me to copy and paste then try and describe it myself)

"How are they carried out? 

Usually, a membrane sweep will be carried out by your doctor or midwife either while you're at home or in the doctors surgery itself. They are performed during an internal examination and involve your midwife inserting a finger into your cervix (to stretch it a little) and then making a firm, circular, sweeping movement around the neck of your womb. This movement helps to separate your cervix from the membranes of the sac that is currently housing your baby, and is a procedure that helps to stimulate the release of prostaglandins - the hormones that signal to your brain that it's time to start labour. "

I heard it hurts...but hell doesn't everything from here on out? I don't know if she will do one so early, but I think I will ask. Doesn't hurt to try right?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Definitely doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## mommy2lexi

So how are you guys doing today? 

Carole: how are you and your tight perm feeling? ;)

I seriously feel like I am starting my period soon. LOL. Lots of on/off period like cramps and that tightness that you get down in your pelvic region before your period comes. What gives? And this nausea is making me feel like I'm about to get a tummy bug. 

Is that like what you've been having Carole or are you having full on "cant talk through them" kinda contractions?


----------



## needafriend

Sounds exactly what I am feeling....the odd time I feel somewhat breathless. 
My perm is somewhat tolerable today as I blowdryed it and sqrunched it which made it look alittle better. Still un even curl, tight on top and loose on the length.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Does the perm hurt to be tight like that?

At least we are in the same boat. I've told a few people that and they said it sounds like early labor? Maybe you won't make it to your section date!! HOw nice would that be to go a bit early?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm tired and cranky.

So no news on Reeds?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm with you on the tired and cranky part!! You never said...when is your next appt? I'm sure you don't feel like it, but it seems like your time is flying!

I saw an update on another thread from a person she's friends w/. She was 2cm so they started the induction and then a few hours later she had progressed to 3cm....not sure anything else though. Seems like inductions can be really long processes.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry Nicole, Wednesday I have that nurse interview garbage and I see the doctor afterward but I don't know if I'm getting an U/S. I did order me a pregnancy body pillow tonight! I can't wait for that one to come in!

Hmm, sounds like Sandi is dilating a bit slow. Hopefully things have or will progress faster.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Cool...we both have appts on Wed! Hope it goes well :) I know the beginning appts feel like such a complete waste of time, huh?

YAY on the prego pillow!! I always wanted one and never got one b/c I don't think it would fit in the bed w/ us...LOL...since the dog sleeps in between John and I. Speaking of dogs, how is your little dog doing?


----------



## Tigerlilies

We have soooo many pillows on the bed, most of them are.Jeff's that end up in the floor!

Hannah had a bit of a relapse a few days ago so Jeff is being very strict on the cage rest now. I can't even hold her on the couch. He's very concerned that we'll have to put her down in a year or two b.c she's not really healing.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Aww, I'm so sorry about Hannah :( Does she make herself relapse by not resting? It's so hard with dogs (and kids)...not like they remotely understand the 'you need to rest' concept.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well we took her for a walk in a dog stroller and now we think the vibration might have made her worse, plus when we let her out she would walk all around the back yard before actually going so now Jeff made an enclosure and Jeff thinks her being on the couch makes for more activity vs. being in the cage. So it's a trial and error for us too.

Yeah know, I feel nauseous and even though the baby still isn't all that big, my belly fills less full if that makes sense. It's making me anxious about my apt fir tomorrow.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hope she can get all better soon!!! It's hard I'm sure.

I'm sure all is fine...you have every reason to stress it though after what you've been through. Happy 14 weeks btw!! When is the last time your co-worker scaned you?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Last Wednesday, baby was wiggling but got itself cramped in another corner where the placenta is. I wonder if my uterus is still tilted and that why she's not utilizing the space. You have a tilted uterus too right? Actually tilted and flipped. How big did baby get before if straightened out?


----------



## needafriend

Happy 14 weeks lilies...yay. 

Nicole...hope your apt goes well and Dr says he can see the baby...lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Last Wednesday, baby was wiggling but got itself cramped in another corner where the placenta is. I wonder if my uterus is still tilted and that why she's not utilizing the space. You have a tilted uterus too right? Actually tilted and flipped. How big did baby get before if straightened out?

Yeah, mine was tiltled and flipped, and my cervix is tilted too. I'm not sure when it fixed itself though. Were you feeling the wiggling last week?


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Happy 14 weeks lilies...yay.
> 
> Nicole...hope your apt goes well and Dr says he can see the baby...lol


Thanks! I hope so too..but don't think I've made any progress...I've been trying to check myself. It's ok though. I'm going to ask for a sweep...not sure she'll go for it, cross your fingers for me!!

And only 6 days until you are sectioned and done and holding babes :)


----------



## needafriend

Yes..finally...Joe is getting so excited, its sooo cool to see that. He has never talked about it like this. I would say go for the sweep....


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww that is so sweet about Joe!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Aww Carole, just 6 days! That's awesome.

I can't feel baby wiggling but where she was in the u/s I could feel pressure in that part of the uterus but today it's just a much of twinges that I can actually feel in my labia.

I hope that sweep isn't as painful as you say it is!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Please don't worry hun..I'm sure babes is fine in there....just think of all the room she has...probably swimming laps!! What time is your appt? Be sure to fill us in after.

And I don't even care if the sweep hurts...so long as she does it and it works...LOL :) Everything is painful from here out so no biggie.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, geez Nicole, that is so not encouraging for later!

My apt isn't until 2:30. When's yours?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> LOL, geez Nicole, that is so not encouraging for later!
> 
> My apt isn't until 2:30. When's yours?



LOL don't you just love me?! hehe. Don't worry hun..it's so minimal in the grand scheme of things. As much as we suffer it must be worth it or we wouldn't all do it again!!

My appt is at 11:20...which means I will get seen closer to 12 :haha: then go out to lunch w/ my mom and all that good stuff. I'll be able to update around the same time you will :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

:rofl: I'll try to keep the "all worth it in the end" in my mind when it's my turn!

I hear ya about not being seen on time!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, what's the news from your apt?

I still at mine. The nurse did the Doppler, it was very faint tiring to pick up the HR with the tilted uterus and thru the fat! HR is 152. They keep trying to repeat blood work that I had done at the other ob office (before I went to the fertility clinic). Some I.couldn't avthe but the doctor seemed understanding about financial concerns. My next "official" US is at 18wks for the organ scan and hopefully a peak b/n the legs!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Dublicate. Sorry.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Nicole, what's the news from your apt?
> 
> I still at mine. The nurse did the Doppler, it was very faint tiring to pick up the HR with the tilted uterus and thru the fat! HR is 152. They keep trying to repeat blood work that I had done at the other ob office (before I went to the fertility clinic). Some I.couldn't avthe but the doctor seemed understanding about financial concerns. My next "official" US is at 18wks for the organ scan and hopefully a peak b/n the legs!


Glad you got to hear the hb...does that put your mind at ease at all? You've made it past the biggest hurdle, the first trimester. I'm so happy for you...does it feel 'real' now? I know it did for me after the m/c making it to the second tri :) And shut up on the fat..you look great girl! The tilted uterus does make it hard though. Shitty they want to repeat blood work (probably just to get your money and insurance!!! *******s!). OHHHHH I can't wait till your next U/S!

AFM...my appt was kinda a waste. Dr. won't do a sweep until next wed. (which is fine...I'm just impatient!) so I didn't bother getting an internal until then either. She did say that if I haven't gone into labor by the 9th, she'll more than likely induce me...so I guess that is my countdown...until the 9th (or sooner if Lucas is nice!!) :) Nice to have a date to look forward to!


----------



## Tigerlilies

It honestly doesn't feel real yet....it's silly I know, I've had my coworker scan me enough but lately my symptoms are so mild and I can't feel the baby yet so I just feel fat!

At least the doctor is willing to do the sweep! I was concerned the doctor would have said no so that's good! Yay on a goal date! Did you say earlier your b-day is the 11th or someone else in your family? So at most just 10 days after today and Carole is now what....5 days?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> It honestly doesn't feel real yet....it's silly I know, I've had my coworker scan me enough but lately my symptoms are so mild and I can't feel the baby yet so I just feel fat!
> 
> At least the doctor is willing to do the sweep! I was concerned the doctor would have said no so that's good! Yay on a goal date! Did you say earlier your b-day is the 11th or someone else in your family? So at most just 10 days after today and Carole is now what....5 days?

 

It's not sillly at all...I think it's completely normal after having a loss that it doesn't seem really. I felt a bit 'safer' in second tri, but honestly it's just now starting to feel real with being so close to the end. Oh and don't worry too much about feeling baby....just so you know I didn't feel Lexi until between 19-20 weeks!

Yes, she is willing, the biggest thing is she said the hospital isn't too keen on 'interventions' prior to 39 weeks. At my next appt I'll be 38+5 and she said that is good enough...lol. Yup...my bday is the 11th and our anniversary is the 7th!! I'm hoping to go before the induction of course.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Then I hope that sweep really gets the ball rolling for you!

So I was walking around the house half undressed out of my work clothes just b.c.....and Jeff asked what's wrong with my belly button, I said nothing, what are you talking about, I look down and it's already starting to stretch out! LOL I am NOT that far along to have my belly button stretching out already!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I miss chatting should be home tomorrow I so hope if all well. Xx


----------



## needafriend

LIlies....yay for the stretching bellybutton...lol. I was paranoid after my mc with this baby but I am with Nicole. your sooo past the scary stage. ENJOY the body discomfort that is coming ur way...lol.

Nicole...that kinda sucks about not intervening til 39 w. I know thats why they would'nt do the section sunday. The dr even said he was shocked the Dr was doing mine at 38 w. So I guess I should shut up. 
I went to my LAST Dr apt today. was given all my prenatal records to take to hospital tmorrow for my pre-admission/pre-op. YAY...This was a different dr as mine is away this week. Dr did my strep b and said baby doesn't seem very big. She said baby is on an angle towards my right rib cage. He is not straight at all...lol. OH my goodness...we are having babies...LOL.It's sinking in. My kids are now gone to finish srping break with their dad and then its his weekend. SO I will not see them til monday supper time when Joe brings them to hospital to see baby. Ed..my ex, let me trade weekends and the kids get to be here for the baby party and when all my family is here. He does has a heart. 
Joe is off work fri around noon for two weeks....we are cleaning out the shed for the new clients treasures that he brought with him....(hoarder) and go out for a nice supper sat or sun nite. WOW.....iam all smiles. Hope u girls are happy too...God is sooo good!!


----------



## needafriend

Hey reeds....what a cutie u have, cant wait for the birth story. Why such a long stay?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Labor sucked. Lol 20 plus hours and tore hurt tail bone and damaged my uretha I think that's how its spelled. Lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

So good for to hear from you Carole!! Glad you are in better spirits. I sooooo cannot believe we are having these babies soon! Crazy huh? I'm glad the ex was being nice enough to trade weekends...that will be so nice :) Basically sounds like you have a great weekend planned! Are you getting nervous at all?

I know...I was pretty bummed about no sweep today, but it's all good...I understand and don't really feel I need early intervention...just wanted it...lol. I was surprised when she said she would plan on inducing on the 9th. Mainly just bc his head is measuring pretty big and I had a hard time w/ Lexi's dome piece...haha!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Labor sucked. Lol 20 plus hours and tore hurt tail bone and damaged my uretha I think that's how its spelled. Lol

wow...long labor :( Sorry it was horrible hun. Were you dialated and effaced prior to induction? My dr. said induction would be easy enough so long as I was where I am at now or progressed (preferably) by the 9th. I wonder if that has anything to do with anything? 

Is the damage from pushing? How long did you push for? 

Gunner is adorable though...gotta make up for it all :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was a 2 and 90% effaced. They started it with a pill under my uterus. And was already contracting regularly. Got stuck at a 3 then he broke my water...but I will post the whole story when I get home. On th's phone and I don't like the touch screen. Lol But yes pushing was awful his hr would drop every time he dropped into the birth canal.


----------



## Tigerlilies

needafriend said:


> LIlies....yay for the stretching bellybutton...lol. I was paranoid after my mc with this baby but I am with Nicole. your sooo past the scary stage. ENJOY the body discomfort that is coming ur way...lol.

LOL



needafriend said:


> Joe is off work fri around noon for two weeks....we are cleaning out the shed for the new clients treasures that he brought with him....(hoarder) and go out for a nice supper sat or sun nite. WOW.....iam all smiles. Hope u girls are happy too...God is sooo good!!

Oh yay!!!! You do sound so excited!!!! 



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Labor sucked. Lol 20 plus hours and tore hurt tail bone and damaged my uretha I think that's how its spelled. Lol

Oh Reeds, I'm sorry it was so rough. I was thinking Monday night when I went to bed and didn't see any new postings that things might have been progressing slowly. Man, it must hurt to pee right now! But Gunner is so handsome!


----------



## needafriend

Hubby came home from work and said we are going out...took me for wings and then to the casino and we both walked away with $150 each. Awesome nite.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That is awesome Carole! I'd take a night like that!!!! (man you are making me hungry for wings now and it's 9:30 in the morning!)


----------



## needafriend

Where is everyone?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm here. So excited for you Carole...after a great weekend coming up you will be meeting lil man!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Barely here, I've been so busy with work. How are you feeling Carole and Nicole?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I'm feeling fine actually. I mean I have some pains/pressure when I do a lot and the need to pee every 10 minutes or so...but nothing much really. I've got a sudden burst of energy since yesterday and been getting a lot done. I wish I felt shitty, it would make me think things were going to happen...but I'm thinking I'll be here until induction date :( 

How are you feeling Tiger?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well maybe this burst of activity will get you more dilated!

I'm still tired, work is wearing me out. Since I work with low dose radiation, I bought a lead apron to wear and today is my first day at work wearing it. It of course has some weight to it but it didn't seem like much until I had it on for 2hrs. Hot too. Though it's for the baby, I'm glad I only have to wear it when I'm at another office (my office is area is lead lined so I have more protection there but the other offices aren't).


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....That sucks about the lead apron but well needed. I remember being so tired around your time. Now Iam awake early but have these lazy spurts. 

I have a bum/legs? in my right rib so bad yesterday and today I can hardly sit straight. I am waiting for Joe to come home as he will now be on 2 weeks vaca. We are going to organize the shed to move that new clients stuff in there. Fun times...lol

Nicole....pass me some of that energy please.

I had my pre-op yesterday. Section got moved to 12:30pm ...damn, 45 mins later. LOL. They said I wont be out of recovery til 4pm...UGH, thats what sucks about a section.


----------



## Tigerlilies

It's one thing to clean out/store your own stuff but then someone else's stuff? Yeah, your clients are like family but still.

Why is your baby being so stubborn about dropping and staying down there?! Can you even eat breakfast the day of the c-section?


----------



## mommy2lexi

How come so long until you are out of recovery? I thought a section only takes like 20 minutes? Are you nervous at all?

Sorry about the feet in the ribs...I have it now too....always a rib on the right side. Tiger: They say for second (or subsequent babies) they don't fully 'engage' until labor...so they still move around a bit. I know Lucas' head is in my pelvis most of the time, but still get feet and bum in my ribs. It's weird!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That is weird. I guess it's b.c your abdomen stretches more easily with subsequent births?


----------



## needafriend

not nervous at all....still somewhat paranoid he is a girl LOL. 
NOthing to eat after midnite sun til tuesday am...I AM GOING FOR BRUNCH SUNDAY DAMMIT!!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

If the section is Monday how come you can't eat until Tuesday? I'm so confused...lol.

So you still haven't gotten that brunch you've been after? Shame on Joe!! hehe :)


----------



## needafriend

Gecause they cut your muscles and the medication they give u to paralyse u from the chest down can cause major gas and bowel problems. They need to know this medication is out of your system and u can pass gas before u can eat. ( I am sure I will get Joe to sneak me something up. 
As for that brunch, I am to blame as well. I am sooo lazy these days and like to stay at home but if they brought me brunch it would be a different story. LOL
I am going this sunday like it or not...craving homemade waffles and min donuts.

U and lilles need to FB me your email addys so I can send a pic on Monday, if not u will have to wait til wednesday.


----------



## Tigerlilies

How the hell are you going to go that long without eating!!!???? I feel horrible if I wait too long to have my morning snack!

Will FB you now! ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...I was thinking the same thing...I'm such a pig these days, I eat a little bit at a time ALL day long! I remember after I had Lexi I demanded John get me a cheeseburger...got I was starving since you can't eat in labor. But that was only 13 hours or so...not a whole day! 

Maybe they do sections different here? Afterwards will you be on a drip (morphine I think)??

I'm glad you are gonna get your brunch, hope you have a wonderful weekend w/ Joe!!!

Going to FB you now...I want my pictures!!! LOL! :)


----------



## needafriend

I am only allowed fluids...but as said, I will be getting Joe to sneak me in a sandwhich or something. 
We are washing the SUV today, pulling up the third sto & go seat and putting in the babies car seat. AWwww...lol. 
I will log into FB monday afternoon and email u ladies a pic from Joes cell. 

I am getting exicted for u NIcole to have your baby as well. I am curious to see if he looks like Lexi.

Lilies....I have a strong feeling ur having a baby girl. 

Where is reeds.....I hope our chat doesn't peter off after we have these babies and are busy as heck.


----------



## needafriend

Oh....yes they give u pain killers afterwards but I always refuse them as some does go through my breast milk. I will take tylenol if needed.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope you're going to brunch today young lady! ;)

I don't know why, maybe the way I sleep? but I my right SI joint (where the back and the waist bone meet up) is on/off straight up painful! We went out to dinner with MIL and afterwards started walking around Lowe's and I just couldn't, it hurt so bad, I had to go back out to the car and sit. I iced it last night which helped, it's just sore now but since this has been going on I've been chiropractically adjusted twice and it hasn't helped. So I guess this is the beginning of the good stuff!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am so sorry I am behind. I have to admit I have forgotten how much work a newborn is...but he is worth it all. He is a very content baby. Rarely cries. I am so blessed. 

Carole I thought they gave you a epidural during a csection I guess they do it different there..I got to eat right after delivery and I was starving so I couldn't imagine a whole day. I would be so grumpy. LOL. Seriously though I will be praying for you tomorrow and I hope it all goes smoothly and can't wait for my FB update. 

Tiger I am sorry they pain has started...I hope you find some relief. 

Nicole any sign of Mr. Lucas yet??


----------



## needafriend

I will be having an spinal if all goes well tomorrow but u still can't eat after that...only fluids til the drugs are out of my system. NOthing to eat or drink at all from midnite on....oh well.My belly is full of bacon and waffles still...Joe was shocked at how much I ate. 
Thanks for the well wishes ladies...will update u when I can. Can't wait til we all can chat and shareour babies stories. TTYL ladies....-insert smile here!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Can't wait for the update, I'm sure everything will go well!

Tiger...so sorry you are in pain hun. Def. could be the way you are sleeping, suddenly having everything stretch and move and all that can't be helping either. You bought one of those maternity pillows right?? 

Nothing new on my end...go figure. Just waiting. Dr. appt Wed...Dr. said she will do a sweep then (yay..). Hopefully it kick starts something before an induction on Saturday. Other than that just lots of on/off period like cramping here. FUN.


----------



## needafriend

Well girls....slept like crap, just sitting here dying my roots. LOL...going to be heading out the the hosp in an hour. Cross ur fingers I get a private room. First come first serve. UGH.....I am excited but it doesn't seem real. I am sure I will be a total twit once I am sitting there in the hosp. 
Thanks for all the support and the ear when I was bitching.....hugs to u all.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, praying everything went well today and you're recovering okay!!!!!!! Not only can't I wait to see pictures, but I can't wait to find out this baby's name!

Sandi, don't worry about not being able to get on all that much! Totally expected! I figure once Nicole has Lucas I'll be sitting here.....all alone....missing you guys.....No guilt! :)

Nicole, any updates? When do you have another apt?

I did get a pregnancy pillow but it's half a horse shoe so it looks like a candy cane!!! :) I feel like I'm not twisting as much but I did wake up this morning half on my belly anyways. :shrug: At least today it doesn't bother me.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Carole, praying everything went well today and you're recovering okay!!!!!!! Not only can't I wait to see pictures, but I can't wait to find out this baby's name!
> 
> Sandi, don't worry about not being able to get on all that much! Totally expected! I figure once Nicole has Lucas I'll be sitting here.....all alone....missing you guys.....No guilt! :)
> 
> Nicole, any updates? When do you have another apt?
> 
> I did get a pregnancy pillow but it's half a horse shoe so it looks like a candy cane!!! :) I feel like I'm not twisting as much but I did wake up this morning half on my belly anyways. :shrug: At least today it doesn't bother me.

I know!! I can't wait to hear from Carole!!

Awww...you'll never be alone. I'm a good multi-tasker and I still be on all the time to check on you ;) My next appt is Wed. where I'll get an internal and sweep..yay!

Are you worried about sleeping on your belly or does it cause pain? I ask b/c if you are worried...don't be. I slept on mine until I couldn't anymore...made it to like 34 weeks! Can't wait to sleep back on my tummy! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, I was concerned that I was squishing baby half laying on my belly. From the work US it just doesn't look like there's much room in there!


----------



## mommy2lexi

No worries Tiger...babes is good in there. I know what you mean though...on each u/s I always ask if there is enough room...they look at me like I'm crazy, but it just looks so wierd!! Sleep on your belly while you can, I can't wait to do that again :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. TIger we won't leave you. Promise. I am getting a better routine and Gunner is settling in nicely. We had a dr appy today and he already back up in weight..he ws 8lbs 4oz at birth and 8lbs exactly when we left and today he was back up to 8lb 7oz. I will get some more pics up soon. He has gotten the chubbiest cheeks. LOL

Tiger I hope get to find a comfy position soon I was always worried I was squishing him cause of the way I laid but they adjust. 

Nicole I so hope that sweep works for you. X


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Sandi...I hope so too :)

I've been having a ton of period like cramps on/off today. No routine to them...but they are getting a tiny bit more painful as time goes on....and as a whole my stomach is all messed up (TMI but cleanout like)....and I feel super hot. I'm SOOO hoping things are starting on their own!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, curious are you breast feeding?

I guess Carole is busy with new baby and finally being able to eat! Man, I would want a buffet by now if it was me.

Nicole, what time is your apt tomorrow?

Today was busy at work but it went smoothly and quickly so that was good. My coworker ended up M/C again last night at 7wks (this is 2nd time). Feel bad but I'm not really surprised, her ob had her on this stuff....estrace or something to build up her lining, being on that stuff she didn't even O in January so I'm sure that messed up the maturing of her eggs. Now that she's not on it (I assume) I told her to just go for it this month if her followup US looks good. We'll see, she didn't take my last advice which I still think she should of but all I can do is offer it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

My appt is at 10:10 :) Scared of the pain of a sweep...but hell can't be worse than labor! I've been having "false labor" since Sunday. On/off somewhat strong contractions, but they are just BH's...which sucks. I hope if I get the sweep tomorrow it leads me into labor quickly!

That is so sad about your co-worker, I know she's not really your friend or anything, but now that I've been through a m/c I feel SOOO badly for anyone who has to go through that. Even if I don't like them...lol. It's just such a miserable thing. Hopefully she takes your advice!!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and happy 15 weeks!! Not long till we find out what you are having!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger yes I am Bfing...its getting easier every day. He latches on really well and has a strong latch so I have some pretty sore nipples right now. I thought he was latching on wrong but I showed the dr yesterday and she said it was great my breast just have to get use to it. 

Happy 15 weeks as well!! :)

Nicole I wish some real labor pains on you soon. ANd a speedy delivery.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Sandi :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

and of course I mean that in the nicest way...

I wnder how Carole is doing


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL..I know!! I know I'll be cussing like crazy when real labor starts..but right now I'd take it over the fake crap that does nothing for your body to progress things.

I haven't heard from her...starting to get worried. But, I hope she's just taking in the new lil one. 

I know I can't wait for my turn!!! 

Glad you are posting pics of Gunner on FB, it's so cool to see how fast they grow and change at this stage!! :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, sorry for your nipples Sandi! Seriously though, Gunner must be eating well b.c he doesn't even look like a newborn anymore!

Nicole, do you have a bouncy ball? Though I don't know how much you'll want to do that after the sweep.....

Three more wks and pink or blue will be confirmed!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> LOL, sorry for your nipples Sandi! Seriously though, Gunner must be eating well b.c he doesn't even look like a newborn anymore!
> 
> Nicole, do you have a bouncy ball? Though I don't know how much you'll want to do that after the sweep.....
> 
> Three more wks and pink or blue will be confirmed!

Yup...I have a ball...though I honestly feel like my fat ass is going to burst the damn thing every time I try and use it :haha:

I can't wait till you find out!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

What ass!?! I've seen your pictures!

Just checked FB and my email, still no updates the little bugger! There better be one tomorrow! 

I'm off to bed, I have another jammed packed work day.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> What ass!?! I've seen your pictures!
> 
> Just checked FB and my email, still no updates the little bugger! There better be one tomorrow!
> 
> I'm off to bed, I have another jammed packed work day.

ROFL...funny :)


Yup...I haven't heard from her either. She's in big trouble for making us wait...lol.


Try and have a good day tomorrow hun.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Today is the day! Hope the sweep works!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Tiger!! I'll update when I get home....hope it starts something!

Have a good day at work (well...try to at least!!) :)


----------



## needafriend

HELLO MY LADIES...

What a few days. First off.....interent was blocked in whole hospital, so we called and had given our visa to get tv and internet as there was a pc in the room. They last nite at 9pm..still no connection, she came an hour before we were checking out today. PISSED OFF....monday was a right off for messaging anyone. I WAS SOOOOO SICK. I had a spinal...paralysed from the wist down. They gave me too much and it was paralyzing my lungs...i was freaking out as I couldnt breathe...it was the worst feeling of my life...they gave me IV meds to control it. Joe was in there...all went well, til I was vomitting like a mad woman while laying down as they had not got baby out yet. Had to puke with my head to the side and get it suctioned out. Baby came......He is HUGE....lol 8lbs 4oz. I will send pics when i am done this message. So...go back to recovery room at 2pm. ( he was born at 12:55pm) they said I would only have to be there for 20 mins. I was there til 5pm.....vomiting like mad.They gave me three different meds and nothing helped. It was horrible Green bile. Finally they let me back in my room and Joe had to wait in the nursery as they would not let him take baby to the room without me. We had no access to phones and couldnt call my parents til 5pm...they were worried sick. 
I vomited all nite til 10pm....still no food but that was the last thing i was thinking about. My poor boys could hardly visit with me as I was soooo sick Joe closed the curtain. I had no c-cetion pain at all...weird. 
aound 11pm I was feeling good. Yesterday I was feeling great....til around 2pm when after contractions started happening and since he is my 4th they were strong....down my thighs. I suffered all nite with that and gas pains. Woke up at 3pm in shock shivering and had to take pain killers. Now....I was let out at around 2pm today. Feeling great, eating like everything in site. Contractions mininal...milk coming in...baby bathed and snoozing in bouncer chair on vibrate. I am soooo in love. He is amazing. He is a HUGE eater...getting darker by the day and we are so in love with him. Joe has been beyond amazing. He spend each nite with me at the hospital and never left my side. I even got a dozen roses. LOL....Well...Nicole..my heart is achin for u. I feel ur pain and discomfort and I will pray it comes to and end for us soon. 
Lilies...happy 15 weeks, YAY and sorry but the discomfort is coming ur way. LOL but its worth it.
Reeds....how much was gunner again? I think if I had gone 2 more weeks my boy would have been over 10lbs. LOL...he is almost a full lb bigger than my biggest boy. He is now 7lbs 9oz.. Off to send pics...


----------



## mommy2lexi

I think you and Sandi's boy weighed the same!! Crazy!

I'm so sorry you had a rough time with it...you think it was the waist down paralytic that caused the issues? Sounds scary :( I'm so sorry....but glad you are doing better and have that beautiful boy with you. He's gorgeous!!! I am glad Joe is being such a good daddy, I knew he would be from how excited he was...lol. I hope your recovery goes smoothly and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow Carole, that is crazy scary what you went through! I'm sorry it was smoother but so glad it's over for you now! So what's the baby's name!?! I can't wait to see the pictures!

Nicole, how did the sweep go? How do you feel?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Wow Carole, that is crazy scary what you went through! I'm sorry it was smoother but so glad it's over for you now! So what's the baby's name!?! I can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> Nicole, how did the sweep go? How do you feel?

If I remember correctly Carole's little one's name won't get revealed until his party....am I right?

I didn't get the sweep :( I am so incredibly bummed I can't even tell you how miserable I've felt all evening b/c of it. Hospital policy won't allow 'intervention' until 39 weeks. She said last week she'd do it today, but something appearantly changed her mind. Unfortunately I also have not progressed AT ALL since two weeks ago and am not too favorable for induction on Saturday. So....she is having me come in first thing Saturday for a sweep. She said we can go from there about seeing getting me induced over the weekend. Ughhh sorry for the rambling....I'm just so upset and ready to be done. I am soooo sore, walking is hard....taking care of Lexi is hard...my house is a wreck, I'm too worn out to cook. I'm so sad :(


----------



## needafriend

We will announce the name after seven days have passed which will be next monday.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, ohhhh, okay. How does that work for the birth certificate? 

Nicole, I'm sorry sweetie, that really sinks. At least it's Thursday now so Saturday is just around the corner! Screw the house work, that can wait, just focus the energy you have on Lexi.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Thanks Tiger. I'm sure I sound like a whiny brat....maybe I am...LOL. I'm just so fed up at this point. You are right....Saturday is not far off! I just hope the sweep can be performed (not sure how 'favorable' everything has to be down there for it to get done well) and it does something. Dr. kinda scared me off of the induction thing b/c she said with things the way they are and the fact that Lexi's labor was long induction could be long. I'm not too keen on being in labor in the hospital for days. Then again...no way in hell and I am going past my due date. Ugghhhh!!

I'm going w/ John, Lexi and Kiya (our lab) for a nice long walk once they all wake up...gotta get moving and get something happening!

Hope you have a good day at work, the week is almost up :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

You have every right to complain! Don't you worry about that. I guarantee if it was me my husband would probably move out for being so sick of hearing whine about being uncomfortable! Guarantee it! I'm just sorry more can't be done for you now.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I get jealous of all the positive inductions and everyone who naturally goes early. I know I still have a week before my due date...but damn! I'm just hoping that sweep sets stuff of on Saturday! I don't even read third tri threads anymore b/c most people on there go naturally or their babies are taken weeks early for whatever reason. So basically everyone on there is either in labor or about to be....LOL. And I think my hubby just ignores me and my bitching...so thank goodness for you guys!

BTW....do you have a date for your gender scan? I wanna keep track :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah, that has to stink too read about everyone else. Since I'm at the end of September I know I'll be thinking the same thing!

Gender scan is April 27th!


----------



## mommy2lexi

April 27th!!! Not tooo much longer (though I know it feels like an eternity to you!). Have you started getting any gender intuitions? Does anyone else have a guess? I still say girl :)

So, today I went on a decent length walk, cleaned up some of the house, got a pedicure, had mexican food for dinner and dtd (with a pillow to elevate and help things go where they should...lol)....jeez I hope some of it did some good. John was going to start paternity leave tomorrow since we assumed I'd be getting induced Saturday. So....now he's going to work tomorrow, taking Saturday off (to take me for the sweep) and then I guess we will play it by ear. He's taking 3 weeks off so I'd hate to have him use it up before Lucas is here.


----------



## needafriend

wow ladies...life changes fast once baby is here. Today the health nurses came and it took me forever to get myself and him ready. LOL..wow, I forgot. First time on pc today. CRAZY but awesome.

Nicole....I am soooooo feeling for u and pray they get the ball rolling saturday for u, I so feel ur pain. Thank goodness John has a nice chunk of time off.

Lilies....As for the birth cert,....u have to go to a registries here in canada to send off for them. U can do it asap or wait but u don't get the monthly tax benefit til u get your baby the birth cert. So its not even an issue .....I think its time for a belly pic to make cookies today, sqwat without pain, wear jeans...Landon said wow mom, u lost weight. LOL....I made a nice supper, we walked the mall today and Joe bought his boy some cute clothes and a baby album. He said he finds it hard to not just look at baby and cry. He said he finds it hard to leave the house. He is sooo in love. Beyond what he ever imagined. I love hearing that.....he has been super sweet to me as well. More than normal. lol....rubbing my back, asking to cuddle in bed. its kinda funny...may need to have more kids to be spoiled. lol.....hope all u ladies are great! Will post more pics soon,

My milk came in...yay, baby is getting darker by the day. I was abl


----------



## needafriend

well nicole...how did the mexican, walk and dtd work? anything?

Hey lilies...u should be feeling babes soon. YAY.

Where is sandy?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Didn't do much I guess. Woke up this morning w/ tons of pelvic pressure....the way it was a few weeks ago where it hurts to walk. Other than that, the period cramps are still here, but they don't mean a thing. 

Sweep tomorrow morning!!! Hopefully it does something! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. How is everyone?? Sorry I have been mia...just really busy. Between Gunner and my other 3 I haven't had much free time. I do have to say that my little man did awesome last night and slept from 11 to 3 then til 6:30 this morning. We laid back down at 7:30 and slept til almost 11. I feel way better. I did have to pump twice last night as my nipples are pretty sore and they needed a break. Gunner took the bottle with no problems and drank almost 4 oz each time. hungry boy. 

Carole your little boy is so adorable!! How big was he?? Or did I miss that post?

Nicole hang in there hun. I know its frustrating when everyone is in labor or has had their baby but Lucas will be here soon. I am hoping by sunday for you. 

Tiger I will be looking for to April 27. I can't wait to hear but I am thinking girl for you. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sounds like Gunner is doing great Sandi!! Like he is a content baby, that is wonderful :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, your situation reminds me of that Friends episode when Rachel was doing everything she could to get that baby out except her water actually broke in the end! I hope that sweep works tomorrow!

Carole, wow, you really had a baby-out-of-belly day! I'm so glad things are so great! LOL about having more babies!

Reeds, what breast bump did you buy? Is it really a pain to clean?

I feel pressure in the lower pelvis and it will go away so I'm sure it's baby but no "kicks" just yet. Today at work every single time I got up off the chair I had to pee! That baby was using my bladder has a warm cushion or something I swear! I wish I could find out the sex before Easter, I still don't know.....I'm not swayed one way or another still. Some people at work think boy, some girl. :shrug: The top of my uterus is at my belly button now so the upper half is fat, the lower half baby. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Nicole, your situation reminds me of that Friends episode when Rachel was doing everything she could to get that baby out except her water actually broke in the end! I hope that sweep works tomorrow!
> 
> Carole, wow, you really had a baby-out-of-belly day! I'm so glad things are so great! LOL about having more babies!
> 
> Reeds, what breast bump did you buy? Is it really a pain to clean?
> 
> I feel pressure in the lower pelvis and it will go away so I'm sure it's baby but no "kicks" just yet. Today at work every single time I got up off the chair I had to pee! That baby was using my bladder has a warm cushion or something I swear! I wish I could find out the sex before Easter, I still don't know.....I'm not swayed one way or another still. Some people at work think boy, some girl. :shrug: The top of my uterus is at my belly button now so the upper half is fat, the lower half baby. LOL

LOL...I hope the sweep does something tomorrow too! And I hope she is even able to do it. She's on call...so who knows how long it will take to get seen. She wants me there at 8am. But, I've also heard of dr.s not being able to do the sweeps if the cervix isn't just right. Guess we will see. If my water breaks I may freak out....it never broke w/ Lexi the dr's broke it while I was in labor.

Other than baby using your bladder as a trampoline, how are you feeling hun? Are you sick ever or is your tummy ok? I feel for you with the peeing thing, you have a while to deal with that unfortunately. It will be the ONE thing I am most looking forward to, not peeing as much. :haha:


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I bet it will be nice not to wake up every hour to pee! Of course you might be doing that anyways for feeding times!

I thought about that too, the sweep causing your water to break, if it does, will your body automatically start with contractions?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I don't have a clue! Is it the water breaking that causes contractions for some women?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I honestly have no idea.....I guess if it did break and you didn't get contractions they would have to induce you Saturday!


----------



## mommy2lexi

My luck it would break while I'm at the mall afterwards. I know it's a completely natural thing but I would be soooo embarrassed!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Just play it off and say real loudly, "Who spilled their drink and didn't clean it up!?"


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL!


----------



## Tigerlilies

:)

I didn't answer your other question, I haven't been nauseous in awhile but these past two days I have been so I feel like I'm snacking ALL the time to keep the feeling away. Not to mention mega bitch in the mornings, just down right annoyed at everything!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> :)
> 
> I didn't answer your other question, I haven't been nauseous in awhile but these past two days I have been so I feel like I'm snacking ALL the time to keep the feeling away. Not to mention mega bitch in the mornings, just down right annoyed at everything!

Awww man I'm sorry...nausea sucks (thank goodness I escaped it this pregnancy). But snacking all day instead of meals helps. LOL about the mega bitch part...probably b/c you'd rather be sleeping!


----------



## Tigerlilies

I really would be rather sleeping, ever day this week I wake up and wish I had just one more hour!

I wish I was just snacking all day but I do that and have regular meals! I'm gonna end up gaining 50lbs!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> I really would be rather sleeping, ever day this week I wake up and wish I had just one more hour!
> 
> I wish I was just snacking all day but I do that and have regular meals! I'm gonna end up gaining 50lbs!

LOL..hey now missy, I've gained nearly that!!! But I hear ya!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah but I'm 50lbs overweight to begin with. I'm seriously going to look into that lap-band thing. What was the ball park price you paid for it?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well today my sister and I are going to go to a children's consignment shop where she has credit and we'll look at baby bouncers or something. Just need to get some house cleaning done first.


----------



## needafriend

Liles.....u need not worry too much about gaining weight this pg. its just going to happen and its all for a good cause.

NICOLE....woman, ur so in my thoughts today. I hope like heck they get the ball rolling for u, I feel your pain. 

Reeds....my baby was 8lbs 4 oz, I think it was close to Gunner. And mine was 2 weeks early, yikes eh. Almost a lb bigger than my biggest. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hey guys :)

Soooo...didn't get my sweep today :( I went to the hospital bright and early but they were packed. So we drove around town, took Lexi to the mall playground and I called my dr. to check and see if we should come back (she's on call all weekend). Anyways, she said she was due in surgery and had 3 women in active labor but that we could keep waiting. But, she also said the labor ward was SOOO FULL that they didn't have any rooms, to the point where women were getting triaged in the nursery b/c the triage rooms had women in labor! OMG! So she said even if she was able to do my sweep (during deliveries) that she worried I would go into labor quickly and have no where to really go other than wait through the pain. She said if sweeps work you typically go into labor within 23-48 hours, more towards 24 hours. She told me that they had 10 discharges planned for tomorrow and that would free up rooms and she recommended I come in Monday morning and get the sweep instead just in case it works quickly. I agree, no way in hell do I want to be in crazy active labor waiting on a room! So, I'll just keep hanging out till MOnday. Maybe he wants to make an appearance that day? It will be my bday after all. Regardless I don't think she will let me go passed due date. Blah :(


----------



## needafriend

That sucks in a way but nice that u could share a bday with ur boy. I have so much empathy for u right now.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Yeah but I'm 50lbs overweight to begin with. I'm seriously going to look into that lap-band thing. What was the ball park price you paid for it?

I hear you...I was about 40 pounds higher than my healthy weight when I got preg. so now I am totally screwed...lol.

I actually didn't pay a thing for my surgery. I pay a $40 co-pay each time I see my dr. but that it is. I think a lot more insurance companies are covering the procedure b/c they are realizing they pay more in the care of treating obesity related issues than the surgery itself. I know you have to have 6 months of documented weight loss attempts...but they aren't too strict about it. In my case I just told them things I've tried in the past and that satisfied them.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Carole, How is little man doing?! And you??

Crazy that both you and Sandi's babies weighed 8.4 (right?) and were born 2 weeks early...imagine if you both went all the way to 40 weeks!


----------



## needafriend

Baby is amazing, he is sooo cute and loves to eat. He tries to eat Joe's cheeks thinking its a boob. Last nite was a tough one as we let him sleep too much during the day and he was up all nite, like seriously all nite. Joe was amazing and helpful. We go to get him snipped on Wed...ugh, Joe will be going in with him as I do not want to hear him cry. MIL will be here Monday nite and my family thursday noonish. Can't wait, we are getting everything ready for the party Sat. And monday is the big day and I will post my mans name. Baby is getting so brown....its funny to see him change.
AFM...I have been feeling kinda odd lately. I hear my heatbeat in my one ear and it's like I am dizzy but not? A light headed feeling but different than what I had with babes. I feel zoned out in a way....oh well. Will mention it to Dr wed. My incision is AMAZING. best section for pain so far. 

I hope u ladies are doing well and enjoying your weekend with family. Nicole, ur last weekend with just one kid. YAY


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Baby is amazing, he is sooo cute and loves to eat. He tries to eat Joe's cheeks thinking its a boob. Last nite was a tough one as we let him sleep too much during the day and he was up all nite, like seriously all nite. Joe was amazing and helpful. We go to get him snipped on Wed...ugh, Joe will be going in with him as I do not want to hear him cry. MIL will be here Monday nite and my family thursday noonish. Can't wait, we are getting everything ready for the party Sat. And monday is the big day and I will post my mans name. Baby is getting so brown....its funny to see him change.
> AFM...I have been feeling kinda odd lately. I hear my heatbeat in my one ear and it's like I am dizzy but not? A light headed feeling but different than what I had with babes. I feel zoned out in a way....oh well. Will mention it to Dr wed. My incision is AMAZING. best section for pain so far.
> 
> I hope u ladies are doing well and enjoying your weekend with family. Nicole, ur last weekend with just one kid. YAY

LOL...sounds like he is doing wonderfully! I'm glad you are healing well and better than expected. I was wondering how the 'snip' works, I thought they do it at the hospital? I already told John he has to handle that....I feel horrible putting a baby through pain like that, though I know they heal faster and it's wayyyy easier on them then if they choose to do it as an adult.

Sorry about how you've been feeling with the dizziness. Hope the dr. can give some advice. Is Wed. your first follow up?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Liles.....u need not worry too much about gaining weight this pg. its just going to happen and its all for a good cause.
> 
> NICOLE....woman, ur so in my thoughts today. I hope like heck they get the ball rolling for u, I feel your pain.
> 
> Reeds....my baby was 8lbs 4 oz, I think it was close to Gunner. And mine was 2 weeks early, yikes eh. Almost a lb bigger than my biggest. LOL

Gunner was also 8 lbs 4 oz. Lol by my know we was 37+3...by first scan he was 38 weeks. Don't think I could have pushed him out if we would have waited. Lol

Nicole how r u? Thinking of you

Tiger your house all done?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol on tjs phone but what I tried to say Gunner was early too so we would of had some really big boys at 40 weeks


----------



## Tigerlilies

Carole, so glad the baby is doing well, I guess he doesn't have a problem latching on, ay? :) Glad to hear your healing well too, I was wondering about that since it was your fourth. 

The two of you would have probably had 9lbs + babies if you carried to full term! I couldn't imagine!

Nicole, sorry the sweep attempt was another bust, that sucks but completely understandable on the doctor's part. I heard from an ob nurse that newborns don't really "feel" pain. They know something not so great is going on and they cry but it's not really "painful".

Such a busy weekend, house cleaning (which didn't get completely done) Saturday morning, then shopping at the baby consignment shop with my sister in the afternoon. She got me a baby bouncer/vibrating thing, a portable swing, two swaddles, two night shirts with the elastic on the bottom so you just pull it up to change the diaper, and two of the sleepers with footies that zip all the way to the foot (so obvious I don't know what these things are called). Tomorrow night I'll post pictures, I'm too tired right now. Today we did church, watched Jeff's two nieces get baptized, went to the family party afterward, then to my niece's 5th b-day party and got home just an hour ago so I'm ready for bed! Oh, and I'm getting cankles!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yay for the goodies your sister got you!! So excited for you to be able to go out and look at baby stuff and shop and all that goodness!! I can't wait to see pics! By the way, like Sandi asked, is the kitchen all done? I completely blanked on that one. Sorry.

Ahhhh cankles...I must say I swelled horribly when I was prego w/ Lexi. I had to resize my wedding rings twice and ended up taking them off at the end of the pregnancy. This time I haven't really had any swelling and my rings are still a little loose. Maybe another sign of a girl?! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I can't believe your already almost 16 weeks! I think your pregnancy is going quickly. I can't wait to hear what your having. So exciting. Now I have to live through your pregnancy. LOL I already miss being pregnant. I love holding and snuggling him but sure miss my bump. 

I will post my 2 week post bump pic. I have lost 22lbs. When I went in to have him I was 196 so I had gained 12lbs and now I am 10lbs under what I weighed when I got preggo. I am stoked. Got to love bfing. 

Nicole when is your next appt? I so hope Lucas comes soon. I can't wait to see him 

Carole hope your little man is sleeping well...I love those pics on FB and you look wonderful. SO happy . :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here I am...2days before I had him and 12 days after.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awesome weight loss Sandi!!! And I agree it seems like Tigers pregnancy is flying by. But then again it always seems like everyone elses' is!!

I'm impatiently waiting for the office to open so I can call. Since my dr. couldn't do the sweep over the weekend she said to call and get an appt to basically get squeezed in anywhere (hoping for this morning) and she will do it. I'm sooooo done. Been having major 'clear outs' (TMI I know!) and nausea but had those on/off the past 3 weeks. BH's are getting a lot stronger but not more constant/timeable. Just done.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sorry I forgot the kitchen question, still nothing new on that end. The old kitchen part Jeff worked in some more this past weekend, finally got the second coat of paint on and is almost done with the trim work. When it's more done I'll take a picture!

Sandi, so jealous about the weight loss! It must be weird to not have a bump anymore but Gunner is so darn cute!

Nicole, FX'd this is going to be your day!!!


----------



## needafriend

Sandy....great weight loss, I havent weighed since i have had him. I will wed. 
And WTH is with u missing being pg, LOL...not I!!!

Nicole....so wishing u luck today.

Lilies....when will u be posting a belly pic.

AFM...MY BOYS NAME IS ,,,,,,,,DRUM ROLL.......LAMINE BRENT SARR 
Lamine is after Joes oldest bro and gpa, Brent is after my dad and my first borns middle name and Sarr is the surname


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yaaaay! Welcome to the world Lamine! Is it pronounced La-mine? What does it mean?

Well no updates from Nicole so I hope that means something good!

Carole, are you using a breast pump too?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love the name Carole. He is adorable. I still can't believe our boys were the same size. Lol.

FX something is happening for Nice.

Tiger you off work today?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww love the name Carole!! So glad we finally know...I bet that is hard keeping it a 'secret'!

AFM...finally got that sweep this morning around 1030. It actually didn't hurt really. I'm surprised. When I went in I was 2-3 cm dialated and 80% effaced, so a bit of progress from last week! She stretched me to 3cm...so now I just wait. Since then I've been getting mild contractions, who the hell knows though, could be just the same BH's I've been getting. THey aren't nearly strong enough to be the 'real thing' and not constant enough to be timed. No bleeding or plug loss yet, so I don't know if that is bad. She said everything was very favorable for the sweep working, but if it doesn't then she wants me to call L&D Friday morning and see about a bed for induction. I feel bad though, John's been on leave since Saturday...I just wanna have this baby! Please oh please let that sweep work!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Get on that bouncy ball missy! Maybe it will help now after that sweep! Glad it wasn't painful, that's so neat though that she stretched you to 3cm!

Sandi, I was working today, just a lighter day that's all. I did request Good Friday off, I definitely wanted some sort of break this month and Jeff automatically will have that day off so that will be nice.


----------



## Tigerlilies

This is what my sister bought me from the consignment shop!

https://i56.tinypic.com/eqdyxz.jpg


----------



## needafriend

WOW...nice haul. Yes its sounds like lamean but its lamine. lol

I know sandy, we had chunkamuffins.

Nicole...I am so happy your in labour. YAY...hope its smooth

I just bought a pump the other day but have been too busy to use it. with this party and all the company coming its been stressful. I nurse about 90% and he gets about 4 oz of formula a day. I had a lady in sears yesterday ask me if my boy was even mine.....lol


----------



## mommy2lexi

Love the stuff your sister got u tiger! Buying baby stuff is the best. I really like that small swing! ROFL carol about the lady asking if he was yours...haha

I'm sure u guys know but Lucas is here! I started contracting at 4pm yesterday and got to the hospital at around 7.....checked and was 4cm and Dr said I was contracting like crazy. Right when they started at 4 they were averaging every 3 mins. Anyways got in a room around 8 then git my epi around 8:30 or so. Got checked again around 11:30 or so and was already 9-10 cm....didn't feel the need to push though so Dr went to deliver another babe.....he came back later and we got set up and I started pushing. I seriously only pushed for about 8 minutes or so! Amazing considering how long I pushed w. Lexi. Gotta wonder if the rlt helped? Since he came out so fast he took in a lot of fluid that he hasn't expelled yet.....so they have him in special care on monitors....they said its complete normal though for when they come out fast. At least they ate taking good care of him. Holy cow sorry this was so long.....I'm all alone waiting for john and lxi.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow! I didn't even know the contractions started! Did you mention something on FB? Man oh man, that was pretty fast after that sweep! How are you feeling? Any word when Lucas will be okay to take home? How much did he end up weighing?


----------



## needafriend

Wonderful news...sounds like the perfect birth story other than u having to wait til the end of the pg to have him. 
Yay....now only lilies to pop. 
I have to say my life is great, he makes me smile when I am not having a perfect moment in life. God is soooo amazing.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Wow! I didn't even know the contractions started! Did you mention something on FB? Man oh man, that was pretty fast after that sweep! How are you feeling? Any word when Lucas will be okay to take home? How much did he end up weighing?

It was really fast after the sweep and was strong as soon as it started! And I gotta say, after the sweep john and I dye and then I took 1tbs of Castro oil (dr said it worked for her) so just remember all this when its you go hun! We are hoping to go home tomorrow morning.....I'm formula feeding and he's having some tummy issues so we will be trying to see what works best for him. He weighed 7lbs 14oz


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Wonderful news...sounds like the perfect birth story other than u having to wait til the end of the pg to have him.
> Yay....now only lilies to pop.
> I have to say my life is great, he makes me smile when I am not having a perfect moment in life. God is soooo amazing.

It really was wonderful......a great way to have my last baby and I'm glad I managed to beat the induction. Gotta agree to.....there is nothing in the world like new baby love.

Soon we get to find out what tiger is having!


----------



## Tigerlilies

We were just talking about that at lunch how some coworkers' babies were allergic to the formula and this was 10+ yes ago and how the doctors diagnosed it as colic and it was really the formul.

So are you home now Nicole?

Everyone's babies are so damn cute! I can't wait to see mine!

Exactly two weeks and we'll know for sure the sex! I hope I goes by fast. I did request Good Friday off so that will help.


----------



## needafriend

Nicole...hope babies belly gets better. I use about 4 -6 oz in a 24 hr period for babes. He has been taking it well but I do find he can spit up alittle after compared to BF. 
Hope u get out soon and your so right about the instant love u feel for your babes. He has lexi's cute lips. 
Lilies....I can not believe u find out the sex soon....have u felt the little flutters yet? 

AFM,...going to get my stiches out and baby circumsized today.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Lucas is doing a lot better....they gave us soy formula and he's taking to it much better he eats a lot and sleeps hours at a time. We are going home now....
When I get home ill post more pics on Facebook. We have his first Dr appt tomorrow.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yay more pictures!

Carole, best wishes for Lamine today! I bet it will be more comfortable to have those stitches out.

Sandi and Nicole, did you have to get stitched down there? I forget what's it called when they snip you during labor.


----------



## mommy2lexi

How did Lamine's circumcision go Carole? We're still deciding if we will do it or not....ughhh the decisions. 

Tiger: I got stiches w/ both kiddos. I had an episiotomy with Lexi (where they cut you) and I had a 2nd degree (whatever that means...I have no clue) tear with Lucas. With my tear this time the dr. I had did some more stiching or something down there he said that he was 'cleaning up' what the last dr. did. I dont know but it hurts a hell of a lot. My episiotomy with Lexi was a big one...the cut went as far as it could go...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole and Nicole they didn't do the circumsions before you left the hospital?? They did Gunner's on the 2nd day. He is all healed, although I hated it when they first did it but he never even cried or fussed about it. 

Tiger I did get stitches I also had a 2nd degree tear and I must be starting to heal down there...UGH its a bit itchy. TMI LOL 

I am jealous that you guys can give formula...I have been BFing and gave Gunner a belly ache today from cooked cabbage and tried to give him formula and he just wouldn't take it...he doesn't like the bottle to begin with even with breast milk in it.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I was pretty surprised...I always thought they just did it right there at the hospital. They said they have someone who comes in and does them (like a private contracted doc.) but he was coming tomorrow, then they had us call our pediatrician who said they do it there too. He has his first check up tomorrow morning so we'll ask. Honestly it all really confuses me, like what they do. And I am terrified to htink of causing pain like that....though I have heard it doesn't effect them too much. But, (don't laugh guys) his penis looks really small...so I don't see how they can cut part of it off!!

Glad you are starting to heal Sandi...I think the stiches are the worst!! I've been having tons of mini contractions that are hurting too...I never had those w/ Lexi...I think my uterus is contracting down way faster or something?

Don't be jealous that I can use formula hun...everyone looks at me like I'm a piece of crap mom b/c I chose to formula feed. Is Gunner feeling all better?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You are a great mom...formula or bf they get what they need its all up to us...if I had a toddler still there is no way I could bf. 

Before his circumsion his looked really small too...I thought hw can they cut any off but after it looked right. lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, don't worry about not breasting, not everyone can, it's just not that big of a deal.

I really want to attempt a natural birth, we'll see what really happens, and to me the scariest thing about natural birth is that episiotomy/tearing and having to feel them stitch me up.

Sandi, have you tried those nipples that work like breast feeding to get Gunner to take a bottle?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger I have the breastflow bottles which are formed like our nipples and from all the reviews there is little to no nipple confusion...he just doesn't like it. LOL We can get him to take the bottle once he realizes there is my milk in there but if there is formula he will just plain refuse...and would rather be hungry. I sure there would be a point where he would take it but I will just nurse. I have actually done it in public now and its not that bad. Most people don't even pay attention to me...I think my family was more embarassed than anyone else. But oh well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nicole the on call pediatrician is the one who did his circ...I hope all goes well with you and Carole's lo's circ. Xx


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Nicole, don't worry about not breasting, not everyone can, it's just not that big of a deal.
> 
> I really want to attempt a natural birth, we'll see what really happens, and to me the scariest thing about natural birth is that episiotomy/tearing and having to feel them stitch me up.
> 
> Sandi, have you tried those nipples that work like breast feeding to get Gunner to take a bottle?


Go for it with the natural birth girl!! Good on you...I know I couldn't do it. I like to think I can handle pain, but when it comes to labor I am a big baby I think. I think even if you have a natural birth and tear (not everyone even tears) you can get numbed before being stitched, so don't let that deter you.


----------



## mommy2lexi

My stitches are killing me at the moment. I can't wait to be healed. Been getting crazy contractions (guess it's the uterus shrinking down)...never had them after Lexi's birth.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tigr I had 2 natural births and 2 not...I would prefer the natural any day to be honest. My epi stops working when its time to push so I feel it all and it sucks LOL with the natural I really feel like my body had built up to the pain and could tolerate it better. If that makes any sense. 

Nicole I had the contractions too they suck...I think its cause once those boys came out they did in a hurry. Did they give you the indione water bottle and the spray to help with yur stitches?? it is wonderful


----------



## mommy2lexi

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tigr I had 2 natural births and 2 not...I would prefer the natural any day to be honest. My epi stops working when its time to push so I feel it all and it sucks LOL with the natural I really feel like my body had built up to the pain and could tolerate it better. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Nicole I had the contractions too they suck...I think its cause once those boys came out they did in a hurry. Did they give you the indione water bottle and the spray to help with yur stitches?? it is wonderful

My epidural was turned off and pitocin pushed w/ Lexi b/c she was slightly distressed...this time I think my epidural started wearing off like you are talking about b/c I started feeling the contractions all the sudden right before I pushed. Didn't matter b/c he came out so fast though...LOL. I think they say labor is A LOT faster without drugs though...correct? Lucas' labor was pretty fast even with the drugs.

Also, they had a lot of problems getting my epi in this time...Lexi was no problem, this time they had to try numerous places on my back and it was pretty painful. I have a few bruises down my back and last night was having serious shooting pains....I'm hoping there is not damage b/c of it. I still think at the time they are WAY worth it, but that is just me.

I got the bottle which really helps, but they didn't give me the spray this time. How long did your contractions last afterwards? I hope they go away soon...it feels like labor building up again...lol. I made the mistake of taking a mirror and looking 'down there' OMG it looks horrible. LOL.


----------



## mommy2lexi

And Sandi, like I say of any woman who can do it, that is amazing you had two natural births. I seriously give you HUGE props!!

Now where are the new pics of Gunner?! Don't you know I am a picture addict!! I wanna see more of the cutie pie!! ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

And you too on the pics Carole!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's too funny about Gunner refusing the formula! He's all about the real stuff!
That does make sense about your body getting use to the pain of labor during a natural birth. I want to try but we'll see!

Okay, this stitch stuff and sprays is not making me look forward to this "birthing" thing! I'm going to have to take some kind of class to teach Jeff how to stretch me down there for the time comes in hopes to prevent tearing......I wonder if they even bother teaching you that? They should!

Nicole, do you think you had the epi too soon that it was wearing off at the end? If it works, how long is that stuff suppose to last for?

So my sister today was trying to tell me not to be paranoid about the baby and I told her that she has no idea what it's like to have three MC's so she can't possibly know what it is to be scared something could happen. Then she tells me how when they first moved to NC she had a missed period and when it did start there was tissue there so she thought it might have been a MC. The thing is she never did a hpt so she doesn't really know if indeed she was PG (wasn't trying at the time) and she was very stressed out at the too b.c she was having difficulty finding a job (well over a month kind of thing). This might be selfish of me, but to me, she still doesn't really know what it's like.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> That's too funny about Gunner refusing the formula! He's all about the real stuff!
> That does make sense about your body getting use to the pain of labor during a natural birth. I want to try but we'll see!
> 
> Okay, this stitch stuff and sprays is not making me look forward to this "birthing" thing! I'm going to have to take some kind of class to teach Jeff how to stretch me down there for the time comes in hopes to prevent tearing......I wonder if they even bother teaching you that? They should!
> 
> Nicole, do you think you had the epi too soon that it was wearing off at the end? If it works, how long is that stuff suppose to last for?
> 
> So my sister today was trying to tell me not to be paranoid about the baby and I told her that she has no idea what it's like to have three MC's so she can't possibly know what it is to be scared something could happen. Then she tells me how when they first moved to NC she had a missed period and when it did start there was tissue there so she thought it might have been a MC. The thing is she never did a hpt so she doesn't really know if indeed she was PG (wasn't trying at the time) and she was very stressed out at the too b.c she was having difficulty finding a job (well over a month kind of thing). This might be selfish of me, but to me, she still doesn't really know what it's like.

They say the perineal massages do help, but honestly I'm not sure how much....every woman I've known to give birth has torn or been cut. I think there is only so much the area down there can be stretched naturally...lol. But, don't worry about it hun, at the time you won't care and afterwards the pain only lasts so long. Mine is finally starting to feel better today. 

I don't think I got the epi too late...there may just have been issues with it since it was so hard to get in in the first place. I got it going around 9 or so and had him at 1. With Lexi I had my epidural at around 4 and didn't have her till 4 the next morning. Plus they can control it...if I was going to stay in labor longer w/ Lucas they probably would have pushed more. But, when I told them I was starting to feel contractions again I was already fully dialated. 

I don't think you are being sellfish or paranoid at all. I completely understand and I only had 1 m/c. It's devestating and ruins the 'excitement' of the future pregnancy I feel. I mean you still get excited, but the naiveness is gone and the optimism isn't always there. I can't imagine how you feel having had three of them and my heart goes out to you. You have every right to be worried and feel whatever you feel. It's scary! I was scared the WHOLE pregnancy w/ Lucas. Even at 37 weeks, if there was a day I didn't feel movement it was horrible. So I think it's completely normal and no one should try and tell you not to feel that way. I hope you are a bit excited (even if the excitement comes with nerves!).


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks Nicole! I am excited, it's just before yesterday below my belly button it was as hard as above the belly button but yesterday and today the uterus part feels softer than the fat part of my abdomen and it's hard not to be concerned. It's probably nothing and all very silly but I feel more fat than PG compared to two days ago. Ya know?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Thanks Nicole! I am excited, it's just before yesterday below my belly button it was as hard as above the belly button but yesterday and today the uterus part feels softer than the fat part of my abdomen and it's hard not to be concerned. It's probably nothing and all very silly but I feel more fat than PG compared to two days ago. Ya know?

I hear ya...the worries never go away. If it's any consolation, I never had a hard stomach below my belly button, it seemed it was soft the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That does help, thanks!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Ya know, I wasn't bothering to actually check out other forums since some people are real dumb-asses about not reading what you wrote but making comments on it or just being plain wrong about what they write. Pretty much what poor Sandi was experiencing. This pixie girl is starting to piss me off telling ppl that at 20wks she just really started to get a bump so everyone not as far along as her has bumps mostly b.c of bloat. She keeps posting this stupid looking chart about where the top of the uterus would be at different weeks and I don't think she herself even knows how to read it. There is a girl about 16wks feeling how I'm feeling about my bump not being as hard and this woman has the audacity to say at 16wks the uterus is just about the pelvic bone. Well my week by week baby growth website says it's just 3 inches below the belly button, and for me that's also 3 inches above the pelvic bone. That sure the hell isn't JUST above the pelvic bone, you're JUST above the pelvic bone at 12wks. Dumb-ass. 
Okay, rant over. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL vent away Tiger!! That is what we are here for! One of the worst things about pregnnacy in my opinion is that everyone is a 'know it all' in some sense of the word. I am sure I am guilty of having done things like that as well unfortunately. Women always think that whatever they read is the truth and they always think whatever they have experienced is the ONLY way it can happen or be and that everyone else is lying. I am sorry you are having to go through that crap....just ignore all those kind of people and know that what you are feeling and how your body is is right for YOU and the rest of the people can kiss it!

AFM...I'm honestly feeling kinda shitty. Sandi...did things start healing for you after the stinging started? Everything is starting to sting down there more and more as the days go on....I'd think it would be the opposite, but I remember you saying something about feeling like that before healing?

Also, I'm kinda concerned as I've got some serious lower leg/ankle/feet swelling the past few days. I'll admit that on Friday I was feeling better so I did a lot...possibly too much, but since then I've been taking it VERY easy but the swelling continues. Yesterday afternoon/evening my calfs started hurting and they still hurt now (one leg worse than the other). I know right after labor they always ask if your calves hurt, but not sure if them hurting this far out means anything?? Also, not sure what the hell they mean by 'hurt'...mine feel like they are sore, like when you jog without stretching or something? I'm so confused, and not sure if any of this makes sense or is normal at this point? Probably going to call tomorrow, but just wanted to know what you guys think?


----------



## needafriend

HELLO my girls....wow, what a busy 3 days. My family just left and now to clean the house. The baby party was great, busy, messy but all had fun. Lamine was spoiled.....great to have all my family around.
Sorry I was mia but it was impossible to get on here with so many staying and visiting...would be kinda rude.

Nicole...I had major leg and ankle swelling and it is just now that it is getting better. it was worse than when pg. And the after contractions will only get worse with each pg...mine this time almost brought me to tears and they lasted for days. 

Sandy...they do not do baby circs in the hospital here. U have to go to a baby dr that does them and its after u are discharged. There is a fee here to have it done...we paid $250

I will pm u ladies some pics of the party within the next few days. We got some great family photos. 

How are all these boys doing? Lamine is sleeping well but still lazy as heck during the day. He is sooo amazing and funny, he has such a personality already.

Lilies....still waiting on a bump pic. As for the rant....I totally know what u mean about the annoying posts, everyone is soooo different and can not be compared to a chart. I honestly felt my baby flutter at 11 weeks. Dont know how I did but its true.....

Will catch up later as I need to clean clean clean.....


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks ladies for understanding my rant!

Nicole, I would definitely call about leg pain since one hurts more than the other, that's the one thing that would concern me. If it was both equally then I would just say it's some weird post labor thing but one hurting more......hmmm.....

Carole, so glad the party was great! Is your MIL still with you? I can't wait to see some pictures!

I had Jeff take a belly pic tonight and I just deleted it. I just look fat.

I have sad news, Hannah's symptoms starting kicking in again so we took her to a neurologist to see what he would say. Did a CT scan and said he found no disc herniation that would cause nerve problems. Felt that her problems might be from autoimmune disorder, like multiple sclerosis for dogs. There's two types, ones more aggressive than the other. We had a spinal tap done on Friday and Saturday the results showed it was the aggressive type. With steroids she might have weeks, maybe a couple of months. So right now we're just spoiling her as best we can and when things get worse we'll have to do the inevitable. This is so hard for both of us but especially Jeff. This is his baby. His dad bought this dog when he thought his cancer was getting better only to end up dying a few months later. Not only is she the sweetest little thing, but she means so much to Jeff.


----------



## needafriend

Oh lilies...I hope your dog gets better soon with some tlc.

My MIL is here til May 8.


----------



## needafriend

OK..I was without a pc for a few days as our modem was acting up and no one has posted. Come on ladies....where are u all?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Working, waiting on next week's scan, love'in on Hannah as much as possible. Just not much to share. I did get one of those frames that you can imprint a dog's paw in clay and put a picture of them on the other side. It actually upset Jeff but I think he'll appreciate it more later. He's really taking this very hard. I pray we never lose a child, I don't think he could deal with it.


----------



## needafriend

Hellooooo.......


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger hope your puppy is ok. Its so hard to lose a pet. XX

Nicole are your feet and calves any better?? Mine was horribly swollen up til a few days ago...and so painful. I called and they said it was normal and from all the IV fluids they push during labor. Hope your feeling better soon. 

Carole HEELLLOOO lol

Asfm and Gunner all is going well. Went to a WIC appt yesterday...he is now 9lbs 3.8oz and 22 inches long. Yay my booby juice is working. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

:hi: LOL

Man, that baby is growing Sandi! And I'm love'in the avatar!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Tiger. I see changes in him every day...its amazing. I cant wait til your lo is here


----------



## needafriend

I am with reeds...can;t wait to see yours lilies.

Ok,....so I am not crazy. I have had MAJOR swelling in my legs and arms. I BF lamine and get an imprint from his ear. CRAZY eh....


----------



## mommy2lexi

So how is Hannah doing Tiger? I can't imagine what you guys are going through. We've put down 3 dogs in the past few years. Always for agression issues (or foreseen agression) but it's devestating regardless the reason. In our house dogs are like our children and are treated as such so I can't imagine :( I hope you guys are doing alright.

On a positive note only a few days until your scan! I can't wait to hear what you are having.

AFM: I just went and bought some Alimentum (hypoallergenic) formula for my little guy. We switched him to soy at the hospital b/c he was puking from the regular stuff. So he was doing well but the past week he's had major constipation on/off. Today it's so bad he stops eating and screams and bares down for a bit. He's had 2 bm's today, but they've been the wrong color and extremely hard rock like (TMI sorry). I feel sooo bad for my little dude :( We called the pediatrician who is having us try this stuff (Lexi was on it as well b/c of tummy issues). And then we have to get a script filled and WIC will cover it. Thank goodness b/c that stuff costs $25/can.

How is everyone doing?

Other than that we are good. I am taking FOREVER to heal but I guess it's to be expected.


----------



## needafriend

Poor lucas....its so tough on them not to poop. What about glyserin supositories? SP???

Our formula cost $30 a can on sale...and A case of the liquid costs $45. He is getting fussy and throws his face back and forth with the bubba in his mouth cause he wants to boob. LOL....I will have to increase my pills to see if I can get more milk as he likes the boob.
What day is your scan lilies? can not wait to hear...WOW...time is flying for u


----------



## mommy2lexi

needafriend said:


> Poor lucas....its so tough on them not to poop. What about glyserin supositories? SP???
> 
> Our formula cost $30 a can on sale...and A case of the liquid costs $45. He is getting fussy and throws his face back and forth with the bubba in his mouth cause he wants to boob. LOL....I will have to increase my pills to see if I can get more milk as he likes the boob.
> What day is your scan lilies? can not wait to hear...WOW...time is flying for u


Our pediatrician said if all else fails we could use 1/2 of an infant suppository. BUT...that would just solve the problem temporarily. I guess it's a common problem with the soy for some babies. Lexi was the same way. She was so bad with her tummy issues that she developed severe acid reflux as well and had to be on baby zantac. He was showing signs of that last night too. Gave him the one bottle of the hypoallergenic and a few hours later he had a 1/2 way normal poop. He was up from 7 last night to pretty much 4 this morning on/off screaming in pain and baring down and arching his back (a sign of reflux). I just hope the alimentum helps and we don't have to resort to meds as well. He seems much happier today. WOW...sorry I wrote so much about Lucas!!

What pills are you on to get more milk Carole?

If I am correct Tigers scan is Wed...is that right? I can't wait to hear too! I am soooo glad to be done being prego and now can live through you Tiger for the fun stuff :) hehe!


----------



## mommy2lexi

$30/can on SALE?! Is that for most formulas or just the one he's on? That is outrageous. Is everything more expensive in Canada (not to sound totally dumb) or are they trying to promote bfing that way?

I get WIC so formula is free (so many cans a month) and with dr. prescription they cover this one as well. We bought the can last night to test it out though. The cheaper formulas cost around $15 a can if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh wow Nicole, poor little Lucas, how aweful! I hope the new formula will do the trick. How is he today?

Carole, is that much swelling normal? That just seems a bit much!

Yep, my scan is scheduled for Wednesday. I noticed with past scans at work my placenta is moving upward so I'm going to have my coworker check me tomorrow, make sure there's enough room to do this on Wednesday. If not I'll reschedule it since it would be pointless to pay for a scan and not being able to check ALL the organs.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Oh wow Nicole, poor little Lucas, how aweful! I hope the new formula will do the trick. How is he today?
> 
> Carole, is that much swelling normal? That just seems a bit much!
> 
> Yep, my scan is scheduled for Wednesday. I noticed with past scans at work my placenta is moving upward so I'm going to have my coworker check me tomorrow, make sure there's enough room to do this on Wednesday. If not I'll reschedule it since it would be pointless to pay for a scan and not being able to check ALL the organs.


He's doing a bit better...sleeping in his bouncy seat right now. We are going to keep going with the new formula for a few more days and as long as he is progressing, we'll get a script from the dr. and get it approved for WIC (thank goodness for WIC!). 

Ok, I am going to sound completely dense here, but what would the placenta have to do with the scan?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well, the baby is all squished to one side, at least that's how she looked this morning with a quick sneak peak and the placenta was right there in the middle. Now it was armature hour this morning, the girl who usually scans me isn't at work today that's why I'm waiting for tomorrow to have her check it out. Now I don't know this myself, but if the placenta is in the way with an abdominal scan, could they do a vaginal one to see the baby better?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tigerlilies said:


> Well, the baby is all squished to one side, at least that's how she looked this morning with a quick sneak peak and the placenta was right there in the middle. Now it was armature hour this morning, the girl who usually scans me isn't at work today that's why I'm waiting for tomorrow to have her check it out. Now I don't know this myself, but if the placenta is in the way with an abdominal scan, could they do a vaginal one to see the baby better?


I am sure they could do a vaginal scan to see better...but honestly I don't think you have anything to worry about. My placenta was all over the place this pregnancy. First it was low lying covering the cervix then it started to go higher all the while being anterior (which I am guess yours is already, being on the front?). I had 8 u/s' or so and the sonograph techs (or whatever they are called) never had a hard time seeing him or making out the parts they needed to check or organs, etc. Don't cancel your appt hun! I'm sure they'd be able to see everything even if the placenta is in the way :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

And the appt is only 1.5 days away!! Get excited about it woman!! hehe ;)


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I am, I am! Thanks for the U/S advice, I really appreciate it, I was hoping that's what you'd say esp with all the placenta moving around you had!

So I never answered your question about Hannah, it's doing okay with the steroid meds. When she takes it she's a bit blah for an hour but she still in great spirits. She definitely gets tired easier and is not tolerating the heat as well like she did last year. Hopefully this will prolong the inevitable for another month are so.


----------



## needafriend

K..BNB is a pain in the ass, would not let me log in other than to my profile yesterday. UGH....

Formula is about 30 bucks for the brand name stuff, 28 on sale. I have been using the tins of premade that u just add water too as my boy is super fussy and refussing the powder. He has been projectile puking sometimes after a forumla feed. We have a Dr apt this afternoon....but he doesn't puke after BF??

The meds I am on are Domperidone..sounds like the fancy wine.LOL....they help me lactate and without them I could not BF. They are a blessing. 
Lililes......I can not beleive we get to find out what your having so soon. WOW....I am so pleased.

So Nicole....dont u just love peeing once at nite and WOW..does my bladder ever hold alot now. LOL. I want to weigh as I know I have dropped more weight, I feel great.
Hope u chickies are perfect and hope that little Lucas has a better day today.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger----We find out TOMORROW what you are having! OMG can't wait to hear from you hun!!

Carole---OK so I am partly jealous and then partly worried....while I don't pee nearly as much as while prego, I still pee a lot...way more than my normal pre-prego self. And when I need to pee it's usually feeling really urget. Hopefully I'm not going to be one of those 30 year olds that pees themselves and has to wear pads all the time...ROFL.

Well..I don't know yet if Lucas is completely good on this formula. He FINALLY pooped a little bit about an hour ago (first poo since Saturday night) so i am not sure if the formula is completely helping him. He's also been doing a little bit of back arching (a major sign of acid reflux in babies)...and I was hoping not to go through that crap again. Guess we will see.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger cant wait to hear what we are having!! lol :)

Nicole i hope Lucas is better..how long does it take for the new formula to work?

Carole I get little gunner ear prints on my arm while bfing its so cute but thn i think i am cutting off the blood flow to his ears. lol

asfm I am flooded out of my house and tj is out on the state of emergency so i am at my sisters tonight...the flood water was about 5ft from my house and bridges were so flooded its a good thing we have a jacked up truck or we wouldnt have gotten out...my jeep is stuck at my house...hopefully all these storms pass soon


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh wow Sandi, I hope the water doesn't rise any more! Keep us updated!

Nicole, that sucks about emergency pees, hopefully after more healing time that will stop.

Carole, that formula does seem expensive! Good thing Lamine likes breast milk! Are you able to pump much between feedings?

So my scan is 3pm but I have a confession, we did a scan at work and it's a girl......Jeff and I are in a bit of denial so we really have told anyone, we want confirmation by the actual ob US machine but it doesn't seem there's much mistaking it unless it happens to be a boy that isn't well endowed. I'm not going to lie, it's hard to get excited about a girl b.c I get to name her and for years thought of Evelyn Maryanna and I would call her Evie which I adore! Except Jeff doesn't like Evie and said he would never call her that and that is ruining it for me. We tried to come up with a name together and thought if Pheobe which I like but I've had Evie on my mind for so long. It makes me feel torn. Now don't get me wrong about nit being excited for a girl, we already started a registry and we both picked out a TON of girl clothes!


----------



## mommy2lexi

YAYYYYY for a girl! So we were right! I just knew it! I'm so happy for you. I promise little girls are awesome. Are you guys in denial b/c you wanted a boy first or b/c you thought this one was a boy? Enjoy your confirmation scan today hun!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thank you! B.c we wanted a boy first and I thought it was a boy.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww I'm sorry you are a bit disappointed :(


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sounds awful that I'm disappointed after it took so long to get to this point but I thought b.c I popped out early that it was a boy. But everything God provides for us is for a reason and I certainly shouldn't be picky about it! I just wish this name thing wasn't such an issue, I really feel disappointed in that more than anything.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Don't feel bad..it's normal to be disappointed when you thought something was different then it is. I don't think it's so much disappointment as surprise and shock. Hope you guys can agree on a name that you will love! The name part is the hardest. Luckily John pretty much let me pick both names.


----------



## Tigerlilies

It's definitely a girl!!! Jeff's going to actually scan the pictures into the computer later this week so it will be clearer pics. So we agreed to wait to officially name her when she's born and we actually see her. There's now three names on the table, Evelyn, Phoebe, and Rachel.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

awww a sweet little girl. I am excited for you hun. and understand the wee bit of disappointment it will pass I am sure. XX I bet you will pick the perfect name for her.


----------



## needafriend

COngrats lilies...sorry I was nto able to log on yesterday to find out til now. How amazing, have not read all the posts as life is crazy here, I lost my job again. And had to kick that client out as he tried to punch Joe in the head. Long story so I have been getting everything in order paperwise and arranging his move etc. UGH.....so so happy for u lilies. WOw a little girl. will catch up this weekend. I need two or three of me these days.


----------



## mommy2lexi

WOW...I'm so sorry for all the stress you've been going through Carole :( Does losing your job mean you aren't able to work for that company anymore or just lost that client? 

Happy month old (a few days late) to Gunner!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's horrible Carole! You definitely can't someone who might be violent in the house with your kids and new born around. I hope the transition is quick and that you'll be able to find another client quickly.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yuck Carole I hope all works out for you. That is crazy he tried to punch Joe. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Nicole your early..Gunner is a month old today!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://i56.tinypic.com/2rwkoeb.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/4kjhw2.jpg
Okay, my last scan and latest bump!

Sandi, is the water still receding? When will Tj be home?

Carole, were you able to move out that client yet?

Nicole, how's the baby formula thing going? Does Lucas have acid reflux?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awww...adorable scan and look at that beautiful bump!!!! You're looking great girl!!!

Yup...my lil guy does have acid reflux. It's not nearly as bad as Lexi's was...but still heartbreaking to watch him go through it. We've been trying adding rice cereal to his bottles (a recommendation from his dr.) but it's not working all that great. We'll probably end up putting him on baby zantac (Lexi was on it as well).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger in love with "our" little girl and ur bump.

No water receding yet...Tj is still gone and no idea when this will be over cause it keeps raining!!ugh


----------



## Tigerlilies

Nicole, that really stinks, poor Lucas. How long did Lexi have to be on zantac?

Okay Sandi, time to get that rain over here! I really do hope it stops raining soon and Tj will be able to come home.

So last night something I ate must not have agreed with me, I had really uncomfortable gas, it was even waking me up during the night. If it was something I ate, that can't possibly be good for the baby!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They are going to blow a levee near Cairo that is suppose to help with all this flooding but it also means a majo loss of farm land so really its a no win situation...I just really wish the rain would stop. We have had one day in the past 3 weeks that it hasnt rained. thankfully its not flooding as bad at our house so I can stay there but I still feel a bit anxious at night. Thankfully my neighbor is taking the older kids to the bus stop for me so I dont have to drag Gunner out in this cold nasty rain. 

Sorry about the belly ache Tiger I hope its better today. 

Carole you on the lookout for a new client? 

Nicole how is Lexi doing with Lucas? lots of sissy love?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Feel free to send the rain my way....my garden could use it! I hope it lets up on you guys soon!

Tiger: We weaned Lexi off the zantac around 7 or 8 months (I think!)

Sandi: Lexi is sooo sweet to him...lots of kisses and hugs!


----------



## needafriend

wow lilies...love the bumpage and babes pic. So amazing eh. Time has been so tight for me these days. With the MIL here, my job changing so fast, paper work and not to mention a new baby. UGH....so I am sorry for not poping in sooner to see your pics. How cool is that bump. Enjoy as the next chunk will only get more and more uncomfortable, sorry to say.

Nicole...sorry about your little one have reflux. So young to have that.

Sandy...wow, u have been BF for over a month alone, not me. Not a good milk cow. Iam about 50/50 now and goign strong but I have never been able to BF 100% so I was expecting this but the pills I am on help alot.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well more crappy news...Tj got his warning orders...he will deploying for Afghan in July 2012. Now I know that is a over a year away but dang it still upsets me. He is still gone and he gets this news while on the state of emergency. I am a grumpy overwhelmed mess these days.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Ohhhh Sandi I am so very sorry :( I know how hard that is (not while having children of course, but still). How long is the deployment...a year? I know it's of no help, but try and take solice in the fact that he will be there to see Gunners first steps and all that good stuff. I'm sorry though hun.


----------



## Tigerlilies

That really stinks Sandi, I'm sorry. Is it possible those plans could change a year from now and he might not have to go?

I hopes things are less hectic for you soon Carole! At least MIL is still there to help with the little things.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. Yes alot can change in a year and I am praying it does. I think what upsets me most is he wants to go...I don't think I will ever get that. I am just sad thinking thta Gunner will be missing him the most. I can deal but how does a baby?? or a toddler at that stage. 

Oh well. 

Nicole how are things for you? Lucas doing better?

Tiger hows our girl treating you?

Carole hope things calm down soon. 

I did manage to clean our room today and get the grass cut I feel very accomplished today. LOL


----------



## mommy2lexi

Tiger: I keep meaning to ask you....have you been doing any shopping? I'm ready to see TONS of pics all things baby!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, I bought about $50 in baby clothes from the consignment shop, some 3mon, some 9mon but mostly 6mon. I expect a baby from Jeff and me not to be in new borns very long! ;)

I bought a pack and play that I'll also use as a bassinet from the consignment shop for only $90! And then from Craig's list a glider with a gliding ottoman for $100. I'll get some pictures posted here soon.

How's the handsome little men in everyone's lives!?


----------



## mommy2lexi

OHHH I can't wait to see pics! Please post. I'm so happy I get to see some girly stuff :)


----------



## needafriend

Hello my ladies...

Reeds, sorry about the crappy news for Tj....no clue how u do it. How is Gunner man doing?

Lilies....I have had no help, lol, things will be easier in about 8.5 hours as I go to the airport then to get MIL on a plane. She is super kind and sweet, we love spending time together but she is used to a different life. She has two maids so life is simple for her there and it has been here. I help her no the other way around. LOL..oh well. The only thing that truly bugs me is 3 times now my Lamine has pooped and I was at the store or running kids to school, she wont change diapers. Pee I can deal with as I am never more than a hour but poop??? Oh well...

Nicole, how is Lucas's refux? I miss chattin with u guys so much. I will send pics soon, Joe misplaced our camera cable a few days ago....bone head.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Mother's Day to my favorite ladies. I hope your all well. I really miss chatting too but with Tj gone I can't seem to find time to get on here. I am really overwhelmed and right now I am at my moms and everyone is playing with Gunner so I have a few minutes. I am really blessed he is a good baby but I love to snuggle him and since I am home alone it makes the time better. I need to post pics too but for some reason I can't get the new ones to download so when Tj gets home I will get the new ones up. He is smiling now and laughing its heaven. :) 

I hope your all well. Love you all.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Happy Mothers Day to you too!!!

I'm sorry things are rough. Any word yet on when TJ will be home? I can't wait to see new pics of Gunner and Lamine! You guys are terrible with the pic uploads...LOL...but I'll forgive ya! hehe :)

Awww...smiles and laughs. I can't wait for that. Lucas is doing mini smiles but nothing full on and who knows how long until we hear a laugh. Lexi was full on smiling non-stop by 5 weeks...so hopefully he starts all that fun stuff up soon. 

Anything else new with anyone?

How are you feeling Tiger? Can't wait to see your pics as well!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nothing new with me...I have my 6 week check up tomorrow and have to decide it I want another TL...I am thinking I don't. I want another baby. Is that crazy??


----------



## mommy2lexi

LOL...you aren't crazy! If you are having any doubts DON'T do it! Just remember how much it cost to reverse it this time. I know in my case right now I think awww another would be nice...but for me that is just because I love the baby stage. Then I get screamed at by Lexi and realize two is enough. LOL. But everyone is different. If you want another then go for it (if TJ is on board of course!!). 

John's getting his snip at the end of the month. So many people try and talk us outta it...but for us it's best. Everyone is different though!

I have a TMI question for you...since you had a tear as well. Are you still sore down there? I am and I felt around and there is a very hard area...like the majority of the area where the stiches were has healed for hte most part and is soft then all the way at the top of where I tore it's very hard and pokes out and is super sore. I'm totally not sure if that is normal as it never healed that way w/ Lexi (had an episiotomy with her). Sorry if that is just TMI but I'm not sure if there may be something healing wrong?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tj doesn't want another...so I don't know if he will change his mind or not...

As far as the tear I am still sore but not really bad I do remember with my tear with Ashleigh it was like that and it took forever to heal but I had a 3rd degree tear with her. It felt tender down there and lumpy. But if your not sure call you dr and get checked. Thats a rough place to be sore all the time.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Happy Mother's Day to my favorite bnb ladies!!!!!

Carole.....WOW to the MIL thing not even changing a diaper.....yeah, I'm not sure how I would have handled that one! I hope things will get into a better rhythm now.

Nicole, that really stinks that you're still sore down there. Are the stitches actually out yet?

Sandi, I'm sorry that Tj is still not home, I know it's one of the most honorable things he's doing but I would be terribly lonesome too.

Okay, here's some pictures of stuff. Starting to second guess my second hand glider though. I washed the cushions the best I could in our washer but I noticed yesterday it smelled like pee in the house and it's definitely the cushions. The previous owners has a small dog that jumped up on the seat even as we were picking it up. Hannah can't jump like that anymore and it's too small for Nick to get up there plus the rocking would make it harder too so I'm thinking the oxy-clean just wasn't enough. I'll have to take it to the laundry mat and use one of those big washer.

https://i55.tinypic.com/ws2sf4.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/2v956qu.jpg
The tiger head underneath the activity seat or whatever it's called is actually a xylophone we picked up at consignment too.


----------



## needafriend

Cool baby items lilies....it must seem unreal now. I know when I did the big shop and actually saw his toys etc in the house it was like >>>WE ARE HAVING A BABY!!! LOL...try to get the smell out as it looks like a nice glider.

MIL is gone now, she made me have tears in my eyes as she said I was so kind to her and she will never forget that, she thinks Joe is lucky to have me, she prayed for us, my boys and our marriage. She just said alot of kind and grateful things to me. Guess I just have to remember she is from a totally different area than me and has a different lifestyle than us here. 

Nicole, sorry your lady parts are so sore still. Makes me think I was lucky for the section. Even though I am still having a mild bleed??? Joe will be home tmorrow and I will make him find the camera cord, I have some great pics. 

Sandy....I know exactly how u feel about being alone for days on end. Joe is running to N dakota these days and it sucks. Right now my oldest is cuddling lamine so I can make supper and do some computer time. 

Happy Mothers Day to u all!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://i54.tinypic.com/xfng8z.jpg
Here's basically the pack n play I bought from consignment, same color too. Not exactly what I wanted but it saved me $40. My is all folded up and I didn't want to try to assemble it right now. It IS unreal! Every time I look at the baby's room and see things coming together, it makes me so happy!

That was really sweet of MIL to say all those wonderful things. It is hard to understand what it's like for someone else from a different culture and vise versa for them! I'm so glad Joe is coming home though! That will be nice!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yup...stitches have been out for a bit..they use the desolvables. I love the baby stuff esspecially that pack and play! Have you tried using a steamer on the cushions? Like from a carpet cleaner attachment? I use one on our couch cushions since Lexi spills milk..and has even peed on the couch once after a bath...lol. Anyways, they really work on getting smells out. Maybe give that a shot since like Carole said it is a super nice glider!

I was the same way...it didn't seem real until his room started coming together. I'm so happy for you!

Can't wait for Joe to get home so I can see pics of lil man! That is so sweet of MIL to say all those nice things!! Always nice to hear good things from MIL's. 

Yeah, the soreness sucks. It doesn't hurt unless I move in a weird way or during wiping after peeing, etc. But, it is also making me not look forward to sex AT ALL when the time comes.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Yeah I bet you're not looking forward to sex right now but that discomfort can't last forever. It's been 4wks since you had Lucas right? Maybe you should mention something to the doctor like what Sandi said, make sure you're healing right.

I actually rubbed the cushions with oxy-clean and put it in our washing machine. It was too big though and water splashed over the edge that's why I'm thinking laundry mat, I just beyond this goes beyond a steam cleaners job.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, I will def. mention it to her. I don't think it's anything serious enough to call now. My 6 week postpardem appt. is coming up so we'll see if all is well. Not like John is getting any any time soon...LOL. He's getting sniped on the 30th and the procedure takes a few weeks (I believe) to be completely effective. And since condoms annoy me and I never got on the pill guess we will just abstain for a while. I'd rather get completely healed down there first anyways! It's still kinda hard to believe he is getting sniped and our family is now complete. I look at Lucas and sometimes want another one but honestly it's just b/c I LOVE the baby stages! They are absolutely wonderful...even with the sleep deprivation and crying and in my kids cases reflux and colic (Lexi). It's just so miraculous to watch them grow and develop! 

Lucas is getting so big so fast! I think he may as big as the other boys even though weighed less at birth! Might just be imagining that though..lol. I'm loving my cuddle time, b/c I know there is only so much longer that he can sleep on my chest and be that tiny! Oh...now I'm getting all emotional...lol. And he slept in his crib for the first time last night!

Tiger I really hope you can get the cushions clean. We have a super high capacity washer and it still doesn't fully wash a comforter or larger things like that. We take those to a dry cleaner or laundry mat like you are saying. So hopefully that is why the cushions didn't come completely clean, not enough room.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I hope the laundry mat worked too!

Any time I've held someone else's baby it's so darn precious, I can't wait to hold my own so I can still relate to what you're saying! Has Lucas been in a basinet before last night? How'd he like the crib?

Jeff and I talked about him getting snipped after our second. He's not completely comfortable doing it so we'll see what happens.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yup..he was in the bassinet next to our bed until last night. He did really good in the crib...just looked around until he fell asleep. I'm a big believer in 'cry it out' to get kids on schedule. Not for everyone of course, but it works for us. But really he doesn't cry much...he just hangs out till he falls asleep. 

I'm kinda surprised John is ok with getting it done as well. You know how men are with their penis'...lol! But like I told him, we know we don't want more kids...and I've been on birth control for so damn long it's his turn..lol!


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL I know what you mean with them being so sensitive! But that's how I feel too, we do so much, they need to step up now!

I also agree with the letting them cry it out. If they've been fed, changed and it's nap time, then it's nap time! My sister and BIL made the mistake of rocking my neice to sleep and always holding her when she cried and she became dependent on that attention. I even told her then it wasn't a good idea and now, 5yrs later she admits she wish she didn't do that.


----------



## mommy2lexi

Very true about the dependancy. I remember when we first started letting Lexi cry it out, she was around Lucas' age. My mom was over and Lexi kept crying for no reason (she was a colicky baby). I kept going to her and getting frustrated. My mom told me about cry it out and literally MADE me sit there at the kitchen table with her and John while Lexi screamed. It felt like hours and I sat there balling my eyes out. But eventually she went to sleep and we only had to let her cry like that a handful more times before she was on a schedule and sending herself to sleep. Man oh man is it hard to hear at first though. But, it's been soooo good for her. So I've started Lucas as well now. I feel bad that it doesn't make me ball my eyes out anymore. Like it means I don't love him the same??? But I tell myself it's just because I know it's best for him and that is why it doesn't effect me the same way anymore. Does that make sense? Or am I horrible?!


----------



## mommy2lexi

So you haven't said, have you been feeling alright? Is the little girl going easy on you?

And OMG why haven't I asked...have you felt movement/kicks??!?


----------



## Tigerlilies

ALMOST threw up this morning but it's been a long time since I felt that nauseous. Over the weekend I finally started feeling more than just flutters. In fact, last night when we went to bed Jeff was shaking his leg (sometimes he has restless leg and I do too so I understand) but the shaking of the bed was vibrating right where the baby was resting and it felt like she was kicking back. So I had to make Jeff stop, it felt like it was annoying her which was annoying me! LOL 

Other than that I feel fine. I was warned to watch my weight gain and I've been meaning to walk more but haven't. I better get going b.c I have another apt on the 27th and it would be nice not to weigh more than last time but I know already do.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger how exciting for the movement and kicks. I loved that when I was preggo. Made me smile everytime. :) 

Nicole I can't do the cry it out. I respect that you can but really I am a snuggle mom and luckily with mine I haven't had any problems with bed...but I love the rocking and snuggling to sleep. I had a great night with Gunner last night we was in bed by 9 and slept til 6 this morning...he woke up and nursed for a hour then we went back to sleep til 10 it was great!! :) Although Gunner does still sleep with me he lays in his bopee or however you spell it. LOL 

Carole are you getting settled now that your MIL is gone?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Wow Gunner is quite the sleep huh Sandi?! That is great!!!! Lucas was sleeping good until the past few days now he is fussy and wants to eat all day long. I think maybe it's a growth spurt? I don't remember the ages they say they go through the major growth spurts...isn't 1 month one of them? 

I am so excited, just ordered a baby sling! I can't wait to try it out. I want to take Lexi to the splash park and I think using a sling will make that a lot easier to take Lucas as well. It's so hard to hold a bobbleheading baby while chasing a toddler!! LOL! Hopefully it fits and works well!

Happy 1/2 way point Tiger!! WOOO HOOOOO!

How did the post-pardem check up go Sandi?

Carole, how is everything now that MIL has gone home?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, if rocking to sleep works, go for it, it is so hard not to! I just saw how it didn't work out with my neice so I'm hesitant to start off that way.

Oh a sling! I live the idea of those things. Which brand did you order!

I know, it's crazy, I'm way way through!!!! I'm excited but not looking forward to getting bigger b.c I'm already having difficulties wiping my bum.:blush:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Yeah, same here on the rocking to sleep...I love to do it and still do when he's not feelign well...but on a regular basis I have seen the negative effects of it. If your kiddos get away from the negative effects and can still self soothe then that is great! Mine just aren't that lucky so I have to stop it before it starts. We still cuddle all the time though!

Here is the sling: https://www.amazon.com/Balboa-Sears...0GW2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1305034295&sr=8-6

I'm so excited to get it. I looked at so many of them, but this one seemed most 'user friendly' and I like the ability to get baby in and out quickly/easily. The other ones seem to have a lot more to them and more you have to do to get them in and out. 

OMG too funny about bum wiping!! LOL! It's all totally worth it. It's so sad how fast the time goes once they get here. 

Oh, and more name talk??


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh, and I like the print of this one much better:

https://www.amazon.com/Balboa-Adjus...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1305035324&sr=1-4

But, I figured John would whine about using that one (if he ever wants to use it) and if I like the one I got and use it alot I may order that one as well. And at least plain brown goes with everything.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Love the sling! I know what you mean about some look more complicated. I like how your's is user friendly but then the other one I was checking out seems more versatile so I'm nit sure what I'll go with.

Funny thing about the name, Jeff called her Evelyn two weeks ago and I reminded him that we're waiting and he said what's the point, you'll call her Evelyn anyhow. I'm not sure if he meant that as an acceptance or as he thinks I've made up my mind without considering Rachel or Pheobe. :shrug:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Let me see the one you are checking out!!

I would take that as acceptance. Sometimes people just need time to come around to a name. If he knows and understands how much you love that name, maybe he is letting you 'name this one'....then just tell him he can name the next baby!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

6 week check up went well...I decided against get my tubes tied again. We talked about BC and he said that as long as I am nursing it is 93 to 99% as effective BC so thats what I am gonna do. I am stuck at 170. LOL I gained a few lbs back so I would love to lose 15lbs this summer and I will be so happy. 

Nicole I love that sling let me know how it works out for you I so need one but haven't got one yet cause I am chicken to buy one I may not like. 

Tiger I really like the name Evelyn...it sounds like to me Jeff is acccepting it. GIrl take it and name that baby!! ;)


----------



## mommy2lexi

I will let ya know...I've never tried one before. I'm honestly kinda worried I'm going to feel like he will fall out or something. But, I know it kills my arm to walk around with him for a while (I'm so weak!!) and sometimes pushing a double stroller is just not that easy not to mention if I'm trying to take Lexi somewhere to play. I hope it works well! It says it provides 5 holding positions, even on the hip for when he's older. I'm like that about buying stuff I may not like, but I love amazon since they offer 365 day returns on most things and they are really easy to return to.

LOL..I knew you wouldn't get your tubes tied!! You never know TJ could change his mind. After we had Lexi John didn't want more and when she was going to turn one we started talking about it and decided one more. So they do change their minds, I think after they see how wonderful kids are and the immense love that is there :) And girl do NOT be bummed about the weight. You gained nothing and lost it all right away. You've done fantastic!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Oh and just gotta say thank goodness for leftover percocets from childbirth. My back has been hurting sooo badly for the past two days. Sciatica with a vengance I think. I went to get up to feed lucas in the middle of the night and seriously got stuck...I was crying in such pain and when it first hit I almost blacked out!! WTH???


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://www.babyktan.com/babycarriers.html
Here's one sling I've been check out. It's a bit more complicated but I like how it goes over both shoulders if you want.

Sandi, I agree, if breast feeding can be a type of BC, why not! You can always get your tubes tied later.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger Happy 20 weeks!! :) Half way there! 

Nicole what is up with your back hun?? Do you think its from your epi? Man that suck. 

Well I went to WIC today and rented the Madela pump hospital grade so I can start pumping..I am pumping one side while he is on the other to get a small supply built up as a emergency stash. I had them weigh Gunner while we was there and he is now 11lbs. They said that is awesome. He will 6 weeks on friday man time has flown by! 

I went to amazon and looked around at some carriers and a nursing cover...found a cver I really like for 9.99! I thought it was a great deal. :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Not sure, I think the sciatica is acting up? But if that it is it, man it's coming back with a vengance!! I also wondered if it's from the epi (b/c they stuck me like 5 times before getting it in and had a hard time getting it in) but if it was wouldn't it only cause pain along the spine? This is pain all around my lower left quadrant of my back. So...not sure :(

It wouldn't matter to me because I formula feed, but I didn't know WIC rents pumps!! That is really awesome! And I think having a backup stash is great, also means you can take a night off and have a drink now and then (if you want of course). That is great he weighs 11 pounds!! Growing great! 

UGhhh...I know what you mean, it makes me sad already to see how fast the time is flying. The end of pregnancy DRAGS on and then once they are here, BAM! before we know it they will be 1!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know...look lucas is already 4 weeks!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sandi, is Tj home now? How long will he be able to be at home?

Carole, did that one client leave yet?

Nicole, how's your sciatica today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies! Tj came home tuesday. Its great having him home...he is home hopefully til AT in june and then he is gone for 15 days..

ladies where r u??


----------



## needafriend

Help....I need two of me. Will get on here tomorrow and read. Been busy with kids dental apt, Joe had two days off for the first time in 3 weeks. Cleaned the garage etc....he is going back to work tonite and respite client is coming for the weekend. Will chat tmorrow on all ur posts. Hope ur all great.....


----------



## needafriend

Lilies....congrats on the half way point. WOW....and the client moved out the nite he swung at JOe but had to move his crap and do all the paper work.

I actually have five minutes right now....wow eh. I am so looking forward to the dr apt for baby tues. Joe is coming as he is second guessing some of what I do as a mom. He thinks when baby crys for more than a min or so we need to take him to the hospital. I told him its gas but he doesn't think its normal for a baby to be like that. I half assed weighted him at home and he is approx 12 lbs already. LOL...and he is tech only 3 1/2 weeks old as he was early. Thats huge. 
He is a horrible sleeper as he needs to eat all the time. I am crossing my fingers that the Dr will say we can do a tsp of rice cereal in his nite moo.
I hope u gals are good and babes are growing. I feel so bad I just cant chat like I used to, with house work, my job, baby and kids I am sooo busy.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm so glad Tj and Joe are home! That's wonderful!

Typical first time dad right Carole! ;) Well I hope the doctor can convince him that baby is fine and you know what you're doing! 12lbs though! Wow! Lamine is really growing fast! I can't wait to read how long they measure him on Tuesday.

Sandi, I read on FB that you started to have Gunner sleep in the crib. I was wondering about that with BF, is it harder for babies who are BF to make that change b.c they start to get use to sleeping next to you in a bassinet and you being right there with the boob ready when they're hungry?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

To be honest Tiger...I don't know. I let my other kiddos sleep with me until they were almost 1...so I have nothing to compare to. Its does seem to be harder ifor me right now because when he wakes up at night to feed I just want to snuggle him on a boob and go back to sleep so he ends up in bed with us anyway. lol but i did give him rice in his breastmilk last night and he slept for 5 hours!! my goal was 6 hours but i will take 5, :)


----------



## mommy2lexi

Just checking in...how's everyone doing?


----------



## Tigerlilies

At work, busy yet bored. Feeling baby more but still can't feel her from the outside. I have an ob visit next Friday. It's a waste of time to me, next week I'll get checked for GD.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger yay for more movement!! its a awesome feeling:)

Gunner slept so good last night from 9 to 6!!!! wooohoo


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow! That's an awesome night's sleep! I bet you still woke up to check on him. :winkwink: Did he sleep in the crib?


----------



## mommy2lexi

I hear you Tiger...I hated all the early dr. appts. To me they were a waste of time until I got further along. My OB and hospital is an hour away so to drive there and then wait and wait and wait and drive back was annoying. But, it's all for a good reason I suppose :) So you're not battling ms or anything are you?

As I said on FB I am super jealous of that sleep Sandi. I think Lucas is sick and has been for a week and 1/2 by now ;( Even though I am a 'cry it out' 'selfsoothing' kinda mom I can't let him cry if I think he's sick. So...that has meant a screwy schedule...not much sleep...etc. And since yesterday he has been eating NONSTOP last night he even ate 6.5oz then ate again 3 hours later!!! I hope that just means a growth spurt and not that he is using food for comfort b/c that can be bad.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Poor Lucas, I hope the reflux still isn't bothering. Man, how do you deal with the sleep deprivation Nicole? I'd be in tears with frustration!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Sleep deprivation isn't honestly that bad with him. I get 3-4 hour stretches. Just the past few days I've slept on the couch for part of the night so he can either sleep on me or upright in his swing with me able to watch over him. The reflux is getting better...but he's so congested that it makes it seem worse I think. And trust me, when you have your little one the sleep deprivation won't really bug you that much...it's quite amazing how much you'll put up with for your kids...without thinking twice. And John helps a lot...sounds like Jeff will too...I bet he'll be a great daddy!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

https://i54.tinypic.com/2z4mirb.jpg
can you see the rash below my boob?
https://i52.tinypic.com/30c4oj9.jpg


----------



## needafriend

WOW....great belly lilies. I will email u some pics of lamine either tonite tor tomorrow. I posted a new one on my aviatar just for a few days for some of the girl on my tr thread to see.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

GReat bump Tiger!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Loving both of your new avatars Carole and Sandi! Man, Lamine has gotten darker! I just love those chunkie cheeks he has, I can't wait to see more pics!
I love that look on Gunner's face, hehe!


----------



## mommy2lexi

Awwww I'm loving the bump pics Tiger!! So glad to see new pics. And you're almost 24 weeks! WOW...time is flying by (maybe not for you). Have you done more shopping yet? How are you feeling? I can make out the rash, ouchie :( When do you go to the dermatologist?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm feeling fine, every once in a blue moon do I feel nauseous. I'm trying to not drink too much before bed so I'm not up multiple times and so far so good.....for now! I'm already having a hard time bending over to tie my shoe so I can't image what it's going to be like in two months! 

Jeff has gotten into extreme couponing from that show on TLC. He hasn't mastered the really big savings and to me it's a bit silly to have 20 bottles of BBQ sauce on hand when we hardly use it to begin with. Oh well, it makes him happy and I'm buying less groceries now! LOL But sometimes at dinner during the work week he wants me to go to the store with him and he takes FOREVER! And my low back really starts to hurt. I had to get a motorized buggy last time! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am with you on the couponing Tiger. I like using coupons but I see no point in buying 15 to 20 of something you don't use often. To my some of them are spedning more money than they need to on things they have a bunch of. I haven't figured it out yet. LOL


----------



## Tigerlilies

Oh I love the latest avatars Sandi and Carole! Freak'in adorable!

So I do have ringworm! Kitty has now lost all outdoor privileges. Last night I was so fed up with this thing I scrubbed down with bleach on my known spots and even spots I was suspicious/paranoid about. I unfortunately have rug burn all over my belly and chest now but there's no way that crappy fungus could have survived! Now yesterday Jeff sprayed down Kitty's perch tree thing and the couch with athlete's foot spray so hopefully this won't pop up again but who knows. I read online the spores can life for 8 months on surfaces!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my goodness Tiger! Ringworm sucks. I hope you got it all. I can't believe your already 24 weeks. :) How are things for you?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Now I'm 25wks! It doesn't seem to be going fast though. I have on/off days on feeling baby move. She's mostly hanging out in my lower belly. Jeff still hasn't been able to feel her move. Everytime I ask him to come feel he takes FOREVER to come over so naturally by then she's all settled down and stopped kicking. He refuses to talk to the belly, he thinks it's silly. I'm hoping when she gets bigger and you can feel/see her move he'll talk to her. Did anyone else's husband not talk to baby in utero?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tj use to sing to Gunner. It would get him rolling and kicking. I think gunner would wait til Tj came home to see if daddy was gonna talk to him. Lol happy 25 weeks hun. How are you feeling?


----------



## mommy2lexi

Happy 25 weeks Tiger!! YAY! John didn't so much talk to either baby in utero....he made goofy noises at them and said 'hi' to them, but didn't sit there and talk to my belly. Most men I think have a hard time connecting with the baby while we are pregnant. After all they don't feel the movements or the life growing inside of them. Completely natural. Just wait till she comes out and has daddy wrapped around her finger the minute he sees her! How are you doing though?


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's so sweet Tj would sing to Gunner! I think Tj is in the minority though and John and Jeff are the typical guy interact/reaction.

I actually left work early today b.c I had some really painful gas today. I had Chinese food last night and I guess baby doesn't care for it which is a shame b.c I have left overs and it was SO good! I once asked them if they use MSG and she said no but you know how they don't speak very good English so I'm wondering if they really do and if that's the reason b.c I can eat their soup and an egg roll and be fine.


----------



## mommy2lexi

I think you're fine...I haven't been to any chinese places in my adult life that use MSG...I think most places don't use it anymore.


----------



## needafriend

WOW...almsot 26 weeks. Congrats. would love to see a belly pic. Hope all is well, I feel so bad that i am never on here. I pop onto FB every few days but life is crazy busy. I have a new client and am working full time again. Plus with Mr lamine...wow, busy busy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to giggle at you Carole...I believe there was a post teasing me when I first had Gunner about me never being on line and you and Nicole would always be on because you were able to multi task. :) Of course I am just teasing you but we sure do miss you.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I'm sure life is crazy busy for you all with those boys! That's great you got a new cliet Carole! I hope he/she is settling in.

Did all your hubbies have a good father's day? I got Jeff card with daschounds on it, of course! My parents came up and I took them out for dinner, it was nice.

What was not so nice is Jeff and I keep getting into fights, he has this tendency of trying to be funny by being a smartass and I just don't care for it, even less so with these hormones. I know I should just expect it from him but I just don't want to put up with it, it annoys me! So it's something we need to work on.


----------



## needafriend

I know I was bugging u, If it was just Lamine it would be different but with two clients in home, meetings and apts for my guys...ugh, calgon take me away. Think its time to TTC again...lol, actually I have been thinking about another. I KNOW...smack some sense into me. Joe and I are looking at hot tubs. We found a great 8 man one, with stereo and lites strobbing around it. Great deal as well.....but only thing is I would have to share it with my clients as it would cause issues if I had one and didnt let them us it. I am a bit of a nut about germs so I dont know if I would be able to share....lol

Lilies.....I was so not into loving Joe all the time when i was pg...I was short wicked and grumpy alot. how long are u going to work for?


----------



## Tigerlilies

It would be nice to work up to the week I'm due but my hips bother me on/off now so who knows how I'll feel in September. I definitively don't want to go too soon b.c then it's less time I'll be able to spend with baby after she's here.

I would love a hot tub or a pool but that would weird me out to share with clients too if I had any.

Get this, we live in a wooded lot even though its the city limits and I have my yard fenced in for the dogs. I will let Nick out first b.c if you stand there he just runs around like an idiotic, then I let Hannah out b.c if you don't watch her she'll start eating random stuff. I'm about to let Nick in this morning and Hannah out when I open the door but not the screen door b.c there's Nick with big smile on his.face and a possum laying on the porch! I woke up Jeff and the first thing he's worried about is rabies. Nick is up to date but Hannah is due now but we can't vaccinate her while she's on steroids. So we put Nick in the garage, Jeff gets a shovel to move the possum to the front yard for animal control. The poor thing is still alive! Nick has done this before, caught a groundhog and shook it until the back broke and it died slowly. I couldn't bring myself to hit it with a shovel for fear of making it suffer more and I.certainly couldn't do it now nor would Jeff. So after all that Jeff finally takes Hannah out to discover a baby possum outside that fell out of her pouch! It was smaller then the palm of my hand! I started crying! Ultimately we took the baby to the animal hospital b.c the Wildlife ppl weren't open yet but they called an hour ago and said they would pick up the baby from the vets. Right before I left Jeff said the momma possum was gone! So now Jeff thinks maybe Nick didn't break her back and she was just playing dead. But poor thing had to leave her baby behind. Isn't that horrible! I know it's a dog's nature to hunt but that sucks!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my what a rough start to the day. I hope it got better. I think baby possums are cute but the grown ones are so ugly. LOL Sorry for the hip pain I hope you will be able to work as long as you want. XX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh my WOOHOOO for double digits Tiger. :)


----------



## Tigerlilies

Double digits? What am I double digiting? 

Okay, I have another story. So my co-worker who had MC's......So after the first MC she had to have a D&C but they didn't get it all which resulted in an infection and needing a second D&C. Completely sucks, doesn't happen all that often but can happen. Well after her second MC they discovered she had scar tissue that probably contributed to poor implantation so she had to have the scar tissue removed. Let me ask you this, if he same doctor who performed the first D&C and didn't get it all and then performed the second D&C which resulted in scar tissue, would you allow him a third try? HELL NO!!!!!!! She even questioned it herself and I told her no, ask for someone else but she still allowed him to do it!!!!!!! I know how it feels to desperately want a child but maybe this couple shouldn't reproduce.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my heck no would he be near me again!! That's just crazy...

And your in your in double digits...lol only 92 days left.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, ohhhh! I knew it would end up being something obvious but I couldn't figure it out! I know I'm getting close but it still seems so far away! Thank God I'm in my third tri now!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol. How are you feeling?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Pretty damn emotional. I felt like cried most of the weekend, I'm so sensitive to everything! What or how ppl say something to me, seeing a dead kitty in the road, I started balling. Jeff feels bad for me but he just doesn't understand what it's like. On a happier note we actually had sex! First time in two months! I wish I was more into it but my pelvis being out of wack didn't make it very comfortable. Oh well, at least we finally did it! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no. I was that way toward the end...a squirrel ran out on front of us one day on the way to the Dr Tj wouldn't avoid hitting it but I was so upset I cried the rest of the day. Hopefully it will pass and you can get back to you. Yay for dtd!!!


----------



## needafriend

LILIES...wow, your getting close to 30weeks. Can I see a belly pic? I hope your well and getting ready for babes arrival.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Two days shy of 29wks! I'm huge! :)

https://i55.tinypic.com/1247voz.jpg


----------



## Tigerlilies

I keep forgetting to post that my GD test was negative! That was nice relief but of course I sill got a lecture about how much weight I gained. So far it's been 26lbs. It's not ideal but I don't think it's THAT bad.


----------



## bluesky

Tiger I just saw your name next to this thread so thought I would look in and wowsersssss check that Bump out!! Its lovely! Please post on the ttcal thread for the girls to see.


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, okay!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Loving the bump! We have a healthy little girl in there. Good job momma.


----------



## needafriend

Awesome bumpage Lilies....wow, you look so pg now. LOL....I think your weight gain isn't bad at all. I am trying to drop weight, I have lost about 20lbs in the last 1 1/2 months. Joe and I are both doing it so it makes it easier. Is babes room all set up?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Wow, 20lbs! That's awesome Carole! Congratulations! You're right, it's so much easier when DH is on a diet too.

Baby's room is getting there. Jeff wants to re-arrange it to make it more space efficient and I want to get more wall decor but I feel I can't do much b.c I don't know how he wants to re-arrange it. We've been doing something every weekend so that's being pushed to the back burner. One of the biggest things that we did get done was replace the windows in that room and I'm so glad that's over. It gets full morning sun and the more effecient window really has made a difference!


----------



## needafriend

Natural lite is amazing. Lamine is still in our bedroom, it is working better than i thought it would. I have never shared a room with my baby before. 
Yay for the neg GD tests. 
Life is getting better here, Lamine is now getting into toys and feeling so much better with his meds for his reflux so there is more time now. 
How long are u going to take off work after baby comes?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Love that picture of Lamine! He looks so big! 

We're allowed 3 months but I'm only going to take 2 months since things are dicy at work. Not that they could lay me off when I got back from maternity leave but they could cut my hours. They demoted one girl a few years ago when she came back to work as a way to squeeze her out. So dang cut throat but it's not like there's a lot of choices in jobs right now.

So yesterday day and this morning I had watery discharge, just watery, nothing solid. Really soaked down my panties! Finally at the end of the day the ob nurse said the dr just called it "watery mucus" but I should still get checked out and have an appointment tomorrow. One website said that AM watery discharge is normal late in the pregnancy but can you really consider 29wks late in a pregnancy?......


----------



## needafriend

i remember having that allot.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Well I ended up going in for an ob apt, it ended up being an yeast infection. Other than the extra wettness I had no idea. So she gave me the option of a suppository or a pill. Since Jeff wasn't all that much help with the progesterone suppositories and now I'm bigger, I went for the pill. In the back of my mind I was wondering if it was 100% safe but I never said anything and took it. Well later that night Jeff was asking me so many questions so I looked online and the antifungal pills aren't really recommended during pregnancy or breasting feeding b.c they really don't know the side affects. So of course I'm all upset now. On a WebMD site about prescriptions, it said that in rabbits the equivalent recommended dose had no affect on the fetus but 2x as much did which tells me there still could be side sffects. They thought Zoloft was safe during pregnancy and in the past two months there's all of a sudden these lawyer commercials about birth defects. I'm hoping being in my third trimester would affect her less so than in my first trimester and that it's not a big deal.


----------



## needafriend

I know...its sooo scary to take meds as things are changing all the time. I am sure your fine and so is babes. Try putting plain yogurt inside....lol, I know it sounds crazy but it works and its natural


----------



## Tigerlilies

Sunday I actually bought monostat7 b.c that pill did absolutely nothing for the yeast infection. I am eating yogurt.to try to balance my system too. Next Tuesday I have an apt and a growth scan so I'll ask her to check me again to make sure the yeast infection is gone.

Oh man, between the heat and getting bigger, I'm starting to get uncomfortable. My hips hurt on and off and the heart burn is getting more frequent. It's not so bad that I wish I was due next month but knowing I have TWO more months and it's just gonna get worse is making me dread the next two months. I would type "ya know?" But I know you know! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger wow 30 weeks already. Hope the yeast infection is gone soon. Yes I agree summer pregnancy is so rough the heat makes it all way more miserable. 

Carole love the new avi pic you look so pretty. 

I got my first period since having Gunner it started today...Oh the joy but know I am thinking of ttc again. Lol


----------



## Tigerlilies

LOL, really!?! I can't blame you though, I'm not even done with this pregnancy and I'm thinking of my next already! LOL

Man, almost four months to get your period again? I really thought it would start after just two months. Does it take longer to get your first period if you're breast feeding?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tiger yeah some people don't have a period at all while they are bfing...my dr even said as long as he is nursing every 3/4 hours it is a accurate bc up to 99% effective up to 6 months and then goes down to 90%...Gunner wasn't nursing that often so I got a period...I did start him on cereal, fruit and veggies this weekend. He loves it. So far bananas seem to be his favorite. WOw you only have 57 days to go..so exciting. How are you feeling??


----------



## Tigerlilies

That's good to know about the bfing esp since next June we want to start trying for our second. I can't believe your little man is eating fruit/vegetables already! How exciting!!!

I might only have two more months but I still feel like it's so far away......Yesterday we checked out three day cares. One was really ghetto, the second wasn't bad but it's the same price as a day care in a church so might as well go with a Christian based place. None of them is our first pick. Our own church does day care but there's a waiting list.

I'm really swollen now. Before I could wear those stockings all day and then take them off after work and be fine. Now, as soon as I take them off I swell up. There's certain shoes I can't even wear right now :(

On an up note, I had a growth scan last week and she was measuring right on target at 31wks, just under 4lbs. At the time her butt was in my pelvis. I know there's plenty of time for her to move but just in case I'm going to start seeing a Chiropractor that does Webster technique. It's a type of massage that helps the baby turn. I really don't want a c-section if I can avoid it.


----------



## Tigerlilies

Here's our growth scan from last week! I'm a little disappointed that it's not more clear. Look at the size of her nose though! I think the poor little think inherited my dad's nose!

https://i56.tinypic.com/25exz7m.jpg


----------



## needafriend

wow lilies....she is perfect. I can't beleive you are so close to having her. I feel bad that I am hardly on for you pg.....so busy with babes, kids life and work. Time for a belly pic. Are u all set up for her? Are u using clothe diapers? 

Sandy....Baby Gunner is eating all that stuff already? My Dr said she would beat me if I gave Lamine anything but formula til 6 months...lol. I tried cereal twice in his milk but it made no difference.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger she is perfect. Sorry about all the swelling...I am sure this summer hear isn't helping. How are you feeling other than that? 

Carole here they start formula feed babies on cereal and such about 4 months...Gunner was showing such a interest in food I went ahead and started him even though he is a bf baby...they say 6 months for them unless they show interest. he loves it....actually fusses in the morning til he gets his cereal.


----------



## needafriend

I am hoping lamine takes to it well, as these wake ups every 1 1/2 hours at nite and getting to me


----------



## Tigerlilies

Thanks ladies!

Carole, don't worry about being on bnb all that much, I don't post as often as I use to and I know I'll be doing even less after baby comes. We'll be using disposable diapers. We've been socking up. I know cloth diapers are best for getting them potty trained faster and are cheaper but there's no way I could keep up with all that laundry! I kind of feel like we're getting there for being set up but we really aren't there yet. At the end of the month I'm having a baby shower at our house, then one at church, then one at work. It sounds great but I honestly don't expect a lot off the registry from anyone who isn't family and there are only 4 family members coming to the baby shower.

Sandy, I have my on/off days of hip pain. It's worse when I get out of bed and of course I get up and pee like four times during the night! I saw a chiropractor Tuesday who actually is trained in prenatal care. The next day I felt fine, no discomfort but my ligaments are getting so loose I'm all out of wack again! Odd thing, nausea seems to becoming more frequent. I'm not sure if it's b.c there's less room for everything in there or if it's b.c I'm feeling hungry more often now and I try to ignore it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger stop ignoring that hunger! Eat. Your feeding that growing little girl. Please post pics of your showers. So fun and exciting.


----------



## needafriend

lilies...I can not believe u have alittle over a month left...WOW. U must be getting tired and excited. Time for a belly shot!!!


----------



## Tigerlilies

Okay, here's some comparison belly shots!
Here was 18wks.....
https://i56.tinypic.com/4kjhw2.jpg
Here was just shy of 29wks.....
https://i55.tinypic.com/1247voz.jpg
This was just last week at 33wks......
https://i51.tinypic.com/2uiupl5.jpg
Yucky stretch marks....:(


----------



## needafriend

oh my.....I so miss the belly, just not feeling like shit. How are u feeling? U must be all ready now eh? I think of u often and cant wait to read your birth story.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tiger I love your bump! Hope your doing well. Xxx


Carole how are you?


----------



## Tigerlilies

I started baby eviction on Monday with the Chasteberry supplements. Tomorrow I have an ob apt so it will be cool to see if I have started to efface yet. I'M SO READY TO HAVE THIS BABY! I'm not horribly uncomfortable like you ladies were, the chiropractor is really helping but I cried 0yesterday b.c I couldn't get my shoes tied, I had to wake up Jeff to help. :( This morning I was having major hot flashes and I was all irritable. I'm sooooo swollen, I look like an over stuffed sausage! I'm so over this constant peeing thing b.c it's such a pain to wipe. I know, completely whining here. Sorry. I just really hope not to go over my due date. 

On a happier note my baby shower is this weekend, my mom will be spending the night with us Friday and again Saturday night to go to my church baby shower on Sunday so I'm.really looking forward to that.

Everyone's babies are getting so big! 

How is work going Carole? 

Sandi, did that pregnancy virus go away? I can't believe I haven't asked about that earlier.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww Tiger whine away love. Your allowed we did and you listened to us. Yes the virus is gone. I am feeling better...still pretty sore from the wrck but all in all better. Can't wait til you have her!


----------

